# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? 3T 2011 +



## pipoapipo (1 Jul 2011)

pero q panda de dejados y gallinas 

pues nada, declaro inagurado el hilo por dejadez de funciones del resto de foreros

Anlisis Tcnico - El mundo en sus manos - Cotizalia.com

el precio es soberano pero me parece interesante el analisis


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2011)

Que nos traiga felices plusvalías a los posteadores, busquen guano o a Pepón.


----------



## Yo2k1 (1 Jul 2011)

Pues nada, aqui os seguire leyendo, que aunque no aporto mucho, mas bien casi nada, pero no os dejo de leer ningun dia y aprender.
Ya que estoy, dejo esto, Marc Faber augurando caidas.

Marc Faber: "La renta variable de EEUU sufrirá una corrección del 16%" - 3198362 - elEconomista.es

_Marc Faber, el archiconocido inversor y editor del informe abatimiento Gloom Boom Doom, aseguraba durante una entrevista con la CNBC que, en estos momentos, espera una corrección mucho más grande de lo anteriormente previsto.

En lugar de una corrección ya anunciada hace varias semanas del 10% para el S&P 500, Faber ahora espera que el indicador podría caer hasta los 1.150 puntos, en algún momento entre los meses de agosto y octubre. Es decir, augura una caída de más del 16 por ciento desde que el índice tocase techo el pasado 2 de mayo, cuando alcanzó los 1,370.58 puntos.

Faber explicó que, por lo general, en el mercado de la renta variable "tenemos un impulso alcista durante la temporada de enero, luego debilidad en febrero, seguida de otra racha de subidas entre marzo y abril y de nuevo debilidad en mayo-junio para subir en julio hasta principios de agosto".

"Por lo tanto, nos estamos moviendo en período estacionalmente fuerte", continuó. "Pero a diferencia de muchos estrategas, no creo que vamos a tocar nuevos máximos", reconoció. "Creo que el S&P o el mercado de renta variable estadounidense en general cerrará 2011 en el mismo nivel que ahora o por debajo, por decirlo de alguna manera, ya hemos tocado los máximos de este año", añadió.

Una profunda corrección
Faber, quien inicialmente dijo que el 26 de octubre se espera una caída del 10% en el valor del S&P 500, ahora ve una corrección más profunda de más de 100 puntos desde su predicción original.

"Creo que podemos volver hasta los 1.330 pero no lograremos un nuevo máximo por encima de los 1.370 como vimos en mayo". "En mi opinión, antes de volver a esos niveles, vamos a bajar hasta los 1.150 puntos en el S&P". Faber advirtió que "la segunda quincena de agosto, septiembre y octubre serán meses difíciles".

Este gurú sugirió que la desaceleración económica en EEUU, Europa y China va a hacer mella en los precios de los activos que se han beneficiado de los riesgos. Faber anticipó una caída del petróleo, cuyo precio podría recortarse en un 20% más.

"Las commodities se van a debilitar aún más que la renta variable, por lo menos hasta finales de diciembre", señaló. "No creo que el petróleo se derrumbe pero puede el Brent puede bajar hasta los 80 ? 85 dólares por barril", sugirió._


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2011)

Y de paso dejo la imagen que mejor definirá el 3T a la elección de los foreros:



















o


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jul 2011)

joeeeee habeis cerrado el TEMA sin decir nada.... me he sentido predido por unos instantes.

articulo curioso:

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2011)

Una acción muy estable Sacyr... sí señor...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jul 2011)

Me estoy mojando con los enlaces del post, cuanto guano madre mia.


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me estoy mojando con los enlaces del post, cuanto guano madre mia.



ese es el problema, es tan claro q habra guano q los cabrones nos lo van a poner dificil :´( marearan la perdiz y cuando todo el mundo crea q aun no es epoca de ponerse corto....... zasssssssssss un bajon del 5%


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2011)

Hoy y mañana ando fuera de mercado por trabajo pero ya veo que el verde sigue imponiéndose :vomito: y además de manera aburrida.

Pd. First page y tal


----------



## Misterio (1 Jul 2011)

Otra vuelta a los 11.000 y a creer que todo va bien.


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2011)

Menean el chulibex a su antojo.

Quieren trasladar la falsa apariencia de que todo va OK.

NUNCA se cansan de zampar gacelas los muy perros.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Pillo sitio ahora que el hilo aun va por la primera página (o eso espero)


----------



## pollastre (1 Jul 2011)

Ayer me fuiste esquivo por unos pocos pipolettos, pero hoy sí que te he enganchado bien de pleno, swing de mis amores.... ::::

Cerramos la tienda de ultramarinos, que ya es hora.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jul 2011)

Donde se para esto señores? Y no me digan los 17miles que me deprimen.

Sigo pensando que mas dura sera la caida, pero me veo solo esperando unos cortos que nunca llegan.


----------



## Abner (1 Jul 2011)

pollastre:4625765 dijo:


> Ayer me fuiste esquivo por unos pocos pipolettos, pero hoy sí que te he enganchado bien de pleno, swing de mis amores.... ::::
> 
> Cerramos la tienda de ultramarinos, que ya es hora.



si vous plé master. a ver si encuentra algún huequillo para los mp's. thks


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Donde se para esto señores? Y no me digan los 17miles que me deprimen.
> 
> Sigo pensando que mas dura sera la caida, pero me veo solo esperando unos cortos que nunca llegan.




Yo lo unico que puedo decir al respecto,despues de ver semejante tomadura de pelo...es que tengo ganas de matar a alguien,el de Olot se iba a parecer un dulce angelito...:rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## carloszorro (1 Jul 2011)

EEUU: ISM manufacturero, mejor de lo previsto en junio - 3200664 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Misterio (1 Jul 2011)

Lo que si noto es que cada vez las bolsas bajan menos con los días del fin del mundo, hasta que se acabe claro .


----------



## Claca (1 Jul 2011)

Cuando ayer dije que esto iba en serio y que todavía no se habían alcanzado las proyecciones mínimas, por lo que cualquier recorte sería opción de compra me refería a esto.







Ha ido directo a la siguiente zona de resistencia, sin el más mínimo amago de recorte previo.

Ahora sí que se han alcanzado los objetivos de corto plazo, índices en general, y el IBEX se encuentra en su siguiente resistencia.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2011)

Remake de enero de este año.

¿Os acordáis del no-rally de Navidad del Ibex?

Preparación del zambombazo de enero.

¿Os acordáis de mis diatribas alcistas que no cuajaban estas semanas atrás, con exhibicionismo bajista en el hilo, recordáis el freno de mano?

Preparación del zambombazo actual.

Básicamente, cargan liquidez y retrasan el subidón respecto a los demás índices para hacer más daño, ya se sabe que para ser español hay que ser de una pasta especial.

A mi me salva al culo que iba de largos hasta arriba estos días atrás, pero hoy me han vuelto a hacer la jugada de enero y eso que la llevaba esperando una eternidad.

Hasta que no te rindes, no pasa.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2011)

Impresionante el libro de órdenes del futuro del Ibex ahora mismo...

0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0


Los últimos trades son esos.


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Remake de enero de este año.
> 
> ¿Os acordáis del no-rally de Navidad del Ibex?
> 
> ...



no es solo en hispanistan, en todos los indices ha sido parecido...... como marcando los dos ultimos meses una senda bajista y de repente una semana de orgia peponica

a ver cuanto les dura..... pq a mi me van a convertir en inversor de largo plazo :´( 

edito: es mas, creo q lo de la ultima hora y media no estaba planeado, pero el peponazo de las 4 ha dejado a todo dios fuera de juego


----------



## Claca (1 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Remake de enero de este año.
> 
> ¿Os acordáis del no-rally de Navidad del Ibex?
> 
> ...



Es muy complicado pillar los mínimos como tales, pero creo que esta vez nos hemos acercado bastante. 

De todo esto habría que sacar unas cuantas conclusiones, la más importante que nunca deben perderse los nervios cuando los soportes aguantan, por más que la tele nos venda el guanazo inminente. Otra sería lo acertado de hacer comentarios acerca del medio plazo sin mirar el medio plazo (como dije, mínimos y máximos crecientes respetados, pero igualmente nos da por pensar que nos ponemos megabajistas a largo).

En fin... durante el finde comentamos como queda el panorama.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jul 2011)

Abner dijo:


> si vous plé master. a ver si encuentra algún huequillo para los mp's. thks



puf... la meva culpa. Tiene Ud. toda la razón. Entre follones familiares y el propio trading, se me ha ido el santo al cielo.

Déjeme ver si puedo ponerle algo al respecto por MP. De todas formas, ya le adelanto que hace casi dos años que hice esa parte del código (el nivel más fundamental de las NN, ya sabe) que es tanto como decir, que ese fue el primer código que hice cuando inicié la programación de la AI.

Lo que le quiero decir con esto, es que no creo que tenga esos detalles en la memoria ahora mismo... pero haré lo que pueda.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es muy complicado pillar los mínimos como tales, pero creo que esta vez nos hemos acercado bastante.
> 
> De todo esto habría que sacar unas cuantas conclusiones, la más importante que nunca deben perderse los nervios cuando los soportes aguantan, por más que la tele nos venda el guanazo inminente. Otra sería lo acertado de hacer comentarios acerca del medio plazo sin mirar el medio plazo (como dije, mínimos y máximos crecientes respetados, pero igualmente nos da por pensar que nos ponemos megabajistas a largo).
> 
> En fin... durante el finde comentamos como queda el panorama.




Un consejo para los foreros ávidos de plusvies, sería que advirtiesen una cosa en la que tradicionalmente siempre hemos estado de acuerdo Claca y un servidor.

Siempre hemos defendido, tanto en los escenarios claquistas como en los neurales, que *los datos siguen al canal, y no el canal a los datos*. En los peores días de la crisis griega, claca se ha jartado de repetir que la cosa ténicamente no pintaba guano. En los peores días de la crisis griega, las proyecciones neurales que caían, lo hacían por poco margen.

Todo esto debe daros que pensar a la gente que quiera sobrevivir en los mercados: incluso con la UE a punto de irse a tomar por culo, *los institucionales cumplen*. Hay que estar a lo que hay que estar, y pasar un poco de las noticias y los analistos.

Como una imagen siempre vale más que mil palabras, aporto las proyecciones que manejaba para hoy en el DAX, a eso de las 8 : 30 de la mañana, y ahora sigue explicación:




Tenemos que se ha pegado casi 6 horas de sesión en un lateral en el entorno del 7K4, pero - y esto es muy importante - ha visitado por dos veces el suelo marcado en 380. Luego, vuelta al 400 y a matar moscas.

Tras 7 horas haciendo el canelo, se diría que la sesión estaba vendida y vista para sentencia, pero insisto: los institucionales siempre cumplen. En efecto, sobre las 16:00, petardazo tremendo hacia arriba y parada fulminante clavada en 7445... ruido y visita al 7460, se acaba la pólvora, y volvemos suavemente al 743x, donde los futuros están en este momento.

Lo que vengo a explicar con esto, es que a estos señores, que largan operaciones de 20€M - 30€M con la misma indiferencia con la que yo me echo un cubata, no podría importarles menos lo que publique el The Economist, o lo que diga el PapaChuchulus ese de Grecia... el mercado lo mueven ellos, y ellos siguen sus pautas de actuación. 

A ellos es a quienes hay que seguir, y no a las noticias...


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jul 2011)

ahora a esperar q se vuelvan, porq en una semana han roto varias resistencias como si fueran de mantequilla..... algun dia pararan


----------



## Claca (1 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ahora a esperar q se vuelvan, porq en una semana han roto varias resistencias como si fueran de mantequilla..... algun dia pararan



Una cosa es el corto plazo, que esta muy bien para la gente que va a tramos como yo, y otra es una visión más tranquila del mercado, para los que no pueden estar pendientes de las bolsas. Precisamente desde esa óptica lo que tenemos es un giro claro en el soporte más evidente. Esas directrices (USA) las llevo colgando desde hace meses, han parado en las mismas, al tick, cuando cuelgue los gráficos se verá perfectamente. 

A lo mejor toca plantearse que la corrección ha terminado y que ahora la pasta estará en el lado largo, independientemente de si antes quiere recortar un poco aprovechando datos malos (una vez más, ojalá). Hay que tener en cuenta que el sentimiento bajista acumulado durante estas últimas semanas ha sido muy grande, costará mucho purgarlo.


----------



## descontento (2 Jul 2011)

Hola me presento, soy una gacelilla de 6 meses de vida :cook: y con poca carne ya para comer sólo me quedan huesos.



Disculpen que les interrumpa el hilo pero hay dos preguntas que no me dejan dormir por la noche y les escribo por si alguien tendría a bien, darme un poco de luz, en esta noche fría y oscura en la cual vivo a día de hoy. Las preguntas son estas.


1º ¿Me lo parece a mi o las subidas de las bolsas de esta semana, han ido precedidas siempre por increíbles subidas del Euro?


2º Cómo es posible que en una semana tan critica para el Euro, haya podido tener ascensos como los que ha tenido. Es condición necesaria la intervención de la Fed y el BCE o yo me estoy haciendo una pajas mentales de las que hacen historia.::


Muchas gracias a quien tenga a bien contestar algo. Necesito, aunque sólo sea, dormir por las noches.:


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que vengo a explicar con esto, es que a estos señores, que largan operaciones de 20€M - 30€M con la misma indiferencia con la que yo me echo un cubata, no podría importarles menos lo que publique el The Economist, o lo que diga el PapaChuchulus ese de Grecia... el mercado lo mueven ellos, y ellos siguen sus pautas de actuación.
> 
> A ellos es a quienes hay que seguir, y no a las noticias...




Correcto... creo que hasta octubre podemos estar tranquilos... ienso:


disfruten del veranito mientras tanto... :baba:

Saludos :baba:


----------



## Claca (2 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Hola me presento, soy una gacelilla de 6 meses de vida :cook: y con poca carne ya para comer sólo me quedan huesos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni idea de los planes de la Fed, BCE y demás bancos centrales, aunque el gráfico es bastante explícito:







Cuando el euro tonteó con los 1,40 dejé muy claro que ese soporte era clave para el futuro de la divisa:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-el-ibex-35-mayo-2011-a-11.html#post4369260

Se salvó de sobras, por lo que la buena salud del segundo impulso alcista se mantiene, de ahí la presión compradora que empuja hacia arriba a pesar de Grecia. Ahora, no obstante, debemos vigilar la formación de ese triángulo, que nos arrojará pistas acerca de la evolución del precio.

En mi opinión, tal y como está el mercado, veo más probable una ruptura alcista que bajista, lo cual probablemente vendría acompañado de nuevas subidas en las bolsas, siguiendo esa correlación que señalabas. 

Lamento no poder dar respuesta a tus inquietudes, pero permite que te diga que se vive mejor haciendo caso omiso de los planes maestros de los amos del mundo y siguiendo solamente la cotización en los gráficos.

Bienvenido al hilo ;-)


----------



## tarrito (2 Jul 2011)

El Eurogrupo desbloquea su parte de los 12.000 millones de ayuda a Grecia - 3202864 - elEconomista.es

Claca, esta noticia contrarresta tu "a pesar de Grecia"??

La noticia debería confirma tu visión actual de las cosas y tu comentario de: "más probable una ruptura alcista que bajista"

ya sé que son fundamentales y tal pero ¿suficiente para mover al Mercado al alza este Lunes a primera hora?


----------



## Claca (2 Jul 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> El Eurogrupo desbloquea su parte de los 12.000 millones de ayuda a Grecia - 3202864 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Claca, esta noticia contrarresta tu "a pesar de Grecia"??
> 
> ...



Todo esto ya está descontado. A corto los índices están de nuevo en resistencia, así que, independientemente de las noticias, hay que estar atentos al gráfico. A ver si mañana puedo exponer un poco cómo ha quedado el tema y situar los soportes y resistencias más relevantes para las siguientes jornadas.

La subida ha sido muy vertical y los peques están en shock, es difícil predecir qué hará el mercado ahora, hay que pasar olímpicamente de lo que diga la prensa. Hoy Grecia es rescatada y mañana un banco en EEUU puede hacer catacrock y ya volveríamos a tener excusa oficial para recortar y cerrar unos cuantos gaps (el jodido pull que me gustaría ver).

Edito: Hablo de incertidumbre en el corto plazo, con lo del pull dejo claro que ahora mismo el escenario que se presenta es alcista a semanas vista -en mi opinión-.


----------



## descontento (3 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ni idea de los planes de la Fed, BCE y demás bancos centrales, aunque el gráfico es bastante explícito:



Muchas gracias, pero no era tanto, el saber lo que harán, sino más bien alguien que suela seguir al Euro si ve normal lo que ha pasado esta semana, en los graficos diarios se ven subidas muy fuertes del Euro, pero no estaba en el mercado y desconozco las situaciones en las que se produjeron. Otra vez muchas gracias.


----------



## pollastre (3 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Muchas gracias, pero no era tanto, el saber lo que harán, sino más bien alguien que suela seguir al Euro si ve normal lo que ha pasado esta semana, en los graficos diarios se ven subidas muy fuertes del Euro, pero no estaba en el mercado y desconozco las situaciones en las que se produjeron. Otra vez muchas gracias.




Un consejo... no se rompa la cabeza con el eur/usd...

Tradicionalmente, muchos traders suelen (solemos) denostar el Forex.... no sólo como referencia de correlaciones (hace ya varios años que eso no funciona en absoluto) sino como mercado en sí. 

No es que las stocks o los futuros sean un paseo por el campo, ni mucho menos... pero es que Forex es una puta jungla, sin posibilidad ninguna de ataque matemático. Un mercado descentralizado, donde cada entidad lleva de forma opaca su propio par bid/ask, lo tomas o lo dejas (y hay unas cuantas de ellas...) y donde, para que nos hagamos una idea, no existe el concepto de "last trade price"... sólo puede llevarle a Ud. y a su dinero a un _Vegas-style bussiness_.

Insisto, esto es sólo mi opinión, que no tiene por qué coincidir con la verdad, pero es lo que yo pienso: si Ud. quiere operar, opere... pero opere en mercados, que ya son suficientemente jodidos de por sí... si lo que quiere es ir al bingo, para eso no hacía falta que lo pase Ud. mal en el Forex.


----------



## descontento (3 Jul 2011)

Gracias, por el consejo:


> Tradicionalmente, muchos traders suelen (solemos) denostar el Forex.... no sólo como referencia de correlaciones (hace ya varios años que eso no funciona en absoluto) sino como mercado en sí.



Con respecto a esto:


> No es que las stocks o los futuros sean un paseo por el campo, ni mucho menos... pero es que Forex es una puta jungla, sin posibilidad ninguna de ataque matemático. Un mercado descentralizado, donde cada entidad lleva de forma opaca su propio par bid/ask, lo tomas o lo dejas (y hay unas cuantas de ellas...) y donde, para que nos hagamos una idea, no existe el concepto de "last trade price"... sólo puede llevarle a Ud. y a su dinero a un _Vegas-style bussiness_.



*Coincido completamente con Usted.*

De hecho trato de ganarme las habichuelas con el SP500, y elegí este indice por que se suponía que tenia cierto grado de estabilidad, pero en la actualidad tengo la misma visión de Claca:



> La subida ha sido muy vertical y los peques están en shock, es difícil predecir qué hará el mercado ahora,



La solución esta en:


> ataque matemático



Pero para mi desgracia el sistema que había desarrollado "por canales" que debería haber funcionado bien, no lo hace, justo desde que entre en el mercado, puesto que desde Marzo esta todo, como movidito. Y mientras estoy diseñando uno nuevo, para temporadas movidas, quizás he cometido el error de invertir de un modo más tradicional, y ha habido temporadas buenas, pero sinceramente no he entendido esta ultima semana. Eso aparte, de que soy incapaz, desde hace un par de semanas de tirar cuatro lineas de código seguidas.

Es por todo ello que, me decidi a preguntar, haber, si en el foro gente que invierta de forma tradicional, coinciden con este sentimiento:



> La subida ha sido muy vertical y los peques están en shock, es difícil predecir qué hará el mercado ahora,



Por que de las premisas que tenia para la semana pasada, bajada del Euro, bajada de los índices y subida de las materias primas; por la incertidumbre, no se cumplido ninguna. De hecho creo que si Claca, hace la afirmación de que los peques están en Shock es por que los mercados no se ha comportado de una forma muy ortodoxa, de hecho el año pasado, en estas fechas si no recuerdo mal, con primas de riesgo disparadas, el Euro puesto en tela de juicio etc, el SP500 hizo mínimos .

Gracias, y perdón por el ladrillo.


----------



## Claca (3 Jul 2011)

Paso brevemente para responder algunas cuestiones que me han planteado por privado. El post se ha borrado la primera vez que lo he escrito, así que disculpad si soy especialmente escueto en esta ocasión:

SP500:

A principios de junio comentaba lo siguiente:



> Y de regalo, el SP500, ya que ayer comentaba que a los USA todavía les podía quedar algo de caída. También confío en que por el momento aguante en la zona señalada:















Por lo que tenemos un giro en la zona señalada con interesante secuencia de mínimos horizontales, lo cual invita a pensar que el objetivo del segundo alcista no es descabellado en absoluto si supera los máximos anteriores. A corto se encuentra en resistencia, pero ahora mismo veo los 1.305 muy bien protegidos y no creo que se pierdan ya. Estructura de medio plazo parecida a la del DOW.

SAN:







Ha roto la tendencia bajista. Primer objetivo en los 8,60 por doble suelo, al que le doy mucha fiabilidad. También se ha petado la cuña al alza, lo cual arroja una proyección en la zona cercana a los 9,15 euros, si bien antes debe superar con ganas el nivel planteado como primer objetivo (esa bajista traviesa...). El soporte más relevante está en los 7,86, _por si los pulls_, aunque tiro de memoria, así que tendría que revisarlo.

El IBEX y otros los dejamos para mañana a primera hora si me veo con fuerzas.

Buenas noches.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Paso brevemente para responder algunas cuestiones que me han planteado por privado. El post se ha borrado la primera vez que lo he escrito, así que disculpad si soy especialmente escueto en esta ocasión:
> 
> SP500:
> 
> ...




Joder Claca, pocos agradecimientos se te dan para el trabajazo que haces.


----------



## Fran200 (4 Jul 2011)

Para el jueves tengo un aumento de la volatilidad, cambiando el rumbo. Posibilidad de tres jornadas bajistas-laterales y movimiento para encarar el fin de semana. Mis posiciones, largas en valores, vendidas el viernes. Hacer esto en plena entrada de trimestre es más peligroso que un mono con una metralleta. Te pueden dejar fuera mirando como el tren se aleja. Suerte señores y gracias por los gráficos.


----------



## Claca (4 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Para el jueves tengo un aumento de la volatilidad, cambiando el rumbo. Posibilidad de tres jornadas bajistas-laterales y movimiento para encarar el fin de semana. Mis posiciones, largas en valores, vendidas el viernes. Hacer esto en plena entrada de trimestre es más peligroso que un mono con una metralleta. Te pueden dejar fuera mirando como el tren se aleja. Suerte señores y gracias por los gráficos.



Ahora que salen buenas noticias, que todo parece perfecto y, como se ha visto, los índices se encuentran en plena resistencia -también el EURO-, es el momento ideal para realizar el pull expulsa gacelas. Si me equivoco siempre quedará el stop, pero un giro tan cuidadoso en soportes a mí me parece lo suficientemente fiable como para pensar que el impulso alcista no se ha agotado todavía.


----------



## pollastre (4 Jul 2011)

arrghhh.... hay que ser capullo.

llevo todo el fin de semana con 3 servidores distribuidos, entrenando una puta NN nueva que desarrollé la semana pasada....

justo estaba a punto de completar la primera ronda (48 horas de cálculo por ronda) de un total de 10 rondas....

y en efecto, se ha completado... y qué pasa a continuación?

resulta que en el step de bucle la había cagado en una operación aritmética... en vez de sumar N al índice, había puesto N-1 ... no sé si por un exceso de cervezas, o de falta de sueño... un fallo de puto estudiante...

y 48 horas de tiempo de CPU al carajo... a resetear todo el cluster de cálculo...y a empezar de nuevo....

Hasta los huevos, hoyga. Me voy a echar un roney-cola.

Cómo me dan por culo estas cosas...

¿Díonde está el Capitán Zuloman con sus chanzas cuando se le necesita?


----------



## pyn (4 Jul 2011)

Buenos días gacelada, os echaba de menos.


----------



## Abner (4 Jul 2011)

buenas a todos. pollastre, tiene un mp. No vio el gráfico que le puse del unfolding y a lo que me refería con el problema de la conectividad del grafo?


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> arrghhh.... hay que ser capullo.
> 
> llevo todo el fin de semana con 3 servidores distribuidos, entrenando una puta NN nueva que desarrollé la semana pasada....
> 
> ...




Pese a que no entiendo un carajo, mis condolencias...


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jul 2011)

al estar el mercado americano cerrado, habrá movimiento en el Ibex???????


----------



## Abner (4 Jul 2011)

nah, se queja de vicio que en 30k lineas de codigo se te vaya un indice en un bucle es pecata minuta


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jul 2011)

Hoy los americanos cerrados, asi que esto hoy plano planito.

Sr. Pollastre he estado estos dias mirando muy mucho el dax con los niveles que usted dio, y solo tengo que decirle que su niña es buena, muy buena [lease esto con estilo de niro]


----------



## pollastre (4 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pese a que no entiendo un carajo, mis condolencias...



Pues nada... yo se lo explico... imagine que se ha pasado varios días diseñando un juguetito nuevo... y que ese juguetito tarda 20 días continuados en calcularse (día y noche).

Y cuando lo echa a andar todo emocionado, a los dos días se da cuenta de que ha metido la pata en una gilipollez. Ud. ha perdido dos días, sigue teniendo de nuevo 20 días de cálculo por delante, y tiene que irse al mueble-bar a por un roney-cola para reflexionar sobre las ingratitudes de la vida.

er.. bueno, más o menos fue eso. Omito algún detalle técnico por brevedad en el foro ::::


----------



## pollastre (4 Jul 2011)

Abner dijo:


> buenas a todos. pollastre, tiene un mp. No vio el gráfico que le puse del unfolding y a lo que me refería con el problema de la conectividad del grafo?



Cualquier cosa es posible con la locura que llevo estos días encima.... déjeme echar un vistazo a ese MPero...


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues nada... yo se lo explico... imagine que se ha pasado varios días diseñando un juguetito nuevo... y que ese juguetito tarda 20 días continuados en calcularse (día y noche).
> 
> Y cuando lo echa a andar todo emocionado, a los dos días se da cuenta de que ha metido la pata en una gilipollez. Ud. ha perdido dos días, sigue teniendo de nuevo 20 días de cálculo por delante, y tiene que irse al mueble-bar a por un roney-cola para reflexionar sobre las ingratitudes de la vida.
> 
> er.. bueno, más o menos fue eso. Omito algún detalle técnico por brevedad en el foro ::::



Gracias por la traducción a neófitos.

Les leo atentamente de manera diaria aunque no entiendo ni papa de lo que hablan.

Bueno, poco a poco...


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jul 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Gracias por la traducción a neófitos.
> 
> Les leo atentamente de manera diaria aunque no entiendo ni papa de lo que hablan.
> 
> Bueno, poco a poco...





Meta 45.000 euros en TRE y ya verá como se preocupa en entenderles!


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues nada... yo se lo explico... imagine que se ha pasado varios días diseñando un juguetito nuevo... y que ese juguetito tarda 20 días continuados en calcularse (día y noche).
> 
> Y cuando lo echa a andar todo emocionado, a los dos días se da cuenta de que ha metido la pata en una gilipollez. Ud. ha perdido dos días, sigue teniendo de nuevo 20 días de cálculo por delante, y tiene que irse al mueble-bar a por un roney-cola para reflexionar sobre las ingratitudes de la vida.
> 
> er.. bueno, más o menos fue eso. Omito algún detalle técnico por brevedad en el foro ::::




Vamos, que su subconsciente quería un Zacapa cola... aunque lo prefiero con Ginger Ale.


----------



## descontento (4 Jul 2011)

Señor Claca, gracias por los graficos, comparto su visión. Y si se le permite un comentario a una gacelilla, diría que ahora, que han subido tanto los índices,en cinco días han recorrido lo de un mes y medio, pienso que el mercado estará lateral (plano) una temporadita hay que vender papel, que ahora esta a precios de venta. 
Salvo opinión en contra, creo que el pescado esta vendido hasta septiembre. Si con estos cinco días lo que se pretendía era echar gacelas, conmigo lo han conseguido.
Había comprado billete para un Regional Express con destino Villa Abajo y ha pasado el Ave en sentido contrario con destino Villa Arriba, quien lo hubiese pillado.
Un saludo.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Meta 45.000 euros en TRE y ya verá como se preocupa en entenderles!



Usted me está sirviendo de ejemplo, leo su preocupación XD


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jul 2011)

que pensais de pillar unas colonial......


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jul 2011)

Hoy un 0,0x? Vaya indice.

Alguien esta en Sacyr? Que se siente?Es igual que el dragon khan o da mas miedo?


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoy un 0,0x? Vaya indice.
> 
> Alguien esta en Sacyr? Que se siente?*Es igual que el dragon khan o da mas miedo?*



:XX:

No sabes la gracia que me ha hecho...


----------



## descontento (4 Jul 2011)

Por si a alguien le interesa:
La Cartera de Bolinches - ¿No es el final? - Cotizalia.com

Cómo era aquello, "el que no se consulela es por que no...".
Asi las ultimas noticias son que el modelo de Ave, hacia Villa Arriba por lo visto tiene el nombre de "swap lines"::


----------



## Fran200 (4 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Señor Claca, gracias por los graficos, comparto su visión. Y si se le permite un comentario a una gacelilla, diría que ahora, que han subido tanto los índices,en cinco días han recorrido lo de un mes y medio, pienso que el mercado estará lateral (plano) una temporadita hay que vender papel, que ahora esta a precios de venta.
> Salvo opinión en contra, creo que el pescado esta vendido hasta septiembre. Si con estos cinco días lo que se pretendía era echar gacelas, conmigo lo han conseguido.
> Había comprado billete para un Regional Express con destino Villa Abajo y ha pasado el Ave en sentido contrario con destino Villa Arriba, quien lo hubiese pillado.
> Un saludo.



Estaba usted en el grupo de la mayoría, que son los que suelen perder. Puede que hoy hagamos una parte más grande del recorrido hacia abajo que esperaba hasta el jueves. No estaría de mas que hoy tocara los 10388 (c)


----------



## descontento (4 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Estaba usted en el grupo de la mayoría, que son los que suelen perder. Puede que hoy hagamos una parte más grande del recorrido hacia abajo que esperaba hasta el jueves. No estaría de mas que hoy tocara los 10388 (c)



He deconfesarle que hasta el viernes, para mi desgracia soy persistente en mis convinciones, esperaba un mal dato en USA.
En Verano, "me estoy quitando" :fiufiu: como de costumbre me equivocare, pero creo que esto tiene mechos chicha que la de la Vega.


----------



## pollastre (4 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Estaba usted en el grupo de la mayoría, que son los que suelen perder. Puede que hoy hagamos una parte más grande del recorrido hacia abajo que esperaba hasta el jueves. No estaría de mas que hoy tocara los 10388 (c)




Tengo visita a los 7k4 del Daxie para hoy... que, "traducido", serían sus 10370-10380 en el churribex.

Últimamente parece estar Ud. bastante fino xD


----------



## Fran200 (4 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengo visita a los 7k4 del Daxie para hoy... que, "traducido", serían sus 10370-10380 en el churribex.
> 
> Últimamente parece estar Ud. bastante fino xD



Se hace lo que se puede hamijo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Se hace lo que se puede hamijo



¿Como se llama su niña? ¿Si es niño igual los pueden enparentar?

El sr.Claca es la esperanza de las gacelas que no disponen de maquinas chulas como las que ustedes tienen.


----------



## Fran200 (4 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Como se llama su niña? ¿Si es niño igual los pueden enparentar?
> 
> El sr.Claca es la esperanza de las gacelas que no disponen de maquinas chulas como las que ustedes tienen.



La mía se llama excel ::::::. Y la tengo montada en un Acer con i5...así que imagine la tecnología de la que dispongo ahora. Soy una gacela que lo flipas...


----------



## pollastre (4 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Como se llama su niña? ¿Si es niño igual los pueden enparentar?
> 
> El sr.Claca es la esperanza de las gacelas que no disponen de maquinas chulas como las que ustedes tienen.



Je... bueno, las máquinas son chulas hasta que un día dejan de serlo y te meten un cebollazo por confiar ciegamente en ellas... hoy mismo, si les da la gana ir a probar los niveles superiores (7500,7514, 7520, 7532) ya verá Ud. dónde queda la proyección del 7400... envuelta en papel de pescaito frito.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Je... bueno, las máquinas son chulas hasta que un día dejan de serlo y te meten un cebollazo por confiar ciegamente en ellas... hoy mismo, si les da la gana ir a probar los niveles superiores (7500,7514, 7520, 7532) ya verá Ud. dónde queda la proyección del 7400... envuelta en papel de pescaito frito.




Pues otro Zacapa cola...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> La mía se llama excel ::::::. Y la tengo montada en un Acer con i5...así que imagine la tecnología de la que dispongo ahora. Soy una gacela que lo flipas...



Usted que ha vivido/vive el mundo del tradeo/inversor/especulador desde los dos puntos de vista, ya sea gacela [que me cuesta creerlo, usted sabe mucho mas que verdaderas gacelas como yo], y como mm, es tanta la diferencia de apreciacion del mercado? Es decir, un mm tiene tanta superioridad respecto a gacelas como usted, y ya no digo a gacelas como yo?


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jul 2011)

yo creo que bankia dará buenos dividendos.....
"Bankia cobrará dos euros al mes a sus clientes si su saldo medio no supera los 2.000 euros"


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> La mía se llama excel ::::::. Y la tengo montada en un Acer con i5...así que imagine la tecnología de la que dispongo ahora. Soy una gacela que lo flipas...



Veo que estoy creando escuela. 

Quién pillara un i5...

Por cierto, para seguir hablando de frikadas en vez de bolsa, estoy preparando el paso a php+Mysql y me he encontrado con un problema extraño, no me funcionaban las consultas de inserción, no había manera de solucionarlo, pues bien, por si alguien no lo sabe, si el nombre de un campo de una tabla lo pones con acento no te funciona la consulta php.

Ya he probado el s.c.r.i.p.t con el Ibex recogiendo datos cada 3 segundos y funciona bien, detecta si está cerrado, en apertura, el vencimiento...

Pero sigo sin tener ni idea de cómo se podría capturar el streaming sin hacer una petición cada "x" segundos.


----------



## Abner (4 Jul 2011)

hoygan, no se supone que se habían acabado los POMO days? yo apostaba por un derrumbe en los usanos a saco según se acabara el qe2. Quién está metiendo pasta?


----------



## Abner (4 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez:4636926 dijo:


> Fran200 dijo:
> 
> 
> > La mía se llama excel ::::::. Y la tengo montada en un Acer con i5...así que imagine la tecnología de la que dispongo ahora. Soy una gacela que lo flipas...
> ...



Pero tienes un streaming de datos del que.tirar? de dónde estás obteniendo datos?


----------



## descontento (4 Jul 2011)

Abner dijo:


> hoygan, no se supone que se habían acabado los POMO days? yo apostaba por un derrumbe en los usanos a saco según se acabara el qe2. Quién está metiendo pasta?



Yo lo único que he encontrado es esto:



descontento dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa:
> La Cartera de Bolinches - ¿No es el final? - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Cómo era aquello, "el que no se consulela es por que no...".
> Asi las ultimas noticias son que el modelo de Ave, hacia Villa Arriba por lo visto tiene el nombre de "swap lines"::



Lo que ya no se, si han cogido los dolares y los han metido directamente en bolsa o si la bolsa ha subido por la euforia de que hay mas dolares. Aunque claro en este último caso supongo que deberian haber subido las materias primas.:rolleye:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jul 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Pero tienes un streaming de datos del que.tirar? de dónde estás obteniendo datos?



Por ejemplo el de Igmarkets.

Tengo una pregunta para el personal, si miro el código de la página de Igmarkets y lo pego en una página mía alojada en mi servidor, ¿si hago peticiones a esa página mía no estoy haciendo peticiones constantes a Igmarkets, verdad, las estoy haciendo a mi propio servidor en local?

Que nadie me pegue si es una tontería, se me ha ocurrido onthefly.

Lo he pensado un poco y creo que es una tontería.


----------



## Abner (4 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez:4637108 dijo:


> Abner dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pero tienes un streaming de datos del que.tirar? de dónde estás obteniendo datos?
> ...




una cosa es tener un streaming de igmarkets y otra tener acceso a su web. aunque si la web es html5 me parece que en java****** ahora hay algo que soporta conexiones websocket. Voy a comer, a ver si luego te puedo ser mas especifico.


----------



## gamba (4 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Veo que estoy creando escuela.
> 
> Quién pillara un i5...
> 
> ...



Creo que eso esta reservado a los chicos mayores con sus juguetes caros que saben que es el protocolo FIX, yo no vi mas solucion que recargar la pagina cada n segundos, y como mi conexion no es gran cosa y encima hay un router Wifi por medio le puse n=60 segundos, a mi por ahora me vale asi


----------



## Fran200 (4 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Usted que ha vivido/vive el mundo del tradeo/inversor/especulador desde los dos puntos de vista, ya sea gacela [que me cuesta creerlo, usted sabe mucho mas que verdaderas gacelas como yo], y como mm, es tanta la diferencia de apreciacion del mercado? Es decir, un mm tiene tanta superioridad respecto a gacelas como usted, y ya no digo a gacelas como yo?



Imagine que usted está en una habitación con varias personas, a su alrededor hay muchas habitaciones, también con su grupo de personas en cada una. Usted ve su habitación y lo que le rodea, puede intuir que al lado hay otra habitación con más gente, porque escucha rumores, pero las mas alejadas no sabe ni que existen. Imagine alguien que tiene visión desde arriba de esas habitaciones, incluso puede actuar sobre esas personas para que actúen de una forma determinada. Tiene una percepción de la realidad más amplia y una cierta influencia. Eso lo da una superioridad tecnológica y como no una visión del mercado muy particular.

Esa visión de mercado es lo que se trata de descubrir entre los operadores, para sacar a los mejores. Todos sabemos que existen personas con facilidad o con una determinada habilidad en un campo, pues hay gente que mirando un gráfico, o una serie de datos y analizando su evolución son capaces de, con un alto porcentaje de acierto, concretar la dirección a corto plazo del mercado. No es solo eso, después hay una serie de habilidades complementarias...control del stress, determinación en la toma de decisiones, disciplina...etc.

No puedo decir si tiene superioridad sobre alguien o no sin conocerlo, hay personas con habilidades que no llegan donde deberían. Concretando en Luis, es bueno, tuvo la oportunidad de demostrarlo y cumplió. Por eso se vino una temporada conmigo y ahora nos está desplumando sin compasión... 

P.D. Sin lugar a dudas ahí fuera hay personas mejores y es una pena que por distintos motivos no puedan demostrarlo. Eso pasa demasiado a menudo en esta sociedad que vivimos, pero eso es otro tema.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jul 2011)

De ahi mi pregunta, alguien desde una habitacion puede competir en un mundo dominado por quienes tienen en sus manos tanto poder y tecnologia, o somos meros testimoniales que mejor hariamos en ir al casino?

A Luis le lei casi todo lo que escrbio, merecia la pena, espero que algun dia se pase por aqui a saludar a los que le estamos pagando la nomina con nuestras perdidas, :XX::XX:
¿Se fue a Londres? al mercado americano no? Espero que cuando usted vuelva a ser mm, se acuerde de sus tiempos de tierna gacela feliz paseando por la pradera


----------



## Fran200 (4 Jul 2011)

Hay oportunidades a todos los niveles, y la prueba es que hay "aficionados" que viven de esto.


----------



## Claca (4 Jul 2011)

De los valores que me quedaban por comentar, así por encima:

REP:







El gráfico es lo suficientemente elocuente como para teclear comentario alguno.

BBVA:







Tanto el doble suelo como el HCHi le invitan a pensar en niveles cercanos a la resistencia en los 8,8. Figura de cambio de tendencia, como el SAN o el IBEX.

IAG:







Lateral. De momento, no vale la pena entrar.

ITX:







Esta sí tiene vidilla, con un objetivo en los 66,30 para el corto plazo.


----------



## Claca (4 Jul 2011)

IBEX:







Doble suelo, cuña y, podría ser, un sorprendente HCHi. Por el momento el objetivo más probable, como es el caso de los bancos, es cumplir con la proyección del DS. 

Como comentaba al cierre del viernes, el IBEX se encuentra frente a su siguiente resistencia, desde la cual podría recortar para desarrollar un pull back que en principio no debería perforar los 10.160.


----------



## Claca (4 Jul 2011)

BANCO SABADELL:







Si se escapa del canal bajista que le tiene preso, puede irse a los 3,25.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> BANCO SABADELL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por su opinión, por el gráfico y por el MP.

Como le comentaba, estoy intentando entender lo que dicen, por eso no verá muchos comentarios míos, no me gusta escribir muchas idioteces...

Saludos.


----------



## Abner (4 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Veo que estoy creando escuela.
> 
> Quién pillara un i5...
> 
> ...




¿Entiendo que estás usando la plataforma web? Por lo que veo de navegadores que se pueden utilizar para la plataforma web, lo más probable es que se esté usando las características ya conocidas de ajax, porque soportan hasta ie6 :: 

Si estás obteniendo los datos por ahí, no hay más cáscaras que hacer peticiones de vez en cuando al servidor, supongo que estarán usando las clásicas peticiones de ajax cada n segundos, 

Si usas un programa de windows probablemente se estarán usando sockets, en cuyo caso, no sé si en algún sitio vendrá documentado el protocolo de streaming y los datos que se mandan y tal. 

La verdad es que en esto tengo curiosidad por saber cómo funcionan, ya que, si pollastre algún día de estos me resuelve las dudas, :fiufiu: quizá me lanzase a intentar chupar los datos directamente implementando mi propio socket.


----------



## pollastre (4 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Usted que ha vivido/vive el mundo del tradeo/inversor/especulador desde los dos puntos de vista, ya sea gacela [que me cuesta creerlo, usted sabe mucho mas que verdaderas gacelas como yo], y como mm, es tanta la diferencia de apreciacion del mercado? Es decir, un mm tiene tanta superioridad respecto a gacelas como usted, y ya no digo a gacelas como yo?



Puf... como decía una antigua amiga, "eso es como comparar a Dios con los gitanos".

El oficio (pues antiguamente era un casi un arte) de MarketMaker, consiste en crear mercado, como indica su nombre; esto es, los MMs eran las personas encargadas de hacer _matching _entre la oferta y la demanda, momento en el cual una operación se cerraba y se materializaba el _trade_.

Hablo en pasado porque hoy en día la función de los MMs la hacen íntegramente computadoras, pero antes, hace [bastantes] años, eran personas de carne y hueso las que, literalmente, creaban el mercado.

Bien sean personas, bien computadoras, puede Ud. imaginarse que el MM es algo así como el Master en una partida de rol: todo lo ve, todo lo sabe (antes que cualquiera de las otras partes) y tiene un poder [casi] ilimitado. 

Tenga en cuenta que un MM tiene acceso completo al libro de órdenes, sin restricciones (de hecho, parte de su trabajo es mantener y crear dicho libro), y por ello puede (y necesita) "ver" las órdenes antes de que se retransmitan a los participantes. 
En ocasiones las retienen sólo unas decenas de milisegundos, pero créame, 10ms es una absoluta eternidad en el mundo de los sistemas automáticos de trading. Si un trader independiente y "autofinanciado" como yo puede trabajar en el entorno del submilisegundo con unas pocas decenas de miles de euros de presupuesto, sólo tiene Ud. que imaginar lo que es capaz de hacer una entidad institucional con presupuesto y capital humano prácticamente ilimitados.

Hablar de "superioridad de un MM" es pues, en mi opinón, incorrecto; el MM está fuera de escala, no es un inversor, no hace dinero de la misma forma que lo hace el inversor (el MM hace dinero con el spread bid/ask) y en definitiva no juega en el mismo terreno que el inversor (que _cualquier _inversor).

Sería tanto como hablar de la superioridad de la guardia civil frente a un conductor en una infracción de carretera: no es cuestión de superioridad o no, es que es imposible competir con ellos ni hay opción alguna: la versión de la GC es la que vale, y punto; a mayor abundamiento, sus declaraciones gozan de la presunción de veracidad frente a las tuyas, así que lo dicen que es, pues es.

A lo mejor Ud. quería referirse, en vez de a los MM (que son una especie de árbitros pero con intereses en el juego) a los institucionales, y a cómo éstos ven el mercado, qué herramientas usan, y qué cosas saben de más que los _retail _(gacelas). Ese tema daría para toda una tarde.


----------



## pollastre (4 Jul 2011)

Señor Abner, lo de BL es una vieja aspiración que mantiene desde hace ya algún tiempo. Traté de explicarle que no es posible hacerlo, pero veo que no es fácil desanimarlo ::

El problema es que con los streamers es muy fácil liarse y perder la perspectiva, al respecto de cuándo y de qué manera (push/pull) se está accediendo a los datos.

Existen varias herramientas para simular peticiones web desde varios lenguajes de programación (ejemplo: cURL, pero existen varias más). Pero todas esas herramientas tan sólo permiten simular peticiones estándar http1.1.

El problema viene con estos módulos streamer. Reciben datos en modo push, y para capturarlos habría que utilizar una librería que permita emular el cliente streamer. La cosa se estropea aún más cuando piensas que hay varios streamers, con diferentes métodos de acceso y tecnología.

Si tal librería existiera y fuera pública, habría que implementarla en el código y luego conocer los datos de conexión del streamer, que normalmente suelen estar ofuscados (ocultos) por razones obvias. Esto no es una tarea trivial para alguien que no tenga ciertos conocimientos técnicos. Y desde luego, no es algo que se pueda hacer en php.

Otra solución sería cogerse el código fuente del Firefox y analizar la sección que se encarga de hacer el _handling _de los streamers. Le diré que yo llevo 28 años programando, y aún así me lo pensaría mucho, pero *mucho*, antes de meterme en semejante infierno.

Lamentablemente, las cosas son como son: los datos a tiempo real (tiempo real de verdad, quiero decir) cuestan dinero, y hay que soltar la gallina en forma de unos pocos cientos de USD mensualmente si quieres tener algo que pueda llamarse un feed de datos.



Abner dijo:


> ¿Entiendo que estás usando la plataforma web? Por lo que veo de navegadores que se pueden utilizar para la plataforma web, lo más probable es que se esté usando las características ya conocidas de ajax, porque soportan hasta ie6 ::
> 
> Si estás obteniendo los datos por ahí, no hay más cáscaras que hacer peticiones de vez en cuando al servidor, supongo que estarán usando las clásicas peticiones de ajax cada n segundos,
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jul 2011)

No, me referia precisamente a un mm como me ha explicado usted.

Respecto a su ultima frase, soy todo ojos, cuando tenga a bien de escribir, aqui tiene a un lector esperando. 
Y ya quizas pueda resultar una pregunta muy personal, pero ha pensado usted en dar el salto a nivel profesional? Trabajar por cuenta ajena para alguna entidadad? Alli dispondria de mayores recursos y podria explorar con mayor facilidad todo este mundo, no? Pregunto desde la ignorancia.

En otro orden de cosas, las qe se acabaron, pero no, aun tienen unos 70k milloncejos por ahi que tien´que gastarlos, porque guardarlos seria tonteria.

@Claca, Su comentario sobre Repsol me ha reafirmado en mi idea de entrar corto en esos niveles, ahora espero que todo siga un cauce logico, asi que lo mas seguro es que palme.


----------



## pollastre (4 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y ya quizas pueda resultar una pregunta muy personal, pero ha pensado usted en dar el salto a nivel profesional? Trabajar por cuenta ajena para alguna entidadad? Alli dispondria de mayores recursos y podria explorar con mayor facilidad todo este mundo, no? Pregunto desde la ignorancia.



Interesante. Cabría preguntarse qué es el "salto al nivel profesional" para cada uno de nosotros. 

Desde la perspectiva laboral, y personalmente, yo considero que trabajo profesionalmente en el mundo del trading, si sólo sea porque vivo de ello (es "mi trabajo") y no tengo otra fuente de ingresos. 

Desde la perspectiva de para quién trabajo... ¿está Ud. seguro que desearía trabajar para una entidad institucional? Lea los posts del forero MM: en estos momentos se encuentra fuera de mercado y, según sus propias palabras, "quemado de este mundo".

Trabajar para un institucional no es sencillo; para empezar, gran parte de los beneficios de tus operaciones van para ellos (obvio, por cuanto eres su empleado, un empleado un tanto especial, pero empleado al fin y al cabo). 

Luego, tienen sus reglas y normas internas que debes respetar, desde asuntos relativamente chorras como la vestimenta (¿qué tal eso de ir de corbata todos los días?), pasando por los horarios, hasta cosas más serias y que afectan ya más a la operativa, como límites de pérdidas por tamaño, número de operaciones, etc. que pueden entrar en confrontación con tu estilo de trading. 

En mi caso, y si quiere mi opinión, sería dar un paso hacia atrás: he conseguido, creo, lo más difícil, que es salir adelante completamente solo y sin ayuda de nadie (muchos traders no son capaces de operar si no es al amparo de su empleador institucional: no durarían ni 10 segundos en su propia pequeña oficina de 60m2 y con sus propios fondos). Una vez aquí, ¿Por qué volver atrás? 

Trabajar para otros... se hace por necesidad... pero no por gusto.


----------



## Abner (4 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Señor Abner, lo de BL es una vieja aspiración que mantiene desde hace ya algún tiempo. Traté de explicarle que no es posible hacerlo, pero veo que no es fácil desanimarlo ::
> 
> El problema es que con los streamers es muy fácil liarse y perder la perspectiva, al respecto de cuándo y de qué manera (push/pull) se está accediendo a los datos.
> 
> ...



A ver, es que yo tampoco sé exactamente de qué va el tema que quiere hacer BL. Entiendo que las plataformas web, chuparán datos mediante ajax, salvo que se estén haciendo implementando applets de java o active x (o flash) en el navegador y chupando datos mediante sockets. Pero normalmente eso implica que nada más acceder por primera vez a la plataforma web y si tienes configurada adecuadamente la seguridad del navegador, te saltará algún mensaje diciéndote que des permisos para ejecutar el applet. ¿Te saltó algo así BL la primera vez que te conectaste a la web de IGMarkets?

Tanto si se trata de applets o active x como si se trata de una plataforma windows, ahí es cierto que los datos pueden estar ofuscados/encriptados, habría que verlo con un netmon o algún otro programa de sniffing similar y ver que se está chuflando en los sockets. 

Si se trata de llamadas ajax, es tecnología pull, y teóricamente, eso no sólo no irá encriptado, sino que en alguna parte del java****** en ejecución se verá a dónde está llamando el ajax, de tal forma que podrías intentar hacerte un cliente propio mirando con la más que probable existencia de un wsdl el formato de los métodos disponibles.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿qué es DS? ........... 
gracias


----------



## Fran200 (5 Jul 2011)

Era yo el que dijo lo de quemado, pero hay una diferencia entre quemado en este mundo, y quemado de este mundo. Me refería a la primera.

La visión que tienes sobre un trabajador por "cuenta ajena" es un poco demodé o tal vez distorsionada por nuestros oficinistas patrios o la imagen que se intenta transmitir. La figura del trajeado cambia cuando ves a un tío con una camiseta de supercoco manejando unos kilotones, no es lo normal pero nadie te exige una uniformidad. Te los cruzas por la calle, crees que va a echar una jornada en un KCF y resulta que está manejando el equivalente al presupuesto de un pequeño país.
Horarios rígidos si cumples el objetivo a primera hora pues estás libre. En cuanto a la gestión de tu presupuesto, eso tienes unas normas iguales que las que debes tener operando con tu propio dinero (Gestión del riesgo es lo mismo para 20 Megas que para 10 mil, si no quieres terminar bebiendo Don Simón en la calle). Y ya no hablo de vacaciones, puedes tirarte si quieres 15 días sin aparecer por el trabajo, siempre que cumplas con los números.

Una vez dicho esto hay que pasar por los tres estados para decidir que te gusta más y donde estás mas a gusto. 
Primer estado: Inversor gacelilla que se juega sus ahorros desde casa. Pues te juegas tu dinero, no duermes si dejas posiciones abiertas y con el mercado europeo cerrado suenan las trompetas del apocalipsis en las Americas o en lejano oriente. Sueles tener otro trabajo, al menos al principio, porque si dependes del trading comerías salchichas del Lidl cada dos días y el de enmedio guardando dieta)

Segundo estado: Pasas a trabajar por cuenta ajena, totalmente en desacuerdo con que se hace por necesidad (en muchos casos si, pero en este lo dudo). El conocimiento de "la jungla" que te da trabajar con los verdaderos "jaws", hacer operaciones manejando un presupuesto enorme (imaginad una cifra y puede que os quedéis cortos), y por supuesto trabajando en un ambiente que nada tiene que ver con lo que se conoce en Hispanistán. Además este trabajo te da la posibilidad de conseguir unos ingresos, impensables para un principiante a no ser que seas hijo del Carlos Slim, para poder pasar al siguiente estado.

Crear una sociedad donde entras como inversor: Este es el tercer estado, y seguramente el más duro. Ahora si te estas jugando dinero tuyo de verdad, apostando fuerte y sabes que detrás de ti andan tus antiguos compañeros. Eres una presa apetitosa...

Por último se vuelve a tu estado original, si las cosas te han ido bien, inviertes como una gacela más, te quedas alguna noche mirando el mercado nocturno, porque no sabes si el viernes pasado tomaste la decisión correcta....etc etc.

Cada "etapa" tiene cosas buenas y malas, pero para decidir si te gustan o no hay que probarlas. También depende del tipo de persona, muchas nunca darían el salto al tercer estado y otras es el objetivo último de su vida profesional. Para gustos los colores....


----------



## Fran200 (5 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sabe lo feliz que me haría que diese en el clavo en este escenario. Como dije hasta el jueves se podría desarrollar este "pasito atrás". De momento primera jornada lateral bajista. Ahora a esperar a mañana, ahora si con el aliño USA.


----------



## Claca (5 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> No sabe lo feliz que me haría que diese en el clavo en este escenario. Como dije hasta el jueves se podría desarrollar este "pasito atrás". De momento primera jornada lateral bajista. Ahora a esperar a mañana, ahora si con el aliño USA.



Joder Fran, a estas alturas creo que ya puedes tutearme, además, va con la edad, que no dejo de ser un niñato.

Por cierto, lo de la volatilidad del jueves ¿es por la decisión del BCE? Porque tendría sentido...


----------



## Claca (5 Jul 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué es DS? ...........
> gracias



Doble suelo, algo desfigurado en el caso que nos ocupa, pero ahí está 

Son figuras de cambio de tendencia, fácilmente detectables y que además suelen ser bastante fiables, sólo hay que creérselas, que es lo más difícil.


----------



## Fran200 (5 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder Fran, a estas alturas creo que ya puedes tutearme, además, va con la edad, que no dejo de ser un niñato.
> 
> Por cierto, lo de la volatilidad del jueves ¿es por la decisión del BCE? Porque tendría sentido...



Aunque no te lo creas, lo dije sin mirar calendario de noticias. Simplemente mi simulador, en todos los escenarios, daba señales de movimiento el jueves. ienso:

Entre los distintos escenarios, el que más fiabilidad daba era el miércoles, incluso jueves a primera hora estar en niveles inferiores al cierre del viernes, posiblemente cerca del suelo que has dado. Y a partir de ese momento pues debe empezar el baile.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Jul 2011)

como viene el Ibex? con gap al alza?????????


----------



## pyn (5 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Era yo el que dijo lo de quemado, pero hay una diferencia entre quemado en este mundo, y quemado de este mundo. Me refería a la primera.
> 
> La visión que tienes sobre un trabajador por "cuenta ajena" es un poco demodé o tal vez distorsionada por nuestros oficinistas patrios o la imagen que se intenta transmitir. La figura del trajeado cambia cuando ves a un tío con una camiseta de supercoco manejando unos kilotones, no es lo normal pero nadie te exige una uniformidad. Te los cruzas por la calle, crees que va a echar una jornada en un KCF y resulta que está manejando el equivalente al presupuesto de un pequeño país.
> Horarios rígidos si cumples el objetivo a primera hora pues estás libre. En cuanto a la gestión de tu presupuesto, eso tienes unas normas iguales que las que debes tener operando con tu propio dinero (Gestión del riesgo es lo mismo para 20 Megas que para 10 mil, si no quieres terminar bebiendo Don Simón en la calle). Y ya no hablo de vacaciones, puedes tirarte si quieres 15 días sin aparecer por el trabajo, siempre que cumplas con los números.
> ...



Una pregunta Fran, bajo tu punto de vista, que has pasado por cada uno de los estadios ¿cuál crees que es el capital mínimo deseable para cada uno de ellos? ¿recomiendas tener un trabajo alternativo mientras tradeas? ¿eres de la opinión que vale más ahorrar un capital X y dedicarte en alma? Hablando de dedicación, que cursos o formación crees NECESARIA, como condición _Sine qua non_ para dedicarse a este mundo. Se habla mucho de informática, economía, psicología, ¿puedes darnos tu opinión?


----------



## Fran200 (5 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como viene el Ibex? con gap al alza?????????



Tocando el nivel que se quedó ayer colgado


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Doble suelo, algo desfigurado en el caso que nos ocupa, pero ahí está
> 
> Son figuras de cambio de tendencia, fácilmente detectables y que además suelen ser bastante fiables, sólo hay que creérselas, que es lo más difícil.



.
LO malo es que parece demasiado claro una onda 1 de libro, estaríamos con el inicio de la 2 y no me parece que nos estén esperando a las gacelas tan fácil para hacernos toda la 3 del tirón. 

O nos hacen otro truco de ilusionismo, en las narices de todos.


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Jul 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Una pregunta Fran, bajo tu punto de vista, que has pasado por cada uno de los estadios ¿cuál crees que es el capital mínimo deseable para cada uno de ellos? ¿recomiendas tener un trabajo alternativo mientras tradeas? ¿eres de la opinión que vale más ahorrar un capital X y dedicarte en alma? Hablando de dedicación, que cursos o formación crees NECESARIA, como condición _Sine qua non_ para dedicarse a este mundo. Se habla mucho de informática, economía, psicología, ¿puedes darnos tu opinión?



Preguntas que no he echo por timidez pero que estoy ansioso por leer las respuestas.


----------



## Fran200 (5 Jul 2011)

The Trader's Job, as Described by a Trader

Preguntas que tienen tantas respuestas como personas a las que se las plantees. 

Pero por encima te dirán: 

Para empezar. El dinero que tengas y que si lo perdieras no te supondría un trastorno a tu economía. Pongamos 10.000? euros para pegar pellizcos y no te coman las comisiones.

Institucional: :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Crear una sociedad de inversión,cuanto hay que poner ¿Cuanto quieres ganar?. Para no ser un caramelo en la puerta un colegio, para empezar por encima de un kiloton por socio.

Trabajar: Si eres una gacelilla solitaria, hasta que no tengas ganancias consistentes en el tiempo y unos retornos que te permitan subsitir. Hay que trabajar.

Perfil: Mirar ofertas en las páginas especializadas y ver que se demanda en cada momento.

Opinión personal: ¿Te gusta? ¿Crees que eres bueno? Ahorra lo que puedas y entra a matar, si hace falta excedencia en el trabajo y dedicarte en cuerpo y alma hasta que o pierdas todo, o sin darte cuenta llegue un momento en que estés viviendo de esto.


----------



## Fran200 (5 Jul 2011)

Por cierto, parece que volvemos a atacar la parte baja del canal...

La verdad es que se echa de menos a Zulomán con un nivel como el que di ayer ya se hubiera sacado unos pipoletos y se estaría recochineando de la gacelada con su desmedida euforia.


----------



## pyn (5 Jul 2011)

Cuando me recupere del batacazo del 2010 (un tercio del patrimonio dedicado a esto) y consiga poner en verde+30% de ganancias del patrimonio original, comenzaré a pensar siquiera en dedicarme a esto en exclusiva.

Por cierto, como consejo a las gacelillas, viene muy bien tener en una hoja de excel los movimientos que se realizan, con sus pérdidas/ganancias, momentos de entrada, tipo de derivado, etc... La verdad que viendo las operaciones de 2010 vs las de 2011...., sólo se me viene a la cabeza dos palabras "stop loss".


----------



## Fran200 (5 Jul 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Cuando me recupere del batacazo del 2010 (un tercio del patrimonio dedicado a esto) y consiga poner en verde+30% de ganancias del patrimonio original, comenzaré a pensar siquiera en dedicarme a esto en exclusiva.
> 
> Por cierto, como consejo a las gacelillas, viene muy bien tener en una hoja de excel los movimientos que se realizan, con sus pérdidas/ganancias, momentos de entrada, tipo de derivado, etc... La verdad que viendo las operaciones de 2010 vs las de 2011...., sólo se me viene a la cabeza dos palabras "stop loss".



Amigo si dentro de su vocabulario empiezan a aparecer conceptos como base de canal, empieza a identificarlos y hace las entradas en esos niveles, hablará de "stop profit" no de "stop loss", un poquito de optimismo no es malo en este mundo.


----------



## rosonero (5 Jul 2011)

Buenos días a la forería. 

Esta lateralidad, más propia de los ojos de Espinete, esta dejando sitio a los siempre esperados consejos de nuestros _leoncitos_ y es que no hay mal que por bien no venga. 

Total, que dejo unas órdenes inverosímiles y otro día de playa :

Saludos


----------



## pyn (5 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Amigo si dentro de su vocabulario empiezan a aparecer conceptos como base de canal, empieza a identificarlos y hace las entradas en esos niveles, hablará de "stop profit" no de "stop loss", un poquito de optimismo no es malo en este mundo.



¿Stop-profit? Eso no se ni lo que es ), yo creia que los pros no mirabais los gráficos, que os guiabais por otras cosas, que eso sólo era de gacelillas, que el análisis técnico era un cuento chino...


----------



## descontento (5 Jul 2011)

pyn dijo:


> La verdad que viendo las operaciones de 2010 vs las de 2011...., sólo se me viene a la cabeza dos palabras "stop loss".



Los stop loss son importantes, pero por desgracia con ellos estas diciendo a que precio estas dispuesto a pagar los titulos si pegan una patada parriba o a que precio estas dispuesto a vender tus titulos si la pegan pa bajo.

Por ejemplo la semana pasada a parte de la inyeccion de la Fed, si subieron tanto los indices pienso que es gracias a los Stop Loss de mucha gente entre otros los mios. Pues estando corto si sube el mercado son tus Stop Loss los que compran esos titulos a precios desorvitados. Ahora solo tienen que distribuir el papel que tienen a los precios disparados, a los que nosotros, con nuestros Stop Loss, se los hemos puesto, tienen todo el Verano para vender papelitos antes de que empice la proxima temporada.:´(


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jul 2011)

Yo no he puesto un stop loss o stop profit en mi vida, siempre entro y salgo a mercado, casi siempre piramido y me paso el 95% del tiempo dentro del mercado, overnights incluidos.

Planteo las operaciones sin objetivo ni de pérdidas ni de ganancias.

Utilizo Excel y un ordenador viejo, lo que combinado con el broker más lento del mundo (Ahorro.com) me proporciona tal desventaja que los sistemas profesionales se bloquean y descartan mis operaciones al tomarlas por datos erróneos.

Eso explica que siga vivo, eso o que tengo más paciencia que un robot. ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Jul 2011)

yo hasta hace 2 años miraba las cotizaciones en el teletexto....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo hasta hace 2 años miraba las cotizaciones en el teletexto....



Gran cantera de traders el teletexto, allá por el año 2000 yo trabajaba en una entidad financiera y recuerdo a un abuelete que miraba la cotización en el teletexto y venía a toda pastilla a la oficina a dar las órdenes... 

Se llevaba cada chasco cuando le daba la cotización actualizada.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Jul 2011)

Es absolutamente soporifero el dia de hoy


----------



## pyn (5 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo hasta hace 2 años miraba las cotizaciones en el teletexto....




jajajaja esa frase es mortal lángaro.


----------



## descontento (5 Jul 2011)

Si se me permite un comentario, a mi lo que me alucina es que estos HDLGPT que tienen linea directa con BCE y la FED, que conocen nuestros Stop Loss, que tienen el dinero de las pensiones de Tout le Monde, etc, etc, estén quebrados.
Yo creo que todavía no se han enterado que el concepto de Riqueza al igual que el de Calor, se pueden medir pero que existir, no exite. Que son consecuencias, y no causas de nada, así como el calor es la consecuencia del movimiento de los átonos, la riqueza es la consecuencia de la producción, y en el caso de la riqueza, si no hay producción, esta desaparece, al igual que desaparece el calor si los átonos dejan de moverse.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Jul 2011)

Pero es cierto (no hace 2 años) pero recuerdo seguir la cotización de PICKING PACK (en pesetas) con el teletexto..... siempre me han gustado los chicharros, así estoy..........


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Jul 2011)

como vienen los americanos? con ganas de asustar??


----------



## pollastre (5 Jul 2011)

Muy buena la respuesta... no obstante, soy muy reticente a todo lo que huela a trabajar para terceros en este mundo.

Claramente, operando por mi cuenta nunca podré abrir una posición de €20M, eso está claro.

Sin embargo, abrir una posición de €20M - con el stress que eso conlleva - para acabar ganando $300K al año (sueldo "normalillo" en la city, si eres bueno y lo vales), pues no sé si lo veo.

A lo mejor prefiero abrir posiciones, qué se yo, de €200K, para ganar el doble de lo anteriormente dicho con ellas, dado que - insisto - los beneficios de mis operaciones son sólo míos (al igual que las pérdidas :fiufiu: )

Al final del día, yo soy el dueño último de mi éxito y de mi fracaso. No sé si cambiaría eso... habría que reflexionarlo.

Y al respecto de abrir una sociedad de inversión... yo he tenido varios socios y he abierto diversas empresas en los últimos 12 años... créame, un socio se tiene por necesidad, nunca por afición. Me cuestiono cuánto tardarían en estallar las hostilidades entre socios, cuando existe de por medio un negocio tan potencialmente lucrativo (o destructivo) como éste.

No sé si me explico correctamente.... llega un momento en el que dices "suficiente es suficiente"... y en el cual, aspirar a un nivel todavía superior de ganancias, puede ser que no compense por todos los problemas que acarrearía. 

¿Tiene idea de lo cómodo que es mi día a día en estos momentos? 

Casi ni me acuerdo de lo que es tener un socio, gracias a Dios ::

Pero, como bien dice Ud., y esto lo resume todo: para gustos, colores...



Fran200 dijo:


> Era yo el que dijo lo de quemado, pero hay una diferencia entre quemado en este mundo, y quemado de este mundo. Me refería a la primera.
> 
> La visión que tienes sobre un trabajador por "cuenta ajena" es un poco demodé o tal vez distorsionada por nuestros oficinistas patrios o la imagen que se intenta transmitir. La figura del trajeado cambia cuando ves a un tío con una camiseta de supercoco manejando unos kilotones, no es lo normal pero nadie te exige una uniformidad. Te los cruzas por la calle, crees que va a echar una jornada en un KCF y resulta que está manejando el equivalente al presupuesto de un pequeño país.
> Horarios rígidos si cumples el objetivo a primera hora pues estás libre. En cuanto a la gestión de tu presupuesto, eso tienes unas normas iguales que las que debes tener operando con tu propio dinero (Gestión del riesgo es lo mismo para 20 Megas que para 10 mil, si no quieres terminar bebiendo Don Simón en la calle). Y ya no hablo de vacaciones, puedes tirarte si quieres 15 días sin aparecer por el trabajo, siempre que cumplas con los números.
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Jul 2011)

A este ritmo me hago fan de pedrosa, y demas. Que bonito grafico de repsol hoy.
Y gracias a claca tambien.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Jul 2011)

cual es el enlace a la wiki del ibex 35?


----------



## rosonero (5 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> cual es el enlace a la wiki del ibex 35?



Está en la firma de Mulder.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jul 2011)

Acabo de enviar un privado a la atención del departamento de ruegos y preguntas del sr. pollastre.


----------



## Abner (5 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez:4642471 dijo:


> Acabo de enviar un privado a la atención del departamento de ruegos y preguntas del sr. pollastre.



Je, pongase a las cola, pollastre se estira menos que zubizarreta con los mp. Ejem :fiu:


----------



## Claca (5 Jul 2011)

Joder, qué desastre, esto se hunde, guano, guano, nos vamos a los 6.000, todo lo que suba será ya para seguir cayendo.


...


----------



## mc_toni (5 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder, qué desastre, esto se hunde, guano, guano, nos vamos a los 6.000, todo lo que suba será ya para seguir cayendo.
> 
> 
> ...



Es pronto y poca la bajada, es a partir de -2% cuando aparece tonuel para recordarnos su indice tonuelistico de los 3000 pipos


----------



## Fran200 (5 Jul 2011)

De momento cumplen la hoja de ruta. Habrá que estar atento a partir de mañana, para ver donde se produce el giro (si se produce). Hay demasiada gente que confiaba en este retroceso en una resistencia importante, para continuar subiendo. El jueves sigue siendo la clave. 
De momento me suena a un paripé aguantar el nivel técnico de 300/20

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Claca (5 Jul 2011)

mc_toni dijo:


> Es pronto y poca la bajada, es a partir de -2% cuando aparece tonuel para recordarnos su indice tonuelistico de los 3000 pipos



Lo digo de coña, para mí este recorte es un pull para luego pegar un buen subidón, ya lo he comentado estos días.


----------



## Abner (5 Jul 2011)

*Amos anda. Sagerao :*



Claca:4642593 dijo:


> Joder, qué desastre, esto se hunde, guano, guano, nos vamos a los 6.000, todo lo que suba será ya para seguir cayendo.
> 
> 
> ...




Amos anda. Sagerao


----------



## Claca (5 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> De momento cumplen la hoja de ruta. Habrá que estar atento a partir de mañana, para ver donde se produce el giro (si se produce). Hay demasiada gente que confiaba en este retroceso en una resistencia importante, para continuar subiendo. El jueves sigue siendo la clave.
> De momento me suena a un paripé aguantar el nivel técnico de 300/20
> 
> Suerte a todos.



Lo ideal sería pasarse un pelín de frenada, para que la gacelada se replanteara la posibilidad de seguir subiendo. Quedaría especialmente bien con alguna noticia mediática que pudiera justificar nuevas caídas. 

Como dices, por ahora, todo en orden y dentro de lo esperado.


----------



## Claca (5 Jul 2011)

Para los miedicas:







Está claro que cada uno ve lo que quiere ver, pero desde mi prisma veo un giro muy cuidado que puede tener buenas implicaciones alcistas a semanas vista. Veo el terreno bien fortificado para repeler ataques bajistas, a pesar de que pudieran hacer alguna incursión más o menos llamativa. Claro que con mucho apalancamiento o pensando en el intradía este planteamiento es inoperable, pero, si no, puede darnos una gran resultando estando la mar de tranquilos.


----------



## descontento (5 Jul 2011)

mc_toni dijo:


> Es pronto y poca la bajada, es a partir de -2%



Curiosidad para los amigos del Guano:

El Rosh Hashana tiene lugar el primer y segundo día del mes hebreo de Tishri y el Yom Kipur, diez días después. Estas fechas varían en nuestro calendario gregoriano pero suelen estar situados en fechas de octubre o septiembre generalmente. En este año no se ha cumplido, produciendose pequeñas variaciones en la bolsa entre tales fechas. Para el año 2011, el Rosh Hashaná será el Jueves 29 de Septiembre y el Yom Kipur será el Sábado 8 de Octubre de 2011.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para los miedicas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ése era el planteamiento que yo hacía hace dos semanas y en el hilo no paraban de animar al personal a abrir cortos, que si quiero sangre, que si los 3000, que si buscar puntos de giro para cortos...

Ahora 800 puntos de subida han volado y nadie sabe cómo ha sido, yo iba con 4 futuros grandes en el Ibex y me las hicisteis pasar canutas con vuestros comentarios, es cierto que es muy difícil operar así pero tiene sus ventajas.

Por ejemplo, cuando cierras semejante posición pasas a ver el mercado a cámara lenta, abres una posición con un solo contrato y te la suda que suba o que baje ::

Entiendo que deberíamos ver bajadas en USA en cuestión de minutos, hay muchas gacelas que ya se ponen largas y sería lo normal pero la FED ha enturbiado mucho todo este asunto de gacelas contra leones.


----------



## Mulder (5 Jul 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Al fin llegué al final de todos los posts de este hilo 



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Veo que estoy creando escuela.
> 
> Quién pillara un i5...
> 
> Por cierto, para seguir hablando de frikadas en vez de bolsa, estoy preparando el paso a php+Mysql y me he encontrado con un problema extraño, no me funcionaban las consultas de inserción, no había manera de solucionarlo, pues bien, por si alguien no lo sabe, si el nombre de un campo de una tabla lo pones con acento no te funciona la consulta php.



Hamijo, eso de poner acentos en una tabla de una bb.dd. entra en la categoría de pedazo de becario informático tamaño king-size (pero no te ofendas) 

El caso es que si hay un modo de que funcionen las consultas:

select * from `táblà_cön_cüalquíer_tipô_de_acento`;

Las comillas inclinadas a la izquierda son el secreto...pero por favor de ahora en adelante haz las cosas bien y no uses acentos ni mayúsculas en las tablas ¡por lo que más quieras!

El resto de informáticos profesionales que tenemos que lidiar a veces con estas tonterías te lo agradeceremos.


----------



## pollastre (5 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Hamijo, eso de poner acentos en una tabla de una bb.dd. entra en la categoría de pedazo de becario informático tamaño king-size (pero no te ofendas)



jojojojojo xDDDD 

BL, yo que tú en este momento me levantaría de la mesa de negociaciones y le soltaría aquello de "Hablarán los cañones!!" :XX:


----------



## pollastre (5 Jul 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Je, pongase a las cola, pollastre se estira menos que zubizarreta con los mp. Ejem :fiu:



desalmaos... comunistas... aprovechan para criticarme cuando duermo la siesta cual plácido lirón :cook:

Me voy a inspeccionar la sección MPs, sólo por llevarle la contraria.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Al fin llegué al final de todos los posts de este hilo
> 
> ...



No sabía lo de las comillas inclinadas a la izquierda, en mi consulta iba el nombre de la tabla sin comillas.

Ya no pongo tildes en ningún campo, de todas formas sí que tengo campos con mayúsculas y esos no me da ningún problema.

Te veo muy suelto con el uso de las comillas inclinadas a la izquierda, ¿de verdad no usas tildes en tus bases de datos?


----------



## Claca (5 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ése era el planteamiento que yo hacía hace dos semanas y en el hilo no paraban de animar al personal a abrir cortos, que si quiero sangre, que si los 3000, que si buscar puntos de giro para cortos...
> 
> Ahora 800 puntos de subida han volado y nadie sabe cómo ha sido, yo iba con 4 futuros grandes en el Ibex y me las hicisteis pasar canutas con vuestros comentarios, es cierto que es muy difícil operar así pero tiene sus ventajas.
> 
> ...



A mí no me mires, anda que no he repetido que de guano nanai. Por otra parte, el hecho de que el sentimiento mayoritario fuese tan bajista es algo que debía inspirarte tranquilidad, lo peor que te puede pasar es ver a todo el mundo convencido de tu mismo planteamiento, por eso ahora creo importante que metan algo de miedo en el recorte, para sembrar las dudas entre los inversores, las mismas dudas que hacen que el tren pase por delante de tus narices y luego pienses que ya es demasiado tarde como para subirse.


----------



## Kujire (5 Jul 2011)

sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell

sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell

sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell


portugal!!!


----------



## Misterio (5 Jul 2011)

Jaja ya estan los americanos fabricando otro invento de dinero rápido



> A lo que sí estaría muy atento es a lo siguiente, puede que EEUU haya encontrado de nuevo su helicóptero.
> 
> Aparece en una nota de JP Morgan, y lo he visto comentando en boletines de banca privada españoles y no me extraña porque el tema podría ser una auténtica bomba positiva para las bolsas. Y ya saben como se las gastan en EEUU para inventar este tipo de cosas, no como aquí en Europa donde siempre estamos dudando y discutiendo.
> 
> ...



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Se acaba el mundo antes que la bolsa se vaya al garete


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jul 2011)

Aguantan el SP como perros, le han soltado una andanada bastante gorda y apenas lo tiran un par de puntos.

También puede ser que las gacelas se asusten con facilidad, con lo cuál ¿para qué tirarlo si con muchos sustos chiquitines obtenemos el mismo efecto?


----------



## Kujire (5 Jul 2011)

nos acercamos a la línea de la vida ... para los largos


----------



## pollastre (5 Jul 2011)

eh... uh... what happened ?


coño, el rating !





Kujire dijo:


> sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jul 2011)

Esta segunda andanada, mucho mejor, parece que en la anterior había alguien que no se enteraba de la fiesta o que la FED echaba el resto.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo ideal sería pasarse un pelín de frenada, para que la gacelada se replanteara la posibilidad de seguir subiendo.* Quedaría especialmente bien con alguna noticia mediática que pudiera justificar nuevas caídas. *
> 
> Como dices, por ahora, todo en orden y dentro de lo esperado.



::::::::

Voy a hacer unos kilómetros, qué bien se vive con poco apalancamiento, por mí como si lo suben o lo bajan 30 puntos.


----------



## descontento (5 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Esta segunda andanada, mucho mejor, parece que en la anterior había alguien que no se enteraba de la fiesta o que la FED echaba el resto.



Creo que ni lo han necesitado, a mi modo de ver cuando la Fed hace de las suyas el cambio EUR/$ suele tener fuertes movimientos (al alza) que no se han visto.ienso:
Lo que si ha pasado, es que el alza en materias primas, lo unico que estaba algo divertido, se ha parado en seco (las tienen mania .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Jul 2011)

A los amantes del guano nos queda aferrarnos a Bankia y Civica.


----------



## largodeaqui (5 Jul 2011)

Bueno, posiblemente mañana me pinten la cara, pero hoy a ultima hora me he puesto largo... A ver si no me canean mucho.


----------



## Claca (5 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ::::::::
> 
> Voy a hacer unos kilómetros, qué bien se vive con poco apalancamiento, por mí como si lo suben o lo bajan 30 puntos.



Jejeje, esas son las noticias que quedan bien en el telediario y calan hondo en la psicología gacelil.

...pero te pasas :cook: 4 futuros gordos es un apalancamiento desmesurado. Yo todavía ando calibrando cual es el número de contratos con el que me siento cómodo para operaciones tranquilas, y te aseguro que como mucho serían 2 minis, que, joder, para un pobre no está nada mal y se consiguen buenos rendimientos sin tener sudores fríos por la noche.


----------



## Stuyvesant (5 Jul 2011)

Hola Kujire 


Pollastre, Family

¿ Sabéis que le ha pasado a ghkghk, que anda por el principal diciendo que va a meter no sé cuantos cientos de miles de euros en un piso de una habitación en Valencia?


¿Golpe de calor? ¿Deshidratación cerebral por exceso de Trading a altas temperaturas?

No le habréis traumatizado al pobre...


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Jul 2011)

Kujire, el rojo te sienta siempre tan bien


----------



## pollastre (5 Jul 2011)

Últimamente se le veía un poco enloquecido con el churribex, pero no creía que la cosa fuera tan seria ::



Stuyvesant dijo:


> Hola Kujire
> 
> 
> Pollastre, Family
> ...


----------



## Claca (5 Jul 2011)

Como contrapartida a las bolsas, el BUND:







Se pasó un poco de frenada y fue el único indicador que dio alerta en los momentos de pánico de estas últimas semanas, pero viendo el giro rápido efectuado tras violar la zona de resistencia -126,8, creo que dije en su momento-, se puede concluir que muy probablemente quiera corregir durante las próximas semanas, si bien a corto plazo podría todavía intentar un tirón al alza que debería frenar sobre los 126,70 para así confeccionar un techo que dé mayores garantías al posterior movimiento a la baja y que acompañe a las hipotéticas alzas que podrían producirse en las bolsas.

Soporte más importante en el corto plazo en los 125,04. A largo plazo el violento giro realizado sobre la directriz alcista, rompiendo posteriormente la figura al alza, nos recuerda que el objetivo en los 135 sigue plenamente vigente, por lo que ese formidable nivel en los 123,50 difícilmente puede ser perforado a la baja.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jul 2011)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Hola Kujire
> 
> 
> Pollastre, Family
> ...



Estará más quemado que las tarjetas gráficas de pollastre.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jul 2011)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Hola Kujire
> 
> 
> Pollastre, Family
> ...



¡¡Hablarán los cañones!!

No, en serio, este es el hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...1-forero-no-pompero-yo-quiza-compre-casa.html 

Creo que aún con reservas, se pueden entender los motivos y argumentos. Además, ha salido un debate de lo más constructivo, que para ser burbuja.info y hablar de la compra de una vivienda... ¿Dónde está Zuloman cuando se le necesita?


----------



## largodeaqui (6 Jul 2011)

Supongo que la pauta a seguir sera ignorar un poco lo de Portugal y centrarse en el grafico?


----------



## atman (6 Jul 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Jaja ya estan los americanos fabricando otro invento de dinero rápido
> 
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> ...



Pues... para mí, que no cuela. Como hay que figurar y tal, retornarán algunas partidas con las que hacer ruido y... al hacer las cuentas verán que el total no ha pasado del 10-15% de lo esperado.

Eso sí como excusa, aceptamos pulpo.

PD; por cierto que la cosa se anima en el hilo... jodíos, me ha llegado un buen rato ponerme al día. Yo estoy fuera de mercado ahora mismo.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jul 2011)

Un bonito -1.60% de buena mañana...


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2011)

A los buenos días!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No sabía lo de las comillas inclinadas a la izquierda, en mi consulta iba el nombre de la tabla sin comillas.
> 
> Ya no pongo tildes en ningún campo, de todas formas sí que tengo campos con mayúsculas y esos no me da ningún problema.
> 
> Te veo muy suelto con el uso de las comillas inclinadas a la izquierda, ¿de verdad no usas tildes en tus bases de datos?



Como ves todo es válido, pero el problema es que luego te toca lidiar con cambios de charsets y entonces la cosa puede complicarse mucho, esto no afecta a las mayúsculas, pero es más elegante ponerlo todo en minúsculas.

Nunca me gustó la notación húngara para los nombres de variables y otras cosas:

Notación húngara - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jul 2011)

El Ibex aguantando los 180 de los que hablaba Claca con uñas y dientes...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un bonito -1.60% de buena mañana...



.
wawe 2

Vamos a confiar en Claca, que la está clavando y tiene mucho sentido lo que dice, y pillar sitio para la 3.


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2011)

Yo para hoy espero un mínimo algo más abajo que estos días anteriores y luego vuelta al peponismo rampante.


----------



## eruique (6 Jul 2011)

pero de deja de dar yuyu la caida,desde mi optica gaceril el entrar da miedo


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jul 2011)

Cuando el viernes me toquen 185 millones de Euromillones, voy a manejar la acción de TRE a mi antojo hasta el 2036... No descarteis verla a 160 euros.


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuando el viernes me toquen 185 millones de Euromillones, voy a manejar la acción de TRE a mi antojo hasta el 2036... No descarteis verla a 160 euros.



XD

Me muero contigo...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuando el viernes me toquen 185 millones de Euromillones, voy a manejar la acción de TRE a mi antojo hasta el 2036... No descarteis verla a 160 euros.



.
TAMPOCO descarto verte con un piso de 160 dormitorios, después de la que has liao con el de 1.


----------



## aksarben (6 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuando el viernes me toquen 185 millones de Euromillones, voy a manejar la acción de TRE a mi antojo hasta el 2036... No descarteis verla a 160 euros.



Bueno, en ese caso no tendrías dudas de si comprarte o no el piso xD 

(Viendo el tema, yo creo que es un piso que se te va a quedar corto de tamaño muy pronto, a poco que quieras hacer algo con él. Sobre precios ni idea, no conozco la zona  )


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jul 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> TAMPOCO descarto verte con un piso de 160 dormitorios, después de la que has liao con el de 1.




Viviría al límite... me compraba el de 3 :baba:


----------



## Claca (6 Jul 2011)

Cuando veais el gráfico veréis que bonito. Todo sigue dentro del guión previsto ;-)


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jul 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Bueno, en ese caso no tendrías dudas de si comprarte o no el piso xD
> 
> (Viendo el tema, yo creo que es un piso que se te va a quedar corto de tamaño muy pronto, a poco que quieras hacer algo con él. Sobre precios ni idea, no conozco la zona )




Es que es la idea, que se quede corto. Ahorrarme la devolución a Hacienda (7.000) más alquiler de 4 ó 5 años, y que quede como un activo remanente medio amortizado, con alquileres muuuuuuy baratos, siempre con seguro contra impagos. Probablemente, descontando el ahorro que me generaría, aún a 300 euros me daría más de 3.5-4% de rentabilidad neta. 

Pero ya sabía que plantearlo en burbuja.info iba a ser peliagudo, aunque ha sido un debate, sosegado, con argumentos... bastante provechoso. Oye, y 5 estrellas!


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jul 2011)

Claca, no te me vayas muy lejos que a partir del lunes te voy a dar barra libre para custodiar la acción. Y te garantizo jugosísimas comisiones.


----------



## Claca (6 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El Ibex aguantando los 180 de los que hablaba Claca con uñas y dientes...



Eran los 160 en diario, pero ayer colgué un gráfico más detalldo y se veía el soporte en los 10.140 como el más fuerte (por algo dejé la horizontal en todo su esplendor):



Claca dijo:


> Para los miedicas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con esta bajada el precio ha ido en busca de la cuña... ¿Alguien hablaba de pull?


----------



## Claca (6 Jul 2011)

...hasta se hubiera podido llegar un poco más abajo sin que pasase absolutamente nada -a parte de que la gacelada haya salido despavorida, claro-.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Jul 2011)

Hoy han deshecho alguna de las entradas fuertes de la subida previa.

Había varias, cada arreón de 100 puntos al alza se había hecho con unos cientos de contratos barriéndolo todo.

El día 29 hubo uno importante que se deshizo a las pocas horas (durante la votación del parlamento griego).

Se puede aventurar que los contratos que compraron en el arreón del día 1 los han distribuido arriba, así que lo que ha saltado ha sido el stop de los del día 30.

¿Ya han recargado las pilas?

Si pudiera ver toda la película de una tacada, pero se me colapsa el Excel...


----------



## syn (6 Jul 2011)

Hola:

Os sigo bastante en este hilo, aunque no intervengo... (demasiado nivel para mi)

Soy pequeña gacelilla a largo.

Estaba por comprar unas acciones de Telefónica.

¿Cómo la veis ahora mismo? Me espero?

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## Claca (6 Jul 2011)

syn dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Os sigo bastante en este hilo, aunque no intervengo... (demasiado nivel para mi)
> 
> ...



Que lo más importante es tener bien colocado el stop... ¿Tienes una idea al menos de lo que esperas con esta operación?

Así a ojo, los 16,28 no debería perderlos.


----------



## rbotic statistics (6 Jul 2011)

*Negros días a todos...*

Esta crisis será larga y duradera... respecto al IBEX la posibilidad de un viaje rápido al místico 7.700 y una recuperación en W, parece que se ha esfumado... ahora quien sabe a dónde nos llevaran los días negros una vez llegado al místico 7.700...

S2s


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2011)

hasta yo pienso que ahora toca subir... manda huevos...


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Esta crisis será larga y duradera... respecto al IBEX la posibilidad de un viaje rápido al místico 7.700 y una recuperación en W, parece que se ha esfumado... ahora quien sabe a dónde nos llevaran los días negros una vez llegado al místico 7.700...



:no:

Se habrá esfumado para usted, la partida será larga... 8:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## syn (6 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Que lo más importante es tener bien colocado el stop... ¿Tienes una idea al menos de lo que esperas con esta operación?



Pues algún día poder vivir de dividendos :XX:

En serio: Las acciones las tengo como ahorro por eso invierto en las que tienen dividendo alto y +/- estables... Santander, Telefonica, BBVA...

Tenía un poco ahorrado en líquido no necesario a largo plazo y pensé equilibrar un poco la cartera con la compra de unas 200 de Telefónica, pero aunque vaya a muy largo me fastidiaría comprar caro.

Por eso pedía vuestra opinión de como la veis, si pensais que bajará algo más o no

Gracias


----------



## Claca (6 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Esta crisis será larga y duradera... respecto al IBEX la posibilidad de un viaje rápido al místico 7.700 y una recuperación en W, parece que se ha esfumado... ahora quien sabe a dónde nos llevaran los días negros una vez llegado al místico 7.700...
> 
> S2s



Qué honor.... Rbotic, por favor, sigue por aquí, nos interesan mucho tus sesudos análisis, dado que ha quedado sobradamente demostrado que con ellos se puede obtener mucho dinero, pues siempre das en el clavo, oh gran gurú.


----------



## rbotic statistics (6 Jul 2011)

syn dijo:


> Pues algún día poder vivir de dividendos :XX:
> 
> ...



Pero alguien vive de dividendos? Esas empresas por mucho nombre que tengan no sabemos ni si existirán en el futuro...

S2s


----------



## Claca (6 Jul 2011)

syn dijo:


> Pues algún día poder vivir de dividendos :XX:
> 
> En serio: Las acciones las tengo como ahorro por eso invierto en las que tienen dividendo alto y +/- estables... Santander, Telefonica, BBVA...
> 
> ...



En el escenario que manejo ahora, a corto no debería bajar mucho más. Como he dicho los 16,28 serían en estos momentos la referencia por abajo, si los pierde, salimos y volvemos a mirar el asunto. A largo, eso sí, es un valor que no me gusta demasiado.


----------



## Claca (6 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hola, Mulder
> 
> Como padre fundador del hilo (uno de ellos, vaya) deberías pasarte más por aquí, prácticamente estás obligado por contrato. Veamos como está ITX:
> 
> ...



Reservo el post para editar luego y actualizar el escenario del valor ;-)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Jul 2011)

A gusto del consumidor ¿cuál gusta más?


----------



## eruique (6 Jul 2011)

bankinter que tal si hace el mismo rally del verano pasado


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A gusto del consumidor ¿cuál gusta más?



Me sale que Not Found.


----------



## pollastre (6 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Esta crisis será larga y duradera... respecto al IBEX la posibilidad de un viaje rápido al místico 7.700 y una recuperación en W, parece que se ha esfumado... ahora quien sabe a dónde nos llevaran los días negros una vez llegado al místico 7.700...
> 
> S2s




En primer lugar, no es el "místico 7700", sino los _místicos 7000 tonuelísticos_. Que suena parecido, pero no es lo mismo.

Sea prudente en sus intervenciones y procure no equivocarse: recuerde que, cada vez que Ud. habla o postea, millones de inversores _retail _le siguen ciegamente cual Soros digital: podría inducirles a error.

En segundo lugar, hacía tiempo que no le veíamos por aquí; más concretamente, desde que vaticinó un desplome del Ibex debido a la conjunción de la gran T planetaria en yuxtaposición con la casa de Acuario, cuyo bedel coincidentalmente estaba metiéndose un dedo en el culo en ese preciso momento.

Mas, ¡ay!, los hados son ingratos con su preclaro genio: bien sea porque el bedel no hurgó lo suficientemente profundo, bien porque la casa de Acuario no tenía bedel, lo cierto y verdad es que tal desplome nunca llegó.

Como otras tantas de sus magufadas que nunca llegaron, se entiende.

Mire, no es que tengamos mucha idea de bolsa y tal, ni mucho menos; pero dentro de nuestras posibilidades, pretendemos mantener un hilo serio. Hágase un favor y retorne a la caverna astrológica, que es donde Ud. se siente realmente cómodo. Vamos, tigre.... tú puedes.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Me sale que Not Found.



Ya está, es que en el trabajo no me deja usar imageshack y tuve que subirlo en el de casa por control remoto, como el portapapeles del control remoto no se "copia" en el portapapeles del ordenador del curro tuve que teclear la dirección a mano y le quité una "z" que pensaba que estaba mal.


----------



## pollastre (6 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A gusto del consumidor ¿cuál gusta más?




Esto qué son, BL... entradas reales tuyas? sim ?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto qué son, BL... entradas reales tuyas? sim ?



Qué caxondo.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Para el jueves tengo un aumento de la volatilidad, cambiando el rumbo. Posibilidad de tres jornadas bajistas-laterales y movimiento para encarar el fin de semana. Mis posiciones, largas en valores, vendidas el viernes. Hacer esto en plena entrada de trimestre es más peligroso que un mono con una metralleta. Te pueden dejar fuera mirando como el tren se aleja. Suerte señores y gracias por los gráficos.



Primera parte de la ruta trazada cumplida

Ahora toca sacar las herramientas adecuadas para pasear junto a los leones sin que nos descubran. Mañana hay que buscar el momento adecuado cuando empiecen las hostilidades.


----------



## rafaxl (6 Jul 2011)

Bonita jugada de los cerdos americanos, nos echan mierda encima, nos hacen petar y al cierre patapum parriba y ellos solos en subida. 

Saludos montañeses.


----------



## Claca (6 Jul 2011)

Entrad en www.cotizalia.com, en portada sólo hay noticias negativas. Yo es que me parto.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jul 2011)

He entrado solo para darle un thanks a pollastre (bueno y para leeros en general, claro). Como me he reído...


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Jul 2011)

Claca & cia corregirme si me equivoco pero al Santander no lo acaban de clavar en el soporte 7.85€ si baja peligro


----------



## Claca (6 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para los miedicas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...















Ajustada al gráfico horario se ve que el pull podría no estar completado, pero en estos casos pienso que hemos de ser generosos. Normalmente dejamos un margen absurdo a operaciones intradía que nos ofrecen ratios penosos y es precisamente en aquellas operaciones donde está la pasta en las que nos ponemos más tacaños, atacados por el gen gacelil. Al tema, mucho miedo, muchos rumores negativos, pero el precio va parando donde tiene que hacerlo, todo según lo previsto como dice Fran200 (además con noticias de fondo negativas como comenté que sería muy oportuno leer).

Lo mejor es que por debajo de los mínimos de la sesión de hoy todavía hay trincheras bien dispuestas para desactivar las ofensivas bajistas, y sólo viendo el precio por debajo de los 10.030 me plantearía que el gap de escape está comprometido y, por lo tanto, que el escenario planteado podría estar equivocado. A corto hay que vigilar el posible doble suelo que nos ha dejado el IBEX, con la oportunidad de compra correspondiente.

Mucha gente se empeña en buscar los mínimos para pillar el máximo recorrido, pero lo cierto es que donde se hace dinero es en este tipo de retrocesos (pulls) que nos permiten ajustar stops de un modo tranquilo con los objetivos muy claros.


----------



## Claca (6 Jul 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Claca & cia corregirme si me equivoco pero al Santander no lo acaban de clavar en el soporte 7.85€ si baja peligro



Ha parado a nivel intra donde tocaba, todo en orden ;-)


----------



## pollastre (6 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Qué caxondo.



Coño, para una vez que preguntaba algo en serio ::


----------



## Fran200 (6 Jul 2011)

Niveles a tener en cuenta para mañana: 

10106-10214.

Si existe ruptura por abajo hay mucho recorrido, incluso pérdida de los 10.000 (En diario).

Parece ser que si se produce un tirón alcista, en un primer momento no tendría mucho más recorrido de los 42x, hablando a corto plazo (hasta cinco sesiones)
De todas formas si mañana alguien se decide a entrar cuidando la retaguardia. Con solo cuatro sesiones de este trimestre no se puede afinar mucho.


----------



## rosonero (6 Jul 2011)

Aquí uno que entró largo aprovechando el bajón matinal y seguidamente se fue a pasar el día a la playa, a la antigua usanza, nevera, sombrilla, libro ... y sin cobertura telefónica.

Ahora entro en el foro y todo son noticias guanísticas, rebaja de rating a Portugal, calificación de Bankia de pena, Obma en su twitter llorando que se van al guano ... y por último Claca y Fran preveyendo más bajadas, controladas, pero bajadas, ggggggrrrrrr !!!!

Madre mía !!! Que difícil se hace hasta yendo ligero de carga, no quiero imaginarme por lo que pasó Bendita con sus 4 gordos.

Na nit !!


----------



## Fran200 (6 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Aquí uno que entró largo aprovechando el bajón matinal y seguidamente se fue a pasar el día a la playa, a la antigua usanza, nevera, sombrilla, libro ... y sin cobertura telefónica.
> 
> Ahora entro en el foro y todo son noticias guanísticas, rebaja de rating a Portugal, calificación de Bankia de pena, Obma en su twitter llorando que se van al guano ... y por último Claca y Fran preveyendo más bajadas, controladas, pero bajadas, ggggggrrrrrr !!!!
> 
> ...



No ha sido mala opción la entrada, ha sido buena, en el entorno que se ha estado hablando en los últimos cuatro días. Era sin duda el momento de entrar, ya que había recorrido y más concretamente hasta los 28x. Mañana la volatilidad debe ser alta y hay muchas probabilidades de salir victorioso (yo también lo espero). De momento ya estamos (supongo) en positivo desde la entrada en el nivel de giro...una vez recogida la cosecha a buscar nuevos niveles de entrada, esto es un trabajo que nunca empieza ni termina,continúa día a día, incluso minuto a minuto.


SUERTE

Suerte.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Aquí uno que entró largo aprovechando el bajón matinal y seguidamente se fue a pasar el día a la playa, a la antigua usanza, nevera, sombrilla, libro ... y sin cobertura telefónica.
> 
> Ahora entro en el foro y todo son noticias guanísticas, rebaja de rating a Portugal, calificación de Bankia de pena, Obma en su twitter llorando que se van al guano ... y por último Claca y Fran preveyendo más bajadas, controladas, pero bajadas, ggggggrrrrrr !!!!
> 
> ...




Bueno, y... ¿salió bien?

Yo hoy he tenido una potra de espanto. Había entrado largo en el 7442 (si mal no recuerdo) porque el sistema cantaba un swing largo bastante claro. En principio, una entrada limpia. Todo paz, felicidad, y osos gummie botando entre arcoiris.

La cosa estaba que "ni pa tí ni pa mí", y de repente me llama mi hermana, que tenía una revisión rutinaria de su embarazo (le quedan 12 días para cumplir) y me dice que le han detectado al niño una micro-parada cardíaca, y que la han lanzado a la carrera en un ambulancia, y que para el hospital cagando leches. Que si la cosa no está clara, pues cesárea al canto.

Yo me cago en los muertos de los muertos, alarma antiaérea total, y yo con una operación abierta en el Daxie. Consulto a la AI, que obedientemente me da el SL y SP para la posición, según su frío e informático criterio. La AI larga SP en 7480. Examino la gráfica, y no lo veo claro. Demasiado cerca del techo intradía inmediatamente anterior. _Demasiado obvio_.

A los cinco minutos, segunda llamada: llama mi madre, absolutamente angustiada. Que por supuesto estaba presente cuando metieron a mi hermana en la ambulancia. Para qué más. La cosa se pone calentita. Ya estoy tardando en salir hacia el hospital.

No es precisamente momento de ponerse a las bravas, a desafiar a más de 20.000 líneas de código y 18 meses de trabajo, pero es que no veo ese 7480. De verdad que no lo veo. 

Decido bajarlo 8 puntos, y finalmente largo el SP en 7472. El hombre desafía a la máquina. Redoblan los tambores, truenan las fanfarrias. Me siento incómodo: operar bajo presión no es plato de gusto para nadie.

Todo "set & go", y cagando leches para el hospital. Dos horas en observación con las correas puestas. Bajo y me tomo dos vinos.

Por supuesto, al final el niño está de puta madre, aquí no ha pasado nada, y esto es algo "tan normal". Le digo a mi madre que si estas cosas fueran tan críticas, actualmente la raza humana se habría extinguido.

Vuelvo a casa a las 16:00. ¿Y qué crees que había pasado?
Me encuentro el SP saltado, +30 puntos (operación de +75 en churribex) Créase o no, la sesión había hecho el siguiente techo en 7475... el SP había saltado por tan sólo 3 puntos miserables... si llego a confiar ciegamente en la AI, lo pongo en 7480 y me como los mocos, porque no lo hubiera tocado.

Moraleja (femenina) : por muy bueno y tecnológico que sea el vibrador que te has comprado, en ocasiones, nada como lo humano y tradicional ::


----------



## Nico (7 Jul 2011)

Eres un poeta Pollastre. Si fallas en el trading siempre te queda la pluma !


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Eres un poeta Pollastre. Si fallas en el trading siempre te queda la pluma !




Te ha gustado lo de los _osos gummie_, eh, maestro ... ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Aquí uno que entró largo aprovechando el bajón matinal y seguidamente se fue a pasar el día a la playa, a la antigua usanza, nevera, sombrilla, libro ... y sin cobertura telefónica.
> 
> Ahora entro en el foro y todo son noticias guanísticas, rebaja de rating a Portugal, calificación de Bankia de pena, Obma en su twitter llorando que se van al guano ... y por último Claca y Fran preveyendo más bajadas, controladas, pero bajadas, ggggggrrrrrr !!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Coño, para una vez que preguntaba algo en serio ::



Pues pensaba que estaba claro el gráfico, son los movimientos de contratos gordos que hubo durante la subida, cada arreón de 100 puntos coincidió con momentos de fuerte volumen.

Planteo que el primero de ellos se deshizo a las pocas horas durante la votación griega.

Respecto a los otros dos, doy dos opciones:

1- La entrada del día 1 no la han distribuido (al menos del todo) y les saltó el stop hoy, no podemos saber cuánto stop llevaban porque ya habían distribuido parte de la posición durante los días 4 y 5 (no parece normal entrar así a lo bestia con stop de 200 puntos, eso, aparte de mí, no lo hace ni el BCE). Es una incógnita si la entrada del día 30 está viva y pendiente de saltar el stop. Posible peligro de saltada de stop.

2- El último arreón (10400-10500) les dio tiempo a distribuirlo el día 4 y el día 5 y por lo tanto lo que hemos visto en la sesión de hoy fue saltar el stop de la entrada fuerte del día 30. No habría peligro de irnos mucho más abajo.


----------



## Abner (7 Jul 2011)

pollastre:4650693 dijo:


> Nico dijo:
> 
> 
> > Eres un poeta Pollastre. Si fallas en el trading siempre te queda la pluma !
> ...




Diooos, los osos gummie y su jugo de gummibayas. Estamos viejunos!


----------



## aksarben (7 Jul 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Diooos, los osos gummie y su jugo de gummibayas. Estamos viejunos!



Hoyga, hoyga, estamos en la flor de la vida ::


----------



## Nico (7 Jul 2011)

La parte de los osos saltando en el arcoiris es la que me emocionó.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

Nico dijo:


> La parte de los osos saltando en el arcoiris es la que me emocionó.



"Calentita" tuvimos la mañana, hoyga... chow de cat chow.

En fin, a ver qué evento imprevisto ocurre hoy.


----------



## Stuyvesant (7 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, y... ¿salió bien?
> 
> Yo hoy he tenido una potra de espanto. Había entrado largo en el 7442 (si mal no recuerdo) porque el sistema cantaba un swing largo bastante claro. En principio, una entrada limpia. Todo paz, felicidad, y osos gummie botando entre arcoiris.
> 
> ...




Así que ya te podemos llamar "Uncle Pollastre" ) enhorabuena.


----------



## Stuyvesant (7 Jul 2011)

por cierto algún día me contaras que tipo de AI usas. Yo conozco a algunos investigadores y a lo mejor te interesa sus asuntillos. Solo que ellos se dedican a decidir con AI a quien hay que desenchufar de la UCI y a quien No, ejem, pelín, tétrico.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Así que ya te podemos llamar "Uncle Pollastre" ) enhorabuena.



No no, todavía no.... eso será la semana que viene o la otra ::


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> por cierto algún día me contaras que tipo de AI usas. Yo conozco a algunos investigadores y a lo mejor te interesa sus asuntillos. Solo que ellos se dedican a decidir con AI a quien hay que desenchufar de la UCI y a quien No, ejem, pelín, tétrico.



Suena a Sistema Experto Decisional programado por la familia Addams :XX::XX:


----------



## Stuyvesant (7 Jul 2011)

ah, bueno, ¡entonces la medicina ha salvado al mundo otra vez! )


----------



## Stuyvesant (7 Jul 2011)

Lo tuyo y tu rollo con el trading si que parece la familia adams... joder, la hermana de parto y él calculando el rebote del indice...


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Lo tuyo y tu rollo con el trading si que parece la familia adams... joder, la hermana de parto y él calculando el rebote del indice...



La culpa es de ella; ¿quién le mandaba ponerse a dar contracciones cuando Europa estaba abierta? Podía haber esperado al post-market, un poco de contención, hombre.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo hoy he tenido una potra de espanto.





.
TAL y como lo cuentas no parece una potra de espanto. Tienes una herramienta muy sofisticada y fiable, y que te ha costado mucho desarrollar pero, en una situación de stress, decides seguir tu intuición y contradecir a la máquina.

Lo que yo veo ahí es un olfato de trader de espanto, y mucha experiencia y, desde luego, muy poquita potra.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> TAL y como lo cuentas no parece una potra de espanto. Tienes una herramienta muy sofisticada y fiable, y que te ha costado mucho desarrollar pero, en una situación de stress, decides seguir tu intuición y contradecir a la máquina.
> 
> Lo que yo veo ahí es un olfato de trader de espanto, y mucha experiencia y, desde luego, muy poquita potra.




Pues hombre, te agradezco la valoración, pero si soy honesto debo decir que me acojoné bastante cuando volví y ví que había saltado la operación sólo por 3 puntos. Faltaría a la verdad si dijera eso de "tranquilos chicos, lo tenía todo controlado".


----------



## Stuyvesant (7 Jul 2011)

<br>

<iframe width="720" height="440" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/jvvI3E47MnA?rel=0&showinfo=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​

<br>


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Jul 2011)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Lo tuyo y tu rollo con el trading si que parece la familia adams... joder, la hermana de parto y él calculando el rebote del indice...



No había motivo para inquietarse, su AI no le daba señal de parto para esta semana, la prioridad era el Eurostox.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

Hablemos un poco de trading y tal... situación y proyecciones para hoy:




El primer soporte ha funcionado (7461 ) y ha mandado al precio 30 puntos hacia arriba, que es donde estamos ahora mismo. Hay tres niveles más por abajo, y bastante alejados, lo que me hace pensar que aún podemos tener algo de guano en la segunda parte de la sesión.

Por arriba estamos "cumplidos", pues hemos abierto justo en el 7513 (acierto de pleno aquí), y el 7485 ha servido de "confinamiento" durante un rato para un lateral pipeador de los que gustaba el Capitán Zuloman.

Hay convergencia a dos en 7545, pero con el mapa de volumen que tengo ahora mismo delante, los veo un poco lejos para tocarlos hoy si la distribución de volumen no cambia.

Eso nos dejaría con máximo intradía en 7513, y un mínimo aún por elegirse de entre los niveles inferiores. A mí ese 7417 me gusta bastante.


----------



## rosonero (7 Jul 2011)

Gracias por los comentarios a mis cuitas. 
Después del hachazo mañanero el Ibex se ha _restructurado_ (que bien me ha quedado) al alza pero parece atragantársele los 10200c, así que voy a darle una oportunidad más, y sino, a recoger ahora que estoy en verde y dejarlo en un intra más.


----------



## descontento (7 Jul 2011)

Señor Pollastre y compañia suerte, pero a mí todavia me tiemblan las piernas con lo de la semana pasada y con los datos macro de hoy, no es posible que metan patadón pa arriba o pa abajo :


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Señor Pollastre y compañia suerte, pero a mí todavia me tiemblan las piernas con lo de la semana pasada y con los datos macro de hoy, no es posible que metan patadón pa arriba o pa abajo :



Cada cual tiene sus "manías", pero al respecto de los datos macro, yo suelo estar siempre fuera cuando se producen (al menos 10 minutos antes). 

Entonces, cuando salta la liebre, lo uso para saber a qué proyección "se quieren" ir, y en base a eso, entro a mercado después. Estar dentro de mercado justo cuando se van a dar a conocer datos macro es peligroso, por imprevisible.


----------



## descontento (7 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cada cual tiene sus "manías", pero al respecto de los datos macro, yo suelo estar siempre fuera cuando se producen (al menos 10 minutos antes).
> 
> Entonces, cuando salta la liebre, lo uso para saber a qué proyección "se quieren" ir, y en base a eso, entro a mercado después. Estar dentro de mercado justo cuando se van a dar a conocer datos macro es peligroso, por imprevisible.



Creo que es una sabia decisión, yo he estado haciendo lo contrario y me habia ido muy bien puesto que iba acertando siempre y eso de ver como en pocos segundos tu saldo se incrementa es una autentica gozada pero la semana pasada fue traumatica y ahora le he cogido miedo :8:, a parte que no tengo ni idea de como van a reaccionar las bolsa. Gracias por el comentario y lo dicho suerte a los bajen al ruedo.


----------



## univac (7 Jul 2011)

Os sigo atentamente, con el pañal puesto, para saber hacia donde tirara esto.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

Bue, esto está más frito que los coches que le gustan a MM. Me voy a tomar un vinito. Si entro - que está todavía por ver - será a partir de las 14:30 .


----------



## rosonero (7 Jul 2011)

Pues SL y ahí se queda mi largo (desde 10120 f), mientras, 300 km en coche hasta casa de los suegros a pasar el finde, cambiando playa de la costa brava por piscina municipal :ouch:, todo sea por la _famiglia_ 

Trichi a las 13:45 h, no?


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

Buen pepinazo. Parece que el entorno del 7513 ha encajado el golpe de momento... y ya van dos.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Jul 2011)

Camino de los 13000 dowjonianos??? pase lo que pase ya se sabe. Dato ADP 157.000 vs. 68.000 esperados.

Por cierto otra vez el petroleo en niveles peligrosos (116 dolares).







El foro se esta haciendo tedioso o es problema mio?? me carga lentisimo.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Jul 2011)

Paro semanal [Imprimir] Serenity markets



418.000 cuando se esperaba 420.000

Tendremos orgia??

Resulta que se acaba la QE y "los datos" son mejores. Pongo comillas porque son mejores los de paro pero los indicadores industriales y de servicios van pabajo. 

Viene otro arreon.

Yo me vuelvo al chabolo que hace fresco aqui. Hasta otro dia.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues SL y ahí se queda mi largo (desde 10120 f), mientras, 300 km en coche hasta casa de los suegros a pasar el finde, cambiando playa de la costa brava por piscina municipal :ouch:, todo sea por la _famiglia_
> 
> Trichi a las 13:45 h, no?




Rosonero, aparca el coche en el arcén, saca el portátil y cierra tu posición con las plusvies que hayas pillado... creo que no hay más pólvora ya para subidas.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

Situación general, actualizada:




Por segunda vez hoy, la penúltima resistencia proyectada ha vuelto a contener el golpe (entorno del 7513); una posible operación sería esperar pull de vuelta a la zona de 7520, analizar el papel intercambiado en ese punto y, si no puede superar de nuevo, largar cortos con SP 7465, SL 7535 para amortiguar posible barrida.

Si la operación es buena pero no llega al SP, coger lo que tengamos antes de las 17:00 y salir cagando leches.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jul 2011)

que ha pasado???????? +1.34% el ibex??????
supongo que esta es la volatilidad de la que hablaba FRAN


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que ha pasado???????? +1.34% el ibex??????
> supongo que esta es la volatilidad de la que hablaba FRAN



supongo que esto: 
Watch The Jean Claude Trichet Teleconference Live | zero hedge

ECB's Trichet says underlying pace of monetary expansion is gradually recovering
ECB's Trichet says interest rates remain low and overall monetary policy stance remains accommodative
ECB's Trichet says rate move will help anchor inflation
ECB's Trichet says further adjustment on monetary policy stance is warranted
ECB's Trichet says non-standard measures are only temporary
ECB's Trichet says to monitor "very closely" all developments
ECB's Trichet says omits "monitor very closely" comment on prices in opening section of statement, comment he used after April rate hike
ECB's Trichet says to adjust liquidity provisions if and when appropriate
ECB's Trichet says recent surveys and data point to continued economic growth in Q2 but slower pace
ECB's Trichet says risks to economic outlook remain "broadly balanced"
ECB's Trichet says inflation rates are likely to stay clearly above 2% over coming months


Estaba mirando la pantalla de cotizacion, ha sido espectacular 


Edit: Trichet esta sembrado hoy ECB Suspends Rating Requirement For Portuguese Collateral | zero hedge :8: :rolleye: :: :XX:


----------



## univac (7 Jul 2011)

no teniais planificado un subidon mantenido despues de la bajada?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Jul 2011)

univac dijo:


> no teniais planificado un subidon mantenido despues de la bajada?



Pregunte a los del curso superior. Mas tarde, cuando hayan digerido las gacelas de esta mañana, se pasaran por aqui, aunque diria que hay alguno controlando la pradera, camuflado.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Situación general, actualizada:
> 
> una posible operación sería esperar pull de vuelta a la zona de 7520, analizar el papel intercambiado en ese punto y, si no puede superar de nuevo, largar cortos con SP 7465, SL 7535 para amortiguar posible barrida.
> 
> Si la operación es buena pero no llega al SP, coger lo que tengamos antes de las 17:00 y salir cagando leches.




Finalmente la operación salió, pero "desplazada" 10 puntos hacia arriba... fueron a por el último nivel, el 7545, así que entrada en 7533, SL 7555. Fuera en 7517 porque empezaban a sonar alarmas en la AI. 

Finalmente, +16 (equivalente a +40 en churribex). El "espíritu" de la operación era bueno, pero el movimiento dió menos puntos de los que esperaba.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jul 2011)

si un valor sube con un volumen muy alto, que significa? que muchos quieren comprar o que muchos quieren vender?


----------



## descontento (7 Jul 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> supongo que esto:
> Watch The Jean Claude Trichet Teleconference Live | zero hedge
> 
> Edit: Trichet esta sembrado hoy ECB Suspends Rating Requirement For Portuguese Collateral | zero hedge :8: :rolleye: :: :XX:



Que gracioso, los yankis estan tambien un poco hasta las narices, un comentario de entre los muchos que hay:

" stop it with the market fundamentals"
Exactly..how do you invest when the rules change..and they ...TPTB...just do things that when we find out two years later...makes us puke...


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> si un valor sube con un volumen muy alto, que significa? que muchos quieren comprar o que muchos quieren vender?



Ambas cosas ::

Una operación siempre tiene una contrapartida (para que tu puedas comprar, otro debe querer venderte), así que, en realidad, toda venta es también una compra, y toda compra es una venta.

Por eso, la distinción entre uVol y dVol (up volume / down volume) se centra en saber quién inició la transacción; en otras palabras, qué parte ejecutó la transacción MKT (mercado, parte activa) y qué parte estaba esperando con una orden LMT (límite, parte pasiva).

Y así y con todo, decirte que es perfectamente posible que un índice suba su precio mientras su dVol se incrementa, y viceversa. Detectar todos los posibles casos requiere algoritmos... y de los rápidos, si quieres analizar el mercado en true tick.


----------



## descontento (7 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> si un valor sube con un volumen muy alto, que significa? que muchos quieren comprar o que muchos quieren vender?



EL VOLUMEN 

PD: Veo que ya te han constestado y mejor que lo que habia encontrado.

Creo que ya le han pegado otro empujoncito al Euro, este Verano es posible que veamos maximos en las bolsa.: Estarán utilizando los fondos que la FED a puesto a disposicion de las entidades Europeas.


----------



## Fran200 (7 Jul 2011)

"Cualquier excusa es buena, si la picha es larga"

Esto es un dicho de mi tierra aplicable al día de hoy. Noticias, datos, preocupaciones... pero había que pegar un hachazo como el de antes de las 15:00, tras haber asustado a los peques con tres días de bajadas. Una hoja de ruta que cumplir, y una nueva prueba de ello.

Enhorabuena a Claca y a los que no les hayan sorprendido con este movimiento (veremos si no les queda otra sorpresa). Por cierto, jornada muy productiva.

Ahora unos días de descanso, hay que mantener las costumbres.


----------



## Nico (7 Jul 2011)

Y los ositos gommies de Pollastre, entristecidos, se bajaron del arcoiris... :rolleye:


----------



## descontento (7 Jul 2011)

:8: Petroleo, menudo palote, y solo son las 17 como acabara esto.: Me muero de ganas de ponerme corto, pero estos leoncinos son capaces de pegarle otro achuchon para arriba y que se lo cobren de mis stop loss.:no:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Que gracioso, los yankis estan tambien un poco hasta las narices, un comentario de entre los muchos que hay:
> 
> " stop it with the market fundamentals"
> Exactly..how do you invest when the rules change..and they ...TPTB...just do things that when we find out two years later...makes us puke...




ahora mismo, manejar segun que cantidad, debe ser un quebradero de cabeza que no veas.

a veces se es mas feliz con lo justo y necesario, que sufriendo intentando conservar una fortuna. eso ya va a gustos.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Y los ositos gommies de Pollastre, entristecidos, se bajaron del arcoiris... :rolleye:




No compraremos un Aston Martin con las plusvies de hoy, no.... eh, pero al menos quedamos en verde :


edit: hoy, la prudencia pudo más que la avaricia: salimos en 7513, cuando - a toro pasado, claro - se ve que la operación era más buena de lo que yo mismo aprecié, pues ha llegado a tocar 7495. Diez puntos más sí que podíamos haberle sacado, y se hubiera quedado en +26 (+65 churriberescos) que para un swing es una operación ya bastante respetable.


----------



## Fran200 (7 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Niveles a tener en cuenta para mañana:
> 
> *10106-10214.*
> 
> ...



Vuelta al redil cerca del cierre.


----------



## descontento (7 Jul 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ahora mismo, manejar segun que cantidad, debe ser un quebradero de cabeza que no veas.
> 
> a veces se es mas feliz con lo justo y necesario, que sufriendo intentando conservar una fortuna. eso ya va a gustos.



Eso esta claro, de todas formas es mi primer verano pero por ahora doy por bueno el dicho de "Sell in may and go away".Creo que en verano los Leoncinos lo son más (en invierno huvo dias movidos pero creo que se respetaban más las formas), no se que diran los veteranos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jul 2011)

ha subido 100 puntos el ibex en el ultimo momento??????? o tengo mal el ordenador????

no entiendo.... ahora me aparece en rojo el ibex... esto de infomercados es una mielda:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Jul 2011)

Bueno, ya hay colchón para quedarse abierto overnight (me encanta).

Jugar con dinero del casino proporciona una seguridad tan mística como los 7000 puntos del Ibex.


----------



## rosonero (7 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Rosonero, aparca el coche en el arcén, saca el portátil y cierra tu posición con las plusvies que hayas pillado... creo que no hay más pólvora ya para subidas.



Me cago en mi puta vida  Lo seguía como podía en el móvil (HTC Desire para más señas) vi que se iba arriba y me despreocupé ya que era una operación que quería mantener unos días. 285 km y 2 horas y 45 minutos después de salir de casa, llego, saludo, descargo. .. miro el móvil y : la puta subida se ha diluido como un azucarillo en un café 

Total, ahí se queda, cuando salte el SL a otra cosa mariposa.
Lástima no haber colocado un SP pero no era la idea :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No compraremos un Aston Martin con las plusvies de hoy, no.... eh, pero al menos quedamos en verde :
> 
> 
> edit: hoy, la prudencia pudo más que la avaricia: salimos en 7513, cuando - a toro pasado, claro - se ve que la operación era más buena de lo que yo mismo aprecié, pues ha llegado a tocar 7495. Diez puntos más sí que podíamos haberle sacado, y se hubiera quedado en +26 *(+65 churriberescos) que para un swing es una operación ya bastante respetable.*



Da la casualidad de que yo planteo las operaciones en "iphones" de beneficio/pérdida.

(Sí, va en serio).


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Me cago en mi puta vida  Lo seguía como podía en el móvil (HTC Desire para más señas) vi que se iba arriba y me despreocupé ya que era una operación que quería mantener unos días. 285 km y 2 horas y 45 minutos después de salir de casa, llego, saludo, descargo. .. miro el móvil y : la puta subida se ha diluido como un azucarillo en un café
> 
> Total, ahí se queda, cuando salte el SL a otra cosa mariposa.
> Lástima no haber colocado un SP pero no era la idea :




No sé por qué, sospechaba que no habías puesto SP. De ahí mi mensaje a la desesperada ::


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Da la casualidad de que yo planteo las operaciones en "iphones" de beneficio/pérdida.
> 
> (Sí, va en serio).




Vaya, pues siguiendo tu nomenclatura, yo hoy me he quedado "sólo" con un Samsung Galaxy 


(a ver, que estoy de coña: estoy más que contento con la jornada de hoy, no soy un inconformista insaciable...)


----------



## Fran200 (7 Jul 2011)

Al cierre: los mismos descensos y la misma cara de tontos - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

La de disgustos que se ahorrarían si leyeran el foro:::: Como son estos analistas...


----------



## rosonero (7 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Al-cierre-Los-mismos-descensos-y-la-misma-cara-de-tontos--[/B]0720110707180352.html]Al cierre: los mismos descensos y la misma cara de tontos - Noticias ibex informacion ibex
> 
> La de disgustos que se ahorrarían si leyeran el foro:::: Como son estos analistas...



Parece que me lo hayan dedicado ::

Pd. Menos mal que nos queda el SP, ahí sigue, caminito del máximo anual :8:


----------



## rafaxl (7 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Parece que me lo hayan dedicado ::
> 
> Pd. Menos mal que nos queda el SP, ahí sigue, caminito del máximo anual :8:



Parece que el brent tambien los quiere, 118 dolares. Sube 4,5 dolares hoy. Camino de nuevos maximos en los surtidores en esta epoca del año (para variar claro).

Una pregunta, ¿Veremos nuevos maximos anuales en usa?

Edito tarde: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...as-revolucionaria-en-la-historia-de-eeuu.html Despues del cierre EEUU sigue subiendo, estos cerdos van a pulverizar todo. (El fin de la QE traera bajadas de 20-25% decian por ahi en articulos...), habra que verlo.


----------



## pyn (8 Jul 2011)

Buenos días, llevo días fuera de mercado porque no me fio un pelo...y menos mal, no me gusta nada como pinta el escenario. USA desbocado camino de tu techo anual, Europa moviéndose sin sentido y España sigue sin tendencia, lo mejor para mi, estar fuera.


----------



## rosonero (8 Jul 2011)

Gap alcista, cierre del gap y a marear la perdiz metiendo miedo coloreando de rojo por momentos. Pues que sepan que no pienso cerrar mi posición como no vengan a buscar mi SL bastante más abajo  

Pd. Malditos Bastardos



Edito. Buenos días y tal


----------



## rosonero (8 Jul 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días, llevo días fuera de mercado porque no me fio un pelo...y menos mal, no me gusta nada como pinta el escenario. USA desbocado camino de tu techo anual, Europa moviéndose sin sentido y España sigue sin tendencia, lo mejor para mi, estar fuera.



Aaaaayyyyyyy!!!! Si Zuloman te escuchara !!! :cook::cook::cook: ji ji ji

Creo que el escenario al que te refieres ha venido para quedarse mucho tiempo, mejor ir entrenando, no?


----------



## pyn (8 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Aaaaayyyyyyy!!!! Si Zuloman te escuchara !!! :cook::cook::cook: ji ji ji
> 
> Creo que el escenario al que te refieres ha venido para quedarse mucho tiempo, mejor ir entrenando, no?




jajaja no mentes ala bicha que aparece a p"iponear un rato" :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2011)

Buenos días gacelillas... 

Que tal van las vacaciones? y las plusvis? y los papis-mamis? nosotros intentamos adaptarnos al pequeñajo con sus ritmos, dormimos poco y a horas "raras", pero con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja... o

En fin, saludos para tod@s!


----------



## descontento (8 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Aaaaayyyyyyy!!!! Si Zuloman te escuchara !!! :cook::cook::cook: ji ji ji
> 
> Creo que el escenario al que te refieres ha venido para quedarse mucho tiempo, mejor ir entrenando, no?



A mi me cuesta entrar si no estoy convencido, y ahora desde mi punto de vista, pienso que la orgia pepona no tiene fundamentales que la sostengan (quizas si tuviese toda la información lo veria claro, pero no es el caso), y a corto plazo he visto movimiento demasiado bruscos para arriesgarse, mientras sigo trabajando en mi sistemilla, a ver si algun dia lo rentabilizo, que con todas las horas que le meto, como no me de un pipo, voy a haber hecho el negocio del siglo.::


----------



## rosonero (8 Jul 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días gacelillas...
> 
> Que tal van las vacaciones? y las plusvis? y los papis-mamis? nosotros intentamos adaptarnos al pequeñajo con sus ritmos, dormimos poco y a horas "raras", pero con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja... o
> 
> En fin, saludos para tod@s!



Saludos, LCASC, no te preocupes eso son solo unos meses, el mio también era bastante "jodío"  para dormir e incluso comer pero se van poniendo en su sitio con tiempo y paciencia, claro. Por cierto que ando por tu tierra en casa de los suegros y que calor por favor !!!!


----------



## rosonero (8 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> A mi me cuesta entrar si no estoy convencido, y ahora desde mi punto de vista, pienso que *la orgia pepona no tiene fundamentales que la sostengan* (quizas si tuviese toda la información lo veria claro, pero no es el caso), y a corto plazo he visto movimiento demasiado bruscos para arriesgarse, mientras sigo trabajando en mi sistemilla, a ver si algun dia lo rentabilizo, que con todas las horas que le meto, como no me de un pipo, voy a haber hecho el negocio del siglo.::



Cuando te lea Claca te vas a enterar.

Desde cuando Pepón necesita razones?


----------



## rosonero (8 Jul 2011)

Que cabrones!!! al final bajaron hasta mi SL y mucho más :ouch:::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Jul 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días gacelillas...
> 
> Que tal van las vacaciones? y las plusvis? y los papis-mamis? nosotros intentamos adaptarnos al pequeñajo con sus ritmos, dormimos poco y a horas "raras", pero con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja... o
> 
> En fin, saludos para tod@s!



Creo que todavía no has dicho como se llama el baby.

A ver si el futuro se apunta a ir a por los 10.000, se puede rascar todavía iphone y medio.

De momento han soltado más o menos la mitad del saldo que habían metido ayer.


----------



## pollastre (8 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> desde mi punto de vista, pienso que la orgia pepona no tiene fundamentales que la sostengan


----------



## descontento (8 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Cuando te lea Claca te vas a enterar.
> 
> Desde cuando Pepón necesita razones?



:o
De todas formas Claca habla de soportes y resistencias, desde el punto de vista simpre pepon, solo abria soportes.:


----------



## pollastre (8 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Que cabrones!!! al final bajaron hasta mi SL y mucho más :ouch:::




Por desgracia, tu aventura del coche y los 300 Km. ha terminado en tragedia griega...


----------



## descontento (8 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


>



Señor pollastre creo que usted, no puede tratarme asi, pregunta: "_¿si no tuviese su sistemilla, cómo decidiria hacia donde va ir la cosa?_".


----------



## descontento (8 Jul 2011)

Parece que el oso Yogi ha venido a llevarse alguna que otra canasta, cuidadin a los largos.






Pd: Ya se que no por aqui no gustan mucho los fundamentales pero:
Los bancos protestan por el endurecimiento repentino de los test de estrs y la diferencia de criterios - Cotizalia.com

Nos bajaran durante unos dias la bolsa por que necesitan la pasta en otro sitio.

Moraleja a mi modo de ver, no se puede ganar siempre y en todo. La diversificación evita riesgos, pero eso implica menos rentabilidad. Lo dicho no se puede ganar en todo y estos macro bancos actuales quieren ganar en todo: banca comercial, de inversion, aseguradoras, en el ladrillo,... y resto de negocios que formas sus tingladillos.


----------



## pollastre (8 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Señor pollastre creo que usted, no puede tratarme asi, pregunta: "_¿si no tuviese su sistemilla, cómo decidiria hacia donde va ir la cosa?_".



No se enfade, hombre... es sólo un GIF animado para rogarle que no base sus decisiones en los fundamentales ::

Los fundamentales son un mal invento. El diablo. Caca. Los odio profundamente. Supongo que se me nota...


----------



## descontento (8 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No se enfade, hombre... es sólo un GIF animado para rogarle que no base sus decisiones en los fundamentales ::
> 
> Los fundamentales son un mal invento. El diablo. Caca. Los odio profundamente. Supongo que se me nota...



Yo no voy a ser, el que trate de convencerle de lo contrario, la asimetria de informacion es tan grande, que comprendo perfectamente su posición.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2011)

Ya me han llamado de dos bancos para colocarme Bankias... COn el coñazo que están dando, ya puede salir bien. Además, a las empresas directamente les obligan a comprar para renovar confirmings, pólizas y demás.


----------



## descontento (8 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya me han llamado de dos bancos para colocarme Bankias... COn el coñazo que están dando, ya puede salir bien. Además, a las empresas directamente les obligan a comprar para renovar confirmings, pólizas y demás.



Tienes que ser un buen partido, jejejeje  de mi los bancos ya se han olvidado, no deben cubrir espectativas conmigo :´(

PD: Lo que comentas de la obligacion de compar, es muy fuerte, pero me lo creo perfectamente.:ouch:


----------



## rosonero (8 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya me han llamado de dos bancos para colocarme Bankias... COn el coñazo que están dando, ya puede salir bien. Además, *a las empresas directamente les obligan a comprar para renovar confirmings, pólizas y demás*.



Lo leí en un hilo, eso solo tiene un nombre, extorsión.  Menudos HDLGP, eso sí los grandes inversores los tienen clichaos, si aguantan un par de días la cotización ya será mucho, pobres abuelos a quien se lo andan colocando como si fuera un depósito con la excusa de los dividendos inocho:


----------



## univac (8 Jul 2011)

vaya mierda semana, si lo se me salgo el lunes. Me toca esperar que remonte


----------



## pollastre (8 Jul 2011)

Con los objetivos del día cumplidos, cierro la tienda de ultramarinos hasta el Lunes. Dejo los aparejos por si a alguien le puede servir:




Apoyo limpio en el 7491, sin sustos, y para arriba. En la gráfica no se ve porque están absolutamente superpuestas una con la otra, pero en 7491 hay en realidad dos proyecciones de soporte en convergencia casi perfecta, lo cual le daba fuerza a ese nivel, como al final así ha sido.

Queda por cumplir la zona superior, que hoy aún no ha tocado bola; en el 7575 convergen dos proyecciones, y podrían intentar arrear hacia allí. 50 puntos del DAX no es poco recorrido, pero les he visto hacer cosas mucho peores.

Ya tengo de nuevo proyecciones del churribex, pero aún no puedo representarlas gráficamente como con otros índices. El Lunes intentaré postear los niveles aunque sea numéricamente, al más puro estilo Capitán Zuloman.

Suerte para los que sigan abiertos,


----------



## scalibu (8 Jul 2011)

13:53:43 h.
Intradía	[Imprimir]	


Entramos en las cercanías del dato de empleo, por favor sea muy prudentes hasta la hora de publicación. Recuerdo los brutales barridos de stops previos al dato del mes pasado. En el futuro del dax y del bund fueron brutales, se llevaron a todo el mundo por delante.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jul 2011)

Buenos mediodias, ya estoy en la cuidad de nuevo (maldita rutina) pero con buenas noticias, ya soy Hinjiniero, un nuevo parado.

Ojo al Brent que ya esta acariciando los 120 dolares de nuevo.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jul 2011)

La virgen maria, 100 puntos de caida en 2 segundos!


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jul 2011)

+18000 empleos, tremendamente peor de lo esperado (100k).


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Jul 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> La virgen maria, 100 puntos de caida en 2 segundos!



Para eso sirven los SP


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Jul 2011)

Vaya bajada momentánea, a ver como finaliza el día.


----------



## Kujire (8 Jul 2011)

JAJAJAJAJAAJAJJAAJAJJAJAJAJAJ

SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
         


... no lo puedo remediar  +20 puntos de caida en el Emini, hoy ya no voy a currar jajajajajajja


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Jul 2011)

pues deben saber q yo no tengo mucho dinero pq nadie me ofrece bankias 

q volatilidad llevamos ultimamente.......asi no hay quien especule 

los indices usa-dax es para hacerselo mirar, son como cohetes, a ver cuando se acaba el combustible....

gracias sr pollastre por comentar a diario, eso aumenta el nivel del hilo  (claca era el unico q lo mantenia en esta epoca de poco volumen intraposting )


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Jul 2011)

En el Ibex parece que tenían los deberes hechos y lo aguantan sin mucho problema, son otros índices los que se habían pasado de optimismo.

Hemos hecho 10009 en el futuro del Ibex con una descarga de contratos grande tirando a grandísima.

En el SP, no había visto semejante descarga antes de la apertura jamás.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Jul 2011)

hace unas horas nos ibamos al infinito y ahora parece q vuelve a abrirse la tierra

a ver si ya el SP hace del 1340 una resistencia infranqueable


----------



## Kujire (8 Jul 2011)

ummm... me viene a mi cabeza: 



> "_saben aquel que diú:
> 
> Voy tan poco apalancada que me dá igual 30 puntos arriba o abajo_"



VALE! QUE SEAN P'ABAJO! 

SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL

1330 :8:


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2011)

Bueno, toca ver las cosas desde la barrera :/ 

Considero muy importante que en el IBEX no se tape el gap de escape abierto el día 29, pero hay que esperar fuera a ver cómo reacciona.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Jul 2011)

hace unos dias se hizo triple suelo y no se subio, como los usa quieran bajar un poco aqui tocamos los minimos griegos de hace unos dias o mas alla (abajo)


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2011)

INDITEX, no obstante, quiere ir hasta esos 66,30 fijados como objetivo, qué importante es la tendencia...


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> hace unos dias se hizo triple suelo y no se subio, como los usa quieran bajar un poco aqui tocamos los minimos griegos de hace unos dias o mas alla (abajo)



No me cuadra para nada, pero no voy a ser tan pretencioso como para pensar que el mercado hará lo que yo piense. Con esta bajada tan vertical han echado a todos los peques, a parte, el sentimiento bajista acumulado sigue siendo muy grande, así difícilmente se puede caer mucho.

Toca estar pendientes de alguna figura que nos deje al menos una pista de hacia donde pueden ir los tiros y tal vez apostar por ella más allá del intra.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No me cuadra para nada, pero no voy a ser tan pretencioso como para pensar que el mercado hará lo que yo piense. Con esta bajada tan vertical han echado a todos los peques, a parte, el sentimiento bajista acumulado sigue siendo muy grande, así difícilmente se puede caer mucho.
> 
> Toca estar pendientes de alguna figura que nos deje al menos una pista de hacia donde pueden ir los tiros y tal vez apostar por ella más allá del intra.



eso tambien es verdad, mi opinion es de gacela vulgaris y ademas depende de lo q hagan los USA, pq si les da por volver a tocar maximos, los tocaran, ahora mismo estamos como en tierra de nadie y parece q bajistas (ojo, parece no es lo mismo q decir tendencia clara para los proximos dias)

la proxima vez cuando diga algo pondre "creoooo" o "erase una vez en un lejano pais....."


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Jul 2011)

es cierto q con lo de hoy han sacado a los largos, pero con lo de ayer sacaron a los cortos, barren en todas las direcciones


----------



## Cimoc (8 Jul 2011)

Tonuel vete preparando que nos acercamos.

Santander	7.597 -0.267	-3.4 %


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> es cierto q con lo de hoy han sacado a los largos, pero con lo de ayer sacaron a los cortos, barren en todas las direcciones



Pero hay que verlo en perspectiva: semanas de bajadas acumulando pesimismo, aparecen noticias negativas hasta en la sopa que refuerzan la creencia guanil, pero de repente -para algunos -, el precio gira con figuras de libro en los soportes de medio plazo y algunas gacelas que avispadamente pillaron largos se frotan las manos pensando en las proyecciones alcistas que se intuyen en el gráfico. Los índices paran en resistencia y se giran provocando nuevas y violentas caídas que de momento no amenazan, ni de coña, los mínimos de junio, pero que vienen acompañadas de rumores y datos que nuevamente siembran la duda en los pequeños inversores que a duras penas salen a flote en este mar de volatilidad. ¿Ganas de comprar? ¿Quién? ¿Ganas de vender y dejar de sufrir? Muchos.

A todo esto la directriz superior de la cuña ha sido violada por unos escasos 60 puntos, cuando la proyección que arroja está 800 puntos por encima. Un pull tiene la función de echar a cuantos más mejor, por lo que a veces se pasan de frenada y cumplen así mejor su cometido. En serio, a ver quién tiene ganas de comprar después de esta semana.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pero hay que verlo en perspectiva: semanas de bajadas acumulando pesimismo, aparecen noticias negativas hasta en la sopa que refuerzan la creencia guanil, pero de repente -para algunos -, el precio gira con figuras de libro en los soportes de medio plazo y algunas gacelas que avispadamente pillaron largos se frotan las manos pensando en las proyecciones alcistas que se intuyen en el gráfico. Los índices paran en resistencia y se giran provocando nuevas y violentas caídas que de momento no amenazan, ni de coña, los mínimos de junio, pero que vienen acompañadas de rumores y datos que nuevamente siembran la duda en los pequeños inversores que a duras penas salen a flote en este mar de volatilidad. ¿Ganas de comprar? ¿Quién? ¿Ganas de vender y dejar de sufrir? Muchos.
> 
> A todo esto la directriz superior de la cuña ha sido violada por unos escasos 60 puntos, cuando la proyección que arroja está 800 puntos por encima. Un pull tiene la función de echar a cuantos más mejor, por lo que a veces se pasan de frenada y cumplen así mejor su cometido. En serio, a ver quién tiene ganas de comprar después de esta semana.



es q todo es relativo, yo no quiero tener la razon, simplemente ahora mismo yo no veo señal de vuelta, pero eso no quita para q hoy tonuel saque los certificados y el lunes veamos un gap alcista y toquemos los proximos dias el 10800 o mas

tu aciertas mas q yo, solo digo (creo) q si cerramos por estos niveles (y usa baja hasta 1300 +/-) tocaremos los minimos de hace unos dias, pero ayer pensaba al cierre usa q volveriamos a ver el 1370 (y mira donde estamos)


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> es q todo es relativo, yo no quiero tener la razon, simplemente ahora mismo yo no veo señal de vuelta, pero eso no quita para q hoy tonuel saque los certificados y el lunes veamos un gap alcista y toquemos los proximos dias el 10800 o mas
> 
> tu aciertas mas q yo, solo digo (creo) q si cerramos por estos niveles (y usa baja hasta 1300 +/-) tocaremos los minimos de hace unos dias, pero ayer pensaba al cierre usa q volveriamos a ver el 1370 (y mira donde estamos)



Sí tienes razón en que no hay señal de vuelta, y si quiere cumplir con el segundo bajista deberíamos ver al menos los 9.948 del contado, sólo intento poner sesiones sueltas en orden secuencial para interpretar los movimientos ;-)


----------



## EL FARAON (8 Jul 2011)

BBVA 7.50 -0.41 -5.18% 
Bk Popular 3.65 -0.18 -4.67% 
Bco De Sabadell 2.71 -0.12 -4.31% 
Banco Santander 7.54 -0.32 -4.12% 
Tecnicas Reunidas 33.17 -1.21 -3.52%


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (8 Jul 2011)

*la bolsa en caida libre*

Ahora

ibex - cotizacin y valores del ibex - Expansin.com - Expansion.com


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Jul 2011)

EL FARAON dijo:


> BBVA 7.50 -0.41 -5.18%
> Bk Popular 3.65 -0.18 -4.67%
> Bco De Sabadell 2.71 -0.12 -4.31%
> Banco Santander 7.54 -0.32 -4.12%
> Tecnicas Reunidas 33.17 -1.21 -3.52%



q pena q no cotice ya bankia, esa seria -10%

BANKIARROTA


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (8 Jul 2011)

ahora IBEX 35
Último: 9.947,900


----------



## Azrael_II (8 Jul 2011)

me hace gracia q en EEuu 15.000 negratas solo consigan trabajo y la bolsa se gire... en camvio cuando aqui 200.000 se iban a la calle el Ibex subia...explicacion?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (8 Jul 2011)

ibex 35
Último: 9.928,200


----------



## das kind (8 Jul 2011)

Esto ya lo predijeron los brokers ejpertos bolsiles: que la bolsa podía subir... si no bajaba. ::::


----------



## atman (8 Jul 2011)

Azrael_II dijo:


> me hace gracia q en EEuu 15.000 negratas solo consigan trabajo y la bolsa se gire... en camvio cuando aqui 200.000 se iban a la calle el Ibex subia...explicacion?



En teoría, es por diferencia entre el dato y la previsión. Máxime sabiendo que el dato inicial luego se viene a corregir a la baja. Se esperaban 100.000 que acabarían siendo 20.000. Así que si el dato preliminar es de 10.000.... el dato final puede acabar siendo... -100.000.


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2011)

Gap de escape cerrado, próximo soporte (y un señor soporte) los 9.913, ya metiendo caña en los niveles de arranque del impulso.

Viendo la sesión de hoy está claro que he metido la pata y que el escenario que tenía en mente no se ha cumplido. Con la pérdida de los 10.030 tocaba replantear las cosas como reconocí en su momento. Los stops están para eso y hay que aplicarlos, lo comento porque en bolsa esto es lo más natural del mundo y nadie debe asustarse por salirse en pérdidas o via profit, lo que jamás debe pasarnos es quedarnos pillados en una idea que el mercado ya ha desechado. El siguiente paso una vez fuera es volver a analizar el gráfico y trazar un nuevo escenario, que hasta podrá ser parecido, pero no igual.


----------



## I0I_borrado (8 Jul 2011)

<div id="publicidad_120_601" style="position: absolute; width: 120px; height: 600px; z-index: 1000; top: 20px; margin-left: -130px; visibility: visible;">

*vamos a por los 6000 !*

</******><no******><a href="http://ad.doubleclick.net/jump/eleconomista.es/economista_mercados_cotizaciones/cotizacion_resumen;sect=IBEX-35;tile=10;kw=;sz=120x601;ord=123456789?" target="_blank" rel="nofollow"><img src="http://ad.doubleclick.net/ad/eleconomista.es/economista_mercados_cotizaciones/cotizacion_resumen;sect=IBEX-35;tile=10;kw=;sz=120x601;ord=123456789?" width="120" height="600" border="0"></a></no******>

</div>


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Gap de escape cerrado, próximo soporte (y un señor soporte) los 9.913, ya metiendo caña en los niveles de arranque del impulso.
> 
> Viendo la sesión de hoy está claro que he metido la pata y que el escenario que tenía en mente no se ha cumplido. Con la pérdida de los 10.030 tocaba replantear las cosas como reconocí en su momento. Los stops están para eso y hay que aplicarlos, lo comento porque en bolsa esto es lo más natural del mundo y nadie debe asustarse por salirse en pérdidas o via profit, lo que jamás debe pasarnos es quedarnos pillados en una idea que el mercado ya ha desechado. El siguiente paso una vez fuera es volver a analizar el gráfico y trazar un nuevo escenario, que hasta podrá ser parecido, pero no igual.



totalmente de acuerdo, yo si me quede pillado por terco :XX: :´(, y como dices (creo q) estamos en un punto q es la ultima frontera, desde aqui o toca subir a hacer nuevos maximos o bajar a hacer nuevos minimos  (anda q no me he mojado )


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Jul 2011)

A las 14:28 alguien vende a lo bestia y se pierden 120 puntos.
A las 15:02 se pierden los 10mil, se disparan los stop y alguien se infla a comprar, alcanzándose el volumen de negociación más alto de hoy. ¿Qué pasa? El rescate de Grecia lo aprueban este fin de semana y el lunes esto va pa'rriba?


----------



## bertok (8 Jul 2011)

Qué movimiento más feo del Chulibex aunque enmarcado en la debilidad manifiesta del este índice desde hace muchos meses.

En chulibex vuelve a estar en la cuerda floja y el SP lejos de la zona de peligro.

Creo que queda mucho sufrimiento en el Chulibex


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> totalmente de acuerdo, yo si me quede pillado por terco :XX: :´(, y como dices (creo q) estamos en un punto q es la ultima frontera, desde aqui o toca subir a hacer nuevos maximos o bajar a hacer nuevos minimos  (anda q no me he mojado )



Me refería a que ese nivel forma parte de la figura desde la cual se inició el impulso -fuerte acumulación ahí, luego sería lógico que costara perforarla-, no que vayamos a visitar el punto de partida, eso, desgraciadamente para mi cuenta, no lo sé


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Qué movimiento más feo del Chulibex aunque enmarcado en la debilidad manifiesta del este índice desde hace muchos meses.
> 
> En chulibex vuelve a estar en la cuerda floja y el SP lejos de la zona de peligro.
> 
> Creo que queda mucho sufrimiento en el Chulibex



la nostra sorella italia tb

no solo el ibex lo va a pasar mal, todos los indices llenos de bankios tienen mala pinta


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Me refería a que ese nivel forma parte de la figura desde la cual se inició el impulso -fuerte acumulación ahí, luego sería lógico que costara perforarla-, no que vayamos a visitar el punto de partida, eso, desgraciadamente para mi cuenta, no lo sé



es q para mi en ese punto seria la zona de toque (soporte) de un canal ligeramente alcista donde rebotariamos para ir mas alla del 10500............ pero a expensas de los USAnos

edito: increible lo del dax, es como una copia (pero con un leve desfase) del S&P, un indice europeo dopado por usa:fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> es q para mi en ese punto seria la zona de toque (soporte) de un canal ligeramente alcista donde rebotariamos para ir mas alla del 10500............ pero a expensas de los USAnos



Anímate y cuelga algún gráfico, hombre


----------



## bertok (8 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> la nostra sorella italia tb
> 
> no solo el ibex lo va a pasar mal, todos los indices llenos de bankios tienen mala pinta



El movimiento del alza de la semana pasada fue extremo y ha hecho mucho daño.

Unos cuantos habrán perdido un dineral. La bolsa y los leones no hacen prisioneros.


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2011)

Por cierto, el indicador más fiable de largos da prácticamente _strong buy_, sobreactividad en el hilo


----------



## aksarben (8 Jul 2011)

Señor tonuel, le llaman en recepción...


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Jul 2011)

Buenaaasssss...pasaba para dejaros un chiste y eso...


----------



## japiluser (8 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> la nostra sorella italia tb
> 
> no solo el ibex lo va a pasar mal, todos los indices llenos de bankios tienen mala pinta



Que extrano.... con tanta gente que kiere ser.... bankera!


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, el indicador más fiable de largos da prácticamente _strong buy_, sobreactividad en el hilo



aqui es llegar el tomate a las bolsas y salen posts hasta debajo de las piedras 

pero ande andaran sr pollo y sr leoncio?

(la entrada de pasta a eso de las 3 creo q eran los bankieros para sostener sus cotizaciones, lo digo en serio)


----------



## descontento (8 Jul 2011)

Alucinante :8: me marcho a una comida con antiguos compañeros y cuando vuelvo veo que ha habido guano, del malo, pero guano, que siverguenzas toda la caida en un tick, como esto siga asi no se podra hablar de onda habra que hablar de escaleras.::

PD: Con las ganas que tenia de guano :´(, pero no he tenido las agallas de estar en mercado.:cook:


----------



## univac (8 Jul 2011)

Ahora mismo no llego ni a gacela, me quedo en pingüino por bobo


----------



## descontento (8 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Con los objetivos del día cumplidos, cierro la tienda de ultramarinos hasta el Lunes. Dejo los aparejos por si a alguien le puede servir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Señor pollastre me va a permitir una broma jejejejejeje, no se enfade.


----------



## pollastre (8 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> aqui es llegar el tomate a las bolsas y salen posts hasta debajo de las piedras
> 
> pero ande andaran sr pollo y sr leoncio?



Señor PPP, ya puse un post poco antes de las 14:30 diciendo que por hoy había rebasado ya objetivos diarios y que cerraba el chiringuito :fiufiu: ¡y a fé mía que muy a tiempo, por cierto!

En mi opinión, en la medida de lo posible hay que evitar estar abierto cuando se publican datos macro. Es un momento perfecto que aprovechan las manos fuertes para cambiar el tercio y crear una figura/tendencia nueva, o invalidar la que está actualmente en curso. El problema es que el meneo puede ser violentísimo, y no hay gazelle que aguante eso.

Hoy, a partir de las 14:30, ha habido mucha gente que ha perdido *bastante* dinero. El "mapa del dolor" que nos deja el VTS es sobrecogedor:




En honor al mísitico tonuelístico, he utilizado su herramienta de precisión favorita (el paint) para marcar tres zonas de dolor. 

En la [1], se aprecia como minutos antes del dato de paro comienza la presión compradora, subiendo el DAX 20 puntos desde 7524 hasta 7544. Entonces se produce el hachazo, muy violento, y casi me da vértigo sumar el número de contratos que se han quedado colgados en ese nivel, a donde el precio ya no volvería en toda la sesión (ver toda la zona roja que se extiende a la derecha de [1]). Aquí ha palmado mucha, pero mucha gente.

En [2] hay un amago de rebote. Se aprecia la zona de compra en rojo (líneas hacia la derecha). Parece que funciona por un instante, pero entonces sobreviene la tragedia: un hostión casi igual de potente que el anterior. De nuevo, tropocientos contratos se quedan colgados en ese nivel.

Y en [3] es cuando los leoncios se muestran en su verdadera crueldad. El precio vuelve al nivel de [2]; para este momento muchos gazelles que compraron en [2] se han salido o sus stops han saltado, y ahora vuelve a entrar una nueva oleada de compras pensando que, esta vez sí, es la buena (ver cómo las líneas de compra cambian de intensidad de rojo en este punto, hacia la derecha).

Y sin embargo... hostión cadavérico de nuevo, doble suelo, y aún más allá según avanza la sesión. El más difícil todavía, engañando a las gazelles DOS veces en el MISMO nivel. Plas, plas plas.... No está mal para un Viernes.

Como digo, hay que evitar este tipo de escenarios en la medida de lo posible. Se puede utilizar la primera mitad de la sesión para cerrar los objetivos del día (donde el precio y las proyecciones responden adecuadamente todavía) y quitarse de enmedio poco antes del meneo. 

Estar abierto durante la publicación de datos nos aleja del trading y nos acerca al casino.


----------



## pollastre (8 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Señor pollastre me va a permitir una broma jejejejejeje, no se enfade.





¿Comprende ahora por qué odio los fundamentales?

Son Caca pis culo.
::


----------



## rbotic statistics (8 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> En primer lugar, no es el "místico 7700", sino los _místicos 7000 tonuelísticos_. Que suena parecido, pero no es lo mismo.
> 
> Sea prudente en sus intervenciones y procure no equivocarse: recuerde que, cada vez que Ud. habla o postea, millones de inversores _retail _le siguen ciegamente cual Soros digital: podría inducirles a error.
> 
> ...



Sr don pollo...

Fallos hay en cada casa, cierto es... y cierto también es que también hay aciertos... como lo es:
haber anunciado en Mayo de 2007... el inicio de los dáis negros...
haber anunciado con meses de antelación el viaje al místico 6.800 y una vez allí el rebote directo al místico y traidor 9.200...
y mucho mas...

Pero bueno, supongo que cuando pregunte al Bedel en la casa de Acuario por rbotic le dirán que vigile de quien se rie, puede que sepa más que Ud del tema...

S2s


----------



## pollastre (8 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> y una vez allí el rebote directo al *místico y traidor 9.200*...
> 
> S2s



Aquí está su_ místico y traidor _9200, esperándole... mire, mire qué traidor y que pinta más mística tiene:








Sepa Ud, por cierto, que yo no juzgo a la gente por sus aciertos o errores en bolsa, que aquí todos los tenemos. Pero sí los juzgo por su seriedad, por su trabajo y por su metodología. Y a mis ojos, Ud. fracasa estrepitosamente en generar seriedad. Y no digamos ya en la metodología.
Por eso le pido que no nos convierta el hilo en una caterva de místicos reunidos en torno a la luna llena, mientras dan aullidos y se rascan la espalda los unos a los otros.

Es más, en el hipotético e improbable caso de que tuviera Ud. 20 aciertos seguidos en 20 días consecutivos con sus locuras del emperador, créame que no podría importarme menos: un señor que llama místicos a los niveles, y que proyecta movimientos bursátiles en función de una pseudociencia de feria como es la astrología, tiene para mí la misma credibilidad que un chihuahua analizando fundamentales.

Todo lo cual se lo digo sin acritud, simplemente a título informativo. ¿Sabe lo que nos ha costado forjar un hilo majete, serio y con aportes de calidad? Piénselo.


----------



## rbotic statistics (8 Jul 2011)

*ATENCION: próximo 08 Julio 2011, LUNES NEGRO*

Nos esperan fuertes caídas bursátiles... así que no está de más mirarse los toros desde la barrera...

El destino es el místico 7.700... y una verdadera recuperación en W...
(por cierto no se de donde sale esa copia del mistico 7.000 de tonuel... pero bueno, no pasa nada, siempre hace gracia que un término utilizado por uno, traspase fronteras en su uso) :

No olviden no caer en el triple sector de la muerte, el inmoconstrubancario.
Ni caer en Bankia, la primera KK de la nueva Banka...

Recomendable estar en liquidez...

S2s


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Gap de escape cerrado, próximo soporte (y un señor soporte) los 9.913, ya metiendo caña en los niveles de arranque del impulso.
> 
> Viendo la sesión de hoy está claro que he metido la pata y que el escenario que tenía en mente no se ha cumplido. Con la pérdida de los 10.030 tocaba replantear las cosas como reconocí en su momento. Los stops están para eso y hay que aplicarlos, lo comento porque en bolsa esto es lo más natural del mundo y nadie debe asustarse por salirse en pérdidas o via profit, lo que jamás debe pasarnos es quedarnos pillados en una idea que el mercado ya ha desechado. El siguiente paso una vez fuera es volver a analizar el gráfico y trazar un nuevo escenario, que hasta podrá ser parecido, pero no igual.



Si Sr. Claca tiene usted toda la razón, por eso estoy fuera de mercado estos días, no controlé eso y además hice otra cosa que no se debe hacer, promediar. La verdad es que me ha pasado factura, iba corto ( con varios minis del IBEX ) hace 2 semanas cuando metió una subida, promedié y luego el subidón hasta los 104xx y me cogió de lleno,ahí ya saltaron mis stop. No puedo estar todo el día siguiendo la bolsa ya que trabajo en la mañana y no puedo dedicarle el tiempo que requiere, sólo me entero de cosas sueltas en algunos momentos sueltos en un iphone, me he pensado pasarme al mercado americano y algunas veces en el DAX por la tarde pero los Yankis me parece que me quedan grandes y el DAX por la tarde como que no se no se.Por eso resalto su frase, que importantes son los stop, mis stop son "amplios" para evitar las barridas relámpago pero vamos me metieron una buena clavada de supergacela y ahora toca eso, revisar los errores,recuperar la confianza y lo más importante el dinero.


----------



## rbotic statistics (8 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Aquí está su_ místico y traidor _9200, esperándole... mire, mire qué traidor y que pinta más mística tiene:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Si es así, no le culpo... es lo mismo que yo pienso del AT... que no tiene base alguna...

Sobre seriedad... como puede conseguirse seriedad en un tema tan poco serio como proyectar movimientos bursátiles...

DEcirle que he implementado sistemas para series financieras para "grandes", como modelos estocásticos para el calculo de riesgo, el VaR, etc... vamos que no quiero parecer lo que tampoco es... pero que si quiere que le explique alguno de los modelos matemático-estadísticos más complejos aplicados al análisis de series financieras, no hay problema, no se si es el sitio adecuado y no se que conocimientos previos tiene en series financieras...

Ahora si se trata de analizar la Bolsa... dejeme que me ria un rato, que lo haga a través de mis niveles místicos, mis días negros, las batallas, las traiciones, etc... porque por muy raro que le parezca, tiene la misma credibilidad que muchos de los análisis llamados "técnicos" que Ud parece idealizar...

Como Ud bien dice aplicado a algunas circunstancias y yo elevo a la categoría de norma... la Bolsa es un Casino... si se lo que está pensando, si, somos ludópatas!

Un saludo.


----------



## rbotic statistics (8 Jul 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Si Sr. Claca tiene usted toda la razón, por eso estoy fuera de mercado estos días, no controlé eso y además hice otra cosa que no se debe hacer, promediar. La verdad es que me ha pasado factura, iba corto ( con varios minis del IBEX ) hace 2 semanas cuando metió una subida, promedié y luego el subidón hasta los 104xx y me cogió de lleno,ahí ya saltaron mis stop. No puedo estar todo el día siguiendo la bolsa ya que trabajo en la mañana y no puedo dedicarle el tiempo que requiere, sólo me entero de cosas sueltas en algunos momentos sueltos en un iphone, me he pensado pasarme al mercado americano y algunas veces en el DAX por la tarde pero los Yankis me parece que me quedan grandes y el DAX por la tarde como que no se no se.Por eso resalto su frase, que importantes son los stop, mis stop son "amplios" para evitar las barridas relámpago pero vamos me metieron una buena clavada de supergacela y ahora toca eso, revisar los errores,recuperar la confianza y lo más importante el dinero.



No se culpe por los Stop-Loss... no son ninguna panacea... sólamente permiten alargar el juego, hacer durar la agonía pues para muchos los stoploss es el desangre gota a gota...

Quizás su error, que no lo es como tal, es no poder seguir la Bolsa minuto a minuto y trabajar con derivados que son de rabioso seguimiento...

Le recomiendo que se pase a un plazo de especulación mayor y lo haga en acciones y olvide los derivados que no conducen a mucho...

S2s


----------



## descontento (8 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Señor PPP, ya puse un post poco antes de las 14:30 diciendo que por hoy había rebasado ya objetivos diarios y que cerraba el chiringuito :fiufiu: ¡y a fé mía que muy a tiempo, por cierto!
> 
> En mi opinión, en la medida de lo posible hay que evitar estar abierto cuando se publican datos macro. Es un momento perfecto que aprovechan las manos fuertes para cambiar el tercio y crear una figura/tendencia nueva, o invalidar la que está actualmente en curso. El problema es que el meneo puede ser violentísimo, y no hay gazelle que aguante eso.
> 
> ...




No habia visto el grafico del DAX, en el del SP500 no han hecho prisioneros en un tick todos muertos.

No me gustan los piques, pero señor rbotic statistics, el señor pollastre ayer comento que no es conveniente estar cuando se dan datos macro y hoy mismo, un post justo despues del que yo he comentado jocosamente, advertia de los peligros de estar en mercado cuando dan datos macro.



scalibu dijo:


> 13:53:43 h.
> Intradía [Imprimir]
> 
> 
> Entramos en las cercanías del dato de empleo, por favor sea muy prudentes hasta la hora de publicación. Recuerdo los brutales barridos de stops previos al dato del mes pasado. En el futuro del dax y del bund fueron brutales, se llevaron a todo el mundo por delante.



Y con esto no interprete que tengo nada encontra suya señor rbotic, puesto que aunque no le he leido, si usted trata de analizar el influjo de la luna en la bolsa, no sere yo el que me ria, puesto que es sabido que la luna influye en el comprtamiento de los seres vivos en este planeta, determinadas especies ponen sus huevos solo en fechas determinadas, o sólo se aparean, ... y estas fechas estan marcadas por la luna. 
Lo que si le digo y es una opinion personal, es que si tengo que jugarme la pasta, prefiero sistemas matematicos y estadisticos, aunque solo sea, porque se puedan aplicar en cualquier momento y no en ciclos tan largos como los de la luna. 
Un Saludo. 
<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="6"><tbody><tr><td nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td width="100%">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## rbotic statistics (8 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> No habia visto el grafico del DAX, en el del SP500 no han hecho prisioneros en un tick todos muertos.
> 
> No me gustan los piques, pero señor rbotic statistics, el señor pollastre ayer comento que no es conveniente estar cuando se dan datos macro y hoy mismo, un post justo despues del que yo he comentado jocosamente, advertia de los peligros de estar en mercado cuando dan datos macro.
> 
> ...



No haya piques...

Estoy totalmente deacuerdo con la recomendación de pollastre que ante un dato hay que estarmuy atento, ya que sabes que van a mover el árbol pero nunca sabes en qué dirección... lo que produce un dato es un aumento de volatilidad, si eres hábil en ese tipo de escenarios puedes sacar mucho provecho, pero si no lo eres es mejor cerrar antes de que llegue...

S2s


----------



## pollastre (8 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> No haya piques...
> 
> Estoy totalmente deacuerdo con la recomendación de pollastre que ante un dato hay que estarmuy atento, ya que sabes que van a mover el árbol pero nunca sabes en qué dirección... lo que produce un dato es un aumento de volatilidad, si eres hábil en ese tipo de escenarios puedes sacar mucho provecho, pero si no lo eres es mejor cerrar antes de que llegue...
> 
> S2s



Para nosotros (inversores retail) operar con datos macro no es una cuestión de _habilidad_. Es una cuestión de pura suerte. Ud. abre una posición, y tal vez sí, tal vez no. O le vuelan el SL o acierta con la dirección del dato. 

Eso no es operar. Es jugar a la ruleta rusa.

Habilidad es cerrar, mecánicamente y un día tras otro, tus objetivos diarios. De forma tal que dejes la suerte para los gamblers y los que creen en ella.

No veo cómo un inversor retail puede ser _habilidoso _ en un swing de 100 puntos del Dax en cuestión de segundos. Podrá ser afortunado, pero no _habilidoso_.

Y es que una cosa es ganar dinero en bolsa, y otra muy distinta es _ganarse la vida_ con la bolsa. En el segundo escenario, no te puedes permitir ciertas "alegrías pseudo-aletorias", por así llamarlas.


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Si Sr. Claca tiene usted toda la razón, por eso estoy fuera de mercado estos días, no controlé eso y además hice otra cosa que no se debe hacer, promediar. La verdad es que me ha pasado factura, iba corto ( con varios minis del IBEX ) hace 2 semanas cuando metió una subida, promedié y luego el subidón hasta los 104xx y me cogió de lleno,ahí ya saltaron mis stop. No puedo estar todo el día siguiendo la bolsa ya que trabajo en la mañana y no puedo dedicarle el tiempo que requiere, sólo me entero de cosas sueltas en algunos momentos sueltos en un iphone, me he pensado pasarme al mercado americano y algunas veces en el DAX por la tarde pero los Yankis me parece que me quedan grandes y el DAX por la tarde como que no se no se.Por eso resalto su frase, que importantes son los stop, mis stop son "amplios" para evitar las barridas relámpago pero vamos me metieron una buena clavada de supergacela y ahora toca eso, revisar los errores,recuperar la confianza y lo más importante el dinero.



Sólo una cosa, lo último que hay que pensar en recuperar es el dinero. Esa será la consecuencia natural de aprender de los errores e ir poco a poco, sino nuestros fantasmas seguirán acosándonos y no madurará nuestra operativa, buscando siempre el máximo apalancamiento y el pelotazo rápido para volver al verde, y este mundo no funciona así, como he comprobado en mis carnes.

Luego, sobre promediar en pérdidas, no es mala táctica siempre que se tenga en cuenta el stop y se respete (en ocasiones cuando tienes el punto de cierre a unos pocos puntos puede estar bien probar suerte por cuatro duros), pero para eso primero hay que tener robotizada la metodología de salida en las operaciones, aplicando stops sin la más mínima duda. No es algo que recomiende, por eso.


----------



## rosonero (8 Jul 2011)

Madre mía, que sangría !!! (toma pareado). Desde mi SL hasta el cierre casi 200 puntos :8: . Por una parte me cabrea no haber sido lo suficientemente hábil y valiente para girarme a corto y por otra me alegro de haberme ido a la piscina con el xurumbel y no haber estado atento intentando pillar el giro a largos, que me conozco .

Y como diría Claca, menos piques y más gráficos


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Si es así, no le culpo... es lo mismo que yo pienso del AT... que no tiene base alguna...
> 
> Sobre seriedad... como puede conseguirse seriedad en un tema tan poco serio como proyectar movimientos bursátiles...
> 
> ...



Su opinión es totalmente respetable, aunque hay un pero. Como usted sabe, la bolsa es cíclica, por lo que decir niveles sin asociarlos a ninguna otra referencia carece de sentido operativo, que es lo que al final importa. Es más, vamos a suponer que está usted en lo cierto y que los 7.700 son el punto de giro definitivo, ok, ya está dicho, lo que no tiene lógica es repetirlo constantemente durante años, porque no aporta información adicional y sí, en cambio, ocupa un espacio que de otro modo podría emplearse para el debate constructivo de aquellos que, por ejemplo, pensamos que sí es posible interpretar los gráficos, que es igualmente una opinión muy válida, pero que a diferencia de la suya deja espacio para la crítica constructiva.

Y aquí no estoy intentando defender el AT, sino hacerle ver que su opinión está clara y requeteclara, sencillamente es que ya no da para más. Esperaremos a la llegada de ese nivel y si, efectivamente, vemos ahí un giro fuerte y el inicio de un nuevo ciclo alcista le felicitaremos por su acierto. Hasta entonces, por favor, deje de repetir una y otra vez el mismo mensaje, en los foros saben de sobras cual es su parecer, básicamente porque lleva más de un año diciendo exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jul 2011)

Ya comienza la remontada americana, espero que no peguen otro palo como el otro dia, hundiendonos y luego ellos de rositas. 

25 puntitos en 5 minutines.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2011)

A las buenas noches!

Esta semana he ido hasta las cejas de trabajo y vengo de relajarme un rato paseando por la playita y comiéndome un helado de yogur de esos que tan de moda están ahora por aquí.

El caso es que quería comentar algo relacionado con rbotic aunque no es mi intención defenderle. La astrología que algunos consideran una ciencia de feria no es más que una simple teoría de ciclos, por eso a mucha gente le parece que funciona, se trata de ver las alineaciones de los planetas y obtener conclusiones buscando en las estadísticas que ocurrió la última vez que sucedió una alineación muy similar. Se de buena tinta que hay programas de bolsa cargados con estadísticas de este tipo que se dedican a hacer predicciones bursátiles analizando las alineaciones planetarias del día, existen también libros especializados en el tema astrología-bolsa, algunos son incluso bastante antiguos y datan de 1932.

El caso es que en este hilo debo ser el que más aplicada tiene la teoría de ciclos a las bolsas y en eso consisten las predicciones que he hecho últimamente, no me baso en absoluto en la astrología sino en estudiar ciclos determinados que además deben ser muy parecidos a los de cierto ex-leoncio del hilo porque principalmente anuncian volatilidad pero no el sentido de la tendencia, aunque la tendencia ya se puede obtener recurriendo a métodos algo más inexactos pero no por ello menos efectivos.

En fin, creo que la respuesta de pollastre ha sido algo desmedida porque considera que la astrología es algo así como las predicciones de Carlos Jesús  pero de todas formas no creo en lo que dice rbotic y estoy prácticamente seguro de que se equivoca y todo eso a pesar del guano de hoy.

De todas formas la semana que viene lo tendré más claro y pondré algo por aquí para deleite del hilo.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jul 2011)

Cierre de usa y patadita parriba de 25 puntos, estos tienen ganas de subir aunque se hunda el pais, en peor caso, el mundo entero, no hay mas.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Jul 2011)

el domingo habla obama de lo del techo de gasto? a ver q dice

sr pollastre, porq soy ppp? no seria pap o pppp? 

muy grafico como ha sido hoy la caceria de las gacelillas, gracias


----------



## pollastre (8 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> el domingo habla obama de lo del techo de gasto? a ver q dice
> 
> sr pollastre, porq soy ppp? no seria pap o pppp?
> 
> muy grafico como ha sido hoy la caceria de las gacelillas, gracias



No ha pillado Ud. mi super-lanza dirigida hacia su costado, eeeh 

Pues está claro, hombre... es Ud. PPP, "Palmando-pipo-a-pipo" ::


----------



## descontento (8 Jul 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Cierre de usa y patadita parriba de 25 puntos, estos tienen ganas de subir aunque se hunda el pais, en peor caso, el mundo entero, no hay mas.



Lo que le voy a decir ahora, sirve de poco para el tradeo, puesto que es solo una especulación, jejejeje , pero en un pais en el que las pensiones dependen de la bolsa, que estas bajen es un problema, entre otros muchos. Y si como, se dice, se rumorea, de que los Yankis tienen en el ejercito gente especializada para repeler los ataques informaticos, que no habra montado para los ataques economicos, con la cantidad de dolares fuera de su control, segun se comenta, se rumorea.ienso:


----------



## descontento (8 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No ha pillado Ud. mi super-lanza dirigida hacia su costado, eeeh
> 
> Pues está claro, hombre... es Ud. PPP, "Palmando-pipo-a-pipo" ::



Espero que se tome este comentario en el tono mas inocente y bonachon del mundo.

¿Señor Pollastre, le suspendieron en Macroeconomia?

PD: No tiene que contestar.


----------



## pollastre (8 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Espero que se tome este comentario en el tono mas inocente y bonachon del mundo.
> 
> ¿Señor Pollastre, le suspendieron en Macroeconomia?
> 
> PD: No tiene que contestar.



De haberla cursado, supongo que la habría odiado bastante ::

Mire, los datos macro alteran el funcionamiento de los modelos matemáticos, introduciendo indeterminismo (para nosotros, la famosa "volatibilidad").

Un modelo determinista en un escenario indeterminista, es un problema. Cada vez que un fundamental salta a escena, tenemos chow de cat chow. 

Por eso no me gustan; pero son parte del juego, y hay que saber "esquivarlos", tampoco me quejo.


----------



## descontento (8 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> De haberla cursado, supongo que la habría odiado bastante ::
> 
> Mire, los datos macro alteran el funcionamiento de los modelos matemáticos, introduciendo indeterminismo (para nosotros, la famosa "volatibilidad").
> 
> ...



Que suerte no haberla estudiado, puesto que, el haberla estudiado, por lo menos en mi caso, me lleva a una necesidad de entender lo que esta pasando en la economia, y sus repercusiones en la bolsa, desde una prespectiva macro. Sirve de poco, pues los datos que te llegan, son inesactos manipolados o llegan tarde, pero supongo, que no soy el unico id-iota que tiene esta necesidad, o sino los periodicos economicos, no se comerian un colin.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Jul 2011)

En el espacio temporal que trabajan la mayoría de las gacelillas del foro, los datos macro sirven de muy poco, por no decir que son una molestia a su tranquilo pastar en la pradera de las plusvalías.

En la planificación de los canales de cotización a medio-largo si tienen su influencia, ya que dentro de su aparente caos, hay que seguir una serie de directrices marcadas por la coyuntura y la estructura económica, así como las herramientas que se están aplicando para modificarlas. 

Una táctica a corto plazo debe desprenderse de todo aquello que no sean detectar y anticipar movimientos dentro de una zona de negociación, y si no se tienen las herramientas adecuadas para anticipar movimientos como los de ayer y hoy, afectadas "aparentemente" por noticias económicas descorazonadoras, estar fuera. 
Si lo que se quiere es establecer una estrategia de inversión, entonces si tendremos en cuenta y analizaremos los datos macro que nos lanzan desde los Bancos Centrales, tratando de anticipar ciclos económicos y lo que eso conlleva en la masa monetaria circulante y demás factores que pueden influir en los movimientos a medio-largo plazo de las cotizaciones, tipo de interés, inflación etc etc.


----------



## rbotic statistics (8 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Que suerte no haberla estudiado, puesto que, el haberla estudiado, por lo menos en mi caso, me lleva a una necesidad de entender lo que esta pasando en la economia, y sus repercusiones en la bolsa, desde una prespectiva macro. Sirve de poco, pues los datos que te llegan, son inesactos manipolados o llegan tarde, pero supongo, que no soy el unico id-iota que tiene esta necesidad, o sino los periodicos economicos, no se comerian un colin.



Es al contrario la Bolsa se avanza a la economía... se suele decir que 6meses, yo creo que ahora es bastante menos porque los plazos de especulación han disminuido...

Cuando aparece un dato observará que el analisis no es si el dato es bueno o malo, sino si es mejor o peor de lo esperado sobre el consenso, sobre quien es el consenso habría mucho que hablar... digamos que son el sindicato de los esperadores de datos, al que no pertenecemos aunque de alguna manera también esperásemos ese dato y actuaremos en función de el...

Sin la presencia de noticias la Bolsa se comporta bajo un conjunto de reglas místicas no basadas en ninguna evidencia, pero que son cuestión de Fé y que son muy útiles por el principio de autocumplimiento... cuando aparece una noticia su interpretación condiciona la evolución de la cotización añadiendo volatilidad pero no el sentido que será el que tome la psicología de la masa ante tal información.

La masa es masa... suele estar aborregada, cosa muy aprovechable.
También conocer el conjunto absurdo de reglas místicas que una gran parte de los que intervienen en el mercado aplican, es también muy útil e imprescindible... como si a lamayoría les diera por la astrología, habría que saber astrología.

Continuará...

S2s


----------



## descontento (8 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> En el espacio temporal que trabajan la mayoría de las gacelillas del foro, los datos macro sirven de muy poco, por no decir que son una molestia a su tranquilo pastar en la pradera de las plusvalías.
> 
> En la planificación de los canales de cotización a medio-largo si tienen su influencia, ya que dentro de su aparente caos, hay que seguir una serie de directrices marcadas por la coyuntura y la estructura económica, así como las herramientas que se están aplicando para modificarlas.
> 
> ...



No me haga mucho caso con lo que le voy a decir ahora, pero cuando yo estudie y de esto hace mucho, si no creo recordar mal, explicaban que la macro te servia para hacerte una composicion de hacia donde iban a ir las cosas (supongo medio largo plazo) y el analisis tecnico te servia para determinar los momentos optimos de entrada y salida. Aunque he de decirle que yo me especialice en contabilidad y no en bolsa, siempre odie la bolsa, cuando estudiaba me parecia un casino, pero ahora por circustancias de la vida me veo intentando sobrevivir en este jungla, y nunca mejor dicho (gacelas, leones, toros, osos, .... ) y lo que estoy viendo, es que lo de; cuando entrar y salir es lo más importante de todo y más si estas apalacado, donde si puedes estar dos segundos en mercado, no estes tres por lo que pueda pasar, y más ahora en verano, yo no se, si por el verano o por que narices, pero no hacen presos.

PD: Tras releer su mensaje, creo que estoy diciendo lo mismo o muy parecido. Lo siento.


----------



## rbotic statistics (8 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Su opinión es totalmente respetable, aunque hay un pero. Como usted sabe, la bolsa es cíclica, por lo que decir niveles sin asociarlos a ninguna otra referencia carece de sentido operativo, que es lo que al final importa. Es más, vamos a suponer que está usted en lo cierto y que los 7.700 son el punto de giro definitivo, ok, ya está dicho, lo que no tiene lógica es repetirlo constantemente durante años, porque no aporta información adicional y sí, en cambio, ocupa un espacio que de otro modo podría emplearse para el debate constructivo de aquellos que, por ejemplo, pensamos que sí es posible interpretar los gráficos, que es igualmente una opinión muy válida, pero que a diferencia de la suya deja espacio para la crítica constructiva.
> 
> Y aquí no estoy intentando defender el AT, sino hacerle ver que su opinión está clara y requeteclara, sencillamente es que ya no da para más. Esperaremos a la llegada de ese nivel y si, efectivamente, vemos ahí un giro fuerte y el inicio de un nuevo ciclo alcista le felicitaremos por su acierto. Hasta entonces, por favor, deje de repetir una y otra vez el mismo mensaje, en los foros saben de sobras cual es su parecer, básicamente porque lleva más de un año diciendo exactamente lo mismo.



Esto es un Foro... el tema no indica que va sobre el IBEX, pero no indica sobre que plazo de inversión, ni que se tenga que operar en futuros, ni que no se pueda opinar a largo plazo... critica uno de mis primeros mensajes en el hilo y ya me llama pesado, cuantos lleva Ud?

Si que puedo llegar a ser pesado, pero no creo haberlo sido aquí...

S2s


----------



## pollastre (8 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Sin la presencia de noticias la Bolsa se comporta bajo un conjunto de reglas místicas no basadas en ninguna evidencia




Ud., hamijo, no tiene remedio ::


----------



## pollastre (9 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> En la planificación de los canales de cotización a medio-largo si tienen su influencia, ya que dentro de su aparente caos, hay que seguir una serie de directrices marcadas por la coyuntura y la estructura económica, así como las herramientas que se están aplicando para modificarlas.




Muy cierto.

En todo este follón se me ha pasado un detalle (muy importante) como es el recordar que toda mi AI está orientada al beneficio intradía: entrar, rebasar objetivo diario, salir y dormir como un bebé. Repetir.

Sin embargo, hay que recordar que el mercado presenta estructura fractal. Lo que para mí es un incordio, para un inversor m/p (digamos, un semestre) será un movimiento esperado.


----------



## Claca (9 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Esto es un Foro... el tema no indica que va sobre el IBEX, pero no indica sobre que plazo de inversión, ni que se tenga que operar en futuros, ni que no se pueda opinar a largo plazo... critica uno de mis primeros mensajes en el hilo y ya me llama pesado, cuantos lleva Ud?
> 
> Si que puedo llegar a ser pesado, pero no creo haberlo sido aquí...
> 
> S2s



Yo llevo muchos, sin duda. Ahora bien, diciendo lo mismo, no tantos -al menos eso espero-, aunque alguno habrá, claro.

De sus escritos sólo critico que repita una y otra vez el mismo mensaje sin aportar información adicional. De hecho, a ver si le suena esto (febrero 2010):



> Los días negros están a la vuelta de la esquina... las caidas del Ibex llegarán y celebraremos la llegada al místico 7.700 junto con la inaguración del mundial...
> 
> hacia una verdadera recuperación en W...
> 
> S2s Amijos...



Por lo demás, yo no soy quién para decir qué es o no correcto de figurar en el hilo, pero a título personal sí pienso que insistir una y otra vez con lo mismo sin cambiar ni una coma no aporta absolutamente nada al foro, porque es una información que ya teníamos antes ¿no le parece?

En fin, que no tiene sentido mantener esta conversación. Tiene usted tanto derecho como yo a participar en el debate. Si algo nos molesta especialmente siempre tenemos la opción del ignore.


----------



## pollastre (9 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> En fin, creo que la respuesta de pollastre ha sido algo desmedida porque considera que la astrología es algo así como las predicciones de Carlos Jesús  pero de todas formas no creo en lo que dice rbotic y estoy prácticamente seguro de que se equivoca y todo eso a pesar del guano de hoy.




Seguramente mi respuesta ha sido cruda, Mulder; no tengo problema en reconocerlo.

Pero es que en el caso del señor Rbotik, o Robotik, o RobotNick, como tú bien sabes al ser veterano en este hilo, ya llueve sobre mojado. Esto no viene de ayer.

Todos hemos dicho gilipolleces en alguna ocasión en este hilo; pero al menos, las hemos argumentado. Unos con estadística, otros con tiralíneas y AT, otros con fundamentales, otros con estructuras neurales, _and whatnot_.

Lo que me disgusta de este señor, Claca lo ha explicado perfectamente: aparece de temporada en temporada (digamos, cada trimestre, más o menos) diciendo la misma historia de siempre. Que si el místico 7700 de los cojonísticos. 

Luego desaparece, hasta la próxima aparación mística. Y así _ad infinitum_.

Si el señor RobotNick tuviera a bien postear unos gráficos, explicar su postura, comentar su punto de vista en este hilo... vamos, lo que hacemos los demás, estemos o no en lo cierto.... sería más que bienvenido.

Pero no se puede venir cual chamán de tribu urbana, de tres en tres meses (con nicks reloaded, por cierto, pues cada vez lo cambia ligeramente....), hacer una aparición estelar de gran gurú montaña basura, soltar la sentencia de los místicos 7700, y quedarse tan pancho. Como mínimo cabría preguntarle, "Hoyga, ¿pero qué coño me está contado Ud., y por qué?"

Mi respuesta al señor RobotNick no es pues un ataque _ad hominem_, sino una denuncia _ad fallâciam_.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jul 2011)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre.Sigo corto desde los 10307.
El lunes según caze la perrita pondré el primer SP

Cuestiones que consideré en mi trading:
A)Quería dejar la caña echada mientras me iba de vacaciones.
B)Tenía que hacer la entrada en medio de una euforia del mercado.Esta euforia se debía a noticias sobre la deuda soberana,pronunciadas para aguantar el chiringito.Una noticia de corto plazo de vida.


El gráfico muestra en la doble flecha negra donde situé mi SL.
La flecha verde de abajo muestra que konkorde no ve ninguna participación leoncia en la subida.Solo una alta participación gacelaria.
Como en el impulso anterior han sido rápidamente degolladas.





[/IMG]




Terminado mi periplo playero,estoy pertrechándome de nuevo para irme a la montaña.

A algunos mi lectura del mercado les parecerá poco sesuda,a otros poco mística,pero todos han de tener en cuenta que el mercado solo han estado los bankitos rotándose los títulos para tenerlo arriba.Eso requiere niveles de dinero cada vez más altos y ya no pueden sostenerlo.
A ver que hacen los usanos sin pomos para seguir asi:

Los traders de GOLDman y los ‘big boys’ ganan cada día!!!



> El “peor” resultado ha sido ganar entre 25 y 50 millones de dólares en 7 días de los 61 que tiene el trimestre… No ha perdido ni un centavo de dólar en ningún día! Ha tenido 35 días con ganancias superiores a los 100 M de $. Pueden clicar el informe publicado el 7 de mayo y ver en la página 121 más información oficial al respecto.
> 
> La historia se repite este trimestre aún con más exageración que las cifras del 2T del 2009, donde Goldman ya fue noticia porque sólo perdió un poco en 2 días .
> 
> ...




Como gacela que soy,me voy en busca de prados más verdes.
Feliz verano a todos.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No ha pillado Ud. mi super-lanza dirigida hacia su costado, eeeh
> 
> Pues está claro, hombre... es Ud. PPP, "Palmando-pipo-a-pipo" ::



ca-bro-nazo 

pero razon no le falta :|

:XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Jul 2011)

Largo en 9915. Estas demoliciones "controladas" respetando soportes son en mi opinión un asusta gacelas. Lo vemos el lunes.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera


----------



## Condor (9 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> un ataque _ad hominem_, sino una denuncia _ad fallâciam_.



Pollastre está tan tocado por lo del robotic que ha quedado hablando en latín


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jul 2011)

mirad lo que he encontrado, aceptamos bonos convertibles como animal de compañia 

Los bonos de Santander y Caixa computarán en el test de estrés | Banca | Empresas | Accesible | expansion.com


----------



## rbotic statistics (10 Jul 2011)

Condor dijo:


> Pollastre está tan tocado por lo del robotic que ha quedado hablando en latín



Además de ser un gran seguidor de mis posts...

Tened cuidadín mañana, pues puede que no levantemos mucho la cabeza...
El primer paso del camino al místico 7.700, tiene que ser el viaje al místico y traidor 9.200, y cuidado que el viaje puede ser relativamente rápido...

S2s


----------



## univac (10 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Además de ser un gran seguidor de mis posts...
> 
> Tened cuidadín mañana, pues puede que no levantemos mucho la cabeza...
> El primer paso del camino al místico 7.700, tiene que ser el viaje al místico y traidor 9.200, y cuidado que el viaje puede ser relativamente rápido...
> ...



Una grafica, una carta astral, una foto al poso del te o algo para darle apoyo?

Aunque a veces se equivoque, claca pone sus graficos para soportar sus ideas :rolleye:

Animese, hasta Moises dio alguna prueba al populacho


----------



## rbotic statistics (10 Jul 2011)

univac dijo:


> Una grafica, una carta astral, una foto al poso del te o algo para darle apoyo?
> 
> Aunque a veces se equivoque, claca pone sus graficos para soportar sus ideas :rolleye:
> 
> Animese, hasta Moises dio alguna prueba al populacho



Que cachondos sois...que aporte una prueba? un gráfico del pasado con líneas imaginarias?

En fin.... que cosas

S2s


----------



## rosonero (10 Jul 2011)

Van Rompuy convoca una reunión de urgencia mañana para tratar la crisis fiscal · ELPAÍS.com

A mi esto me suena a rebote, del gato muerto, pero rebote.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Jul 2011)

De vacaciones y pensando en el ibex, es grave lo mio?

Me j*** porque me he perdido una semana guanera.

rbotic me cae usted bien porque es del clan guanero, pero relajese y aporte pruebas, es usted un trader profit (¿se dice asi?) de goldman? Que tal ser un chico de oro?


----------



## univac (10 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Que cachondos sois...que aporte una prueba? un gráfico del pasado con líneas imaginarias?
> 
> En fin.... que cosas
> 
> S2s



Algunos aquí no tenemos ni idea y nos gusta aprender, leyendo argumentos con datos al lado (sean fundamentales o técnicos) paso a paso nos alejamos de nuestro estadio larvario de gacela futura. No es cachondeo hombre


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Jul 2011)

el viernes lo dejaron todo en puntos "interesantes", los usa por encima del 1340 pero poco por encima y aqui en un punto donde todo es posible (un rebote o un picado)

como usaran los ejpeculadores lo q diga obama y lo de la UE? proximamente en sus pantallas


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Van Rompuy convoca una reunión de urgencia mañana para tratar la crisis fiscal · ELPAÍS.com
> 
> A mi esto me suena a rebote, del gato muerto, pero rebote.



no sé el guano de verdad puede empezar si pierde el IBEX, el señor soporte de 9917 ptos, igual ya han espulsado a sufientes gacelas y ya les vales igual no vaya usted a saber........ 

de momento, de momento al Balance Comercial Chino salio de maravilla 
*pronostico 14.1B - Actual 22.3B* creo que mañana los chinos iniciaran la marcha..............

Calendario Económico | Calendario Economico Forex


----------



## Claca (10 Jul 2011)

Tampoco hay que tener especial confianza en el soporte ni darle demasiada relevancia, porque nada indica de momento que el recorte haya finalizado ni que los 9.915 sean un punto de inflexión en el IBEX. En semanal se aprecia bien que estamos en un rango comprendido entre los 10.500 y los 9.800 apróximadamente, dentro de un lateral ligeramente alcista en el índice (insisto, de momento sólo tenemos mínimos y máximos crecientes, por poco, pero crecientes). En un contexto más global, el EURO sigue dentro de su figura de triangulación y la mayoría de bolsas se encuentran alejadas de los mínimos recientes, por lo que el giro sigo pensando que es bueno, pero es cierto que el BUND parece querer marcar nuevos máximos y se encuentra dentro de un canal alcista con margen para subir, lo cual nos lleva a ser prudentes a corto plazo.

De momento, con lo que hay ahora, sigo sin ver guano máximo, aunque para mí será necesario dejar algo de tiempo al mercado antes de que pueda tener otro escenario definido -es lo que tiene ser una gacela-.

Y para que no sea dicho, para el intra, si mañana se petan los 9.915, no creo que el IBEX baje de los 9.860 ;-)

PD: Sé que tengo algún que otro privado, intentaré responder en breve.


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

Tras mirar el tema con detenimiento, veo muy protegidos los mínimos de enero -sí, enero-. Esa secuencia de mínimos y máximos crecientes podría seguir intacta con todo lo que implica para el medio plazo. No me atrevo a decir si realmente el IBEX perderá los mínimos de junio, pero ahora viendo la estructura que parece seguir el índice, no me preocuparía en exceso si finalmente así lo quisieran nuestros amigos los leoncios.

Hablo alejando mucho el gráfico, a corto no tengo ni idea de lo que puede pasar, aunque para mañana y como intra ya he dicho que esos 9.860 podrían ser duros de pelar -si se pierden los 9.915- y podrían darnos alguna que otra sorpresa.

Buenos días a todos.


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

Ligeramente crecientes, pero crecientes al fin y al calvo, que diríamos de Calopez:







Y qué divergencias... Esas líneas la colgué meses atrás y, como ya he comentado alguna vez, mi visión del IBEX es, por lo tanto, más rectangular que triangular, de ahí que no vea que se haya roto nada importante.

Visión de gacela, así que ni caso 8)


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

Buenos dias a la gacelillas

Pd: A priori otro dia de incertidumbre.¿Harán prisioneros?:8:
Pd2:Como ahora lo bajen a minimos me voy a cagar en ..., que ha cambiado de ahora a finales de Junio ::
Pd3 Ya se lo que ha cambiado que ahora estoy acojo... que estoy fuera:´(


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

Como veis el futuro del Nasdaq para hoy en los 2372, si la cosa se anima a bajar.:


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Tras mirar el tema con detenimiento, veo muy protegidos los mínimos de enero -sí, enero-. Esa secuencia de mínimos y máximos crecientes podría seguir intacta con todo lo que implica para el medio plazo. No me atrevo a decir si realmente el IBEX perderá los mínimos de junio, pero ahora viendo la estructura que parece seguir el índice, no me preocuparía en exceso si finalmente así lo quisieran nuestros amigos los leoncios.
> 
> Hablo alejando mucho el gráfico, a corto no tengo ni idea de lo que puede pasar, aunque para mañana y como intra ya he dicho que esos 9.860 podrían ser duros de pelar -si se pierden los 9.915- y podrían darnos alguna que otra sorpresa.
> 
> Buenos días a todos.



pues ya lo has perdido en los 10 primeros minutos.... ahora cual sería el nuevo excenario? habrá que volverse en seguidor de roboticcccc???? espero que no ya que yo sigo largo aguantando...


----------



## pyn (11 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pues ya lo has perdido en los 10 primeros minutos.... ahora cual sería el nuevo excenario? habrá que volverse en seguidor de roboticcccc???? espero que no ya que yo sigo largo aguantando...




no los has perdido aún, a ver si hay que explicar que cuando se da un nivel de referencia no hace falta que se clave al tick, puede haber traspasos (arriba o abajo) durante algún tiempo (corto), otra cosa es que se vaya de madre 50 puntos abajo, entonces la ruptura es buena. De todos modos a mi me da que hoy lo bajan mucho más, el tema de Italia les va a servir como coartada perfecta.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pues ya lo has perdido en los 10 primeros minutos.... ahora cual sería el nuevo excenario? habrá que volverse en seguidor de roboticcccc???? espero que no ya que yo sigo largo aguantando...




Lángaro, ¿sabemos algo de algún contrato de TRE que haga que no me vaya a casa de Lladó a partirle las piernas?


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

Ha abierto justamente ahí y sí, los ha perdido, pero hablaba de una posibilidad para un intradía, nada más, no hay siguiente escenario porque no tenía ninguna relevancia más allá de un posible punto de rebote en la sesión de hoy. Ya he dicho que de momento nada indica que el recorte haya finalizado y he admitido que no tengo ni idea de lo que puede pasar a corto.


----------



## Mulder (11 Jul 2011)

A los buenos días!

Para hoy espero un mínimo algo más abajo que el viernes y luego vuelta al peponismo, pero sin demasiada volatilidad, es decir calmadamente y sin violencia.

El peponismo debería durar hasta poco antes del final de la semana.

Espero acertar y sigo recomendando acciones del sector de bienes de consumo.


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

pyn dijo:


> no los has perdido aún, a ver si hay que explicar que cuando se da un nivel de referencia no hace falta que se clave al tick, puede haber traspasos (arriba o abajo) durante algún tiempo (corto), otra cosa es que se vaya de madre 50 puntos abajo, entonces la ruptura es buena. De todos modos a mi me da que hoy lo bajan mucho más, el tema de Italia les va a servir como coartada perfecta.



No solo es Italia, es lo de Grecia que todavia no esta claro de como van aplazar la deuda, es Portugal y España que no son nada competitivas, es Francia y la mala balanza comercial que dio la semana pasada, son los indicadores adelantados de los EEUU que no dicen nada bueno, el unico pais que esta tirando dentro de occidente es Alemania (Paises bajos, Finlandia), pero por muy alemanes que sean no puden ellos solos, con toda la deuda. El problema a mi modo de ver es la falta de competitividad, no de alemania sino del resto de la Eurozona (EEUU) y eso no se arregla en dos dias, pero ya lo hemos hablado esto sirve de poco para el tradeo, intradia y más cuando BCE y Fed lanzan ayudas poco claras el dia que les sale de los ...:S


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

El EURO... debe aguantar, se apoya en la directriz alcista que conforma el triángulo.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Para hoy espero un mínimo algo más abajo que el viernes y luego vuelta al peponismo, pero sin demasiada volatilidad, es decir calmadamente y sin violencia.
> 
> ...



oara mi le queda un poco mas hacia abajo, aun no aparecen señales de vuelta (o no estan confirmadas aun)

dejen a claca, el solo intenta interpretar lo que dice el grafico, los malos son los ejpeculadores 

300 de prima de riesgo........ q HDLGP nos la van metiendo despacito, para q no la notemos, pero sin pausa (como las hipotecas, al principio cuesta pero luego ni te enteras :bla


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2011)

¿Sabeis cómo certifico yo el guano? Porque son las 9 de la mañana, y hay 56 personas leyendo el post en este momento:

(24 miembros y 32 visitantes) 

cuando sube o está estable somos 3 y Robocopic en la sombra.


----------



## Kujire (11 Jul 2011)

Esta semana .. pasta!!)

UNICREDIT 1.2 (-2.6%) 
INTESA SANPAOLO 1.605 (-2.96%) 
BANCA MPS 0.5 (-3.01%)

Veo dolor SUPERADOS LOS 300pb!!!! Elenitaaaaa!!!::

Spread Btp-Bund 10Y up to 264 (+20); 
Spagna-Germania 10Y up to 302 (+18)


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Sabeis cómo certifico yo el guano? Porque son las 9 de la mañana, y hay 56 personas leyendo el post en este momento:
> 
> (24 miembros y 32 visitantes)
> 
> cuando sube o está estable somos 3 y Robocopic en la sombra.



Yo tengo F5 quemado ya.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lángaro, ¿sabemos algo de algún contrato de TRE que haga que no me vaya a casa de Lladó a partirle las piernas?



SIENTO DECIRTE....se han caido 2 contratos, bueno uno parece que se ha retrasado, pero ha entrado otro pequeño y hay 2 posibles en Cuba para el año que viene (gordos)....


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El EURO... debe aguantar, se apoya en la directriz alcista que conforma el triángulo.



Si lo rempiese nos iriamos a los 1.36 no ¿?, canal alcista que parte de jun 2010 :


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Sabeis cómo certifico yo el guano? Porque son las 9 de la mañana, y hay 56 personas leyendo el post en este momento:
> 
> (24 miembros y 32 visitantes)
> 
> cuando sube o está estable somos 3 y Robocopic en la sombra.



Al contrario, cuando eso ocurre, normalmente es que el fin del guano está cerca. Sólo falta que entren los no habituales a decir que nos vamos a los 5.000, que hemos llegado al punto de inflexión, etc, etc.

Yo antes era de los que pensaba así, hasta que comprendí que una crisis es más rentable servida capítulo a capítulo.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> SIENTO DECIRTE....se han caido 2 contratos, bueno uno parece que se ha retrasado, pero ha entrado otro pequeño y hay 2 posibles en Cuba para el año que viene (gordos)....



Puff... de aquí al año que viene estamos en 14 euros la acción.

Gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Puff... de aquí al año que viene estamos en 14 euros la acción.
> 
> Gracias por la respuesta!



como dice claca las crisis son mas rentables servidas a plazos, te dara opciones de vender TRE mas arriba de lo q esta hoy, pero ahora debes tu decidir....... iinversor de largo plazo o vender y confirmar perdidas q ahora estan solo latentes?

suerte en tu decision


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Si lo rempiese nos iriamos a los 1.36 no ¿?, canal alcista que parte de jun 2010 :



1,34 o así, si pierde los 1,40, lo comenté en mayo. El 'problema' de este par es que le meten unos arreones descomunales al calor de las noticias -es decir, como excusa-, por lo que hay que ir con la calma y no precipitarse.


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Puff... de aquí al año que viene estamos en 14 euros la acción.
> 
> Gracias por la respuesta!



Entonces me plantearía entrar con usted para disfrutar del mercado.


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Puff... de aquí al año que viene estamos en 14 euros la acción.
> 
> Gracias por la respuesta!



El problema de TRE, más allá de lo técnico, es que ha gozado de muy buena prensa, eso para una acción en caída libre es sencillamente letal, porque los peques se lanzan a comprar "la ganga" nivel tras nivel, lo cual fuerza a las manos fuertes a extremar el dolor para echar a la gacelada.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Jul 2011)

yo estoy pensando en entrar largo, despues de que den los dividendos....


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

q ganas tengo de q llegue BANKIA


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo estoy pensando en entrar largo, despues de que den los dividendos....



si, hagalo despues, pq los ETF los descuentan :´( pero estos son tan perros q igual cuando se acaban los dividendos nos pasamos subiendo 15 dias :XX:


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> 1,34 o así, si pierde los 1,40, lo comenté en mayo. El 'problema' de este par es que le meten unos arreones descomunales al calor de las noticias -es decir, como excusa-, por lo que hay que ir con la calma y no precipitarse.



No, no pienso invertir si ya estan chungos los indices como para meterse en divisas. Pero existe la posibilidad que si el euro baja, se desinfle un poco la bolsa americana : y de produccirse la rotura del triangulo del Euro queria ver como actuaban los yankis.Gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> como dice claca las crisis son mas rentables servidas a plazos, te dara opciones de vender TRE mas arriba de lo q esta hoy, pero ahora debes tu decidir....... iinversor de largo plazo o vender y confirmar perdidas q ahora estan solo latentes?
> 
> suerte en tu decision




Es que vender ahora es perder 11.000 euros... pero prácticamente a diario es la peor de Ibex. Hoy una vez más...

Pufff, creo que me las ::


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

Las importaciones chinas crecen al menor ritmo en 20 meses · ELPAÍS.com

aterrizaje suave?.... eso me suena.......

no creo q china pete, pero tiene ciertos problemillas q debera resolver


----------



## sinnombrex (11 Jul 2011)

Esto parece que se estabiliza, a las 15:00 seguro que se va arriba.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2011)

Los HDP me huelen. Hablo de vender, y me la suben un 1.40% en 5 minutos.... A alargar la agonía!!

Gentuza...


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Esto parece que se estabiliza, a las 15:00 seguro que se va arriba.



Para hoy yo pensaba que rebotaríamos, pero con esta volatilidad es muy difícil acertar los niveles, así que cierro el pico. Esto es algo que normalmente la gente no tiene en cuenta, pero para asegurarse el tiro, lo ideal es adaptar los stops al entorno de volatilidad, es decir, en sesiones como estas últimas, reducir el apalancamiento al máximo y ganar en holgura.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

pagaria por saber q dia se ponen de acuerdo los burros y los elefantes para elevar el techo de deficit en USA, ese dia el cohetazo sera de los q les falta pantalla


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jul 2011)

Spread de nuestra deuda: 307 pb

Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, : 327.72

*Estamos en Defcon 1 (índice Defcon 317.36)*


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

Hablando de fundamentales, llevamos semanas ingestando malas noticias: que si quiebras, que si techos de deuda, que si test de estrés... tal y como lo veo yo, las caídas en la renta variable responden a todas estas cuestiones, con lo que llegamos al viernes con este percal ya descontado, así que de ahora en adelante lo bueno brillará con una luz muy especial entre tanto pesimismo. Y, recuerdo, peor que ayer, pero las bolsas -sin contar chicharros patrios- alejadas de los mínimos de junio, 350 puntillos el DAX y 700 el DOW. Hay que estar tranquilos, con la cabeza fría, pendientes del gráfico.


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hablando de fundamentales, llevamos semanas ingestando malas noticias: que si quiebras, que si techos de deuda, que si test de estrés... tal y como lo veo yo, las caídas en la renta variable responden a todas estas cuestiones, con lo que llegamos al viernes con este percal ya descontado, así que de ahora en adelante lo bueno brillará con una luz muy especial entre tanto pesimismo. Y, recuerdo, peor que ayer, pero las bolsas -sin contar chicharros patrios- alejadas de los mínimos de junio, 350 puntillos el DAX y 700 el DOW. Hay que estar tranquilos, con la cabeza fría, pendientes del gráfico.



Tranquilo Claca... que esos 9.860 podrían ser duros de pelar ...

S2s


----------



## @@strom (11 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hablando de fundamentales, llevamos semanas ingestando malas noticias: que si quiebras, que si techos de deuda, que si test de estrés... tal y como lo veo yo, las caídas en la renta variable responden a todas estas cuestiones, con lo que llegamos al viernes con este percal ya descontado, así que de ahora en adelante lo bueno brillará con una luz muy especial entre tanto pesimismo. Y, recuerdo, peor que ayer, pero las bolsas -sin contar chicharros patrios- alejadas de los mínimos de junio, 350 puntillos el DAX y 700 el DOW. Hay que estar tranquilos, con la cabeza fría, pendientes del gráfico.



Un dato a tener en cuenta, el Dow de transportes el jueves marcó máximos historicos.


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hablando de fundamentales, llevamos semanas ingestando malas noticias: que si quiebras, que si techos de deuda, que si test de estrés... tal y como lo veo yo, las caídas en la renta variable responden a todas estas cuestiones, con lo que llegamos al viernes con este percal ya descontado, así que de ahora en adelante lo bueno brillará con una luz muy especial entre tanto pesimismo. Y, recuerdo, peor que ayer, pero las bolsas -sin contar chicharros patrios- alejadas de los mínimos de junio, 350 puntillos el DAX y 700 el DOW. Hay que estar tranquilos, con la cabeza fría, pendientes del gráfico.



No quiero parecer el amigo del Guano, pero el año pasado con datos macro similares se llego a tocar la media de 20 semanal y mensual en el SP500 y ahora estamos muy alejados de ella si les diese por bajar hasta ahi tendrimamos mucho recorrido a la baja todavia.:

PD: Por pensar asi ya me dieron en el hocico la semana del peponismo.:ouch:


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Jul 2011)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre.Sigo corto
Atentos a la zona 9750 right now es el suelo del canal corto plazo
SP metido sobre el hueco de hoy.
S2 desde Biescas


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

seguimos para guano señores

hoy los usa nos acompañan, por eso la bajada tan fuerte, no es q los indices del mundo esten haciendo un homenaje a la roja  un año, como pasa el tiempo, yo entonces aun no perdia dinero en bolsa


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Tranquilo Claca... que esos 9.860 podrían ser duros de pelar ...
> 
> S2s



Bueno, no es la primera vez que me equivoco ni será la última, era una posibilidad para un intra que no se ha dado, aunque debo reconocer que en los primeros minutos de sesión -que no ha sido casualidad que se abriera precisamente ahí- he pensado que podría estar en lo cierto. Por lo demás, yo estoy muy tranquilo, si miras el último gráfico que he colgado entenderás por qué -y te recomiendo también que eches un vistazo a los gráficos de USA-, especialmente cuando estoy en liquidez y con las cosas muy claras: tengo claro que no tengo objetivos definidos, así que me estoy quietecito. 

No sé cuantos años debes tener, pero yo siendo un niñato ya dejé atrás este tipo de jueguecitos hace bastante tiempo, si esperas que me moleste este comentario lo llevas claro.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

rbotic ya genero mal rollo en otros foros y ahora parece q lo esta logrando aqui tambien

si no recuerdo mal aqui se puede tener una lista de ignorados o en su defecto, se puede dejar de entrar al trapo.......... no se pq la gente se complica la vida......

claca, si has fallado eso ya es pasado, ahora centrate en ver la señal de vuelta y ya estaaaaaaaa


----------



## pyn (11 Jul 2011)

Claca NO ENTRES AL TRAPO, sigamos mirando la sesión, cada uno sabemos quién es quién. Si empezamos a reflotar los post del amigo...


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

por cierto, despues de semanas de movimientos estrechos, desde lo de grecia los movimientos han vuelto a ser amplios...... no?

quiero decir, ahora por lo menos desde q se vuelve hasta q acaba el movimiento (sea de subida o bajada) es de mas del 5%


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

Al contrario, no hay ningún problema. Cada cual sabe por qué está en el foro, he respondido porque no tengo ningún reparo en reconocer un error ;-)


----------



## pyn (11 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> por cierto, despues de semanas de movimientos estrechos, desde lo de grecia los movimientos han vuelto a ser amplios...... no?
> 
> quiero decir, ahora por lo menos desde q se vuelve hasta q acaba el movimiento (sea de subida o bajada) es de mas del 5%




Por eso comenta Claca la acertadísima operativa de prescindir de apalancamiento (o mejor dicho reducirlo) en pos de aumentar la eslasticidad de los Stop. En momentos de volatilidad como la actual, es la mejor operativa, nos puede permitir aprovechar un movimiento mucho más grande incluso en periodos de tiempo más estrechos.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Por eso comenta Claca la acertadísima operativa de prescindir de apalancamiento (o mejor dicho reducirlo) en pos de aumentar la eslasticidad de los Stop. En momentos de volatilidad como la actual, es la mejor operativa, nos puede permitir aprovechar un movimiento mucho más grande incluso en periodos de tiempo más estrechos.



para mi es señal de cambio de forma de operar de los leones, despues de varios meses de guarreo ahora parece q si tienen mas claro el canal, la ultima vez q teniamos movimientos asi era cuando estabamos entre las lineas q unian los maximos y los minimos desde 2007 y 2009

"me se" entiende?


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> rbotic ya genero mal rollo en otros foros y ahora parece q lo esta logrando aqui tambien
> 
> si no recuerdo mal aqui se puede tener una lista de ignorados o en su defecto, se puede dejar de entrar al trapo.......... no se pq la gente se complica la vida......
> 
> claca, si has fallado eso ya es pasado, ahora centrate en ver la señal de vuelta y ya estaaaaaaaa



Puede ser que genere mal rollo, a veces digo cosas que algunos no quieren oir... me sabe mal, pero que le vamos a hacer... yo personalmente nunca he ignorado a nadie y mira que ha habido comentarios de todo tipo... así que espero que nadie lo haga, pero vosotros sabréis...

También es verdad, que estoy acostumbrado a que mis comentarios se tomen a mofa, se crea que soy poco menos que ignorante y que no tengo ni idea de Bolsa... puede ser, mis mensajes son simplones, no siguen la doctrina de moda y por lo tanto son un poco frikis...

Recuerdo por ejemplo las carcajadas, risas, choteo mayoritario en otro Foro cuando un tal rbotic registrado en 2002... sin haber escrito nunca un mensaje, va y en Mayo de 2007 anuncia que esto se acaba... estábamos en máximos... y nos íbamos ni más ni menos que al 11.700 y además va el rbotic y dice que esa es sólo una primera etapa, que luego vienen más... os podéis imaginar las risas y carcajadas... 

Recuerdo muchos más escenarios tomados a mofa... no os preocupéis estoy aconstumbrado... si os queréis echar unas risas el escenario actual es el siguiente:

- Camino al místico 7.700, pasando por el místico y traidor 9.200, el místico 8.100 y finalmente el místico 7.700, para una vez allí iniciar una verdadera recuperación.

S2s


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Puede ser que genere mal rollo, a veces digo cosas que algunos no quieren oir... me sabe mal, pero que le vamos a hacer... yo personalmente nunca he ignorado a nadie y mira que ha habido comentarios de todo tipo... así que espero que nadie lo haga, pero vosotros sabréis...
> 
> También es verdad, que estoy acostumbrado a que mis comentarios se tomen a mofa, se crea que soy poco menos que ignorante y que no tengo ni idea de Bolsa... puede ser, mis mensajes son simplones, no siguen la doctrina de moda y por lo tanto son un poco frikis...
> 
> ...



si fueras un leoncio te haria caso a pies juntillas, pero todo el mundo sabe q los osos panda no son MM :XX:


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si fueras un leoncio te haria caso a pies juntillas, pero todo el mundo sabe q los osos panda no son MM :XX:



Yo también le creería a Ud pero Pipo Inzaghi ya no es de la juventus, no parece estar Ud muy actualizado... :rolleye:

S2s


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Puede ser que genere mal rollo, a veces digo cosas que algunos no quieren oir... me sabe mal, pero que le vamos a hacer... yo personalmente nunca he ignorado a nadie y mira que ha habido comentarios de todo tipo... así que espero que nadie lo haga, pero vosotros sabréis...
> 
> También es verdad, que estoy acostumbrado a que mis comentarios se tomen a mofa, se crea que soy poco menos que ignorante y que no tengo ni idea de Bolsa... puede ser, mis mensajes son simplones, no siguen la doctrina de moda y por lo tanto son un poco frikis...
> 
> ...



Ahora solo te falta dar un plazo y por fin habrás aportado una información cuyo valor sea >0.

Ahora voy a pronosticar yo.

Los místicos 10.000 nos esperan, tras ellos alcanzaremos los no menos místicos 12.000 puntos para después recortar.

El plazo de la predicción son 25 años.


----------



## @@strom (11 Jul 2011)

Yo echando un ojo en usa a acciones como intc, csco , goog, orcl, ibm, msft.............etc etc no veo una gran caida. 
Es más , a dia de hoy veo más cerca los 13miles del dow que los 12miles.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2011)

Robocopic, los números sin timing no son NADA. Yo sé que voy a ver los 12.000, pero si no digo cuándo ya me dirá usted qué valor tienen mis opiniones. Porque en 30 años los vemos, seguro.


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ahora solo te falta dar un plazo y por fin habrás aportado una información cuyo valor sea >0.
> 
> Ahora voy a pronosticar yo.
> 
> ...



A mi el plazo no me importa tanto... seguiré haciendo honor a tu nick "bendita liquidez" hasta que crea que el escenario global ha cambiado... en mayo 2007 active el escenario MODO CRISIS ON, veremos cuando lo cierro... de momento hay que llegar al místico 7.700 aunque tengan que pasar 1mes, 3meses, 1 año o 2 años...

S2s


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Yo echando un ojo en usa a acciones como intc, csco , goog, orcl, ibm, msft.............etc etc no veo una gran caida.
> Es más , a dia de hoy veo más cerca los 13miles del dow que los 12miles.



Desde luego el sector tecnologia es el mas competitivo de lo Yankies, pero las previsiones de cisco y oracle no han sido muy buenas, alguna información confidencial.


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Robocopic, los números sin timing no son NADA. Yo sé que voy a ver los 12.000, pero si no digo cuándo ya me dirá usted qué valor tienen mis opiniones. Porque en 30 años los vemos, seguro.



Para que necesita el timing? está obligado a operar?
Si alguien le asegurara (Que no es así) que el IBEX va a llegar al 7.700 luego irá al 9.200 volverá al 8.100 y subirá al 12.400... no le serviría de nada?, pasara esto en 1, 2 o 5 años?...

Hay muchos mantras en el mundillo de la Bolsa... uno es que los precios sin timing no sirven de nada.

S2s


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> A mi el plazo no me importa tanto... seguiré haciendo honor a tu nick "bendita liquidez" hasta que crea que el escenario global ha cambiado... en mayo 2007 active el escenario MODO CRISIS ON, veremos cuando lo cierro... de momento hay que llegar al místico 7.700 aunque tengan que pasar 1mes, 3meses, 1 año o 2 años...
> 
> S2s




O 100...

Asómese a la ventana, que va a pasar una rubia imponente por la ventana. Eso sí, no le aseguro si va a ser hoy, mañana, en una semana, antes del 2020... ¿Me consideraría un pitoniso entonces?


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> O 100...
> 
> Asómese a la ventana, que va a pasar una rubia imponente por la ventana. Eso sí, no le aseguro si va a ser hoy, mañana, en una semana, antes del 2020... ¿Me consideraría un pitoniso entonces?



Si me asegura que va a pasar una rubia - una morena - una morena - una rubia y una peliroja y en este orden... le diría que si... me daría igual el timing...

S2s


----------



## @@strom (11 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Desde luego el sector tecnologia es el mas competitivo de lo Yankies, pero las previsiones de cisco y oracle no han sido muy buenas, alguna información confidencial.



Yo de fundamentales ni papa. Me referia a los charts.


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jul 2011)

Y mi escenario es ese... no vale la pena entrar con acciones, si no hemos visitado previamente el místico 7.700... hasta entonces, pueden haber rebotes aprovechables, pero ninguna espectativa de inversión a más plazo...

Evidentemente, para alguien que opera diariamente a corto plazo, esto le sirve poco... aunque tampoco diría que no le sirve.

S2s


----------



## tonuel (11 Jul 2011)

jijiji... malditos especuladores...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> A mi el plazo no me importa tanto... seguiré haciendo honor a tu nick "bendita liquidez" hasta que crea que el escenario global ha cambiado... en mayo 2007 active el escenario MODO CRISIS ON, veremos cuando lo cierro... de momento hay que llegar al místico 7.700 aunque tengan que pasar 1mes, 3meses, 1 año o 2 años...
> 
> S2s



Coñe, pero es que eso es tener más paciencia que el santo Job, ¿insinúas que llevas 4 añazos en liquidez?

Ese disclaimer hay que hacerlo antes de decir nada porque aquí hay estilos muy distintos de trapicheo, desde la especulación a tiempo de Plank hasta la inversión a escala cosmológica.


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Yo de fundamentales ni papa. Me referia a los charts.



Lastima , no quiero decir que el chart no de pasta, pero una buena información ya se sabe,


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Coñe, pero es que eso es tener más paciencia que el santo Job, ¿insinúas que llevas 4 añazos en liquidez?
> 
> Ese disclaimer hay que hacerlo antes de decir nada porque aquí hay estilos muy distintos de trapicheo, desde la especulación a tiempo de Plank hasta la inversión a escala cosmológica.



4 años en MODO CRISIS ON...

Eso quiere decir que permanezco en LIQUIDEZ y sólo entro cuando creo que hay un movimento significativo (equivelente a +1.200 puntos IBEX), corto en el tiempo (es un riesgo estar dentro del mercado en MODO CRISIS) de 1 a 3 meses y en aquellas acciones que creo que pueden mejorar al INDICE...

En modo CRISIS OF... como pudo ser de mayo 2003 - mayo 2007... el planteamiento es prácticamente a la inversa... 

S2s


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Si me asegura que va a pasar una rubia - una morena - una morena - una rubia y una peliroja y en este orden... le diría que si... me daría igual el timing...
> 
> S2s




En 15 años en algún momento pasará, igual que un coche rojo, seguido de uno blanco, negro, azul, blanco... Es simple cuestión estadística.


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> 4 años en MODO CRISIS ON...
> 
> Eso quiere decir que permanezco en LIQUIDEZ y sólo entro cuando creo que hay un movimento significativo (equivelente a +1.200 puntos IBEX), corto en el tiempo (es un riesgo estar dentro del mercado en MODO CRISIS) de 1 a 3 meses y en aquellas acciones que creo que pueden mejorar al INDICE...
> 
> ...



Me encanta su teoria, pero una preguntilla alguna idea para llevarse algun pipo a la cuenta de resultados para hoy, hace muchos dias que estoy fuera de mercado y tengo ganas de pipos.:fiufiu:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> 4 años en MODO CRISIS ON...
> 
> Eso quiere decir que permanezco en LIQUIDEZ y sólo entro cuando creo que hay un movimento significativo (equivelente a +1.200 puntos IBEX), corto en el tiempo (es un riesgo estar dentro del mercado en MODO CRISIS) de 1 a 3 meses y en aquellas acciones que creo que pueden mejorar al INDICE...
> 
> ...



Entonces ya sé lo que pasa, que tú solo apuestas al alza y vienes a un hilo donde se especula tanto al alza como a la baja a hablar del mundo desde tu particular punto de vista.

Si estás en modo crisis ON, ganarías mucho más apostando a la baja que al alza.

¿Tú no te pones corto o qué?


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Me encanta su teoria, pero una preguntilla alguna idea para llevarse algun pipo a la cuenta de resultados para hoy, hace muchos dias que estoy fuera de mercado y tengo ganas de pipos.:fiufiu:



Pues no puedo ayudarte... no opero con derivados y no tengo TR...
Juego en tercera división... donde los rivales són más facilones... no participo voluntariamente en la liga de las estrellas del intradía, que no deja de ser un juego suma 0 dónde para ganar hay que sacárselo a otro de los jugadores y donde además los que juegan no son pardillos e intentan lo mismo que tu.

Yo le aconsejo paciencia y jugar la liga de tercera división... 

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Entonces ya sé lo que pasa, que tú solo apuestas al alza y vienes a un hilo donde se especula tanto al alza como a la baja a hablar del mundo desde tu particular punto de vista.
> 
> Si estás en modo crisis ON, ganarías mucho más apostando a la baja que al alza.
> 
> ¿Tú no te pones corto o qué?



En el hilo no se especula... se habla del IBEX, si no es así avisad-me...

Supongo que en este hilo caben también otras formas de operar/ver el mercado... la de especular al alza y a la baja en un corto plazo pongamos que intradiario, no tiene ningún interés para mi, lo encuentro una manera de complicarse la existencia, con una esperanza matemática negativa y dónde sólo un pequeño porcentaje de especuladores domina la situación... llevàndose como ganacias la poca perdida de otros muchos especuladores...

S2s


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Pues no puedo ayudarte... no opero con derivados y no tengo TR...
> Juego en tercera división... donde los rivales són más facilones... no participo voluntariamente en la liga de las estrellas del intradía, que no deja de ser un juego suma 0 dónde para ganar hay que sacárselo a otro de los jugadores y donde además los que juegan no son pardillos e intentan lo mismo que tu.
> 
> Yo le aconsejo paciencia y jugar la liga de tercera división...
> ...



No tienes por que verlo asi, puede ser que alguien que tiene titulos compre futuros para protejerse y a partir de ese momento tu eres el que asumes los riesgos, y si aciertas te llevas un dinerillo. Ganar-ganar, el se a protegido y tu te llevas una pastilla.


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> No tienes por que verlo asi, puede ser que alguien que tiene titulos compre futuros para protejerse y a partir de ese momento tu eres el que asumes los riesgos, y si aciertas te llevas un dinerillo. Ganar-ganar, el se a protegido y tu te llevas una pastilla.



No digo que no conozca los futuros ni otros derivados...
Digo que voluntariamente no juego en esa división, no pasa nada, no me haré rico pero no me esquilmarán como a la mayoría de los que entran a jugar en primera... que no se si os habéis fijado, pero se hace más dinero vendiendo libros, cursos o haciendo de analistos... que operando.

S2s


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

el guano corre y nosotros hablando del sexo de los angeles

tonuel where are u???????


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (11 Jul 2011)

cuales son los soportes del santander??

es muy divertido leeros los días de lluvia xD


----------



## tarrito (11 Jul 2011)

Tonuel tengo MIEDOOO!!! :S :´(

::


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://estaticos01.cache.el-mundo.net/blogs/elmundo/lafotodelasemana/imagenes_posts/2011/03/27/a2-40275617_470x637.jpg

el santander no tiene soportes, tiene tirantes


quien me iba a decir q mis cortos abiertos con grecia me iban a dar dinero gracias a italia :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2011)

TEF toca mínimos anuales. Al SAN le queda muy poco.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> TEF toca mínimos anuales. Al SAN le queda muy poco.



aun no hay señal de vuelta en el ibex, ten cuidado, los usa les queda caida si quieren caer


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> aun no hay señal de vuelta en el ibex, ten cuidado, los usa les queda caida si quieren caer





Ya, ya. Lo decía como curiosidad, no porque ello vaya a actuar de soporte.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jul 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Tonuel tengo MIEDOOO!!! :S :´(
> 
> ::





muahahahahahahahaha.... yo también... ) ) )


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jul 2011)

Tengo pensado montar un huerto urbano y pasaba por aquí a recoger guano ::

En liquidez asumiendo las pérdidas:

20110711 09:01:03 MN Jul11 L -2 9840.0 


::


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> aun no hay señal de vuelta en el ibex, ten cuidado, los usa les queda caida si quieren caer



Pero creo que necesitamos que el Euro acabe de caer.:

PD:Intervendran nuestros amijos del BCE and Fed (swap lines) :


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2011)

Tonuel, ¿alguna opinión acerca de nuestros amigos de Sacyr?


----------



## tonuel (11 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tonuel, ¿alguna opinión acerca de nuestros amigos de Sacyr?


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


>




No está mal, pero para mí un -5% en una empresa:

A- Afín al PSOE
B- Relacionada con la construcción y el inmobiliario
C- Malmetiendo en asuntos de petróleo

bien merece algo más sonado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jul 2011)

Nada, que no pueden con nosotros, tienen a los políticos haciendo el paripé para ver si nos asustan y a los ordenadores haciendo horas extra pero no pueden, no son capaces.

Hemos vencido, yo voy a comprar un arma corta por si intentan algo más personal pero vamos, que no creo.

Que se retiren. ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jul 2011)

Venga ZP, aguanta, no te rindas, que esto son cuatro Hedge Fund mal contados.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

forexpros a petado?

lo de hoy da para paja


----------



## Kalevala (11 Jul 2011)

Por si a alguien le interesa, yo creo que el IBEX ha tocado fondo para unos días (o se abre un precipicio)
Está en la base del canal bajista que sigue desde febrero, asiq ue le toca rebotar.
Por supuesto ninguna tendencia es infinita y se acaba.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Al menos yo en mi táctica con opciones me he jugado parte de las ganacias a que rebota y el viernes termina por encima de 9900 ienso:

Edito para añadir que falta la barra de hoy, que llega hasta los 9605 justo en la rayita roja.


----------



## robergarc (11 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


>





Años ha que no me pasaba por el hilo del Ibex, pero veo que las viejas y buenas costumbres no se han perdido.

El guano, amigo tonuel, el gran guano acecha...


----------



## tonuel (11 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No está mal, pero para mí un -5% en una empresa:
> 
> A- Afín al PSOE
> B- Relacionada con la construcción y el inmobiliario
> ...





al cierre lo tendrá...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jul 2011)

Justo ahora ha tocado la bajista de m/p, ahora toca rebotar, o habemus guano del bueno, seguramente sera la primera, pero....


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

A ver si los pepones la levantan pero esta vez no tengo ni cortos ni SL, a ver si la levantan tan facil.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jul 2011)

Estamos jugando con fuego, no?:baba:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jul 2011)

Muahhhhhhhhhhaaahhhhhh!


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

El nasdaq lo pilota Wernher von Braun:






En cuanto se le acabe el combutible me pongo corto:baba:


----------



## tonuel (11 Jul 2011)

huelo certificados... :baba:


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> huelo certificados... :baba:



Disculpe Señor tonuel, pero que son los certificados.:o


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jul 2011)

Vuelvo de las minivacaciones y guanillo camino de guano del bueno, me encanta.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Disculpe Señor tonuel, pero que son los certificados.:o




al cierre los verá... ) ) )


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

Hay que reconocer que si lo que quieren es meter miedo lo están haciendo realmente bien


----------



## tonuel (11 Jul 2011)

por un momento vi perder los 9600... :baba:



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## R.G.C.I.M. (11 Jul 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Muahhhhhhhhhhaaahhhhhh!



Será en Octubre...


----------



## Antiparras (11 Jul 2011)

el clima es propicio para que Bankia salga a bolsa 
los nuevos "bankeros" van a saborear el guano como dios manda...


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

Se acerca el momento de la verdad:







O nos cortaran el rollo.::

Bueno parece que esto va enserio si los politicastros no nos cortan el rollo el guano esta asegurado a disfrutar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jul 2011)

Dentro largo a 9555 ::::::::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Dentro largo a 9555 ::::::::



Qué buenos precios te hace tu broker.


----------



## pollastre (11 Jul 2011)

Si pestañean se lo van a perder...

estoy de viaje, pero no he podido resistir la tentación de echar un HVEI35 con el portátil. He leído medio entre prisas lo de los 330pb y el -3%, y se me ha venido a la cabeza El Segador Tonuelístico con cara de Nelson ::::


----------



## pollastre (11 Jul 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Muahhhhhhhhhhaaahhhhhh!





LCASC, estás _enloquecío _:XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Jul 2011)

solo pasaba a saludar

que ilusion que tonuel me certifique al sabadell

asi la proxima caja de bombones que den en la junta, me sabra a gloria, mas teniendo en cuenta que solo tengo 2 acciones (la caja de bombones ya da rentabilidad suficiente, es de nestle) 

lo estoy esperando hace mucho tiempo, pero creo que aun puedo esperar un poco mas, hasta antes de octubre ?


----------



## JKG (11 Jul 2011)

Bendo vanko vueno i pido halluda pa vanko malo. Dame argo


----------



## Mulder (11 Jul 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Con lo feliz que sería hoy rafaxl mirando gráficos y no se presenta por aquí.

Este chaval o es súmamente gafe o es un leoncio encubierto


----------



## tonuel (11 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si pestañean se lo van a perder...
> 
> estoy de viaje, pero no he podido resistir la tentación de echar un HVEI35 con el portátil. He leído medio entre prisas lo de los 330pb y el -3%, y se me ha venido a la cabeza El Segador Tonuelístico con cara de Nelson ::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jul 2011)

Y mañana sale Bankia jajaja con la que está cayendo.


----------



## wsleone (11 Jul 2011)

*Ahhhhhh !!!!!* *Cuánto tiempo sin postear*


----------



## Jucari (11 Jul 2011)

6.04....Si no es la capitulación poco le falta...aunque soy un fiel seguidor de Claca y hay que mantener la calma...


----------



## tarrito (11 Jul 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YouTube - ‪PERRO QUE SABE LLAMAR A BATMAN‬&rlm;[/YOUTUBE]

:ouch: :XX:



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Muahhhhhhhhhhaaahhhhhh!


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

1180 pipos en el nasdaq en un ratinin asi da gusto.





Voy a tener que cambiar el Nick:XX:


----------



## Jucari (11 Jul 2011)

Cárpatos..

La rentabilidad del bono español pasa del 6 % por primera vez desde 1997.*Este es el punto en que Irlanda, Grecia y Portugal ya no pudieron parar el rescate. *


----------



## tonuel (11 Jul 2011)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCFGbh6m4-M?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCFGbh6m4-M?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


Saludos


----------



## rosonero (11 Jul 2011)

Otra sangria y yo en el trabajo y sin internec en el pc, menos mal del 3g y el movil.

Enoharabuena a los cortos.


----------



## debianita (11 Jul 2011)

Maestro Tonuel, vaya llamando a Nelson

No he visto violines 

Meter algun corto por mi o entre el curro y los pañales ...


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Otra sangria y yo en el trabajo y sin internec en el pc, menos mal del 3g y el movil.
> 
> Enoharabuena a los cortos.



Me parece que se va a acabar el rollo, ya estan subiendo el Euro.:´(


----------



## Masta_Killa (11 Jul 2011)

Mmm... buen momento (quizá esperar unos días) para entrar de nuevo en SAN.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (11 Jul 2011)

Buenas tardes, esto es lo que le pasa a las gacelillas como yo, había perdido la confianza y ahora estoy fuera, como jode. Mientras tanto hablando Obama sobre el techo de gasto y ha dicho que todavía no han llegado a ningún acuerdo, así que vamos tensando más la cuerda si cabe. Al final lo aprobarán el problema es el tiempo que se demoren.....


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jul 2011)

y.... fuera 9640. Recuperado lo perdido esta mañana.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jul 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Maestro Tonuel, vaya llamando a Nelson
> 
> No he visto violines




hoy que no falte de na... )


----------



## Pedro Solves (11 Jul 2011)

Yo estuve aquí...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Y mañana sale Bankia jajaja con la que está cayendo.



Bankia sale el día 20, mañana es el último día para dar órdenes de compra REVOCABLES.

Yo creo que Bankia va a subir y bastante, si te fijas, puede que pille al Ibex en pleno rebote.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jul 2011)

botas mamón... hoy certifico si o si... :X


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

es emitir certificados y se masifica esto 

no bajen la guardia q hace dos semanas tambien nos frotabamos las patitas y al final tuvimos q ponernos hemoal.....


----------



## debianita (11 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> hoy que no falte de na... )



ehhh Acabo de pillar unas puts, por si nos vamos a los 3000, quiero mi billete :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

por cierto aprovecho a tomar sitio en un hilo mitico 

:XX:


----------



## rosonero (11 Jul 2011)

Como se me hinchen me pongo corto y se acaba la sangría


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

Se acabo el guano!!, a ver señores circulen por favor.:´(


----------



## tonuel (11 Jul 2011)

Sacyr -5,69%
Caixabank -5,29%






lástima del cierre esperanzador para las gacelas... podría haber sido un gran dia... 


Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bankia sale el día 20, mañana es el último día para dar órdenes de compra REVOCABLES.
> 
> Yo creo que Bankia va a subir y bastante, si te fijas, puede que pille al Ibex en pleno rebote.



A ver qué tal, aún recuerdo la salida de Criteria ::

Claro que La Caixa lo hizo bien y colocó el paquete entre su clientela gaceril, Bankia al tener que colocar entre leoncios ha tenido que bajar mucho el precio, lástima... ya la tenia en lista de cortos :rolleye:


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jul 2011)

Vaya! Ahora todos os apuntáis a la derrota!...

Pero a mi me ha tocado lo peor... anunciar el día negro, que es de lo menos gratificante que existe en los Foros...

S2s


----------



## tonuel (11 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Se acabo el guano a ver señores circulen por favor.:´(






gacela... 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

:Baile: por cierto, lo de BANKIARROTA esta registrado :Baile: currense ustedes nuevos motes para la proxima niña bonita del foro :XX:


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jul 2011)

Bankia va a subir? estamos hablando del mismo agujero negro de dimensión sideral?

Recordad que: Bankia es la primera KK de la nueva Banka.

S2s


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jul 2011)

No se, yo amante del guano, me queda un cierto regusto amargo, aqui hay algo que huele mal, huele a subida peponica a los 10200, ojala me equivoque por la salud de tonuel.


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> gacela... 8:



Pero de las grandes:






A este tipo me parece que se la conoce como Ñu.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No se, yo amante del guano, me queda un cierto regusto amargo, aqui hay algo que huele mal, huele a subida peponica a los 10200, ojala me equivoque por la salud de tonuel.



ni se sube ni se baja del tiron, claro q habra subida tarde o temprano, los USA estan esperando q se aumente el techo de gasto para volver a tirar de impresora y aqui es tal el desmadre de la deuda soberana q el BCE tendra q terminar tomando decisiones serias............ pero mientras.........disfrutemos lo guanizado


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jul 2011)

Hay que ver que arte el de la quema de PIGS...

como saben arrimar el ascua cuando la hoguera languidece... primero echan a Grecia... luego a Irlanda... Portugal... le dan la vuelta al ascua de Grecia... mientras acercan al fuego leños más importantes España, Italia...

Que arte, parece como si estuviera todo orquestado! jejejeje

Que la crisis será larga, sin duda... que quieren quemar PIGS a diestro y siniestro, también... que ahora le ha tocado a Italia, italianos a apretar el culo, os tocan recortes!

En fín, quieren sangre y hasta que no corra no pararan...

S2s


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2011)

Este hilo es tan grande, que hasta en un día en el que he perdido 1.000 euros (y van....) os he leido de vuelta de una comida con amigos y no he podido parar de reir.


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Este hilo es tan grande, que hasta en un día en el que he perdido 1.000 euros (y van....) os he leido de vuelta de una comida con amigos y no he podido parar de reir.



Pues eso amigo hay que recuperarlo, con cabeza y tiempo pero esto no puede quedar asi.


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2011)

Hamijos, la toña de hoy ha sido muy significativa desde el punto de vista técnico, incluso para los que sólo esperamos bajadas en el corto y medio plazo.

Igual estoy conspiranoico pero en las últimas 5 semanas he visto 3 trampas alcista de libro ::

P.D: No estoy ni corto ni largo.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, la toña de hoy ha sido muy significativa desde el punto de vista técnico, incluso para los que sólo esperamos bajadas en el corto y medio plazo.
> 
> Igual estoy conspiranoico pero en las últimas 5 semanas he visto 3 trampas alcista de libro ::
> 
> P.D: No estoy ni corto ni largo.



estas medio? ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Pues eso amigo hay que recuperarlo, con cabeza y tiempo pero esto no puede quedar asi.



Anda no seas cabrón y devuélvele esos 1000 euros.


----------



## descontento (11 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Anda no seas cabrón y devuélvele esos 1000 euros.



Si no los he ganado he entrado pero con lo minimo por si las moscas, que todavia guardo el susto de estos ultimos dias.:8: Y no me fio de inyeciones, swap lines y resto de trucos de los banqueros centrales ::

PD: Temas psicologicos, hay que ganar confianza otra vez que hace dos semanas perdi bastante mas que 1000 €.:´(


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> estas medio? ::



En liquidez viendo el festival de volatilidad y trampas que se hacen los leoncios. A estas alturas de la película, ya quedan pocas gacelas en el mercado y la guerra es entre las manos fuertes.

Esto se ve mejor desde fuera y si se les va de las manos puede ocurrir cualquier cosa.


----------



## paco jones (11 Jul 2011)

*Caídas en las bolsas europeas. Ningún valor español del eurostoxx supera el 5% de caída.*

Caídas en Europa como hacía tiempo que no veíamos. En el eurostoxx ningún valor de nuestro país ha caído más de un 5%.

Valores que hoy 11 de julio han superado las caídas del 5%:

TELECOM ITALIA 0,835	-5,49%
SOCIETE GENERALE 36,33	-5,7%
UNICREDITO ITALIANO 1,154	-6,33%
AXA 14,24	-6,59%
BNP 46,455	-6,75%
ING 7,785	-7,26%
CRÉDIT AGRICOLE 8,746	-7,66%
BCA. INTESA 1,526	-7,74%


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> En liquidez viendo el festival de volatilidad y trampas que se hacen los leoncios. A estas alturas de la película, ya quedan pocas gacelas en el mercado y la guerra es entre las manos fuertes.
> 
> Esto se ve mejor desde fuera y si se les va de las manos puede ocurrir cualquier cosa.



exagerado, para mi (creo) q ha sido mas tramposo mayo-junio q ahora, los movimientos se ven con cierta claridad y son amplios

yo creo q estos dos meses, julio y agosto, seran de bandazos, pero mas "honestos" de lo q en un principio se puede pensar


----------



## Abner (11 Jul 2011)

¿No había por ahí un hilo donde hicimos una mini porra de cuándo el bono superaría el 6%?


----------



## Samo (11 Jul 2011)

lo de Bankia se puede parar en el último momento, no? Bankia va a ser peor que el Titanic


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> exagerado, para mi (creo) q ha sido mas tramposo mayo-junio q ahora, los movimientos se ven con cierta claridad y son amplios
> 
> yo creo q estos dos meses, julio y agosto, seran de bandazos, pero mas "honestos" de lo q en un principio se puede pensar



Las 3 últimas trampas alcistas han sido de libro .....

Hoy no era un día para caer de esta forma. Han ido a machete desde la pérdida del 9.800.

Veamos cómo sigue.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Las 3 últimas trampas alcistas han sido de libro .....
> 
> Hoy no era un día para caer de esta forma. Han ido a machete desde la pérdida del 9.800.
> 
> Veamos cómo sigue.



bueno, vale, entiendo lo q dices......ese 1243 daba pie a pensar en subidas y zas ......... y lo de la semana post grecia........pero bueno antes no solo amagaban....... tambien daban


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> bueno, vale, entiendo lo q dices......ese 1243 daba pie a pensar en subidas y zas ......... y lo de la semana post grecia........pero bueno antes no solo amagaban....... tambien daban



No miro el SP, de hecho en SP no está tan mal.

El chulibex lleva meses ignorando las subidas del SP, penalizando las incertidumbres del SP y amplificando las caídas del SP (cada una de las etapas cuando ha correspondido).

La debilidad del índice patrio es manifiesta y no presagia nada, nada bueno para las huestes ejpañolas.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No miro el SP, de hecho en SP no está tan mal.
> 
> El chulibex lleva meses ignorando las subidas del SP, penalizando las incertidumbres del SP y amplificando las caídas del SP (cada una de las etapas cuando ha correspondido).
> 
> La debilidad del índice patrio es manifiesta y no presagia nada, nada bueno para las huestes ejpañolas.



pues ahora mismo solo recuerdo ese amago de triple suelo como trampa en el ibex : de todas maneras lo q penaliza al ibex es ser un indice tan bankiarizado, justo el sector mas castigado

edito: estan los usa intentando hacer doble suelo? el S&P


----------



## pamplinero (11 Jul 2011)

Creo que bankia esta forzado a salir en bolsa o sino lo intervienen. Corregidme si me equivoco.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Jul 2011)

Un día como hoy no podía dejar de pasar a saludar, un momentito libre que tengo entre cambios de pañales y biberones.


----------



## INTRUDER (11 Jul 2011)

paco jones dijo:


> Caídas en Europa como hacía tiempo que no veíamos. En el eurostoxx ningún valor de nuestro país ha caído más de un 5%.
> 
> Valores que hoy 11 de julio han superado las caídas del 5%:
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, a cada pais le toca un dia, y esta visto que a Italia se la tenian guardada. Ya veras que el miercoles o jueves nos toca a nosotros. :cook:


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2011)

Las trampas alcistas han sido el 31 de Mayo (el caso más notorio), el 21 de Junio y la semana del 27 de Junio.

Los movimientos de cepo alcista son muy relevantes en el análisis técnico actual. En el mes pasado se han visto casos muy claros y que nos deben poner en alerta.

Lo mismo mañana empieza a subir sin parar hasta los 17.000 pero lo que es seguro es que ha día de hoy las probabilidades de caidas son mayores que las probabilidades de alzas.

Aún así, nunca vayamos a pescar sin SL (aunque lo pongamos lejos del punto de entrada)


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Jul 2011)

Visto lo visto hoy, me pregunto cuantos paises hacen falta que quiebren a la vez para ver guano del bueno en el "churribex", hundiéndose hasta los 5.000 puntos pronosticados por muchos en este foro. :rolleye:


----------



## Quemao (11 Jul 2011)

Frase mítica ladrillera-burbujil adaptada a la jerga financiera-bursatil:

-Esta zona (*) va parriba.


(*) La Eurozona.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jul 2011)

lo de Bankia no va a durar ni dos dias, si coincide con el rebote quizá una semana...............


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo de Bankia no va a durar ni dos dias, si coincide con el rebote quizá una semana...............



Puede ser el Astroc de la burbuja financiera en ejpaña. ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jul 2011)

Estamos en maximos de prima de riesgo, los hijosdesumadre atacando como nunca a Italia, peligrando toda la eurozona. El default griego, parece estar ya bien dentro, despues de semanas de solo la puntita, y continuamos para bingo en lo que a paises rescatados se refiere, y a todas estas seguimos camino de una deflacion galopante, fed al margen [por mucho empeño que ponga soy incapaz de parar un tren con la mano].

En nuestro indice no veo mucha gacelada dispuesta a entrar, suficiente le han quitado ya. Sigo pensando que el ibex esta mas cerca de los tonuelisticos niveles que de maximos, no creo en ninguna compañia del ibex, quien mas quien menos esta jodido, que compañias como Sacyr, FCC, PASTOR, coticen a algo mas que 0 es por la increible mentira de la contabilidad financiera y el feudalismo patrio. Se cotizan cash flows, vencimientos de deuda, rendimientos ponderados, todo mentira.

Puede que sigamos en ese margen que tantas veces hemos visto en las graficas de claca, pero el final del camino es el guano, porque lo que no puede ser no puede ser y ademas es imposible.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

de todas maneras nos centramos en BANKIARROTA pero algun banco pequeño tipo pastor o asi.......... huele a muerto pero bastante

edito: ojito al cierre USA, si no tenemos mano de dios inesperada a ultima hora, mañana se abre con gap bajista de nuevo

rafaxl gracias por estar lejos del pc !!!!!! :XX:


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> de todas maneras nos centramos en BANKIARROTA pero algun banco pequeño tipo pastor o asi.......... huele a muerto pero bastante



¿cuando debuta en el parquet la mierda-bankia?


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estamos en maximos de prima de riesgo, los hijosdesumadre atacando como nunca a Italia, peligrando toda la eurozona. El default griego, parece estar ya bien dentro, despues de semanas de solo la puntita, y continuamos para bingo en lo que a paises rescatados se refiere, y a todas estas seguimos camino de una deflacion galopante, fed al margen [por mucho empeño que ponga soy incapaz de parar un tren con la mano].
> 
> En nuestro indice no veo mucha gacelada dispuesta a entrar, suficiente le han quitado ya. Sigo pensando que el ibex esta mas cerca de los tonuelisticos niveles que de maximos, no creo en ninguna compañia del ibex, quien mas quien menos esta jodido, que compañias como Sacyr, FCC, PASTOR, coticen a algo mas que 0 es por la increible mentira de la contabilidad financiera y el feudalismo patrio. Se cotizan cash flows, vencimientos de deuda, rendimientos ponderados, todo mentira.
> 
> Puede que sigamos en ese margen que tantas veces hemos visto en las graficas de claca, pero el final del camino es el guano, porque lo que no puede ser no puede ser y ademas es imposible.



¿por qué piensas así de FCC?. Es una entidad que me interesará en su momento (cuando la lleven a los infiernos).


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

El SAN:







Parece que todavía le queda algo de caída.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cuando debuta en el parquet la mierda-bankia?



creo q un forero dijo q mañana se cerraba lo de la emision pero q no debuta hasta el 20

hay q ir paso a paso, pero ahora mismo "creo" q queda bajada (9400-9200) si los usa bajan a 12200 y 1300.........proximamente en sus pantallas


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El SAN:
> 
> 
> Parece que todavía le queda algo de caída.



A estos precios de saldo comienza a ser una inversión interesante en buy and hold. ¿Lo volveremos a ver a 4? ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> edito: ojito al cierre USA, si no tenemos mano de dios inesperada a ultima hora, mañana se abre con gap bajista de nuevo



En mínimos de sesión right now.

He echado de menos a Kujire con su red panic button ::


----------



## ProfePaco (11 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En mínimos de sesión right now.
> 
> He echado de menos a Kujire con su red panic button ::



yo te pongo uno, hombre...


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

A mí esto me está recordando a mayo del 2010... con una escenificación del guano muy cuidada, mucha volatilidad y miedo, fuerte pesimismo entre los inversores, con trampas alcistas y unas divergencias del copón que más tarde se materializaron en unas peponadas espectaculares. Es pronto, ya se verá...


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A mí esto me está recordando a mayo del 2010... con una escenificación del guano muy cuidada, mucha volatilidad y miedo, fuerte pesimismo entre los inversores, con trampas alcistas y unas divergencias del copón que más tarde se materializaron en unas peponadas espectaculares. Es pronto, ya se verá...



Está claro que pueden hacer lo que quieran y deshacer cualquier figura alcista (la trampa del HCH del 2010 fue sonado).

En el medio plazo no ves guano ?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El SAN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verde, son los 9400 del ibex. 

FCC, es una compañia que por numeros esta muy cerca del precipicio, y aguanta porque es FCC, veremos a partir del credit crunch de los entes publicos como su sector servicios aguanta.
Ha estado muy mal gestionada, yo, de todas estas empresas la que mejor veo, es OHL, aunque solo sea porque es marques, :XX::XX:


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Está claro que pueden hacer lo que quieran y deshacer cualquier figura alcista (la trampa del HCH del 2010 fue sonado).
> 
> En el medio plazo no ves guano ?



Los 8.XXX -rango inferior-, sí, con los bancos probablemente al 61% fibo de toda la subida desde marzo de 2009, pero eso es plantear un escenario que de momento está guardado en el cajón. Sigo insistiendo que hasta que no se pierdan los 9.400 la secuencia será de máximos y mínimos crecientes y, en el caso de que se perdieran, todavía nos quedaría ese máximo decreciente por realizar


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Los 8.XXX -rango inferior-, sí, con los bancos probablemente al 61% fibo de toda la subida desde marzo de 2009, pero eso es plantear un escenario que de momento está guardado en el cajón. Sigo insistiendo que hasta que no se pierdan los 9.400 la secuencia será de máximos y mínimos crecientes y, en el caso de que se perdieran, todavía nos quedaría ese máximo decreciente por realizar



También lo veo. Desde luego que para que eso ocurra, se debe sumar el SP y de momento no tiene ninguna pauta de vuelta.

Seguramente, las cosas en el SP ocurran despacio (todavía tiene mucha inercia alcista)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jul 2011)

Dije como hace un mes el 9400, y no por ser tan evidente, dejara de ser mentira, el ibex esta condenado a tocarlo, en ese peregrinaje a sabe dios que. En esta ultima grafica claca se aprecia a la perfeccion la operativa de los ultimos meses. Que pasara despues, yo tengo mi apuesta, pero vete tu a saber que nos espera a la vuelta de la esquina.

Sobre el asunto de bankia, solo puedo decir que una compañia que pretende capitalizar 6.000 millones parece ser la prueba de fuego de todo un pais, por lo tanto, lo que se dilucida no es la solvencia de bankia, si no todo el merdel financiero español, y en este caso tambien tengo mi apuesta, y es la que pone en la firma de tonuel. La ingenieria contable roza cotas que yo jamas creeria, tal como estas:

BBK revela que CajaSur perdió 1.100 millones de euros en 2010 - 2748605 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2011)

En el último comentario ya alertaba de que el BUND muy probablemente buscaría nuevos máximos relativos, por lo que a corto plazo debíamos ser especialmente prudentes, pues bien, a pesar de la gran fortaleza que demuestra, ahora se enfrenta a obstáculos no muy evidentes que podrían frenar en seco sus aspiraciones alcistas. Además, viendo la subida tan vertical realizada, lo lógico sería que la corrección fuera igualmente violenta:







Pull en zona de techo, con divergencias bajistas... interesante. Reitero que no hay que perder la calma ni dejarse llevar por el sentimiento que nos venden los medios.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jul 2011)

a los guanos dias 

Ya ni sigo las cotizaciones pero al ver varios dias de guano inimterrumpido me he acordado de vosotros 


ya os imagino delante de vuestras pantallas asi :baba::baba::baba:

Si me lo tirais a los seismiles de aqui a Septiembre igual me animo a jugar con un par de minis largos a la vuelta de mis vacaciones :no:

Tonuel vaya afilando el lapiz para esos certificados :: 

y para despedirme mi comentario ironico de costumbre , supongo que recuerdan al capitan Zuloman y sus zuloeforias todavia : .............


..... ¿ algun largo en la sala ???? :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

Jojojojojo.....

¿qué haces, capitán truhán?

¿Puedo preguntar por qué océanos de tragedia navegas ahora?

Estoy terminando de reirme con los posts de hoy. Sin duda echo a faltar a rafaXl y su retahila de insultos, pero en general creo que hoy el hilo se sale.

Hoy he tenido vacaciones bursátiles forzosas (viaje), pero revisando con calma cómo han ido las cosas, ha sido seguramente lo mejor que podía haber hecho. Los niveles en el Daxie caían como mantequilla, apenas 10 puntos de rebote en cada uno de ellos, y seguidamente castañazo hacia abajo.

Por descontado, el mínimo proyectado ha sido absolutamente pulverizado. Ah, estos días de fundamentales tonuelísticos....





zuloman dijo:


> a los guanos dias
> 
> Ya ni sigo las cotizaciones pero al ver varios dias de guano inimterrumpido me he acordado de vosotros
> 
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jul 2011)

Y mañana más de lo mismo:

*"Los ministros de Economía de la eurozona y el BCE no logran acercar posturas *sobre el segundo rescate para Grecia y, en particular, sobre la contribución de la banca privada, y aplazan el acuerdo para septiembre, lo que podría agravar las turbulencias en los mercados"


Esperando en soportes: 9523 (1); 9363 (2).

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera. :rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Jojojojojo.....
> 
> ¿qué haces, capitán truhán?
> 
> ...



Navego por la ria de Vigo ( bueno 11 dias, hace ya una largisima semana que he vuelto a Madrid a trabajar  ) pero el dia 22 me voy a tomar lo que queda de Julio y todo agosto 

Es lo que tiene dejar los deberes hechos y saber organizarse.......y sobre todo aprender a delegar :: ......yo ya estoy muy viejo para trabajar :XX::XX:

Ah, si se refiere a navegacion economica/bursatil, ya le digo, apartado del mundanal ruido y dedicado a lo mio en cuerpo y alma, no me divierto ni me rio tanto pero me sale bastante mas rentable y menos laborioso :no:

Aunque ya sabe que soy un viciosillo y como he dicho quizas en Septiembre/Octubre "juegue" con un par de minis..pero sin la obligacion de tener que estar con el hocico pegado a la pantalla.....invebsoj a largo plazo ya sabe :XX:::::

Por cierto cabronazo, te veo muy activo por el hilo desde que no estoy yo y dando niveles a diestro y siniestro  , guarde algo para mi regreso :bla::bla::bla:

EDITO: EH esperen...que me iba sin dejarles el analisis de trading testicular ( TT para los viejos del hilo ) ......... esto no frena en soporte alguno hasta que pierda los 9200 como minimo....ahi queda eso :no:


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

joer como viene la noche, al euro le han abierto el suelo y le ha gustado el rojo......

habra q estar atentos a ver como evoluciona el dia


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

Buenos días, seguiremos como ayer o esto se acabo.:

De seguir, seguira siendo más rentable ver como se la pegan desde Europa o los Yankis nos enseñaran su Black Power.







O por el contrario a partir de los datos macros tomaran el control los pepones:








PD: Yo no se la gente por que, se chupa las carreras de la F1, esto, esta últimamente, tan emocionante como poco y es casi todos los dias,, como era aquello, "si parpadean se lo van a perder" :fiufiu:

Mucha suerte, a los que se decidan a bajar al ruedo :8: y buenas plusvalias.

PD2: Hablando enserio, 
¿alguien ve un soporte para el EuroStock 50 ? 
En el US500 podriamos llegar a 1300, Nasdaq 2325 y Dj 12.300, si la cosa sigue con ganas de Guano. Veremos no nos den en todo el hocico.::


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

no sigo el euro50 pero si a los demas indices les vemos haciendo caiditas de roma del 2% antes de tocar soporte como es un indice tan bankiarizado igual el suelo lo tiene entorno a un 3% por debajo de los valores de ayer

pero vamos, es una opinion, pq si se tira lineas en el ibex la caidita ya habria acabado o casi y sin embargo se respira guano en el ambiente  

con la bolsa, impossible is nothing


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2011)

Continuando con los símiles de F1, el Hispania Racing Team y sus TRE largas toman posiciones ante un día interesante.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

virgen santa, q ha pasado, si en igmarkets pone q ya se cae casi el 2% 

ha dicho zapatero q va a estar hasta el final de la legislatura?


----------



## debianita (12 Jul 2011)

jo jo jo jo, vamos a surfear!!!!

Suerte que pillé las puts :XX: :XX:


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

Joe, a ver si suben un poco que da cosa meterse cuando a esta hora ya ha bajado tanto no:


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

sip, seguramente se pase toda la mañana recuperando parte del ostion

con las ganas q tenia de meterles unos cortos a primera hora :´( ahora tendran q ser largos

posible primer intento de suelo, habra q estar atento a ver como evoluciona


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> sip, seguramente se pase toda la mañana recuperando parte del ostion
> 
> con las ganas q tenia de meterles unos cortos a primera hora :´( ahora tendran q ser largos
> 
> posible primer intento de suelo, habra q estar atento a ver como evoluciona



Desde luego esta gente no tienen ninguna consideracion con las gacelas, te tomas una tostada y cuando vuelves te han fastidiado los planes.

PD: Si es por que van a pegar el reboton del siglo tiene un pase.


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

Esto acojona, sinceramente. 

En premarket, el Daxie se ha venido abajo un 1% de 8:00 a 9:00am (sólo en pre, sin contar el gap nocturno, que entonces se acercaría al 2%). Tengo que remontarme a cuando los coreanos del norte plantaron una ronda de _shells _ en aquella isla de Corea del Sur, para recordar un movimiento así en pre, que normalmente es lo más aburrido del mundo.

No sé yo si hoy va a operar Rita "the andalusian singer"...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jul 2011)

Guanos dias, aunque me da que van a dibujar el perfil del tourmalet...


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto acojona, sinceramente.
> 
> En premarket, el Daxie se ha venido abajo un 1% de 8:00 a 9:00am (sólo en pre, sin contar el gap nocturno, que entonces se acercaría al 2%). Tengo que remontarme a cuando los coreanos del norte plantaron una ronda de _shells _ en aquella isla de Corea del Sur, para recordar un movimiento así en pre, que normalmente es lo más aburrido del mundo.
> 
> No sé yo si hoy va a operar Rita "the andalusian singer"...



el dia q USA aumente el techo de gasto saben q la Q3 es posible, por eso quieren dejar todo bien preparadito al tito ben, para q no dude reiniciar las impresoras

edito: en dias asi en vez de sr. pollastre se nos queda usted en gallina a secas :XX: (desde el mas piposo cariño  )


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2011)

Buenos dias...


----------



## burbuilazale (12 Jul 2011)

9:08 de la mañana y ya ha caído más de un 2%.


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> el dia q USA aumente el techo de gasto saben q la Q3 es posible, por eso quieren dejar todo bien preparadito al tito ben, para q no dude reiniciar las impresoras
> 
> edito: en dias asi en vez de sr. pollastre se nos queda usted en gallina a secas :XX: (desde el mas piposo cariño  )



Se llama prundencia, marditoh roedoh


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

Nos vamos a los infiernos, de uno en uno y no se amontonen.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

como ya dije una vez, se pasa mal cuando se pierde, pero cuando estas ganando no se pasa mucho mejor  solo q se dicen mas paridas 

yo q pensaba q igual habiamos visto el minimo en la apertura...... cuan errado me encontraba.....

no pueden seguir a este ritmo todo el dia............ o quieren llegar a cero hoy? ::

como no se comporten un poco hoy tonuel se queda sin sellos :XX:


----------



## Claca (12 Jul 2011)

Buenos días,

Empezamos con más guano, mucha volatilidad y miedo, con noticias de fondo negativas, para variar, pero el precio sigue sin hacer ningún amago de giro (a ver si ahora que lo escribo...).


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

a ver, ha quebrado algun pais o banco y no me he enterado???????

2008 return

pero esto q es???? si cada vez q se me actualiza el mercado esta mas abajo?????

el guano esta bien pero tanto ya acojona :cook:


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jul 2011)

Dentro largo: 9360 ::

Hasta la luego ::


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> como no se comporten un poco hoy tonuel se queda sin sellos :XX:




no se preocupe por ello... mi impresora tira más que la del tito Ben... 


Saludos )


----------



## Claca (12 Jul 2011)

En los mínimos de enero...


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Dentro largo: 9360 ::
> 
> Hasta la luego ::





es usted un patriota... le felicito por ello... :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2011)

A los buenos días!

El S&P rozando los 1300, aunque están tan acelerados que parece como si fuera el último cañonazo, pero no espero un rebote definitivo, esto no tiene pinta de cambiar de momento.

Aunque bastará que diga esto para equivocarme, sin embargo son 54 puntos los que ha bajado el S&P en apenas dos días, eso se ve muy pocas veces.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

joer, no veo aun q haya suelizado esto, pero me dan unas ganas de vender y cerrar el chiringo por hoy q son demasie


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> El S&P rozando los 1300, aunque están tan acelerados que parece como si fuera el último cañonazo, pero no espero un rebote definitivo, esto no tiene pinta de cambiar de momento.
> 
> Aunque bastará que diga esto para equivocarme, sin embargo son 54 puntos los que ha bajado el S&P en apenas dos días, eso se ve muy pocas veces.



le quedan aun 6 puntos para llegar al 1300 :no: no nos prive de guano


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

burbuilazale dijo:


> 9:08 de la mañana y ya ha caído más de un 2%.



Parece que el TT sigue funcionando a pesar de no estar debidamente engrasado 

Ya vieron ayer el TT , no hay soporte que valga como minimo hasta los 9200 :no:

que divertido se pone este hilo en epocas de estas ............ es en estas ocasiones cuando mas os echo de menos :

insisto chisto.........




















































.................¿ algun largo en la sala "aguantando el tiron ? :XX:::::


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Jul 2011)

Dios, hoy la pestaña que dedico a ver la evolución mientras les leo(por eso de intentar aprender...) no hace más que marcar rojo!


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

Respetan las proyecciones ( pullback de +20 puntos en 7069), es sólo que no hay cojones de ponerse delante de un cuchillo que cae.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

q cabrones estos italianos, quieren ser el primer pais que haga default


----------



## Muska_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

Esto se va a la mierda..


----------



## Kalevala (12 Jul 2011)

EPIC FAIL ::



Kalevala dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, yo creo que el IBEX ha tocado fondo para unos días (o se abre un precipicio)
> Está en la base del canal bajista que sigue desde febrero, asiq ue le toca rebotar.
> Por supuesto ninguna tendencia es infinita y se acaba.
> 
> ...



Como bien decía: toda tendencia tiene su fin.


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> a ver, ha quebrado algun pais o banco y no me he enterado???????



Rebuscando un poquito he encontrado en la saca esto por ejemplo:

La prima de riesgo de Espaa roza los 370 puntos bsicos - Cotizalia.com


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2011)

que alguien saque el murciélago a pasear... ) ) ) )


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

Kalevala dijo:


> EPIC FAIL ::
> 
> 
> 
> Como bien decía: toda tendencia tiene su fin.



sip. en el caso del ibex su fin es el valor cero 8: suelo consistente


----------



## Demonic_Tutor (12 Jul 2011)

A este paso cuando se estampe bankia no aprecera tan mal resultado 

Guano para todos


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2011)

Tonuel, el Botas!!! El Botas pierde los 7!!!!


----------



## Claca (12 Jul 2011)

********* dejad de postear tan rápido, que luego es lío leer el hilo.


----------



## Antiparras (12 Jul 2011)

en milan han suspendido la cotizacion de Unicredit, parece que el guano se extiende


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

De Cárpatos:

_"Cuando vaya a reaccionar Merkel y sus compinches ya no queda Europa."_


Me parto con este hombre cuando activa el modo rafaXL :XX:


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

Donde esta Richard Whitney:







_"A la una y treinta minutos apareció Richard Whitney, vicepresidente de la Bolsa y Agente del clan Morgan ofreciendo comprar 10.000 acciones de Steel a 205 (precio de la última venta y superior a los ofrecimientos) e hizo lo mismo con otros valores. La intervención de los banqueros hizo efecto y como era de esperar los precios comenzaron a subir."_









Tras retirarse como Presidente de la Bolsa de Nueva York en 1935, Whitney se mantuvo en la junta de gobernadores, pero a principios de marzo 1938 su pasado comenzó a ponerse al día con él cuando el contralor de la Bolsa de Nueva York informó a sus superiores que había establecido una prueba absoluta de que Richard Whitney un estafador y que su empresa era insolvente.A los pocos días, Whitney y su compañía se declarararon en quiebra. El 10 de marzo fue acusado oficialmente de malversación de Nueva York por el fiscal del condado Thomas E. Dewey. Después de su acusación por un Gran Jurado, Richard Whitney fue detenido, y, finalmente, se declaró culpable.&nbsp;Fue condenado a una pena de cinco a diez años en la prisión de Sing Sing.
El 12 de abril de 1938, seis mil personas se presentaron en la estación Grand Central para ver como un vástago de la creación de Wall Street fue escoltado esposado por guardias armados en un tren que lo entregó a la cárcel.
George Whitney finalmente hizo la restitución de todo el dinero que su hermano debía.


----------



## Charlatan (12 Jul 2011)

....mientras Berlusconi en la presentacion el milan a las 3 de la tarde.

Esta visto que tanto bunga bunga con malibu lo va a estresar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2011)

El S&P guanea aceleradamente por debajo de 1300, ya está en 1296, si que debe ser gordo el asunto italiano.


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2011)

He visto los 92XX... ) ) )


----------



## Antiparras (12 Jul 2011)

creo que me he perdido algo, ¿alguien me explica lo de metrovacesa?


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2011)

*Ibex 35 a las 9:55, -4,01%

9281 puntos*


Saludos :XX:


----------



## jose_80 (12 Jul 2011)

el BBVA tocando 6.915 y el Santander los 7.005

menuda sangria


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

Ya estaba arto me he metido y corto :8:
(Poquita pasta eh :


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2011)

y nadie bajando más del 5%... manda huevos... :´(



Saludos )


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

da miedin ponerse largo jeje


----------



## Charlatan (12 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> He visto los 92XX... ) ) )



los veo y pongo los 91xx :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

Joder qué hostión "vertiginoso". 

No tengo más paradas hasta 6979. Capaces serán...

Hay auténtica histeria, es tremendo. Tengo picos de operaciones de más de 50 ticks por segundo (por segundo!), por momentos es imposible seguir al mercado en "modo humano", he tenido que ponerlo todo en automático y que Dios reparta suerte... y desde luego hoy estoy comprobando los límites de rendimiento del sistema.

Puedo decir que no recuerdo haber visto otra igual.


----------



## Antiparras (12 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> y nadie bajando más del 5%... manda huevos... :´(
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos )



metrovacesa baja un 50%, ya se que no es del ibex pero algo es algo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2011)

Con dos huevos (por corbata) y con el riesgo de auto-ownearme....Telefonicas a 15.08.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> metrovacesa baja un 50%, ya se que no es del ibex pero algo es algo




¿Cómo? ¿Dónde ves eso?


----------



## Antiparras (12 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cómo? ¿Dónde ves eso?



METROVACESA (MVC), Evolucion, Bolsa: cotizacion, graficos, analisis y foros

edito, se trata de una ampliación de capital que empieza hoy un 19x1... pero les ha pillado con los pantalones por las rodillas.

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Metrovacesa inicia el próximo martes su salvadora ampliación 
El próximo martes será un día histórico para la inmobiliaria Metrovacesa puesto que es la fecha indicada para el inicio de la ampliación de  capital por valor de 1.950 millones de euros que permitirá la viabilidad de la compañía en el futuro y le alejará definitivamente de un proceso concursal. Los correspondientes derechos de suscripción se negociarán hasta el 26 de julio, con la duda de si La Caixa y Barclays, accionistas de referencia de la inmobiliaria que no están representados en el consejo, acudirán a la ampliación. 
Se trata de una operación que multiplicará por algo más de 18 el capital de la inmobiliaria, siempre y cuando se suscriba de forma íntegra. De hecho, el canje de la ampliación supondrá entregar 19 nuevos títulos de Metrovacesa por cada acción en manos de los actuales propietarios de la empresa cotizada, según decidió el consejo de administración en su reunión del miércoles y comunicó ayer la empresa a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). 

La proporción fue adelantada por el presidente de la compañía, Vitalino Nafría, a los accionistas, como respuesta a la pregunta de uno de ellos, en el transcurso de la última junta general de Metrovacesa, celebrada en Madrid el pasado 27 de junio. También en el turno de preguntas, Nafría admitió que se habían barajado varios planes para tratar de salvar el futuro de la compañía. “Se trataba de elegir entre uno de ellos o que todo se acabara”, aseguró aquel día el presidente, en alusión a un posible recurso a la vía concursal. 

Desde que Metrovacesa anunció que había encontrado la solución mediante la capitalización de los créditos por parte de la banca acreedora, a mediados del pasado mes de marzo, sus acciones han retrocedido un 40% en bolsa. De hecho, ayer protagonizó el mayor recorte del Mercado Continuo, un 5,91%, y concluyó la jornada en 4,30 euros, aunque llegó a marcar mínimos intradía de 4,18 euros. 

Los analistas atribuyen la evolución del precio de la acción a que la ampliación de capital fue fijada a un precio de 1,50 euros y a que la cotización se irá adaptando al valor neto de los activos (NAV) que Metrovacesa tendrá después de la ampliación y que el propio Nafría estimó en 2,9 euros por acción. 

Metrovacesa tiene asegurada la suscripción de 1.358 millones de euros de la ampliación, que aportará el núcleo duro de accionistas que componen las entidades financieras que cuentan con presencia en el consejo de administración de la compañía (Banco Santander, BBVA, Banco Popular, Banco Sabadell, Banesto y Caja Madrid), que ya se comprometió a acudir. 

La duda de los mercados estriba en cuál será el comportamiento de Barclays y La Caixa, que también fueron a parar al capital de Metrovacesa en virtud de ser acreedores de la familia Sanahuja, ex administradores y antiguos socios de referencia de la inmobiliaria. A partir del próximo martes, los inversores comenzarán a salir de dudas. [/FONT]


----------



## BHAN83 (12 Jul 2011)

Algunos parecen no haberse dado cuenta todavía de que el ibex es la putita de la UE. 
Que está siendo manipulado por 4 pelagatos (A nadie le dice nada los saltos de decenas de puntos en un tick?) que ni siquiera disimulan.
Cada vez que hacen saltar los stop de los panolis que siguen los análisis técnicos alguien abre una botella de champagne.
Todas estas noticias son pura basura para justificar esos movimientos, aprobarán el rescate a Grecia en breve y volverá a subir otra vez.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

vendi los cortos (demasiado pronto), largo en SAN


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2011)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Algunos parecen no haberse dado cuenta todavía de que el ibex es la putita de la UE.
> Que está siendo manipulado por 4 pelagatos (A nadie le dice nada los saltos de decenas de puntos en un tick?) que ni siquiera disimulan.
> Cada vez que hacen saltar los stop de los panolis que siguen los análisis técnicos alguien abre una botella de champagne.
> Todas estas noticias son pura basura para justificar esos movimientos, aprobarán el rescate a Grecia en breve y volverá a subir otra vez.



Es que donde no hay liquidez es muy fácil manipular, aunque ahora no se que tipo de manipulación ves cuando todos los índices importantes están cayendo, la bolsa italiana ya lleva un 4%, ¿crees que también estarán manipuladas esas bolsas?


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

Esta claro no hay nada como meterse corto para pillar el suelo.::


----------



## rbotic statistics (12 Jul 2011)

No se que os sorprende tanto...

En fin... otra vez los que se rieron de rbotic ahora postean cosas como "es sorprendente, esto no lo había visto nunca"... 

Pues aquí han llegado si señor! los días negros! tenían pendiente una visita, se han retrasado mucho pero ya están aquí... y la primera parada son los místicos y traidores 9.200 en un movimiento que nos debería acercar a los místicos 7.700

S2s


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> No se que os sorprende tanto...
> 
> En fin... otra vez los que se rieron de rbotic ahora postean cosas como "es sorprendente, esto no lo había visto nunca"...
> 
> ...




Que vengan los gitanos y la cabra, que aquí ya no falta nadie!


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

Con disciplina y con un relicario a mano por si acaso, sigue pudiéndose operar hoy. Adjunto paint tonuelístico de cómo, dentro del caos, sigue habiendo orden:




A la izquierda, pull de +26 (+65 churriberescos, por comparación) en la proyección de suelo de 7071. Operación de apenas dos minutos y medio, limpia.

A la derecha, pull de +13 en la segunda proyección en 7063, operación de un minuto de duración.

El problema es que hay que entrar, coger y salir. Instantes después de la segunda operación, vemos -30 daxies en apenas dos segundos. Antes de caer al suelo ya estarías muerto.


----------



## Claca (12 Jul 2011)

A ver si el BUND decide frenar en el entorno de los 130, es lo único que de momento me inspira un mínimo de confianza.


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Esta claro no hay nada como meterse corto para pillar el suelo.::




lo de gacela se le queda corto... :ouch:




cuando cierre la operación el ibex volverá a guanear... no se preocupe...


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2011)

Esta noche los leoncios grandes del S&P han acumulado bastante, esta mañana lo han dejado caer pero la liquidez ahora mismo sigue bastante por encima del nivel al que estaba ayer a las 22 horas.

Y de repente se han puesto a rebotar, pero la pasta que entra es solo de gacelas.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

sr pollastre, llameme ahora AFPP (amasando fortunas pipo a pipo )


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Esta claro no hay nada como meterse corto para pillar el suelo.::



cuando cierre el corto digalo, asi me meto yo corto again::

estos dias de ganancias son los peores...... luego te crees el rey del mambo y te pillan bien pillado


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Que vengan los gitanos y la cabra, que aquí ya no falta nadie!



Me descojono :XX:


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> sr pollastre, llameme ahora AFPP (amasando fortunas pipo a pipo )




Cuelgue un gráfico _to backup your claims_, so roedoh ::::


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2011)

Bueno señores, estoy a un arreón más de la prima de riesgo y el diferencial de intereses de llevar a cabo el plan B con mis últimos 250.000 euros de ahorros, que tengo a un 4% TAE en varias entidades:

- 20.000 euros Allianz (esta no está clara)
- 20.000 euros Basf
- 20.000 euros Bayer
- 20.000 euros Deutsche Telekom.
- 20.000 euros E.on
- 20.000 euros Muenecher
- 20.000 euros Siemens.
- 40.000 euros en acciones EEUU (escucharé opiniones)
- 70.000 euros Bancolchón

Ahí os dejo con el corralito y la neopeseta. Y me da igual que a la bolsa alemana le quede un 20% de bajada, ya volverá.

TRE me las quedo, por las noches son de un calentito...

¿Opiniones?

PD. La de latunes ya me la sé. Y me gusta. No está descartada.
-


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

Holaaaaa!!!!


soy el fantasma bajista de las pasadas navidades!!!!! :o:o:o


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> No se que os sorprende tanto...
> 
> En fin... otra vez los que se rieron de rbotic ahora postean cosas como "es sorprendente, esto no lo había visto nunca"...
> 
> ...




Ud. no distinguiría un router de una vaca a lunares, aunque se la pusieran por delante 

Cuando digo que "esto no lo he visto nunca", me refiero a la actividad de mercado, concretamente a la densidad de operaciones (ticks) por segundo. 

Nada tiene que ver con sus místicos 7700 tocacojonísticos.

Que, me permito significarle, creo que aún quedan un poco lejos 

Pero vamos, decirle también que como sigamos haciendo el gilipollas con la UE, no tardaremos mucho en llegar. Después de 4 años haciendo la misma predicción, tendrá Ud. sus 5 minutos de gloria, parece. *Eventualmente*.


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno señores, estoy a un arreón más de la prima de riesgo y el diferencial de intereses de llevar a cabo el plan B con mis últimos 250.000 euros de ahorros, que tengo a un 4% TAE en varias entidades:



hasta los 7000 yo no me metería... y mejor aún más abajo...


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Jul 2011)

el ibex ha subido mas de 200 puntos en 20 minutos???????????????????


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> cuando cierre el corto digalo, asi me meto yo corto again::



Ya estoy fuera hace rato, justo entrar y rebotar, como habia puesto SL super ceñido ha sido directamente tirar la pasta, pero bueno ya hay un suelo.::







[FONT=arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]En 1929 (Ojito) Heisenberg comprobó que no es posible medir simultáneamente la posición y la velocidad de las partículas subatómicas, ya que las propiedades análogas a la velocidad y la posición, que en el mundo subatómico son más vagas, adquieren consistencia únicamente en el momento de la medición. (_*Principio de indeterminación*)_[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Esto significa que el observador altera lo observado por el mero hecho de su observación[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] (sustituyase por el tradeatror altera la tendencia, por el mero hecho de tradear :: )[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]. Lo cual socava el supuesto clásico de la realidad objetiva, pero lo más impactante es que no es la unidad subatómica quien “decide” si se manifiesta como onda o como partícula, sino el observador.( Traducido: Vas a palmar pasta siempre lo que puedes elegir si por un corto o por un largo) 
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el ibex ha subido mas de 200 puntos en 20 minutos???????????????????




todo lo que sube baja..., en dias como hoy es cuando hacemos el big money... 8:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> hasta los 7000 yo no me metería... y mejor aún más abajo...



En una de estas me corralitizan y me da un mal y la pago con Vd... ¡Y somos ambos valencianos, y esa cara de HP leoncio la reconozco en cualquier sitio!


----------



## Claca (12 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el ibex ha subido mas de 200 puntos en 20 minutos???????????????????



Volatilidad. Mírate las sesiones de mayo de 2010.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

q tensos les noto, caballeros


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2011)

si echan a Grecia del euro empiece a preparar sus planes, hasta entonces a dormir a pierna suelta... :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (12 Jul 2011)

Eso no es nada! :no:

En el hilo tenemos a rafaXL, ¿no ha visto lo que sucede cada vez que postea?

Esta última subida del ibex es porque rafaxl ha echado un vistazo al ibex35 por el teletexto 

Todo esto con respeto, eh!?
Vamos rafaXL! que nos queda usted por postear, hombre!



descontento dijo:


> [FONT=arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]En 1929 (Ojito) Heisenberg comprobó que no es posible medir simultáneamente la posición y la velocidad de las partículas subatómicas, ya que las propiedades análogas a la velocidad y la posición, que en el mundo subatómico son más vagas, adquieren consistencia únicamente en el momento de la medición. (_*Principio de indeterminación*)_[/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Esto significa que el observador altera lo observado por el mero hecho de su observación[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] (sustituyase por el tradeatror altera la tendencia, por el mero hecho de tradear :: )[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]. Lo cual socava el supuesto clásico de la realidad objetiva, pero lo más impactante es que no es la unidad subatómica quien “decide” si se manifiesta como onda o como partícula, sino el observador.( Vas a palmar pasta siempre elige por un corto o por un largo)
> [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## rafaxl (12 Jul 2011)

Hala, otros 100 puntos mas de subida. Vendo volatilidad señores, a euro el kilo.

Alguien esta metiendo pasta a embute al bono, 6,29% de hace una hora a 6,16% ahora.

Por cierto este puto foro esta muriendo, tarda en cargar las paginas siete años y una pila de dias de la hostia.

Buen hacer.


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q tensos les noto, caballeros






ha acertado usted de pleno... )


yo también tengo un plan B, pero todavía lejos de ejecutarse... :no:


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q tensos les noto, caballeros



Claro, como hoy está Ud. forrado de pasta, observa los toribios desde la barrera ::


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

clacaaaaaaaaaaa femos fecho zuelo? ::

en serio, estaremos guaneando, pero yo ahora mismo lo veo para largos ienso:


----------



## Dula (12 Jul 2011)

Las bolsas de Francia, Portugal, Bélgica y Holanda, con problemas técnicos
Las bolsas de Francia, Portugal, Bélgica y Holanda, con problemas técnicos - 3225234 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pyn (12 Jul 2011)




----------



## Registrador (12 Jul 2011)

Y me piro...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A ver si el BUND decide frenar en el entorno de los 130, es lo único que de momento me inspira un mínimo de confianza.



.
ES lo que estaba mirando yo ahora, parece que está en ello.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno señores, estoy a un arreón más de la prima de riesgo y el diferencial de intereses de llevar a cabo el plan B con mis últimos 250.000 euros de ahorros, que tengo a un 4% TAE en varias entidades:
> 
> - 20.000 euros Allianz (esta no está clara)
> - 20.000 euros Basf
> ...





tonuel dijo:


> si echan a Grecia del euro empiece a preparar sus planes, hasta entonces a dormir a pierna suelta... :Baile:




¿Y como plan de huida? ¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

volvi a entrar largo por me salto el stop salva ganancias 

perdonen a este pecador por ir contra el guano


----------



## españa profunda (12 Jul 2011)

A ver si el BUND decide frenar en el entorno de los 130, es lo único que de momento me inspira un mínimo de confianza.

Buenos dias, el BUND y sus hermanos pequeños es de lo poco que se puede fiar uno a dia de hoy, desde luego comparado con elchicharro del ibex no hay color.

Alta volatilidad como estamos viendo es indicio de que la tendencia es claramente bajista, venga trichet, los eurobonos o quien quiera.


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> PD2: Hablando enserio,
> ¿alguien ve un soporte para el EuroStock 50 ?



Puesto que nadie me ha contestado me auto contexto 

2610


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Y como plan de huida? ¿Alguna sugerencia?



puede diversificar en las bolsas mundiales u otros activos via fondos de inversión, de una gestora extranjera naturalmente... 8:


----------



## Claca (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> clacaaaaaaaaaaa femos fecho zuelo? ::
> 
> en serio, estaremos guaneando, pero yo ahora mismo lo veo para largos ienso:



Con esta volatilidad, es muy complicado afirmarlo. Ya he dicho que el BUND podría arrojar alguna pista más o menos fiable, o simplemente serena, sin estos fuertes vaivenes de las bolsas -que los tiene, pero no tan acusados-.

A veces los suelos no son sólo cuestión de precio, sino también de tiempo (caso mayo de 2010, que me recuerda mucho a esta situación). Si vemos que el BUND frena en ese entorno y los bolsas desaceleran la caída -aún pudiendo marcar nuevos mínimos- entonces sí tendría mucha pinta de suelo.

Ahora mismo sigo sin tener objetivos claros. La posibilidad de canalización respetando la secuencia de mínimos y máximos crecientes no se ha dado. 

PD: El guano mola visto desde la barrera, pero operarlo es jodido, hasta para el que está corto.


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> volvi a entrar largo por me salto el stop salva ganancias
> 
> perdonen a este pecador por ir contra el guano



No hay nada que perdonar, parece que esto esta en 
*Stand by*

hasta las14.30 a esa hora nos daran el dato de Balanza comercial Yankee le meteran otro patadon (pa ariba o pa bajo)y otro precioso dia de bolsa. Ayer estubo mas divertido, fue todo un dia.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Jul 2011)

Joder este chute del bce ha tenido que ser gordo porque ha habido buena subida. Venga sigamos inflando las deudas y los precios de las mp.

Si al final cerraremos en verde y todo ::. A todo esto, hay bolsas cerradas aun, no se a que esperan, bueno si, a que trichet lo tenga todo bien atadito.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Jul 2011)

Vaya despelote, el ibex con bajada de 100 puntos, ha rebotado casi 300 desde esta mañana ::. Tremendo el paripe europeo.


----------



## Claca (12 Jul 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ES lo que estaba mirando yo ahora, parece que está en ello.



Mírate lo que colgué ayer:



Claca dijo:


> En el último comentario ya alertaba de que el BUND muy probablemente buscaría nuevos máximos relativos, por lo que a corto plazo debíamos ser especialmente prudentes, pues bien, a pesar de la gran fortaleza que demuestra, ahora se enfrenta a obstáculos no muy evidentes que podrían frenar en seco sus aspiraciones alcistas. Además, viendo la subida tan vertical realizada, lo lógico sería que la corrección fuera igualmente violenta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

zuloman hoy se apodero de mi  pipeo q me meto, pipeo q sale bien 

q bolsas estan cerradas? (todo ha subido como un 50% desde minimos)


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> puede diversificar en las bolsas mundiales u otros activos via fondos de inversión, de una gestora extranjera naturalmente... 8:





Es que de unos alemanes sin nosotros me fío mucho, y los tratados de doble imposición funcionan muy bien.

Es verdad, meteré 500 euros en oro o plata, aunque no se coma...


----------



## rafaxl (12 Jul 2011)

Y ole!!! vamos a por el verde amigos!!! . Increible, 

Subasta Italia [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Coloca deuda a 1 año por valor de 6.750 millones de euros al 3,67%.

Hay que comparar con la anterior y si ese precio es caro.

Tanto polvorin para luego esto, hay mucho hijo de puta por ahi que nos quiere hundir y no sabe como.


----------



## Claca (12 Jul 2011)

El IBEX en intradía ha frenado la subida en el suelo de lo que pudo ser una cuña....


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder este chute del bce ha tenido que ser gordo porque ha habido buena subida. Venga sigamos inflando las deudas y los precios de las mp.
> 
> Si al final cerraremos en verde y todo ::. A todo esto, hay bolsas cerradas aun, no se a que esperan, bueno si, a que trichet lo tenga todo bien atadito.



A mi lo que me jode, no es que le metan chutes, pero que sean publicos, asi podemos ganar todos. No tienen una pagina Web pues un relojito de cuenta a tras hasta el siguiente chute, eso seria lo justo.


----------



## atman (12 Jul 2011)

sabía que había entrado RafaXl al hilo... lo sabía... Yo llevo unos días fuera y con las manos en las palomitas.


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2011)

atman dijo:


> sabía que había entrado RafaXl al hilo... lo sabía... Yo llevo unos días fuera y con las manos en las palomitas.



Se podría operar solo siguiéndole en el hilo, sin gráficos ni nada más 

edito: y ganando mas que el TT y la niña de pollastre.


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Se podría operar solo siguiéndole en el hilo, sin gráficos ni nada más
> 
> edito: y ganando mas que el TT y la niña de pollastre.




No es justo, no hay estructura neural capaz de competir con rafaXL. Su precisión avergüenza a mis mejores algoritmos.

"Hijos de p**a tramposos alcistas osos de mi**da esto es un pu*o cachondeo de los huevos" ==> swing de +50 puntos

"cabrones de mi**da así se os cuezan los huevos en vuestra plusvalías de mi**da hijos de la grandísma minusvalía cagoentóloquesemena" ==> pull back +30 puntos


Así no hay manera de competir.


----------



## Claca (12 Jul 2011)

Lo que comentaba:







Lo que puedo ser una cuña, que ahora se ve como un triángulo expansivo roto a la baja, ha frenado el precio al tick. El soporte se perdió con el gap, relevante, pienso yo.

Ese doble techo, por no decir el expansivo, que todavía apuntaría más abajo- empuja con fuerza hasta los 8.984 señalados. No significa que vaya a llegarse ahí, ojo, porque es probable que antes el IBEX encuentre un soporte capaz de imprimir una fuerza compradora con posibilidad de anularlo, es sólo para poner las cosas en perspectiva, pues hasta los 9.900 apróximadamente, aún podríamos tener algún susto.

No me sorprendería nada que todavía dejasen algunos días de mareo, puede que hasta la próxima semana -un finde es una arma de propaganda bestial-, antes de ver un suelo consistente, pero es una impresión basada en el genitalismo zulopático. Lo que comentaba del BUND va en esa línea, porque es una referencia para el medio plazo, así que tampoco debe esperarse una reacción inmediata.


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

Cuando el pánico parece campar por sus respetos, conviene tener respeto al mercado (eso siempre) pero no miedo. Incluso en los peores momentos, las reglas se respetan, y al otro lado siempre hay gente disciplinada operando. A esos son a los que hay que seguir para no perderse en el bosque.

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras; pongo un ejemplo de respeto a la operativa para el día de hoy:




A pesar de que parecía que se acababa el mundo, muchas veces sólo hay que saber esperar a que las aguas se calmen un poco. Se puede ver como, en medio de todo el desastre que hemos tenido hoy, ha sido relativamente sencillo rebasar los objetivos diarios sin más que "jugar" un poco con las proyecciones.

Ya sabéis que no soy precisamente fan del AT, pero si algo me gusta de los escenarios claquistas (y es algo que también llevo a rajatabla en mi sistema), es que se ciñen a las gráficas y punto: lo que hay es lo que hay, sin contaminaciones externas. Al final del día, ceñirte a tu sistema es la única forma de ganarse la vida aquí.

Cierro y me voy preparando para el rioja de las 13:00 ....


----------



## rafaxl (12 Jul 2011)

Entro al hilo para dar un toque de acidez/humor/sarcasmo al tema y rebico cachondeos, asi que no posteo mas aqui.

Dew.


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Entro al hilo para dar un toque de acidez/humor/sarcasmo al tema y rebico cachondeos, asi que no posteo mas aqui.
> 
> Dew.



Tío no me jodas, ¿no te habrás enfadado por mi post?

Adelanto mis disculpas si así ha sido, era con la mejor de mis intenciones.


----------



## Claca (12 Jul 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Entro al hilo para dar un toque de acidez/humor/sarcasmo al tema y rebico cachondeos, asi que no posteo mas aqui.
> 
> Dew.



Al contrario, nos reimos como nos reimos con los comentarios de Tonuel, cada uno con su estilo. No te lo tomes a mal, porque no creo que nadie se haya cachondeado de ti en ningún momento.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Guanos dias, aunque me da que van a dibujar el perfil del tourmalet...



Cuanto de previsibles son las gaceladas patrias, los 7 de los bancos gemelillos son como caramelos en la puerta de un colegio.


----------



## tarrito (12 Jul 2011)

hombre rafaxl, no se enfade.

como usted dice: "Entro al hilo para dar un toque de acidez/humor/sarcasmo al tema"

pues me parece que sí consigue su objetivo ... los demás (creo) tan solo le seguimos su juego.

por mi parte y si le sirve de algo, también le pido disculpas


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Entro al hilo para dar un toque de acidez/humor/sarcasmo al tema y rebico cachondeos, asi que no posteo mas aqui.
> 
> Dew.



Pero hombre, si todo era broma.

(pónganse cortos right now, ¡insensatos!)


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo que comentaba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias, donde pone 9900 deberia ser 8900 :rolleye:

PD : me fastidiado bien *san 8.11- 7.32*

200 euracos

fuera, esta vez no caeré hasta 6.80€


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Entro al hilo para dar un toque de acidez/humor/sarcasmo al tema y rebico cachondeos, asi que no posteo mas aqui.
> 
> Dew.





Creo que no ha entendido a sus conforeros. O ninguno de nosotros a usted. No he visto mal rollo por su parte en ningún momento.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jul 2011)

rafaxl por dios vuelva usted, que aqui los largos le necesitan, señora Merkel traiga a ese pobre muchacho.

@ghkghk, no veo latunes en esa lista, si bancolchon, le doy un 6/10. Pero tampoco hay que confiar todo a los alemanes, si quiere ganar en seguridad meta algo de pasta en goldman, esos parece que controlan.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

dicen los tallarines q aprobaran un nuevo plan antes del domingo

alguien sabe cuando? 

rafaxl no creo q haya dicho nada q le ofendiera, pero si es asi, perdoneme usted


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

Bueno entonces que yo me entere si la balanza sale mal, nos vamos pa bajo.:

O se estropearan otra vez los ordenadores, inyectaran pasta y esto ya no baja mas ni para la de Dios. Con lo divertido que habia empezado. :´(

El BCE podría haber empezado a comprar bonos periféricos | Intereconomía | noticias


----------



## Claca (12 Jul 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> gracias, donde pone 9900 deberia ser 8900 :rolleye:
> 
> PD : me fastidiado bien *san 8.11- 7.32*
> 
> ...



No, no, me refiero a que hasta los 9.900 el IBEX podría dilatar la resistencia sin que eso supusiera una mejoría a corto plazo. Con la volatilidad que hay cientos de puntos se recorren en minutos. Reitero que en estos casos es bueno echar un vistazo al gráfico histórico para ver cómo reaccionó el índice en situaciones parecidas (mayo 2010).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> EDITO: EH esperen...que me iba sin dejarles el analisis de trading testicular ( TT para los viejos del hilo ) ......... esto no frena en soporte alguno hasta que pierda los 9200 como minimo....ahi queda eso :no:




:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: demostrado que para estos dias ni niñas de pollastre, ni graficos de Claca, ni predicciones de Mulder ni pollas en vinagre...


UTILICE EL TT consultas al 908xx34567 1,2 euros minuto :XX::XX:

Veo un ambiente tenso entre conforeros del hilo.........rafalx digame que no es usted el que responderia afirmativamente a lo de ¿ algun largo en la sala? :8:

No se enfade con sus conforeros hombre, que todos disfrutamos con sus maldiciones


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No, no, me refiero a que hasta los 9.900 el IBEX podría dilatar la resistencia sin que eso supusiera una mejoría a corto plazo. Con la volatilidad que hay cientos de puntos se recorren en minutos. Reitero que en estos casos es bueno echar un vistazo al gráfico histórico para ver cómo reaccionó el índice en situaciones parecidas (mayo 2010).



Señor Claca, me va a permitir un comentario y no quiero que se lo tome a mal por que esa no es mi intencion, puesto que valoro mucho su trabajo y la pregunta que le planteo ya me paso la semana que la bolsa se puso pepona, y es la siguiente ¿no hay ningun grafico que pueda explicar que en este preciso momento que miro la pantalla lo que menos esta cayendo de todo es el Euro?, creo que lo que no puede ser, no puede ser y además es imposible.
Lo que le voy a decir ahora es una opinion muy personal, pero aqui hay algo mas que los graficos, y no me gusta ser paranoico, pero tiene que haber algo de manipulacion (y no me refiero a manipulacion leonina, sino gubernamental), sino es asi, no entiendo nada.:

PD: Como no entiendo ni jota estoy fuera.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Señor Claca, me va a permitir un comentario y no quiero que se lo tome a mal por que esa no es mi intencion, puesto que valoro mucho su trabajo y la pregunta que le planteo ya me paso la semana que la bolsa se puso pepona, y es la siguiente ¿no hay ningun grafico que pueda explicar que en este preciso momento que miro la pantalla lo que menos esta cayendo de todo es el Euro?, creo que lo que no puede ser, no puede ser y además es imposible.
> Lo que le voy a decir ahora es una opinion muy personal, pero aqui hay algo mas que los graficos, y no me gusta ser paranoico, pero tiene que haber algo de manipulacion (y no me refiero a manipulacion leonina, sino gubernamental), sino es asi, no entiendo nada.:PD: Como no entiendo ni jota estoy fuera.



¿nuevo en el hilo ?? 

un poquito de por favor , la duda ofende.....¿nunca ha visto unas fotos de un tipo con barbas en helñicoptero en este hilo ? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2011)

¿Alguien sabe qué tienen estos valores en común?

Acerinox
ACS
Banco Sabadell
Ebro Foods
Gamesa 
Santander
Técnicas Reunidas
Telefónica


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué tienen estos valores en común?
> 
> Acerinox
> ACS
> ...



OBVIO 







Claro que si prefiere una explicacion desde el punto de vista de lso inversores.......


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿nuevo en el hilo ??
> 
> un poquito de por favor , la duda ofende.....¿nunca ha visto unas fotos de un tipo con barbas en helñicoptero en este hilo ? :XX::XX::XX:



Gracias, le juro que me estaba volviendo loco de como podia haber gente metiendo largos.::

PD: Cabroncetes un día el Estado no estara ahi, y tirare con la municion gorda.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Gracias, le juro que me estaba volviendo loco de como podia haber gente metiendo largos.::
> 
> PD: Cabroncetes un día el Estado no estara ahi, y tirare con la municion gorda.



el gobierno no lo permitira :XX::XX::XX:

Joder que chute de zuloeuforia :8: ..... si estoy con la cuenta abierta me forro cagontoloquesemenea :

EDITO: Sigo sin ver esos 9200 ienso: ... muy cerquita para cuando lo dije si..peroooo...... ienso: .....lastima que me di de baja en todos los ervicios y ni siquiera puedo ver el grafico del ibex en tiempo real *para hacer un TT serio* ( pollastre comente este punto please  ).....

.... huummmmmm ..... diria que antes del 9530 / 9550 vuelven a la caza...... me temo que no habra prisioneros....los largfos desplumados los cortos tambien.........solo que da vapulear de nuevo a los largos ::

ups..creo que cuando hice el comentario ya debia estar por encima de esos niveles en tiempo real ::....aun asi y viendo el grafico con retraso ahora cerca de los 600 no me arrepentiria yo de haber cerrado largos en el 550 y abrir cortos :no:......dudo que perdiera pasta hoy 8: y ademas tiro con polvora del rey


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

Von Braun a vuelto, menudo chute:


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> el gobierno no lo permitira :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Joder que chute de zuloeuforia :8: ..... si estoy con la cuenta abierta me forro cagontoloquesemenea ::::
> 
> ...



Desde aqui creo que tendrá la información que tanto ansia:
IBEX Streaming Chart | Iberia Index Index Real Time Chart


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Dentro largo: 9360 ::
> 
> Hasta la luego ::



Back!

No sé si cerrar la posición o seguir tocándome ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué tienen estos valores en común?
> 
> Acerinox
> ACS
> ...



son todas en las que estas pillado....:Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Back!
> 
> No sé si cerrar la posición o seguir tocándome ::




SL en 9560 y dejar correr...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Back!
> 
> No sé si cerrar la posición o seguir tocándome ::



yo de usted ...







y sino ya sabe que el maestro armero estara encantado de recibir sus reclamaciones :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> son todas en las que estas pillado....:Aplauso:



12.5% de acierto Sr. Lángaro...


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jul 2011)

Esto hoy lo pintan de verde. En Italia ya están en positivo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Jul 2011)

Drawdown de 15.000 euros para ganar 1.000.

Soy la monda. Eso sí, alrededor de mis testículos podría orbitar júpiter.

Momento decisivo.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

q bonito quedaria ir a visitar minimos de nuevo....... hariamos un doble suelo muy interesante

ustedes q opinan?


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q bonito quedaria ir a visitar minimos de nuevo....... hariamos un doble suelo muy interesante
> 
> ustedes q opinan?



Que nadie me habia comentado que cuanto esto baja más de la cuenta viene el bobierno a fastidiar nuestro bien amado Guano.:baba:

Esto se avisa que me pasado mirando la pantalla toda la mañana sin entender nada.


----------



## credulo (12 Jul 2011)

Jojojo, a punto de recuperar el verde...


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> 12.5% de acierto Sr. Lángaro...



yo estoy aun mas del 14%....
y sigo pensando en entrar en TR en Agosto.....


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jul 2011)

Próxima parada: 9800


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Esto hoy lo pintan de verde. En Italia ya están en positivo.









Mal dato Balanza Comercial y pa ariba. El hospital por favor.::


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo estoy aun mas del 14%....
> y sigo pensando en entrar en TR en Agosto.....




No, lo del 12.5% me refería a que sólo estoy en 1 de 8.

Ese listado son las empresas que hoy han hecho mínimos anuales.

Algún día me contarás qué relación tienes con TRE. ¿Trabajador quizá?


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No, lo del 12.5% me refería a que sólo estoy en 1 de 8.
> 
> Ese listado son las empresas que hoy han hecho mínimos anuales.



Joven olvidese de eso, no sea negativo pongase un poquito de esto y ya vera que bien va todo.







No se preocupe tanto, nosotros se lo solucionaremos todo.::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Jul 2011)

saludos a los 68 que estan viendo el hilo 

18 miembros (de mas de 30cm) 
y 50 visitantes que ya quisieran 

hoy el churribex parece el "dragon khan" tal cual, solo falta que se marque una figura "loop"


edit: alguna filtracion del rapapolvo que le esta metiendo Van Rumpuy a ZP por encargo de la Merkel?


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Salvo la primera parte de la mañana hoy solo se están apuntando al guano las gacelas, los leoncios se han subido al toribio y quieren llegar más alto.


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

Como buen acrata estoy corto: ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jul 2011)

Igual los leoncios patrios tienen ganas de peponismo, pero si no les dejan, recuerdo que llevan un tiempo matandose entre ellos.

Los 7 del bbva y el san, son tiempos de entrada de dinero. Ahora tenemos al bce comprando, o diciendo que compra, lo mismo da, el sentido del rio ya lo han dicho. Mañana mas y mejor.


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> *para hacer un TT serio* ( pollastre comente este punto please  ).....
> 
> ..



que decirle, capitan, oh, mi capitan

Que estoy en el hospital ahora mismo porque la AI ha dado una "alarma parto" para mi hermana. Parece que se ha puesto larga en los 9280.

Le escribo a duras penas desde el loliphone . Pero deje, dejeme decirle que la expresión "TT serio" es un oximoron. No cabe tal combinación, so gacelazo galáctico xDDDDD


----------



## AssGaper (12 Jul 2011)

Yo hoy me comido una peralta así de alta.

A buena mañana, situandome en cortos en 3 minibiex a 9450, esperando que la cosa bajara y bajara y poniendo un stop loss en absurdo en 9475, estaba pletorico cuando se puso a 9280, y como pensaba que "esto iba pabajo", pues me desentendi un rato y aproveche a hacer unas compras y su puñetera madre, me entero que el BCE internviene (hola libre mercado), total, que al final me comido unas perdidas de 80€, cuando las ganancias las tenia en mas de 500 € ajjjj. 

Vaya cagadita la de hoy, ni de la pantalla te puedes despegar hostias ya.

si no llega a intervenir el BCE, estamos hablando de cifras rebasando los 9000 o incluso los 8miles.


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Yo hoy me comido una peralta así de alta.
> 
> A buena mañana, situandome en cortos en 3 minibiex a 9450, esperando que la cosa bajara y bajara y poniendo un stop loss en absurdo en 9475, estaba pletorico cuando se puso a 9280, y como pensaba que "esto iba pabajo", pues me desentendi un rato y aproveche a hacer unas compras y su puñetera madre, me entero que el BCE internviene (hola libre mercado), total, que al final me comido unas perdidas de 80€, cuando las ganancias las tenia en mas de 500 € ajjjj.
> 
> ...



Es una pena que un mercado que esta para regalarlo, cada vez que pones un corto tengas que poner tres velas una a Dios y dos al Diablo.:ouch:

Y la bajada esta es por la balanza comercial negativa de Francia que sino el Euro no baja ni a tiros.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jul 2011)

Cuando estoy dentro, me mantengo pegado a la pantalla, aqui te despistas y te ventilan rapido.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No, lo del 12.5% me refería a que sólo estoy en 1 de 8.
> 
> Ese listado son las empresas que hoy han hecho mínimos anuales.
> 
> Algún día me contarás qué relación tienes con TRE. ¿Trabajador quizá?



yo no, familiar cercano.... muy...


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Jul 2011)

lo de Metrovacesa es de coña?????????????????? +80%???


----------



## Cimoc (12 Jul 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Yo hoy me comido una peralta así de alta.
> 
> A buena mañana, situandome en cortos en 3 minibiex a 9450, esperando que la cosa bajara y bajara y poniendo un stop loss en absurdo en 9475, estaba pletorico cuando se puso a 9280, y como pensaba que "esto iba pabajo", pues me desentendi un rato y aproveche a hacer unas compras y su puñetera madre, me entero que el BCE internviene (hola libre mercado), total, que al final me comido unas perdidas de 80€, cuando las ganancias las tenia en mas de 500 € ajjjj.
> 
> ...



:8:Joder y como viendo los 9280 no cambiastes el sl por debajo de tu precio de entrada antes de ir de compras.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Jul 2011)

Banca Cívica
Aplaza un día su salida a bolsa
JEJEJEJEEJEJEJEJE


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Jul 2011)

La UE programa una cumbre extraordinaria para el viernes


> Bruselas. (Efe).- La Unión Europea está preparando cumbre extraordinaria para el próximo viernes con el fin de hacer frente al agravamiento de la crisis de la deuda que afecta a algunos países miembros, como España e Italia, mientras se sigue debatiendo sobre un eventual segundo rescate de Grecia.


----------



## Misterio (12 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> No se que os sorprende tanto...
> 
> En fin... otra vez los que se rieron de rbotic ahora postean cosas como "es sorprendente, esto no lo había visto nunca"...
> 
> ...



Me parece que para místico místico Trichet o los chinos o el pirado que esta comprando nuestros bonos.

Con ese no contabas :rolleye:


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

alguien se va a quedar corto al cierre?

es para no sentirme solo


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> alguien se va a quedar corto al cierre?
> 
> es para no sentirme solo









tu sabras lo que haces pero si ya esta lo cosa jodidita para los cortos, con todo el mundo operando :fiufiu:
PD: No me gusta ni un pelo la cara del tio de la foto.::


----------



## Claca (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> alguien se va a quedar corto al cierre?
> 
> es para no sentirme solo



Para los hamijos de los datos (de Cárpatos):

_* A las 20.00: 

-Lectura de las actas de la reunión de la FED del 21-22 de junio. 

Valoración: 5. 

Repercusión en bolsa: Todos los mercados esperarán atentos al comunicado para ver qué piensa la FED. Los bonos quieren que hablen de inflación controlada y crecimiento débil, y las bolsas de inflación controlada y crecimiento razonable. _

Si quieren excusas para mover el mercado, las pueden tener, para bien o para mal. En estos momentos situar stops más allá del ultra corto plazo es prácticamente una broma de cientos de puntos.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

chow de cat chow q diria el otro


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jul 2011)

Quedarse abierto con este temporal es jugársela a rojo o negro. Viva Las Vegas!!!


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

como estan poniendo el caramelito......a ver si pican las gacelillas


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> alguien se va a quedar corto al cierre?
> 
> es para no sentirme solo



Con el S&P a 1,5 puntos del verde no se yo si será buena idea.

Además los leoncios siguen comprando y las gacelas han empezado a comprar con fuerza.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

vale vale, me quedo de miranda q no lo veo claro

creo q lo tienen a huevo para bajar estos dos dias, hacer doble minimo y el viernes los politicos nos salvan de estos malvados ejpeculadores

pero bueno, fuera, no vayamos a joder el peazo dia q hemos tenido:o


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

Bueno si la cosa estaba aburrida, ahora el petroleo empiza a subir se admiten apuestas, como se interpretara:

a) Petroleo caro, igual a estanflacion al estilo años 70.

b) Si el petroleo sube es que esto, va parriba.


----------



## Mulder (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> vale vale, me quedo de miranda q no lo veo claro
> 
> creo q lo tienen a huevo para bajar estos dos dias, hacer doble minimo y el viernes los politicos nos salvan de estos malvados ejpeculadores
> 
> pero bueno, fuera, no vayamos a joder el peazo dia q hemos tenido:o



S&P en verde, nada más cerrar Europa...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jul 2011)

No me quedaria posicionado en el mercado, y corto mucho menos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> que decirle, capitan, oh, mi capitan
> 
> Que estoy en el hospital ahora mismo porque la AI ha dado una "alarma parto" para *mi hermana. Parece que se ha puesto larga en los 9280.*
> 
> Le escribo a duras penas desde el loliphone . Pero deje, dejeme decirle que la expresión "TT serio" es un oximoron. No cabe tal combinación, so gacelazo galáctico xDDDDD



Hombre Pollastre si el chaval tiene genes suyos y sale bolsero no me extraña que prefiera no salir con la que esta cayendo si su madre esta larga 

Y le veo a usted muy seguro de ponerse largo y de supuestas desgracias para los cortos......se que desprecia y vilipendia los "fundamentales" ..... pero acabo de oir a ZParo hablando de economia y eso per se es un "fundamental" que justifica cortos......por si fuera poco, le resumo la idea del discurso de ZParo :

1.- La economia española no tiene ningun problema

2.- Lo de los mercados y el euro es culpa de Grecia

3.- Alemania ( bueno dijo " los paises ricos " literalmente :: ) son quienes tienen que salvar el euro y proteger la economia de toda Europa

Tenemos la suerte de que en España casi todo el mundo cambia de canal o pasa de leer cualquier titular con declaraciones del genio de ZParo.....pero ahi fuera los malditos ingleses ( sobre todo ), los alemanes....eeuu y hasta los chinos tienen muy mala baba y cuando nos quieren joder van y publican las lecciones de economia del genio..........


........hasta hoy es el unico "fundamental" que no he visto fallar nunca en años y años.......es publicar declaraciones sobre economia de este tio y automaticamente derrumbarse las bolsas y dispararse el diferencial de la deuda ::::::

No se yo si el helicoptero "Heuropedo" del BCE tendra capacidad suficiente pàra cargar los billetes que hacen falta para hacer olvidar al mundo que ZParo ha hablado de economia ::

asi que aun viendo a los yonkys en positivo......al BCE regando a espuertas.. resistencias claras ......etc etc etc.......no menosprecie usted la capacidad de nuestro amado lider para joder todos los esfuerzos planetarios por mantener el bingo abierto


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

Qué coño repetida.... que hemos tenido hoy el segundo amago de parto, y de nuevo todos de vuelta para casa en el mismo número en que fuimos: sin parto todavía.

Al menos hoy había cerrado ya el día antes de salir para el hospital...




zuloman dijo:


> Ese comentario ya lo hizo en su dia.....le voy a perdonar su falta de originalidad por que su hermana tiene posiciones abiertas y supongo que eso le bloquea el cerebro  ( por cierto que vaya todo bien en el parto.....y que tenga un sobrinito al que poder dejar sus "mhillonej" :: )
> 
> Realmente esperaba mas de usted......... no se.......quizas un poema o algo mas elaborado que una contestacion repetida : ... bueno, le perdono.....a cambio vaya afinando los datos de la niña por si me da por volver :ouch:
> 
> Con independencia de consideraciones tecnicas y analisis bolsisticos varios........ ¿ son ustedes conscientes de que en la economia real hoy hemos estado a un paso de la ROvolucion ? ¿ de que estamos intervenidos de facto y puede que "oficialmente" en breve? ..... a un pelin hoygan a un pelin :´(


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> alguien se va a quedar corto al cierre?
> 
> es para no sentirme solo




Con Uds... el Barón Von Gazëllen, de los Landen:








:XX::XX::XX:


Y aquí, otra toma del Barón desde otro ángulo:


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2011)

Espero que estén enteros y con el patrimonio a salvo.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jul 2011)

la logica decia q entrara largo o no entrara, lo q ustedes me aconsejaron

pero al final los usanos han caido:: como yo decia

no volvere a hacer caso a ejpeculadores  pero gracias de todas formas

uncle Pollastre ya vio q hoy acert mas q su niña :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

ups, le di a editar un mensaje en vez de abrir uno nuevo.....copio para que lo lea pollastrin 



pollastre dijo:


> que decirle, capitan, oh, mi capitan
> 
> Que estoy en el hospital ahora mismo porque la AI ha dado una "alarma parto" para *mi hermana. Parece que se ha puesto larga en los 9280.*
> 
> Le escribo a duras penas desde el loliphone . Pero deje, dejeme decirle que la expresión "TT serio" es un oximoron. No cabe tal combinación, so gacelazo galáctico xDDDDD



Hombre Pollastre si el chaval tiene genes suyos y sale bolsero no me extraña que prefiera no salir con la que esta cayendo si su madre esta larga 

Y le veo a usted muy seguro de ponerse largo y de supuestas desgracias para los cortos......se que desprecia y vilipendia los "fundamentales" ..... pero acabo de oir a ZParo hablando de economia y eso per se es un "fundamental" que justifica cortos......por si fuera poco, le resumo la idea del discurso de ZParo :

1.- La economia española no tiene ningun problema

2.- Lo de los mercados y el euro es culpa de Grecia

3.- Alemania ( bueno dijo " los paises ricos " literalmente :: ) son quienes tienen que salvar el euro y proteger la economia de toda Europa

Tenemos la suerte de que en España casi todo el mundo cambia de canal o pasa de leer cualquier titular con declaraciones del genio de ZParo.....pero ahi fuera los malditos ingleses ( sobre todo ), los alemanes....eeuu y hasta los chinos tienen muy mala baba y cuando nos quieren joder van y publican las lecciones de economia del genio..........


........hasta hoy es el unico "fundamental" que no he visto fallar nunca en años y años.......es publicar declaraciones sobre economia de este tio y automaticamente derrumbarse las bolsas y dispararse el diferencial de la deuda ::::::

No se yo si el helicoptero "Heuropedo" del BCE tendra capacidad suficiente pàra cargar los billetes que hacen falta para hacer olvidar al mundo que ZParo ha hablado de economia ::

asi que aun viendo a los yonkys en positivo......al BCE regando a espuertas.. resistencias claras ......etc etc etc.......no menosprecie usted la capacidad de nuestro amado lider para joder todos los esfuerzos planetarios por mantener el bingo abierto


----------



## Claca (12 Jul 2011)

Pollastre, no había leido lo del parto, enhorabuena!


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ups, le di a editar un mensaje en vez de abrir uno nuevo.....copio para que lo lea pollastrin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He leido mensajes en los que se le echaba de menos, ahora lo entiendo, es usted, un Poeta.

En un texto tan reducido, a condensado todo lo necesario, para entender, lo que es, que te roben la bolsa.

Gracias señor Zuloman.

PD:Comparto sus fundamentales.


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2011)

jojojo... menudo cierre en Wall Street... :XX:



Saludos gacelísticos... ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> jojojo... menudo cierre en Wall Street... :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos gacelísticos... ::



Con su permiso......








:XX::XX::XX:

Lo dicho, Zparo supera con creces cualquier sistema de Trading por sofisticado que sea....... no tiene precio para R4 o similares :::::bla:

yalodeciayo, yalodeciayo, yalodeciayo esta mañana que cerrar largos en 9550 y abrir cortos no era mala posicion......que pastizal me estoy perdiendo : .....con un oximoron ( pollastre dixit ) como el TT ganar dinero en bolsa cuando fallan todos los sistemas es mas facil que sacarle un caramelo a un niño :no:


----------



## tarrito (12 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> He leido mensajes en los que se le echaba de menos, ahora lo entiendo, es usted, un Poeta.
> 
> En un texto tan reducido, a condensado todo lo necesario, para entender, lo que es, que te roben la bolsa.
> 
> ...



No es solo un Poeta, es el sumo Maestro del TT (Testicular Trading), el Rey del Pipeo ... tiene hasta su propia Oda.

Cante, cante y memorice :

ZulomannOde (Oda a Zuloman)


Cuentan que llegó del frío,
de la yerma estepa inmobiliaria,
Aquel Que Batiría a los mercados,
valiéndose de su operativa estrafalaria.

Para goce y regocijo del gentío,
leyenda y mito ya se habían forjado,
incluso el público abandonó su hastío,
y rompió en vítores, aclamando al tío,
que de la escarcha, como decimos, había llegado.

[coro]
Es Él... Capitán Zuloman.
Algunos le toman por loco,
otros por genio del intradía,
mas -¡ay!- gacelas, leoncios y cocos,
todos le rinden pleitesía.

Se dice que usa una técnica experta,
junto a secretas maniobras y ardides,
y sabemos que juega bien al despiste.

Pues lo que su boquita pide,
justo lo contrario ocurre - que ya es triste - 
y lo que nadie sabe a ciencia cierta,
si es que su leyenda es real y existe,
es cómo coño el cabrón luego acierta.


Otros nos devanamos los sesos,
buscando modelar el mercado:
fases lunares, gran cruz espacial,
incluso matemáticas de posgrado,
o tal vez si el café sale más espeso,
el rebote será sólo parcial.


[coro]
Es Él... Capitán Zuloman.
Algunos le toman por loco,
otros por genio del intradía,
mas -¡ay!- gacelas, leoncios y cocos,
todos le rinden pleitesía.

Y qué me dicen, de su psicología,
su entereza es legendaria,
su serenidad un portento,
cuando pierde se lamenta todo un día,
y cuando gana, otra vez contento.
Y aquí no pasa nada, ¡alegría!

Sólo una duda nos queda,
en el hilo del IBEX35,
y es si llegado final de mes,
a Zuloman le compensa este circo;
pues si todo fuera, como la seda,
y ganase plusvies con ahínco,
además de leyenda sería el rey - ya ves - 

Pero si gana un día, y pierde cinco,
con su mítica Operativa del Revés,
fijo que "La Leyenda",
se nos da de baja por stress.

[coro]
Es Él... Capitán Zuloman.
Algunos le toman por loco,
otros por genio del intradía,
mas -¡ay!- gacelas, leoncios y cocos,
todos le rinden pleitesía.


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

Como los holandeses, digan que no va haber ayuda, ojito.::

Les obsequio con una fotito del pais que se hizo en las cienagas del rio Rhin.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> No es solo un Poeta, es el sumo Maestro del TT (Testicular Trading), el Rey del Pipeo ... tiene hasta su propia Oda.
> 
> Cante, cante y memorice :
> 
> ...



Hacendado me hallo :8:

La mismisima Monlovi con su sagaz escritura
me sorprende con una oda pura y dura 

!!! no quepo dentro de mi !!! ( ¿ andesta la carita de rendir pleitesia ? )

EDITO: Monlovi..me acabo de fijar.....¿ quien le ha robado su veterania y su nº de mensajes ? .....ademas la califican de "facilisima " en su categoria forera :XX::XX:

No pierda ni un segundo y demande a Calopez por degradacion manifiestamente inmerecida :no:

Joder me estoy riendo y pasandomelo de lo lindo en el hilo.........como os echaba de menos cabrones


----------



## Claca (12 Jul 2011)

Para los próximos días:


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pollastre, no había leido lo del parto, enhorabuena!



No no, te explico: de nuevo falsa alarma ( y ya es la segunda ). El médico nos ha mandado a todos de vuelta a casa a tomar por culo. Que dice que si las contracciones no son poco menos que movimientos tectónicos a lo bestia, que por allí ni aparezcamos :cook:

Así que seguimos sin ser tíos, de momento.


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

No puede ser.

Un competidor, un adversario,
me surge en el mundo de la oda,
y no parece un tipo ordinario,
diría que su verso está a la moda.




Monlovi dijo:


> No es solo un Poeta, es el sumo Maestro del TT (Testicular Trading), el Rey del Pipeo ... tiene hasta su propia Oda.
> 
> Cante, cante y memorice :
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

Me acabo de echar unas risas releyendo esto.... no recuerdo si llevaba un par de "roneys cola" encima en aquel momento ::::



Monlovi dijo:


> No es solo un Poeta, es el sumo Maestro del TT (Testicular Trading), el Rey del Pipeo ... tiene hasta su propia Oda.
> 
> Cante, cante y memorice :
> 
> ...


----------



## tarrito (12 Jul 2011)

edito; aquí tiene su afoto

Imageshack - zulooda.png







Es Ustec insaciable! :rolleye:

Capitán Zuloman, es la misma Oda escrita por otro de los Jrandes del hilo 

Que mi cabecita no da para tanto, además "ejque yo soy de ciencias" y lo escribir Odas como que no o al menos no tan buena como ésta.




zuloman dijo:


> Hacendado me hallo :8:
> 
> La mismisima Monlovi con su sagaz escritura
> me sorprende con una oda pura y dura
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

Hombreeeeeeeeeeeeee ya estamos todos 8:

¿ que me dice pollastrin de mi oximoron ? :fiufiu: que le parece el TT cuando parecia que nos ibamos a las nubes y dije que naranjas de la china ) y eso que ni un mal grafico en tiempo real tenia hoyga :no:

y esto...ejem....le recuerdo que para hacerme odas solo tiene usted nota de encargo SIN exclusiva eh  QUE PARECE USTED UN MANGANTE DE ESOS AGENTES INMOBILIARIOS queriendo cobrar por no hacer nada ::

ejpeculador, shinberjuenza :XX::XX::XX:

EDITO: :8::8::8: coño Monlovi...¿ esa es la oda "original" de pollastrin ? joder que memoria la mia......solo recordaba el estribillo :o 

!!! genial !! sencillamente genial......este pollastrin valepato ....y esto...ejem......disculpas por robarle sus derechos de autor pollastrin :o


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombreeeeeeeeeeeeee ya estamos todos 8:
> 
> ¿ que me dice pollastrin de mi oximoron ? :fiufiu: que le parece el TT cuando parecia que nos ibamos a las nubes y dije que naranjas de la china ) y eso que ni un mal grafico en tiempo real tenia hoyga :no:
> 
> ...




Yo sin Robocopic me siento vacío.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2011)

Por cierto, yo tengo mi propio sistema infalible. TRE recupera un 5% para acabar en verde un día que el Ibex acaba en rojo = mañana un -4%.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, yo tengo mi propio sistema infalible. TRE recupera un 5% para acabar en verde un día que el Ibex acaba en rojo = mañana un -4%.



ese sistema si no lo confirma con los posos del cafe acabara fallandole ::::

Bueno señores...con todo el dolor de mi corazon les tengo que dejar......ya me duelen las mandibulas con tanta risa.....y ademas mañana hay un tio que me va a dar pastuki " por no prestarle ningun servicio " como me han dicho en un hilo hablando de las agencias :S ....... siempre dije que soy muy afortunado......llevo mas de 20 años encontando pardillos que me pagan " a cambio de nada "..... huummmmm ienso:.....abrire cuenta en r4 con "el regalo" ............ no... casi mejor navego por el mar de verdad hasta Septiembre...que " no hacer nada" todo el año me cansa muchisimo


----------



## pollastre (12 Jul 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> EDITO: :8::8::8: coño Monlovi...¿ esa es la oda "original" de pollastrin ? joder que memoria la mia......solo recordaba el estribillo :o
> 
> !!! genial !! sencillamente genial......este pollastrin valepato ....y esto...ejem......disculpas por robarle sus derechos de autor pollastrin :o



Tsk tsk... así me paga Ud. las odas, con un chasqueo del látigo de su indiferencia.

Si algún día le hago una oda al Sr. PPP, espero que sea más agradecido que Ustec ::::


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jul 2011)

pollastre enhorabuena por el parto


----------



## tarrito (12 Jul 2011)

yo a lo más que llego es a unos "Haikus" ... ¿Se acuerda Pollastre?

debía ser una noche de estas muy largas en las que ponía a punto a su Niña, además también coincidía con el "típico" día de "vamos a morir tod@s cienes y cienes de veces" ... por eso estaba pendiente del hilo, por si conseguía algo de info insider y tal 



pollastre dijo:


> Tsk tsk... así me paga Ud. las odas, con un chasqueo del látigo de su indiferencia.
> 
> Si algún día le hago una oda al Sr. PPP, espero que sea más agradecido que Ustec ::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre enHorabuena por el parto



con H de hojos xd 

QUE NO PARIO COÑO ::

que con un tio como pollastre el chaval se resiste a venir al mundo ::


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre enorabuena por el parto



Puede que el hilo, no sea de lo más entretenido (mentira), pero por favor, si se lo leyeran todo, quizas le encontrarian el sentido.::

PD: Hay gente que por lo visto sólo lee los mensajes cortos. (Tendrá implicaciones traders).:baba:


----------



## tarrito (12 Jul 2011)

como diría Tonuel: "a ver estudiaoh" y tal (por la "h")

joder aquí es que no se salva ni un@, cada cual especialista en lo suyo :XX:



zuloman dijo:


> con H de hojos xd
> 
> QUE NO PARIO COÑO ::
> 
> que con un tio como pollastre el chaval se resiste a venir al mundo ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> como diría Tonuel: "a ver estudiaoh" y tal (por la "h")
> 
> joder aquí es que no se salva ni un@, cada cual especialista en lo suyo :XX:



Hoyga Monlovi........¿ es usted la de la foto ? ......ejque esa foto con el titulo de "facilisima" debajo me esta poniendo burro :XX::XX:

basta, basta ya !!! dejenme ir a dormir que me vais a partir el pecho :no:


----------



## tarrito (12 Jul 2011)

a usted que le parece?? ::

no todos salimos por la tele y nos identificamos como usted ... 
no le voy a responder con claridad ... que sé que es un buen partido y nunca se sabe, hoygaa!!



zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga Monlovi........¿ es usted la de la foto ? ......ejque esa foto con el titulo de "facilisima" debajo me esta poniendo burro :XX::XX:
> 
> basta, basta ya !!! dejenme ir a dormir que me vais a partir el pecho :no:


----------



## descontento (12 Jul 2011)

Bueno señores hasta mañana, aqui les dejo (sobre todo a los que tienen la mala costumbre de ponerse cortos) unas lineas de nuestro codigo penal, por si eso les compensa las perdidas aunque no creo.:´(

Artículo 285CP

1. Quien de forma directa o por persona interpuesta usare de alguna información relevante para la cotización de cualquier clase de valores o instrumentos negociados en algún mercado organizado, oficial o reconocido, a la que haya tenido acceso reservado con ocasión del ejercicio de su actividad profesional o empresarial, o la suministrare obteniendo para sí o para un tercero un beneficio económico superior a 600.000 euros o causando un perjuicio de idéntica cantidad, será castigado con la pena de prisión de uno a cuatro años, multa del tanto al triplo del beneficio obtenido o favorecido e inhabilitación especial para el ejercicio de la profesión o actividad de dos a cinco años.

2. Se aplicará la pena de prisión de cuatro a seis años, la multa del tanto al triplo del beneficio obtenido o favorecido e inhabilitación especial para el ejercicio de la profesión o actividad de dos a cinco años, cuando en las conductas descritas en el apartado anterior concurra alguna de las siguientes circunstancias:

Que los sujetos se dediquen de forma habitual a tales prácticas abusivas.

Que el beneficio obtenido sea de notoria importancia.

Que se cause grave daño a los intereses

y en concordancia con el Artículo 284 del Código Penal.

Se impondrá la pena de prisión de seis meses a dos años o multa de doce a veinticuatro meses a los que:
[...]
3 Utilizando información privilegiada, realizaren transacciones o dieren órdenes de operación susceptibles de proporcionar indicios engañosos sobre la oferta, la demanda o el precio de valores o instrumentos financieros, o se aseguraren utilizando la misma información, por sí o en concierto con otros, una posición dominante en el mercado de dichos valores o instrumentos con la finalidad de fijar sus precios en niveles anormales o artificiales.

En todo caso se impondrá la pena de inhabilitación de uno a dos años para intervenir en el mercado financiero como actor, agente o mediador o informador.


----------



## tarrito (13 Jul 2011)

Flash Crash: Desplome momentáneo del dólar vs. el yen - 3227805 - elEconomista.es

está la cosa calentita-calentita!!!


----------



## pollastre (13 Jul 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre enorabuena por el parto



 Te agradezco el detalle, aunque como el Burrarum Zuloman ya se ha encargado de recordar "suavemente" (ejem) hoy fue falsa alarma y todos para casa.


----------



## pollastre (13 Jul 2011)

En fin caballeros, mañana será otro día. Como curiosidad, dejo el gráfico de los rendimientos para las estructuras neurales en los últimos 15 días.

Ojo a cómo se aprecia perfectamente la locura de ayer Lunes (el rendimiento neural baja al 88%, inmanejable) y el último Viernes, así como las "marejadas" del Jueves y Viernes de la semana anterior, donde se aprecia claramente que precedían a la "tormenta".

No obstante en el resto de los días se ve un comportamiento muy noble. Parece que la gente se pone nerviosa ante los fines de semana...

Pasen una buena noche.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jul 2011)

Buenos dias, esto viene hoy planito planito. Lo que es mal sintoma para mi. Alguien buscaba un doble suelo, puede ser. Por arriba pepon no deja jugar.


----------



## descontento (13 Jul 2011)

Buenos días caballeros, con lo divertido que empezo esto ayer hoy apenas se mueve.:| Y eso que hemos empezado con un euro por encima de 1.4, se necesitara mas dopamina para ver nuevas evoluciones.

Lo dicho saludos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jul 2011)

Sr. Pollastre de usted niveles del daxie que la gacelada andamos muy perdidos, muestrenos el camino de la AI como si de tochovista se tratase.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2011)

A los buenos días!

Uds. cuando es de noche se parecen a mi gato que se pone en modo cazador y no deja de dar brincos y carreras por toda la casa 

Nota mental: Todo estos posts surrealistas han de ser necesariamente mentira, los escribe Calopez para entretenerme ¡seguro!


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tsk tsk... así me paga Ud. las odas, con un chasqueo del látigo de su indiferencia.
> 
> Si algún día le hago una oda al Sr. PPP, espero que sea más agradecido que Ustec ::::



yo le doy mi pesame uncle pollastre, pq este foro esta lleno de foreros q no lee los mensajes enteros y ya le hicieron tio dos veces ::

estaria mas agradecido si en vez de una oda me hace una transferencia 

ojo q parece q hoy son los gabachis los q quieren marcha marcha


----------



## descontento (13 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ojo q parece q hoy son los gabachis los q quieren marcha marcha



Lo dice por la ligera caida de la bolsa francesa, o es que hay alguna noticia por esos mundos de Dios.


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Lo dice por la ligera caida de la bolsa francesa, o es que hay alguna noticia por esos mundos de Dios.



ligera? creo q abrira con gap de casi el 1%

naaaaa q quieren tirar de la manta a ver si el BCE se queda sin suelto


----------



## descontento (13 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ligera? creo q abrira con gap de casi el 1%
> 
> naaaaa q quieren tirar de la manta a ver si el BCE se queda sin suelto



:no: No lo creo tienen la maquinita.8:







Traiga, traiganos sus ahorros.


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Jul 2011)

aqui caemos un 1%?

a ver si se me da como ayer


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Jul 2011)

uncle pollastre si esta alli q le canta la maquinita para el DAX? o estamos en un dia de chows?


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Jul 2011)

hasta no dejar atras el 1320 no me creere q son largos


----------



## descontento (13 Jul 2011)

Con respecto al asunto Frances, me parece que con un poco de tiempo todo se solucionara (como todo ultimamente), a priori, parece como si tras el mal dato de Balanza Comercial Frances (de la semana pasada) se hubiese relajado el cambio Eur/Dollar, pero ahora, parece que esa relajacion no ha sentado muy bien a las bolsas, luego marcha atras y asunto arreglado. El problema de la Balanza Comercial ya se solucionara, pero lo que no puede ser, es que haya Gacelum comiendo Guano.

Tenga preparados unos largos:

*La tensión de la deuda arrebata 34.500 millones al Ibex en siete días*



Noticias coma las de arriba empobrecen al pais.:no: :XX:


Creo que ya ha dado la dosis de dopamina para los largos Euro en busca de los 1.41


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> hasta no dejar atras el 1320 no me creere q son largos



De todos modos creo que el consejo de ayer de no quedarse abierto con cortos fue bueno 

Por otra parte hoy no hay movimientos significativos en el volumen, de momento esto está lateral sin más hasta que veamos alguna reacción.


----------



## INTRUDER (13 Jul 2011)

> 9:08:35 h.
> Carrefour Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien me puede explicar que coño significa esto ?????


----------



## descontento (13 Jul 2011)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar que coño significa esto ?????



Lo siento en el alma, pero no puedo.


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Jul 2011)

vamos al norte

[YOUTUBE]YouTube - ‪Anuncio Cruzcampo. No pierdas el sur. A veces necesitamos un poco de Sur para no perder el Norte.‬&rlm;[/YOUTUBE]

:XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> De todos modos creo que el consejo de ayer de no quedarse abierto con cortos fue bueno
> 
> Por otra parte hoy no hay movimientos significativos en el volumen, de momento esto está lateral sin más hasta que veamos alguna reacción.



q si, q la logica ayer decia o largo o nada....... no problem, agradezco consejos pero las decisiones para bien o mal son mias


----------



## pollastre (13 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre de usted niveles del daxie que la gacelada andamos muy perdidos, muestrenos el camino de la AI como si de tochovista se tratase.



Pues de primeras no parecía un mal día hoy. Tenemos paradas en 7245 y 7282. De ahí al 7314. Unas proyecciones muy ordenadas, muy aparentes.

El problema es que están apareciendo unas divergencias bastante curiosas. No sé, o esto empieza a normalizarse, o yo tendría mucho cuidado de apuntarme al carro de esta [aparente] subida.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Jul 2011)

preparen los cortos:

Siga en directo la sesión del control al Gobierno sin Rubalcaba - 13/07/11 - EcoDiario.es - EcoDiario.es


----------



## pollastre (13 Jul 2011)

Proyecciones churriberescas:

[KERMIT] Reporting on [IBEX35], currently at [9593.2], opened on [9520.4], IBX divergence [0.0 %]
[2011/07/13 09:29:54] =>
[LIVE] [MST1] [MST2] [MST3] [SLA] [OTF] [CLOSE]
[HI] 9596.2 9701.9 9655.6 9513.77 9537.18 9762.31 9575.58
[LO] 9508.0 9288.74 9411.93 9436.5 9473.81 9370.59 9575.58


Interpretación (ya, ya, siento no darlas en formato gráfico como las del Daxie): el primer par de valores (live) se descarta; MST1, MST2 y MST3 son niveles relevantes, tanto por arriba como por abajo (hi/lo). SLA son también un par de niveles relevantes. 

Recomiendo ignorar OTF, es una de las varias proyecciones dinámicas que tengo, por lo que cambia de valor según evoluciona el mercado: los valores que tiene ahora pueden haber cambiado completamente dentro de 15 minutos.


----------



## descontento (13 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> vamos al norte
> 
> [YOUTUBE]YouTube - ‪Anuncio Cruzcampo. No pierdas el sur. A veces necesitamos un poco de Sur para no perder el Norte.‬‏[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :XX:



Anodadado. :: Camarero otra de Gambas. :XX:


----------



## pollastre (13 Jul 2011)

A las 9:28 decía:



pollastre dijo:


> Pues de primeras no parecía un mal día hoy. Tenemos paradas *en 7245 *y 7282. De ahí al 7314. Unas proyecciones muy ordenadas, muy aparentes.



Y tres minutos más tarde, a las 9:31, ocurre que....




Creo que hoy es el día en el que le hago la segunda oda a Zuloman ::


----------



## ghkghk (13 Jul 2011)

Comienzan las peponadas. Como no salgan noticias nuevas hoy, el 1.5% arriba el Ibex no nos lo quita nadie.


----------



## descontento (13 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Comienzan las peponadas. Como no salgan noticias nuevas hoy, el 1.5% arriba el Ibex no nos lo quita nadie.



Pues nada hombre, pongase largo, pero por favor abstenerse de hacer comentarios como los de esta noticia.

*El Ibex cae un 0,6% y la prima se sitúa en 314 puntos tras otra jornada histérica *



PD: Lo divertido esta en los comentarios.:XX:

Otra noticia sin desperdicio, abstenerse de leerla los fanaticos de el Analisis Tecnico. (Resumidito quien es el idiota que tiene problemas con Grecia).

*Bononato (Global Allocation): “Tenemos un 20% de exposición a Grecia en nuestra cartera”*


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Jul 2011)

Quien tiene... Para meterse largo en metrovacesa?


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Quien tiene... Para meterse largo en metrovacesa?



yo....... pero si el dinero es de otro


----------



## descontento (13 Jul 2011)

Al loro, que va el siguiente pertardazo.:baba:

PDarece que no ha tenido mucho efecto, o será que es de efecto retardado: Otro como este y nos plantamos en 1.41 €/$


----------



## ghkghk (13 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Quien tiene... Para meterse largo en metrovacesa?




Pues desde que lo has comentado ha subido un 30%....


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Jul 2011)

no se por q os molan los chicharros tanto........ esa lo mismo q sube baja........ademas creo q va a emitir mas deuda........ chicharreros !!!!

edito: buen doping tienen los italianos, q lo pasen a los demas ::


----------



## descontento (13 Jul 2011)

Hoy si que esta seria la gente, necesito algun comentario de Bankia.


----------



## descontento (13 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Al loro, que va el siguiente pertardazo.:baba:
> 
> PDarece que no ha tenido mucho efecto, o será que es de efecto retardado: Otro como este y nos plantamos en 1.41 €/$



Me auto respondo ha sido efecto retardado.:baba:

Y casi casi 1.41, por ahora correlacion Euro/Indices no falla.

PD: Ya se que puede resultar poco comprensible, puesto que el Euro en la actualidad tiene pocas garantias de continuar, pero el mercado y el precio son los que mandan.:XX:


----------



## aksarben (13 Jul 2011)

Se va uno un par de días de "vacaciones" (comer-dormir-comer-dormir-repeat), y no sólo montan una guanizada del copón sino que hasta Monlovi reaparece... ¡La próxima vez avisen, hoygan!


----------



## descontento (13 Jul 2011)

Bueno señores, uno que lo deja por hoy, 39 pipos del Euro Stock, son un buen botin , mañana más, si Dios quiere y lo dejan tan claro como hoy.


----------



## pollastre (13 Jul 2011)

Vámonos que nos vamos, que hemos roto aguas.

Ahora parece que va a ser la buena. Y apenas 10 minutos después de haber cerrado mis posiciones por hoy.... este sobrino va a ser bolsero, no me cabe duda ::::

Al hospital "shitting milks"....


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vámonos que nos vamos, que hemos roto aguas.
> 
> Ahora parece que va a ser la buena. Y apenas 10 minutos después de haber cerrado mis posiciones por hoy.... este sobrino va a ser bolsero, no me cabe duda ::::
> 
> Al hospital "shitting milks"....



Pues yo le veo bastante futuro como market maker


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Jul 2011)

¡Suerte tito pollastre!

Y tranquilidad, que una vez que ha roto aguas la cosa puede tardar más de 24 horas, no vaya usted a perderse el guano...


----------



## aitor33 (13 Jul 2011)

Vamos que nos vamooosssss!!!!!!!

Llego el momento, caen las murallas
Va a comenzar la unica justa de la batallas
No duele el golpe, no existe el miedo
Quitate el polvo, ponte de pie y vuelves al ruedo

Y la presion que sientes
Espera en ti, tu gente!
Ahora vamos por todo
y te acompaña la suerte
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Porque esto es Africa

Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Porque esto es Africa

Oye a tu dios
y no estaras solo
llegas aqui para brillar
lo tienes todo
la hora se acerca
es el momento
Vas a ganar cada batalla
ya lo presiento

Hay que empezar de cero
para tocar el cielo
Ahora vamos por todo
Y todos vamos por ellos
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Porque esto es Africa

Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Porque esto es Africa


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jul 2011)

No hay guano y poco movimiento en el hilo, como nos va la marcha.

Preveo aceleracion del hilo en breve, mientras, aun quedan chicharros [y muchos] donde entrar para ganar, bien pasta o un ataque de nervios.


----------



## pollastre (13 Jul 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Suerte tito pollastre!
> 
> Y tranquilidad, que una vez que ha roto aguas la cosa puede tardar más de 24 horas, no vaya usted a perderse el guano...



Aquí Gustavo, el reportero dicharachero

Estoy acojonadish, me han dejado solo en la habitación con mi hermana, y esta resoplando como la Nina del exorcista. 

La matrona pesa, aproximadamente, unos 100kg. Incluso en mis tiempos de full contact me lo hubiera pensado dos veces antes de desafiarla.

Con lo tranquil que estaba yo con mis futures ganando pasta esta mañana...


----------



## aitor33 (13 Jul 2011)

La bolsa empieza a salir cara, casi más que las del DIA jjeejeejejeejej


----------



## Misterio (13 Jul 2011)

> Bernanke	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu y yo lo sabíamos oh yeah.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No hay guano y poco movimiento en el hilo, como nos va la marcha.
> 
> Preveo aceleracion del hilo en breve, mientras, aun quedan chicharros [y muchos] donde entrar para ganar, bien pasta o un ataque de nervios.



La plebe no sale de casa si no ve sangre en las calles ::


----------



## Pepe Broz (13 Jul 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Tu y yo lo sabíamos oh yeah.



En el 2036 dejaran de enchufar dinero. Será la QE225.

Lamentable.


----------



## Ajoporro (13 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vámonos que nos vamos, que hemos roto aguas.
> 
> Ahora parece que va a ser la buena. Y apenas 10 minutos después de haber cerrado mis posiciones por hoy.... este sobrino va a ser bolsero, no me cabe duda ::::
> 
> Al hospital "shitting milks"....



Pollastre .. ¿ es verdad que tienes familia de camino? .. qué suerte, tío ... que lo disfrutes ... un sobrino es un regalo .. un chollo, vamos .. lo disfrutas y la carrera se la paga su padre ..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jul 2011)

No salen de una y ya insinuan otra, jodida FED, Bernanke y supvutamadre que diria rafaxl, pues eso, cuando anuncien y tengamos claros las pomos, largos en sp, que bien que tito berni se preocupa de nosotros.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No salen de una y ya insinuan otra, jodida FED, Bernanke y supvutamadre que diria rafaxl, pues eso, cuando anuncien y tengamos claros las pomos, largos en sp, que bien que tito berni se preocupa de nosotros.



Bernanke speaks | The Big Picture


> While stocks are responding to Bernanke’s talk of doing more if needed (exactly what the minutes revealed yesterday), he is at the same time implicitly saying he doesn’t think they need to do more because he thinks the economy will get better in the 2nd half of the year as he still believes the factors slowing growth right now are ‘transitory’ and he thinks inflation pressures will recede and he gives a variety of reasons why. He also went on to defend QE2 against the criticism as he said it helped the economy thru “easier financial conditions” that reduced the “risk of deflation” and shored up economic activity. In terms of doing more, he said “we have a number of ways in which we could act to ease financial conditions further” and goes on to list them. He also says, “on the other hand, the economy could evolve in a way that would warrant a move toward less accommodative policy” and went on to discuss the exit strategy. Bottom line, this is more of the same from the Bernanke Fed, rather than reevaluate Fed policy to see if the medicine they employ is still right for what ails us, he assumes everything he does works and if the economy doesn’t respond, just up the dosage. With this said, the inflation data will tie his hands to doing more for a while and as I said yesterday, I believe it will take a 15-20% drop in stocks and/or VERY poor economic data before he acts again, neither which we have now.




Creo que lo de _"factors slowing growth right now are ‘transitory’"_ es un eufemismo para no repetirse a si mismo y afirmar que no tiene pajolera idea de porque a pesar de haber imprimido varios billones, la economia sigue sin mejorar.


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Jul 2011)

tendremos q ponernos largos por el resto de los siglos...... q cansinos

uncle pollastre espero q no condicione a su sobrino regalandole un oso o un toro de peluche..... q no me entere yo :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jul 2011)

Alzas tras siete días a la baja: el Ibex 35 sube un 0,*66*%, hasta los 9.*666*,9 puntos


----------



## eruique (13 Jul 2011)

El número de la bestia y capicua, señal de algo sera...


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Jul 2011)

Lástima que Bankia no haya salido en 6,06 

Saldrán en el máximo de rango sin cubrir toda la emisión. Será un gran día para cortos ::


----------



## manelic77 (13 Jul 2011)

Un blog de un psicólogo aficionado a la bolsa ha vaticinado el suelo de ésta: El suelo de la bolsa está en 9.630 puntos, aunque a veces baje más, enseguida actúan los cazagangas que saben que el suelo está ahí.
Economía y psicología. Memética en castellano


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jul 2011)

manelic77 dijo:


> Un blog de un psicólogo aficionado a la bolsa ha vaticinado el suelo de ésta: El suelo de la bolsa está en 9.630 puntos, aunque a veces baje más, enseguida actúan los cazagangas que saben que el suelo está ahí.
> Economía y psicología. Memética en castellano



:no:
Tonuel sabe que eso no es asi, y yo estoy con el. Lastima que igual antes de octubre vengan nuestros amigos de la FED con su nuevo helicoptero 3.0, este tendra tantas nuevas caracteristicas, y el logo de goldman en las aspas, para que se vea desde abajo quien nos proviene de dinero.


----------



## manelic77 (13 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :no:
> Tonuel sabe que eso no es asi, y yo estoy con el. Lastima que igual antes de octubre vengan nuestros amigos de la FED con su nuevo helicoptero 3.0, este tendra tantas nuevas caracteristicas, y el logo de goldman en las aspas, para que se vea desde abajo quien nos proviene de dinero.



¿Peeeeeeeeeeeeero, de qué hablo yo y de qué hablas tú?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jul 2011)

manelic77 dijo:


> ¿Peeeeeeeeeeeeero, de qué hablo yo y de qué hablas tú?



Suelo, como soporte veraz, el 0, si acaso los 3000, pero aun podria.

El problema no son los 9630, el problema con los gemelillos en esa zona de 7 euros.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jul 2011)

Hoy me han vuelto a ofrecer las dichosas Bankias, te las venden de una manera que he estado a punto de comprar, ufff en un momento me he visto con sombrero de copa, con chofer, llamando a consultas a Rajoy, queria ser BANKERO por un momento, pero he vuelto a la lucidez, que me salvo de las preferentes y los tochos, y le he dicho al alegre señor, que no, yo no quiero ser BANKERO, quiero ser ESPECULADOR.


----------



## pollastre (13 Jul 2011)

manelic77 dijo:


> Un blog de un psicólogo aficionado a la bolsa ha vaticinado el suelo de ésta: El suelo de la bolsa está en 9.630 puntos, aunque a veces baje más, enseguida actúan los cazagangas que saben que el suelo está ahí.
> Economía y psicología. Memética en castellano



Ese "vaticinio" tiene mas peligro que un gitano haciendo footing. Este tipo de cosas son las que arruinan a la gente. Un buen día la zona soporte de los 95x-96x cae, los pobres ingenuos que siguen este tipo de vaticinios místicos siguen comprados porque piensan que "en algún momento debe recuperar", el drawdown se prolonga, y se produce el margin call.

Que le hablen de "zona soporte psicológica" a las gacelas que estaban compradas en el dow durante el flash crash de mayo pasado. Veras como se ríen.

El mercado evoluciona y cambia minuto a minuto. Establecer suelos o techos absolutos, inmutables a los acontecimientos , es un absurdo.


----------



## manelic77 (13 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ese "vaticinio" tiene mas peligro que un gitano haciendo footing. Este tipo de cosas son las que arruinan a la gente. Un buen día la zona soporte de los 95x-96x cae, los pobres ingenuos que siguen este tipo de vaticinios místicos siguen comprados porque piensan que "en algún momento debe recuperar", el drawdown se prolonga, y se produce el margin call.
> 
> Que le hablen de "zona soporte psicológica" a las gacelas que estaban compradas en el dow durante el flash crash de mayo pasado. Veras como se ríen.
> 
> El mercado evoluciona y cambia minuto a minuto. Establecer suelos o techos absolutos, inmutables a los acontecimientos , es un absurdo.



Te entiendo, pero me parece que ese vaticinio está basado en el fracaso de las punto com y el ataque al WTC y al Pentágono, creo que se estableció el suelo en el verano de 2002 más o menos donde dice el blog, naturalmente si no eres economista y sobre todo, _cuando se le dice a los demás pero no juegas con dinero propio_, él ha dicho eso y no me parece que esté lejos, siempre y cuando no tengamos en cuenta la deuda brutal que han dejado los felices años pasados.


----------



## atman (13 Jul 2011)

manelic77 dijo:


> Te entiendo, pero me parece que ese vaticinio está basado en el fracaso de las punto com y el ataque al WTC y al Pentágono, creo que se estableció el suelo en el verano de 2002 más o menos donde dice el blog, naturalmente si no eres economista y sobre todo, _cuando se le dice a los demás pero no juegas con dinero propio_, él ha dicho eso y no me parece que esté lejos, *siempre y cuando no tengamos en cuenta la deuda brutal que han dejado los felices años pasados*.



Ah! claro... ese pequeño detalle... 

Señores, aquí no se está decidiendo QUIEN se la va a comer sino CÓMO se la va a comer... Evidentemente entre los que deben salvarse siempre hay despistados y chivos expiatorios (léase Lehman) pero al final las cosas... son como son.

Si han comprado latunes, procuren que al menos algunos sean en aceite, por si, en un momento dado, hay escasez de vaselina.


PD: Alguien conoce bien los ETNs?? En su momento le metí algo al VIX. Pero con bastantes reservas. Y aunque me salió mu bien... ahora que vuelvo a pillarlo con ganas, la verdad es que me está dando miedito...


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El mercado evoluciona y cambia minuto a minuto. Establecer suelos o techos absolutos, inmutables a los acontecimientos , es un absurdo.



Bueno,no preguntes como he obtenido estas conclusiones,pero te aseguro yo que los niveles 0 como suelo y 10^10 como techo son absolutamente fiables en el Ibex35 al menos.Ya lo teneis tirado para hacer big money 

::::::


Edito: para variar,apertura en colorado mañana a primera hora,a este paso vamos a testar en breve la fiabilidad del suelo anteriormente mencionado :S


----------



## rbotic statistics (13 Jul 2011)

9.000 que?... todo el mundo sabe que de haber suelo este sería el *místico 7.700* aunque no hay garantía alguna de que llegado el momento no fuera perforado por la histeria colectiva de los gallinaceos sin cabeza que intervienen en el mercado...

S2s


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jul 2011)

Yo no se, si las noticias estas sobre la quiebra de Grecia, son las que claca barruntaba como posibles para espantar gacelas, pero no creo que ni los mas optimistas no sufran con estos acontecimientos, veo guano guanero mañana tirando a guano guano, no se que pensaran ustedes, los que tienen maquinitas y los que no...

400 puntitos son muchos puntitos para asustar.


----------



## pollastre (13 Jul 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> 9.000 que?... todo el mundo sabe que de haber suelo este sería el *místico 7.700* aunque no hay garantía alguna de que llegado el momento no fuera perforado por la histeria colectiva de los gallinaceos sin cabeza que intervienen en el mercado...
> 
> S2s



Te doy un thanks... no, qué coño, te respondo personalmente. Me has hecho soltar unas risas leyendo tu post


----------



## descontento (13 Jul 2011)

Buenas tardes caballeros, como ven la cosa para mañana seguiremos con las bolsas intervenidas o las dejaran caer para que tito berni, cumpla su palabra.:baba:

PD: Señor Pollastre, avisenos cuando venga el pequeñin o pequeñina, para darle la enhorabuena en la parte que le corresponde.


----------



## pollastre (13 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Buenas tardes caballeros, como ven la cosa para mañana seguiremos con las bolsas intervenidas o las dejaran caer para que tito berni, cumpla su palabra.:baba:
> 
> PD: Señor Pollastre, avisenos cuando venga el pequeñin o pequeñina, para darle la enhorabuena en la parte que le corresponde.




Andamos a la espera, Sr. Descontento; parece que con la que está cayendo en la UE, el chaval se resiste a venir al mundo. Supongo que estará pensando algo así como que el marrón nos lo comamos nosotros, et luego ya hablaremos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jul 2011)

Buenas tardes... 

Yo ya ni me acuerdo de cuando operé por última vez, pero dando un vistazo rápido al SAN, no estaría mal una entrada larga en el entono 6,80-7,00 para el medio plazo, eso sí, perder el 6,80€ al cierre pintaría feo...

Saludos, y recuerden: a mi ni caso! )

PD: Pollastre, le deseo que todo salga bien. Dele ánimos a su hermana y sobre todo no la grabe... (sé de lo que hablo... :


----------



## pollastre (13 Jul 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo ya ni me acuerdo de cuando operé por última vez,



Qué incorrección... debería volver Ud. a operar presto, a la mayor brevedad, y así las cosas volverían a su cauce (_no pun intended _ )


----------



## Claca (13 Jul 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Yo ya ni me acuerdo de cuando operé por última vez, pero dando un vistazo rápido al SAN, no estaría mal una entrada larga en el entono 6,80-7,00 para el medio plazo, eso sí, perder el 6,80€ al cierre pintaría feo...
> 
> ...



Ayer hablando con R3v3 le comenté lo mismo. Los bancos todavía tienen margen de caída -hasta esa zona que comentas, caso del SAN- sin que se rompa el guión de estos últimos meses, con el IBEX tan lateral cansino. Hay que tenerlo en cuenta de cara a posibles nuevas bajadas en el IBEX. El hecho de que el índice haya roto la secuencia de máximos y mínimos crecientes es un matiz para el medio plazo, no es espcialmente relevante todavía, pero refuerza la idea de un techo claro sobre los 11.XXX, en el sentido de que una vez más se pierde la oportunidad de seguir subiendo.

Por cierto, después de una bajada tan vertical y con la volatilidad todavía elevada, mucho cuidado con fiarse de las buenas noticias. Hacer un suelo debería costar algo más que unas simples declaraciones de Bernake. Ya lo he comentado estos días, pero no sería de extrañar que todavía nos guardasen un poco de histeria para las próximas sesiones. Por arriba la referencia para mí son los 9.9850-9.920, pero hay que ser muy generosos con el stop, precisamente porque los vaivenes son los que son. A lo mejor, como me sugiere la intuición, aprovechen el test o la reunión del viernes para dar otro chute de volatilidad al mercado, y probablemente de una u otra cosa salgan cosas muy feas, aunque es cierto que las bolsas recibirán las noticias con gran parte del daño descontado.

Hay que estar tranquilos con la cabeza fría, siguiendo el BUND y el EURO que también nos alertan de la salud del mercado.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Jul 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Pollastre, le deseo que todo salga bien. Dele ánimos a su hermana y sobre todo no la grabe... (sé de lo que hablo... :



¿La grabaste? :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:

¿Y no te hizo tragar la cámara en esos momentos?

Pollastre estará diciendo "empuja, empuja", mientras mira las cotizaciones en el aifon...


----------



## Claca (13 Jul 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿La grabaste? :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> ¿Y no te hizo tragar la cámara en esos momentos?
> 
> Pollastre estará diciendo "empuja, empuja", mientras mira las cotizaciones en el aifon...



Con lo cual no se sabrá si lo dice por el niño o por las posis de la niña


----------



## pollastre (13 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Con lo cual no se sabrá si lo dice por el niño o por las posis de la niña




Traidores... otomanos... desalmaos... comunistas! ::::


----------



## descontento (13 Jul 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo ya ni me acuerdo de cuando operé por última vez,



Animese, yo cuando no lo tengo claro meto una operacion de poquisima pasta, es la unica forma de estar pegado a la pantalla y ver un poco hacia donde nos llevan estos kamikace.



Claca dijo:


> Ayer hablando con R3v3 le comenté lo mismo. Los bancos todavía tienen margen de caída -hasta esa zona que comentas, caso del SAN- sin que se rompa el guión de estos últimos meses, con el IBEX tan lateral cansino. Hay que tenerlo en cuenta de cara a posibles nuevas bajadas en el IBEX. El hecho de que el índice haya roto la secuencia de máximos y mínimos crecientes es un matiz para el medio plazo, no es espcialmente relevante todavía, pero refuerza la idea de un techo claro sobre los 11.XXX, en el sentido de que una vez más se pierde la oportunidad de seguir subiendo.
> 
> Por cierto, después de una bajada tan vertical y con la volatilidad todavía elevada, mucho cuidado con fiarse de las buenas noticias. Hacer un suelo debería costar algo más que unas simples declaraciones de Bernake. Ya lo he comentado estos días, pero no sería de extrañar que todavía nos guardasen un poco de histeria para las próximas sesiones. Por arriba la referencia para mí son los 9.9850-9.920, pero hay que ser muy generosos con el stop, precisamente porque los vaivenes son los que son. A lo mejor, como me sugiere la intuición, aprovechen el test o la reunión del viernes para dar otro chute de volatilidad al mercado, y probablemente de una u otra cosa salgan cosas muy feas, aunque es cierto que las bolsas recibirán las noticias con gran parte del daño descontado.
> 
> Hay que estar tranquilos con la cabeza fría, siguiendo el BUND y el EURO que también nos alertan de la salud del mercado.



No quiero parecer pajaro de mal aguero, pues esta claro que hay muchas noticas un poco exageradas, que sólo sirven para vender periodicos, pero lo del Euro puede ser gracioso, puede pasar de estar a 150 €/$ a 0 €/$. Ahi si que puede haber guano del bueno.:baba:

Yo cuando estudie, hablaban que el mercado cumplia una serie de funciones, entre ellas la de fijar precios, pero tanto toquetear el mercado :no: se va a producir un ostion del copon, ojala me equivoque.:S

Yo no creo salvo noticia de ultima hora que mañana caigamos, parece como si el suelo quizas artificial ya lo hubieramos hecho, si la cosa no estubiese tan achuchada es posible que si que bajasemos más, pero es como si tuviesen panico que esto coja carrerilla hacia abajo. Aunque comparto su sentimiento de casino  con los graficos no consigo ver nada aunque no he mirado acciones, si ya estan jodidos los indices como para meter pasta en acciones.:no:

PD: Señor pollastre diganos algo, todo va bien, su señora hermana tranquila:


----------



## morgan (13 Jul 2011)

Hola:

Pasaba a saludar y a felicitar a los nuevos papis y mamis.

En cuanto a lo de que pasará mañana, he estado mirando el igmarkets y la cosa parece que, salvo que de aquí a la apertura se enderece el asunto, viene bastante roja. En este momento -1%.

¿Habrá guano como el martes por la noticia de fitch?:


----------



## Claca (13 Jul 2011)

EURO:







Ya comenté que para mí el triángulo tenía pretensiones alcistas, pero al final ha resuelto a la baja. El nivel 1,40 es importante, mucho, pero viendo el gráfico, la volatilidad que hay, y más teniendo en cuenta que llevo dando el coñazo con el segundo impulso alcista desde hace meses, creo que conviene dejar ese margen razonable hasta la zona señalada. Perderla implicaría dirigirse en primer lugar al soporte cerca de los 1,34, pero con probabilidad el movimiento terminaría deshaciendo todo el impulso, por lo que tendríamos una caída maja.

En fin, tengo mis reservas, pero a lo mejor no era un triángulo después de todo.


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2011)

Las agencias de calificación usanas van a saco a por la UE (síntoma inequívoco que la guerra monetaria entre USA y la UE es dramática).

Nos asegura una volatilidad endiablada. No hace falta estar en bolsa todos los días y en la coyuntura actual la preservación del patrimonio es mandatoria.

Cuidado porque tiran a matar.


----------



## descontento (13 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Las agencias de calificación usanas van a saco a por la UE (síntoma inequívoco que la guerra monetaria entre USA y la UE es dramática).
> 
> Nos asegura una volatilidad endiablada. No hace falta estar en bolsa todos los días y en la coyuntura actual la preservación del patrimonio es mandatoria.
> 
> Cuidado porque tiran a matar.



Si me permite una opinion, creo que no existe tal guerra, si existiese, pienso que el euro deberia haber caido a la fosa de las Marianas, desde mi punto de vista es más una guerra de USA y la UE contra el resto del mundo. Desde la entrada de China en el panorama internacional se ha produccido un desequilibrio entre los paises fabricantes (USA-UE) y los paises ricos en materias primas, a los cuales China, sin querer esta poniendo en la esfera internacional, a costa de la perdida de poder de unas sociedades excesivamente acomodadas como las de los USA y la UE.(Que han vivido por encima de sus posibilidades gracias a el control de las materias primas).
Lo de las agencias de calificación pienso que son las excusas perfectas, para poder hacer los rapidos y abruptos cambios en los mercados con una excusa ideal. Pero he de reconocer que todo lo que he escrito es una mera especulacion , puesto que no tengo los datos, pero los hechos creo que nos llevan, más por este camino, que no el de la guerra, USA-UE y para mi, la clave esta en el cambio Euro-Dollar, todo el mundo deberia estar desaciendose de los Euros y desde el año pasado hemos pasado de 1.21 a 1.41 esto solo es posible con la intervencion conjunta de la FED y BCE en la misma dirección.ienso:


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2011)

No lo veo.

Las estrategias de USA y UE son opuestas y creo que la lucha es encarnizada. Desde hace un mes han lanzado a deguello a las agencias de calificación.

La película va de mostrar quién está peor sabiendo que todos están mal (es supervivencia económica)


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

Son dos puntos de vista distintos para como muy bien dice solucionar un problema ( supervivencia económica) si se enfrentasen economicamente USA-UE, no habria ni dolares ni EU para todos los lujos que nos podemos permitir en Occidente, desde mi punto de vista la supervivencia economica, pasa por mantener el Status Quo como sea, sino malo. Habria que empezar a trabajar a precios de los Chinos y nuestras sociedades acomodadas, ya no se acuerdan, de que es eso de trabajar. Fijese como se estan poniendo los griegos en cuanto se les esta pidiendo un poco de esfuerzo. Como se salgan del Euro por chulos, si que van a saber lo que es currar.ienso: (que no se interprete que no se puede vivir fuera del Euro, que es superposbile Islandia es un caso claro, pero creo que alli la gente le gusta mas lo del curre y no tanto tirar de subvenciones, lo dificil es pasar de la subvecion a buscate la vida).


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Son dos puntos de vista distintos para como muy bien dice solucionar un problema ( supervivencia económica) si se enfrentasen economicamente USA-UE, no habria ni dolares ni EU para todos los lujos que nos podemos permitir en Occidente, desde mi punto de vista la supervivencia economica, pasa por mantener el Status Quo como sea, sino malo. Habria que empezar a trabajar a precios de los Chinos y nuestras sociedades acomodadas, ya no se acuerdan, de que es eso de trabajar. Fijese como se estan poniendo los griegos en cuanto se les esta pidiendo un poco de esfuerzo. *Como se salgan del Euro por chulos, si que van a saber lo que es currar.*ienso:



Dentro del euro están muertos. Fuera al menos tienen una posibilidad aunque sea remota.

Grecia es un país pequeño con un PIB enano en comparación con la descomunal deuda que tienen.

Que no van a pagar lo saben los acreedores. Lo que intentan es apretar las tuercas empobreciendo más a la población con recuperar unos miles de millones de leuros antes de la quita.


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Dentro del euro están muertos. Fuera al menos tienen una posibilidad aunque sea remota.
> 
> Grecia es un país pequeño con un PIB enano en comparación con la descomunal deuda que tienen.
> 
> Que no van a pagar lo saben los acreedores. Lo que intentan es apretar las tuercas empobreciendo más a la población con recuperar unos miles de millones de leuros antes de la quita.



Creo que este no es el hilo adecuado para hablar de esto, este es el ultimo post, si desea continuar abrimos otro hilo.
Desde mi punto de vista hay dos formas de ver la vida una es, todos tenemos derecho a esto, a esto otro y a lo de más alla y estos derechos son mios por el mero hecho de haber nacido en Grecia (lo que ocurre ahora, gracias a una clase diregente corrupta que le interesa un populacho despistado) o la otra forma de ver la vida, que seria para que la poblacion pueda disfrutar de esto y esto otro y lo de más alla se tiene que hacer esto, esto otro y lo de más alla ienso: y se tiene que explicar a la poblacion que lo tiene que hacer y se tiene que dar ejemplo.

En resumen lo de Grecia no es un problema tanto de si tienen la posibilidad de salir del hoyo, como el de una clase diregente con pocos escrupulos que se ha forrado metiendo a la poblacion en un hoyo gracias a un cuento, que ahora a ver como se les descuenta.

PD:Señor pollastre sabemus algo:


----------



## pollastre (14 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Creo que este no es el hilo adecuado para hablar de esto, este es el ultimo post, si desea continuar abrimos otro hilo.
> Desde mi punto de vista hay dos formas de ver la vida una es, todos tenemos derecho a esto, a esto otro y a lo de más alla y estos derechos son mios por el mero hecho de haber nacido en Grecia (lo que ocurre ahora, gracias a una clase diregente corrupta que le interesa un populacho despistado) o la otra forma de ver la vida, que seria para que la poblacion pueda disfrutar de esto y esto otro y lo de más alla se tiene que hacer esto, esto otro y lo de más alla ienso: y se tiene que explicar a la poblacion que lo tiene que hacer y se tiene que dar ejemplo.
> 
> En resumen lo de Grecia no es un problema tanto de si tienen la posibilidad de salir del hoyo, como el de una clase diregente con pocos escrupulos que se ha forrado metiendo a la poblacion en un hoyo gracias a un cuento, que ahora a ver como se les descuenta.
> ...



Sr. Descontento, le veo ciertamente descontento con la UE (brillante, mi juego de palabras, no cree Ud. :: )

Yo lo único que sé, es que estaba poniendo en orden los datos para calcular las proyecciones de mañana, y que tengo que salir de nuevo ahora mismo para el hospital porque me llegan cosas como "dilatación 9 centímetros", "corre que te lo pierdes", etc.

Joder.

Y luego dicen que los futuros son lo más difícil de negociar. Y un carajo de grajo. Al menos tienen horarios fijos de operativa y responden a modelos estocásticos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿La grabaste? :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> ¿Y no te hizo tragar la cámara en esos momentos?
> 
> Pollastre estará diciendo "empuja, empuja", mientras mira las cotizaciones en el aifon...



No, no la grabé, no estoy tan loco... :cook:

El que entró loliphone en mano, fue su hermano... :: (y en el peor momento)

Saludos...


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Descontento, le veo ciertamente descontento con la UE (brillante, mi juego de palabras, no cree Ud. :: )
> 
> Yo lo único que sé, es que estaba poniendo en orden los datos para calcular las proyecciones de mañana, y que tengo que salir de nuevo ahora mismo para el hospital porque me llegan cosas como "dilatación 9 centímetros", "corre que te lo pierdes", etc.
> 
> ...



Pues toda la suerte del mundo. Mañana ya nos enteraremos de si ha sido niño o niña.



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, no la grabé, no estoy tan loco... :cook:
> 
> El que entró loliphone en mano, fue su hermano... :: (y en el peor momento)
> 
> Saludos...



Desde luego hay hermanas, que son unas santas.o


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Aquí Gustavo, el reportero dicharachero
> 
> Estoy acojonadish, me han dejado solo en la habitación con mi hermana, y esta resoplando como la Nina del exorcista.
> 
> ...




enhorabuena pollastre, por el sobrin@ ¿niño o niña?


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Dentro del euro están muertos. Fuera al menos tienen una posibilidad aunque sea remota.
> 
> Grecia es un país pequeño con un PIB enano en comparación con la descomunal deuda que tienen.
> 
> Que no van a pagar lo saben los acreedores. Lo que intentan es apretar las tuercas empobreciendo más a la población con recuperar unos miles de millones de leuros antes de la quita.



ahh .......fuera del euro haber apuestas el dracma devaluado el 30% " en sólo el primer año".

posibilidades hiperinflacioanaria si enormes, una cosa es segura el juan griego que aún tiene patrimonio, lo pone en fuga mediante depositos bancarios extranjeros ¿porqué será? ienso:ienso:

otra cosa es que el rescate no vaya a funcionar, pero eso no es temática de este hilo


----------



## pollastre (14 Jul 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> enhorabuena pollastre, por el sobrin@ ¿niño o niña?



Niño especulador, por descontado. Intentaré que se vaya por los futuros. Si me sale de stocks, pues bueno, hay desgracias peores. 

Ahora bien, si me sale del Ibex 35... a mí que no me presente a su novio, no quiero ni conocerlo :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Kujire (14 Jul 2011)

*********MENSAJE DEL COMANDANTE BOLIWANO***********​sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell :8:​
moody's pone bajo vigilancia ante una posible rebaja a la deuda de....
... De..... De.....

GREENGOLANDIA​
LIBERTAD, PATRIA O MUELTE​


----------



## pollastre (14 Jul 2011)

Lo see y no lo believe.

Cannot feel the legs!




Kujire dijo:


> *********MENSAJE DEL COMANDANTE BOLIWANO***********​sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> ...


----------



## tarrito (14 Jul 2011)

Kujire dijo:


> *********MENSAJE DEL COMANDANTE BOLIWANO***********​sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> ...



de los usan@s ... y sell sell y tal


----------



## pollastre (14 Jul 2011)

A tomar por culé, activado el "human override" para la sesión del N225, y desactivado el piloto automático.

No me fío tres carajos, y no quiero sustos esta noche.

Se presenta Chow de Cat Chow, según parece.


----------



## pollastre (14 Jul 2011)

Qué sabrán los creadores de mercado de "crear":





Por fin, a dormir. Mañana será otro día... con +1 en la Kelly Family ::


----------



## Claca (14 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué sabrán los creadores de mercado de "crear":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora sí, enhorabuena ;-)


----------



## Abner (14 Jul 2011)

pollastre:4685872 dijo:


> Qué sabrán los creadores de mercado de "crear":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena pollastre! Vaya abriendo una cuenta demo para que el chaval se vaya graneando en el mundillo haciendo paper trading ::


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

¡Enhorabuena Señor Pollastre!

Por lo que parece, por el pijamita es un niño:



pollastre dijo:


> Ahora bien, si me sale del Ibex 35... a mí que no me presente a su novio, no quiero ni conocerlo



::

Otra especulacion , es que ha pesado de lo suyo, a nacido ya con todo el pelo.

Denos un poquito mas de información.


----------



## debianita (14 Jul 2011)

Congratulations tito Pollastrín. Oh wait! tenemos un pequeño problema de nomenclatura, ahora cuando digamos "tito" ... tendremos que diferenciar entre nuestro querido tito Ben barbas Bernanke y nuestro camarada ienso: ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jul 2011)

Enhorabuena Sr. Pollastre, cuide que su niña no tenga celos del nuevo pequeñin, este niño, si que te dara alegrias de verdad.


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

Parece que vamos a tener subidita mañanera, bien venida sea.

Buenos dias:


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2011)

A los buenos días!

Felicidades pollastre y papas de la familia kelly 

Lo de que tenía futuro como market maker lo dije porque parece que a tu sobrino le gusta crear expectativas para dejarlas en nada


----------



## credulo (14 Jul 2011)

Kujire dijo:


> *********MENSAJE DEL COMANDANTE BOLIWANO***********​sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> ...



:cook: Na, eso está descontado, es solo "en revisión" sin bajada real. Lo hacen para parecer más independientes y seguir dando caña a Europa. :cook:


----------



## credulo (14 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué sabrán los creadores de mercado de "crear":
> 
> 
> 
> Por fin, a dormir. Mañana será otro día... con +1 en la Kelly Family ::



Felicidades


----------



## pyn (14 Jul 2011)

!!!!Felicidades pollastre!!!! 


P.D: aunque nos gustaría que nos confirmase que a este pequeño ser humano lo ha realizado usted y no su IA, porque últimamente como todo lo hacía ella...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jul 2011)

Antes de nada, enhorabuena señor Pollastre.

Os leo de hace un tiempo, y estoy intrigado por la niña del recién tío (si no me equivoco es su sobrino el neonato). Si no me equivoco lo que usted usa es un sistema de redes neuronales, ¿verdad? El hecho que tarde un tiempo en estar en funcionamiento es por el periodo de entrenamiento, ¿o me equivoco? Es que llevo un tiempo pensando en programar mi propio sistema de predicción de series temporales, aunque ando algo perdido.

Saludos y enhorabuena.

PD: Siempre hay algo peor que dedicarse al IBEX...sellos, pisos, rumasas, bankias... ::


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué sabrán los creadores de mercado de "crear":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, este tiene pinta de leoncillo. En poco tiempo os está saltando los stop.:Aplauso:


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Jul 2011)

¡Enhorabuena pollastre!

Menuda melena leonina tiene la criatura, mi pobre niña todavía es calvita. Será una tierna gacelilla...

Espero que el parto no haya sido demasiado duro, y que tu hermana se recupere pronto.


----------



## pollastre (14 Jul 2011)

Algunas proyecciones para el Daxie:





He dormido sólo tres horas, así que como diría el capitán del submarino clase Los Angeles en el Octubre Rojo, "lo mismo puedo pasaros las proyecciones del Daxie que las medidas de la modelo del mes", así que... _exercise with utmost caution_.


----------



## pollastre (14 Jul 2011)

pyn dijo:


> !!!!Felicidades pollastre!!!!
> 
> 
> P.D: aunque nos gustaría que nos confirmase que a este pequeño ser humano lo ha realizado usted y no su IA, porque últimamente como todo lo hacía ella...




Pues... ciertamente, no le negaré que yo no tuve nada que ver.... es mi sobrino


----------



## pollastre (14 Jul 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Enhorabuena pollastre!
> 
> Menuda melena leonina tiene la criatura, mi pobre niña todavía es calvita. Será una tierna gacelilla...
> 
> Espero que el parto no haya sido demasiado duro, y que tu hermana se recupere pronto.



Bue, "más o menos" sin incidentes... hubo que tirar de tijera (literalmente) en un momento dado, porque el niño venía con la cabeza ligeramente levantada y no salía. Creo que mi cuñado se cayó redondo al suelo en ese momento, pero aún tengo que confirmar ese dato con las enfermeras


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Jul 2011)

felicidades uncle pollastre

esperemos q sea mentor bolsero de ese niño, sera temible su sobrino si aprende bien de usted

y pongale a empaparse de este foro nada mas q aprenda a leer


----------



## pollastre (14 Jul 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Antes de nada, enhorabuena señor Pollastre.
> 
> Os leo de hace un tiempo, y estoy intrigado por la niña del recién tío (si no me equivoco es su sobrino el neonato). Si no me equivoco lo que usted usa es un sistema de redes neuronales, ¿verdad? El hecho que tarde un tiempo en estar en funcionamiento es por el periodo de entrenamiento, ¿o me equivoco? Es que llevo un tiempo pensando en programar mi propio sistema de predicción de series temporales, aunque ando algo perdido.
> 
> ...



Depende, hay muchas formas de enfocar el problema. Hay redes que requieren entrenamientos diarios, otras semanales o mensuales... cada estructura es un mundo. Tengo incluso un par de ellas que se reentrenan a [quasi] tiempo real en servidores distribuidos, según evolucionan los índices... como ve, no hay una respuesta única.

Por otra parte, le ofrezco el consejo que ya en su día le ofrecí al Sr. Abner: las redes neurales _per se _no bastan para atacar al mercado con garantías, debe Ud. combinarlas con otras técnicas (módulos). En definitiva, que son una herramienta más, no un fin en sí mismas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Jul 2011)

Felicitats mestre pollastre!

ahora a disfrutar del sobrino.


----------



## atman (14 Jul 2011)

Dodot es una de las marcas con mejor reputación de España, lo leí ayer...


Felicidades, Pollastre y transmítaselas tambien a la gestora del evento.... y vaya usted calentando la zona lumbar, que le va a hacer falta... 

Yo desde que soy tío-padrino soy muucho más feliz. Espero que usted tenga la misma suerte.


----------



## univac (14 Jul 2011)

Felicitats pollastre!

Parece que el niño trae pastos verdes, esto va p'arriba!


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

Menudo sustillo en pocos segundos, algun que otro stop se ha ido a la playa.:ouch:

Alguna noticia:

PD:Con lo tranquilita que estaba la mañana.

PD2: Esto al final acaba en Guano.:8:. Berniiiiiiiiiiiiiii, el helicoptero, please.:fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2011)

univac dijo:


> Felicitats pollastre!
> 
> Parece que el niño trae pastos verdes, esto va p'arriba!



Señor univac, tiene ud. un MP, se lo digo por si no lo ha visto aun.


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

Esto es de chiste, en cuanto uno se pone corto, lo primero que ve, son las aspas del helicoptero:´( y cuando uno se pone largo no aparece el helicoptero, ni pa la de Dios:, ni que le costara la Gasolina, a tito Berni.


----------



## Dula (14 Jul 2011)

¿Sabéis de algún enlace donde se pueda ver a cómo está la prima de riesgo de los bonos españoles?

Asiaasss.


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Sabéis de algún enlace donde se pueda ver a cómo está la prima de riesgo de los bonos españoles?
> 
> Asiaasss.



Con esto te vale:
http://***carc.dyndns.org/Defcon.php

Global Government Bonds - Markets Data Center - WSJ.com


----------



## Vokiabierto (14 Jul 2011)

¿guano del gueno?


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jul 2011)

¿Rumores sobre el petróleo? Repsol y nuestros amigos de TRE cayendo bien...


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Rumores sobre el petróleo? Repsol y nuestros amigos de TRE cayendo bien...



Yo no he visto ninguna noticia, de petroleo, pero o tito berni saca el jelicoptero o esta tarde con los datos Usa que deberian ser malos: segun los indicadores adelantados Usa, nos podemos meter un buen...:8:


----------



## Dula (14 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Con esto te vale:
> http://***carc.dyndns.org/Defcon.php
> 
> Global Government Bonds - Markets Data Center - WSJ.com




Servidor no encontrado:8::8:


----------



## univac (14 Jul 2011)

Malditos osos amantes del guano, optimismo!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué sabrán los creadores de mercado de "crear":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchísimas felicidades pôllastre... es clavadito a usted... )


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

Dula dijo:


> Servidor no encontrado:8::8:



es por los asteriscos, sustituir los mismos por j,c,b sin las comas intermedias.


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

Esperemos que a partir de las 14.30 se anime un poco esto, por ahora no comment:


----------



## Claca (14 Jul 2011)

STOXX:







Falló en el intento de reestructurarse al alza. Segundo bajista activado y todavía vivo, lo que le llevaría a buscar nuevos mínimos. Hay que observar, no obstante, que pese a todo el índice sigue en su lateral. Los 2.500 son un soportazo y fueron puestos a prueba muy duramente en la primera mitad de 2010 con muy buenos resultados, por lo que hay que conservar la calma.


----------



## Nico (14 Jul 2011)

Grande "tío" Pollastre !!... veo que mis acciones en las pañaleras siguen subiendo como la espuma !


----------



## pollastre (14 Jul 2011)

Nico dijo:


> veo que mis acciones en las pañaleras siguen subiendo como la espuma !




Maestro Nico, eso sí es especular en condiciones, y lo demás son tonterías ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Depende, hay muchas formas de enfocar el problema. Hay redes que requieren entrenamientos diarios, otras semanales o mensuales... cada estructura es un mundo. Tengo incluso un par de ellas que se reentrenan a [quasi] tiempo real en servidores distribuidos, según evolucionan los índices... como ve, no hay una respuesta única.
> 
> Por otra parte, le ofrezco el consejo que ya en su día le ofrecí al Sr. Abner: las redes neurales _per se _no bastan para atacar al mercado con garantías, debe Ud. combinarlas con otras técnicas (módulos). En definitiva, que son una herramienta más, no un fin en sí mismas.



Le agradezco su respuesta, algo me guía. Supongo que podría implementar mis GAs para entrenar a las redes. Habre de estudiar más. 

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

Señor pollastre que le dice la niña, por que mis indicadores me dicen que hay guano:


----------



## pollastre (14 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Señor pollastre que le dice la niña, por que mis indicadores me dicen que hay guano:



No sabría muy bien qué decirle; acabamos de menearnos con los datos de las 14:30, con muy poco volumen (lo que significa que ninguna mano fuerte estaba jugándose nada hoy con esos datos), y además estamos ahora un poco parados por ser la hora que es. 

Faltan niveles tanto por abajo (716x, 7110) como por arriba (7290, 7327, 7344). Si me pide que me moje, le diré que parece más factible que quieran ir a por el 7290.

Pero ya le digo... con el "momentum" de la sesión perdido, y con la disrupción de los datos de las 14:30, no lo veo con claridad. Estas son ya horas para estar fuera de mercado y echando una siesta...


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No sabría muy bien qué decirle; acabamos de menearnos con los datos de las 14:30, con muy poco volumen (lo que significa que ninguna mano fuerte estaba jugándose nada hoy con esos datos), y además estamos ahora un poco parados por ser la hora que es.
> 
> Faltan niveles tanto por abajo (716x, 7110) como por arriba (7290, 7327, 7344). Si me pide que me moje, le diré que parece más factible que quieran ir a por el 7290.
> 
> Pero ya le digo... con el "momentum" de la sesión perdido, y con la disrupción de los datos de las 14:30, no lo veo con claridad. Estas son ya horas para estar fuera de mercado y echando una siesta...



Hoy me pudo la avaricia, 






con lo rapidito que cerre ayer hoy queria mas y me ha pillado el bajon de media mañana:ouch:

De todas formas creo que me voy a cerrar que no lo veo nada claro.:


----------



## pollastre (14 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Hoy me pudo la avaricia,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Su opción me parece buena (salirse), está el asunto hoy un poquillo revuelto. Yo he tenido hoy lo que llamo un "día canelo" (i.e. : mucho trabajo, poco dinero y cara de lelo).

A lo largo de la mañana he perdido dos buenas ventanas de entrada que estaba cantando la AI, simplemente porque tengo los ojos medio cerrados de sueño y, literalmente, no las he visto. Así que me han quedado sólo unas pocas entradas pequeñas, con plusvies lógicamente pequeñas. 

En fin en fin, de la vega verde ...


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo he tenido hoy lo que llamo un "día canelo" (i.e. : mucho trabajo, poco dinero y cara de lelo).



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

PD: Suerte a los que sigan.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Jul 2011)

Largo en tr..........


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Largo en tr..........



Espero que no nos convirtamos en compañeros hasta los 17!


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Largo en tr..........




¿El megabatacazo de hoy es porque ya se ha descontado el precio del dividendo de mañana, o un simple día más en la vida de un accionista de TRE...?


----------



## Claca (14 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿El megabatacazo de hoy es porque ya se ha descontado el precio del dividendo de mañana, o un simple día más en la vida de un accionista de TRE...?



El dividendo se descuenta el mismo día que se hace el cobro, de modo que quien compre hoy recibirá el dividendo mañana -tontería, porque entonces sí que se le descuenta del precio-, así que esta caída forma parte de la vida disolutamente bajista del valor.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿El megabatacazo de hoy es porque ya se ha descontado el precio del dividendo de mañana, o un simple día más en la vida de un accionista de TRE...?



Es porque la FED ha dicho que no habrá QE3


----------



## aksarben (14 Jul 2011)

Felicidades al nuevo tío  , espero que la madre se encuentre bien (el padre ya descubrirá que acaba de convertirse en el último mono de la casa xD).

A los ARIADeros del hilo... mejor no miréis la cotización :: :ouch:


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

Como fastidia ver pasar el guano por delante de la cara:baba: y no poder hacer nada, por que a lo mejor al tio Berni le da por sacar el jelicoptero y atizarte con él, en los morros.






Anda que no se nota nada, cuando se da una vueltecita.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (14 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué sabrán los creadores de mercado de "crear":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FELICIDADES Sr. Pollastre. Tenga cuidado con las nuevas generaciones que ya no piden dinero para ir al cine o para chuches ahora lo que está de moda es pedir dinero para abrir una posición en el DAX.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jul 2011)

Mañana es viernes¿? Si no?, nodigonaylodigoto...

Mañana a esta hora quiero ver que el mensaje mas thankeado sea el del sr.Tonuel, PODEMOS. Vamos a ver si el sr.Rafaxl no aparece por el hilo en todo el dia.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jul 2011)

Cuidado sr.Descontento que el señor





nos lee.


----------



## descontento (14 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuidado sr.Descontento que el señor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Pues el muy hijo de su madre tiene la puñetera mania de sacar el jelicoptero cuando me pongo corto, bueno ultimamente ya no por que me corto de ponerme corto, le tengo susto :8:

Y si nos lee es un mal educado puesto que cuando me pongo largo no saca nunca el jelicoptero.


----------



## Claca (14 Jul 2011)

A toro pasado:







El triángulo señalado en el gráfico no me pasó desapercibido en su momento, pero, como reconocí, en un movimiento tan lateral es muy difícil descubrir la jerarquía en las figuras, a menudo contradictorias, que aparecen en el índice y que se solapan unas a otras. La pista más fiable que nos alertaba del posible guano fue, precisamente, el fallo de una figura alcista en un entorno de pesimismo... todo estaba preparado para subir, pero no se subía, luego las ventas superan a las compras: los cortos mandan, así de simple. 

De cara al futuro es algo que conviene recordar. También es importante que nos demos cuenta de lo vital que resulta el correcto emplazamiento y aplicación de stops. Mi escenario era alcista, no se cumplió y me quedé incrédulo ante el comportamiento del mercado, pero el punto de salida se respetó a rajatabla, con lo cual las pérdidas fueron muy limitadas. ¿Resultado? Liquidez total, sin enganchadas, listo para volver a operar. Es algo que no me cansaré de repetir, nadie se puede permitir el lujo de creer que sabe más que el conjunto de actores que conforman el mercado. Nadie. Viendo la aceleración bajista que adquirió el precio, es fácil imaginar como estaría mi culo si hubiera insistido con los largos. Cuando algo no nos cuadra, nos quedamos fuera, que prácticamente a diario hay bolsa.

Por último, dejo en el gráfico esa especie de movimiento de canalización que lleva el IBEX y que colgué el finde, dentro también de lo que parece un rango muy lateral -las líneas horizontales, trazadas únicamete para transmitir ese concepto-.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A toro pasado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

El predicamento es inutil ya que son de las ciertas cosas del mercado que sólo se aprenden con la experiencia propia.

Hay que perder para aprender a ganar.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (14 Jul 2011)

Como véis la posibilidad de que pasados los test de stress los dos bankitos grandes se encaminen al alza por sus "buenos resultados".

En principio BBVA y SAN, hasta la la zona de 7,50 más o menos y con posibilidad de llegar a los 7,60 -- 7,65. Al SAN, lo veo con más posibilidades alcistas, si se produjera el rebote del canal bajista que he dibujado. Bueno estos son unos pinitos en los gráficos con pérmiso de Claca, el maestro chartista. Como lo ve Claca, esa posibilidad de una subida de un 3% más o menos en el IBEX hasta los 9850 - 9900. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Claca (15 Jul 2011)

La posibilidad de llegar a los 9.900 ahí está y tal y como lo planteas no es decabellado. He comentado estos días que es un nivel relevante y que pese a alcanzarse no cambiaría el escenario de corto plazo, ahora bien, ¿apostaría a que nos vamos ahí? No, sencillamente porque creo que estamos en un momento en el cual no vale la pena ir en busca de un 3% -a parte tampoco nada que me indica que ese sea el objetivo que tiene ahora el índice-. El mercado está todavía revuelto y no hay indicios de haber hecho un suelo, por mi parte espero fuera y me abstengo de escaramuzas intradiarias. 

Suerte y te animo a que sigas colgando gráficos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> El predicamento es inutil ya que son de las ciertas cosas del mercado que sólo se aprenden con la experiencia propia.
> 
> Hay que perder para aprender a ganar.



aaaaaahhh, dígamenlo a mi.....


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> aaaaaahhh, dígamenlo a mi.....



Pues ojete (oh... brillante juego de palabras  ) con esa bandera hoy; incluso en pre está habiendo un papeleo intenso, desde luego mucho más de lo habitual. 

Se plantea movidita la sesión.


----------



## descontento (15 Jul 2011)

Buenos dias empieza movidito el dia.:fiufiu:

PD: Se romperan hoy tambien los sistemas informaticos de media europa.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

Por aquí os dejo los niveles churriberescos para hoy:

[KERMIT] Reporting on [IBEX35], currently at [9507.8], opened on [9563.5], IBX divergence [0.0 %]
[2011/07/15 09:39:13] =>
[LIVE] [MST1] [MST2] [MST3] [SLA] [OTF] [CLOSE]
[HI] 9564.8 9760.58 9774.32 9723.63 9778.62 9752.88 9461.38
[LO] 9521.7 9546.83 9495.84 9436.23 9508.5 9317.78 9461.38


Como la última vez: ignorar "live" y "otf".


----------



## Abner (15 Jul 2011)

Buenos días a todos. Estaba pensando en lo que los "avanzados" del foro llaman niveles. Y así como pregunta en clave, si entiendo o creo entender lo que son los niveles me corroe una duda gacelística total. ¿Es necesario operar en level 2 para identificar los niveles? ¿Hay alguna manera de identificar niveles con las herramientas básicas de las que el gacelerío standard dispone?

Pago bien (1 chuletón en la zona de mandriles o quizá Segovia en segunda quincena de agosto). 
También por un algoritmo bien explicadito e implementado de una BPTT.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

Eso del chuletón "sold me out" ::

Esta vez la respuesta es directa: no, L2 no tiene nada que ver con los niveles.

De hecho, puede que te sorprenda esto, pero el L2 es una herramienta más gacelera que otra cosa. Es una ventana indiscreta a las órdenes LMT (límite) gacelísticas, con lo cual, si tienes un buen visor L2 puedes saber qué piensa la gacelada en cada momento. 

Echale un vistazo a este snapshot, módulo FrontLine:




Lo que te interesa es la primera gráfica, la de color algo-parecido-al-celeste. Fíjate como se identifica el sentir de la gente a lo largo de todo el rango de puntos. El L2 tiene más peligro para las gacelas de lo que ellas mismas quisieran reconocer.

Los niveles son otra cosa completamente distinta, que nada tiene que ver con el L2. El L2 sólo sirve para identificar y capturar gacelas: ningún institucional postearía sus operaciones, y mucho menos en formato LMT.



Abner dijo:


> Buenos días a todos. Estaba pensando en lo que los "avanzados" del foro llaman niveles. Y así como pregunta en clave, si entiendo o creo entender lo que son los niveles me corroe una duda gacelística total. ¿Es necesario operar en level 2 para identificar los niveles? ¿Hay alguna manera de identificar niveles con las herramientas básicas de las que el gacelerío standard dispone?
> 
> Pago bien (1 chuletón en la zona de mandriles o quizá Segovia en segunda quincena de agosto).
> También por un algoritmo bien explicadito e implementado de una BPTT.


----------



## Abner (15 Jul 2011)

No me refería a que L2 marcara niveles, pero sí me refiero a que dado que L2 te da más información de las ofertas y demás, marque de alguna forma más fehacientamente a qué niveles de precios la gente se pone cachonda.

¿Son entonces los niveles las posiciones abiertas y cuando decís que os quedan niveles por arriba y tal, os referís a que no se han cerrado las posis pendientes?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jul 2011)

Mini corto 9536, por el mono y tal


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

No, por una sencilla razón: como te digo, los institucionales no postean sus operaciones, así que no son visibles en L2 (y si me apuran, postean fakes para atraer a la gacelada, pero nunca sus verdaderas intenciones).

Dado que los que crean, mantienen y marcan los niveles son los institucionales, y estos no usan el L2, no veo la forma en que puedas derivar niveles a partir del L2.

Insisto, lo más importante: el L2 es herramienta gacelera, no se puede inferir nada relacionado con las manos fuertes a partir de él.



Abner dijo:


> No me refería a que L2 marcara niveles, pero sí me refiero a que dado que L2 te da más información de las ofertas y demás, marque de alguna forma más fehacientamente a qué niveles de precios la gente se pone cachonda.
> 
> ¿Son entonces los niveles las posiciones abiertas y cuando decís que os quedan niveles por arriba y tal, os referís a que no se han cerrado las posis pendientes?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jul 2011)

Pero usted sr.Pollastre si que "ve" a los institucionales con su niña, no?


----------



## descontento (15 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mini corto 9536, por el mono y tal



Con saque tio berni el jelicopter ya vera usted.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Por aquí os dejo los niveles churriberescos para hoy:
> 
> [KERMIT] Reporting on [IBEX35], currently at [9507.8], opened on [9563.5], IBX divergence [0.0 %]
> [2011/07/15 09:39:13] =>
> ...



pero estos niveles hoy no se si seran muy validos con todo lo de italia, stres tess, etc

hoy le van a meter unos meneos q riase del dragon kan


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mini corto 9536, por el mono y tal



Ludópata 

Lo suyo es estar largo en 9520 con SL en 9490 ::


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero usted sr.Pollastre si que "ve" a los institucionales con su niña, no?



"Ver" es quizás un término demasiado optimista ::

Los institucionales operan en una mezcla de mercado convencional (donde operamos los retails) y mercados paralelos (dark pools). Sus operaciones grandes no se pueden "ver" directamente, , sino que deben ser inferidas a partir de cierto tipo de "comportamientos" y datos.

Por ley, las DP no están obligadas a postear los datos pretrade. Es decir, ellos no postean quotas ni hacen descubrimiento de precios (price discovery). Las operaciones se cruzan en acuerdos cuasi-privados, prácticamente. 
Unicamente tienen obligación legal de postear los datos post trade, nada más. Vamos, que sólo hablan cuando la operación está ya cerrada.

Esto genera un eterno juego de gato y ratón, una especie de carrera armamentística que, debo decir, es para mí lo más apasionante del trading. 

Es un poco como el estudio de los agujeros negros (esto le gustará al maestro Nico xD ): no podemos "verlos" directamente, por razones obvias, pero sabemos que están ahí e inferimos su presencia por las perturbaciones que causan en otros cuerpos que están más o menos en su camino... bueno, pues eso ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jul 2011)

O se ha roto esto, o se ha quedado parado en los 3x


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pero estos niveles hoy no se si seran muy validos con todo lo de italia, stres tess, etc
> 
> hoy le van a meter unos meneos q riase del dragon kan




Ya sabe, esto es lo de siempre: usar con precaución, y si vienen fundamentales gordos, salir cagando leches xD

Puedo decirle que hasta ahora las proyecciones en el Daxie se están respetando escrupulosamente (y hasta aquí puedo leer  ). Eso sí, como empiece a llover mierda de Italia, seguramente invalidará todo.

Pero es que, para entonces, mejor sería estar ya fuera de mercado...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Eso del chuletón "sold me out" ::
> 
> Esta vez la respuesta es directa: no, L2 no tiene nada que ver con los niveles.
> 
> ...



¿Los gráficos también los haces a pelo en c+?

Estoy mirando librerías de gráficos para Jquery y me preocupa que los gráficos vayan lentos cuando represento muchos puntos, he leído que cuando el número de puntos supera la resolución de la pantalla no tiene sentido representarlos todos pero no sé si estas librerías ya lo corrigen por defecto o hay algún truco para "comprimir" la información a representar.

¿Tú cómo lo haces?


----------



## descontento (15 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> "Ver" es quizás un término demasiado optimista ::
> 
> Los institucionales operan en una mezcla de mercado convencional (donde operamos los retails) y mercados paralelos (dark pools). Sus operaciones grandes no se pueden "ver" directamente, , sino que deben ser inferidas a partir de cierto tipo de "comportamientos" y datos.
> 
> ...



[Mode echarse unas risa un dia negro] No me fastidie que tiene una de estas:

*Lente Gravitacional:*





[/Mode echarse una risas un dia negro]


----------



## Abner (15 Jul 2011)

Pero entonces ¿qué son los niveles?

¿Y los post-trade de los dark pools se publican inmediatamente? ¿Si es un acuerdo casi privado que se da en paralelo al mercado de los retailers ¿al publicar los datos del post-trade no deberían aparecer precios distintos en el mismo tick o algo así?

Dios, parezco el niño preguntón.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pero estos niveles hoy no se si seran muy validos con todo lo de italia, stres tess, etc
> 
> hoy le van a meter unos meneos q riase del dragon kan




Ya he cerrado el día, ahora le puedo adjuntar un ejemplo de lo que le he dicho antes:




Usando el místico paint tonuelístico, le he señalado el momento en el que el precio impacta contra la proyección en 7163. El primero de los 3 candlesticks (1m) rebota limpiamente. 

En el segundo a alguien se le va la mano, pero los sistemas corrigen rápidamente - fíjese en el detalle, de factura técnica bellísima, como lo único que queda por debajo de la proyección es el "wick" inferior del candlestick, pero el cuerpo queda limpiamente por arriba siempre - . Uno no puede dejar de maravillarse ante un trabajo quirúrgico como éste.

En el tercer candle, el pescado está ya vendido y no hay más que discutir. Se abre una ventana de operación de +40 puntos Daxie (+100 churriberescos), y todo eso en un día, como dice Ud. bien, fuertemente marcado por los fundamentales.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Los gráficos también los haces a pelo en c+?
> 
> Estoy mirando librerías de gráficos para Jquery y me preocupa que los gráficos vayan lentos cuando represento muchos puntos, he leído que cuando el número de puntos supera la resolución de la pantalla no tiene sentido representarlos todos pero no sé si estas librerías ya lo corrigen por defecto o hay algún truco para "comprimir" la información a representar.
> 
> ¿Tú cómo lo haces?



No, ya sabes que toda la aplicación está diseñada en dos capas independientes: la capa lógica (donde está "el tomate") y el frontend (la "piel"). El frontend se comunica remotamente con el core y muestra en pantalla todo lo que éste le transmite.

Esas librerías tendrán su documentación asociada, ¿no? Echale un ojo a ver cómo manejan el evento en el que el número de samples supere la resolución horizontal, a ver qué dice al respecto.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Pero entonces ¿qué son los niveles?
> 
> ¿Y los post-trade de los dark pools se publican inmediatamente? ¿Si es un acuerdo casi privado que se da en paralelo al mercado de los retailers ¿al publicar los datos del post-trade no deberían aparecer precios distintos en el mismo tick o algo así?
> 
> Dios, parezco el niño preguntón.




Es que este es un asunto muy lioso y complejo... no tiene una única explicación. Para empezar las DP son cada una de su padre y de su madre, no actúan todas igual, no están conectadas al mercado todas igual, no "cumplen" sus obligaciones legales todas por igual (sí, son una jungla).

Luego, las regulaciones para las DP cambian según hablemos de Europa, USA o Asia. No tienen las mismas obligaciones en según que "jurisdicción". Esto hace que prácticamente haya que tratar cada caso de forma individualizada, vamos, que no hay una única explicación "esto funciona así o asá" en el mundo de la inversión institucional. 

Vamos, que es un tingladazo.

Un nivel es... humm.... ehm.... (vaya, dónde cojones estará MarketMaker con su verborrea leonina cuando se le necesita :XX: ).... bueno, un "nivel" (no confundir con canal) es un precio que, por una u otra razón, resulta relevante para los institucionales. Ni más ni menos.

Los mecanismos por los cuales un nivel se define en un precio A en vez de en un precio B requerirían muchas tardes de animada charla xD


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Jul 2011)

bon dia!

hoy es 3er viernes de mes, vencimiento.

stress test a las 6 de la tarde.. que muermo..


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No, ya sabes que toda la aplicación está diseñada en dos capas independientes: la capa lógica (donde está "el tomate") y el frontend (la "piel"). El frontend se comunica remotamente con el core y muestra en pantalla todo lo que éste le transmite.
> 
> Esas librerías tendrán su documentación asociada, ¿no? Echale un ojo a ver cómo manejan el evento en el que el número de samples supere la resolución horizontal, a ver qué dice al respecto.



¿Pero entonces si representas un millón de puntos te dibuja a lo bestia?

Es que podría comprimir los datos antes de que le lleguen al gráfico pero no se me ocurre cómo, una forma fácil sería eliminar un dato de cada dos, de cada tres, de cada cuatro..., pero me parece algo chapucero, si hay un spike y de casualidad te lo cargas el gráfico queda un poco falseado.

Mi front-end va a ser web así que lo de la compresión al representar los datos me interesa por si consulto desde el trabajo.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Jul 2011)

una duda, existe algun indicador que refleje la violencia (velocidad) de un movimiento?

no me refiero al volumen q eso sirve mas para marcar niveles o la fuerza-credibilidad de un determinado movimiento.........me refiero a un indicador q mirandolo nos sirva para decir....... ahora pase lo q pase sera rapido, ahora si habra ruptura y seguiran con el movimiento

se entiende lo q pregunto???


----------



## descontento (15 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya he cerrado el día, ahora le puedo adjuntar un ejemplo de lo que le he dicho antes:



[Ironic mode]Pues no sabe lo que se esta perdiendo esto esta de lo más divertido.[/Ironic mode]


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Pero entonces si representas un millón de puntos te dibuja a lo bestia?
> 
> Es que podría comprimir los datos antes de que le lleguen al gráfico pero no se me ocurre cómo, una forma fácil sería eliminar un dato de cada dos, de cada tres, de cada cuatro..., pero me parece algo chapucero, si hay un spike y de casualidad te lo cargas el gráfico queda un poco falseado.
> 
> Mi front-end va a ser web así que lo de la compresión al representar los datos me interesa por si consulto desde el trabajo.



Mejor que eliminar los puntos y coger directamente un punto determinado así sin más, tienes otras alternativas: desde una media simple de todos los puntos de un intervalo a comprimir... pasando por la mediana... por máximos y mínimos.... la verdad es que la aproximación a tomar depende mucho de lo que quieras hacer con ese gráfico.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> [Ironic mode]Pues no sabe lo que se esta perdiendo esto esta de lo más divertido.[/Ironic mode]



Así pues, ¿hoy no está Ud. _descontento_? (¿lo coge? ¿lo coge? soy bueno, ¿eh? :: )


----------



## descontento (15 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Así pues, ¿hoy no está Ud. _descontento_? (¿lo coge? ¿lo coge? soy bueno, ¿eh? :: )



Señor pollastre, como se lo diria usted es el mejor del mundo mundial :X

Hoy no estoy descontento, hoy ESTOY ENTUSIASMADO::XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Señor pollastre, como se lo diria usted es el mejor del mundo mundial :X
> 
> Hoy no estoy descontento, hoy ESTOY ENTUSIASMADO::XX::XX:




Dios mío, ¿eso puede ser quizás de Vicky el Vikingo ? Ni años ha....


----------



## descontento (15 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Dios mío, ¿eso puede ser quizás de Vicky el Vikingo ? Ni años ha....



Buena memoria.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jul 2011)

para ser mas exactos:

Gorm, conocido por su peculiar "estoy entusiasma-do"


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jul 2011)

Hola chicos. ¿Conoceis alguna herramienta donde pongas una fecha y te digan cuál es la evolución de todos los valores de un determinado índice desde ese momento?

Danke.


----------



## spheratu (15 Jul 2011)

Hoygan,hoy debe ser el dia de las preguntas,yo tambien tengo una. Conocen ustedes algúna aplicación para ipad del estilo metastock? que haga analisis de valores,señales de compra y venta,y cositas así....
Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## descontento (15 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> una duda, existe algun indicador que refleje la violencia (velocidad) de un movimiento?
> 
> no me refiero al volumen q eso sirve mas para marcar niveles o la fuerza-credibilidad de un determinado movimiento.........me refiero a un indicador q mirandolo nos sirva para decir....... ahora pase lo q pase sera rapido, ahora si habra ruptura y seguiran con el movimiento
> 
> se entiende lo q pregunto???



Yo no conozco ninguna, pero quizas hay en el foro gente que sepa de alguna, de todas formas lo podrias ir calculando desde el ultimo punto de cruce de dos medias moviles muy ceñidas hasta la cotizacion del valor actual.ienso:

PD: Eso para medir la velocidad, para saber con que velocidad va actuar en el proximo movimiento ni idea pero si la encuentras, pasamela.


----------



## Abner (15 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que este es un asunto muy lioso y complejo... no tiene una única explicación. Para empezar las DP son cada una de su padre y de su madre, no actúan todas igual, no están conectadas al mercado todas igual, no "cumplen" sus obligaciones legales todas por igual (sí, son una jungla).
> 
> Luego, las regulaciones para las DP cambian según hablemos de Europa, USA o Asia. No tienen las mismas obligaciones en según que "jurisdicción". Esto hace que prácticamente haya que tratar cada caso de forma individualizada, vamos, que no hay una única explicación "esto funciona así o asá" en el mundo de la inversión institucional.
> 
> ...



El chuletón requiere bajarse al detalle maestro 
Pero si se baja al detalle y añade el BPTT masticadito, subo a corderito lechal en Turégano, regado con vino tinto de la Ribera del Duero.


----------



## descontento (15 Jul 2011)

Veo una caidita, alguien más en la sala, la ve.:


----------



## univac (15 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Pero entonces si representas un millón de puntos te dibuja a lo bestia?
> 
> Es que podría comprimir los datos antes de que le lleguen al gráfico pero no se me ocurre cómo, una forma fácil sería eliminar un dato de cada dos, de cada tres, de cada cuatro..., pero me parece algo chapucero, si hay un spike y de casualidad te lo cargas el gráfico queda un poco falseado.
> 
> Mi front-end va a ser web así que lo de la compresión al representar los datos me interesa por si consulto desde el trabajo.



Para hacerte el frontend igual te vale esto:

Leading Enterprise Java Web Framework | ZK

Puede usar flash para los graficos o el manido JFreeChart, que tiene mil tipos de representaciones y no es muy complejo.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Veo una caidita, alguien más en la sala, la ve.:



llevamos unos dias en un lateral cansino, parece q va a hacer algo y luego nada, movimientos del 1% arriba o abajo

ahora en teoria si toca caer algo, pero caidas muy controladas

lo de mi pregunta es pq se q si llevas bien la cuenta de las ondas de elliot pues la 3 suele darte un buen pellizco...... seria en esa linea..... saber entender cuando llega esa onda para entrar o salir........ pq esta lateralidad pipeando se hace pipogranero pero un error y has fundido lo ganado............ es mejor pilla un movimiento rapido y violento de varios tantos por ciento

pero claro, si las gacelas supieran como identificar un buen movimiento, todos ricos ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jul 2011)

Maburroooooooooooooo


----------



## descontento (15 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> llevamos unos dias en un lateral cansino, parece q va a hacer algo y luego nada, movimientos del 1% arriba o abajo
> 
> ahora en teoria si toca caer algo, pero caidas muy controladas
> 
> ...



Un 1% arriba o abajo apalancado es pasta.Pero claro esto no tiene que ocurrir "un error y has fundido lo ganado" :S


----------



## descontento (15 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Maburroooooooooooooo



Con permiso de los conforeros, lo hago para que el Señor Chinito no se nos duerma.
Sr Chinito no se la mire toda de golpe que hace dacho (daño, coñe que ya no se lo que digo) al corazon.:ouch:







Que bellezon :´(


----------



## univac (15 Jul 2011)

spheratu dijo:


> Hoygan,hoy debe ser el dia de las preguntas,yo tambien tengo una. Conocen ustedes algúna aplicación para ipad del estilo metastock? que haga analisis de valores,señales de compra y venta,y cositas así....
> Gracias de antebrazo.




a mi tambien me interesa eso ienso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2011)

univac dijo:


> Para hacerte el frontend igual te vale esto:
> 
> Leading Enterprise Java Web Framework | ZK
> 
> Puede usar flash para los graficos o el manido JFreeChart, que tiene mil tipos de representaciones y no es muy complejo.



Es que intento evitar el flash, estoy mirando unas librerías de gráficos gratuitas para Jquery que tienen muy buena pinta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jul 2011)

Cuelgo una grafica en diario de nuestro indice patrio, y el porque decia los 94xx, como la tierra prometida, una vez tocados [hasta la fecha una vez] mi guanismo cambia para buscar los 10k, aunque muchos datos buenos tienen que soltar para que toda esta apatia aparente cambie.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jul 2011)

descontento dijo:


> Con permiso de los conforeros, lo hago para que el Señor Chinito no se nos duerma.
> Sr Chinito no se la mire toda de golpe que hace dacho (daño, coñe que ya no se lo que digo) al corazon.:ouch:
> 
> 
> ...



Y CON 45 AÑITOS........:o:o


----------



## sapito (15 Jul 2011)

pollastre, me flipas


----------



## descontento (15 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Y CON 45 AÑITOS........:o:o



Sólo, con todas las cosas que tiene (no le falta ni un detallito) yo pensaba que tenia más.::

PD: Hubiese nacido yo con ese cuerpo y me estaria tocando todo el rato.:o


----------



## tarrito (15 Jul 2011)

Aunando los temitas de hoy (super ordenadores/frikismo/mujerones)

¿Algún amable forero podría conseguir lo de la peli "Weird Science"/ "Una mujer explosiva"? :8:


Sip! la peli (y el forero) tiene sus "añitos" :o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2011)

Falta el tema cartas de magic para ser una autentica conversación de ex-alumnos de Física/ingeniería/matemáticas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Jul 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Falta el tema cartas de magic para ser una autentica conversación de ex-alumnos de Física/ingeniería/matemáticas.



OMG! Suerte que los economistas teníamos compañía femenina en clase, así no padecemos todos estos traumas freaks :rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jul 2011)

A las 15 habla Obama sobre techo de deuda.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Aunando los temitas de hoy (super ordenadores/frikismo/mujerones)
> 
> ¿Algún amable forero podría conseguir lo de la peli "Weird Science"/ "Una mujer explosiva"? :8:
> 
> ...




¡Clasicazo de culto! 


Aunque nada como algo de Sam Raimi, quizás la trilogía de Terroríficamente Muertos ...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Jul 2011)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets







es como un culebron de esos venezolanos..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jul 2011)

Mi mini ya me paga la luz hoy.

Que buena la grafica.


----------



## Yo2k1 (15 Jul 2011)

Que boton habeis tocado? Vaya bajonazo
Pollastre, enhorabuena, que se me olvido dartela el otro dia


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2011)

Estoy bastante corto en Ibex desde mediodía. Así que aviso, tengo la escopeta cargada y el ojo en la mira, como vea aparecer a RafaXL por aquí... hago tiro al pichón... :b


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jul 2011)

Y yo tambien atman, ahora solo me fustigo por no cargar mas, ascodeto.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2011)

spheratu dijo:


> Hoygan,hoy debe ser el dia de las preguntas,yo tambien tengo una. Conocen ustedes algúna aplicación para ipad del estilo metastock? que haga analisis de valores,señales de compra y venta,y cositas así....
> Gracias de antebrazo.



Está prorealtime, por ejemplo, hay alguna más pero ya de pagano pagano...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jul 2011)

Que de vez en cuando este casino, a parte de los buenos momentos de seguir todo este mundo, te pague una cena sabe a gloria, ya no imagino los que vivais de esto, puro gozo.


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2011)

Recorriendo el hilo hacia atrás veo los puntos relevantes que dió Pollastre, oiga la cosa no va nada mal... yo voy a esperar algún sustutito más antes de cerrar.

Ya que estamos, y ahora que no nos oye nadie, les confieso un sucio y oscuro secreto... una técnica para no dejarme llevar cuando el mercado me pone nerviosillo:

El secreto es éste:

<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/EZePmJieh1Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Jul 2011)

¿Creéis que el lunes, tras la publicación de los test de estrés, los bancos subirán?


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

Del "Aquí está Nat King Cole" no voy a comentar... 

De lo otro, le diré que de hecho está funcionando muy bien para ser un Viernes de [dolores] vencimientos. Ilustración al canto:




En esta ilustración hay suficiente para que cualquiera, usando _*un *_simple contrato del Daxie (nominal de €9K aproximadamente), se haga €3K en dos horas. 



atman dijo:


> Recorriendo el hilo hacia atrás veo los puntos relevantes que dió Pollastre, oiga la cosa no va nada mal... yo voy a esperar algún sustutito más antes de cerrar.
> 
> Ya que estamos, y ahora que no nos oye nadie, les confieso un sucio y oscuro secreto... una técnica para no dejarme llevar cuando el mercado me pone nerviosillo:
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jul 2011)

@ghkghk cuales son tus niveles en TRE, lo pregunto porque no paran de darle caña. Suerte. La empresa a nivel profesional no va mal, no entiendo este castigo, que descuentan?


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

Lo último que acaba de "cantar" la AI para el churribex :

- último suelo en 9372.5
- cierre en 9427.8

Mucho ojo, que con el rollo del "momento stress", nunca se sabe...


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2011)

Sí, pero yo esperaba ayuda de WS y, pa variar, está aguantando. Añadale que aguantarán hasta que las gacelas yankies vayan a comer y...


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2011)

Bueno, pues regalados 10 pipones a la mesa, por esperar lo inesperable. A descansar de tanta timba y rematar alguna cosilla.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (15 Jul 2011)

El Ibex espera el examen a la banca con una caída del 1% y el riesgo país cerca de 340 puntos

El Ibex espera el examen a la banca con una cada del 1% y el riesgo pas sobre los 330 puntos,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

Emoción e intriga y dolor de barriga. No van servir para casi nada, pero de momento un poquito de emoción.


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2011)

Obama: "EEUU no es ni Grecia ni Portugal"... 

adioooosss...!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jul 2011)

atman dijo:


> Obama: "EEUU no es ni Grecia ni Portugal"...
> 
> adioooosss...!!!



:baba:
 
No puede ser cierto, :8:


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

atman dijo:


> Obama: "EEUU no es ni Grecia ni Portugal"...
> 
> adioooosss...!!!




No me lo puedo creer, parece sacado de un guión de los hermanos Marx, donde se van pasando el marrón los unos a los otros usando las mismas frases que el anterior :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @ghkghk cuales son tus niveles en TRE, lo pregunto porque no paran de darle caña. Suerte. La empresa a nivel profesional no va mal, no entiendo este castigo, que descuentan?




La entrada fue en 43. La salida la tenía prevista como bajísimo en 38.50 o similar, justo por debajo de donde había un soporte. Pero siempre que iba a vender, aparecía un "Deutsche Bank la elige como valor para el segundo semestre", o "Renta 4 considera que se va a revalorizar un 15%", o "UBS la selecciona como... " y me decía a mí mismo: "Va, es una empresa sólida, sin deudas, con un ROE de 30% -creo recordar que por ahí andaba-, dividendos en dos semanas", y esperaba un poco más. Y de poco más en poco más, hasta hoy.

Porque claro, una vez pierdes 8.000 dices: va, 10.000 euros y fuera y a ver si no llega. Y cuando llega a los 10.000 un analista traza un gráfico y sitúa un soportazo en los 29... pues va, esperamos. 

En resumen, una gacelada en toda regla por tratarse de un dinero ocioso.

Con repecto a qué le descuentan, básicamente que hace tiempo que no le adjudican ningún contrato fuerte. O no los suficientes. De cualquier modo, tiene negocio de sobra para 3-4 años, e igual que pierde 2 ó 3, en el futuro puede ganarlo y pegar subidón. Es una empresa que a veces va independiente del Ibex, y el dólar alto le favorece. Veremos si se soluciona la situación en EEUU y empeora un pelín más la europea y, junto a algún contrato, revierte la situación. Porque la acción está, objetivamente, barata.

Eso sí, ya voy con la idea de tener 990 acciones de TRE hasta dentro de muuuuucho tiempo. Quizá, no haya dos sin tres, aunque signifique volver a los 15 euros:


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2011)

Lo de los brotes verdes se lo inventó Obama, es lógico que ahora el tome prestadas frases de otros 

Por cierto, maese Pollastre una pregunta que llevo mascando hace un rato, ud. dice que hay que salirse cuando sale algún dato fundamental ¿como está programado esto en su niña?

Quiero decir que datos fundamentales realmente hay a cada hora, la diferencia es que unos son más importantes que otros, pero entonces ¿como se decide la importancia de esos datos? ¿como se programa el sistema para esos eventos? 

Y finalmente, lo que creo que ocurre, ud. desactiva el sistema para que no haga nada cuando sale un dato importante ¿cierto?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer, parece sacado de un guión de los hermanos Marx, donde se van pasando el marrón los unos a los otros usando las mismas frases que el anterior :XX:



Es que supera a los Marx, todos dicen lo mismo y todos van cayendo, no me lo creo, no se puede decir estas cosas sin planificarlo, no se, estoy ::


----------



## neofiz (15 Jul 2011)

En unos años discurso del presidente Chino: 

"China no es Grecia, ni Irlanda, ni Portugal, ni EEUU, nosotros tenemos mejores ojos"


----------



## pollastre (15 Jul 2011)

Pues más o menos lo hago de la siguiente manera: mi "jornada laboral" suele empezar a las 8 : 00, activo sistemas, pongo todo en orden, etc. digamos unos 15 minutos de "warm up".

Entonces consulto la agenda de datos macro del día; como bien dice no todos menean el mercado igual, así que sólo selecciono los que realmente son peligrosos; eso nos deja prácticamente sólo con los Jueves y los Viernes (indicador semanal de paro EEUU, indice ISM, peticiones de paro EEUU y alguno más). Lo normal es que de Lunes a Miércoles no haya sustos.

Sea como fuere, a eso de las 8 : 30 ya tengo una lista de sustos macro. Tengo un módulo cuya única función es activar o desactivar el "human override" en base a la cercanía de datos macro o eventos fundamentales, así que simplemente marco las horas de los datos en ese módulo antes de que comience la sesión.

En el entorno horario de cada uno de esos datos macro, se activa automáticamente el "human override" (eso provoca que no se abran nuevas operaciones automáticas) y también a partir de ese momento la AI intenta por todos los medios cerrar las operaciones que lleva en curso, siempre en positivo.

Si pasa el tiempo y no puede cerrarlas en positivo, y entramos en los últimos 90 segundos antes del dato macro, pasa al segundo nivel de seguridad y se desactiva el "Master Arm". Con ese switch desactivado, *ninguna *operación - bien sea humana o automática - puede abrirse (ni permanecer abierta) en el sistema. Las que están abiertas se cierran (emergency shutdown), aunque eso suponga cerrar a pérdidas. Pasado el dato macro y estabilizado el mercado (existe otro módulo encargado de medir volatibilidad), se activa de nuevo el_ Master Arm_ con lo cual ya es de nuevo posible lanzar operaciones, y poco después se desactiva automáticamente el _human override_, devolviendo el control a la AI.

Este protocolo está diseñado para minimizar daños en caso de que la AI esté operando por su cuenta y riesgo, y tú no estés delante para controlar el tema durante horas. 

Sólo existe una forma de parar esto (el cierre de emergencia de operaciones abiertas antes de dato macro) y es cuando tú mismo estás delante del sistema y activas el "*Macho Override*" (en serio, se llama así). Eso desactiva todos los seguros y protocolos de seguridad, y entonces estás tú sólo contra el mercado. 



Mulder dijo:


> Lo de los brotes verdes se lo inventó Obama, es lógico que ahora el tome prestadas frases de otros
> 
> Por cierto, maese Pollastre una pregunta que llevo mascando hace un rato, ud. dice que hay que salirse cuando sale algún dato fundamental ¿como está programado esto en su niña?
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2011)

Uno va viendo los resultados del stress test ese... 4.8, 6.4, 8.8 y de repente... Banca March.... 23,5 !!!

Supongo que ese dato es el que de verdad nos da la medida de como debieran estar las cosas.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Jul 2011)

tanto jaleo para nada, ahora ya a ver q pasa con el techo de gasto y con bankiarrota


----------



## univac (15 Jul 2011)

Aprueban techo de gasto, obama se cambia las rodilleras usadas y esto va parriba como el torito bravo del fary


----------



## Claca (16 Jul 2011)

Como mola la niña, Pollastre. Espero que tarde mucho tiempo en llegar a la adolescencia, aunque ver un "te odio" en la pantalla en lugar de la habitual interfaz tendría su gracia


----------



## pollastre (16 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Como mola la niña, Pollastre. Espero que tarde mucho tiempo en llegar a la adolescencia, aunque ver un "te odio" en la pantalla en lugar de la habitual interfaz tendría su gracia




No creo que llegue a salir de la infancia... esto es un no acabar. Cuando crees que ya tienes un sistema estable, el mercado pega un bandazo y tienes que volver a modificar la mitad de los módulos. 

Supongo que es parte del negocio... pero no existe tal cosa como un sistema "definitivo". El trabajo es constante.

Oye, parece que realmente hemos perdido a rafaXL, ¿no?

Unwise...


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues más o menos lo hago de la siguiente manera: mi "jornada laboral" suele empezar a las 8 : 00, activo sistemas, pongo todo en orden, etc. digamos unos 15 minutos de "warm up".
> 
> Entonces consulto la agenda de datos macro del día; como bien dice no todos menean el mercado igual, así que sólo selecciono los que realmente son peligrosos; eso nos deja prácticamente sólo con los Jueves y los Viernes (indicador semanal de paro EEUU, indice ISM, peticiones de paro EEUU y alguno más). Lo normal es que de Lunes a Miércoles no haya sustos.
> 
> ...



Interesantísimo, su niña está programada intentando emular niveles de seguridad C2 o algo así  (no me hagan caso es una frikada).

Pero el caso es que eso se hace así porque la niña pueed tener control absoluto, lo interesante del tema es que hay un subsistema en la niña que es más poderoso que el 'human override'. Por cierto ¿para que hay un macho override pudiéndose cargar procesos a lo bestia?  es bromita, se que cuando se empiezan a 'tejer hilos' parar procesos puede suponer un via crucis y supongo que para eso está el 'macho (men) override'


----------



## pollastre (16 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Interesantísimo, su niña está programada intentando emular niveles de seguridad C2 o algo así  (no me hagan caso es una frikada).
> 
> Pero el caso es que eso se hace así porque la niña pueed tener control absoluto, lo interesante del tema es que hay un subsistema en la niña que es más poderoso que el 'human override'. Por cierto ¿para que hay un macho override pudiéndose cargar procesos a lo bestia?  es bromita, se que cuando se empiezan a 'tejer hilos' parar procesos puede suponer un via crucis y supongo que para eso está el 'macho (men) override'




Porque si tiramos el sistema a lo bestia (¿está Ud. pensando en el 'kill _-9 pid' _?  ) perdemos todo el estado acumulado durante las últimas horas. Tenga en cuenta que una decisión de inversión en un sistema que acumula ya tanta complejidad no es puntual o atemporal... considera hechos pasados, y a veces, pasados hace muchos minutos... 

Por eso deben existir procedimientos capaces de evitar aperturas de operaciones, pero sin interrumpir el flujo de adquisición y proceso de datos de la sesión (human override), además de un switch "me la suda todo y tiro pa'lante', que es la función del Macho Override.


Tirar el sistema nos deja sin información sobre el pasado inmediato, y eso es como ofrecerle al forero MM las llaves de un GTO250 en la mano y gratuitamente :XX:


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Porque si tiramos el sistema a lo bestia (¿está Ud. pensando en el 'kill _-9 pid' _?  ) perdemos todo el estado acumulado durante las últimas horas. Tenga en cuenta que una decisión de inversión en un sistema que acumula ya tanta complejidad no es puntual o atemporal... considera hechos pasados, y a veces, pasados hace muchos minutos...
> 
> Por eso deben existir procedimientos capaces de evitar aperturas de operaciones, pero sin interrumpir el flujo de adquisición y proceso de datos de la sesión (human override), además de un switch "me la suda todo y tiro pa'lante', que es la función del Macho Override.
> 
> ...



Entonces ¿no sería mejor hacer un sistema de recopilación de datos por un lado y otro que analice esos datos y ponga los 'modos' de juego por otro?

Además de guardar una buena parte de la info en una base de datos rápida, en fin, supongo que algo de eso ya habrá.


----------



## pollastre (17 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Entonces ¿no sería mejor hacer un sistema de recopilación de datos por un lado y otro que analice esos datos y ponga los 'modos' de juego por otro?
> 
> Además de guardar una buena parte de la info en una base de datos rápida, en fin, supongo que algo de eso ya habrá.



Supongo que estarás de broma 

El tiempo global que tardas en comunicar los datos desde un programa "recopilador" hasta otro programa "ejecutor" (llamemoslos así), incluso en una ethernet cat6e gigabit, es al menos de un par de milisegundos. Asumo que hablamos de pila tcp/ip, aunque sea implementada sobre pipes en vez de ethernet física.

Eso, pestañeo arriba, pestañeo abajo, dobla mi [peor] tiempo de roundtrip ahora mismo. El mejor, lo multiplica por ocho.

Meses trabajando para llegar a un RT en el entorno del submilisegundo, y ahora me dices que duplique u "octuplique" el tiempo global de reacción del sistema... hummmm.... fijo que le has pegado al Rioja o similar ::


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Supongo que estarás de broma
> 
> El tiempo global que tardas en comunicar los datos desde un programa "recopilador" hasta otro programa "ejecutor" (llamemoslos así), incluso en una ethernet cat6e gigabit, es al menos de un par de milisegundos. Asumo que hablamos de pila tcp/ip, aunque sea implementada sobre pipes en vez de ethernet física.
> 
> ...



Bueno, en el tema de agregar datos a un sistema siempre he pensado que es mejor hacerlo independiente del sistema que los procesa, principalmente por no mezclar las churras con las merinas, cada parte se ocupa de lo suyo y de esa forma el sistema se atomiza, cada parte es más eficiente por separado al realizar solo una pequeña labor, es más fácil localizar un error y la programación de todo el sistema es mucho más sencilla.

Todo sistema Unix se basa en pequeñas partes que hacen tareas muy básicas pero eficientemente para completar un sistema que es mucho más grande pero muy robusto. De algún modo han de llegar esos datos a la parte que los procese, que sea un gran subsistema del mismo programa o mediante carga de datos que ha almacenado otro programa es casi irrelevante mientras los tiempos sean muy similares. Es una parte necesaria y hay muchas formas de hacer llegar esos datos rápidamente mediante cacheo, prelectura, etc.

Además de que tener preparadas todas las respuestas estadísticas para procesar en tiempo real implicará tenerlas todas, o al menos las más probables, en RAM. 

Siempre son suposiciones, solo una vez estuve tocando sistemas de tiempo real (de otros) pero eran una auténtica patata, uno de los sistemas menos confiables que he visto en mi vida (no me tires de la lengua porque con esta anécdota el nivel del informático del hilo descendería al subsuelo x) )


----------



## Claca (17 Jul 2011)

GAS:







Un valor silencioso que puede funcionar muy bien en el tiempo. Segundo impulso en marcha, el objetivo parece el 38% fibo de toda la caída.


----------



## Claca (17 Jul 2011)

En el corto plazo la referencia a vigilar son los 13,040 euros. Como vemos el susto en el IBEX, que podría no haber terminado, tampoco ha pasado demasiada factura al valor. Si vemos que recorta y aguanta puede ser una buena opción.


----------



## pollastre (17 Jul 2011)

Tienes razón en lo que dices acerca de *nix, Mulder, pero nada tiene eso que ver con un ATS (sistema de trading automático). Es el día y la noche.

Las necesidades de timing de un ATS están muy por encima de las que puede tener un kernel no-monolítico (*nix) atendiendo a una simple petición de apertura de archivo, por decir algo.

No tiene nada que ver, son mundos totalmente diferentes.... no quiero ponerme pesado sobre este tema, pero es que realmente es importante: un simple y "miserable" milisegundo, en un _illiquid squeeze_ (apretón de liquidez, en lengua vernácula), es una auténtica eternidad. No te lo puedes permitir.

Las cosas que funcionan en los sistemas generalistas, no valen absolutamente de nada en un mundo tan especializado como el de los ATS. Todas las reglas cambian aquí...




Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, en el tema de agregar datos a un sistema siempre he pensado que es mejor hacerlo independiente del sistema que los procesa, principalmente por no mezclar las churras con las merinas, cada parte se ocupa de lo suyo y de esa forma el sistema se atomiza, cada parte es más eficiente por separado al realizar solo una pequeña labor, es más fácil localizar un error y la programación de todo el sistema es mucho más sencilla.
> 
> Todo sistema Unix se basa en pequeñas partes que hacen tareas muy básicas pero eficientemente para completar un sistema que es mucho más grande pero muy robusto. De algún modo han de llegar esos datos a la parte que los procese, que sea un gran subsistema del mismo programa o mediante carga de datos que ha almacenado otro programa es casi irrelevante mientras los tiempos sean muy similares. Es una parte necesaria y hay muchas formas de hacer llegar esos datos rápidamente mediante cacheo, prelectura, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jul 2011)

Copio y pego un post muy interesante de invertirenbolsa.info de octubre del año pasado. Por si lo quereis comentar:

Hola,

BME ha publicado un estudio sobre la inversión a largo plazo entre Enero de 1980 y Junio de 2010. Las principales conclusiones son:

1) Bolsa:

100 euros de 1980 se han convertido en 2.539 teniendo en cuenta solamente la revalorización de las cotizaciones.

Si se tienen en cuenta además los dividendos y similares (remuneraciones en acciones, etc.), el llamado Indice Total, entonces se han convertido en 9.254 euros. Descontando la inflación estos 9.254 euros equivalen a 1.862 euros. Esto supone una rentabilidad anual acumulativa del 16,05% si no se tiene en cuenta la inflación y del 10,09% si se tiene en cuenta la inflación.

Teniendo en cuenta los dividendos y similares aún en los peores casos siempre que se ha matenido la inversión al menos 6 años se ha ganado dinero sin tener en cuenta la inflación. Teniendo en cuenta la inflación siempre que se ha mantenido la inversión al menos 11 años se ha ganado dinero.

2) Renta fija: 

En ese mismo período 100 euros invertidos en deuda pública a 10 años se habrían convertido en 2.576 euros, reinvirtiendo todos los intereses cobrados en títulos de deuda pública a 10 años. Descontando la inflación se han convertido en 518 euros.

Siempre que se ha mantenido la inversión más de 3 años se ha ganado dinero, y en el 99,42% de las veces que se ha mantenido más de 2 años tambien, en ambos casos sin tener en cuenta la inflación. No da el dato teniendo en cuenta la inflación.

3) Depósitos a corto plazo: 

En ese mismo período 100 euros invertidos en depósitos a corto plazo se habrían convertido en 1.264 euros, reinvirtiendo todos los intereses en depósitos a corto plazo. Descontando la inflación se han convertido en 254 euros.

A partir de aquí son comentarios míos:

1) Me parece fundamental ver la diferencia entre tener en cuenta los dividendos y no hacerlo; 9.254 (con dividendos) vs 2.539 (sin dividendos). La mayor parte de la rentabilidad a largo plazo la dan los dividendos. 

2) En el peor de los casos y comprando de golpe en el peor momento posible al cabo de 11 años se ha ganado dinero, teniendo en cuenta la inflación de esos 11 años.

3) En renta fija a largo plazo se ha ganado dinero siempre que se ha mantenido el dinero al menos 2 años, sin tener en cuenta la inflación. Lo cual quiere decir que estando menos de 2 años se ha perdido dinero en ciertos momentos.

4) En este estudio BME ha utilizado el Indice General de la Bolsa de Madrid (el Total, que es ese mismo con los dividendos y similares). Este índice incluye empresas buenas, malas (incluso las que han qubrado) y regulares. Si se hace una selección de empresas correcta los resultados serían mejores. Se podría argumentar que esto ya es algo subjetivo y que podría hacer bien o mal, pero podrían añadirse 2 filtros totalmente objetivos y automáticos que mejorarían los resultados del estudio:

4.1) No invertir en empresas que tengan pérdidas

4.2) No invertir en empresas que no paguen dividendos

Un filtro adicional, que podría considerarse no tan automático como los anteriores, sería concentrar la inversión en la empresas que mejores dividendos paguen.

5) En Junio de 2010 estamos en medio de una de las crisis más grandes de la Historia y por tanto es uno de los peores momentos para la Bolsa para hacer un estudio de este tipo. En un momento medio (no digamos ya bueno) los resultados serían mucho mejores para la Bolsa.

6) La inflación en el pasado ha sido mucho más alta de lo que es esperable para el futuro. 

6.1) En los primeros años 80 se vivió la segunda crisis del petróleo y la inflación en España estaba en el 10%-15% anual.

6.2) La peseta y las devaluaciones que sufrió tambien fue un factor inflacionista. Hasta principios de los 90 en España eran normales inflaciones del 5%-8%.

6.3) La crisis del petróleo afectó a todo el mundo pero la inflación de los países desarrollados fue bastante más baja que la española en los 80-90.

6.4) Una vez que entramos en el euro la inflación de España es similar a la del resto de países desarrollados. Hay diferencias, pero mucho menores. Desde 1996 la inflación en España ronda el 2%-3%, con máximos del 4%.

7) Esas altas inflaciones se reflejaban en los intereses de la deuda pública, que en muchos años superaban el 10% y el 15%, llegando a zonas del 20% en algunos casos. Con una inflación similar a la de los países desarrollados en el futuro es muy difícil que pueda llegar a repetirse algo así.

8) En el estudio de BME los dividendos pagados por las empresas se reinvirten en el índice, es decir, con parte de esos dividendos se compran empresas malas y regulares (con pérdidas o que no pagan dividendos)


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2011)

Eo eeeeeooooooooooooooooooooo!

La prima de riesgo camino de los 400 y aquí ni pio...


----------



## Mulder (18 Jul 2011)

A los buenos días!



ghkghk dijo:


> Eo eeeeeooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> La prima de riesgo camino de los 400 y aquí ni pio...



Eso iba a decir yo, que tenemos miniguano en ciernes.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Eso iba a decir yo, que tenemos miniguano en ciernes.



Buenos días!

¿Has podido leer lo que he copiado de invertirenbolsa? ¿te ha parecido interesante?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eo eeeeeooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> La prima de riesgo camino de los 400 y aquí ni pio...



He aquí un forero buscando los soportes del churribex....


----------



## Mulder (18 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> ¿Has podido leer lo que he copiado de invertirenbolsa? ¿te ha parecido interesante?



Lo he leído y es interesante pero no me fio del estudio porque está hecho por una parte interesada, además lo que ha ocurrido en el pasado podría no tener nada que ver con lo que veamos en el futuro.

Prefiero basarme en mis propios cálculos para todo esto aunque de momento no tengo intención de montarme un programa para hacerlo.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo he leído y es interesante pero no me fio del estudio porque está hecho por una parte interesada, además lo que ha ocurrido en el pasado podría no tener nada que ver con lo que veamos en el futuro.
> 
> Prefiero basarme en mis propios cálculos para todo esto aunque de momento no tengo intención de montarme un programa para hacerlo.




Es cierto, pero precisamente la fecha que se hizo (mediados de 2010) no es que fuera la panacea en cuanto a inversión en bolsa. 

Cada vez estoy más convencido de que no tengo ni los conocimientos (adquiribles) ni el temple (más complicado) para tradear con regularidad. Me parece que mi perfil se adecúa más al de los inversores a largo. Quizá me haya gustado especialemente porque me ha dado lo que quería leer.


----------



## univac (18 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo he leído y es interesante pero no me fio del estudio porque está hecho por una parte interesada, además lo que ha ocurrido en el pasado podría no tener nada que ver con lo que veamos en el futuro.
> 
> Prefiero basarme en mis propios cálculos para todo esto aunque de momento no tengo intención de montarme un programa para hacerlo.



Hay estudios similares (sobre rentabilidad de la bolsa) en libros de popes rollo Kostolany o Ben Graham, este solo les da la razon contemporizada. No se hasta que punto ellos eran parte "interesada", aparte de vender libros solo cuentan su experiencia.


----------



## Mulder (18 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es cierto, pero precisamente la fecha que se hizo (mediados de 2010) no es que fuera la panacea en cuanto a inversión en bolsa.



Pues esa es otra razón para pensar que el estudio es totalmente interesado, cuando alguien se pone en plan estadístico se puede llegar casi a cualquier conclusión que uno quiera manipulando datos.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues esa es otra razón para pensar que el estudio es totalmente interesado, cuando alguien se pone en plan estadístico se puede llegar casi a cualquier conclusión que uno quiera manipulando datos.




Lo que digo es que ellos cogieron 30 años, y justo midieron con mediados del 2010 donde la bolsa estaba bajísima. Si hubieran optado por esperar unos meses (o hablar de principios de año), los resultados hubieran sido incluso mejores para ellos.


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (18 Jul 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/239766-bankia-rebaja-su-precio-de-salida-bolsa-ante-la-tempestad-de-los-mercados.html


----------



## Mulder (18 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo que digo es que ellos cogieron 30 años, y justo midieron con mediados del 2010 donde la bolsa estaba bajísima. Si hubieran optado por esperar unos meses (o hablar de principios de año), los resultados hubieran sido incluso mejores para ellos.



¿bajísima? no tanto, precisamente el último máximo del Ibex tras la debacle de 2008-2009 fue en enero de 2010, desde entonces no se han vuelto a alcanzar esos niveles.

Y durante 2010 se hizo otro máximo en abril que no se ha vuelto a alcanzar, a partir de ahí hubo otra pequeña debacle (el famoso mini-crash) y aun así no se alcanzó el mínimo de 2009, desde entonces seguimos en niveles similares a este mínimo de mayo de 2010, aunque algo más arriba.

En general estos últimos años han sido tan volátiles que sería relativamente sencillo valorar mejor o peor con bastante diferencia según el mes del año que se escogiera y a eso voy yo cuando hablo de posibles manipulaciones.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Jul 2011)

que magnifico dia! slds! 

VP se ha equivocado de hilo hamijo!  coñas fuera, yo ya estoy preparado, esta mañana me he pasado por el Lidl, aprovechen la oferta que vendran bien para el verano y el otoño 








Seguiremos sumando a la lista:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Jul 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> saludos a los 68 que estan viendo el hilo
> 
> 18 miembros (de mas de 30cm)
> y 50 visitantes que ya quisieran



a vosotr@s os pasa lo mismo? no consigo ver los usuarios que hay viendo el hilo ni los visitantes.

ienso:


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Jul 2011)

Guanos días 
Quiero sangre .Sigo corto desde 10307
¿Quien ha terminado sus vacaciones?Da gusto volver y ver la prima de riesgo y los stress test como deben ser
Tras pastar en la montaña,esta gacela regresa lozana y dispuesta.

Quiero ver el Ibex con el Guano override metido xD
S2

Pd:Esperando las emisiones de cortos de Bankia
Pd2:ajusto el SP


----------



## Dula (18 Jul 2011)

¿A cuánto se sitúa la prima de riesgo ahora mismo?


----------



## tonuel (18 Jul 2011)

Bonos a 10 años 6,34%

spread 369



saludos :Baile:


----------



## tonuel (18 Jul 2011)

Estamos en los 93XX... y aquí no pasa nada... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Estamos en los 93XX... y aquí no pasa nada... :Baile:
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Yo estoy mojando pan y aplaudiendo con las orejas
Me voy pal curro.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Jul 2011)

las acciones de bankia llegan a salir dentro de una semana y las dan de regalo con los yogures.....

promete emociones desde el inicio


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Jul 2011)

Ghkghk, dan ganas de comprar técnicas reunidas...


----------



## pyn (18 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> las acciones de bankia llegan a salir dentro de una semana y las dan de regalo con los yogures.....
> 
> promete emociones desde el inicio



Pues es el típico valor que no me atrevo a meterme (ni corto ni largo), porque seguro que con 4 duros lo mueven a su antojo y la primera semana te comes un +20%.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jul 2011)

Buena semana a todos.

Rato no hagas trampas, la certificadora te la vas a llevar si o si, lastima que no supere los -5%, o si?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jul 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ghkghk, dan ganas de comprar técnicas reunidas...



:no:

Esperese usted a los 15 euros.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ghkghk, dan ganas de comprar técnicas reunidas...




No seré yo quien se lo impida...:rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :no:
> 
> Esperese usted a los 15 euros.




Ahí es donde entro yo con 90.000 y dejo mi precio medio en menos de 24...


----------



## tonuel (18 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buena semana a todos.
> 
> Rato no hagas trampas, la certificadora te la vas a llevar si o si, lastima que no supere los -5%, o si?



Por supuesto... :


El habitual... 




El de los grandes momentos... )




Y el del crash bursátil... :XX:







Saludos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jul 2011)

Bueno, despues de tocar por segunda vez los 94xx, se juega de verdad un partido importante, los 9200 y caida guanera y el consiguiente OCTUBRE, o el rebote hacia la zona de los 10k mediante la FED QE3 revival.

QE3 habra si o si, o esto se acaba ya, asi que supongo que toca la segunda opcion, aunque vete tu a saber con nuestro indice patrio plagado de morralla para dar y regalar.

@Tonuel. :baba::baba::baba::baba: Me encantan.
Bankia hoy se ha quitado de encima el segundo Nelson muy probablemente, pero no estoy seguro que el primero no caiga, todo dependera de los cuidadores de la accion duarante los primeros dias, pero el mercado es imparable a largo plazo, asi que el tercer nelson le caera tarde o temprano al bueno de Rato, lastima de Bankeros.


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2011)

hay que ser muy torpe para comprar Bankkia (con independencia de que la suban o la bajen).

El que quiera invertir en el sector financiero patrio, *que tampoco es lo conveniente ahora*, lo mejor son los 2 grandes bancos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Jul 2011)

Gold At $1,602, Silver Over $40, To Launch Another Risk Off Week | zero hedge
Gold At $1,602, Silver Over $40

Italian 10-Year Bonds Extend Drop; Yield Climbs to 6 Percent

Europe Imploding (Again): Greek Two-Year Note Yield Surges 213 Bps to Record 35.19%, More Italy Stock Suspensions | zero hedge
Greek 2 year bonds have just collapsed by another 2% to an all time record 35.19%


y para terminar de animar el mercado:
The True Elephant In The Room Appears: Trillions In Commercial And Industrial Loans To Europe's Insolvent Countries | zero hedge


http://www.zerohedge.com/sites/default/files/images/use




continuamos para bingo.


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Jul 2011)

Buenas tardes, no se si será un buen momento para una duda de gacelilla.

Veo varias acciones de bancos en mínimos o rondando y querría meter unos ahorrillos que tengo por casa sin usar(y sin perspectiva de) pensando en el largo plazo.
Mi idea es SAN y SAB. Quizá también me envalentone y pille algo de TEF y DIA.

Como verán siempre en el punto de mira acciones con reparto de dividendos, pensando también en la alegría de pegarte una cena con ellos.

Algún consejo?

Gracias!


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buena semana a todos.
> 
> Rato no hagas trampas, la certificadora te la vas a llevar si o si, lastima que no supere los -5%, o si?



Tonuel ya le podría colocar el *-15%* de hoy aunque sea offmarket ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Jul 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Buenas tardes, no se si será un buen momento para una duda de gacelilla.
> 
> Veo varias acciones de bancos en mínimos o rondando y querría meter unos ahorrillos que tengo por casa sin usar(y sin perspectiva de) pensando en el largo plazo.
> Mi idea es SAN y SAB. Quizá también me envalentone y pille algo de TEF y DIA.
> ...




mmm en estos momentos recuerdo a cuántos como usted, que pensaron que entraban a un buen precio, y años después continúan pillados sin poder deshacerse de sus papelitos ::


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Buenas tardes, no se si será un buen momento para una duda de gacelilla.
> 
> Veo varias acciones de bancos en mínimos o rondando y querría meter unos ahorrillos que tengo por casa sin usar(y sin perspectiva de) pensando en el largo plazo.
> Mi idea es SAN y SAB. Quizá también me envalentone y pille algo de TEF y DIA.
> ...



wait and see, lo comprarás más baratos.


----------



## tonuel (18 Jul 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Como verán siempre en el punto de mira acciones con reparto de dividendos, pensando también en la alegría de pegarte una cena con ellos.
> 
> Algún consejo?





el papel no se come... 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Jul 2011)

los del banco Pastor están empeñados en prestarme hasta 6000 euros a 72 meses. Que es una campaña especial, que si tal y cual..... alguien me puede explicar porque tanto interés en darme dinero???? es que me llaman casi cada día


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> los del banco Pastor están empeñados en prestarme hasta 6000 euros a 72 meses. Que es una campaña especial, que si tal y cual..... alguien me puede explicar porque tanto interés en darme dinero???? es que me llaman casi cada día




Serás el único que les sale en los informes con una nómina de más de 900 euros. O eso, o saben de tu reciente compra de TRE y te toman por primo ::


----------



## Dula (18 Jul 2011)

Tengo una duda:

¿El valor de la prima de riesgo se cierra con el cierre del Ibex?


----------



## credulo (18 Jul 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Buenas tardes, no se si será un buen momento para una duda de gacelilla.
> 
> Veo varias acciones de bancos en mínimos o rondando y querría meter unos ahorrillos que tengo por casa sin usar(y sin perspectiva de) pensando en el largo plazo.
> Mi idea es SAN y SAB. Quizá también me envalentone y pille algo de TEF y DIA.
> ...



Así a bote pronto, mira que gráfica más maja tiene el SAN en el último año. 



Si piensas a largo plazo, lleva un año bajando ¿qué te induce a pensar que ahora va a subir? Hasta que llegue a cero aún hay mucho recorrido.

Se lo dice uno que se ha quedado pillado en un 25% de su presupuesto en renta variable. Compré a buenos precios.... hasta que llegaron precios mejores y ahora no puedo vender sin perder ::


----------



## largodeaqui (18 Jul 2011)

Estoy pensandome el entrar en Gamesa, unas 700. No se si volvera a rozar los 40€ algun dia, pero mi intencion seria tenerlas esperando tiempos mejores. Creeis que soy demasiado optimista?


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Jul 2011)

Ale, ya con esto calmo mis ánimos de dilapidar ahorros xd.

Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2011)

largodeaqui dijo:


> Estoy pensandome el entrar en Gamesa, unas 700. No se si volvera a rozar los 40€ algun dia, pero mi intencion seria tenerlas esperando tiempos mejores. Creeis que soy demasiado optimista?



En un mercado bajista, es muy probable que se pueda comprar a precios más bajos.

Paciencia.


----------



## FranR (18 Jul 2011)

Dula dijo:


> Tengo una duda:
> 
> ¿El valor de la prima de riesgo se cierra con el cierre del Ibex?



No.

Los bonos que determinan el valor de esa prima se siguen negociando, de noche, en momentos del fin de semana, los chinos, los japos....todos participan y a todas horas en la pre-sodomización que nos tienen preparada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jul 2011)

el ibex pepón hoy porqueyolovalgo....

El Ibex 35 aspira hoy a pasar la cota de los 10.000 puntos

atentos al análisis:

_El Ibex 35 aspira hoy a pasar de la cota de los 10.000 puntos. Ayer se esperaba una sesión de rebote debido a que la mayoría de entidades financieras españolas habían superado los test de estrés pero no fue así. Por un lado, los exámenes no convencieron a nadie. Por otro, los problemas de la OPV de Bankia y el nuevo máximo histórico de la morosidad del sistema financiero español no hicieron sino acentuar los problemas del Ibex 35. Al cierre, el selectivo del mercado español lucía 9.347,8 puntos, después de ceder un 1,44%._

con dos cojones.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Jul 2011)

¿De dónde saca el loco ese los 10.000 para hoy?

Lo que sí es cierto es que en preapertura estamos en un +0.79%... por ahora...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿De dónde saca el loco ese los 10.000 para hoy?
> 
> Lo que sí es cierto es que en preapertura estamos en un +0.79%... por ahora...



ellovale.

Ahí va mi razonamiento gacelil:

La merkel ya ha dicho que va a la reunion, así que el 2º rescate griego está ya más que consumado, porque ir para nada, no vá. Lo de la subasta de hoy ya estará descontado, así que el jueves....¿pepones?

Cada día hago más méritos para un megaowned. ::


----------



## pyn (19 Jul 2011)

Los 9565 más o menos deberían de servir de termómetro para este rebote.


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2011)

Cuidado porque puede ser una golfada pre-subasta


----------



## ghkghk (19 Jul 2011)

Parece asentada, a ver lo que dura...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jul 2011)

El peponismo llegara, eso seguro, y puede que esta semana sea la clave. Mi mini corto, salto el sp, y ahora a ver el punto de retorno a los 10k, y entrar.

Expertos USA, como estan los indices americanos?


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2011)

¿a qué hora es la subasta de bonos ejpañoles?


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿a qué hora es la subasta de bonos ejpañoles?



Acaban de salir los resultados
Todo colocado,pero subiendo rendimientos
S2


----------



## aketxa (19 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿a qué hora es la subasta de bonos ejpañoles?



SUBASTA DE DEUDA EN ESPAÑA 

El ratio de demanda/aceptación para las Letras a 18 meses se sitúa en el 5,49, y para las Letras a 12 meses en el 2,18.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Jul 2011)

¿Qué ha sido de Claca? ¿Vacances?


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Jul 2011)

la rentabilidad media que ha tenido que ofrecer ha subida con fuerza: a 12 meses ha pasado del 2,695% en junio al 3,702%, un 37,3% más. A 18 meses, ha subido del 3,260% al 3,912%, un 20% más caro.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Jul 2011)

a un año, la demanda ha disminuido considerablemente a pesar del fuerte repunte del interés. El ratio de cobertura ha sido de 2,18 veces, frente al 2,85 de junio. A 18 meses, sin embargo, la demanda ha aumentado a 5,49 veces la oferta, frente a las 3,91 de la anterior colocación.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Jul 2011)

El Tesoro griego ha logrado colocar 1.625 millones de euros en letras con vencimiento a tres meses, por encima del objetivo previsto de 1.250 millones, con un interés del 4,58%, ligeramente por debajo del 4,62% abonado el pasado 19 de junio.
Asimismo, Atenas precisó que la subasta registró una ratio de cobertura de 3,08 veces, frente a las 2,94 veces de la anterior subasta, con una demanda de 3.845 millones de euros.
Los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de los países de la eurozona celebrarán este jueves una cumbre extraordinaria para tratar de acordar el segundo rescate a Grecia y frenar así el contagio de la crisis de deuda a España e Italia


----------



## ghkghk (19 Jul 2011)

Lángaro, que nos salimos!

+4.72%


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Jul 2011)

si llega a 32 me salgo.....


----------



## ghkghk (19 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> si llega a 32 me salgo.....




¿A ese precio entraste más o menos no? Me da mala espina que digas eso conociendo como conoces tú bien la empresa.


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2011)

*SANGRE*, joder con la Merkel


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jul 2011)

Esto, capasao?


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2011)

La merkel que dice que el jueves sólo va a comer el jamón y los cubatas.

Con la misma se vuelve a su bunker teutón.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿A ese precio entraste más o menos no? Me da mala espina que digas eso conociendo como conoces tú bien la empresa.



no, lo digo porque me voy de viaje el viernes y quiero estar fuera. por lo tanto a lo largo de la semana me saldré, espero que con beneficios, pero tambien acepto unas pequeñas perdidas...


----------



## Claca (19 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué ha sido de Claca? ¿Vacances?



Más o menos. Estoy aprovechando para desconectar y ver el mercado de lejos, que a veces viene bien.

De todos modos sigo posteando, sólo he bajado la frecuencia. La semana pasada ya dejé unas cuantas referencias:

Segundo bajista en el STOXX:



Claca dijo:


> STOXX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La clave en el EURO:



Claca dijo:


> EURO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zona de techo en el BUND:



Claca dijo:


> En el último comentario ya alertaba de que el BUND muy probablemente buscaría nuevos máximos relativos, por lo que a corto plazo debíamos ser especialmente prudentes, pues bien, a pesar de la gran fortaleza que demuestra, ahora se enfrenta a obstáculos no muy evidentes que podrían frenar en seco sus aspiraciones alcistas. Además, viendo la subida tan vertical realizada, lo lógico sería que la corrección fuera igualmente violenta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es decir, veo muy probables nuevos mínimos en las bolsas europeas, no así en USA, pero puede estar formándose un suelo que dé lugar a un rebote importante (y en el caso americano a nuevos máximos). Ya veremos, de momento el BUND va frenando donde debería...


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2011)

Claca, si perdemos los 9200, el suelo está muy abajo. Eso sí, hasta el rabo todo es toro.

Los usanos van a su aire y eso es lo preocupante. Cuando les dé por bajar en vertical, el chulibex ...


----------



## funciona-rio (19 Jul 2011)

Viendo las dos últimas sesiones y teniendo en cuenta que mañana sale a bailar la niña bonita de nuestra cajas, perdón digo bancos, parece que están abonando el terreno para construir un pequeño suelo y rebotar un poco...

Quiza hasta me la juegue con un largo a última hora de la sesión de hoy, eso sí, con un stopo muuuuy agresivo, por si las moscas.

Saludos.


----------



## Claca (19 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Claca, si perdemos los 9200, el suelo está muy abajo. Eso sí, hasta el rabo todo es toro.
> 
> Los usanos van a su aire y eso es lo preocupante. Cuando les dé por bajar en vertical, el chulibex ...



Bueno, a decir verdad, yo no veo los 9.200 tan determinantes, el IBEX está muy lateral y eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta. Fueron un punto de apoyo en el índice importante, pero hay que dejar margen. Es más, si a corto plazo no se superan los 540 y se pierden los mínimos de ayer, yo diría que se perderán también los 9.200 y esto, en principio, no debería ser especialmente grave, es algo que podremos ver reflejado en los tres mosqueteros, creo:







Sobre lo de USA tienes razón. Acumulan divergencias bajistas muy bestias, pero hasta que el precio no quiera caer, no debemos olvidar cual es la tendencia al otro lado del Atlántico. El giro en junio fue muy cuidado, de hecho ahora se encuentran alejados de esos mínimos con espacio para seguir recortando, siguiendo la tónica europea, sin romper nada.


----------



## mc_toni (19 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Los usanos van a su aire y eso es lo preocupante. Cuando les dé por bajar en vertical, el chulibex ...



Como observador de este hilo respondo:

... tò pa'rribah, verdad? ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Jul 2011)

funciona-rio dijo:


> Viendo las dos últimas sesiones y teniendo en cuenta que mañana sale a bailar la niña bonita de nuestra cajas, perdón digo bancos, parece que están abonando el terreno para construir un pequeño suelo y rebotar un poco...
> 
> Quiza hasta me la juegue con un largo a última hora de la sesión de hoy, eso sí, con un stopo muuuuy agresivo, por si las moscas.
> 
> Saludos.



Se ríe Merkel de tus stops agresivos...


----------



## pollastre (19 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Se ríe Merkel de tus stops agresivos...



No está el mercado para muchos stops, no... ahora mismo sirven para palmar pasta "agresivamente".


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No está el mercado para muchos stops, no... ahora mismo sirven para palmar pasta "agresivamente".



doy fe ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No está el mercado para muchos stops, no... ahora mismo sirven para palmar pasta "agresivamente".



:XX::XX: siempre tan incisivo .....


Bueno señores...el jueves o viernes me sus - piro de vacaciones , ya sabeis el viejo dicho.......mientras unos trabajan , otros se divierten ::

Ya he dejado apalabrada la opcion de compra sobre otro zulo......asi que....... me temo que voy a seguir en "mi mercado" .... aun asi a lo mejor si tengo tiempo y me aburro igual en Septiembre me compro un par de minis para hacer TT :no:

Y ya que solo seran 2 minis o 3 les voy a enseñar una nueva modalidad de TT........ el TT suicida de alto riesgo...tambien conocido en casinos como jugarse todo al rojo o negro....... por supuesto sin stops ni mariconadas y como no contratendencia ......pillar empresas con alto riesgo de quiebra y ..........................

................... a jugaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :baba::baba::baba:

Langaro : llama a R4 y diles que vayan preparando unos largos para urbas........en septiembre calculo poder entrar a 1 centimo......y aguantarlas hasta 1 euro


----------



## Claca (19 Jul 2011)

Buen cierre en USA, si caen esos 9.540, atentos a la posible reacción alcista.


----------



## pollastre (20 Jul 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> les voy a enseñar una nueva modalidad de TT........ el TT suicida de alto riesgo...tambien conocido en casinos como jugarse todo al rojo o negro.......




Llámeme obtuso _if you will_, pero no consigo ver la diferencia entre su TT tradicional, y el nuevo TT suicida de alto riesgo [sic] :XX::XX:


¿Por qué no se prodiga más por el foro? Últimamente esto no da ni para palomitas...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Llámeme obtuso _if you will_, pero no consigo ver la diferencia entre su TT tradicional, y el nuevo TT suicida de alto riesgo [sic] :XX::XX:
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué no se prodiga más por el foro? Últimamente esto no da ni para palomitas...



Obtuso !!! 

Me prodigo poco por que tengo poco tiempo.....y por encima rara vez veo las cotizaciones en bolsa, asi que poco puedo aportar... salvo un par de chorradas de vez en cuando para que os riais un poco :S

ademas, mañana o pasado me piro de vacaciones y poco estare yo conectado a internete .....estare ocupado navegando......comiendo marisco como un sindicalista de provecho.......saliendo con la familia....eventos sociales.....y esas cosas mucho menos interesantes que postear en un foro.......pero tendre que joderme  ...........ustedes sigan disfrutando del trabajo mientras yo descanso !! que envidia !! ::

Bueno.....me despido temporalmente de todos los del hilo, especialmente de los de la " vieja guardia" y les deseo cuantiosas plusvas a todos, incluidos los a los de reciente incorporacion ......tengan cuidado ahi fuera 

PD : Si veo que perdemos los ochomiles prometo entrar a saludar aunque este de vacaciones :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Jul 2011)

quien va a entrar en banca cívica hoy???????

yo sigo con mis Urbas entrando y saliendo varias veces al dia.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2011)

Hoy empezaba a cotizar bankia,no? Hay movimiento? Es que yo veo que se mueve menos que los ojos de espinete _vistos desde un sistema de referencia solidario con su cabeza _( en cursiva añadido para los puristas)


----------



## pollastre (20 Jul 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoy empezaba a cotizar bankia,no? Hay movimiento? Es que yo veo que se mueve menos que los ojos de espinete _vistos desde un sistema de referencia solidario con su cabeza _( en cursiva añadido para los puristas)




Buen apunte; no obstante, la gracia del asunto de los ojos de Espinete residía en que realmente se movían muy poco _inclusive _vistos desde un sistema de referencia no inercial.


----------



## Antiparras (20 Jul 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoy empezaba a cotizar bankia,no? Hay movimiento? Es que yo veo que se mueve menos que los ojos de espinete _vistos desde un sistema de referencia solidario con su cabeza _( en cursiva añadido para los puristas)



creo que el ticker de bankia es_'BKIA'_, yo no veo que esté cotizando todavía


----------



## maltus (20 Jul 2011)

Bankia empieza a cotizar a las 12


----------



## univac (20 Jul 2011)

Que pasara con Bankia, se comera los mocos como DIA cuando salio? o manos en la sombra haran que suba y hasta parezca que les va bien?


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2011)

He soñado con Zetaperro gritando "BUY KK" como una loca por los pasillos de su casoplón. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2011)

bertok dijo:


> He soñado con Zetaperro gritando "BUY KK" como una loca por los pasillos de su casoplón. ::



Deje de cenar esas setas, no le sientan bien.

hoyga, sin acritud


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2011)

maltus dijo:


> Bankia empieza a cotizar a las 12



Que mamoncetes, haciendo esperar. Se me enfrían las palomitas. ::

edito: ¿alguien puede ver como está la oferta y la demanda de bankk?

reedito: empezamos bien 

Compra Venta 

Nº Órdenes Títulos Precio Precio Títulos Nº Órdenes 
N/A 2.327.133 3,700 3,700 3.241.684 N/A 



Guaneará? o están jugando al despiste?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Jul 2011)

hay que animar el mercado con buenas noticias: Manuel Jove, el mayor accionista de BBVA, acude a la OPV de Bankia - elConfidencial.com

estan que lo tiran! y ya solo faltan veinte minutos para el chupinazo de salida.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Jul 2011)

Total adjudica a Técnicas Reunidas un contrato por cerca de 100 millones 
09:19

La petrolera francesa Total ha adjudicado a la española Técnicas Reunidas un contrato para la ingeniería, compra de equipos, construcción y puesta en marcha de una nueva unidad de hidrodesulfuración en su refinería de Normandía (Francia) por un importe aproximado de 100 millones de euros.

Según ha informado este miércoles Técnicas Reunidas a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), el contrato ha sido adjudicado bajo la modalidad de llave en mano.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2011)

Yo creo que hoy será un buen dia para Bankia, tiene que serlo por cojones... y más al precio que sale. Las semanas siguientes ya veremos...


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo creo que hoy será un buen dia, tiene que serlo por cojones... y más al precio que sale. Las semanas siguientes ya veremos...



Conociendote, cuando te refieres a que será un buen dia, es porque caera un 20%??????ienso:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo creo que hoy será un buen dia para Bankia, tiene que serlo por cojones... y más al precio que sale. Las semanas siguientes ya veremos...



estoy preparado y listo para disparar a la minima ocasion que se presente 









se podria hacer una porra: que cada uno diga el resultado porcentual que cree hoy para bankia :

LVECP + 2,5% 

aviso que no tengo ni pienso comprar acciones de bankia, es solo puro entretenimiento basado en saber cuanta pasta se gastaran presuntamente hoy para que la gente tenga la sensacion que bankia es "mu güeno"


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Jul 2011)

Lvecp + 2,5% 
lángaro +4%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2011)

Ahora mismo la oferta supera en 3.7M€ la demanada. ¿eso es mucho para una salida a bolsa? Mi no saber.

Olviden lo dicho y multiplíquenlo por dos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2011)

Lvecp + 2,5% 
lángaro +4% 
Guybrush -4% ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Jul 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lvecp + 2,5%
> lángaro +4%
> Guybrush -4% ::




el que acierte recibe como premio 10 bankias de parte de cada perdedor :XX: :XX:


----------



## atman (20 Jul 2011)

Lvecp + 2,5% 
lángaro +4% 
Guybrush -4%
atman +4,5%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el que acierte recibe como premio 10 bankias de parte de cada perdedor :XX: :XX:



de momento, por aproximación, soy nuevo bankero :XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Jul 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> de momento, por aproximación, soy nuevo bankero :XX:



nosotros lo valemos! 

(ademas, soñar es gratis)


edit: de carpatos 

Bankia 
Primer precio de 3,68 frente a precio de colocación de 3,75

edit2: El 71% de las OPV de los ltimos 10 aos acumulan prdidas. Noticias en Invertia

edit3: BANKIA (BKIA), Evolucion, Bolsa: cotizacion, graficos, analisis y foros para seguir la cotizacion aunque sea con retraso


----------



## univac (20 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Total adjudica a Técnicas Reunidas un contrato por cerca de 100 millones
> 09:19
> 
> La petrolera francesa Total ha adjudicado a la española Técnicas Reunidas un contrato para la ingeniería, compra de equipos, construcción y puesta en marcha de una nueva unidad de hidrodesulfuración en su refinería de Normandía (Francia) por un importe aproximado de 100 millones de euros.
> ...



Con la caida sostenida que lleva todo el año, este contrato puede rebotarla parriba?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2011)

Vamos marvadoh ejpeculadoreh!! -2,75%

PD: QUe nadie se ofenda, no me alegro que nadie palme pasta. Solo es que hay una porra por medio y quiero ser Bankero ::

edito -3.15%

Ya se que esto no es como empieza, sino como acaba....

Animo goldman sacas! Tu puedes! ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Jul 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos marvadoh ejpeculadoreh!! -2,75%
> 
> PD: QUe nadie se ofenda, no me alegro que nadie palme pasta. Solo es que hay una porra por medio y quiero ser Bankero ::



bkia volumen 6.763.857

solo superado por bbva, san, tef e ibe


mira que si tonuel tiene que certificar a bankia el primer dia  :XX: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2011)

Maldición, me quedé corto -5,12%. 

Esto ya es Tonuelístico.

Espero la cerificación correspondiente.

edito: ha llegado a -6.4% :


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Jul 2011)

univac dijo:


> con la caida sostenida que lleva todo el año, este contrato puede rebotarla parriba?



espero que rebote, pero no por este contrato, que es muy pequeño y ya se sabía desde hace un mes....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jul 2011)

Y las compras son potentes, son sin duda los cuidadores, lo estan sosteniendo y cae un 4%, jajaja TONUEL preparate.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2011)

evoilado dijo:


> pero la bolsa está subiendo un 2%!!



Y? 

Bankk es el anticristo del IBEX!


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Jul 2011)

Vuelvo de entrenar y me encuentro esta degollina de bankeros

Hoy sacan a Rodrigo Rato por la puerta grande...esa puerta que da a un callejón donde lo ostiarán(aunque solo de palabra).

A ver la cara de la menestra Salgado con su plan de reestructuración bancaria que hoy naufraga...

Mis condolencias a los himbersoreh que compraron semejante mierda.
S2


----------



## pollastre (20 Jul 2011)

Siento pena por los empleados de Bankia; les han "obligado" a participar en el tramo minorista, y ahora dime tú que un currito normal y corriente que haya metido 10.000 eurillos para ser "Bankero obligado", a estas alturas entre el -4% y comisiones está ya perdiendo 500€. 

Menuda "broma".


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Jul 2011)

Bankia, primera resistencia tanto a largo como a corto plazo en 3,65.

Si la supera se puede ir a máximos históricos.

Pole resistencia.

Bankia, soporte de corto, medio y largo plazo en 3,56.

Pole soporte.


----------



## pollastre (20 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bankia, primera resistencia tanto a largo como a corto plazo en 3,65.
> 
> Si la supera se puede ir a máximos históricos.
> 
> ...




Pole chartista para BL.... has estado rápido ::


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2011)

Pues yo veo una buena acogida por parte de los inversorehs a la salida de Bankia..., cae poco en comparación a lo que se esperaba por eso sube el ibex... ienso:



mañana más... )

Saludos )


----------



## funciona-rio (20 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No está el mercado para muchos stops, no... ahora mismo sirven para palmar pasta "agresivamente".



Desde luego caballeros, que poca fe tienen ustedes en este nuestro sistema financiero más sólido del mundo mundial. Fíjense, a la hora del presente mensaje más de 200 puntitos de subida para el Ibex y la "guapa" del baile cayendo un 5%, ahi es nada.

Que conste que no abrí el largo que les comenté, sólo fun una intuición; personalmente valoro más dormir tranquilo que unos cuantos euros ganados en bolsa...

Saludos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Jul 2011)

Pole primera resistencia rota.


----------



## rosonero (20 Jul 2011)

Ja ja ja cuando he entrado y he visto el Ibex verde chillón he pensado, " mierda !!! Que suerte ha tenido Bankia, debe estar aprovechando estos momentos peponianos ".

Ni por esas, bufff !!! Lo de los sellos va a ser una cosa de niños comparado con Bankaka. Si mal no recuerdo la salida de Criteria fue algo parecida, no?

pd. Saludos y tal
Edito. Acabo de meter un cortito al Ibex, ¿Quien pueda resistirse a este verde chillón?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Jul 2011)

funciona-rio dijo:


> Desde luego caballeros, que poca fe tienen ustedes en este nuestro sistema financiero más sólido del mundo mundial. Fíjense, a la hora del presente mensaje más de 200 puntitos de subida para el Ibex y la "guapa" del baile cayendo un 5%, ahi es nada.
> 
> Que conste que no abrí el largo que les comenté, sólo fun una intuición; personalmente valoro más dormir tranquilo que unos cuantos euros ganados en bolsa...
> 
> Saludos.



Oye, que yo voy con cuatro largos gordos del Ibex y no tengo ni una Bankia, yo solo decía que no había que poner stops, lo de Merkel de ayer fue una saltada de stops largos por encargo de "sabe Dios quién" de libro.

Bankia se empepona.


----------



## INTRUDER (20 Jul 2011)

el soporte de Bankia es 0.0


----------



## Antiparras (20 Jul 2011)

dentro de poco el cuidador tendrá el 80% de las acciones de bankia, OPA de exclusión al canto y reconversion de Bankia a Sociedad Anónima Deportiva


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2011)

A corto plazo no la puede dejar desplomarse.

Echarán lo que haga falta para sostenerla, aunque sea necesario empeñar las joyas de la abuela.

A medio plazo va a ser una ruina la Bankkia.


----------



## pollastre (20 Jul 2011)

funciona-rio dijo:


> Desde luego caballeros, que poca fe tienen ustedes en este nuestro sistema financiero más sólido del mundo mundial. Fíjense, a la hora del presente mensaje más de 200 puntitos de subida para el Ibex y la "guapa" del baile cayendo un 5%, ahi es nada.
> 
> Que conste que no abrí el largo que les comenté, sólo fun una intuición; personalmente valoro más dormir tranquilo que unos cuantos euros ganados en bolsa...
> 
> Saludos.




No, verá, si yo en la operación ni entro ni salgo: a mí el Ibex35, plim (que diría Don Pantuflo Zapatilla), es un índice al que no me acercaría ni tocándolo con un palo de tres metros de largo. 

Lo único que comentábamos es que el tema de los stops en estos momentos, con las barridas brutales que hay, es regalar el dinero.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jul 2011)

Parece confirmarse la vuelta a los 10k que comentabamos a inicio de semana, enhorabuena a los largos, yo solo llevo un mini, ::, que lastima de ser tan gacela.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Edito. Acabo de meter un cortito al Ibex, ¿Quien pueda resistirse a este verde chillón?



Le acompaño desde los 9690. A ver como se da la tarde :rolleye:


----------



## gamba (20 Jul 2011)

Menudos cracks los de Interdin, envian un correo para decir que ya te puedes poner corto en BanKK:

_
Estimad@ Cliente,

Ya está disponible en Interdin.com el CFD de Bankia (código CEP.BKIA).

Y a partir de la primera sesión de negociación de Banca Cívica, cuya OPV está prevista para mañana jueves, estará disponible el CFD de Banca Cívica (código CEP.BCIV).

Esperando que esta información le resulte de utilidad, le saludamos muy atentamente,_


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Jul 2011)

Ahora sí, nos vamos a los 11.000 

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## rosonero (20 Jul 2011)

Hoy que se empepona europa confío en que los usanos pongan el contrapunto


----------



## largodeaqui (20 Jul 2011)

largodeaqui dijo:


> Estoy pensandome el entrar en Gamesa, unas 700. No se si volvera a rozar los 40€ algun dia, pero mi intencion seria tenerlas esperando tiempos mejores. Creeis que soy demasiado optimista?



Joer, no iba mal encaminado, al final entre en 5, a ver que pasa...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Le acompaño desde los 9690. A ver como se da la tarde :rolleye:



Otro más que os acompaña.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Jul 2011)

Out 9650. Take care guys!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2011)

_Porra Bankk 1er dia de Bolsa

Lvecp + 2,5% 
lángaro +4% 
Guybrush -4%
atman +4,5% _

Se acabó mi sueño de ser Bankero...


Bankk -0.53%


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Jul 2011)

Buenas tardes desde el curro
Me he quedado a 6p de que me salten el SP

Veo que Bankia ha salvado los muebles.
El Ibex ha tocado el mínimo anterior.Primer escollo.
Mañana quizás me saquen del mercado si los usanos no lo impiden.
De todos modos será una buena cabalgada
S2


----------



## atman (20 Jul 2011)

La cruz puede ser Bankia, ¿y la cara? Hoy tambien se estrenaba (en el Nasdaq) Zillow. Su IPO inicialmente fué a 16, luego a 18 y finalmente colocada a $20, pues bien *h*a abierto la cotización a lo loco y hace un ratín estaba a $38. Beneficio del 90% en unas horas.

EDITADO: Gracias, a mí en clase me las marcaban así. Y dos del mismo pelo en un examen eran suspenso automático, por muy bien que estuviera el examen. (aunque luego, había "algo" de manga ancha y tal...). Pero los años, las malas compañías y tal...


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Jul 2011)

atman dijo:


> La cruz puede ser Bankia, ¿y la cara? Hoy tambien se estrenaba (en el Nasdaq) Zillow. Su IPO inicialmente fué a 16, luego a 18 y finalmente colocada a $20, pues bien *H*a abierto la cotización a lo loco y hace un ratín estaba a $38. Beneficio del 90% en unas horas.



Lo de Bankia huele a certificado de Tonuel, hoy lo han subido a saco y disimulan tan poco que lo han dejado al precio de salida para que la prensa no haga cundir el pánico en los "Vakeros".

Btw, cada vez que el IBEX sube más de 250 puntos este hilo se convierte en un velatorio..... Sois unos agoreros ::


----------



## atman (21 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo de Bankia huele a certificado de Tonuel, hoy lo han subido a saco y disimulan tan poco que lo han dejado al precio de salida para que la prensa no haga cundir el pánico en los "Vakeros".
> 
> Btw, cada vez que el IBEX sube más de 250 puntos este hilo se convierte en un velatorio..... Sois unos agoreros ::



Por eso digo que Bankia es la cruz, sólo ha faltado un comunicado a la CNMV de JP Morgan. 

Con Zillow probablemente pase justo lo contrario. De hecho, en apertura estaba a $60. Durante la primera hora se mantuvo por encima de 40 y a apartir de ahí se ha mantenido en un rango entre 32.5 y 40 que ha cerrado, creo sobre los 35,7. Para mí son una muestra de la nueva burbuja ".com". Zillow viene a ser el "idealista" yanki, pero con una diferencia: Zillow pierde dinero. Y no creo que el mercado inmobiliario yanki esté para muchos ruidos. Los hayan comprado en la oferta a 20 y hayan sido espabilados vendiendo sobre los 40... será mejor que no miren atrás, los que hayan entrado a lo largo del día, pensando en llegar más lejos, probablemente van a palmar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jul 2011)

Bueno, visto que los *J*ode*P*utas*M*adres me jodieron la porra de ayer, propongo otra de banca cinica, ahi va mi pronóstico:

Guybrush -6% ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jul 2011)

Banca civica -2%, y no menos, porque el ibex subira un buen 1,5%.

He leido que Zillow es un portal inmobiliario...


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2011)

Paso a saludar... y a deciros que no os preocupeis... :rolleye:



que habrá certificados para todos...


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Jul 2011)

Buenos días
Me han saltado el SP.Toi fuera


Spoiler



Vendido corto de ibex 10307>9804 +22,18%



Da gusto batir el IPC.
Esperaré ver debilidad para abrir otro corto
S2


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Jul 2011)

Ojo al Yuro que tiene prisa!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Jul 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Me han saltado el SP.Toi fuera
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cómo que +22,18%? será 503/10307=4,88%


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Cómo que +22,18%? será 503/10307=4,88%



¿y el apalancamiento...? 8:



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿y el apalancamiento...? 8:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



¿Y las garantías, y el riesgo de quiebra? ¿lo invierte todo con futuros apalancados o solo una parte del capital y el resto a plazo?

Lo que queda en barbecho también cuenta, es lo que te da la tranquilidad necesaria para arriesgar la otra parte con futuros.

Salvo que vaya con todo apalancado al máximo, con lo cual no tendría sentido calcular ninguna rentabilidad porque la rentabilidad final sería -100%.

No sé, no me parece muy ortodoxo calcular así esa rentabilidad.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Cómo que +22,18%? será 503/10307=4,88%



Put ibex strike 11250 B7217 vencimiento octubre apalancamiento 4,776%

Y las chapillas...
S2 
Ojo que nos vamos al rojillo!!


----------



## Cimoc (21 Jul 2011)

De Carpatos

El ministro de finanzas de Holanda, comenta que Alemania y Francia han pactado que el default selectivo de Grecia es posible, permitiendo además la participación del sector privado


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2011)

el default selectivo mola... )



Saludos


----------



## univac (21 Jul 2011)

dios, no podemos tener mas de un dia en verde...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Jul 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Put ibex strike 11250 B7217 vencimiento octubre apalancamiento 4,776%
> 
> Y las chapillas...
> S2
> Ojo que nos vamos al rojillo!!



Sigo pensando que está mal calculado, la rentabilidad se calcula respecto al capital equivalente porque también estás asumiendo más riesgo al apalancarte.

Yo de lo que diga Merkel ya no me creo nada desde el mini-speech del martes, quedó retratada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jul 2011)

A ver que hace banca Cínica....


----------



## Masta_Killa (21 Jul 2011)

Acabo de vender a través de ING broker 1750 títulos de SAN. 

La gracia es que he puesto vender las 1750, pero luego en el desglose de las operaciones del día se han vendido 1131 por un lado, y 619 por otro, como si fueran 2 operaciones distintas y aplicándose a cada una de ellas los gastos de corretaje. ¿Alguien sabe por qué ha sido así?

Gracias.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jul 2011)

Personalmente con mi banco muchas veces me ha pasado que al vender se haga en varios tramos, pero al final al ver la orden de venta aparece todo sumado y con una comisión solo.


----------



## Nico (21 Jul 2011)

Yo trabajo con el broker de Bankinter.

En las ocasiones en que las ordenes entran "desglosadas" aplican PORCENTUALMENTE a cada una de ellas sus comisiones y el canon de bolsa.

Digamos que si es de 13 euros en total (8 bankinter + 5 canon de bolsa), me aparece:

Operación 1 = 5 + 3 =* 8*
Operación 2 = 3 + 2 =* 5*

Total = 8 + 5 = *13*

Fíjate si no es ese tu caso también.


----------



## Nico (21 Jul 2011)

Ah! aprovecho para solicitar el *baneo* inmediato e inmisericorde de *Mulder y Debianita* (*)



(*) No tengo ninguna justificación para este pedido pero es para poner un poco de "picante" en esta época de vacaciones y ausencias.


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Yo trabajo con el broker de Bankinter.
> 
> En las ocasiones en que las ordenes entran "desglosadas" aplican PORCENTUALMENTE a cada una de ellas sus comisiones y el canon de bolsa.
> 
> ...



Así es (al menos cuando usaba el broker de Bankinter).


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Ah! aprovecho para solicitar el *baneo* inmediato e inmisericorde de *Mulder y Debianita* (*)



y no te olvides del previo al baneo...


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2011)

¿cuando salen de la reunión?. ¿y eso del default selectivo?.

No me creo que en estos momentos los acreedores acepten perder algo de pasta.


----------



## pollastre (21 Jul 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Acabo de vender a través de ING broker 1750 títulos de SAN.
> 
> La gracia es que he puesto vender las 1750, pero luego en el desglose de las operaciones del día se han vendido 1131 por un lado, y 619 por otro, como si fueran 2 operaciones distintas y aplicándose a cada una de ellas los gastos de corretaje. ¿Alguien sabe por qué ha sido así?
> 
> Gracias.



Has obtenido un fill parcial. Ocurre por ejemplo cuando abres una posición LMT con la petición de vender a un precio determinado, y nunca por un precio inferior. Si el precio toca tu límite pero sólo hay demanda para cubrir una parte de tu oferta, entonces sólo vendes esas 1131 y tu orden original se fragmenta.

Al segundo toque de tu nivel de precio, el sistema vuelve a intentar colocar lo que restaba de tu oferta, y así sucesivamente. 

También ocurre en una orden MKT donde agotas el primer nivel del DOM, y el sistema se ve obligado a vender xxx acciones a un precio, y el resto de acciones a ese precio menos un tick.

Esto suele ser configurable, mírate bien tu plataforma a ver si puedes lanzar órdenes AON (All or None), que no cierran la orden a menos que antes puedan asegurarse de que se ejecutará un fill completo de una sola vez.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jul 2011)

Me encanta que los planes salgan bien...


----------



## pollastre (21 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sigo pensando que está mal calculado, la rentabilidad se calcula respecto al capital equivalente porque también estás asumiendo más riesgo al apalancarte.
> 
> Yo de lo que diga Merkel ya no me creo nada desde el mini-speech del martes, quedó retratada.




BL wins. La rentabilidad debería calcularse sobre todo el capital, tanto lo que tienes "en el aire" en commodities en este momento, como el cash que actúa de reservas/garantías.

Si yo tengo una posición abierta y en ese momento retiro cash de mis garantías, recibo un margin call y me cierran la posición por no poder seguir operando. Luego realmente el dinero de garantías "forma parte" de la operación aunque no participe de la misma, y debería ser considerado a la hora de decir cosas como "he obtenido un %P de plusvies sobre mi principal".


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2011)

Bueno, pues el chulibex ya ha recuperado el 50% del último tramo de caida.

A ver cómos e comporta hasta el final de la sesión.


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2011)

Vaya cohete.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jul 2011)

Como nos gusta el guano, nadie comenta las subidas, el peponismo estaba claro que llegaria despues de los dos toques al 400, la apuesta ahora son otra vez los 8,x-8,20 del san, y de ahi otra vez abajo, seria muy previsible y facil de leer, pero hasta ahora se esta cumpliendo.

Sr. Pollastre que dice su niña estos dias de verano.


----------



## pollastre (21 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre que dice su niña estos dias de verano.



Pues no cambia mucho de la Primavera al Verano... como he comentado en otras ocasiones, haya vacaciones, quiebra de Grecia o aniquilación de la UE de por medio, los institucionales siempre están ahí cumpliendo, y las proyecciones cumplen:




Esta mañana a las 10 yo ya había cerrado el día, y he podido dedicarme a cometidos más onerosos, como por ejemplo limpiar la piscina :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jul 2011)

- Tipo de orden
Los tipos de órdenes admitidas varían según el mercado. En todo caso, las más comunes son:

- Limitada: Usted limita el precio al cual desea que se compren o vendan sus títulos. La orden sólo se ejecutará si en el mercado hay posiciones contrarias a la suya (en términos de compra o de venta) con un precio igual o mejor que el marcado como límite en su orden. Deberá señalar el precio y bien el número de títulos, bien cualquiera de los importes.

- Por lo mejor: Este tipo de orden no está condicionada a ningún tipo de restricción de precio por lo que se ejecutará contra todas las posiciones contrarias existentes en el mercado hasta completar el número de títulos de su orden. Por este motivo, puede suceder que una orden se ejecute a diferentes precios y se convierta en varias operaciones: tantas como los diferentes precios a los que se hayan ejecutado los títulos. Por tanto, sólo debe introducir el número de títulos o cualquiera de los importes.


- Mejor de mercado: Combinación de las dos anteriores. Según llega su orden al mercado, se ejecutará contra la mejor posición contraria existente, como si fuera una orden por lo mejor. Si la posición de compra o de venta no tiene títulos suficientes para cubrir su orden, el resto de la orden no ejecutada se convertirá en una orden limitada por el numero de títulos pendientes de ejecutarse, siendo el precio límite al que se ejecutaron los primeros títulos. Como en la orden de tipo "por lo mejor", el campo de precio quedará inhabilitado. Por tanto, sólo debe introducir el número de títulos o cualquiera de los importes.


Nota: Cuando se introduce una orden "por lo mejor" o "limitada", es posible que se ejecute por tramos y que por cada uno de esos tramos se cobre una comisión de compraventa de valores y unos gastos de mercado. 

- Todo o nada limitada: Si se cumplen las condiciones de negociación (es decir hay contrapartida para ese precio) en el momento de introducir la orden en el mercado, la orden se acepta y se ejecuta. Si no se cumplen las condiciones de negociación en el momento de introducir la orden en el mercado, la orden es rechazada por el propio mercado.

- Todo o nada mejor de mercado: En este caso tiene que haber suficientes títulos en la primera horquilla de precios para que la orden se ejecute entera. En caso contrario, la orden es rechazada por el propio mercado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jul 2011)

pollastre,una pregunta: es normal (o mi plataforma son unos hp) que habiendo puesto una orden de venta a un precio..... joder, queriendo vender Urbas a 0,050 y habiendose tocado ese precio varias veces en el dia y con un volumen alto, todavía no me hayan vendido las acciones????????


----------



## zampi (21 Jul 2011)

Si compras un futuro del ibex a 9900 y vendes a 10000, la rentabilidad es de un 1% ya que ganas mil en un nominal de 99.000.


----------



## zampi (21 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pollastre,una pregunta: es normal (o mi plataforma son unos hp) que habiendo puesto una orden de venta a un precio..... joder, queriendo vender Urbas a 0,050 y habiendose tocado ese precio varias veces en el dia y con un volumen alto, todavía no me hayan vendido las acciones????????



Estas en la cola, hasta que no se crucen todas las que estan delante de ti a 0.050 no tienes nada que hacer.


----------



## pollastre (21 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pollastre,una pregunta: es normal (o mi plataforma son unos hp) que habiendo puesto una orden de venta a un precio..... joder, queriendo vender Urbas a 0,050 y habiendose tocado ese precio varias veces en el dia y con un volumen alto, todavía no me hayan vendido las acciones????????



Puede ocurrir, sí. En particular, si ese nivel que has elegido es un "nivel gacelero", esto es, un nivel donde hay mucha más gente que tú esperando para vender.

Las órdenes LMT funcionan según esquema FIFO (el primero que llega es el primero que luego sale). Vamos, una cola del cine de toda la vida. Así, si tú llegas con tu orden de venta después de que muchos otros gacelérrimos hayan hecho lo mismo, tu orden se pone a la cola de las suyas.

Ahora, supongamos que hubiera un buen fajo de órdenes de venta en 0,50. El precio llega a 0,50 , y comienzan a ejecutarse las órdenes de venta LMT de la gente que las puso antes que tú.

No hay suficiente demanda para satisfacer todas las órdenes de venta, y el precio se retira por encima de 0,50 (esto es lo que se llama un DOM pullback). Puede ser que el precio "vuelva al ataque" y toque de nuevo 0,50, pero todavía no hay suficiente demanda para cumplir todas las órdenes de venta (el muro DOM no se franquea, que dicen algunos por ahí).

Y así las veces que sea necesario hasta que el nivel agote las órdenes LMT de venta.

Si eres de los últimos que has llegado a poner la orden LMT en ese nivel, puedes imaginarte la escena: se te queda cara de tonto contemplando como el precio toca "mi nivel", pero mi orden de venta no termina de ejecutarse. 

En ocasiones, es buena idea huir de los "niveles gaceleros". Hay que intentar ser "creativo", original... en definitiva, non-gacelero: si 0,50 es el nivel "obvio", y tienes muy claro que la operación es buena, puede ser buena idea poner la orden de venta ligerísimamente por debajo de ese nivel: perderás una cantidad de dinero despreciable, y te garantizarás que tu orden se ejecute.


----------



## pollastre (21 Jul 2011)

zampi dijo:


> Si compras un futuro del ibex a 9900 y vendes a 10000, la rentabilidad es de un 1% ya que ganas mil en un nominal de 99.000.



Hablamos de rentabilidad frente a tu principal. Si tú compras un contrato del Ibex usando, qué se yo, 10.000€ que tienes en una cuenta de R4 o I4P, y ganas 100 puntos, en el Ibex eso son 100 x 10 => 1000€.

Si mi principal eran 10.000€, efectivamente he obtenido una rentabilidad del 10%. La rentabilidad - al menos en el contexto en que solemos hablar aquí . siempre va contra tu principal, que yo sepa.

En mi opinión, hablar del nominal tiene poco sentido o ninguno, porque salvo que uses una cuenta CASH en vez de una T-REG, nadie opera con los nominales de los contratos.


----------



## tarrito (21 Jul 2011)

Ok!
pero incluya en sus planes el dividendo del próximo 1 de Agosto 

Dividendos



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como nos gusta el guano, nadie comenta las subidas, el peponismo estaba claro que llegaria despues de los dos toques al 400, la apuesta ahora son otra vez los 8,x-8,20 del san, y de ahi otra vez abajo, seria muy previsible y facil de leer, pero hasta ahora se esta cumpliendo.
> 
> Sr. Pollastre que dice su niña estos dias de verano.


----------



## zampi (21 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hablamos de rentabilidad frente a tu principal. Si tú compras un contrato del Ibex usando, qué se yo, 10.000€ que tienes en una cuenta de R4 o I4P, y ganas 100 puntos, en el Ibex eso son 100 x 10 => 1000€.
> 
> Si mi principal eran 10.000€, efectivamente he obtenido una rentabilidad del 10%. La rentabilidad - al menos en el contexto en que solemos hablar aquí . siempre va contra tu principal, que yo sepa.
> 
> En mi opinión, hablar del nominal tiene poco sentido o ninguno, porque salvo que uses una cuenta CASH en vez de una T-REG, nadie opera con los nominales de los contratos.



En mi opinión lo que tiene poco sentido es pensar sobre las garantias que pones y no sobre lo que estas operando. Si piensas en garantias cualquier movimiento normal del mercado se te puede hacer un mundo. Tu pondrás de garantias diez, quince, veinte pero tu estas operando por 99.000


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jul 2011)

¿Rescate encubierto? La Eurozona podría dar créditos preventivos a España e Italia - elEconomista.es

Gracias Monlovi, se me habia pasado totalmente.


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2011)

jojojo cómo les gusta extremar los movimientos.

Entramos en territorio comanche.


----------



## pollastre (21 Jul 2011)

zampi dijo:


> En mi opinión lo que tiene poco sentido es pensar sobre las garantias que pones y no sobre lo que estas operando. Si piensas en garantias cualquier movimiento normal del mercado se te puede hacer un mundo. Tu pondrás de garantias diez, quince, veinte pero tu estas operando por 99.000



Lo pondré de este modo, más sencillo: _mi rentabilidad la calculo en base al dinero que yo uso para trading_.

Si yo tengo una cuenta de trading con 10.000€ y un mes cualquiera gano 1000€, entiendo que mi rentabilidad mensual es del 10%. 

Puesto que dedico 10.000€ al noble arte del trading, y con ellos he ganado 1000€.


----------



## zampi (21 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo pondré de este modo, más sencillo: _mi rentabilidad la calculo en base al dinero que yo uso para trading_.
> 
> Si yo tengo una cuenta de trading con 10.000€ y un mes cualquiera gano 1000€, entiendo que mi rentabilidad mensual es del 10%.
> 
> Puesto que dedico 10.000€ al noble arte del trading, y con ellos he ganado 1000€.



La rentabilidad de tu cuenta es un 10%, la rentabilidad de la operación, suponiendo que has hecho una en el mes es de un 1%.


----------



## Misterio (21 Jul 2011)

Parece ser que lo del sentimiento contrario esta vez no ha funcionado, pila de gente ha venido al banco a comprar acciones de bancos cuando el ibex estaba a 9300-9400 con la historia de la reunión de hoy, y parece ser que les ha salido redondo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Jul 2011)

zampi dijo:


> En mi opinión lo que tiene poco sentido es pensar sobre las garantias que pones y no sobre lo que estas operando. Si piensas en garantias cualquier movimiento normal del mercado se te puede hacer un mundo. Tu pondrás de garantias diez, quince, veinte pero tu estas operando por 99.000



Como mínimo hay que contar las garantías que utilizas no solo para el stop, también el margen que dejas por si no ejecutas el stop.

Y si me apuras, también la pasta que tengas en otra cosa, no es lo mismo que tu patrimonio sea de 20.000 euros y abrir una posición con un futuro del Ibex que tener un patrimonio de 1M€ y abrir también una posición de un contrato, el patrimonio que tengas afecta a tu operativa.

Ya sabéis, dice Merkel que en la reunión del jueves no se va a hacer ningún anuncio importante ni nada de nada.

A saber quién estaría deshaciéndose de sus cortos/acumulando largos y le pidió que saliera a contar mentiras...


----------



## pollastre (21 Jul 2011)

zampi dijo:


> La rentabilidad de tu cuenta es un 10%, la rentabilidad de la operación, suponiendo que has hecho una en el mes es de un 1%.



Te entiendo, pero no estoy demasiado seguro de que ese concepto sea de utilidad en el mundo del trading (si algún forero lo usa, que salte y lo diga, ya sólo por pura curiosidad).

Una operación no es rentable _per se_, de forma absoluta, sino que la rentabilidad siempre es relativa, medida contra algo o en base a algo (generalmente un principal u otro tipo de bien inicial invertido).

Siguiendo tu ejemplo, podrías encontrarte a un trader con instrumentos ETF, según los cuales una operación de +100 puntos en el Ibex, a él le supondrían una rentabilidad... ¡ negativa !, pues hablamos de instrumentos derivados inversos.

Por eso no entiendo que se pueda desvincular la rentabilidad del setup particular de cada trader. Ese concepto suele usarse para hablar de los movientos del subyacente ("el churribex bajó un 1%, el Daxie se dejó un 0.6%...") pero no he conocido a ningún trader (y conozco a unos cuantos) que mida su rentabilidad de forma absoluta y desvinculada de su principal.

Tampoco encontrarás eso con los gestores de fondos y los HF: esa gente da sus datos anuales de revalorizaciones referenciados frente a principal ("El Hedge Fund Fulano de Copas consiguió un 12% anual, etc.").


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jul 2011)

Corto 9995 desde las 15:25:58 

Buenas tardes!


----------



## zampi (21 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Te entiendo, pero no estoy demasiado seguro de que ese concepto sea de utilidad en el mundo del trading (si algún forero lo usa, que salte y lo diga, ya sólo por pura curiosidad).
> 
> Una operación no es rentable _per se_, de forma absoluta, sino que la rentabilidad siempre es relativa, medida contra algo o en base a algo (generalmente un principal u otro tipo de bien inicial invertido).
> 
> ...



En un HF no pq "pueden hacer lo que les de la gana" y la rentabilidad que dan es la de su fondo "su patrimonio" en un fondo no HF el gestor que quiere tomar exposición rápida al mercado por cada 99.000 que quisiera tomar compraría un FIBEX y una cosa sería la rentabilidad de su patrimonio y otra la rentabilidad de la operación, donde por supuesto que miraría el nominal de la misma.


----------



## zampi (21 Jul 2011)

En todo caso si mirais solo lo que poneis de garantía será para volverse loco, cualquier movimiento normal del mercado os podría parecer un mundo y dificil de soportar.


----------



## rosonero (21 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Corto 9995 desde las 15:25:58
> 
> Buenas tardes!



Yo dejé unos cortos en 10010 que no entraron pero con la ayuda usana me los acaban de coger. Diría que al Ibex cada vez le pesa más el culo, a ver si los usanos toman un respiro y dejan caer esto un buen tramo.


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



Nico dijo:


> Ah! aprovecho para solicitar el *baneo* inmediato e inmisericorde de *Mulder y Debianita* (*)
> 
> 
> 
> (*) No tengo ninguna justificación para este pedido pero es para poner un poco de "picante" en esta época de vacaciones y ausencias.



Oiga, no se propase, si no entro a comentar es porque últimamente ando algo liado con trabajo...si, eso que el señor zuloman no sabe lo que es 

Respecto a la rentabilidad yo siempre la he medido por todo el capital disponible que tengo para invertir, es decir, si tengo 10.000€, abro un mini del ibex y gano 100 euros con el, asumo que mi rentabilidad es del 1%, solo he puesto 800 euros de garantías y he dejado ociosos 9.200€ pero ese capital ocioso podría estar aguantando pérdidas hasta que mi stop salte o hasta tener beneficios, por lo tanto hay que contarlo ya que en futuros y otros derivados las liquidaciones se hacen diariamente aunque no se cierre la posición.

Más de una vez he estado aguantando posiciones perdedoras de un día para otro y mi cuenta ha estado aguantando pérdidas, aunque luego haya ganado, aquel día mi cuenta terminó con una rentabilidad negativa y aunque no perdí garantías si perdí algo de dinero.

Respecto a lo de urbas: en los chicharros, donde no hay liquidez se puede ver claramente como la oferta y la demanda se casan siempre al mejor precio que interese a ambos incluso se ve como algunos prefieren ganar un céntimo menos si consiguen quitarse el valor de encima. 

Cuando el precio es 0.45 y mucha gente quiere salir en 0.50 hay montones de operadores que se ponen a cubrir todos los precios entre 0.45 y 0.50, que en una situación normal podrían no estar cubiertos, cuando el precio llega a 0.50 muchos ya han casado operaciones y entonces la demanda ya ha sido satisfecha en parte, por eso podrían haber problemas para vender, sobre todo en valores totalmente ilíquidos como ese.


----------



## Claca (21 Jul 2011)

Hola, nenes

He pillado un tramo guapo de subida y acabo de cerrar, como dije hace dos días, con superación de los 9.540 podíamos tener una buena reacción alcista (que sin duda ha superado mis expectativas). Ahora los índices se encuentran en resistencias de nuevo, el 61% de este tramo de caída y con noticias positivas de fondo, veamos como reaccionan. En el caso del IBEX, podría dilatar algo por encima de los 10.100.

Desde una perspectiva más global de la situación, ¿ha cambiado el escenario de estas últimas semanas de caídas? Todavía no. Al cierre a ver si cuelgo un par de gráficos, que tengo el foro bastante abandonado.


----------



## rosonero (21 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Yo dejé unos cortos en 10010 que no entraron pero con la ayuda usana me los acaban de coger. Diría que al Ibex cada vez le pesa más el culo, a ver si los usanos toman un respiro y dejan caer esto un buen tramo.



Dita sea, como ayer, acierto el movimiento per entro antes de tiempo, acojone con la subida, aguanto, baja hasta la entrada y vuelve a subir ... gggggggrrrrrrrrrr 

Vamos !!!! Relaxxxx !!!! Abajo !!!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Yo dejé unos cortos en 10010 que no entraron pero con la ayuda usana me los acaban de coger. Diría que al Ibex cada vez le pesa más el culo, a ver si los usanos toman un respiro y dejan caer esto un buen tramo.



Me lo saqué a 9950. He puesto orden a 10050, los ha tocado pero no ha entrado :´( Interdin siempre ::::


----------



## Claca (21 Jul 2011)

Todos buscando cortos, ¿pero nadie ha comprado estos días?


----------



## rosonero (21 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me lo saqué a 9950. He puesto orden a 10050, los ha tocado pero no ha entrado :´( Interdin siempre ::::



Si sigue cayendo pondré un SP en 9980 f pq no creo que quieran cerrar el Ibex contado por debajo de 10.000, ya se sabe, bonito númro para titulares y tal.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Todos buscando cortos, ¿pero nadie ha comprado estos días?



Ya sabes que algunos tenemos debilidad por los cortos ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Todos buscando cortos, ¿pero nadie ha comprado estos días?



Mejor no te cuento la carga de largos que llevaba.


----------



## rosonero (21 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Todos buscando cortos, ¿pero nadie ha comprado estos días?



Fuera y 30 puntos a la saca. Lo sé, migajas comparado con los largos más allá del intradía pero para los que tenemos solo un rato y no podemos seguirlo muy de cerca, ya nos está bien.

Pd. Por no decir que moralmente 30 puntos cortos son igual a unos 300 largos inocho:


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jul 2011)

Y lo bien que sienta ganar pasta a corto el día que sube el ibex 350 puntos xD


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jul 2011)

Y mañana mas, igual no mejor, pero mas. 

Una cosa es clara, la gacelada, entra la que me incluyo, entra en manada en los 7euros de los gemelos banqueros, si a eso le sumamos el toque a los 9400, y encima todo es de color rosa, ya van hordas de euros a Grecia a reanimar la economia, yujuuuuuu.


----------



## Claca (21 Jul 2011)

IBEX:







Desde la superación de los 9.540 eran largos. Es probable que quiera cumplir con ese doble suelo -algo pillado con pinzas-, por lo que podría dilatar hasta la siguiente resistencia (10.130). De momento la fuerza alcista sigue ahí, a pleno rendimiento, pero la presencia de Mr. Fibo ya ha empezado a contener sus díscolas aventuras por encima de los 10.000.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jul 2011)

Gracias Claca,

Mañana toca cortos en ese punto (si se da la ocasión) con SL ajustado y apertura de largos si los supera, la siguiente parada serían los 10.500.


----------



## Claca (21 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> STOXX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STOXX:













Rebota con fuerza, como el IBEX, apoyado por el buen comportamiento de los bancos. El segundo bajista sigue amenazante, aunque al límite (lo cual no quiere decir, por ejemplo, que podría anularse para más tarde arrancar otro nuevo).

SECTOR BANCARIO EUROPEO:







Tras rebotar en el 50% fibo, momento crítico para el super índice de banksters. El techo del expansivo y el nivel de activación del doble techo son resistencias muy jodidas.

Teniendo en cuenta lo mucho que ponderan en el IBEX y el STOXX los bancos, la evolución de este índice puede darnos alguna que otra pista sobre el futuro de sus hermanos.


----------



## Nico (21 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Todos buscando cortos, ¿pero nadie ha comprado estos días?



Yo entré a *7,27 en SAN.*

Botin una vez más me ha pagado cenas, cavas y puros. 

Mi duda ahora es cuándo salirme ya que no estoy todo el día operando como Uds.

O me retiro algo por encima de los 8, o, tranquilo me quedo a cobrar los dividendos y a esperar que pase el verano para esperar las subidas de otoño.

Ya veremos qué dicen los gráficos de Claca.


----------



## Claca (21 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> En el último comentario ya alertaba de que el BUND muy probablemente buscaría nuevos máximos relativos, por lo que a corto plazo debíamos ser especialmente prudentes, pues bien, a pesar de la gran fortaleza que demuestra, ahora se enfrenta a obstáculos no muy evidentes que podrían frenar en seco sus aspiraciones alcistas. Además, viendo la subida tan vertical realizada, lo lógico sería que la corrección fuera igualmente violenta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUND:







Cumpliendo con lo esperado. Eso sí, cuando hablo de corrección violenta, no significa giro inmediato, como dejé claro en los siguientes posts.


----------



## Claca (21 Jul 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Yo entré a *7,27 en SAN.*
> 
> Botin una vez más me ha pagado cenas, cavas y puros.
> 
> ...



SAN:







Con este cierre, le puede quedar un 2-3% de subida, pero, como se ve, entonces ya se enfrenta a resistencias MUY importantes. Lo bueno, es la primera reacción alcista relevante desde enero de 2010, y no sabemos como va acabar, porque el impulso sigue fuerte todavía, pero hay que ser realistas.

Desde mi punto de vista, que veo el tema como un lateral -y hasta ahora, creo que se demuestra que es así-, creo que estos movimientos no hay que intentar aprovecharlos para aguantar a largo plazo, pues lo más probable es que durante los próximos meses se nos presenten nuevas oportunidades tanto al alza como a la baja que nos permitan sacar otro 10%, especialmente en valores tan volátiles como los bancos. Viendo el periodo de distribución de los últimos meses, es posible que ahora toque permanecer un tiempo en el rango inferior del lateral, generando miedo y ventas.

Si vemos que el precio cambia de guión, entonces nos adaptamos, pero, mientras, no tiene mucho sentido ver guanos extremos -o alzas dieciseismilescas-, en un gráfico que está bastante claro.


----------



## Claca (21 Jul 2011)

Y sobre esto último, lo voy a poner fácil con un ejemplo: 







¿Qué pasaría? Nada, lateral. ¿Un IBEX en los 11.300? Lateral. En el STOXX se ve clarísimo, también.

Tarde o temprano romperá, estoy de acuerdo, y como buen burbujista pienso que será por abajo. Ahora bien, como dije hace poco, esta es una crisis por fascículos -y muy rentable-, hay que seguir cada entrega una a una y no pensar en el total de la obra, porque de otro modo nos vamos a aburrir mucho.


----------



## Nico (21 Jul 2011)

Gracias Claca !!

El gran dilema ahora es tener "sintonía fina" para tomar la decisión de salirse en *8,09 - 8,11 - 8,17* (jugando a que Pepón sigue la fiesta) y/o hasta por el rango de *8,23* para quienes gustan de estirar los límites. 

Lo grave es que el *1ro de Agosto* son los dividendos y, "aguantar" las acciones hasta esa fecha tiene un pequeño premio.

Si bien la dinámica del SAN no puede escapar a la general del mercado, algo me dice que van a ser muchos los que se van a poner largos a medida que se acerque el día de pago y eso puede incorporar un poco de "ruido" a los soportes y resistencias.

Ya veremos... en cualquier caso para los inversores de largo (con un poco de swing trader) como yo, el tema no asusta mucho porque, de no mediar hecatombes globales podemos darnos el lujo de esperar el regreso de los *9, 10 u 11* sin que eso represente mayor problema. Los que se "aburren" son aquellos que están frente a la pantalla.

Desde ya que sería UN LUJO, salirse en 8,17 sabiendo con certeza que recomprarás a 7,50 (para no abusar tanto de los límites) pero, si nos tienen una "sorpresita" preparada nos podemos encontrar recomprando luego mucho más arriba.

En cualquier caso -y como siempre dices-, no es lo mismo estar "de adivinanzas" que contar con un gráfico que te brinda las principales pistas a las que hay que estar atento. Lo que sigue ya depende de los criterios de cada quien.

Muchas gracias por tu trabajo (en mi próximo viaje tienes chuletón asegurado )


----------



## Nico (21 Jul 2011)

Revisando el gráfico de Claca y tomando como precedente el manejo que hicieron en *Junio/Agosto de 2010 y Enero/Marzo de 2011* me voy a "mojar" con una predicción -acepto owneds posteriormente- 

Suba rápida -en estos días- hasta los* 8,20* (o por allí), amague de bajar -jugueteo atrapagacelas en zona conflictiva-, nueva suba al rango de los *9,30* (con los clásicos zigzagueos para atrapar stops) y, desde allí si, bajada hasta el rango de las fuertes resistencias en torno a los *8,20-8,30* aunque, aprovechando las mismas como nuevo soporte.

Voy a vender en *9,12* y me encomendaré a los santos de poder recomprar en los *8,45* -guardado el gráfico de Claca que marca un regreso a los *7,10* por si tengo que insultar a alguien-.

Ya veremos...


----------



## Ipecacuana (21 Jul 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Acabo de vender a través de ING broker 1750 títulos de SAN.
> 
> La gracia es que he puesto vender las 1750, pero luego en el desglose de las operaciones del día se han vendido 1131 por un lado, y 619 por otro, como si fueran 2 operaciones distintas y aplicándose a cada una de ellas los gastos de corretaje. ¿Alguien sabe por qué ha sido así?
> 
> Gracias.



Esta me la sé!

Si la orden es a mercado y se ejecuta a dos precios distintos, te cobran dos veces la comisión y el canon. Si la orden se ejecuta en dos veces pero al mismo precio (y en el mismo día) sólo te cobran una comisión y un canon de bolsa (aunque hoy aparezcan dos comisiones, te lo regularizan al día siguiente, mira mañana lo que te han descontado realmente en la cuenta de efectivo). Si no está bien, puedes llamar a ING y te lo devuelven...

Un saludo a todos los del hilo, me vuelvo a leeros en la sombra...

EDIT: BL, habría puesto lo del saludo en un espoiler, pero no sé... o


----------



## pollastre (21 Jul 2011)

Ipecacuana dijo:


> EDIT: BL, habría puesto lo del saludo en un espoiler, pero no sé... o



Por fin... ¡un nuevo que respeta las tradiciones del foro, y hace las cosas como mandan los cánones y los reyes!

Ahora dile que el Excel es de pobres, y cuéntale cuantos PIPOS has ganado hoy, y ya lo terminas de desquiciar del todo :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jul 2011)

Buenos dias, y estando largo aun mejores.

Que bonito es el ibex cuando se comporta facil. Donde ven sus señorias el techo de esta subida? y no me digan los diecisietemiles que les conozco.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias, y estando largo aun mejores.
> 
> Que bonito es el ibex cuando se comporta facil. Donde ven sus señorias el techo de esta subida? y no me digan los diecisietemiles que les conozco.



10650 amijo inversoh 8:


----------



## pollastre (22 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias, y estando largo aun mejores.
> 
> Que bonito es el ibex cuando se comporta facil. Donde ven sus señorias el techo de esta subida? y no me digan los diecisietemiles que les conozco.




Te doy niveles por arriba: 10194, 10274, 10364

Ya veo que los niveles inferiores no te interesan ::


----------



## credulo (22 Jul 2011)

Dale pepón dale


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2011)

Vamos Pepón, dale duro!!


----------



## Claca (22 Jul 2011)

Bueno, los tres mosqueteros prácticamente han alcanzado el objetivo alcista hasta la resistencia en esta sesión. En el IBEX se ha traducido en un 10.220, y no en los 10.130, pero estas cosas pasan. El margen que quedaría a los valores sería el siguiente: 

TEF: 16,58

BBVA: 8,17

SAN (comentado ayer en el post y alcanzado ya): 8,16

El STOXX se ha quedado en esos 2.790 entorno que cité como relevantes.

Ahí queda como referencia vaga. Tal vez si el precio asalta de nuevo la zona y vemos que no puede con ella, sea un buen punto para probar unos cortos.

Edito: En el sector bancario europeo la resistencia está sobre los 187,5 y el máximo ha sido en 186,58, también muy cerquita, pues.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Por fin... ¡un nuevo que respeta las tradiciones del foro, y hace las cosas como mandan los cánones y los reyes!
> 
> Ahora dile que el Excel es de pobres, y cuéntale cuantos PIPOS has ganado hoy, y ya lo terminas de desquiciar del todo :XX:



El Excel tiene los días contados pero si se entera Bill Gates de lo que le he sacado sin tener licencia viene a casa y me "compra" la idea.

Bill Gates Buy's Homer Out &bull; VideoSift: Online Video *Quality Control


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2011)

Claca, abusando un poco de tu confianza ¿crees que la subida de 28.6 a casi los 32 (más 0.68 de dividendo) de TRE esta semana es sólida o circunstancial? Ha parecido rebotar con fuerza en el que se consideraba su último soporte antes de los abismos, y aunque ha aprovechado la inercia del IBEX también es cierto que algunos días se ha desmarcado con subidas a contracorriente. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## credulo (22 Jul 2011)

Una posibilidad en el gráfico semanal del ibex. Para contrastar el sentimiento lateral de claca 



Si la semana que viene es bajista con fuerza nos iríamos a la mierda.

Ojos, novato loosing his savings inside...


----------



## manelic77 (22 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ese "vaticinio" tiene mas peligro que un gitano haciendo footing. Este tipo de cosas son las que arruinan a la gente. Un buen día la zona soporte de los 95x-96x cae, los pobres ingenuos que siguen este tipo de vaticinios místicos siguen comprados porque piensan que "en algún momento debe recuperar", el drawdown se prolonga, y se produce el margin call.
> 
> Que le hablen de "zona soporte psicológica" a las gacelas que estaban compradas en el dow durante el flash crash de mayo pasado. Veras como se ríen.
> 
> El mercado evoluciona y cambia minuto a minuto. Establecer suelos o techos absolutos, inmutables a los acontecimientos , es un absurdo.



El vaticinio de que la bolsa está en el suelo cuando está en 9.630 que comenté en el link 815 ha salido bien, de momento no me he comido ningún OWNED.
Sigo creyendo que ése es el suelo de la bolsa, lástima que me ha pillado en un momento de mi vida sin cash, si no, hubiera comprado cuando la bolsa andaba por esos niveles.
Ahora vuelve a estar cara.


----------



## Claca (22 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca, abusando un poco de tu confianza ¿crees que la subida de 28.6 a casi los 32 (más 0.68 de dividendo) de TRE esta semana es sólida o circunstancial? Ha parecido rebotar con fuerza en el que se consideraba su último soporte antes de los abismos, y aunque ha aprovechado la inercia del IBEX también es cierto que algunos días se ha desmarcado con subidas a contracorriente.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Teniendo en cuenta que acumulaba una caída de un 40% desde lo que serían los 11.000 en el IBEX, que ahora suba un 10% no debe despertarnos demasiadas esperanzas. Tampoco sería extraño que en un tiempo la vieramos sobre los 35,6 euros y, pese a ello, seguiría bajista. Sinceramente, creo que toca tener mucha paciencia.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2011)

Thanks.... grudging....


----------



## pollastre (22 Jul 2011)

manelic77 dijo:


> De momento, el vaticinio de que la bolsa está en el suelo cuando está en 9.630 que comenté en el link 815 ha salido bien, de momento no me he comido ningún OWNED.
> Sigo creyendo que ése es el suelo de la bolsa, lástima que me ha pillado en un momento de mi vida sin cash, si no, hubiera comprando cuando la bolsa andaba por esos niveles.



Claro, claro. Sólo hubieras tenido que aguantar 300 puntos a contra, nada, una fruslería. Ni el capitán Zuloman en sus mejores tiempos, hoyga. 

Existe una cosa que se llama disciplina monetaria y money management, que forma parte del trading, y que hubiera convertido tus largos en 963x en una operación a pérdidas por salto de stop.

Sin duda se nota, y se nota mucho, que como tú mismo reconocistes, no has operado con dinero real nunca. Créeme, en las gráficas, es muy fácil operar "por el centro", pero el pequeño inconveniente es que se opera por el borde derecho de ellas.

Echa 10.000 euritos al ruedo (una cantidad inocente que no te matará cuando la pierdas) y luego me hablas de vaticinios, ok... sin acritud, pero es que los análisis de salón, copa y puro son precisamente eso... para el salón.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Claro, claro. Sólo hubieras tenido que aguantar 300 puntos a contra, nada, una fruslería. Ni el capitán Zuloman en sus mejores tiempos, hoyga.
> 
> Existe una cosa que se llama disciplina monetaria y money management, que forma parte del trading, y que hubiera convertido tus largos en 963x en una operación a pérdidas por salto de stop.
> 
> ...




Ahhhh, cuan reflejado me veo en esas líneas. Cuando empecé con dinerito de mentirijillas todo era de color de rosas. Nada de presión, si pierdes 600€ no pasaba nada, luego te la jugabas y pelotazo de 2000€. En cambio, con dinerito real, es otra cosa muy diferente. Dinero me ha costado aprender que, en mi gacelera opinión, lo más importante es la *disciplina monetaria * y el* money management*. Puedes tener un sistema cojonudo pero sin los dos factores palmas pasta. Y por el contrario, puedes tener un sistema que te falle la mayoría de las veces y ganar!

Y cierto es que la pequeña dificultad es que hay que operar por la parte derecha, que por el centro nos forramos todos. 300 puntazos dejarían con sudor frío y tiritando a mas de una gacela.

Offtopicazo: Si alguna vez tenéis la oportunidad, viaje en solitario por el kalahari...

Heme aquí mirando como se me va cerrar el c*orto* en el €/$


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2011)

Una cosa que he estado observando, seguro que es una obviedad, pero me gustaría que comentáramos. He hecho una gráfica perruna, perdonadme, en la que se ve la evolución del spread de la deuda española (sacada de la página de alguien que no se nombra no se muy bien por qué, pero son las costumbres y hay que respetarlas) y la evolución del churribex.






Parece que hay una correlación, lo observé las dos últimas veces que el churribex hace mínimos cuando el spread hace máximos. ¿Y esto por qué? Se me ocurren dos razones:


Se compra a crédito. El spread sube -> el credito se encarece ->menos créditos->menos operaciones de compra->precios caen.
Los beneficios de las empresas dependen fuertemente de dinero prestado. Si el dinero prestado se encarece -> Ganancias disminuyen -> Bajan las acciones.

¿Que opináis?

Si merezco baneo por cagada de post, lo asumiré.


----------



## pollastre (22 Jul 2011)

La gráfica "perruna" esa, no se ve... ¿tienes un link por ahí?



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una cosa que he estado observando, seguro que es una obviedad, pero me gustaría que comentáramos. He hecho una gráfica perruna, perdonadme, en la que se ve la evolución del spread de la deuda española (sacada de la página de alguien que no se nombra no se muy bien por qué, pero son las costumbres y hay que respetarlas) y la evolución del churribex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Jul 2011)

Eeeejjjtthoooo vah Paaarrribaaa...:rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2011)

Prueba esta

[img=http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/4638/bolsap.th.png]

o esta 



y se podría hacer una más cutre todavía que respaldaría mis hipótesis. Si se toma el churribex y se invierte la figura sale esta _cosa_


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jul 2011)

El aumento del spread es sinonimo de dudas sobre la economia española, en teoria, asi que la bolsa cae con fuerza, porque los que mueven la prima de riesgo mueven la bolsa.

Señores compren bankias por favor....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El aumento del spread es sinonimo de dudas sobre la economia española, en teoria, asi que la bolsa cae con fuerza, porque los que mueven la prima de riesgo mueven la bolsa.
> 
> Señores compren bankias por favor....



Aumento del spread equivale dudas de que el ESTADO pague lo que debe. Pero de ahí a que como consecuencia del aumento del spread baje la cotización de las acciones hay un salto de razonamiento algo grande. No se si primero baja la bolsa y por eso sube el spread o viceversa. Intuyo que es lo primero. No se que razón hay en que, i.e. las cotizaciones de telefónica caigan un 10% en unos días y luego remonten otro tanto si no es por cuestiones monetarias, nada que ver con los fundamentales de la empresa.

Perdonadme si las ideas están algo confusas, es que he de terminar unas cosas y escribo con prisas.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aumento del spread equivale dudas de que el ESTADO pague lo que debe. Pero de ahí a que como consecuencia del aumento del spread baje la cotización de las acciones hay un salto de razonamiento algo grande. No se si primero baja la bolsa y por eso sube el spread o viceversa. Intuyo que es lo primero. No se que razón hay en que, i.e. las cotizaciones de telefónica caigan un 10% en unos días y luego remonten otro tanto si no es por cuestiones monetarias, nada que ver con los *fundamentales* de la empresa.
> 
> Perdonadme si las ideas están algo confusas, es que he de terminar unas cosas y escribo con prisas.




¡Hala lo que ha dicho! Cuando vengan Claca y Pollastre te van a poner firme.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¡Hala lo que ha dicho! Cuando vengan Claca y Pollastre te van a poner firme.



Con toda la humildad ¿que me expliquen como han cambiado en 10 días los fundamentales? EDITO: el valor, no el precio!

Lo que postulo es que existe una relación entre el precio del dinero y las cotizaciones bursátiles. Si es una _boutade_, pues lefazo. 

Solo observo, lanzo hipótesis y las intento corroborar. Si hay errores (mas que probables y de bulto por _ignorantis_) pues a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con toda la humildad ¿que me expliquen como han cambiado en 10 días los fundamentales? EDITO: el valor, no el precio!
> 
> Lo que postulo es que existe una relación entre el precio del dinero y las cotizaciones bursátiles. Si es una _boutade_, pues lefazo.
> 
> Solo observo, lanzo hipótesis y las intento corroborar. Si hay errores (mas que probables y de bulto por _ignorantis_) pues a otra cosa mariposa.




Es broma. Lo digo porque en este hilo hay varios grandísimos defensores del AT, que sostienen, y muy acertadamente, que en espacios de tiempo tan cortos, da exactamente lo mismo que una empresa sea solidísima o que esté medio quebrada. Lo que cuentan son los gráficos. Obviamente, en 10 días quizá los fundamentales no hayan variado un ápice. O incluso, quizá varíen a mejor y la empresa baje.

Ya a largo plazo, es innegable que siempre será mejor estar en TEF que en Metrovacesa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jul 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aumento del spread equivale dudas de que el ESTADO pague lo que debe. Pero de ahí a que como consecuencia del aumento del spread baje la cotización de las acciones hay un salto de razonamiento algo grande. No se si primero baja la bolsa y por eso sube el spread o viceversa. Intuyo que es lo primero. No se que razón hay en que, i.e. las cotizaciones de telefónica caigan un 10% en unos días y luego remonten otro tanto si no es por cuestiones monetarias, nada que ver con los fundamentales de la empresa.
> 
> Perdonadme si las ideas están algo confusas, es que he de terminar unas cosas y escribo con prisas.



El tema al final es mucho mas sencillo, y se basa en la duplicidad de pantallas de los brokers, asi pueden darle fuerte a la deuda, y tambien al ibex. 

Cuando les da porque todo esta muy mal, quiebras, salir, sell, sell, pues cae la bolsa, sube la prima de riesgo, intereconomia se moja, y cuando han hecho dinero pues pa la otra direccion, moviendo se va haciendo dinero.

Si los fundamentales sirvieran de algo, esto no estaria inventado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es broma. Lo digo porque en este hilo hay varios grandísimos defensores del AT, que sostienen, y muy acertadamente, que en espacios de tiempo tan cortos, da exactamente lo mismo que una empresa sea solidísima o que esté medio quebrada. Lo que cuentan son los gráficos. Obviamente, en 10 días quizá los fundamentales no hayan variado un ápice. O incluso, quizá varíen a mejor y la empresa baje.
> 
> Ya a largo plazo, es innegable que siempre será mejor estar en TEF que en Metrovacesa.



El primer punto es partir que la bolsa es una gran mentira, esto vaya por delante.

Si no, de que TRE cae un 40%, cuando es una empresa muchisimo mas solida que por ejemplo FCC, que esta quebrada, muchas veces esto no tiene explicacion, porque al final las empresas cotizan cosas como los casflous, rendimientos, ponderacionesdeduda, y muchas otras cosas mas muy mentira, pero entre tanto aqui nos entretenemos mientras mas de la mitad del mundo pasa necesidades e incluso se mueren de hambre, estos si por fundamentales.


----------



## Masta_Killa (22 Jul 2011)

Tenía que haberlo apostado todo a caixabank, y no sólo una parte (más de 3/4), aunque a toro pasado es muy fácil...

¿Cómo veis a SAN?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El tema al final es mucho mas sencillo, y se basa en la duplicidad de pantallas de los brokers, asi pueden darle fuerte a la deuda, y tambien al ibex.
> 
> Cuando les da porque todo esta muy mal, quiebras, salir, sell, sell, pues cae la bolsa, sube la prima de riesgo, intereconomia se moja, y cuando han hecho dinero pues pa la otra direccion, moviendo se va haciendo dinero.
> 
> Si los fundamentales sirvieran de algo, esto no estaria inventado.



Entiendo lo que dices. ¿Pero en realidad es tan simple? En mi opinión ha de haber algo más que la duplicidad de pantallas (la mayoría usan la segunda para ver porno o el marca :XX para que exista esa correlación tan fuerte. Si tuviera los datos numéricos podría cuantificar la correlación.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El primer punto es partir que la bolsa es una gran mentira, esto vaya por delante.
> 
> Si no, de que TRE cae un 40%, cuando es una empresa muchisimo mas solida que por ejemplo FCC, que esta quebrada, muchas veces esto no tiene explicacion, porque al final las empresas cotizan cosas como los casflous, rendimientos, ponderacionesdeduda, y muchas otras cosas mas muy mentira, pero entre tanto aqui nos entretenemos mientras mas de la mitad del mundo pasa necesidades e incluso se mueren de hambre, estos si por fundamentales.




Si te donaran hoy 150.000 euros y la única condición es que han de ser para comprar acciones de TRE o FCC (el 100% a una u otra) y sacarlas el 22 de julio del 2016... ¿En qué empresa las invertirías? Para mí, eso son fundamentales. Y sirve para lo que sirve.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jul 2011)

Si el SAN supera los 8.20 me la tallo y em faig monja que diria un celebre personaje de la tv.

Ahora en serio, mira los ultimos mensajes de claca. Mi apuesta es que la zona de maximos son eso 8,1x.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El primer punto es partir que l*a bolsa es una gran mentira*, esto vaya por delante.
> 
> Si no, de que TRE cae un 40%, cuando es una empresa muchisimo mas solida que por ejemplo FCC, que esta quebrada, muchas veces esto no tiene explicacion, porque al final las empresas cotizan cosas como los casflous, rendimientos, ponderacionesdeduda, y muchas otras cosas mas muy mentira, *pero entre tanto aqui nos entretenemos mientras mas de la mitad del mundo pasa necesidades e incluso se mueren de hambre, estos si por fundamentales*.



Lo de que la bolsa es una gran mentira es cierto...hasta cierto punto. Es la eterna discusión entre valor y precio. ¿Ahora mismo TLF es cara o es barata?
En mi opinión todavía barata. (Warren Buffet me posee por momentos) Empresa sólida, ingresos diversificados geográficamente, dividendo de más del 10%. ¿Que se pueda comprar más barato? Probablemente, y yo compraré más. ¿Está barata Bankk y Banca Cínica a pesar de decir que han rebajado el precio con respecto a los libros una burrada? Hoyga mireusté, no lo sé. Al final hay que tener perspectiva, largo plazo AF. Corto/medio AT. Y que conste que me considero más AT que AF!

Respecto a lo último que comentas, de nuevo toda la razón.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Jul 2011)

¿Quién ha sido el mamonazo que se ha quedado todos los cortos de Bankia en Interdin? 
Dejad algo!!!!!! ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si te donaran hoy 150.000 euros y la única condición es que han de ser para comprar acciones de TRE o FCC (el 100% a una u otra) y sacarlas el 22 de julio del 2016... ¿En qué empresa las invertirías? Para mí, eso son fundamentales. Y sirve para lo que sirve.



La logica [aka fundamentales] y el conocimiento, poco tampoco soy el consejero delegado, que tengo de ambas compañias me dice que TRE es mucho mejor compañia de FCC, y su futuro es en teoria mucho mejor, pero esa seguirdad se desvanece a la hora de decir que compañia ira mejor en bolsa, y es mas, incluso creo que FCC, el tiempo dira, y lo mas seguro es que le den algun que otro aeropuerto o alguna otra cosa de esas, y se revalorizara un 30%.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Quién ha sido el mamonazo que se ha quedado todos los cortos de Bankia en Interdin?
> Dejad algo!!!!!! ::



Ya veo que alguno mas le va el meneo.



edito: Igual nos dan un meneo a nosotros, porque los cuidadores estan con la escopeta muy atentos, y estan ahi ahi cimentando la confianza, pero yo creo en el dios guanero tochovistiano y bankia pabajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si te donaran hoy 150.000 euros y la única condición es que han de ser para comprar acciones de TRE o FCC (el 100% a una u otra) y sacarlas el 22 de julio del 2016... ¿En qué empresa las invertirías? Para mí, eso son fundamentales. Y sirve para lo que sirve.



Sin duda a *T*écnicas *RE*hundidas, *F*ornicar *C*on *C*ondon es de pobres.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya veo que alguno mas le va el meneo.
> 
> 
> 
> edito: Igual nos dan un meneo a nosotros, porque los cuidadores estan con la escopeta muy atentos, y estan ahi ahi cimentando la confianza, pero yo creo en el dios guanero tochovistiano y bankia pabajo.



Ahí va mi análisis de salón (con copa y puro). Lo de Bankk me recuerda a Contador ayer en el Tour. Si no sube es por que no puede. Así que lo que no puede subir....guanea

Edito: AT y AF combinados, eh? ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jul 2011)

Buenas tardes forería... 

Entre biberón y pañal os dejo una gráfica con el pullback que está haciendo el SAN. De no superar esa zona, la caida está servida, y como no aguante la zona 6,80-7... ::







Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (22 Jul 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes forería...
> 
> Entre biberón y pañal os dejo una gráfica con el pullback que está haciendo el SAN. De no superar esa zona, la caida está servida, y como no aguante la zona 6,80-7... ::
> 
> ...



Saludos padrazo.

Metí un cortito en 10080 f :Baile: Hoy que pongo menos carga baja a saco y sin sufrimiento, caoentó !!!!

Pd. Preparada salida en 10025, a la tercera va la vencida. Vamos, vuelve a bajar !!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya veo que alguno mas le va el meneo.
> 
> 
> 
> edito: Igual nos dan un meneo a nosotros, porque los cuidadores estan con la escopeta muy atentos, y estan ahi ahi cimentando la confianza, pero yo creo en el dios guanero tochovistiano y bankia pabajo.



El cuidador tiene mucha pasta pero no quiere tragarse la montaña de papel que seguramente hay en 3,75 sin estar seguro de alguien le va comprar el papel más arriba (los cortos).


----------



## rosonero (22 Jul 2011)

Y fuera en 10025. 
55 puntitos en media hora al más puro estilo TT-Zulomaníaco.
El día que deje los minis y me atreva con los de Bendita, la lío parda


----------



## pollastre (22 Jul 2011)

Ya que hablamos de "fundamentales"... fijaos la que se acaba de liar con la bomba que ha explotado en Oslo.

El crujido en los índices ha sido de impresión.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



pollastre dijo:


> Ya que hablamos de "fundamentales"... fijaos la que se acaba de liar con la bomba que ha explotado en Oslo.
> 
> El crujido en los índices ha sido de impresión.



Los índices llevan cayendo desde un rato antes de la explosión.


----------



## pollastre (22 Jul 2011)

"Eso" es la explosión :




Fíjate en la violencia del valle, frente a la bajada más o menos "suave" y continuada anterior.... yo creo que canta "tela" :fiufiu:




Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Los índices llevan cayendo desde un rato antes de la explosión.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> "Eso" es la explosión :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues debe ser en el Dax porque en el Stoxx apenas se ha visto caida, más bien continuación de la tendencia anterior, tal vez con algo más de pendiente pero a todas luces imperceptible prácticamente.

edito: Confirmo que el gráfico del Stoxx y Dax son bastante diferentes en estos momentos cuando suelen ser calcados el uno del otro.


----------



## pollastre (22 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues debe ser en el Dax porque en el Stoxx apenas se ha visto caida, más bien continuación de la tendencia anterior, tal vez con algo más de pendiente pero a todas luces imperceptible prácticamente.



En el DAX ha sido como si Zuloman apareciese de repente tocando las trompetas del apocalipsis y tirándose eructos, haciendo Nelson's a todos los _retail _que estaban comprados en ese momento en el Daxie: la estampida ha sido descomunal, "pánico en el túnel".

Aparte de la pobre gente que se hayan llevado por delante los muy bastardos estos de terroristas, personalmente yo les deseo que se metan por el culo un tizón ardiendo y reciten los 100 primeros números primos antes de sacarselo: estaba a punto, a dos milímetros de cerrar objetivos diarios justo cuando ha saltado la noticia, desplome brutal, y ha acabado saltando el cierre de emergencia de la AI dándome la mitad de las plusvies que tenía para hoy.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> En el DAX ha sido como si Zuloman apareciese de repente tocando las trompetas del apocalipsis y tirándose eructos, haciendo Nelson's a todos los _retail _que estaban comprados en ese momento en el Daxie: la estampida ha sido descomunal, "pánico en el túnel".
> 
> Aparte de la pobre gente que se hayan llevado por delante los muy bastardos estos de terroristas, personalmente yo les deseo que se metan por el culo un tizón ardiendo y reciten los 100 primeros números primos antes de sacarselo: estaba a punto, a dos milímetros de cerrar objetivos diarios justo cuando ha saltado la noticia, desplome brutal, y ha acabado saltando el cierre de emergencia de la AI dándome la mitad de las plusvies que tenía para hoy.



Solo quiero hacer notar que tocar la trompeta y tirarse eructos a la vez es incompatible


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2011)

Tanto hacer el idiota con el FROB para que ahora hagamos las cosas al estilo USA:

El Banco de España nacionaliza la CAM · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## atman (22 Jul 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo quiero hacer notar que tocar la trompeta y tirarse eructos a la vez es incompatible



Uy que no! Estamos hablando de Zuloman... (ahora que no nos oye...)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jul 2011)

Sr.Claca le he intentado enviar un mp, pero haciendo honor a mi torpeza con los ordenadores me parece que no lo he conseguido, aunque esta vez el culpable puede ser el servidor de nuestro lider. En resumen buen ojo con Gas Natural.

Que extraño que den hoy, y a esta hora la noticia de la nacionalizacion de la CAM, se las saben todas todas.

Prosiguiendo con lo dicho durante las ultimas semanas, sigo con mi pronostico. Una vez tocados los 400 por dos veces, y rebotado con fuerza, recuerden eso del pepeonismo va a llegar, creo que los maximos se han visto, y si no, no creo que se suba mucho mas. Yo preveo caidas, quizas no muy pronunciadas, pero la tonica sera bajista. Ahora pasara todo lo contrario y me quedare lo comido por lo servido, en fin...


----------



## Claca (22 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Claca le he intentado enviar un mp, pero haciendo honor a mi torpeza con los ordenadores me parece que no lo he conseguido, aunque esta vez el culpable puede ser el servidor de nuestro lider. En resumen buen ojo con Gas Natural.
> 
> Que extraño que den hoy, y a esta hora la noticia de la nacionalizacion de la CAM, se las saben todas todas.
> 
> Prosiguiendo con lo dicho durante las ultimas semanas, sigo con mi pronostico. Una vez tocados los 400 por dos veces, y rebotado con fuerza, recuerden eso del pepeonismo va a llegar, creo que los maximos se han visto, y si no, no creo que se suba mucho mas. Yo preveo caidas, quizas no muy pronunciadas, pero la tonica sera bajista. Ahora pasara todo lo contrario y me quedare lo comido por lo servido, en fin...



He recibido los mensajes, durante el finde intentaré responder ;-)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jul 2011)

Entonces el misterio es que no se notifican, lo dicho calopez con el dinero que ganas, tienes el foro un poco dejaillo. No se me enfade amado lider.


----------



## funciona-rio (22 Jul 2011)

Hola a todos. Al hilo de la nueva intervención (y ya van tres) de una de las cajas de este nuestro sólido sistema finaciero, he revisado las cotizaciones del del Ibex durante las dos anteriores intervenciones, y si no me he equivocado, tenemos:

Caja Castima La Mancha: Intervenida el 29/03/2009 (Domingo).
Cierre (Viernes 27): 7.927.
Apertura (Lunes 30): 7.782.

Caja Sur: Intervenida el 22/05/2010 (Sábado).
Cierre (Viernes 21): 9.407.
Apertura (Lunes 24): 9.514.

Caja de Ahorros del Mediterráneo: Intervenida el 22/07/2011 (Viernes).
Cierre Ibex (Viernes 22): 10.059.
Apertura (Lunes 25): ¿?¿? (hagan sus apuestas)

Jeje, vamos a ritmo de una por año, y parece que los días 2x son los preferidos, por supuesto en fin de semana. Pero bueno, parece que a la bolsa no le ha afectado mucho, por lo que cabría pensar que esta nueva intervención tampoco se dejase sentir mucho.

Ya sé la respuesta, el mercado lo había descontado ya.... ).

Qué opinais?.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Jul 2011)

funciona-rio dijo:


> Hola a todos. Al hilo de la nueva intervención (y ya van tres) de una de las cajas de este nuestro sólido sistema finaciero, he revisado las cotizaciones del del Ibex durante las dos anteriores intervenciones, y si no me he equivocado, tenemos:
> 
> Caja Castima La Mancha: Intervenida el 29/03/2009 (Domingo).
> Cierre (Viernes 27): 7.927.
> ...



Esa es una buena pregunta, que va a pasar el Lunes.
Los analistas estan divididos entre los que piensan que esto es un soplo de aire fresco que durará poquito más y los que piensan que es una recuperación sostenible.
Habrá que ver en que quedan las reuniones de Obama durante el fín de semana. Si se ponen de acuerdo ya el Lunes puede seguir la racha.
En cualquier caso tienen de tiempo hasta el 2 de Agosto y como es de esperar un acuerdo imagino que eso supondrá un buen arreón a Wall Street que llegará hasta aquí.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2011)

A los buenos días!



funciona-rio dijo:


> Hola a todos. Al hilo de la nueva intervención (y ya van tres) de una de las cajas de este nuestro sólido sistema finaciero, he revisado las cotizaciones del del Ibex durante las dos anteriores intervenciones, y si no me he equivocado, tenemos:
> 
> Caja Castima La Mancha: Intervenida el 29/03/2009 (Domingo).
> Cierre (Viernes 27): 7.927.
> ...



Esta vez hay una pequeña diferencia, la CAM cotiza en bolsa desde hace tiempo y las otras no cotizaban, aunque suponga una cagadita de mosca en todo el universo de empresas cotizadas supongo que cierto efecto si que tendrá.

Además la cotización de esta siempre ha estado superintervenida, su precio siempre ha sido una inmensa mentira de cara a la galería, aunque en abril y mayo le dieron a base de bien.


----------



## Claca (23 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> BUND:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> STOXX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tengo tiempo a poner florituras:













Destacar lo bien que han funcionando los soportes en el BUND y la resistencia en el caso del super índice bancario.


----------



## univac (24 Jul 2011)

Si los americonios llegan a un acuerdo, habra peponismo?
O ya esta descontado?


----------



## rafaxl (25 Jul 2011)

Paso por aqui para mandales un saludo y decirles que acaba de haber un minicrash de 150 puntos en el DJ y de 90 en el ibex.


Buen dia.


----------



## tarrito (25 Jul 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Paso por aqui para mandales un saludo y decirles que acaba de haber un minicrash de 150 puntos en el DJ y de 90 en el ibex.
> 
> 
> Buen dia.



Hombre Rafaxl, BIENVENIDO!!! 

Me alegra verle por aquí


----------



## pyn (25 Jul 2011)

Buenos días, en interdin no dejan operar con los CFD's ¿alguien sabe por que? El estado es "halt", primera vez que lo veo.


----------



## Mulder (25 Jul 2011)

A los buenos días!



pyn dijo:


> Buenos días, en interdin no dejan operar con los CFD's ¿alguien sabe por que? El estado es "halt", primera vez que lo veo.



A mi me ha pasado varias veces, normalmente es porque no tienen feed de datos aunque si se pueda operar, pero no te dejan para que luego no te quejes de cosas raras, como es lógico.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jul 2011)

ME parece que se han cargado el servidor de datos, en la web de mi banco tampoco se pueden ver las cotizaciones...

Sale ZP de España y ya nada funciona.

Vuelve, oh amado líder!


----------



## tonuel (25 Jul 2011)

Problemas técnicos en la bolsa española impiden su apertura... :XX: :XX: :XX:


*Vamos a morirrrrr....* ) ) ) ) )


----------



## zampi (25 Jul 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días, en interdin no dejan operar con los CFD's ¿alguien sabe por que? El estado es "halt", primera vez que lo veo.



Está roto el SIBE así que el mercado no ha abierto, no se puede operar ni contado ni CFDs que vayan a mercado.


----------



## zampi (25 Jul 2011)

El futuro si negocia, bajando 56 puntos.


----------



## loblesa (25 Jul 2011)

Según cotizalia...
MERCADOS

Un problema informático deja sin datos a la bolsa española


----------



## pyn (25 Jul 2011)

Parece mentira que algo que mueve tantísimo dinero sea tan frágil. Putos informáticos de mierda.


----------



## pollastre (25 Jul 2011)

Jojojojojooooo... bueno bueno, pues que se pongan a hacer matching de bid/ask a mano, como los antiguos Market Makers... así se entretienen de mientras. 

Qué vergüenza... :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jul 2011)

Culpable Doroteo:





Se pone delante de un ordenador y cualquier cosa es posible


----------



## pyn (25 Jul 2011)

> Según un portavoz de BME, la bolsa española no ofrece cotizaciones por un problema técnico.
> 
> No se han precisado cuándo tendremos la apertura del mercado español.



Menuda vergüenza, esto sólo puede pasar aquí. ¿Casi una hora y no han solucionado el problema? Que vuelvan los corros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jul 2011)

Un experto en sistemas informáticos del SIBE, amigo mio, me ha pasado un pantallazo del monitor del sistema central del SIBE:







No saben que hacer, todo se hunde!


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (25 Jul 2011)

El Ibex, parado por problemas técnicos, mientras la prima de riesgo recupera los 300 puntos

Diario Expansin. Lder en informacin de mercados, econmica y poltica

¿Qué esta pasando?

¿Sabotaje?


----------



## univac (25 Jul 2011)

Bueno, no era hace unos dias que eran las bolsas europedas las que no chutaban por problemas tecnicos?

Ahora no nos pongamos a meter mierda contra españa, esto pasa en cualquier sitio....cuando conviene


----------



## tonuel (25 Jul 2011)

están intentando sostener el xiringuito como pueden... :ouch: el apocalipsis está cerca... :S :S :S


----------



## terelu (25 Jul 2011)

¿ha fichado calopez por el ibex?

felicidades por el chaval, se lo merece


----------



## Rubenvlc (25 Jul 2011)

que manía de seguir usando los 386


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Jul 2011)

Sr.Pollastre de usted los niveles del dax que hoy si son interesantes.

Tengo mono que me meto donde sea. Voy a tirar una moneda al aire y entro en el dax.


----------



## elberla (25 Jul 2011)

el corralito de la bolsa...no se puede vender y ponerse en liquido


----------



## credulo (25 Jul 2011)

Me levanto, veo que no es día de playa. Me acerco a ver el Ibex a ver como va el pullback y me encuentro con esto...

Primero pensé que hoy cerraba por gracia y gloria de Santiago. 

Abrirán con nocturnidad y alevosía.


----------



## elberla (25 Jul 2011)

ya podeis vender


----------



## credulo (25 Jul 2011)

Ya nació la criatura...

ha sido guano.


----------



## tonuel (25 Jul 2011)

buen comienzo... )


----------



## univac (25 Jul 2011)

Tonuel trabajas para alguna agencia de rating? parece que vais de la mano


----------



## Antiparras (25 Jul 2011)

Que cosas, siempre hay problemas técnicos cuando se prevee hostión. Se ve que los servidores de la bolsa son capaces de oler el guano y les entra el "panic mode"


----------



## rosonero (25 Jul 2011)

Preparando cargas cortas en los 10.000 c

Pd. Adentro corto 9975 f


Editando. Ahí está !!!!  

Voy a pedirle a Calopez que me ponga como subnick Alumno Aventajado del TT  Con el permiso de Zuloman, of course.


----------



## Mulder (25 Jul 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Ya nació la criatura...
> 
> ha sido guano.



No fue un nacimiento, fue una c...... )


----------



## pollastre (25 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Voy a pedirle a Calopez que me ponga como subnick Alumno Aventajado del TT  Con el permiso de Zuloman, of course.




Je... estaría gracioso si calopez atendiera una petición de ese pelaje (categorizar a los foreros en función de su dominio del TT). Ya me parece estar viendo las categorías, ordenadas de menor a mayor dominio:

- Gacela TTera
- Aprendiz de TT
- Alumno aventajado de TT
- Kamikaze
- Suicida de la Media Móvil
- Yihadista del Spread

Falta Él, por supuesto, el Capitán Zuloman. Pero eso es como intentar categorizar a Caín en Vampire The Masquerade: está fuera de escala, no hay tablas.


----------



## pyn (25 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Je... estaría gracioso si calopez atendiera una petición de ese pelaje (categorizar a los foreros en función de su dominio del TT). Ya me parece estar viendo las categorías, ordenadas de menor a mayor dominio:
> 
> - Gacela TTera
> - Aprendiz de TT
> ...



El amigo zuloman se está ganando bastantes enemistades en este foro, parece que era un lobo con piel de cordero y sus intenciones con los temas inmobiliarios no eran otras que ser un pasapisero "profesionah" y buscador de chollos.


Edito: aquí el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-de-compra-sobre-un-piso.html#post4701639


----------



## pollastre (25 Jul 2011)

pyn dijo:


> El amigo zuloman se está ganando bastantes enemistades en este foro, parece que era un lobo con piel de cordero y sus intenciones con los temas inmobiliarios no eran otras que ser un pasapisero "profesionah" y buscador de chollos.



Hum... bueno, pero es que él nunca ocultó que su profesión es precisamente API... de hecho lo dijo desde el primer día. Otra cosa es que esa profesión no sea precisamente bien vista en burbuja.info, pero eso ya es otro cantar...


----------



## rosonero (25 Jul 2011)

Ja ja, muy bueno el ranking TTero.

Tuve que salir rápido y lo dejé en 9915, 60 puntos en tres cuartos de hora. Llevo tres de tres en estos últimos días, miedo me da cuando la cague. :cook:


----------



## pollastre (25 Jul 2011)

Comportamiento muy noble del Daxie para la sesión de hoy (hamijo Chinazo Deslocalizador, siento no haber podido poner niveles antes, pero hace apenas una hora que he cerrado el día):




Varias oportunidades hoy: una tempranera para corto en la proyección de 7344, que ha dado para 30+ pips ( 75+ churriberescos, por comparación). 
Posteriormente, nueva oportunidad de cortos en 7350, donde el mercado ha respetado escrupulosamente la proyección y se ha ido otros 30 puntos abajo.

A partir de ahí (imagen) juegos y "pipeos" en torno a las proyecciones. La última oportunidad (hasta el momento) clara, la tenemos en el techo absoluto proyectado (7362) donde había oportunidad de cortos en 15+ puntos para el que todavía estuviera abierto.

En definitiva, día sin sobresaltos.


----------



## rosonero (25 Jul 2011)

Vamos!!! un poco de alegía que ya vamos un 2% :abajo:

Con el SP y el Stoxx intentando darse la vuelta, como empiecen a caer ....


----------



## tonuel (25 Jul 2011)

a ver como cierra... :baba:


----------



## Perezoso (25 Jul 2011)

16:53:42 

9.833,70 
-2,24% 
-225,60 puntos


----------



## INTRUDER (25 Jul 2011)

¿Algun  Bankero  contento?

De los de verdad o de los en-culados, me da igual :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Jul 2011)

Jornada guanera y solo dos paginas, como se notan los yates que se gastan los ilustres, estaran surcando las islas, cual Laporta style.

Nos iremos otra vez a los 9600-9400? El SAN nos lo dira, creo.

A la buena vida con los bankeros.


----------



## Perezoso (25 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jornada guanera y solo dos paginas, como se notan los yates que se gastan los ilustres, estaran surcando las islas, cual Laporta style.
> 
> Nos iremos otra vez a los 9600-9400? El SAN nos lo dira, creo.
> 
> A la buena vida con los bankeros.



Es que esto parece aquello de 'que viene el lobo'.

Supongo que esta será la tónica...volatilidad constante hasta octubre, que será cuando todo 'volará' por los aires.


----------



## credulo (25 Jul 2011)

No se, pero yo creo que el SAN volverá a testear los 7,3X la semana que viene.


----------



## Masta_Killa (26 Jul 2011)

Una pregunta preguntosa:

Si se compran acciones por 8 € (valores inventados), bajan a 7 €. Y compras otra vez a esos 7 € sin vender las que ya compraste por 8 €... ¿qué se tiene en cuenta para el valor total de las acciones, el precio medio de adquisición entre ambas compras?

Gracias adelantadas.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Jul 2011)

.

SI, es lo que sospechas, precios y cantidades:

precio medio = (p1 x c1 + p2 x c2)/(c1 +c2)

procedimiento también conocido como promediar cuando sale bien y piramidar cuando sale mal.

Para más info: Benditaliquidez


----------



## dillei (26 Jul 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Una pregunta preguntosa:
> 
> Si se compran acciones por 8 € (valores inventados), bajan a 7 €. Y compras otra vez a esos 7 € sin vender las que ya compraste por 8 €... ¿qué se tiene en cuenta para el valor total de las acciones, el precio medio de adquisición entre ambas compras?
> 
> Gracias adelantadas.



El valor de las acciones es a lo que coticen en cada momento, independientemente de cuando las adquiriste.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2011)

dillei dijo:


> El valor de las acciones es a lo que coticen en cada momento, independientemente de cuando las adquiriste.



Ciertamente. El *precio medio de compra* si es el que apunta anteriormente el otro conforero. Peeeeeeeeeeeero
[mode tiquismiquis on]
Lo que cotiza en realidad no es el valor, es el precio. Aunque el precio refleja, a veces, el valor de la empresa.
[mode tiquismiquis off]


----------



## rosonero (26 Jul 2011)

Buenos días y aquí va la cuarta ope OK que no la he podido poner en directo por el estres que hay en la primera media hora.
He vuelto a probar cortos en 9920-30 c y han vuelto a funcionar, abrieron muy pepones en Europa, con su gap al alza construido en los últimos minutos antes de la apertura. Ese olor a fake y a pesar del sentimiento peponiano de otros foros, le metí en 9900f y viaje hasta 9840f (cierre de gap).

Ni Fernando Alonso, 60 puntejos en 15 minutos.

Zulo, allá donde estés, gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## rosonero (26 Jul 2011)

Flojea la demanda y se dispara el coste en la ltima emisin del Tesoro,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com
_
Una vez más el Tesoro pudo colocar prácticamente el importe máximo previsto, 3.000 millones de euros, pero lo hizo a costa de disparar el coste. El interés de las letras a seis meses subió del 1,77% al 2,519%, el más alto desde diciembre de 2010, con una demanda, además, mucho más débil que en la subasta anterior._


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Jul 2011)

parece que hay mucha gente de vacaciones.........


----------



## aksarben (26 Jul 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Una pregunta preguntosa:
> 
> Si se compran acciones por 8 € (valores inventados), bajan a 7 €. Y compras otra vez a esos 7 € sin vender las que ya compraste por 8 €... ¿qué se tiene en cuenta para el valor total de las acciones, el precio medio de adquisición entre ambas compras?
> 
> Gracias adelantadas.



Para Hacienda, política FIFO.


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> parece que hay mucha gente de vacaciones.........



Servidor de Ud.... pero estos Sony Vaio con 8Gb de RAM, tan majos ellos, me permiten no "desatender" mis "responsabilidades" durante un par de horitas al día, antes de enfilar hacia la piscina a por los cubatas xD


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Jul 2011)

Se valoran mucho sus comentarios Sr. Pollastre......¿ como ve la situación ?:ouch:...¿ le da la impresión de que esto ahora parece un BullTrap Caza-Gacelas ?...:8:...Saludos...:o


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Se valoran mucho sus comentarios Sr. Pollastre......¿ como ve la situación ?:ouch:...¿ le da la impresión de que esto ahora parece un BullTrap Caza-Gacelas ?...:8:...Saludos...:o




Ya decían los clásicos aquello de "no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol". Esto es puro engaño, el gato Vs ratón de todos los días.

La bajada gorda que hemos tenido, esa que Cárpatos ha justificado con los malos resultados de la deuda española, no ha sido más que una excusa perfecta para tocar el 7320, que era una proyección que estaba gritando "cógeme" después de haber tenido un rebote inicial en la anterior (7356).

Luego, "misteriosamente" salen los resultados de Ford, y la proyección de 7320 catapulta el precio hacia arriba. 

Le diré que aún tenemos niveles relevantes en 7415 (convergencia a 2, nivel importante) y en 7431. Eso podría darnos algún arreón alcista todavía. Por abajo, yo no me arriesgaría: hemos tocado (y ha funcionado perfectamente) casi todo, sólo nos faltaría haber tocado el 7296, última proyección de suelo que quedaba, pero visto lo visto, parece que ahí ya no vamos a volver (a menos que pase algo gordo).

Si yo estuviera en mercado todavía, intentaría buscar un pull a la baja en este arreón último, y entonces meter un largo lo más abajo que pueda. Con tres niveles por arriba aún por tocar, puede haber recorrido al alza.

Y no olvide que vienen curvas a partir de las 15:00 (datos macro, il diavolo) así que a partir de esa hora, andar abierto en mercado es como agacharse a recoger una pastilla de jabón en las duchas de los vestuarios: es ir pidiendo guerra :XX:


----------



## Elvensen (26 Jul 2011)

> Una pregunta preguntosa:
> 
> Si se compran acciones por 8 € (valores inventados), bajan a 7 €. Y compras otra vez a esos 7 € sin vender las que ya compraste por 8 €... ¿qué se tiene en cuenta para el valor total de las acciones, el precio medio de adquisición entre ambas compras?
> 
> Gracias adelantadas.



10 acciones compradas a 8€ = 80€
10 acciones compradas a 7€ = 70€
Total compra 20 acciones = 150€

Caso 1
20 acciones vendidas a 8€ = 160€ (You WIN)
Caso 2
20 acciones vendidas a 7€ = 140€ (You LOSE)

Es demasiado facil de entender. Lo que compras, al precio que lo compras, no se que misterio quieres encontrarle.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Jul 2011)

Muy interesante, como siempre, sr.Pollastre, pero yo no me fio. Me da que vamos a ver mas caidas durante lo que queda de semana, para rebotar con fuerza con el ansiado pacto sobre el techo de duda, pero ahora que lo pienso es tan evidente que no sera asi.


----------



## univac (26 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Servidor de Ud.... pero estos Sony Vaio con 8Gb de RAM, tan majos ellos, me permiten no "desatender" mis "responsabilidades" durante un par de horitas al día, antes de enfilar hacia la piscina a por los cubatas xD



quina vida company... :Aplauso:


----------



## rosonero (26 Jul 2011)

A ver si pasa Bendita y nos confirma que haya girado a corto sus _gordos_, sigue largo o está out, que últimamente está muy fino con las tendencias semanales.


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Jul 2011)

q aburrimiento.......


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver si pasa Bendita y nos confirma que haya girado a corto sus _gordos_, sigue largo o está out, que últimamente está muy fino con las tendencias semanales.



Ufff, por dónde fue eso ya.

Por si interesa, los largos los fui cerrando a medida que subía, el último lo cerré en 9882f, después abrí un corto en 9921f y luego otro en 10183f.

Esos dos cortos ya los he cerrado y ahora he abierto un largo en 9769f.

Como lo tengo en verde lo voy a dejar abierto a ver si lo suben con los datos de las 15:00.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya decían los clásicos aquello de "no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol". Esto es puro engaño, el gato Vs ratón de todos los días.
> 
> La bajada gorda que hemos tenido, esa que Cárpatos ha justificado con los malos resultados de la deuda española, no ha sido más que una excusa perfecta para tocar el 7320, que era una proyección que estaba gritando "cógeme" después de haber tenido un rebote inicial en la anterior (7356).
> 
> ...



eso pienso yo...tal vez esta semana haya algo de emoción en los mercados por la comedia de la deuda Usana, pero creo que acabara habiendo un Q3...:...preveo un Agosto de lateralidad y Intradias para hacer algo de cash y poco más...:X...yo ante sus comentarios me humillo...8:...pero no voy a coger la pastilla de jabón eh?:no:...que uno aún tiene dignidad......saludos y buenas vacaciones...


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Muy interesante, como siempre, sr.Pollastre, pero yo no me fio. Me da que vamos a ver mas caidas durante lo que queda de semana, para rebotar con fuerza con el ansiado pacto sobre el techo de duda, pero ahora que lo pienso es tan evidente que no sera asi.



Algo muy importante, que siempre olvido: todos mis comentarios se refieren al *intradia * ... me refería a la jornada de hoy con mis comentarios. Por ejemplo, ahora mismo tenemos el famoso pull hacia atrás, estamos en 7358, unos 20 puntos por debajo de máximos intradiarios.

Lo que yo sugería era, digamos, entrar largo ahora... pero para salir antes de 7K4... nada de asuntos semanales ni cualquier cosa que supere el overnight...

Recuerden que, para intervalos mayores de 24 horas, veo menos que Topo Gigio. Como dirían los jóvenes librepesantes de hoy en día... "ese no es mi rollo, tron" ::


edit: valga este comentario también para el Hombre Dubitativo (qué duda cabe, que estamos subiendo el nivel de los nicknames en este foro): me da la impresión de que él anda pensando en el medio plazo, y como digo, mi comentario era para la jornada de hoy.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Jul 2011)

bueno pensaba en este veranito y tal...


----------



## Mulder (26 Jul 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues yo personalmente veo más guano para hoy y para casi todo el resto de la semana, no se si me equivoco pero pronto lo vamos a comprobar.

Hoy las compras de los leoncios cuando ha salido lo de Ford no han seguido ni mucho menos lo que ha hecho el precio, así que no me fio ni un pelo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Jul 2011)

George Soros cierra su hedge fund tras 40 años de vida - elEconomista.es

El sr.Zuloman escribio carta de despedida? 

PD:Sentimineto contrario, ahora voy a por un contrato grande del ibex.


----------



## rosonero (26 Jul 2011)

Estoy cortito en 9800f desde hace una eternidad, favooorrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! Decídanse ya !!!!

Edito. Fuera en 9770, voy a ver llover que es mucho más divertido.


----------



## Claca (26 Jul 2011)

Paso para comentar IBERDROLA, para el que la tenga en cartera ;-):







Valor muy lateral, ahora mismo bajista dentro del mismo. Los 5,43 son el soporte a vigilar en el corto plazo. La ruptura del nivel con ánimo y ganas la llevaría a visitar de nuevo entornos cercanos al 61% fibo en los 5,09, donde tiene un soporte importante, así que el recorte tampoco sería especialmente preocupante. Por arriba vemos que le viene frenando la directriz bajista que conforma el techo del triángulo roto a la baja -y cuya proyección todavía no ha cumplido-.

Con vistas al medio plazo, de momento no se puede esperar gran cosa de un precio tan lateral, salvo más de lo mismo.


----------



## Abner (26 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Je... estaría gracioso si calopez atendiera una petición de ese pelaje (categorizar a los foreros en función de su dominio del TT). Ya me parece estar viendo las categorías, ordenadas de menor a mayor dominio:
> 
> - Gacela TTera
> - Aprendiz de TT
> ...



JOJOJO, qué freak.
Gangrel Celeridad 4, Resistencia 7, Fortaleza 7 o algo así, y ya no me acuerdo de cómo se llamaba la capacidad para metamorfosearse del Gangrel, pero tenía un personaje capaz de convertirse en niebla que creo que era nivel 6.
Qué tiempos aquellos. Se pueden contar ya por lustros

Deseeme suerte, tras mucho darle vueltas me he sacado de la manga mi propio BPTT y estoy en proceso de implementación a ver si quiere Dios que esta mierda funcione. A ver si hay suerte y sale algo útil.

Un saludo.


----------



## Claca (26 Jul 2011)

Un vistazo rápido a las estructuras de medio plazo de los índices:

STOXX:







Malas noticias, Europa se rompe, el Euro es basura y bla, bla bla, pero el precio se encuentra alejado del último punto de apoyo importante. Soportazo en los 2.500. Si lo pierde, se cambia el guión, mientras, a pesar de todo, seguimos igual que hace unos meses.

DAX:







Destacar el movimiento lateral que está realizando estas últimas semanas. La directriz que señalo en las elipses es la gran olvidada del índice y es de hecho la garantía para que el DAX no pierda ya los 6.500 -sería a mi parecer donde empezaría el guano tonuelístico-.

CAC:







¿Lateral? Yo diría que sí, con un gráfico muy parecido al STOXX.


SP500:







Empieza a frenar la subida y acumula fuertes divergencias bajistas, pero de momento aguanta donde tiene que hacerlo. Como vengo insistiendo, el giro en los mínimos de junio parece muy cuidado y de momento nada hace sospechar que estén amenazados. De todos modos, en caso de que así finalmente sucediera, la directriz discontinua del canal alcista recogiera probablemente el precio y salvaría los 1.170

Resumiendo, así a ojo, a pesar de todo el pesimismo que vierten día sí día también, los índices podrían soportar todavía un 10% de caída y seguirían en sus estructuras de medio plazo. Aunque el lateral se vista de guano, lateral se queda.


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2011)

Abner dijo:


> JOJOJO, qué freak.
> Gangrel Celeridad 4, Resistencia 7, Fortaleza 7 o algo así, y ya no me acuerdo de cómo se llamaba la capacidad para metamorfosearse del Gangrel, pero tenía un personaje capaz de convertirse en niebla que creo que era nivel 6.
> Qué tiempos aquellos. Se pueden contar ya por lustros
> 
> ...



Ahora sólo le queda pasar la prueba de fuego: postear unos niveles en el foro, aguantar la lluvia de fieras críticas, etc.


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que yo sugería era, digamos, entrar largo ahora... pero para salir antes de 7K4... nada de asuntos semanales ni cualquier cosa que supere el overnight...



Análisis a toro pasado: entrando en 7358, hubiera resultado finalmente ser una operación más bien mediocre, porque de haberla realizado, podríamos haber ganado +17 pips cerrando en 7375 ( equivalente a +42 en el churribex ) pero antes tendríamos que haber aguantado -30 en contra, que no digo que no sea factible, pero eleva el risk:reward ratio de la operación a cotas que no merecen la pena.

Ahora bien, si mantenemos la operación que teníamos pensada, pero en vez de entrar en 7358 aguantamos el pull back más todavía y se entra más abajo con el largo (732x) la cosa cambia y la operación es tremenda (50+ pips, por comparación, 125+ en el churribex).

Esto viene a demostrar lo de siempre: aunque intuyamos lo que el mercado va a hacer, una buena operación puede convertirse en mediocre por culpa de una entrada pobre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Jul 2011)

Buenas noches... 

Hacía tiempo que no miraba ARIAD, no sé si lo habréis comentado ya, pero la semana pasada llegaron a 13,50$ : y pensar que vendimos entre 3 y 4$ :ouch:

Mis felicitaciones a Don Pepito por su intuición! espero que alguien las aguantara... 

Por cierto, recuerdos a Wataru y a Luca Cadalora que hace muchísimo que no postean nada...

Saludos!


----------



## pyn (27 Jul 2011)

Buenos días, estamos en los 9700... bonita zona.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Jul 2011)

como dice el enunciado ¿habeís visto el IBEX ?:8:::


----------



## pollastre (27 Jul 2011)

Los ATS de "la competencia" están hoy algo nerviosos. Parece que vamos a tener un día movido...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jornada guanera y solo dos paginas, como se notan los yates que se gastan los ilustres, estaran surcando las islas, cual Laporta style.
> *
> Nos iremos otra vez a los 9600-9400? El SAN nos lo dira, creo.*
> 
> A la buena vida con los bankeros.



Lo esta diciendo de manera muy clara, estoy asustado.


----------



## locoAC (27 Jul 2011)

¿Un precio para entrar en SAN? ¿Alguien se atreve a dar un número?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jul 2011)

Offtopiquillo:

Renta 4 ganó un 4,09% menos hasta junio, 3,5 millones de euros - elEconomista.es

Yo se a que se debe.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jul 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> ¿Un precio para entrar en SAN? ¿Alguien se atreve a dar un número?



los 7€, redondos. Asi cuando este a 3,5 sera usted un inversor a largo plazo :XX::XX::XX:, perdon por el chiste.............o no.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> ¿Un precio para entrar en SAN? ¿Alguien se atreve a dar un número?





para entrar en SAN siempre es buen momento... 



Saludos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Offtopiquillo:
> 
> Renta 4 ganó un 4,09% menos hasta junio, 3,5 millones de euros - elEconomista.es
> 
> Yo se a que se debe.



Hoyga no se corte buen hombre...


----------



## Cimoc (27 Jul 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> ¿Un precio para entrar en SAN? ¿Alguien se atreve a dar un número?



Si se pasa Tonuel, que es el experto en San, seguro que te da precio exacto. :rolleye:

edito: ya se pasó


----------



## rosonero (27 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Offtopiquillo:
> 
> Renta 4 ganó un 4,09% menos hasta junio, 3,5 millones de euros - elEconomista.es
> 
> Yo se a que se debe.



Ja ja, yo también me la sé, insigne forero, miembro destacado del hilo que colgó las botas. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jul 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hoyga no se corte buen hombre...



Al guru del TT, y ahora fomoso pasapisero en este nuestro reducto burbujista.

El gran capitan zuloman dejo de operar en r4 dejando a la compañia al borde de la desaparicion, menos mal que despues de verano volvera, y este es peor que los leoncios. Cuenta la leyenda, que si se agarraba el paquete con la derecha se ponia largo, si era con la izquierda corto, asi solo su mujer nos podria decir hacia donde va la bolsa, ni la niña de pollastre servira.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Jul 2011)

Madre de la Mar Hermosa...::...como esta el Patio...


----------



## pollastre (27 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuenta la leyenda, que si se agarraba el paquete con la derecha se ponia largo, si era con la izquierda corto, asi solo su mujer nos podria decir hacia donde va la bolsa, ni la niña de pollastre servira.



Eso no es nada. En una ocasión yo repetí su nombre tres veces enfrente de un espejo, y ese día tuve que aguantar una de mis operaciones abierta durante más de 30 minutos. Media horaza, nada menos. Pensé que moría cien veces.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jul 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Madre de la Mar Hermosa...::...como esta el Patio...



Aqui la mayoria invertimos en el ibex, asi que hagase una idea :8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Jul 2011)

hoy tocaba susto para los bancos.

mas tarde tendremos recuperacion, como siempre?

esto es el cuento de nunca acabar.. (y que dure!!!) 

slds al personal.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2011)

Cimoc dijo:


> Si se pasa Tonuel, que es el experto en San, seguro que te da precio exacto. :rolleye:
> 
> edito: ya se pasó




De momento el suelo son los 3€... pero no descarto verlas más abajo... 8:


----------



## univac (27 Jul 2011)

el suelo es 0 si nos ponemos en el angulo robotico....supongo que preguntaba para la proximas horas


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Aqui la mayoria invertimos en el ibex, asi que hagase una idea :8:



asín estamos varios hoyga...:rolleye:


----------



## neofiz (27 Jul 2011)

Segun la mágia de las piedras y el descabezado de pollos para leer las entrañas, más comunmente conocido por los inversores como análisis técnico:

¿el IBEX está lateral para caer o para subir? 

Porque no parece que vayan a salir en septiembre con una noticia macroeconómica buena. De momento todo es: Posible default USA, deuda PIGS al garete, Soros cierra sus fondos,...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jul 2011)

Santander concederá una moratoria de tres años a los hipotecados con problemas - elEconomista.es

Mala noticia del SAN


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Jul 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas noches...
> 
> Hacía tiempo que no miraba ARIAD, no sé si lo habréis comentado ya, pero la semana pasada llegaron a 13,50$ : y pensar que vendimos entre 3 y 4$ :ouch:
> 
> ...



Que tiempos...

Yo creo que Luca y Wataru aguantaron las Ariad y ahí están ahora, surcando los mares en su yate, tomando el sol en cubierta y rodeados de hermosas mujeres.

Y yo aquí rodeada de pañales, biberones, y una niña despierta desde las 4 a.m. y que no se duerme ni de casualidad. 

Yo estoy esperando a que baje el SAN a 5 para comprar y mantener, como inversora a largo plazo, que ahora no tengo tiempo para seguir el chiringuito. Lo digo por el que preguntaba un precio para SAN...


----------



## pollastre (27 Jul 2011)

neofiz dijo:


> Segun la mágia de las piedras y el descabezado de pollos para leer las entrañas, más comunmente conocido por los inversores como *análisis técnico*:



Pfuaaaa, lo que ha disho el payo....

Como te trinque Claca....

Como diría el Capitán Garfio: "¡Qué incorrección!"


----------



## pollastre (27 Jul 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que tiempos...
> 
> Yo creo que Luca y Wataru aguantaron las Ariad y ahí están ahora, surcando los mares en su yate, tomando el sol en cubierta y rodeados de hermosas mujeres.
> 
> ...




Pecatísima, el osazo wataru ^_^ apareció no ha mucho, con un poco de suerte nos puede estar leyendo en estos momentos.

Cuestión aparte es el "Calador" (Luca), del cual no leo absolutamente nada... no me atrevo a decir que hace un año... pero casi.

Por cierto, comentarte que te acompaño en el sentimiento (y en los lloros): he estado esta semana en casa de mi [cuñada] (perdón, quise decir de mi hermana... joder con el rioja :, y tócate los huevos, eso es un infierno y no lo de John Rambo: al niño le suda - literalmente - los cojones que Europa abra a las 8:00, si le apetece llorar a las 04:00am, no podrían importarle menos mis horarios bursátiles: arreón de lloros y toda la casa desvelada.

No obstante, debo reconocerte que es "algo maravilloso" ("Dios mío, está lleno de estrellas")


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jul 2011)

Me salgo por hoy del mercado que ya tengo para pagar la luz de nuevo. Aunque sigo viendo guano estos proximos dias, me retiro a cash como si fuera Soros.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Jul 2011)

Largo 9640 ::


----------



## rosonero (27 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largo 9640 ::



Pues sí, :: Espero que fuera en plan especulativo y no tuvieras muy lejos el SL

Esta bajadita está patrocinada por Obama, no?


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2011)

aguanta... que al final seguro que rebota... inocho:



Saludos )


----------



## xavigomis (27 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> aguanta... que al final seguro que rebota... inocho:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos )



::

Pues rebotó...


----------



## dabuti (27 Jul 2011)

Tonuel, necesitamos tu certificación........::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-colocadores-se-desentienden-de-ella-2.html


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Jul 2011)

Si entre mañana y pasado baja un poco más el SAN, ¿veis buena idea ponerse largo, considerando el dividendo y lo ocurrido la semana anterior?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jul 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Si entre mañana y pasado baja un poco más el SAN, ¿veis buena idea ponerse largo, considerando el dividendo y lo ocurrido la semana anterior?



Sera buena idea, si mas gente opina como tu. La semana pasada la gacelada entro en masa en los 7€ y pasado mañana haran igual. Lo que esta claro que algun dia se quedaran pillados como inversores a largo plazo, o eso, o multiplicaran por 3 su capital. Me hago monje si pasa la segunda, :fiufiu:.


----------



## Le Truhan (27 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sera buena idea, si mas gente opina como tu. La semana pasada la gacelada entro en masa en los 7€ y pasado mañana haran igual. Lo que esta claro que algun dia se quedaran pillados como inversores a largo plazo, o eso, o multiplicaran por 3 su capital. Me hago monje si pasa la segunda, :fiufiu:.



Yo también estoy a la expectativa, aunque creo que podemos ver 6,90 por ejemplo, lo que pasa es que con la inestabilidad que hay, todo puede pasar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues sí, :: Espero que fuera en plan especulativo y no tuvieras muy lejos el SL
> 
> Esta bajadita está patrocinada por Obama, no?





tonuel dijo:


> aguanta... que al final seguro que rebota... inocho:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos )



Como sois ::

No ha acabado mal la tarde y eso que al final me acojonaron cual gacela soy, y bajé las órdenes de venta sino hubiese doblado plusvalías (el cuento de la lechera gaceril de siempre :cook: )


20110727 17:26:04 MN Ago11 L -x 9600.0 
20110727 17:21:47 FESX Sep11 L -x 2692.0 
20110727 16:26:41 MN Ago11 L +x 9560.0
20110727 16:10:16 FESX Sep11 L +x 2684.0
20110727 15:28:19 MN Ago11 L +x 9640.0

PD: Operar desde el móvil es muy estresante ::


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2011)

Tengo que irme al 2008 (Lehman Bro) para recordar un premarket como el que estamos teniendo hoy. Llevamos 40 puntos perdidos en el Dax, en 10 minutos. Brutal.


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Jul 2011)

Sr. pollastre disculpe, por proporción en el ibex hablamos de ...?


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengo que irme al 2008 (Lehman Bro) para recordar un premarket como el que estamos teniendo hoy. Llevamos 40 puntos perdidos en el Dax, en 10 minutos. Brutal.



La toña de ayer en el SP fue importante. El nivel de 1300 al cierre es muy relevante.


----------



## pyn (28 Jul 2011)

jojojojo como se presenta el día, DAX -90 stoxxx -36 y el SP anda por debajo de los 1300 durante la mañana. A ver el ibex con qué nos sorprende.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jul 2011)

Wanos días.
En el IBEX es descalabro en premarket se limita a 100 puntos.


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. pollastre disculpe, por proporción en el ibex hablamos de ...?



Por comparación, -120 churriberescos. Que para el premarket no está nada mal... a duras penas oscila en 10-15 puntos habitualmente.


----------



## Snowball (28 Jul 2011)

Imagino que todo ésto son movimientos asustagacelas por el tema de la deuda USAna y que la semana que viene cuando se alcance un acuerdo los índices volaran, ¿no?

¿o viene una hostia en toda regla independientemente del tema de la deuda?


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Por comparación, -120 churriberescos. Que para el premarket no está nada mal... a duras penas oscila en 10-15 puntos habitualmente.



Acojonante la puntería...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jul 2011)

La semana que viene se volara.


----------



## Snowball (28 Jul 2011)

> La semana que viene se volara.



A que te refieres con "se volará" ?

¿Que se irá todo al guano tipo crisis asiática del 98 que también fue en verano?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jul 2011)

NO, no, todo lo contrario. El peponismo en estado puro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Jul 2011)

Ni en plenas vacaciones me olvido de ustedes y paso a saludarles 

Veo que el falsete ese de rebotar con el acuerdo de Grecia se desinfla como burbuja pinchada  ......... ¿ aguantaran esta vez los nuevemiles ? NO ......NO.......


como mucho un descansito pillagacelas en los 9200 y :::::: hasta los ochomiles y mas alla .

El TT sin datos puro y duro dice eso :no:

Por cierto, agotado de navegar y comerme todo bicho viviente maritimo que se mueva, esto parece un cursillo acelerado de dirigente sindical .......disfruten de sus trabajos :XX::XX:

Ya saben......mientras unos trabajan otros se divierten ::

sl2


----------



## Snowball (28 Jul 2011)

> NO, no, todo lo contrario. El peponismo en estado puro



Yo pienso lo mismo.

Estoy metido en NASDAD sector Biotech (gracias Don Pepito!! ) y el sell-off que estoy viendo éstos últimos 2/3 días es de giñe total... al mismo tiempo hacen saltar muchos stop-loss...

Pienso que es eso, los MM haciendo de las suyas aprovenchando el tema de la deuda USANA...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Jul 2011)

ah, se me olvidaba...lean esto http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...record-historico-de-alquileres-en-madrid.html


veran que es posible ganar dinero sin currar, estando de vacaciones, y sin necesidad de tener el hocico pegago a la pantalla 24 h 

zuloeuforia inmobiliaria inside :no:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Jul 2011)

si parece esto un sinfín de Lateralismo...vamos del 9300 al 10200 semana tras semana...8:...no acaba de haver estocada final...8:...Feliz Trading hamijos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jul 2011)

Snowball dijo:


> Imagino que todo ésto son movimientos asustagacelas por el tema de la deuda USAna y que la semana que viene cuando se alcance un acuerdo los índices volaran, ¿no?
> 
> ¿o viene una hostia en toda regla independientemente del tema de la deuda?



Yo pienso igual. Aunque parte del razonamiento está teñido de un wishfull thinking que tira para detrás porque está basado en "Obama no lo permitirá y tal". Por otro lado, si todo está tan podrido que USA, UE y UK guanearán si o si. Ya dará todo igual y los papelitos de colores, acciones y demás valdrán para limpiar (·). Y solo sobrevivirán los latuneros.

No me asustan, pero...¿Más madera?


----------



## Claca (28 Jul 2011)

Buenos días,

El IBEX acaba de tocar -casi- el techo del canal bajista. Si lo supera, iríamos a cerrar el hueco dejado ayer, de otro modo el objetivo por abajo sería el gap del día 19.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jul 2011)

En el enlace se ve un poco mas grande, era para ver lo comentado por claca.

sin ttulo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jul 2011)

Cerrado otra entrada que vuelve a pagar el telefono e internet, muy bien visto claca.

Me retiro a contar billetes para entrar en el SAN el proximo martes.


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2011)

Co-lega de la vega, la que hay liada ahora mismo en el Daxie:


------------------------------------------

[AI] Total execution time, Average System Load [0.2%], Available Memory [ 1395666144 / 1556938752 ]


[RX] Processing tick #15316 for stock [DAX30]

[RX] awakening The Replicant for inspection on stock [DAX30]
[RX] Processing tick #15317 for stock [DAX30]
*[RX] *** NOTICE *** AI Thread is overlapping*
[RX] Processing tick #15318 for stock [DAX30]
*[RX] *** NOTICE *** AI Thread is overlapping*
[RX] Processing tick #15319 for stock [DAX30]
*[RX] *** NOTICE *** AI Thread is overlapping*
[DEMAstator] Calculated DEMA has [76] values, last one is [ 7145.69 ]
[RX] Processing tick #15320 for stock [DAX30]
*[RX] *** NOTICE *** AI Thread is overlapping*

[MEWS] VOID-Class lead volume quantum detected [ 0 contracts ]
[RX] Processing tick #15321 for stock [DAX30]
*[RX] *** NOTICE *** AI Thread is overlapping*
[MA_BARRACUS] ====> MA20 [ 7150.7 from 76 bars ] MA50 [ 7161.59 from 76 bars ] MA100 [ 7171.06 from 76 bars ]


-------------------------------------------------

Cada línea de esas del "overlapping" indica que la AI no ha terminado todavía todo el examen del tick anterior, y ya le ha llegado un tick nuevo de mercado. 

Considerando que el roundtrip de la AI ahora mismo es inferior a 300 *microsegundos* y no da abasto con los ticks, pues.... el papel que está volando ahora mismo en el Dax, y la velocidad a la que lo está haciendo, es para flipar.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> Tonuel, necesitamos tu certificación........::
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-colocadores-se-desentienden-de-ella-2.html





no suelo certificar chicharros... )


----------



## Urederra (28 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> no suelo certificar chicharros... )



Haznos un favor a los de "provincias", que a este valor le teníamos muchas ganas...


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2011)

xavigomis dijo:


> ::
> 
> Pues rebotó...





siyalodeciayo... )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jul 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> no suelo certificar chicharros... )



:xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jul 2011)

Sr.Pollastre veo que tiene a la niña a toda marcha, supongo que nos podra decir algo mas, que se esta cociendo en lohmercadohh


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Pollastre veo que tiene a la niña a toda marcha, supongo que nos podra decir algo mas, que se esta cociendo en lohmercadohh



Le puedo decir que hay una actividad _muy_ por encima de lo normal, y que no tengo ni puta idea del por qué.

Durísimo el combate en los mínimos del día; llevamos media hora intercambiando hostias, y no hay claro vencedor aún. A juzgar por el empeño que están poniendo, yo diría que más de uno se está jugando las judías en este nivel...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jul 2011)

Ya ni en vacaciones dejan a uno tranquilo, pues...


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya ni en vacaciones dejan a uno tranquilo, pues...



A pesar de que suele decirse que en verano baja el volumen y tal... personalmente, yo siempre he sospechado que en este mundo no tiene vacaciones ni Dios. O los que las tienen, se van 10 días y listo, con lo cual realmente siempre hay "alguien" al otro lado.

Imagino que MarketMaker o Fran200, si nos leen, podrán ilustrarnos mejor sobre el asunto de las vacaciones de los traders en las instituciones o entidades medianas. Pero creo que no debo andar muy equivocado...

Los datos que tengo contradicen ese famoso "parón de verano" del que se habla; en muchos símbolos el volumen ni siquiera baja apreciablemente, y luego tenemos días de hostias a tutiplén como hoy, días que no ves ni siquiera en meses más "normales".

Lo que me lleva a pensar, como digo, que realmente aquí no debe hacer vacaciones como tales nadie....

Y en parte lo entiendo: en cualquier trabajo "normal" las vacaciones están pagadas. Pero es más complicado coger vacaciones sabiendo que esos días que estés fuera, no pierdes dinero, pero tampoco lo ganas. Sencillamente, si te vas de vacaciones... pues ese mes no cobras.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Jul 2011)

¿ se divisa ya el Guano ? ienso:


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2011)

Algo me dice que está tarde vamos a tener un buen ataque bajista. Pasaré a por el owned.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> El IBEX acaba de tocar -casi- el techo del canal bajista. Si lo supera, iríamos a cerrar el hueco dejado ayer, de otro modo el objetivo por abajo sería el gap del día 19.



Y lo que cuesta dar los números :rolleye:

Se echa de menos una de tus gráficas. Yo he puesto la caña esta mañana en 9300, aunque no tiene pinta que nos bajen tanto.

Edit: Entre hoy y mañana hay que coger un buen punto para largos. Los yankees tienen que ponerse de acuerdo en incrementar el déficit antes del martes (como si ello fuese una buena noticia) y eso hará volar las bolsas, al menos inicialmente.


----------



## Claca (28 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Y lo que cuesta dar los números :rolleye:
> 
> Se echa de menos una de tus gráficas. Yo he puesto la caña esta mañana en 9300, aunque no tiene pinta que nos bajen tanto.



Jajaja, pensé que se entendería bien en el gráfico de cada cual. A ver así:







Esos mínimos del IBEX dan esperanzas para, eso sí, un stop muy ajustado, porque si el DOW pierde los mínimos de ayer es muy probable un nuevo movimiento a la baja.


----------



## AssGaper (28 Jul 2011)

Se rumorea en el canal de trader de mi plataforma que la brutal subida de esta mañana es la compra de deuda española por parte del BCE.


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Jul 2011)

hoy nos jugamos mucho, los indices andan en puntos muy muy relevantes.............al final no pasara nada pero.........


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Jul 2011)

"En cuanto al número de estadounidenses que reciben el subsidio por desempleo de forma continuada también se anotó un importante descenso en la semana que concluyó el 16 de julio -este dato se publica con una semana de retraso con respecto a las peticiones iniciales-, al pasar de los 3.710.000 millones de parados a 3.703 millones de parados."
JODER... SI QUE HAY PARADOS EN USA


----------



## rafaxl (28 Jul 2011)

Pending home sales index +2,4%, tocan datos buenos pero la reaccion ha sido rara...


----------



## AssGaper (28 Jul 2011)

Yo hoy he perdido 670 € aprox, aceptando las perdidas de hoy a ver si se calma ya el tema, porque con los va y vienes de esta mañana y parte de la tarde, he llegado a perder casi 900 y en operar a bajos niveles como he podido con santanders y BBVAs he podido recuperar algo hasta llegar a perdidas de 674 €, mal dia para mi hoy :_( snif.

Esperare otra vez a que SAN este a 7.16 ~7.20 para comprar. La verdade que hoy he operado como el culo.


----------



## rafaxl (28 Jul 2011)

Quien lo diria, despues de perder cas un 1% que el ibex este lamiendo el verde solo por que unos datos de usa salen algo buenos...

The show must go on, que a los alemanes les estan dando pal pelo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jul 2011)

Ya lo pusieron a primera hora en verde. Hoy no disimulan que están tirando del carro.... esperemos a ver si vuelcan


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



LÁNGARO dijo:


> "En cuanto al número de estadounidenses que reciben el subsidio por desempleo de forma continuada también se anotó un importante descenso en la semana que concluyó el 16 de julio -este dato se publica con una semana de retraso con respecto a las peticiones iniciales-, al pasar de los 3.710.000 millones de parados a 3.703 millones de parados."
> JODER... SI QUE HAY PARADOS EN USA



Joer, si que hay parados en USA, más que población en el mundo...

O el periodista es tejano o bilbaino o, más probablemente, un becario anumérico


----------



## mc_toni (28 Jul 2011)

Un último empujón y cerráis en verde!


----------



## rafaxl (28 Jul 2011)

Con dos ******** al verde. Viva la madre que los pario, como para andarse en gaitas hoy.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2011)

Salvo que hasta el cierre Usano no cambie el tema, me voy a llevar un buen owned ....

Es un tema de timing y no de fondo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jul 2011)

Padentro y me quedo dentro hasta mañana.

PD:Corto por supuesto, soy un kamikaze.

Edito: Mier**, no habia visto que rafaxl ha posteado, definitivamente me van a percutir.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jul 2011)

Y mañana ostión para reventar largos y el lunes o martes USA salva al mundo y Peponazos nos hayaremos?


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Jul 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y mañana ostión para reventar largos y el lunes o martes USA salva al mundo y Peponazos nos hayaremos?



¿qué es peponazos ?........... subida:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jul 2011)

Traigo deberes para los expertos usa, alguien me podria colgar esta grafica actualizada?






@Sr.Pollastre, siguiendo con el tema del volumen, guarda alguna informacion sobre el volumen pre lehman y post lehman, o ha apreciado usted un descenso/ascenso del volumen en estos ultimos 3 anhos.


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Jul 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Con dos ******** al verde. Viva la madre que los pario, como para andarse en gaitas hoy.



en este foro todo el mundo sabe q hoy hemos cerrado en verde unicamente por la presencia online de rafaxl, no tiene nada q ver con soluciones acerca del techo de deuda USA ni grecia 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jul 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y mañana ostión para reventar largos y el lunes o martes USA salva al mundo y Peponazos nos hayaremos?



Eso es lo que todos estamos pensando y la banca lo sabe.

Será cuestión de aplicarse el *sentimiento contrario*, ese que hace ganar dinero siempre ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jul 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Eso es lo que todos estamos pensando y la banca lo sabe.
> 
> Será cuestión de aplicarse el *sentimiento contrario*, ese que hace ganar dinero siempre ienso:



Opciones pensamiento contrario:

1) Pepones desde mañana y vender martes.
2) Guanazo mañana, lunes, martes, miercoles ad infinitum
3) Pepones ad infinitum ::

Ni análisis técnico, ni niña de Pollastre, ni TT zulomaníaco. Todo dependerá de rafaxl...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jul 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué es peponazos ?........... subida:



oooohhh yesss!


----------



## pollastre (29 Jul 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Yo hoy he perdido 670 € aprox, aceptando las perdidas de hoy a ver si se calma ya el tema, porque con los va y vienes de esta mañana y parte de la tarde, he llegado a perder casi 900 y en operar a bajos niveles como he podido con santanders y BBVAs he podido recuperar algo hasta llegar a perdidas de 674 €, mal dia para mi hoy :_( snif.
> 
> Esperare otra vez a que SAN este a 7.16 ~7.20 para comprar. La verdade que hoy he operado como el culo.



Gesto valiente que le honra, el postear las pérdidas. Le deseo suerte para que mañana recupere y salga en verde.


pd. : al respecto de postear pérdidas, tan solo el forero PPP rivaliza en honestidad con Ud. :fiufiu:


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Gesto valiente que le honra, el postear las pérdidas. Le deseo suerte para que mañana recupere y salga en verde.
> 
> 
> pd. : al respecto de postear pérdidas, tan solo el forero PPP rivaliza en honestidad con Ud. :fiufiu:




me lo tomare de buenas  ca-bro-na-zo 

a veces tb gano ::


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Jul 2011)

lo de aumentar el techo de endeudamiento en USA parece comico...... ni los de un mismo partido se ponen de acuerdo..........

guanoooooo guanooooooo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2011)

Obama pasará por el aro, no le queda otra, y parcheará el problema hasta el año que viene como quieren los republicanos. Guanazo del bueno para hoy. El lunes menos y el martes Mr. Big Joseph visitará todas las bolsas.

edito: la cuestion es, ¿donde ponerse largo? Llegara a 9200 churribescos??


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Jul 2011)

q raro..... italia con problemas tecnicos....... mamma mia.....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2011)

Guanos dias,

6 minutos y el dia ya esta hecho, que bonico.

Lo de los problemas tecnicos ya es un cachondeo, alguina vez se ha producido cuando el peponismo esta presente?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q raro..... italia con problemas tecnicos....... mamma mia.....



A ver si sustituyen ya sistema informático


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Guanos dias,
> 
> 6 minutos y el dia ya esta hecho, que bonico.
> 
> Lo de los problemas tecnicos ya es un cachondeo, alguina vez se ha producido cuando el peponismo esta presente?



Enhorabuena! 
Entonces seguimos con el guión. 
Guano->ni fu ni fa-> pepón


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2011)

Al menos es lo que yo creo. El SAN ya esta en los 7,1x, como cierre ahi o por debajo la gente entrara, y encima elmundo estara salvado con el pacto usano, todo sera maravilloso y de color verde.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2011)

Bueno, si eso lo pensamos nos. Pero y la niña de Pollastre, que opina? Se habra ido rafaxl de vacaciones?aparecera hoy por el foro?

qui lo sá


----------



## loblesa (29 Jul 2011)

Moody's avisa a Santander, BBVA y Caixabank 

EFE 29/07/2011 09:34h

La agencia de medición de riesgos Moody´s colocó hoy en revisión para una posible rebaja las calificaciones de deuda de cinco bancos españoles, después de que amenazara también con rebajar la calificación de España.

En un comunicado, la agencia explicó que los cinco bancos afectados por esta posible rebaja serían el Santander, el BBVA, CaixaBank, La Caixa y la Confederación Española de Cajas de Ahorros (CECA).

Moody"s también anunció hoy que rebaja en un escalón las calificaciones de la deuda a largo plazo de Castilla-La Mancha, Murcia, Valencia, Cataluña, Andalucía y Castilla y León.

Moody's avisa a Santander, BBVA y Caixabank - Cotizalia.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jul 2011)

parece otra sesión calcada a la de ayer...ienso:


----------



## pollastre (29 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @Sr.Pollastre, siguiendo con el tema del volumen, guarda alguna informacion sobre el volumen pre lehman y post lehman, o ha apreciado usted un descenso/ascenso del volumen en estos ultimos 3 anhos.



No deje que le vuelvan loco: "los de siempre" han estado y siguen estando ahí, en el mismo sitio, año tras año. Cuando parece que el volumen desciende apreciablemente, al mes siguiente vuelve a repuntar. Cuando parece que todo el mundo echa pestes de la renta variable, luego resurge con más fuerza.

Créame, de este tren no se baja nadie (nadie que sepa cómo ganar dinero recurrentemente, se entiende). Los fundamentales, como digo siempre, son excusas cazagacelas.

Le puedo asegurar que a pesar de haber atravesado toda la crisis de la zona euro este par de meses pasados, las proyecciones seguían funcionando, los institucionales seguían comprando cuando tocaba comprar, y vendían cuando tocaba vender. 

Nunca he sentido demasiado respeto profesional por los leoncios "tradicionales"; en mi percepción, alcanzar el éxito porque te respaldan varios miles de millones de € en potencial de operativa, capital humano y tecnología, pues como que no tiene demasiado mérito. Me gustaría ver a muchos de ellos como empecé yo, con un Core2 Duo de €2000 hace varios años. 
No obstante, debo reconocer que estos señores han sabido montarse un chiringuito de puta madre para "ordeñar" a las gacelas año tras año... a cada meneo que le dan al árbol, son capaces de asociarle un fundamental... ahora corea... ahora grecia... ahora el techo de deuda... ahora que nos invaden de raticulín...y la gente se lo cree a pies juntillas... ese "mérito" sí hay que reconocérselo.


----------



## fragel013 (29 Jul 2011)

Moodys? De qué me suena ese nombre...?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jul 2011)

Que me diga a mí que piramidar no da pasta, la madre que lo parió, eso sí, hay que piramidar bien... ::

¡Tú es que piramidas mal, chaval! (Biblia del TT, libro de los kamikazes, Barreras 16-12)


----------



## atman (29 Jul 2011)

Pues para mi humilde opinión, las cosas están de mírame y no me toques. Así que yo no dejo de tener palomitas a mano, para evitar tentaciones.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2011)

Cuantos largos tienes ya BL?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jul 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Me gustaría ver a muchos de ellos como empecé yo, con un Core2 Duo de €2000 hace varios años...



Así cualquiera.


----------



## Yo2k1 (29 Jul 2011)

Posible convocatoria de elecciones a las 12.30
Por si os interesa en movimientos bursatiles


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuantos largos tienes ya BL?



Dos, pero no voy a abrir más, cierro y abro posiciones según lo veo.

El que tenga datos detallados de las últimas semanas tiene un tesoro, ahí, enterrado entre los datos hay de todo, mini-pánico, mini-euforia, entradas del BCE, amagos de entradas del BCE, subidas y bajadas del SP seguidas con el correspondiente retardo-desmadre por el Ibex.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jul 2011)

¿creeis que si hoy se anuncía el Adelanto Electoral, esto ira parriba?

Hagan apuestas; yo creo que subiría hasta los 10250...:X


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2011)

No va en conha me pongo largo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Jul 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿creeis que si hoy se anuncía el Adelanto Electoral, esto ira parriba?
> 
> Hagan apuestas; yo creo que subiría hasta los 10250...:X



Zapatero convocará hoy elecciones anticipadas para el 20 de noviembre

directos a los 12.000


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jul 2011)

tal vez no:no:...pero quien se crea que vamos hacía los 6000, ya puede comprarse una cueva y criogenizarse...


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jul 2011)

Ojo señores.....


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Jul 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ojo señores.....



anda q no sabe usted crear tension ambiental........

alarga la frase jodio ::


----------



## credulo (29 Jul 2011)

El anuncio de las elecciones anticipadas puede dar un pequeño rebote pero no creo que subamos mucho más. Me parece más impactante la deuda USA


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2011)

Fuera, que estoy muy tenso.

Fran que no cobran por teclear, escribe.


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jul 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> anda q no sabe usted crear tension ambiental........
> 
> alarga la frase jodio ::



Mire el gráfico...están cogiendo gacelillas alcistas con la noticia...pero el movimiento fuerte ahora.


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Jul 2011)

que listo es ZP.... elecciones el 20N para que no puedan haber manifestaciones.... de otra índole...


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jul 2011)

Bueno señores, les sigo leyendo. Suerte, vamos al lío.


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Jul 2011)

fran200..... cierro mis corto? 

se lo dejo a huevo para una respuesta de las q le gustan....... cortas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2011)

La lehce Fran has debido desplumar gacelas como si nada, pero bueno, ahora comentando niveles te puedes redimir.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jul 2011)

Fran, ¿estás trabajando ahora mismo?


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Jul 2011)

ojo, q los q se estan desplomando son los gabachos, no nosotros


----------



## cmolins (29 Jul 2011)

Añado el texto en este POST según me han recomendado.


Buenos días:

Aunque hace meses que os leo en la clandestinidad y viendo que los threads que aparecen a la hora de crear este post no creo que tengan mucha credibilidad... ¿cuál es el origen de la chickengirl? ¿es un SW 'comprable' y,o,u 'descargable'?

'here are the similar threads we found'
La niña del espejo
La niña repelente
La niña terrorista
La niña come piedras
Niña no te modernices


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jul 2011)

ni con un palo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2011)

La ninha del Sr.Pollastre como todo tiene un precio, pero es tal, que si lo tuviera, ese dinero que vale, ya le digo yo que tendria para vivir toda su vida.

Los ultimos en intentar comprarla fueron los goldman, y ni estos pudieron.

PD. Es broma, la ninha no es mas que una vietnamita a la que se le dan bien los numeros.


----------



## Violator (29 Jul 2011)

Ya casi estamos en verde :XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La ninha del Sr.Pollastre como todo tiene un precio, pero es tal, que si lo tuviera, ese dinero que vale, ya le digo yo que tendria para vivir toda su vida.
> 
> Los ultimos en intentar comprarla fueron los goldman, y ni estos pudieron.
> 
> PD. Es broma, la ninha no es mas que una vietnamita a la que se le dan bien los numeros.



son varias, trabajan en equipo y son chinas, son las primas del tito yuri!


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2011)

hay que me lol :::: 

vamonos ahora si que tendremos guano del weno


----------



## Pindik87 (29 Jul 2011)

PIB EEUU peor de lo esperado.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 Jul 2011)

Creo que voy a comprar SAN en breve, si baja un poco más, ¿qué tal lo veis?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jul 2011)

en ocasiones veo Bulls-Traps...::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2011)

Veo mucha pupa fuera y poca aqui.
Lo que significa que nos van a dar mucha mas pupa.


----------



## pyn (29 Jul 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Creo que voy a comprar SAN en breve, si baja un poco más, ¿qué tal lo veis?



Que te vas a adelantar, la bajada que se avecina va a ser duradera. Veremos SAN por debajo de 9&euro; durante tiempo me da.


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2011)

Me sorprende el aguante de hoy del chulibex. Se han dado todos los condicionantes para romper a la baja con facilidad.

Entramos en el finde y seguramente el negrito y Bernie arreglen el papelón para poder seguir imprimiendo a destajo.

A ver quién tiene huevos a quedarse abierto (largo o corto) este finde


----------



## rosonero (29 Jul 2011)

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


MERCADOS

Subidas por posibles cambios en la propuesta Boehner
Viernes, 29 de Julio del 2011 - 16:56:05

Las acciones europeas recuperan terreno después de que salgan informaciones que apuntan a que la oferta de Boehner está sufriendo cambios para ganar más apoyos.


----------



## INTRUDER (29 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> - CAPITAL BOLSA -
> 
> 
> MERCADOS
> ...




!!!!!!!!!!!! Safari de gacelillas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Pindik87 (29 Jul 2011)

No si aún terminaremos en verde ::


----------



## rosonero (29 Jul 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> No si aún terminaremos en verde ::



Para ser exactos .... 9700c 8:


----------



## Yo2k1 (29 Jul 2011)

Vaya pitorreo y con perdon, al final hoy tambien acaba en verde.
No tengo nunca nada en acciones pero la verdad, es, que me parece tan manipulado el ibex, que es hasta divertido verlo.
Entiendo cuando os gustan mas otros indices, vaya dia ayer y hoy.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2011)

El VIX tocando una resistencia. Largos y mas alla, yujuuuuuuuuu.

Me quedo largo, y esta vez buscando los diezmiles :fiufiu:


----------



## rosonero (29 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Para ser exactos .... 9700c 8:




Puajjj, al final se han cortado, el Chulibex ya no es lo que era


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2011)

estan con el techo de deuda , cuando eso ya es lo de menos ojala y lo suban , subiran las bolsas un 2 o 3 % pa luego caer un 30 -_-


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Puajjj, al final se han cortado, el Chulibex ya no es lo que era



Con dos huevos, lo han bajado 100 puntitos en 10 minutos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jul 2011)

Menuda engañifa......sigo diciendo que estamos más cerca del 10250 que del 6000......y cuando resuelvan el Paripé Usano nos acercaremos al 10500...:fiufiu:...El Chulibex es asín...:cook:


----------



## Claca (29 Jul 2011)

¿Cómo de alcista lo veis?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Jul 2011)

Claca ponga usted la grafica del VIX si puede, creo que se aprecia muy bien la zona de resistencia.


----------



## burbufilia (30 Jul 2011)

Viendo el intradía de Ibex, ¿no estará habiendo distribución al canto? Las bajadas intradía (mediodía y cierre) son totalmente verticales


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jul 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Viendo el intradía de Ibex, ¿no estará habiendo distribución al canto? Las bajadas intradía (mediodía y cierre) son totalmente verticales



explicate, please


----------



## burbufilia (30 Jul 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> explicate, please



Si quieres vender y tienes mucho papel por vender y lo haces de golpe y a mercado, para insta-colocar el papel tienes que aceptar un precio inferior por los últimos papelitos que quieres colocar. Es ley de oferta y demanda. Eso explicaría una bajada en el índice instantánea. Las subidas intradía han sido menos verticales, y eso se puede explicar porque un pezqueñín compra ahora, otro pezqueñín compra un minuto más tarde y poco a poco va subiendo el precio, pero no al instante. 

Ejemplo: quiero vender 100 acciones que están cotizando a 10€ y quiero venderlas ya. Viendo las posiciones, estos son mis compradores en este momento:

- uno acepta comprármelas a 10€ pero tiene 30 acciones
- otro acepta comprármelas a 9,95€ pero tiene 45 acciones
- otro acepta comprármelas a 9,90€ y tiene 25 acciones

Pues si quiero vender ya, por las últimas 25 acciones habré vendido a 9,90€. Y el último precio al que cotizarán las acciones en ese mercado será 9,90€ y no 10. En el gráfico de la acción, lo que verás será una bajada abrupta de 10€ a 9,90€


----------



## Claca (30 Jul 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Viendo el intradía de Ibex, ¿no estará habiendo distribución al canto? Las bajadas intradía (mediodía y cierre) son totalmente verticales



Pues yo hago justamente la lectura contraria. A mí lo que me parece es que el IBEX está intentando -otra cosa es que lo consiga- girarse al alza. De hecho en la sesión del jueves ya comenté que los mínimos daban esperanzas para un stop muy ajustado, y en la sesión del viernes el mínimo absoluto se marcó, pese a la volatilidad y el miedo, bajo unos escasos 18 puntos del mínimo anterior:







En los tres grandes se aprecian laterales parecidos, lo mejor es dejar que se resuelvan y creernos el resultado ;-)

Esto es a muy corto plazo. A corto, el comentario más significativo lo hice hace unos días, cuando índices y valores llegaron a la resistencia que señalé. Como comenté, era venta realista y cortos si nos daban la oportunidad volviendo a la zona de giro. El SAN ha llegado de los 8,16 marcados como resistencia hasta los 7,16, un eurillo, casi na, pero ahora ya hay que esperar a que los índices se decidan antes de plantearnos un nuevo movimiento.

Hay objetivos bajistas activados en Europa y en USA, pero a veces estos fallan en favor de fuerzas alcistas superiores y, de momento, el DOW marca nuevos mínimos, pero no así el IBEX, así que vamos a ver esos laterales si quieren más a papá Pepón o a mamá Guano.


----------



## Claca (30 Jul 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Claca ponga usted la grafica del VIX si puede, creo que se aprecia muy bien la zona de resistencia.



¿Lineal o logarítmico?


----------



## Cimoc (30 Jul 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues yo hago justamente la lectura contraria. A mí lo que me parece es que el IBEX está intentando -otra cosa es que lo consiga- girarse al alza. De hecho en la sesión del jueves ya comenté que los mínimos daban esperanzas para un stop muy ajustado, y en la sesión del viernes el mínimo absoluto se marcó, pese a la volatilidad y el miedo, bajo unos escasos 18 puntos del mínimo anterior:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy contigo, lo tuvo a guevo para cerrar el gap que marcas en el gráfico y no hizo ni amago de ello.

Creo que de superarse en cierres los máximos del viernes nos vamos a cerrar la ventana en los 9800.


----------



## rafaxl (31 Jul 2011)

Recordatorio: se ha llegado a un principio de acuerdo en eeuu sobre el techo de deuda, mañana puede ser un dia peponiano si esto tiene trascendencia.

Buen dia.


----------



## rosonero (31 Jul 2011)

Cimoc dijo:


> Estoy contigo, lo tuvo a guevo para cerrar el gap que marcas en el gráfico y no hizo ni amago de ello.
> 
> *Creo que de superarse en cierres los máximos del viernes nos vamos a cerrar la ventana en los 9800*.



Esto + esto otro



rafaxl dijo:


> Recordatorio: *se ha llegado a un principio de acuerdo en eeuu sobre el techo de deuda*, mañana puede ser un dia peponiano si esto tiene trascendencia.
> 
> Buen dia.



= Pepon day

Que pereza, vuelta al lateral, a los brotes verdes, que si los 10.500 ... eso sí, rbotic a la nevera una temporada.


----------



## bmbnct (31 Jul 2011)

Soy nuevo en este hilo, pero os leo en silencio ya que por ahora no puedo aportar mucho.
Ya comentasteis la reacción del IBEX 35 cuando hablaba ZP; gráficamente:







Articulo completo: El valor del dinero - La Prima ZP: el adelanto electoral vale 2.500 millones de euros


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Jul 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Zapatero convocará hoy elecciones anticipadas para el 20 de noviembre
> 
> directos a los 12.000



esto ya lo dije yo que nos ibamos a los 10200-10500 si había adelanto de elecciones y encima el paripe usano se solucionaba, pero no me tomarón en serio...:X...en fin...:rolleye:...mañana se vera, creo que me pondré largo...


----------



## rosonero (31 Jul 2011)

Está claro que será día de largos pero no sé si durará mucho, las agencias de rating nos tienen puesta la pierna encima y no tardará en caer un nuevo toque de atención. 
Tampoco creo que sea decartable un toque de atención, aquello de poner en perspectiva negativa, a la deuda usana por considerar la solución demasiado in extremis o incluso temporal.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Jul 2011)

por supuesto solo haré Intradia, ya que esta alegría durara horas ó un dia-dos...:fiufiu: (como cuando suben tipos el BCE)...


----------



## besto (31 Jul 2011)

Todos alcistas... momento perfecto para una caza de toros... 

Con la prima de españa a 6 y pico y el spread a 360 puntos... en cualquier momento una noticia de duda o recalificación de deuda y nos vamos a los infiernos (1000 points mínimo del tirón). 

Mi opinión...


----------



## burbufilia (31 Jul 2011)

Ojo con poneros alcistas, que el acuerdo usano estaba descontadísimo. El Dow creo que sólo palmó un 4% esta semana. Si hubiera habido un sentimiento de probabilidad realista de suspensión de pagos, el índice se hubiera ido a los infiernos.

Lo más probable es un rebote a muy corto, lateralidad y poco volumen, que para eso estamos en agosto. La púa es que no veo fuerza alcista que pueda romper primeras resistencias a unos pocos meses vista. Sigo oliendo a guano, a mi pesar.


----------



## Kalevala (31 Jul 2011)

besto dijo:


> Todos alcistas... momento perfecto para una caza de toros...
> 
> Con la prima de españa a 6 y pico y el spread a 360 puntos... en cualquier momento una noticia de duda o recalificación de deuda y nos vamos a los infiernos (1000 points mínimo del tirón).
> 
> Mi opinión...



Mil puntos del tirón son muchos puntos, no crees?
Es más de un 10% al nivel donde estamos. No se si ha habido algún día en la historia de la bolsa con esa caida :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2011)

besto dijo:


> Todos alcistas... momento perfecto para una caza de toros...
> 
> Con la prima de españa a 6 y pico y el spread a 360 puntos... en cualquier momento una noticia de duda o recalificación de deuda y nos vamos a los infiernos (1000 points mínimo del tirón).
> 
> Mi opinión...



Ya dije hacia principios de semana, que es tan evidente que da hasta miedo, :cook:


----------



## Cimoc (31 Jul 2011)

Creo que la cuestión no es si alcistas o bajistas, si no intentar "leer" el gráfico y las velas lo mejor posible, en el gráfico que puso Claca se ve que el precio rebota varias veces sobre los 9500 formando un triple suelo a corto y se estrella otras tantas contra los 9650 pipo arriba/abajo.

Resumiendo, cierres por encima de 9650...rebote y cierres por debajo de 9470 agua.


----------



## Claca (31 Jul 2011)

...pero es que hablamos de una formación que afecta al muy corto plazo, no tiene por qué tener más repercusión que eso. En el caso del IBEX, entre los 9.860 y los 9.930, tiene una buena zona de resistencia.


----------



## Cimoc (31 Jul 2011)

En mi caso el intradía, por eso decía mas arriba que en caso de rotura del 9650 el objetivo serian los 9800 y pico una vez allí ya se veria si se gira a la baja.


----------



## rosonero (31 Jul 2011)

El acuerdo sobre la deuda de EEUU est cerca a falta de cerrar unos flecos 'importantes' | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es

Parece que quieren darle un poco más de emoción a la jornada churribesca de mañana.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Ago 2011)

Señores, buenos dias, cuidado con el tren.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Ago 2011)

otro paripé resuelto in extremis como el del default griego de hace unos días resuelto por la UE...:rolleye:...TEATRO DEL BUENO... vergonzoso......Chulibex pasa de los 10000 hoy, he dicho.:X


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> otro paripé resuelto in extremis como el del default griego de hace unos días resuelto por la UE...:rolleye:...TEATRO DEL BUENO... vergonzoso......Chulibex pasa de los 10000 hoy, he dicho.:X



Mal asunto... como dicen por ahí arriba, esto llevaría a que el *malvado robotnik* quedase congelado en la nevera una vez más, y sus malvados planes de alcanzar los místicos 7000 tonuelísticos, de nuevo desbaratados...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores, buenos dias, cuidado con el tren.



A veces lo obvio no se puede evitar,no?


----------



## ghkghk (1 Ago 2011)

De vuelta de una semana en Formentera con 5 amigos, y agradecido a Dios por tener novia y estar enamorado, porque de inalcanzables diosas italianas colmado me hayo.

Espero que la semana bursátil os resultara propiacia, amigos del guano.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> De vuelta de una semana en Formentera con 5 amigos, y agradecido a Dios por tener novia y estar enamorado, porque de inalcanzables diosas italianas colmado me hayo.
> 
> Espero que la semana bursátil os resultara propiacia, amigos del guano.



¿No hay documento gráfico?

(Como cuelgues un gráfico de la bolsa de Milán, reporte).


----------



## ghkghk (1 Ago 2011)

Toma BL, del ferry:







Como estas o mejores, a millares. La foto no la hice yo, pero iba al lado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Toma BL, del ferry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me ponen bastante alcista. ::


----------



## rosonero (1 Ago 2011)

Joer con las italianas, enséñaselas al Ibex que justito le ha durado la alegría media hora. 

Buenos días y tal.


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Toma BL, del ferry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La de blanco tiene un _je ne se qua_.... en fin, no digo ná, que luego se sabe tó.


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Ago 2011)

tranquilo q al ritmo q va italia pronto estaran a precio de saldo hasta los blue chip femeninos 

yo soy mas de las bolsas del este :: esas si me ponen alcista a full


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> tranquilo q al ritmo q va italia pronto estaran a precio de saldo hasta los blue chip femeninos
> 
> yo soy mas de las bolsas del este :: esas si me ponen alcista a full



Qué le gusta la carne con tomate, señor PPP.... ::


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Ago 2011)

por cierto, no hay ninguna foto en la q se vean mejor los fundamentales?  o para poder tirar unas lineas.....


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué le gusta la carne con tomate, señor PPP.... ::



ein? no entender


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ein? no entender



Frase hecha - de corte ciertamente machista - que se usa bastante por aquí abajo, y que viene a querer decir que le va a Ud. el "jaleo", vamos, las féminas.


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Ago 2011)

la primera vez q la oigo 

pues eso creo si  las feminas rubias de ojos claros, mas exactamente 

(aunq luego el amor es ciego........ y caro )


----------



## Claca (1 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Joer con las italianas, enséñaselas al Ibex que justito le ha durado la alegría media hora.
> 
> Buenos días y tal.



Triste como es el IBEX, la referencia serían los 9.595, mientras se mantenga, el sesgo es alcista.


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2011)

Están castigando duro a los largos de primera hora de la mañana... los que pensaron que el acuerdo de deuda USA iba a invocar a Pepón.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Están castigando duro a los largos de primera hora de la mañana... los que pensaron que el acuerdo de deuda USA iba a invocar a Pepón.



Yo pensé que pepón ya estaba _hinbocado_, pero era demasiado obvio,verdad? Podrán aguantar su furia y detenerlo unas horas más? Estarán esperando a los usanos?


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo pensé que pepón ya estaba _hinbocado_, pero era demasiado obvio,verdad? Podrán aguantar su furia y detenerlo unas horas más? Estarán esperando a los usanos?



Están intentando pivotar en 723x, pero les está costando la vida misma. Hay mucha contrapartida en el lado vendedor, y eso dificulta subir el precio. Ahora mismo el papel está volando (literalmente), así que veremos qué parte es mas cabezona ( o quien aguanta más dolor ).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Están intentando pivotar en 723x, pero les está costando la vida misma. Hay mucha contrapartida en el lado vendedor, y eso dificulta subir el precio. Ahora mismo el papel está volando (literalmente), así que veremos qué parte es mas cabezona ( o quien aguanta más dolor ).



O quien tiene más $ € para aguantar el tirón...

edito: ¿Sale algún dato macro hoy que pueda desequilibrar la balanza?


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> O quien tiene más $ € para aguantar el tirón...
> 
> edito: ¿Sale algún dato macro hoy que pueda desequilibrar la balanza?



En Europa están saliendo algunos (bastante malos, por lo que se ve) pero parece que hoy no tocan sustos USA.


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2011)

Vaya sesioncita que llevamos, con los huevos de la mierda del acuerdo de deuda de los cojones... han pasado por todos los puntos de entrada como Speedy Gonzalez por la línea de meta, como una exhalación y sin detenerse siquiera a saludar al respetable.

Así no hay quien meta los hocicos... so pena de que se los "pelen".


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Ago 2011)

Ciao bella, io sono uno successo speculatore finanziario...

Ho bisogno di una segretaria con conoscenza di Excel


----------



## ghkghk (1 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ciao bella, io sono uno successo speculatore finanziario...
> 
> Ho bisogno di una segretaria con conoscenza di Excel





Io!!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Io!!!



Creo que le van más los futbolistas, de todas formas, tiene un tatuaje en el brazo, descartada... :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2011)

Mi lema es:

*Soy una gacela contumaz y creo en pepón*


... aún a riesgo de comérmelo con papas...

evil uncle _SAN_ at 7,19


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Creo que le van más los futbolistas, de todas formas, tiene un tatuaje en el brazo, descartada... :no:



Brazo? que brazo? Yo no veo ningún brazo!


----------



## rosonero (1 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Io!!!



Vaya con Melissa, de apellido melafo 

Por cierto, hace una eternidad, o me lo parece, ... largo en 9630 8:


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2011)

Hoy está la cosa "complicadilla". Mucho jachondo por ahí suelto, veamos:





El día no parecía empezar demasiado torcido, respetando el primer punto de giro (A). El rebote era pequeño, demasiado para lo que suele ser habitual, y eso avisaba de que hoy la cosa iba de bajadas. 

Llega el primer susto: amago de doble suelo en proyección (B), y antes de que se pueda pestañear, FUAKA, castañazo y punto de entrada arrasado.

Llegamos a (C), donde vuelve a comportarse decentemente. Otra vez el rebote es demasiado pequeño, apenas hay tregua para los alcistas. Ese tipo de detalles son como carteles gigantes de neón diciendo "Peligro, no hay pólvora ni ganas de subir". 

Seguimos al nuevo intento de doble suelo en la siguiente proyección (D). Esta vez es aún peor que la anterior, ni siquiera hace el amago de apoyarse, y no hay prisioneros en la saltada de stops. 

Con todo, se confirma el interés comprador en esa proyección, y se ve como de momento contiene al precio en su entorno. Llegados a (E) lo más normal es que todavía nos metan un hocicazo antes de dar tregua a los largos, pero ya veremos, porque parece que hoy están especialmente simpáticos y todo puede pasar.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Ago 2011)

De todas formas, me da puñetero asco. Llevo yendo 13 veranos ininterrumpidamente a Formentera y poco a poco ha dejado de ser el paraíso desconocido que fue en su momento. Este año sin ir más lejos he visto con mis propios ojos a Sete Gibernau, Dani Alves, Heidi Klum (de lejos), Giorgio Armani, Vieri, un par de famosas del corazón cuyo nombre no conozco pero se ve que son muy populares... y claro, eso sale en prensa. Y lo que sale en prensa atrae a garrulos. Y Formentera se está llenando de garrulos hispanistaníes (los italianos han estado siempre).

Resultado, ya no mola tanto. El verano que viene con TRE a 64 euros vendo y busco pastos más verdes.


----------



## rosonero (1 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Vaya con Melissa, de apellido melafo
> 
> Por cierto, hace una eternidad, o me lo parece, ... largo en 9630f 8:




Fuera en 9670f  

Pd. Ahora se arrancarán los ********* como si lo viera ::


----------



## rosonero (1 Ago 2011)

Que aburrimiento de lateral

Para entretener, a ver si os identificáis en el vídeo 

[YOUTUBE]‪We Are Traders - A tribute to all those trading the markets‬&rlm; - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Que aburrimiento de lateral
> 
> Para entretener, a ver si os identificáis en el vídeo
> 
> [YOUTUBE]‪We Are Traders - A tribute to all those trading the markets‬&rlm; - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]



He tardado un poco en encontrarlo, pero con éste me pegué unas buenas risas...

[YOUTUBE]‪Local Trader‬&rlm; - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Ago 2011)

Bien como alguna vez he puesto los dias que he ganado, hoy pongo justo lo contrario, aunque hasta que no vendes no pierdes, no? eh ghkghk, jajaja sorry por la broma. Voy a dar orden de comprar tecnicas a 35 para subirte la accion por lo de las italianas.

Pues como dije me puse largo con 3 contratos mini ibex, y puse el stop profit en 9860 facil para ganarme unos 500 euros hoy y poder seguir comiendo percebes y langosta, vamos lo tipico. Pero he vuelto de comprarlos y me encuentro esto, asi que me voy a llevarselos al pescadero, que hoy como una de latun.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> He tardado un poco en encontrarlo, pero con éste me pegué unas buenas risas...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]‪Local Trader‬&rlm; - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]



Estos dibujos son la caña, tiene otro muy bueno sobre el qe.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bien como alguna vez he puesto los dias que he ganado, hoy pongo justo lo contrario, aunque hasta que no vendes no pierdes, no? eh ghkghk, jajaja sorry por la broma. Voy a dar orden de comprar tecnicas a 35 para subirte la accion por lo de las italianas.
> 
> Pues como dije me puse largo con 3 contratos mini ibex, y puse el stop profit en 9860 facil para ganarme unos 500 euros hoy y poder seguir comiendo percebes y langosta, vamos lo tipico. Pero he vuelto de comprarlos y me encuentro esto, asi que me voy a llevarselos al pescadero, que hoy como una de latun.





No sabes cuán feliz es la vida del inversor a largo plazo! Es algo que recomiendo a todo el mundo. Casi deseas que bajen más para comprar más barato inocho:

¿A 35? Pues creo que va para largo, aunque seas bienvenido al barco.

Por cierto, y hablando de langostas, si alguien va a Formentera y le apetece un súper homenaje, puedo decirle un sitio alejado del turismo que me volvió loco. 3 kilos para 5 personas... una enorme frita con patatas y ajitos de morirse, y luego dos más pequeñas en caldereta increíbles. Antes, mejillones y anchoas. Y acabando con una buena copa de Martin Miller's (a ésta invitada, qué menos). La comida empezó antes de las 14h y acabó casi a las 19h, por lo que con la tontería pasas el día. Salimos a 90 euros, pero más caro me parece quien se gasta eso en un día en Terra Mítica o viendo la carrera de F1.


----------



## rosonero (1 Ago 2011)

Más madera !!!

_
Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Monument securities comenta en una nota que el rating de EEUU debería ser rebajado esta misma semana a AA con perspectiva negativa, ante la muy baja cifra de reducción de déficit pactada...ese va a ser el peligro con el que vamos a vivir a partir de ahora, como en cualquier momento alguien lleve a cabo esa rebaja las bolsas pueden reaccionar violentamente a la baja...
_


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bien como alguna vez he puesto los dias que he ganado, hoy pongo justo lo contrario, aunque hasta que no vendes no pierdes, no? eh ghkghk, jajaja sorry por la broma. Voy a dar orden de comprar tecnicas a 35 para subirte la accion por lo de las italianas.
> 
> Pues como dije me puse largo con 3 contratos mini ibex, y puse el stop profit en 9860 facil para ganarme unos 500 euros hoy y poder seguir comiendo percebes y langosta, vamos lo tipico. Pero he vuelto de comprarlos y me encuentro esto, asi que me voy a llevarselos al pescadero, que hoy como una de latun.



La sesión de hoy está siendo _bastante_ jodida, al menos bajo mi punto de vista. Respeta muy poco, los faroles son constantes (y de resolución violenta) y cuesta tela enganchar una ventana de entrada decente.


----------



## faraico (1 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> De todas formas, me da puñetero asco. Llevo yendo 13 veranos ininterrumpidamente a Formentera y poco a poco ha dejado de ser el paraíso desconocido que fue en su momento. Este año sin ir más lejos he visto con mis propios ojos a Sete Gibernau, Dani Alves, Heidi Klum (de lejos), Giorgio Armani, Vieri, un par de famosas del corazón cuyo nombre no conozco pero se ve que son muy populares... y claro, eso sale en prensa. Y lo que sale en prensa atrae a garrulos. Y Formentera se está llenando de garrulos hispanistaníes (los italianos han estado siempre).
> 
> Resultado, ya no mola tanto. El verano que viene con TRE a 64 euros vendo y busco pastos más verdes.



Pues te doy la razón.

Este verano pasé por Ibiza y aproveché para conocer Formentera ya que todo el mundo me hablaba de maravilla.

Me recomendaron playa de Illetes, concretamente en la que está el chiringo "el pirata" y en fin...parecía benidorm...no exagero....el de la toalla más cercana estaba a menos de un metro....por supuesto todas las hamacas ocupadas.

Y el chiringo caro de ******** la ración de paella a 26.

TRE a 64??

Y mis SAN a 18 y bordamos el veranoooooooo:Aplauso:

sl2


----------



## ghkghk (1 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Pues te doy la razón.
> 
> Este verano pasé por Ibiza y aproveché para conocer Formentera ya que todo el mundo me hablaba de maravilla.
> 
> ...




Formentera como todo lo bueno, se ha acabado conociendo y masificando, y eso que los políticos están haciendo lo imposible y más por frenar la fiesta, especialmente cerca de la playa. Y si el Pirata te pareció caro, mejor ni te acerques a Juan y Andrea. De cualquier forma, el arroz en el Pirata lo suelen hacer bien.

Veo a TRE más cerca de los 64 que de los 28 ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Ago 2011)

en ibiza busca al rey de la fideua, por ses salines.. 

tomo noto de los locales de formentera, aunque despues de tu informe, las ganas de ir son cada vez menos. asi que ahora a parte de los italianos vienen los españoles a imitarlos? sera cuestion de quedarse en la isla magica.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> en ibiza busca al rey de la fideua, por ses salines..
> 
> tomo noto de los locales de formentera, aunque despues de tu informe, las ganas de ir son cada vez menos. asi que ahora a parte de los italianos vienen los españoles a imitarlos? sera cuestion de quedarse en la isla magica.





Si es para ir en junio o septiembre, para mí Formentera es casi perfecta. Incluso la primera quincena de julio. Pero las seis semanas centrales del verano, en mi opinión, son para echar a correr. Como casi toda España, por cierto.

Me apunto el consejo sobre Ibiza.


----------



## rosonero (1 Ago 2011)

Si los usanos no ponen remedio vamos a pasar de Pepon day a certificado's day


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Si los usanos no ponen remedio vamos a pasar de Pepon day a certificado's day



En la última bajada se han fundido todo el saldo positivo diario que llevábamos acumulado (1000 contratos) y aún han caído a 300 en negativo. Todo esto en unos 7 minutos. Menudo viaje....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Ago 2011)

reconozco mi Owned y me lo como...::...pueden Uds. criticarme...::


----------



## rosonero (1 Ago 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> reconozco mi Owned y me lo como...::...pueden Uds. criticarme...::



No se corte y recuérdenoslo que aquí quien más quien menos andábamos con los vaticinios.


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2011)

No voy a entrar corto a estas alturas (nunca se sube uno a un autobús que ya ha salido de la estación), y no hay cojones de encontrar una ventana de pull para entrada a largos, es imposible, no dan tregua. 

Me rindo y dejo a cero el casillero, mañana será otro día.


----------



## burbufilia (1 Ago 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> reconozco mi Owned y me lo como...::...pueden Uds. criticarme...::



No acertaste? Dijiste rebote chiquirriquitín y guano


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Ago 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> reconozco mi Owned y me lo como...::...pueden Uds. criticarme...::





rosonero dijo:


> No se corte y recuérdenoslo que aquí quien más quien menos andábamos con los vaticinios.



que bien que ya se saben que lo de los 12.000 era coña. las predicciones buenas las hacen los maestros de por aqui..
sea lo que sea, parece que no quieren compañia en este viaje..

maese pollastre: estoy por hacer como usted y terminar la tarde viendo alguna pelicula :cook:


----------



## rosonero (1 Ago 2011)

Para owned ese intento de rebote europeo justo antes de la apertura usana :: Parece que los usanos no están por la labor y como les dé por cerrar su gap de apertura ...:abajo:


----------



## Mulder (1 Ago 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues estas, aunque no son italianas, no tienen tatuajes y además pertenecen al equipo tonueliano:

[YOUTUBE]AsfQsUYZ5Y8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mi lema es:
> 
> *Soy una gacela contumaz y creo en pepón*
> 
> ...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Ago 2011)

pensaba entrar en GAM y SAB pero al final me tire atras...en plan Cobaldeeee......SAB esta barato, pero quien sabe...:fiufiu::rolleye:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



esa imagen es Brutal....:8:::


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2011)

Terrorífico el hostión....

edit: Impresionante la actividad durante el dato macro USA. Aunque estés fuera de mercado, merece la pena quedarse delante de la pantalla a ver cómo vuelan los ticks. Increíble.


Edit2: flash crash en potencia... ojo, que se les ha ido la mano y están provocando efecto avalancha de stops !!!!


edit3: madreeeee qué cerca hemos estado .... :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Terrorífico el hostión....



Más que terrorífico: precioso.


----------



## Claca (1 Ago 2011)

Vuelvo del médico y como ha cambiado el panorama... La pérdida de los 9.595 cambiaba el sesgo. La primera reacción alcista sobre los 600 confirmaba el planteamiento, sólo hay que ver lo que ha costado perder ese nivel y como desde entonces, con pull y todo, el precio ha seguido descendiendo sin pausa. Una vez más la ley del sentimiento contrario nos juega una mala pasada y de nuevo recuerdo lo que comenté hace poco "cuando una figura falla en un entorno técnico propicio, es de esperar una reacción fuerte en el sentido contrario".


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Ago 2011)

pero el acuerdo de ayer Usano aún lo tienen que ratificar a las 20.00 (hora española) en el Congreso...ienso: ¿ lo harán ó no ?:fiufiu: y en USA de momento verde...:cook:


----------



## Dula (1 Ago 2011)

¿Qué leches pasa para este despeñe?

¿A cómo está la prima de riesgo?


----------



## EL FARAON (1 Ago 2011)

Joder como baja, se le han roto los frenos, lunes negro negro.


----------



## Yo2k1 (1 Ago 2011)

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 6,12% (última actualización 02Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,51% (última actualización 16:02)
Spread de nuestra deuda: 361 pb


----------



## Pindik87 (1 Ago 2011)

jojojojo el ISM se desploma por "sorpresa"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2011)

cagüen...no veo la _big picture_...
bueno si la cosa no mejora....me largo por donde he venido pero más ligero de equipaje


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2011)

Chulibex cae 120 pipos en 4 minutos.

Lleva meses muerto y con el mascarín de oxígeno para disimular mientras el SP peponeaba.

Cuando caiga el SP, si es que lo hace, veremos al chulibex sin careta.


----------



## Antiparras (1 Ago 2011)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Qué leches pasa para este despeñe?
> 
> ¿A cómo está la prima de riesgo?



a 362 points hamijou. es hora de roscarse la boina y salir por patas!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Ago 2011)

Vaya caída brutal.


----------



## credulo (1 Ago 2011)

Sujetadme!

Empiezo a ver la bolsa barata, con algún que otro valor que se hace el golosón. Dan ganas de meterse largo aunque solo sea con la puntita...

¿Es grave?


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2011)

Todo rojo: índices, metales, leuro, ....


----------



## Claca (1 Ago 2011)

¿Alguien tendría la bondad de decirme cual ha sido el mínimo en el STOXX?


----------



## Yo2k1 (1 Ago 2011)

Spread de nuestra deuda: 366 pb
Subiendo


----------



## Dula (1 Ago 2011)

Pero, ¿hay algo que justifique esto?


----------



## Overlord (1 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Todo rojo: índices, metales, leuro, ....



Bueno, los metales se han dado la vuelta y suben con alegria, alegria


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Bueno, los metales se han dado la vuelta y suben con alegria, alegria



han recuperado pero siguen en rojo ... de momento.


----------



## Yo2k1 (1 Ago 2011)

Sera que no va a haber acuerdo en USA? O los datos malos de USA? Se habra filtrado algo de la votacion congreso o senado?
Alguna idea?

El par EU/$ tambien se ha dado la vuelta


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Ago 2011)

Yo he piramidado.


----------



## Claca (1 Ago 2011)

El DAX zona de soporte clave entre los 7.000 y los 6.900, a ver si encuentro el gráfico... aquí está:







El rango inferior del lateral que desarrolla durante estas últimas semanas, con el apoyo de la directriz alcista.


----------



## Antiparras (1 Ago 2011)

estacazo al bono, ha pasado en segundos del 6,10% a 6,17%


----------



## Mulder (1 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Alguien tendría la bondad de decirme cual ha sido el mínimo en el STOXX?



Ahora mismo 2592.


----------



## credulo (1 Ago 2011)

Lo único que se me ocurre para dar "una respuesta" a esto es que el aumento de deuda USA es por una cantidad insuficiente, que se esperaba más.


----------



## Antiparras (1 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Sera que no va a haber acuerdo en USA? O los datos malos de USA? Se habra filtrado algo de la votacion congreso o senado?
> Alguna idea?
> 
> El par EU/$ tambien se ha dado la vuelta



creo que es por esto: Índice ISM manufacturero *50.9*... previsto 54.8 mes anterior 55.3
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr id="eventRowId_13464" class="economicCalendar_arial_11 economicCalendar_ftq_tr_2 moreEventDetails"><td id="eventName_13464" class="economicCalendar_ftq_bottom_border ftq_width_2 " style="text-align:left;">
</td><td id="eventActual_13464" class="economicCalendar_ftq_bottom_border ftq_width_2 " style="text-align:left;color:#e50000;font-weight:bold;direction:ltr;text-align:right;white-space:nowrap;" title="Sorpresa de baja">
</td><td id="eventForecast_13464" class="economicCalendar_ftq_bottom_border ftq_width_2 " style="text-align:left;direction:ltr;text-align:right;white-space:nowrap;">
</td><td id="eventPrevious_13464" class="economicCalendar_ftq_bottom_border ftq_width_2 " style="text-align:left;direction:ltr;text-align:right;white-space:nowrap;width:68px;">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2011)

mi wishful thinking:
esto es pepón tomando carrerilla. Los leones saben que pepón anda furioso y no podrán detenerlo, perono quiren dejárnoslo tan fácil a las gacelas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Ago 2011)

He comprado SAN a 7,015... A ver como resulta.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Ago 2011)

A los de Ahorro.com casi se les cae el chiringuito, no van ni los gráficos...:8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Ago 2011)

Ya comprendo, se ha aumentado el límite de deuda y los datos justifican un QE3, por eso cae la bolsa...


----------



## Mulder (1 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya comprendo, se ha aumentado el límite de deuda y los datos justifican un QE3, por eso cae la bolsa...



¿qué es exactamente lo que has comprendido? ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Ago 2011)

Iba con retranca, Mulder.


----------



## Claca (1 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora mismo 2592.



Gracias, Mulder. Justamente ayer lo comentaba con vmmp29:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...isto-el-ibex-35-3t-2011-a-84.html#post4730720

El STOXX no logró abortar el impulso bajista y el índice de banksters se estampó contra la resistencia, ¿nos darán ese 2.541?

PD: En el gráfico sale el 2.550, pero para ser precisos, es el 2.541.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Ago 2011)

Vuelvo a entrar al mercado, despues de la saltada de stop brutal que me han hecho, busco el doble o nada, todo al rojo, digo SAN.


----------



## rosonero (1 Ago 2011)

Bueno yo lo dejo aquí, les leo luego.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Ago 2011)

Bueno, bueno pero que esta pasando, veo ahora las graficas de los metales, y el eurusd y macojono vivo.

Edito: Robotic en 3,2,1...


----------



## Claca (1 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno, bueno pero que esta pasando, veo ahora las graficas de los metales, y el eurusd y macojono vivo.
> 
> Edito: Robotic en 3,2,1...



¿Y exactamente qué es lo que le preocupa del EURO?







A mí me parece que está muy fuerte. Su nivel clave estaría entre los 1,40 y los 1,37 y, bueno, queda lejos


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vuelvo a entrar al mercado, despues de la saltada de stop brutal que me han hecho, busco el doble o nada, todo al rojo, digo SAN.



¿Corto o largo?


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Ago 2011)

Ahí va mi pequeña contribución para que Alonso gane su tercer mundial.

Dentro SAN a 6,991


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2011)

Pues yo creo que... viendo el dato revisado del primer trimestre del PIB yanky, el ISM y a la vista de que han optado por un recorte importante del gasto interior sin ajuste impositivo, sin ajuste estructural ni cambios estratégicos... estamos descontando el temor a una nueva recesión. Y gorda.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Ago 2011)

Osea, tipos de interés cero y QE3, 4, 5...

Si a mí lo que me preocupa es que haya recuperación y corten el grifo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Ago 2011)




----------



## Claca (1 Ago 2011)

No sin mi REPSOL:







Estaría muy feo que el IBEX se girará a la baja sin que un valor como REPSOL, que parece estar desarrollando un laborioso techo desde principios de año, no perdiera el soporte.


----------



## maltus (1 Ago 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


>



Me gusta especialmente el apartado de "Los que más suben" ::


----------



## Desencantado (1 Ago 2011)

Cuidador del Ibex en 3,2,1...


----------



## Zparo reincidente (1 Ago 2011)

han sacado la manguera y se han tostado igualmente,van por los hidroaviones y helicopteros


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez, (desde mi punto de vista, insisto), Los tipos de interés y las POMOS ya dan igual. Si diferenciamos entre economía "productiva" y "especulativa". Todos los movimientos van hacia la especulativa y esos beneficios, esa liquidez no está "permeando" hacia otras capas de la economía. El resultado es que la economía productiva se para. Y a eso le añades que ahora el gobierno va a reducir su nivel de inversiones y gasto corriente y por tanto va a reducir su capacidad de acción "anticíclica" pues...

Además hasta ahora todo esa liquidez se ha usado para "tirar" hacia arriba de los mercados... pero bien pudiera ser usada justo para lo contrario.


----------



## Claca (1 Ago 2011)

...y a todo esto, el VIX muestra divergencias, marcando un mínimo y no un máximo.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Ago 2011)

He comprado unas poquitas SAN a 6,97, para no perder el contacto con la bolsa y tal...


----------



## Antiparras (1 Ago 2011)

Bolsa, un deporte de alto riesgo. Barranquismo:


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2011)

Sip, yo ahora le *largo* al SP 1282. Pero con stops ceñidos y el dedo a punto para salir a las primeras de cambio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Ago 2011)

menuoo meneo y to porque se dice se comenta se rumorea que una NUEVA recesion its comming, lo dicho pabernosmatao.

La niña de pollastre me parece hoy que ha vivido uno de esos dias especiales en todas las mujeres, bien sangriento.


----------



## tarrito (1 Ago 2011)

Tonuel! 
deje tranquilas a las "niñas" del puerto marítimo (Docks y alrededores) y pase a saludar
ah! la tónica-gin a estas horas ... como que no


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2011)

Adios......!! Y corto en 1277


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2011)

El SP y DOW Jones se dirigen a los últimos soportes (1260 y 11800) cuya pérdida supondría un descalabro total.

La volatilidad arrasando SL y tal ....


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2011)

Jaja, justo escribía usteq mientras yo me podía corto...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El SP y DOW Jones se dirigen a los últimos soportes (1260 y 11800) cuya pérdida supondría un descalabro total.
> 
> La volatilidad arrasando SL y tal ....



Oiga ya puestos diga usted cuales son los siguientes, lo digo para :baba: con esos numeros.

Me pongo largo un diga guanero, ::

Hoy he hecho la semana, entre parentesis, :´(


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Oiga ya puestos diga usted cuales son los siguientes, lo digo para :baba: con esos numeros.
> 
> Me pongo largo un diga guanero, ::
> 
> Hoy he hecho la semana, entre parentesis, :´(



El SP, primera parada en los 1180.

Me temo que si el SP pierde los 1260, habría confirmado un techo de mercado con consecuencias duras para los toros.

La clave está en los 1260. Cuidado también con la última ofensiva de Bernie & Cía en forma de QE3, QE4, ....

Estoy muy tranquilo en liquidez desde hace varios meses y así seguiré hasta Octubre


----------



## Borjita burbujas (1 Ago 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> Bolsa, un deporte de alto riesgo. Barranquismo:



Menudo festín se está pegando los leoncios. :XX:


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2011)

Más corto... es lo que pasa al tener algo de tiempo libre... ya veremos cómo salimos.


----------



## casconet (1 Ago 2011)

*Será cuestión de empezar a comprar*

Cuando el IBEX pierda el soporte de 9200, hay un recorrido guapo hasta la zona de 6700 (minimos de 2009), entonces pienso ir entrando de manera escalonada en fondos referenciados al índice. Recordemos que el ibex no puede quebrar, por lo que es de las inversiones con menos riesgo que hay (a estos precios o más bajos, claro)

saludos


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Ago 2011)

Por favor ¿algún alma caritativa me puede hacer un resumen de la jornada?

Estoy dando gracias a todos los que me recomendasteis quedarme fuera del San la semana pasada... que leñazo.


----------



## midway (1 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Por favor ¿algún alma caritativa me puede hacer un resumen de la jornada?
> 
> Estoy dando gracias a todos los que me recomendasteis quedarme fuera del San la semana pasada... que leñazo.



ha sido lo más parecido al barranco del correcaminos


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Ago 2011)

[YOUTUBE]‪Coyote cayendo‬&rlm; - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

resumen del mercado hoy (como acaba de decir un compiforero)

si aprueban lo de USA, quizas se vea algo de verde proximamente, si no lo aprueban (y quizas hasta aprobandolo) el guano ha venido para quedarse


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Ago 2011)

Antes de estos sucesos tenían que poner la musiquita de los culebrones para orientar, que yo me había ido a comer en rojo...pero sin perspectiva de la caída. Para mis adentros decía: "Otra jornadita lateral más"... Que tino XD


----------



## Dazis (1 Ago 2011)

Yo tampoco entiendo mucho de bolsa, pero quizás podría ser, vendo y me voy tranquilo de vacaciones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Ago 2011)

Primer dia de curro desde el mes de paternidad y se desploma el Ibex... )

Solo pasaba a saludar y a dar apoyo a Pecata en su compra de SAN, en el entorno 6,80-7 no es mala compra... pero como pierda ese soporte... :ouch:

Saludos veraniegos y recuerdos de Percebo, que dice que no se pasa por el hilo, para no _engancharse_... inocho:


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Ago 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Primer dia de curro desde el mes de paternidad y se desploma el Ibex... )
> 
> Solo pasaba a saludar y a dar apoyo a Pecata en su compra de SAN, en el entorno 6,80-7 no es mala compra... pero como pierda ese soporte... :ouch:
> 
> Saludos veraniegos y recuerdos de Percebo, que dice que no se pasa por el hilo, para no _engancharse_... inocho:



¡Buenas!
A ver si te dejas caer más por aquí...

He comprado solo unas poquitas SAN, no te preocupes que aunque pierda el soporte podré seguir comprando pañales


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2011)

Tonuel está de vacaciones ¿no? Acciona y Popular hoy se han ganado el certificado.

PD: Amplío cortos en 79. Creo que hoy todavía no ha cantado la gorda...


----------



## rosonero (1 Ago 2011)

Bufff, me fui sobre las 16:30 con lo que yo creía que sería el rebote maquillador de la última hora de sesión pero hoy no ha habido tregua, nuevo fake y pa'bajo.

Cuando miro el gráfico del día no puedo dejar de preguntarme "¿tan difícil es ponerse corto cuando llevamos media hora o una hora cayendo, poner un SL e irse a la playa con la nevera, comer allí y sobre las 17:00 volver a casa?" :|


----------



## Perezoso (1 Ago 2011)

Menudo batacazo....:: :8:

ahora me pregunto si mañana habrá 'problemas técnicos' en la apertura...ienso:


----------



## Mulder (1 Ago 2011)

Prima de riesgo española en 374.6, record absoluto de todos los tiempos ofrecida a todos uds. en tiempo real por la excelentísima república bananera de España.

PD: perdón quise decir monarquía parlamentaria bananera de España


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Prima de riesgo española en 374.6, record absoluto de todos los tiempos ofrecida a todos uds. en tiempo real por la excelentísima república bananera de España.
> 
> PD: perdón quise decir monarquía parlamentaria bananera de España



Siento decirte que el record fue el 12/07 con 381pb... (sí, he estado leyendo el hilo de "seis meses en el umbral del dolor....") :

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (1 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Por favor ¿algún alma caritativa me puede hacer un* resumen de la jornada*?
> 
> Estoy dando gracias a todos los que me recomendasteis quedarme fuera del San la semana pasada... que leñazo.



Aquí va el resumen


----------



## INTRUDER (1 Ago 2011)

En un hilo de estos, alla por el 2009 ya comente que entraria en SAN cuando bajara de los 3,5. Nos quedmos a 4 y pico gracias a los manguerazos de la primavera de 2009.

Eso si, me sente en el portal a ver al muerto pasar ................. y pasara


----------



## Cosme Oriol (1 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Prima de riesgo española en 374.6, record absoluto de todos los tiempos ofrecida a todos uds. en tiempo real por la excelentísima república bananera de España.



A tres dias del cumpleaños de ZP. Menudo regalo


----------



## burbufilia (1 Ago 2011)

Si esto sigue así, estoy preparado para comprar más cromos "dividendistas". Estoy en TEF y SAN. Pensaba apostar por alguna eléctrica o por REP. Vuestra preferida?


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2011)

Yo estoy casi por calificar la jornada de hoy de histórica. Hemos tenido incluso flash crash y todo, para más inri en postmarket (el más difícil todavía):





Impresiona. Cabe recordar que, a diferencia del churribex, el Dax no es un circo (manipularlo cuesta bastante más) y hoy se ha llegado a dejar *450 *puntos desde máximos.

Por comparación, sería como si el churribex hubiera perdido *1125* puntos en el día de hoy. Por eso, a pesar de que el castañazo del Ibex parece ser lo que más suena, en mi opinión el desplome del Dax ha sido de mucha mayor magnitud (y mucho más preocupante también).


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2011)

Pues sí... y mientras a mí me saltaban los SL de los cortos. 

Lo dicho, si tengo tiempo libre y noto cierta inquietud en los dedos... me voy a jugar al guá.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

A ver como se da el dia de hoy... suerte a todos!


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ago 2011)

lo malo no es la caida de ayer (aunq ya se rebasaron niveles claves en USA y DAX), lo malo es q hoy no parece q tengamos mejor cuerpo..........parece q los leones o no estan contentos con lo acordado o han decidido q ya es hora de quitarse la careta y abrir la compuerta to hell


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2011)

arrghhh... ¡ Que viene Robotnik ! :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> arrghhh... ¡ Que viene Robotnik ! :8:



huelo sus circuitos.... :


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2011)

Es que esto no es ni medio normal...


Castañazos de +-10 pips en premarket, y en menos de un segundo (unos pocos ticks):




Viajes de +-400 contratos en premarket en cuestión de unos pocos minutos, con el VTS mostrando niveles de actividad como si estuviéramos ya a media sesión:





El miedo tonuelístico ya está aquí... ahí fuera no hay ningún hombre.

Vamos a morir todos. ::


----------



## rosonero (2 Ago 2011)

En mi broker marca los futuros mini en 9220 :8:


Buenos días y tal

Edito ahora, un minuto después 330, Pánico?


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias... :baba:


----------



## Charlatan (2 Ago 2011)

Que Dios reparta suerte.........8:8:8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

A peor no puede ir, el gobierno no lo permitirá


----------



## Charlatan (2 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A peor no puede ir, el gobierno no lo permitirá



Lo dices xq tienes pasta dentro o porque confias en Elenita??:XX::XX:


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Tonuel!
> deje tranquilas a las "niñas" del puerto marítimo (Docks y alrededores) y pase a saludar
> ah! la tónica-gin a estas horas ... como que no




Lo primero es lo primero... 




atman dijo:


> Tonuel está de vacaciones ¿no? Acciona y Popular hoy se han ganado el certificado.





y lo segundo... lo segundo... 




Acciona -6,57%
Popular -5,04%
OHL -4,80%
BBVA -4,75%
TRE -4,59%
Ferrovial -4,51%






Saludos


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A peor no puede ir, el gobierno no lo permitirá



La prima de Espaa se dispara y supera los 400 puntos bsicos - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Ago 2011)

Bueno, empieza la historia y ya hemos echo récord en la prima de riesgo.

"Semos unas maquinas".


----------



## Bokeron (2 Ago 2011)

Good morning, Vietnam!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

Charlatan dijo:


> Lo dices xq tienes pasta dentro o porque confias en Elenita??:XX::XX:



no creí que a estas alturas hubiera que añadir el [mode ironic on].....

Y claro que tengo pasta dentro. Mi pasatiempo es comprar en momentos de pánico!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

a punto de romper la resistencia del 9200:8::8::8:


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ago 2011)

rota la resistencia


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

09:15 acaba de hacerlo 9.187...:8::8:


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Ago 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> a punto de romper la resistencia del 9200:8::8::8:



Ya no está apunto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> La prima de Espaa se dispara y supera los 400 puntos bsicos - Cotizalia.com



Eso es porque teniamos miedo que hicieran default italia y brasil antes que nosotros. Y eso no lo podemos permitir. :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo primero es lo primero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hoyga saque a mis TRE de ahí que no veo el -5% por ningún lado!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

Hacendado me hayo...::


----------



## Muttley (2 Ago 2011)

Me encanta el olor del napalm por la mañana!


----------



## Charlatan (2 Ago 2011)




----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2011)

Huy huy huy.... efecto avalancha al romper violentamente el 6900. Esto pinta tela de feo... 25 abajo en 10 segundos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Huy huy huy.... efecto avalancha al romper violentamente el 6900. Esto pinta tela de feo... 25 abajo en 10 segundos.



¿ es significativo que haya roto los 9200 ?ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Si esto sigue así, estoy preparado para comprar más cromos "dividendistas". Estoy en TEF y SAN. Pensaba apostar por alguna eléctrica o por REP. Vuestra preferida?




No creo que en esta situación nadie se aventure a recomendarte nada...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Los moviminetos de panico, sin usa, se suelen corregir, espero...


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ago 2011)

nadie tiene valor para unos largos? 

q esta todo baratisimo (modo ironico)


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoyga saque a mis TRE de ahí que no veo el -5% por ningún lado!



Yo es que redondeo por el segundo decimal... 8:



Saludos )


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Ago 2011)

Gamesa a perdido un 2% en 30 minutos. Si el día sigue así de entretenido supongo que empezaremos a tener problemas técnicos como en Italia


----------



## Charlatan (2 Ago 2011)

Siendo un Inversor y viendo los problemas para la deuda de Usa(si se paga,se corta el techo y demas),miro a España y veo un pais de 21% de gente parada y cero reformas productivas con un gasto social impropio al pais y me digo....


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ es significativo que haya roto los 9200 ?ienso:



No tengo a mano una gráfica churriberesca ahora, pero habría que ver si ha perforado "en condiciones" o ha hecho simplemente un amago.

Por ejemplo, la perforación del 6900 apenas ha aguantado 5-6 minutos. De momento "parece" que se ha recuperado, pero sigue en el límite.


----------



## Claca (2 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Un vistazo rápido a las estructuras de medio plazo de los índices:
> 
> STOXX:
> 
> ...



Lo resubo, porque lo colgué precisamente pensando en el segundo bajista del STOXX, el frenanzo en la resi del super índice bancario europeo, etc. 

El IBEX no está, pero ya os digo yo que por debajo de los 9.000 el lateral aguanta todavía, como es lógico si consideramos que desde mayo de 2010 se escaló hasta los oncemiles pese a haber tocado los 8.500 (en la línea del STOXX o del CAC).

Hace poco le dije a Nico que viendo el periodo de distribución de los últimos meses, era probable que ahora tocase permanecer un tiempo en el rango inferior del lateral, generando miedo y ventas. Pues bien, eso es exactamente lo que tenemos en estas sesiones. Ayer falló una figura alcista de ultra corto plazo dentro de un movimiento bajista de corto plazo, pero es algo que no debe confundirnos lo más mínimo, porque a pesar de la puesta en escena de la votación en EEUU y esas cosas, no tiene la más mínima relevancia y forma parte de la rutina de los mercados, todo sigue funcionando igual de bien o mal, depende de como se mire.

Lo que nos interesa ahora es centrarnos en el valor o índice que operamos e ignorar el resto. El DAX parece que quiere romper una zona de relativa importancia, pero el IBEX está tan fresco. No hay que dejarse llevar ni por el pánico ni por el optimismo.

PD: Hace unos días comenté que GAS era una buena opción para estar en el mercado si queríamos un valor tranquilo con perspectivas a medio plazo y que si los soportes aguantaban en el recorte sería un buen momento de entrar. Ese momento es ahora.


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ago 2011)

igual aqui con el ibex............ si parpadean se lo van a perder

esto esta mas rojo q el ferrari de alonso


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2011)

Opinión nostradámica: si SAN se pone verde superando los 6.95 o así, el IBEX acaba hoy en verde.


----------



## pyn (2 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Gamesa a perdido un 2% en 30 minutos. Si el día sigue así de entretenido supongo que empezaremos a tener problemas técnicos como en Italia



Y lo que le queda, creo que muchos valores harán nuevas visitas a los mínimos de 2009.


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ago 2011)

ojo q las dos torres bancarias se mueven al alza


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

yo te hinbocoooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2011)

Fíte tú por dónde, precisamente llevaba algún tiempo queriendo modificar un par de algoritmos.... magnífico día éste para programar, porque hoy va a entrar Rita la cantaora a operar... decir que hoy operamos en un entorno indeterminista es un _understatement_.


----------



## Claca (2 Ago 2011)

Hablando de sentimiento contrario, flipo con lo que dice Cárpatos acerca de la debilidad del EURO, cuando la realidad es que el DOLAR está mucho peor, sólo hay que ver con la que está cayendo que la cotización sigue por encima de los 1,40 como si nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hablando de sentimiento contrario, flipo con lo que dice Cárpatos acerca de la debilidad del EURO, cuando la realidad es que el DOLAR está mucho peor, sólo hay que ver con la que está cayendo que la cotización sigue por encima de los 1,40 como si nada.



como estan euro y dolar respecto al franco, corona y dolar australiano?

es fácilver cual está más jodido,no?


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hablando de sentimiento contrario, flipo con lo que dice Cárpatos acerca de la debilidad del EURO, cuando la realidad es que el DOLAR está mucho peor, sólo hay que ver con la que está cayendo que la cotización sigue por encima de los 1,40 como si nada.




Es que está cayendo por igual en ambos lados.

Por cierto, pin por lo de Gas Natural... el mismo que me voy a poner yo por el día verde del Ibex liderado por SAN.


----------



## Charlatan (2 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que está cayendo por igual en ambos lados.
> 
> Por cierto, pin por lo de Gas Natural... el mismo que me voy a poner yo por el día verde del Ibex liderado por SAN.



España no es na del otro mundo...italia cae y los indices europeos tb,en españa se puede mantener un rato para no ser catastrofistas...pero no todo el dia.
Yo digo dia TO COLORAO8:8:8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Pego la grafica de forexpros, pero se ve bien el canal bajista, ahora toca subir, estoy muy metido en SAN, asi que espero que "vuelva" lo obvio.


----------



## rosonero (2 Ago 2011)

coloqué un cortito en 9350 pero se quedaron en 9345 

Por cierto, ¿triple techo en DAX?


----------



## Claca (2 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> como estan euro y dolar respecto al franco, corona y dolar australiano?
> 
> es fácilver cual está más jodido,no?



Yo sólo sé que el par EUR/USD se ha mostrado en todo momento alcista, a pesar -o no- que desde hace meses sólo se escucha que el EURO se va a la mierda por culpa de no sé qué conspiración anglosajona.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo sólo sé que el par EUR/USD se ha mostrado en todo momento alcista, a pesar -o no- que desde hace meses sólo se escucha que el EURO se va a la mierda por culpa de no sé qué conspiración anglosajona.



Es que todo lo que se compare con el usd, sube, el deterioro del dolar es evidente. Y el eur, se mantiene en una poscicion intermedia respecto al resto de divisas. En este aspecto la libra inglesa se ha mostrado mucho mas inteligente. 

Ahora mismo una analisto, "el mercado detecta que paises como italia y españa se encuentran en situacion parecida a los demas paises europeos rescatados", me parto de risa. :XX::XX:


----------



## locoAC (2 Ago 2011)

Cogemos la cuesta abajo de nuevo...

9.234,40 -0,90%


----------



## Claca (2 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que está cayendo por igual en ambos lados.
> 
> Por cierto, pin por lo de Gas Natural... el mismo que me voy a poner yo por el día verde del Ibex liderado por SAN.



Con GAS hay que tener paciencia y no esperar reacciones inmediatas. Sigue respetando el canal alcista y hoy ha parado en la directriz que se ve en el gráfico horario (ahora no puedo actualizar el gráfico, así que cito lo que colgué en su momento):



Claca dijo:


> GAS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> En el corto plazo la referencia a vigilar son los 13,040 euros. Como vemos el susto en el IBEX, que podría no haber terminado, tampoco ha pasado demasiada factura al valor. Si vemos que recorta y aguanta puede ser una buena opción.



Y continua sin despertar el más mínimo interés, lo cual es muy bueno.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

está la cosa graciosa,no? 

Intentare colgar luego unas gráficas comparando divisas.
editorima a 400 y los 9200 aguantan de nuevo, que fenómenos!


----------



## Claca (2 Ago 2011)

Por fundamentales... ¿No os parece que antes del guanazo van a venir nuevas medidas? Y la carta eurobonos, ¿cuándo se juega? De momento todo apunta a que seguimos con la crisis por fascículos. Vamos, sería muy noble por parte de las manos fuertes que dejaran que el mercado se girase luego de una intensa campaña que dura ya semanas predicando una nueva recesión y casi el fin del mundo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

En bloomberg ya somos noticia del dia junto con Italy.


----------



## locoAC (2 Ago 2011)

Señor Claca, para los ignorantes de la vida... ¿Qué precio es bueno para entrar en GAS? Estaba esperando a que bajase a 13.65, pero le cuesta... no sé si va a llegar...


----------



## rosonero (2 Ago 2011)

Los velones que debe estar dejando hoy el DAX deben ser de impresión.

Sr. Pollastre, anda estírese y pónganos una bonita foto para apreciar la locura del día.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En bloomberg ya somos noticia del dia junto con Italy.



No esperaba menos!
De Brasil no dicen nada? su bono a 9 años esta jugosito también!

aunque muy a mi pesar me parece que pintan bastos (edito: churribexianos)!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

La nuevo, bueno no tan nueva, es la misma, recesion esta ya entre nosotros, solo hay que ver los datos americanos, reoonociendo publicamente que estaban muy manipulados. Hay que recordar que se trata de una economia con inyecciones brutales de capital, con tipos de interese a 0 y una moneda con cada vez menor valor, y crece a un 0,4%(maquillado), y un paro del 20,02% real(que tambien estara maquillado).

Por fundamentales la bolsa bajara un 30%¿? en los proximos meses, pero claro ya sabemos como juegan los fundamentales-cotizaciones.

Sobre el tema europeo, es como dices, la solucion, si es que existe, pasa por los eurobonos, es decir reducir aumentar el plato para que no se noten tanto las manchas.


----------



## Claca (2 Ago 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Señor Claca, para los ignorantes de la vida... ¿Qué precio es bueno para entrar en GAS? Estaba esperando a que bajase a 13.65, pero le cuesta... no sé si va a llegar...



Es que algo así no te lo puedo decir, porque tan probable es que ya se haya visto el mínimo antes de seguir al alza como que todavía le quede algo de recorte antes de girar. Lo que sí sé es que por encima de los 13,04 se puede estar con un objetivo entre los 15,5 y los 15,9 euros. Todo es cuestión del ratio de pérdida/ beneficio que estemos dispuestos a aceptar.


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Los velones que debe estar dejando hoy el DAX deben ser de impresión.
> 
> Sr. Pollastre, anda estírese y pónganos una bonita foto para apreciar la locura del día.




A ver qué le parece esta obra de arte leoncia, eche un vistazo al VTS:




Círculo amarillo : contratos en equilibrio (balance cero) y precio en el entorno de los 6940.

Círculo verde, hora y media después: balance positivo +1000 contratos, precio en 6914, *casi 30 puntos por debajo*.

Compro 1000 contratos de tal forma que me los amortiguan las gacelas, y no sólo no altero el precio al alza, sino que el precio *baja*.

Bellísima la factura técnica. La obra de un artista.


----------



## Mulder (2 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!



Mulder dijo:


> Prima de riesgo española en 374.6, record absoluto de todos los tiempos ofrecida a todos uds. en tiempo real por la excelentísima república bananera de España.
> 
> PD: perdón quise decir monarquía parlamentaria bananera de España





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Siento decirte que el record fue el 12/07 con 381pb... (sí, he estado leyendo el hilo de "seis meses en el umbral del dolor....") :
> 
> Saludos...



Pues *ahora si*

Record absoluto como ya adelantaba ayer, hombres de poca fe


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Dejo el chicharribex, largo en el dax, sentimiento contrario total a carpatos.


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dejo el chicharribex, largo en el dax, sentimiento contrario total a carpatos.




Tenga ojete-calor, Sr. Chinesco.... hoy aprecio cierto nivel "pro" entre los participantes del Daxie, que no tengo el privilegio de enfrentar todos los días.

Parece que alguien ha sacado a pasear los algoritmos de Domingo y fiestas de guardar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Ya ya lo se sr.Pollastre pero bueno ese 6903 me ha tentado, alegria pal cuerpo, ya me dira usted algun nivel, yo espero cerrar la posicion en los 7200, jaja.


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya ya lo se sr.Pollastre pero bueno ese 6903 me ha tentado, alegria pal cuerpo, ya me dira usted algun nivel, yo espero cerrar la posicion en los 7200, jaja.



6940 de futuro sería amarrar una buena operación.

tenga cuidado en querer pasar de ahí...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

6923 fuera, este indice me gusta mas que el ibex, amarro que iba con tologordo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dejo el chicharribex, largo en el dax, sentimiento contrario total a carpatos.



No sé no sé, a me está dando un poco en la nariz que nos podemos ir, muy mi pesar, a los 681x daxianos o, si la cosa va a peor (es decir zp abre la boca), a los 652x.

Otra cosa es que aparezca rafaxl por el foro... :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ago 2011)

nos estando sujetando san y bbva........ como los americanos no giren a verde hoy y dejen caer a los gemelos....... mamma mia

soy demasiado joven para morirrrrr !!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No sé no sé, a me está dando un poco en la nariz que nos podemos ir, muy mi pesar, a los 681x daxianos o, si la cosa va a peor (es decir zp abre la boca), a los 652x.
> 
> Otra cosa es que aparezca rafaxl por el foro... :XX:



A mi es que el daxie me da mucho miedo, ese multiplicador te puede hacer ganar mucho dinero y tambien perderlo. Asi que solo entro cuando lo veo claro o carpatos dice alguna cosa, eso si sentimiento contrario.

No me quiero yo imaginar la operativa del sr.Pollastre en estos momentos.


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> 6940 de futuro sería amarrar una buena operación.
> 
> tenga cuidado en querer pasar de ahí...




Un azucarillo p'al pollastre... arf arf !!


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2011)

Precioso gráfico el dibujado por TRE desde mi compra el último día de marzo...


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> .
> 
> Otra cosa es que aparezca rafaxl por el foro... :XX:



deje descansar al arma "secreta" del hilo

se está reservando para cuando aparezca el robotnik, con sus 7000 místicos y tal ... entonces, un saludo del Artista y ... ZAS! en toda la boca al robok  :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> nos estando sujetando san y bbva........ como los americanos no giren a verde hoy y dejen caer a los gemelos....... mamma mia
> 
> soy demasiado joven para morirrrrr !!!!!



Ya lo dice el libro.


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya lo dice el libro.



además parece escribirlo un familiar del capitán *** ienso: :XX:


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2011)

Pollastre, es usted un figura... Si me toca el gordo del euromillones, le obligo a montar un backoffice y a forrarnos (pero tranquilo, que tambien en eso voy corto y...)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Precioso gráfico el dibujado por TRE desde mi compra el último día de marzo...



No se martirice, seguro que todos los de por aqui tenemos alguna historia de esas parecidas...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> además parece escribirlo un familiar del capitán *** ienso: :XX:



El hermano mas concretamente.


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2011)

Zapatero retrasa su salida a Doñana para seguir más de cerca los indicadores económicos - EcoDiario.es

ostras y mejillones, que éste nos da uno de sus discursitos por los mass media y nos acaba de hundir.

debe estar pensando (pensando es un decir): "salgo o no salgo?, hablo o no hablo?"


----------



## Cimoc (2 Ago 2011)

Zapatero	
Aplaza sus vacaciones, para seguir la crisis de cerca.


----------



## Charlatan (2 Ago 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Zapatero retrasa su salida a Doñana para seguir más de cerca los indicadores económicos - EcoDiario.es
> 
> ostras y mejillones, que éste nos da uno de sus discursitos por los mass media y nos acaba de hundir.
> 
> debe estar pensando (pensando es un decir): "salgo o no salgo?, hablo o no hablo?"



que salga ya!!!!!per del armario....:baba::baba::baba:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No tengo a mano una gráfica churriberesca ahora, pero habría que ver si ha perforado "en condiciones" o ha hecho simplemente un amago.
> 
> Por ejemplo, la perforación del 6900 apenas ha aguantado 5-6 minutos. De momento "parece" que se ha recuperado, pero sigue en el límite.



Gracias Sr. Pollastre......joer un momento que me voy a la plaza a comprar fruta y verdura y el foro se dispara...jesús jesús...::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

Bueno y para amenizar el hilo, una adivinanza....






¿que compañía ha incrementado su precio en más de un 8000% en la última decada?

¿burbuja? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> cerca[/B]-los-indicadores-economicos.html]Zapatero retrasa su salida a Doñana para seguir más de *cerca *los indicadores económicos - EcoDiario.es
> 
> ostras y mejillones, que éste nos da uno de sus discursitos por los mass media y nos acaba de hundir.
> 
> debe estar pensando (pensando es un decir): "salgo o no salgo?, hablo o no hablo?"



Supongo que se referirá a esto:





sino estamos perdidos y moriremos cienes y cienes de veces


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2011)

El oro marca hoy máximos frente al euro... y el aspecto es de querer seguir. Frente al dolar parece contenerse algo más.... ¿les parece?

Por cierto, creo que la empresa de Guybrush es Apple.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> El oro marca hoy máximos frente al euro... y el aspecto es de querer seguir. Frente al dolar parece contenerse algo más.... ¿les parece?
> 
> Por cierto, creo que la empresa de Guybrush es Apple.



Casi, es del Nasdaq, pero no atman, no es apple. La vi el otro día y me quedé :8:


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2011)

De entrada había pensado en Twitter o Facebook, pero no cotizan. A Apple la recuerdo a 6-7 dollares y ahora anda cerca de los 400, pero creo recordar algunos splits por el camino... por otra parte creo que hará 10-12 años que no reparte dividendo... 

En términos de precio... igual gana la suya, en términos de rentabilidad... habrá que verlas...


----------



## Cimoc (2 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno y para amenizar el hilo, una adivinanza....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podria ser Green Mountain Coffee Roasters Inc


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

Cimoc dijo:


> Podria ser Green Mountain Coffee Roasters Inc



Bingo!!!!!!!

Cafeteros!!!!!! 

Burbuja cafetera al canto??????


----------



## Discordante (2 Ago 2011)

La verdad es que el sector del cafe esta muy explotado ya pensaba que seria alguna empresa de "nuevas" tecnologias que tienen mas recorrido. No se si sera burbuja pero me sorprende aunque he de admitir que sus cafes tienen buena pinta 

http://www.greenmountaincoffee.com/?ck=1


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

El Santander controla el 34,8% de Metrovacesa

moriremos cienes y cienes de veces


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bingo!!!!!!!
> 
> Cafeteros!!!!!!
> 
> Burbuja cafetera al canto??????




Tiene cierta lógica.

Algunos operadores tienen ahora mismo el culo tan prieto de acojonaos que están, que directamente cagan granos de café. Lo cual indica cierto interés comprador alcista por la citada commodity :XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tiene cierta lógica.
> 
> Algunos operadores tienen ahora mismo el culo tan prieto de acojonaos que están, que directamente cagan granos de café. Lo cual indica cierto interés comprador alcista por la citada commodity :XX:



con lo caro que cuesta mantener a estos cagadores, creo que podriamos decir que se acaba de crear el nuevo cafe mas caro del mundo, que sustituye al anterior mas caro del mundo, cagado por este precioso animal:


----------



## Discordante (2 Ago 2011)

Yo en esto soy novato pero lo del ibex como lo veis? Porque el SAN y BBVA empiezan a entrar en rojos y me da que estaban sosteniendo el indice desde primeras horas y todavia queda mucho dia por delante.

Estoy practicando con el simulador de bolsa pero pinta muy negro.

Edito: creo que he adelantado acontecimientos o ha sido un tema del "tiempo real" porque me salian cerca del -0,7 y ya vuelven al status quo en menos de 2 minutos. Me imagino que es lo que tiene que sea simulador.


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> con lo caro que cuesta mantener a estos cagadores, creo que podriamos decir que se acaba de crear el nuevo cafe mas caro del mundo, que sustituye al anterior mas caro del mundo, cagado por este precioso animal:




LCASC [LVECP arrghhhh que me pierdo!! ], honestamente... ¿ de dónde coño sacas esas imágenes ? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

Discordante dijo:


> Yo en estoy soy novato pero lo del ibex como lo veis? Porque el SAN y BBVA empiezan a entrar en rojos y me da que estaban sosteniendo el indice desde primeras horas y todavia queda mucho dia por delante.
> 
> Estoy practicando con el simulador de bolsa pero pinta muy negro.



Hombre, para los que vamos con papelitos, muy bien no pinta, no. Como ocurra alguno de estos dos eventos
a) a los usanos no les de por ponerse flamenquitos y abran en rojo.
b) hable zapatero


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

Futuros Usa (14:00 p.m. ) stop, Dow Jones - 0,44% stop, Nasdaq - 0,52 % stop, S&P - 0,42 % stop...


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2011)

ese café es un clásico de este hilo... 


yo me lo tomo cada mañana... :baba:

Saludos :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ese café es un clásico de este hilo...
> 
> 
> yo me lo tomo cada mañana... :baba:
> ...



Aparece usted cuando huele a sangre. Es el anti rafaxl!


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Ago 2011)

pollastre, con lo vivido que es usted, ¿no conoce ese café?

El café más caro del mundo, Kopi Luwak

le puede salir a unos 40 eur la taza...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Ago 2011)

explicacion del cafe: ‪El café más rico y caro del mundo. Lo raro es como lo procesan‬&rlm; - YouTube

si consideramos el dinero que se deja bernanke para que el chiringo siga funcionando, entonces el cafe que cagan los operadores de Goldman, es el mas caro del mundo. Aunque dudo este bueno 

edit: imagenes cortesia de google imagenes, no vea que invento!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Lo siento por el señor ghkghk pero hoy parece otro dia certificador de TRE, ademas de gamesa, sacyr y lo bueno del ibex ustedes ya me entienden.


----------



## locoAC (2 Ago 2011)

¿Hay miedito por los futuros del DJ? A lo tonto, la ostia de Gamesa está siendo buena buena...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> explicacion del cafe: ‪El café más rico y caro del mundo. Lo raro es como lo procesan‬&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> si consideramos el dinero que se deja bernanke para que el chiringo siga funcionando, entonces el cafe que cagan los operadores de Goldman, es el mas caro del mundo. Aunque dudo este bueno



dicen que sabe a chocolate y caramelo... el de goldman no, el otro


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aparece usted cuando huele a sangre. Es el anti rafaxl!



no hombre! 
el "antichollo" Tounelístico es Juanluí ... que hay explicarlo tó! ains ::


Pollastre es vivido y vívido


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Sr.Pollastre como ve otra entrada en el dax? a estos nivles.
Lo unico que tengo que decidir es en que sentido jajajajaja.


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> pollastre, con lo vivido que es usted, ¿no conoce ese café?
> 
> El café más caro del mundo, Kopi Luwak
> 
> le puede salir a unos 40 eur la taza...




Honestamente, pecatísima.... la verdad es que no lo conocía. Si hablamos de excentricidades caras, puede hablar conmigo de equipo A/V, del mundo del motor, de bebidas espirituosas, de aviones de R/C, de hardware... pero en el mundo del café, me temo que no puedo ser de mucha ayuda :o


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Pollastre como ve otra entrada en el dax? a estos nivles.
> Lo unico que tengo que decidir es en que sentido jajajajaja.



Van a por el mínimo en 6882. Ahora mismo son imprevisibles. Sugiero que se ponga de perfil.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

sr.Pollastre a este ritmo le cojo en ganancias en el daxie.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo siento por el señor ghkghk pero hoy parece otro dia certificador de TRE, ademas de gamesa, sacyr y lo bueno del ibex ustedes ya me entienden.




No se preocupe, estoy curado de espanto. 

Cuando pienso en mi patrimonio pienso en X propiedades, Y miles de euros y 1.000 acciones de TRE. Ya no me las planteo en dinero.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

parece que quiere volver a bajar de los 9200ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo siento por el señor ghkghk pero hoy parece otro dia certificador de TRE, ademas de gamesa, sacyr y lo bueno del ibex ustedes ya me entienden.



Una pregunta para los gamesinos:
¿tanto ha dolido la ruptura del acuerdo con Iberdrola?

por cierto

_Bruselas niega que un posible rescate a España esté "sobre la mesa"_

Supongo que están decidiendo donde nos le meten por el culo, perdonen las damiselas por el lenguaje soez, si encima de la mesa, en la cama o en las duchas y con nocturnidad.


----------



## locoAC (2 Ago 2011)

Oh cry.....

*9.196,20* -1,31%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Fuera con mas 25 pipos en daxie, este indice hoy me esta redimiendo del dia de ayer.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> parece que quiere volver a bajar de los 9200ienso:



Por un instante los ha perdido. 

Una cosa, de Gamesa no sé absolutamente nada. ¿Es una empresa quebrada al estilo Sacyr? ¿Estaba sobrevalorada? ¿Se están pasando ya con la cera?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Por fundamentales me parecen dos buenas compañias, la cotizacion en bolsa, eso ya se me escapa. Conozco gente muy pillada en GAM, pero de cuando estaban en 30, y meter mas de 60.000€, ahora son inversores a largo plazo. En ese aspecto la actitud del señor ghkghk me parece correcta, si alguien se posiciona en una compañia, y tiene una apuesta de largo plazo, no se debe preocupar en exceso de estas oscilaciones en la cotizacion. Espero por el bien comun que la apuesta le salga bien señor ghkghk, ya que eso significaria que una empresa española de valor añadido se abre el camino por el mundo.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2011)

Asumiendo que los tonuelísticos 7.XXX van a llegar, voy a ir tomando posiciones muy poco a poco en Basf, BME, Eon, Santander, Siemens, Telefonica, Muenchener, Iberdrola y quizá (sólo quizá) Repsol. Estaba por dejar un poquito para Gamesa viéndola tan baratita, aunque como ya he dicho no sé nada de los fundamentales de la compañía. Quizá incluso si rasco descubro que está cara.

Aún tardaré un poco, pero iré informando de las compras puntualmente. Prefiero que el boom final me pille con acciones a con dinero en el banco. Serán unos 230.000 euros y me gustaría que desde vuestro parecer dieses vuestra opinión cuando postee la compra a realizar.

PD: Oro y plata tengo un pelín.


----------



## Desencantado (2 Ago 2011)

Una vez más se confirma el refrán:

*Donde el DAX las toman.*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Asumiendo que los tonuelísticos 7.XXX van a llegar, voy a ir tomando posiciones muy poco a poco en Basf, BME, Eon, Santander, Siemens, Telefonica, Muenchener, Iberdrola y quizá (sólo quizá) Repsol. Estaba por dejar un poquito para Gamesa viéndola tan baratita, aunque como ya he dicho no sé nada de los fundamentales de la compañía. Quizá incluso si rasco descubro que está cara.
> 
> Aún tardaré un poco, pero iré informando de las compras puntualmente. Prefiero que el boom final me pille con acciones a con dinero en el banco. Serán unos 230.000 euros y me gustaría que desde vuestro parecer dieses vuestra opinión cuando postee la compra a realizar.
> 
> PD: Oro y plata tengo un pelín.



GAM llego a estar a 4,49 en octubre del 2010...:8:...junto con TEF están en mi mirilla...:rolleye:


----------



## Discordante (2 Ago 2011)

Esto es una pregunta algo tonta pero basada en mi abc de la economia. Viendo el volumen que se mueve y el sentido de los precios puede esto ser solo la puntita del iceberg?


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> GAM llego a estar a 4,49 en octubre del 2010...:8:...junto con TEF están en mi mirilla...:rolleye:





Le queda poco. Está a 4.60...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

¿creeis que puede haber otro catacrock bursatil como el de hace ahora justo 3 años?ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

La zona de minimos o la hemos tocado o esta cerca. Mirango graficas y series es lo que saco en claro. A la espera de los graficos sel señor Claca.

@EHD, puede ser, pero para ya, lo descarto en un 90%. Puede que pasado agosto y semptiembre, :baba:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

Futuros Usa (14:45 pm) stop, Dow - 0,75% stop, Nasdaq - 0,86% stop, S&P - 0,99 % stop


----------



## aksarben (2 Ago 2011)

No está mal Green Mountain Coffee Roasters Inc., un P/E de 105... Ni con un palo, hoyga ::


----------



## rosonero (2 Ago 2011)

Otra señal para cortos. Esto andaba ayer en un enlace en Cárpatos que iba a parar creo que a la web de Euribor.com, creo 2, una web de nuestro amado líder Calopez. Que pequeño es el mundo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

Gamesa tiene un PER de 19 este año y se _preve_ de 15 para el 2012. Ya es una tecnología madura y con bastante competencia (vestas principalmente). Dividendo pírrico 1.3%. No sé, yo también le tengo el ojo puesto sobre los 4,4x, que parece que tiene un buen soporte, pero como lo perfore....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Hoy puede ser un dia propicio para Rafaxl, veo a los usa poniendo todo al rojo en los primeros movimientos para mas tarde dejar de presionar con fuerza el rojo.


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Asumiendo que los tonuelísticos 7.XXX van a llegar, voy a ir tomando posiciones muy poco a poco en Basf, BME, Eon, Santander, Siemens, Telefonica, Muenchener, Iberdrola y quizá (sólo quizá) Repsol. Estaba por dejar un poquito para Gamesa viéndola tan baratita, aunque como ya he dicho no sé nada de los fundamentales de la compañía. Quizá incluso si rasco descubro que está cara.
> 
> Aún tardaré un poco, pero iré informando de las compras puntualmente. Prefiero que el boom final me pille con acciones a con dinero en el banco. Serán unos 230.000 euros y me gustaría que desde vuestro parecer dieses vuestra opinión cuando postee la compra a realizar.
> 
> PD: Oro y plata tengo un pelín.



Sin ser un experto, yo ando en calculos parecidos (menos cantidad). Dejo colgados un par de ideas sobre carteras a largo plazo.

Cartera
Evolucion con reinversion

Detalles:

El periodo considerado va del 2001 al 2010
Rentabilidades pasadas no apoyan rentabilidades futuras.
La seleccion de empresas es un poco adhoc. Criterios:
[*]Gorda.
[*]Dividendos.
[*]Dividendos crecientes.
[*]Opera en mas de un pais.
[*]Cosa moral: no pongo bancos de inversion puros (GS, JPM, MS) ni tabacaleras, pero si empresas de armas.​
Sinceramente no creo haber introducido ningún sesgo a mi favor. Es decir, ni he buscado optimizar, ni nada por el estilo.
[*]De hecho hay 3 empresas verdaderamente jodidas en la selección: General Electric, Bank of America y Nokia.
[*]Las pongo porque habria invertido en ellas en 2001 y no creo justo autoengañarme diciendo que no habria estado en esas pero si en Apple y polladas semejantes.​


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ago 2011)

Se me ha quedado desparramado el texto, pero espero que se entienda y tal.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Ago 2011)




----------



## largodeaqui (2 Ago 2011)

Yo estoy en Gamesa desde los 5 euros, y hasta que no llegue a 25 no la soltare XDDD


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gamesa tiene un PER de 19 este año y se _preve_ de 15 para el 2012. Ya es una tecnología madura y con bastante competencia (vestas principalmente). Dividendo pírrico 1.3%. No sé, yo también le tengo el ojo puesto sobre los 4,4x, que parece que tiene un buen soporte, pero como lo perfore....



eso pensaba yo también de SAB...el soporte estaba en soporte 2,45 desde el pasado Julio y hoy ya se ha puesto en 2,435 pasadas las 9 de la mañana...:ouch:...luego lo ha recuperado y tal...:rolleye:


----------



## rosonero (2 Ago 2011)

Para seguir animando al personal que se quiere ir poniendo largo

¿Gigantesco Doble Techo en la bolsa americana? - Foros de Economía, hipotecas y bolsa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

Zapatero informa a Rajoy de la evolución de los indicadores económicos

Si bueno y tal,

a) Rajao no tiene interneeeee
b) Mienten como bellacos


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Ago 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> eso pensaba yo también de SAB...el soporte estaba en soporte 2,45 desde el pasado Julio y hoy ya se ha puesto en 2,435 pasadas las 9 de la mañana...:ouch:...luego lo ha recuperado y tal...:rolleye:



Tenía exactamente la misma base para el Sab y me iba a lanzar hoy al ver que la tocaba, pero ver que después de tocarla ha seguido cayendo me ha quitado las ganas.

Empiezo a creer que será en Octubre...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Tenía exactamente la misma base para el Sab y me iba a lanzar hoy al ver que la tocaba, pero ver que después de tocarla ha seguido cayendo me ha quitado las ganas.
> 
> Empiezo a creer que será en Octubre...



hay algunos valores SAN, BBVA ó incluso TEF ( esta en 13,45 creo) que estan lejos de soportes minimos, pero por ej. GAM ó SAB parecen apetecibles...:rolleye:


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (2 Ago 2011)

S&P: Si esto fuera un HCH, la proyección estaría en 1150?

Edit: vaya birria de imagen ha salido


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

a punto de traspasar los minimos de primera hora de la mañana...:8:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

panza arriba y con las garras afiladas...


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Ago 2011)

3 Valores del Ibex ya han perdido un 5%, técnicas, sacyr y gamesa, y de ellas las últimas pueden perder un 6%.

Esto ya no es para certificar, es para que alguno se eche a llorar.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2011)

El chulibex sigue salvando el nivel clave, de momento


----------



## rosonero (2 Ago 2011)

Y el SP intentando cerrar el gap, como ayer pero está vez en sentido inverso. 

Estos usanos como en sus películas, nunca se les puede dar por muertos.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Y el SP intentando cerrar el gap, como ayer pero está vez en sentido inverso.
> 
> Estos usanos como en sus películas, nunca se les puede dar por muertos.



Con los horrorosos datos de ISM de ayer y Gastos de hoy, alguién se está gastando los cuartos en mantener los niveles del SP :8:

Saben perfectamente que estamos a un paso del abismo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

lo que huele a chamusquina es que están dando muchas oportunidades a la gacelada para entrar


----------



## burbufilia (2 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Asumiendo que los tonuelísticos 7.XXX van a llegar, voy a ir tomando posiciones muy poco a poco en Basf, BME, Eon, Santander, Siemens, Telefonica, Muenchener, Iberdrola y quizá (sólo quizá) Repsol. Estaba por dejar un poquito para Gamesa viéndola tan baratita, aunque como ya he dicho no sé nada de los fundamentales de la compañía. Quizá incluso si rasco descubro que está cara.
> 
> Aún tardaré un poco, pero iré informando de las compras puntualmente. Prefiero que el boom final me pille con acciones a con dinero en el banco. Serán unos 230.000 euros y me gustaría que desde vuestro parecer dieses vuestra opinión cuando postee la compra a realizar.
> 
> PD: Oro y plata tengo un pelín.



Yo voy a atacar a IBE cuando esté más cerca del soporte 5,10. En contado, a largo plazo


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> lo que huele a chamusquina es que están dando muchas oportunidades a la gacelada para entrar



Lo que está claro es que si se deciden a dar el zarpazo, éste va a ser muy violento.

Deben estar las maquinitas apunto de salirse del bucle ::


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2011)

los soportes aguantarán... inocho:


----------



## burbufilia (2 Ago 2011)

Por cierto, la gráfica del Ibex no puede ser peor. Casi que prefiero un cataclismo -10%, suspensión por "motivos técnicos" y recuperación en unas horas. Lo de hoy es una pendiente de caída perfecta. Cada hora que pasa, más "barata". Y la fiesta ya lleva varios días.

Por cierto, me hace gracia que el euro esté cayendo fuertemente estos días cuando precisamente se acuerda en USA deuda hasta el infinito y más allá _once more again_.


----------



## Mulder (2 Ago 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



burbufilia dijo:


> Por cierto, la gráfica del Ibex no puede ser peor. Casi que prefiero un cataclismo -10%, suspensión por "motivos técnicos" y recuperación en unas horas. Lo de hoy es una pendiente de caída perfecta. Cada hora que pasa, más "barata". Y la fiesta ya lleva varios días.



Las 'caidas perfectas' son las mejores, las de -10% son las duras pero se suelen pasar enseguida con recuperaciones 'milagrosas' del 75% en muy poco tiempo, es decir, escenarios volátiles.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que si se deciden a dar el zarpazo, éste va a ser muy violento.
> 
> Deben estar las maquinitas apunto de salirse del bucle ::



While there_is_pasta>0
buy everything
end

:XX:


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2011)

ahora quiero un bonito cierre... :baba:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

Chulibex a 9172...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

nay, vamos a morir


----------



## burbufilia (2 Ago 2011)

Punto de set en el 9200. Ya veremos cómo queda tras la robasta de cierre


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Con esta pendiente, si no cierran a las 5ymedia veo los 8miles.

Certificados, siiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2011)

Bankinter 4,05... jojojo... qué tiempos aquellos... :baba:



Saludos )


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2011)

El Chulibex parece que rompe a la baja. *Mucho cuidado porque el SP ni se ha meneado*.


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2011)

Yo creo que el rebotín del SP será buena oportunidad de ponerse corto.

(no, no encontré las canicas para jugar al guá)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

TEF aguanta muy dignamente


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> TEF aguanta muy dignamente




supongo que ricoheredero habrá comprado más... ) ) )


Saludos ::


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ago 2011)

es todo tannnnn obvio q no termino de creermelo

aunq una cosa es clara o se rebota en estos niveles +/- o nos pegamos bajones llenos de certificados tonuelisticos

el tiempo nos dara las respuestas


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> supongo que ricoheredero habrá comprado más... ) ) )
> 
> 
> Saludos ::



ni con una pertiga hoyga...::


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

Sr. Pollastre iluminenos...:cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Niveles de dic 2010. Ya sabemos que ocurrio entonces, aunque claro los USA no estaban como estan ahora. No se, yo apuesto por rebote.


----------



## burbufilia (2 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Niveles de dic 2010. Ya sabemos que ocurrio entonces, aunque claro los USA no estaban como estan ahora. No se, yo apuesto por rebote.



En realidad sí lo estaba. Lo único es que ahora les ha tocado tener que llamar la atención 

Desconfío un poco en el rebote porque me temo que se necesitará un catalizador para éste: que un político haga, diga, o haga como que hace algo. Una cumbre italo-hispanistaní semisecreta en Córcega para dar un golpe de timón o yo que sé...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Perder los 91xx-9200 significa caer mucho, es decir, que no le negaria yo ya los 7.700 de robotiko.


----------



## Discordante (2 Ago 2011)

Yo no tengo ni idea de esto pero viendo el grafico mantener los 9200 parece un quiero y no puedo que me asusta bastante.

Aunque estoy de acuerdo en que si montan algun teatrillo politico o dan algunas pistas sobre "medidas" puede calmarse la cosa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Es increible la relacion SAN ( y BBVA) con el indice patrio, que chuminadas pintan en este inidice una veintena de valores, que solo sirven para sacar certificados.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

La gacelada no falla, venga el papel a entrar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

SAB buscando petróleo...:8::8:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

ahora 9148...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Ago 2011)

Buenas y veraniegas tardes 

Como mucha gente aquí pregunta por el SAN, el soporte ajustado con dividendos está en 6,69€

Saludos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Eso es, los 13 centimos del dividendo hay que tenerlos en cuenta. Cierre por debajo de eso, es malo malo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

¿vende en Mayo y compra en Septiembre?


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2011)

La ruptura del chulibe todavía no es válida, de momento.

A ver si el SP hace algo de una vez.


----------



## wsleone (2 Ago 2011)

Churribex -2,05


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (2 Ago 2011)

Vayan sacando el equipo de submarinismo.


----------



## CajaMandril (2 Ago 2011)

Bueno, le he echado huevos y me he metido largo en la timo...


----------



## burbufilia (2 Ago 2011)

No hay nada que justifique el rebote. Es lo más preocupante

Lo único que se me ocurre es maquillaje en la robasta de cierre, cierre plano USA y rebotillo mañana de poco volumen


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Ago 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> SAB buscando petróleo...:8::8:



cualquiera se atreve a decir algo, tal y como esta el panorama. solo decir que hay funcion de teatro para rato, el "rescate" acordado en el meeting de urgencia de la UE, debe ser ratificado por los diferentes parlamentos, y estos estan de vacaciones. en octubre, vence mucha deuda nacional que habra que renovar, un poco mas que ahora en julio.

asi que, solo se, que no se nada


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Lo unico claro en el SAN es que el volumen esta siendo importante. Y los 6,69 como soporte. El ibex esta donde estaba en diciembre o hace un poco mas de un año.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Ago 2011)

Aprovechando que el peque está KO:

Ibex largo plazo, para ver lo interesante del momento...







PD: La gráfica es hasta ayer, hoy estamos un poquito más abajo...


----------



## Charlatan (2 Ago 2011)

Si todo ser que sabe de mecado tipo Soros y demas quiere liquidez y dejarse de historias.pienso que la que se avecina es del 12.mejor tener cash para comprar a precio de saldo que tener el dinero en algo que va para abajo y sin frenos...esta visto que no han aguanto el pulso San ni Bbvaa xq la cornada es grave.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2011)

Charlatan dijo:


> Si todo ser que sabe de mecado tipo Soros y demas quiere liquidez y dejarse de historias.pienso que la que se avecina es del 12.mejor tener cash para comprar a precio de saldo que tener el dinero en algo que va para abajo y sin frenos...esta visto que no han aguanto el pulso San ni Bbvaa xq la cornada es grave.



Los nervios y la codicia hará que muchos entren antes de tiempo.


----------



## locoAC (2 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Los nervios y la codicia hará que muchos entren antes de tiempo.



Yo me estoy aguantando con SAN y GAS, mordiéndome los muñones porque no me gusta nada el aspecto general.... Me parece todo una gran pelota de espuma...

*9.135,60* -1,96%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Los nervios y la codicia hará que muchos entren antes de tiempo.



Como gacela que soy, más madera para asarme a mi misma. 
Más evil SANs para la cartera a 6,80 (stop 6,6. Si salta a tomar por culo que nos vamos)


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por fundamentales... ¿No os parece que antes del guanazo van a venir nuevas medidas? Y la carta eurobonos, ¿cuándo se juega? De momento todo apunta a que seguimos con la crisis por fascículos. Vamos, sería muy noble por parte de las manos fuertes que dejaran que el mercado se girase luego de una intensa campaña que dura ya semanas predicando una nueva recesión y casi el fin del mundo.



a ver Claca pon un gráfico del Ibex cuando puedas, mostrando un posible punto de peponismo o guano


----------



## credulo (2 Ago 2011)

Y la codicia de otros hará que no entren nunca porque nunca está bastante barato...

Yo estoy diversificando en tiempo, entrando en recortes.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como gacela que soy, más madera para asarme a mi misma.
> Más evil SANs para la cartera a 6,80 (stop 6,6. Si salta a tomar por culo que nos vamos)



Así es como se pierde dinero en la bolsa. Buscando puntos de giro es muuuuy dificil.

Trend is your friend.


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre iluminenos...:cook:



Yo...er ... hum... los fundamentales dicen ... el soporte claramente incluye 3,5 veces el precio de la acción, que...verá, el caso es que acabo de levantarme de la siesta hace 5 min. :o

A las 15:00 más o menos había cerrado un buen día, y no he querido arriesgarlo. Y lo mejor que haya podido haber hecho...fíjese, esta mañana a las 9:00 tenía una proyección de suelo en 6770 (es la línea de verde de color tan oscuro que casi ni se ve), y me la había tomado a cachondeo.

Y resulta que se ha quedado a 12 puntos :




Está el mercado como para meter los hocicos mucho rato seguido, vamos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Esperen ustedes si rompe, y se ponen cortos, que no rompe y sube, se meten ustedes largos. No es bueno ni ganar la primera peseta ni la ultima.


----------



## rosonero (2 Ago 2011)

Bueno, he ido haciendo unos cuantos mete-sacas con mis minis y acabo en verde el día, que con la volatilidad que ha habido hoy, ya es mucho. 
En cuanto a si caerá más o no, tanto me da, mis minis no tienen preferencia por azul o verde, aunque yo sí, siempre es más reconfortante acabar en verde gracias al rojo 

Os leo luego


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

que está pasando en la robastra?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Si alguien se cree gacela, aunque supongo que sera una broma:



> Bien, ayer me di de alta en un broker con poco dinero, algo qeu me podía permitir.
> Resulta que yo sabía (bueno, no fijo pero eso creía) que iban a subir el IBEX y la bolsa de Suecia. Al final me decidí a comprar de ambos con el broker online...pero hoy veo que está subiendo todo y lo mío me pone que tengo pérdidas.
> El IBEX dice que abrí a 9704 y ahora está a 9623. La sueca más o menos parecido. Bueno, la menos me estoy divirtiendo un rato



En el foro inversiones


----------



## burbufilia (2 Ago 2011)

*9140,9 -1,9%*
(y bajando)

No hay nada como el olor a guano al atardecer


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2011)

-2,18 9114


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2011)

El dow cerquita de perder los 12.000...

Despues del cierre europeo *creo* que pueda recuperarse algo, de lo contrario... mon dieu!


----------



## Discordante (2 Ago 2011)

Yo no entiendo lo de la subasta. El indice esta cerrado pero se siguen haciendo operaciones? y ademas que no son pocas por lo que parece? No es eso injusto (por no usar otras palabras) para el resto?


----------



## PepePómez (2 Ago 2011)

Lo veo y lo subo a:


9.114,9000

-2,18

-203,30

02/08/11 17:37:45


----------



## burbufilia (2 Ago 2011)

Repoleo el definitivo -2,18% 9114,9

No es injusto. Tú también puedes participar en subasta


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2011)

cuidado, mientras no rompa el SP no hay nada claro.


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2011)

Empieza bien el mes de agosto... ) ) )



Gamesa -6,32%
Sacyr -6,08%
TRE -5,26%
OHL -5,18%
Telecinco -4,97%






Circulen... y sigan disfrutando de sus vacaciones...



las van a necesitar... 

Saludos


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2011)

burbufilia... no me había fijado en su firma... me lo anoto... la de cosas que yo les contaría... pero no es el hilo...

Telecinco - Mediaset saca OPV, amplia capital o algo? Lo digo por una campaña "corporativa-institucional" que he visto y el movimiento del valor...


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2011)

Gracias Bertok, estamos en el segundo intento de romper los 1270.... y parece que hay querencia en el entorno, así que... 

bueno a esperar a las 6 para ver si entrar largo o lo desguazan directamente.

Edito: tercer intento. larog


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Así es como se pierde dinero en la bolsa. Buscando puntos de giro es muuuuy dificil.
> 
> Trend is your friend.



Mucha razón tienes. Pero en mi humilde opinion, ay varias cosas que me dan relativa confianza en el SAN (comiendome los muñones como dice otro conforero)

Por un lado, warrebufeteando, SAN tiene buen dividendo, buen PER e ingresos diversificados geográficamente. _Parece buena compañia_

Por otro, parece que tiene un buen soporte por 6,7x-6,9x. El estocástico rápido da visos de cambio y el rsi indica sobreventa. ¿que lo perfora? Pues se asume, se palma y vuelta a empezar.

Apuesta arriesgada es, pero me la puedo permitir y como se dice, para ganar hay que estar dispuesto a perder.


----------



## Tuerto (2 Ago 2011)

Estamos al final de la sesión, todos los bancos en rojo oscuro...
No, existe uno que continua resistiendo al invasor: Bankia!!!

3,900 4% 0,15


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Ago 2011)

Tuerto dijo:


> Estamos al final de la sesión, todos los bancos en rojo oscuro...
> No, existe uno que continua resistiendo al invasor: Bankia!!!
> 
> 3,900 4% 0,15



Impresionante que Bankia suba tanto...

Hay que fastidiarse.


----------



## EQLucky (2 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Empieza bien el mes de agosto... ) ) )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque leo mucho el hilo, participo poco.
Pero hoy me voy a parmitir, celebrando lo celebrable:


----------



## burbufilia (2 Ago 2011)

Tuerto dijo:


> Estamos al final de la sesión, todos los bancos en rojo oscuro...
> No, existe uno que continua resistiendo al invasor: Bankia!!!
> 
> 3,900 4% 0,15



Pues sí, manda huevos...


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2011)

Más largo en el SP (1274) y ya con ganas de aguantar.


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Gamesa a perdido un 2% en 30 minutos. Si el día sigue así de entretenido supongo que empezaremos a tener problemas técnicos como en Italia



Voy a disfrutar el haber localizado un valor, ver como caía y creer en su miseria más absoluta. De todas las predicciones que me apunto en mi excel es la primera que acierto con claridad...

Ustedes no imaginan la sensación de felicidad que tengo XD


----------



## Claca (2 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> STOXX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En su momento comenté el desenlace: los banksters frenaron en la resi y el STOXX NO logró abortar el segundo bajista, lo cual significaba mantener ese objetivo. Hoy nos hemos quedado en los 2.543, virtualmente alcanzado ya, pues, el nivel.

¿Significa eso que el guano ha terminado? No, pero comprobamos que llegar hasta ese nivel (fijaos que cuando lo escribí el STOXX estaba en los 2.750 puntos) no ha supuesto romper nada importante todavía en NINGÚN índice. El DAX nos ha dado un susto, sí, pero también fue el buque insignia del peponismo; es lógico que ahora los submarinos guanistas se ceben con él masacrando la tripulación gacelil que se alistó iluminada por el aura de invencibilidad de la economía germana.

Algo importante en estos momentos es no anticipar el giro, porque en el soporte se compra sí, pero siempre después de comprobar que funciona. Como ejemplo, estos días estaba siguiendo ARCELOR para un posible metesaca con el stop muy asumible, pero no se llegó a materializar la propuesta porque el precio no logró que el suelo cuajara. Por el contrario GAS sí que ha mostrado ganas de aguantar, con una buena reacción alcista en una sesión bajista como la de hoy, luego es un precio en el que se puede estar pese al miedo que genera la incertidumbre actual. Es importante tenerlo en cuenta.

Para terminar el rollazo...¿ideas para las próximas sesiones? Tengo una. Si hace unos días el sector bancario nos daba un posible punto de parada y giro a la baja, en estos momentos cabe la posibilidad que el precio quiera empezar a formar un suelo redondeado en el entorno actual, apoyado por el 50% fibo de toda la subida y unas vistosas divergencias alcistas en los indicadores. Veremos como se desarrolla el tema, luego si me animo cuelgo un gráfico.

PD: vmmp29, lo he comentado durante estas semanas, para mí el soporte del IBEX más importante está algo por debajo de los 9.000, de momento no hay que perder la calma.


----------



## gamba (2 Ago 2011)

Pero asi como va a certificar Tonuel si en cuanto cae un poquito aparecen las gacelillas preguntando para comprarlo todo?


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2011)

ay, ay, ay...


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ago 2011)

ves los indices usa y parece q no hayan aprobado lo de la deuda......

joer...... parece q se han dado cuenta en dos dias q estaban viviendo por encima de sus posibilidades, superendeudados y con una economia q tiende a estancarse.......

yo como claca pienso q el suelo esta cerca, pero q las bajadas han venido para quedarse, se acabo la mano de dios.......


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (2 Ago 2011)

Bueno, una año después, estamos en el mismo sitio... En el mismo? Probablemente no, Hay unos cuantos que se habrán dejado los dineros por el camino, los mismos dinereos que han pillao los amos de todo el tinglado.

Señores trileros, aprendices de trilero y guiris que no se dan cuenta de que: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/94673-bolsa-suma-cero.html

Mi (poco sincero) pésame 

Pd.: hagan algo útil, trabajen, o jueguen con sus hijos ;-)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Ago 2011)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Bueno, una año después, estamos en el mismo sitio... En el mismo? Probablemente no, Hay unos cuantos que se habrán dejado los dineros por el camino, los mismos dinereos que han pillao los amos de todo el tinglado.
> 
> Señores trileros, aprendices de trilero y guiris que no se dan cuenta de que:
> 
> ...



Voy a dejar que te conteste Mulder, que a mí me da pereza logearme...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ves los indices usa y parece q no hayan aprobado lo de la deuda......
> 
> joer...... parece q se han dado cuenta en dos dias q estaban viviendo por encima de sus posibilidades, superendeudados y con una economia q tiende a estancarse.......
> 
> yo como claca pienso q el suelo esta cerca, pero q las bajadas han venido para quedarse, se acabo la mano de dios.......



Creo que ni un QE3 puede salvar a los USA del double dip, entre otras cosas porque los recortes del gasto son ya inevitables a tenor de las (acertadas) posiciones de los republicanos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Ago 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Creo que ni un QE3 puede salvar a los USA del double dip, entre otras cosas porque los recortes del gasto son ya inevitables a tenor de las (acertadas) posiciones de los republicanos.



Será que los republicanos están cortos y los demócratas largos. ::


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Voy a dejar que te conteste Mulder, que a mí me da pereza logearme...



bombillo en 3 ... 2 ... 1 ...

oh wait! :rolleye: )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Bueno, una año después, estamos en el mismo sitio... En el mismo? Probablemente no, Hay unos cuantos que se habrán dejado los dineros por el camino, los mismos dinereos que han pillao los amos de todo el tinglado.
> 
> Señores trileros, aprendices de trilero y guiris que no se dan cuenta de que:
> 
> ...



Me copypasteo de tu hilo



> Todo aquel que invirtiera en bbva o san hace una decada ha perdido dinero, con dividendos o sin el, asi que eso de los dividendos es otro cuento chino.
> 
> Y el dinero en la bolsa se hace por transferencia de unos a otros, por eso se suele decir que es un juego se suma cero, lo es en gran parte, pero no del todo.
> 
> PD: Ahora quien se quiera quedar con la definicion de bolsa que dan los libros de economica sobre el metodo de captacion de financiacion y tal, pues que se lo crea, pero ya ha quedado visto y revisto que esto es otro de los mecanismos de transferencia de dinero donde unos pierden y otros ganan, el utlimo ejemplo bankia y banca civica.



Añado que justamente aqui es donde menos puede usted venir a reirse, porque la mayoria de la gente que aqui postea especula con la bolsa no invierte. La bolsa como inversion, puede no ser una buena opcion. Para especular, si sabes o tienes suerte, te ira bien.

Aquel que compro para invertir bbva en 17, terras en 42, gamesas en 29, y le desplumaron es que no sabe lo que es la bolsa, a esos si que les podria ir usted avisando, como labor filantropica.

PD:¿En que acciones te quedaste pillado?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo...er ... hum... los fundamentales dicen ... el soporte claramente incluye 3,5 veces el precio de la acción, que...verá, el caso es que acabo de levantarme de la siesta hace 5 min. :o
> 
> A las 15:00 más o menos había cerrado un buen día, y no he querido arriesgarlo. Y lo mejor que haya podido haber hecho...fíjese, esta mañana a las 9:00 tenía una proyección de suelo en 6770 (es la línea de verde de color tan oscuro que casi ni se ve), y me la había tomado a cachondeo.
> 
> ...



Gracias...habra que estar al loro mañana...de momento el Dow bajando a pesar del Plan Obama aprobado...ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Encuentren las diferencias:






S&P 500 | Índice S&P 500 | SPX


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Será que los republicanos están cortos y los demócratas largos. ::



Y el resto estamos jodidos.


----------



## aksarben (2 Ago 2011)

No falla, es caer y aparece el bombillo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Ago 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> No falla, es caer y aparece el bombillo



La de pasta que he ganado yo poniéndome largo cuando aparece.


----------



## Mulder (2 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Voy a dejar que te conteste Mulder, que a mí me da pereza logearme...



Joer, como me conoces ¿eh?


----------



## FerOU (2 Ago 2011)

Creo que ha llegado el momento de la amnistía fiscal y de sacar el dinero "B" al mercado.


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Joer, como me conoces ¿eh?



al menos copie y pegue, hombre! 

FAQ - BurbuWiki


----------



## Nico (2 Ago 2011)

*Claca:*

Tus análisis son la mar de claros, sustentados, racionales e inteligentes. Cada tanto te lo agradezco pero, no está de más reiterarlo nuevamente.

Se valora tu enorme generosidad y entrega de participar los mismos en este foro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> No falla, es caer y aparece el bombillo



Esperese usted que no aparezca el sr.Robotic


----------



## Mulder (2 Ago 2011)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Bueno, una año después, estamos en el mismo sitio... En el mismo? Probablemente no, Hay unos cuantos que se habrán dejado los dineros por el camino, los mismos dinereos que han pillao los amos de todo el tinglado.
> 
> Señores trileros, aprendices de trilero y guiris que no se dan cuenta de que:
> 
> ...



Y si alguien hubiera comprado SAN en junio de 2010 y hubiera vendido en junio de 2011 ¿habría ganado dinero (sin incluir los dividendos)?

Y si alguien hubiera comprado SAN en marzo de 2009 y hubiera vendido en enero de 2010 ¿hubiera ganado dinero (sin incluir los dividendos)?

Las respuestas son las que tiran todas tus ridículas teorías de pretencioso perroflauta por el retrete ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Le thankeo sr.Mulder porque entiendo su punto de vista, pero si se da cuenta con esas mismas preguntas le da la razon al sr.B, ya que seguramente alguien en las dos preguntas haya perdido dinero, el que las vende.

El gran juego de la bolsa, y por eso el sr.Pollastre es tan famoso en este hilo, es la TRANSFERENCIA de capitales de unos a otros. Y para transferir hay que engañar, y de ahi lo de leoncios y gacelas y las manipulaciones de las bolsas.
Hace pocas paginas alguien comento algo sobre que estaban distribuyendo papel, precisamente de eso hablo. Supongo que la gente que posteamos aqui ya lo sabremos, pero si le contara yo la cantidad de gente que conozco pillada en bolsa, y que ha perdido dinero no paro. Claro que ahora que lo pienso ya se de donde salen los beneficios de mis operaciones, cuando los tengo.


----------



## aksarben (2 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esperese usted que no aparezca el sr.Robotic



No hombre, los 9100 no son suficientemente místicos ::

Y me uno al agradecimiento a Claca, es un disfrute leerle .


----------



## Mulder (2 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Le thankeo sr.Mulder porque entiendo su punto de vista, pero si se da cuenta con esas mismas preguntas le da la razon al sr.B, ya que seguramente alguien en las dos preguntas haya perdido dinero, el que las vende.
> 
> El gran juego de la bolsa, y por eso el sr.Pollastre es tan famoso en este hilo, es la TRANSFERENCIA de capitales de unos a otros. Y para transferir hay que engañar, y de ahi lo de leoncios y gacelas y las manipulaciones de las bolsas.



Nunca he estado de acuerdo con esa apreciación, cuando las bolsas suben reciben capital y la mayoría gana, cuando las bolsas caen, sale capital y la mayoría pierde.

Lo que nos quiere hacer creer el bombillo es que siempre hay alguien que gana y siempre hay alguien que pierde.

Lo voy a poner más difícil todavía: si en enero de 2010 alguien se pone corto en SAN, teniendo en cuenta que estando corto los dividendos *se pagan* en vez de cobrarlos ¿hubiera ganado dinero?


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Nunca he estado de acuerdo con esa apreciación, cuando las bolsas suben reciben capital y la mayoría gana, cuando las bolsas caen, sale capital y la mayoría pierde.
> 
> Lo que nos quiere hacer creer el bombillo es que siempre hay alguien que gana y siempre hay alguien que pierde.
> 
> Lo voy a poner más difícil todavía: si en enero de 2010 alguien se pone corto en SAN, teniendo en cuenta que estando corto los dividendos *se pagan* en vez de cobrarlos ¿hubiera ganado dinero?



Maestro, que le dice su sistema en el medio plazo para el SP y el chulibex?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Siempre no, pero suele ser en un porcentaje muy elevado.


----------



## Mulder (2 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Maestro, que le dice su sistema en el medio plazo para el SP y el chulibex?



Al S&P lo veo cambiando de tendencia este viernes en semanal, al chulibex aun le queda otra semana más de agonía, aunque hacia el 26 de agosto podría irse todo abajo de nuevo.

Ahora mismo no está muy claro hacia donde vamos y tengo pocas señales, pero a partir de este septiembre la cosa va a cambiar y tendremos mucha agitación (no digo si al alza o a la baja porque no lo se), parece que el mercado no tiene nada claro lo que nos viene encima, esa suele ser la razón subyacente cuando tengo pocas señales.


----------



## Kalevala (2 Ago 2011)

El juego de suma cero son los futuros.
Pero vamos que la loteria, la ONCE, la ruleta, el poker .... es igual.

El contado es un juego de suma ... la que indica el indice. Si sube hay más que ganan que los que pierden, incluso pueden gananr todos. SI baja hay más que pierden que los que ganan, incluso pueden perder todos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Esta semana o tambien la semana siguiente? Que niveles le dice a usted su ¿niña?


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Al S&P lo veo cambiando de tendencia este viernes en semanal, al chulibex aun le queda otra semana más de agonía, aunque hacia el 26 de agosto podría irse todo abajo de nuevo.
> 
> Ahora mismo no está muy claro hacia donde vamos y tengo pocas señales, pero a partir de este septiembre la cosa va a cambiar y tendremos mucha agitación (no digo si al alza o a la baja porque no lo se), parece que el mercado no tiene nada claro lo que nos viene encima, esa suele ser la razón subyacente cuando tengo pocas señales.



El cambio del SP en rango semanal, ¿al alza o a la baja?.

No te parece que el comportamiento del SP, desde el inicio del año 2011, es un gran proceso de distribución (tiene pinta de un SHS aunque no me gusta el comportamiento del hombro derecho (por altura))??

A mí me parece un techo de mercado secundario claro, aunque habrá que esperar a ver ruptura de niveles para estar seguro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Ilustremos:


----------



## Misterio (2 Ago 2011)

Los futuros en 89xx creí que tardaría mucho en volver a ver esos números


----------



## Mulder (2 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El cambio del SP en rango semanal, ¿al alza o a la baja?.
> 
> No te parece que el comportamiento del SP, desde el inicio del año 2011, es un gran proceso de distribución (tiene pinta de un SHS aunque no me gusta el comportamiento del hombro derecho (por altura))??
> 
> A mí me parece un techo de mercado secundario claro, aunque habrá que esperar a ver ruptura de niveles para estar seguro.



No veo tan clara esa distribución, aunque creo que aun es pronto para verla, mientras no pasemos los mínimos de junio a la baja no lo tendré tan claro. De todas formas se ve cierto peligro pero también algunos indicadores en puntos de sobreventa.

Creo que es mejor esperar y ver si giramos esta próxima semana y la magnitud del giro.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Los futuros en 89xx creí que tardaría mucho en volver a ver esos números



Lo importante es el SP. Como pierda el nivel, vamos a ver bajadas en uropa más veloces que Fernando Alonso ...


----------



## Misterio (2 Ago 2011)

Vaya cierre de los americanos, esta claro que como no les den un Q3 estos lo bajan hasta donde haga falta.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Ago 2011)

Un cierre cojonudo el del SP...


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Un cierre cojonudo el del SP...



y acojonante

lo han parado en la ultima puerta antes del infierno ::

o mañana cambia la tendencia o los 3000 de tonuel los vemos la semana q viene...... :cook:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Ago 2011)

Ahora que hay pasta parece que empiezan a hacerle pressing a Bernanke.

Van a tener a la economía real secuestrada hasta que no haya más dinero para QEx.

Y dice Bernanke que no sabe por qué no despega la economía, ya, ya, se ha pulido en dos años dinero como para mantener una tendencia principal alcista durante 10 y dice que no sabe qué pasa.

A pagar Bernie.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Abriran a la baja mañana?


----------



## Tupper (2 Ago 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Impresionante que Bankia suba tanto...
> 
> Hay que fastidiarse.



Ja ja ja, lo que me he podido reir. Que cachondo.


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2011)

yalodeciayo que había que hacerse bankero...


----------



## Claca (2 Ago 2011)

Justo en esos mínimos de junio que pensaba que no estaban amenazados, pobre de mí.

Bueno, como parece ser que los yankis se lo toman en serio y quieren cumplir con los objetivos bajistas, la referencia a vigilar en el caso del DOW son los 11.700, para el SP500 no tengo niveles precisos, así que no me mojo. Mientras esté por encima, la situación a corto plazo es salvable todavía, y de hecho forma parte del rango que di para formar un suelo en junio. Que por cierto, el VIX hoy tampoco ha acompañado los descensos y sigue marcando máximos decrecientes.

Para el IBEX, la zona de soporte estaría más o menos sobre los 8.800, pero ya en mayo del 2010 se pasaron de frenada, así que hay que tener especial generosidad al concebir el soporte (por eso es tan importante no estar pillado ni muy apalancado). En el caso del SANTANDER, que sois muchos los que habéis entrado, pienso que es posible que se pasen de frenanda, siendo la zona de referencia más realista los 6,60 - 6,50.

Empezamos a estar en el suelo del lateral del IBEX, pero no por ello hay que impacientarse y esperar que sea mañana mismo cuando todo suba un 10% -en el caso que quiera mantenerse dentro del guión, eso es-. Paciencia y las cosas claras cuando le demos al botón, pensando qué vamos a hacer tanto si nos sale bien como si no.


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2011)

Me estaba preguntando quien cojones era el bombillo... ienso:

y venga a mirar... y a remirar... 





y resulta que lo tengo en la lista de ignorados.... ) ) ) ) )



Saludos


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ago 2011)

nos han hecho mirar y creer q todo era por lo de la deuda......... pero lo q estan haciendo es agarrar del paquete al obama y a bernake para q recuerden quien manda


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Como estamos en burbuja, no se si saben que el profeta Tochovista ha abierto un nuevo hilo, predicando la buena nueva. Vamos, no creo que haya nada mas que añadir. Con _tologordo pabajo_.


----------



## Mulder (2 Ago 2011)

El S&P podría irse al rango 1222-1175 si mañana no rebota, en esa zona hizo un pequeño lateral en noviembre de 2010.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El S&P podría irse al rango 1222-1175 si mañana no rebota, en esa zona hizo un pequeño lateral en noviembre de 2010.



El tito Bernie debe estar cagándose en la puta madre de todo lo que se menea. La broma le va a salir por 300-400 mil millones de dólares en forma de nuevo chute.

La verdad que este pollo y el negrata se está cubriendo de mierda hasta el cuello.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Ago 2011)

que emoción, voy a ser hinbersora de SAN a largo plazo.


----------



## rosonero (2 Ago 2011)

Kedada burbujista en la próxima junta de accionistas del Santander


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ago 2011)

Yo ire como aquel accionista con una din a3 poniendo a parir al botas por su mala gestion.


----------



## credulo (2 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo ire como aquel accionista con una din a3 poniendo a parir al botas por su mala gestion.



Me apunto ¿se necesita una cantidad mínima de acciones para poder asistir? Voy a leerme los estatutos


----------



## aksarben (2 Ago 2011)

Me vais a hacer comprar un par de acciones del Botas para poder unirme a la kdd . ¿No hay una de accionistas de Cisco? :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2011)

yo iré con un pakete de cortos... ) ) )


----------



## RNSX (2 Ago 2011)

Jajajajaja, otro pillado con el SAN, debo estar aprendiendo algo, para mi es un honor palmar dinero como los expertos


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2011)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Bueno, una año después, estamos en el mismo sitio... En el mismo? Probablemente no, Hay unos cuantos que se habrán dejado los dineros por el camino, los mismos dinereos que han pillao los amos de todo el tinglado.
> 
> Señores trileros, aprendices de trilero y guiris que no se dan cuenta de que:
> 
> ...




Pero de qué cojones está hablando, hamijo.

En primer lugar, el mercado no es un juego de suma cero, sino un juego de suma* sub-cero*. Ud. entenderá mucho de razas caninas, estilos de construcción de flautas y juegos malabares callejeros, pero evidentemente no tiene ni puta idea de trading, e ignora de todo punto que cualquier transacción está sujeta a _fees _(comisiones), así que una operación ganadora no presenta un saldo neto cero frente a su homónima perdedora.

En otras palabras, incluso ganando, su eficiencia nunca es del 100%. Sabe, por eso es tan complicado ganarse la vida en los mercados, porque además de hacer operaciones ganadoras, debe Ud. tomar en consideración las comisiones para su disciplina monetaria.

En segundo lugar, a pesar de que el mercado es un sistema básicamente estocástico y cuasi-aleatorio, también presenta equilibrio de Nash, y le explico lo que significa eso para Ud. lo entienda: independientemente de la canción que Ud. interprete con su flauta en cada momento, existe una estrategia ganadora que permite obtener beneficios de forma recurrente.

¿Lo comprende? Pues comprenda esto: los mercados son un trabajo, uno muy complejo de hecho, y realmente hay gente que vive de ellos. 

Documéntese, buen hombre.


----------



## Nico (3 Ago 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Me apunto ¿se necesita una cantidad mínima de acciones para poder asistir? Voy a leerme los estatutos



El mínimo para asistir es de 600 acciones si no recuerdo mal.

He votado -on line o por correo- en varias Juntas de SAN y BKT y realmente es una sensación muy interesante. 

Eso si, cuando vas ganando es MAS interesante !


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero de qué cojones está hablando, hamijo.
> 
> En primer lugar, el mercado no es un juego de suma cero, sino un juego de suma* sub-cero*. Ud. entenderá mucho de razas caninas, estilos de construcción de flautas y juegos malabares callejeros, pero evidentemente no tiene ni puta idea de trading, e ignora de todo punto que cualquier transacción está sujeta a _fees _(comisiones), así que una operación ganadora no presenta un saldo neto cero frente a su homónima perdedora.
> 
> ...



jejjejeje ay polastre, desde que deje el hilo hay que ver que paciencia tiene 

Cuando yo le volvia loco no aguantaba usted ni media y ahora hasta contesta a los bombillos que piensan que bajada de bolsa = perder pasta ::

Es increible que años despues todavia queden algunos que entran al hilo cuando hay guano a "reirse" de los que invierten en bolsa........si ellos supieran ....... las plusvas de un guano fuerte y continuo.

No se quejen eh, que cada x dias entro solo para saludarles......y la verdad para reirme un poco con vuestros comentarios 

Por cierto......busquen, busquen mi ultima intervencion en el hilo........ ¿ quien decia que en la proxima atacada el 9200 no aguantaba ? ienso:

Al final el TT va a resultar un sistema de lo mas fiable ::

yalodeciayo, yalodeciayo,yalodeciayo,yalodeciayo.................
yalodeciayo, yalodeciayo,yalodeciayo,yalodeciayo.................
yalodeciayo, yalodeciayo,yalodeciayo,yalodeciayo.................

yalodeciayo, yalodeciayo,yalodeciayo,yalodeciayo.................

Mulder ¿ este es el bombillo de las 3:35 o el de las 4 : 59 ?? :XX::XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Justo en esos mínimos de junio que pensaba que no estaban amenazados, pobre de mí.
> 
> Bueno, como parece ser que los yankis se lo toman en serio y quieren cumplir con los objetivos bajistas, la referencia a vigilar en el caso del DOW son los 11.700, para el SP500 no tengo niveles precisos, así que no me mojo. Mientras esté por encima, la situación a corto plazo es salvable todavía, y de hecho forma parte del rango que di para formar un suelo en junio. Que por cierto, el VIX hoy tampoco ha acompañado los descensos y sigue marcando máximos decrecientes.
> 
> ...



huyan de largos hasta mediados de Noviembre :no:

Y los SAN por encima de 4:50 un suicidio 

Tonuel espero que este usted al mando y tenga a Juanlu atado y bien atado ::


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2011)

Hacía ya algún que otro mes que no teníamos bombillo-torero por el hilo, Capitán... deje que nos divirtamos un poco.

¿Qué se cuenta? ¿Algún atracón de ostras con champán reciente? ::




zuloman dijo:


> jejjejeje ay polastre, desde que deje el hilo hay que ver que paciencia tiene
> 
> Cuando yo le volvia loco no aguantaba usted ni media y ahora hasta contesta a los bombillos que piensan que bajada de bolsa = perder pasta ::
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> El mínimo para asistir es de *600 acciones *si no recuerdo mal.
> 
> He votado -on line o por correo- en varias Juntas de SAN y BKT y realmente es una sensación muy interesante.
> 
> Eso si, cuando vas ganando es MAS interesante !




Pues voy apartando 1.800 eurillos que bien vale la pena unirse a la quedada...


----------



## atman (3 Ago 2011)

...que cagada señores... con bien que pudo salir el día... parece qeu esperan a que quite los ojos de la pantalla para arrearle. En fín, cerrados largos (72-75) en SL65 (casi 1800pb netos :Aplauso:) y abiertos cortos a la espera de mañana... donde podemos tener rebote que tambien vendería.

Hablaban ustedes de un SHS en el SP? Yo tambien lo veo... el problema... es el objetivo... alrededor de 1140... coooock!! :cook: ¿con parada en 1218-20?


----------



## atman (3 Ago 2011)

Para el SP.







¿podríamos decir algo del tipo.... "_Dios Mío, la que nos espera..._"?


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Ago 2011)

*Claca & CIA (toda la tropa )*

no quisiera dejar pasar la oportunidad de felitarles por su trabajo, comentarios, graficos y analisis de este mundillo

enhorabuena por su trabajo.

Un aprendiz8:

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Buenas noches señores.
Intentaré aportar mi granito de arena y como tengo en mis datos la situación actual.

Como diría el Sr. Claca, no se ha "roto nada". Estamos apoyados en un nivel importante, que para mañana se sitúa en los 9108. Incluso rompiendo abajo hasta los 8920-60 no pasaría nada en este escenario, que sigue controlado.

Niveles por arriba, ya sabéis, el 108 daría continuidad hacia los 285 y con menos probabilidad hacía los 345.

Que me gustaría que pasara mañana (que no es lo mismo que "adivinar" que pase), una dosis de sangre para entrar en, BBVA por ejemplo para entrar en el maravilloso mundo del inversor a largo y asistir a la asamblea, a 6,635
(Para los nuevos del hilo esto es para los intra-rabiosos, que no es incompatible con lo que viene ahora).

Para el Sr. Claca Como le digo sigue, más o menos una lógica, no se ha roto nada y todo sigue bajo control.

Ahora mismo lo importante para el trimestre (lo que nos queda). A corto plazo la ruptura de los 9350, para buscar el importante canal que discurre en las siguientes dos semanas por los 9.980-10.200. El nivel mas bajo (Canal trimestral) sobre el que se está apoyando en mi proyección está en los 8700, pero eso para finales de trimestre. Antes, nos llevaría a un probable descalabro y contentar a los técnicos buscando los 8500. (De momento se ha frenado dos veces en él)

Para los hamijos de los sistemas automáticos, he podido ver un cambio en la operativa, que dificulta la entrada en niveles clave, dando poco recorrido. Se han recortado los márgenes entrada-salida, haciendo muy complicado pillar un buen movimiento, hace falta "aliño" para sacarle buen sabor a este cocido (el destinatario/s de esto sabe de que le hablo)


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!

Para hoy espero rebote, sobre todo en el Ibex, vayan desempolvando los largos.

Siento darles una tan mala noticia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

me sumo a los agradecimientos al sr. claca.
Por otro lado, el sr. B. se olvida, y quizás peque de naif, de la creación de riqueza. Si una compañia consigue un producto que le permita aumentar beneficios, pues sus accionistas (en teoría) se verán beneficiados.

Día interesante hoy.


----------



## pyn (3 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Para hoy espero rebote, sobre todo en el Ibex, vayan desempolvando los largos.
> 
> Siento darles una tan mala noticia



Pues yo creo que hoy van a dar un susto muy grande a todo el mundo. No me meto en el mercado hoy ni jarto de farlopa.


----------



## Charlatan (3 Ago 2011)

Muy interesante el dia,ayer San y bbva hicieron de todo por mantener durante la mañana.Ya veremos hoy por donde parte todo,pero sigo pensando que vamos para abajo con o sin atajos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Para hoy espero rebote, sobre todo en el Ibex, vayan desempolvando los largos.
> 
> Siento darles una tan mala noticia



Mr. Mulder, no es mala noticia esa es para los nos veíamos ya como _himbersoreh a largo plazo_

:XX:

buenos dias y suerte a todos (menos los que van con maquinitas que esos con que no corte inet y la corriente eléctrica tienen suficiente  )


----------



## Charlatan (3 Ago 2011)

joder ya empezamos palmando,pa que los abueletes huyan despavoridos.....


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2011)

Prepárate botas, que la próxima junta te la vamos a boicotear. El tipo de la última junta quedará en el olvido cuando aparezcamos nosotros en escena, gritando "SERÁ EN OCTUBRE"


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2011)

Talacossa calentitta....


----------



## SAMPLERKING (3 Ago 2011)

9,08 h y 9045,50 ....madre mía a alguno se le atragantan hoy las gambas en el chiringuito


----------



## Charlatan (3 Ago 2011)

ta to colorao menos el *oro*...hoy va a correr sangre en Europa!!!


----------



## SAMPLERKING (3 Ago 2011)

Sudores frios le estaran entrando a algunos que esperaban repunte hoy....(por lo menos de momento)


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

Buenos días,

Del IBEX, lo único que me preocupa ahora mismo es REPSOL. Muy importante que vaya moderando la caída.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Talacossa calentitta....



Ciudad italiana muy bella, si. Con pasta alla palmatoria como plato típico.

edito: En telahinco han soltado, como si no pasara nada lo siguiente:

_Si la prima de riesgo sigue por encima de 400pb, España podría necesitar un rescate, como el de Grecia._

Y alguno dirá: ¿paaaaaayo quien es riesgo?¿suprima tá güena?

jajaja dice que las bajados son porque hay pocas operaciones y los himbersore (que no especuladores en este caso) estan de vacaciones.

Si al final mi novia tendrá razón. Soy himbersó cuando compro y ejpeculadó cuando vendo. Como la dualidad onda/corpusculo la materia que se manifiesta de forma diferente según el experimento. 

Zeñore, como se han levantado hoy, ¿himberzore o ejpeculadore?


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

Charlatan dijo:


> ta to colorao menos el *oro*...hoy va a correr sangre en Europa!!!



Juas el oro... está rompiendo resistencias como si nada.


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

El Stoxx dando bandazos cual chicharro mientras el DAX no levanta cabeza, creo que el veredicto está claro ... :abajo: 

Buenos días y tal


----------



## Desencantado (3 Ago 2011)

Se imaginan ustedes al Sr. Marlo en la Junta del Santander?

Va a flipar el tío botas cuando le vea la chorra...


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Ago 2011)

Telahinco acusa la falta de Belen en las pantallas... que piña lleva en estos 3 días...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2011)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Sudores frios le estaran entrando a algunos que esperaban repunte hoy....(por lo menos de momento)



Cuidado que las cosas no siempre son lo que parecen...


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> El Stoxx dando bandazos cual chicharro mientras el DAX no levanta cabeza, creo que el veredicto está claro ... :abajo:
> 
> Buenos días y tal



Joer, ha sido picarlos y sacar el orgullo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

Para asistir a la junta de evil uncle SAN 600 acciones? Jojojojo me apunto!!:
Planazo:
i) junta del SAN
ii) Museo del Prado
iii) PArtidito del mandril (si da tiempo y las plusvas dan para todo :XX: )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Señores buenos dias a todos, ya se que esto es el ibex, pero estan viendo ustedes el oro. Dios mio gracias a monster por sus ultimos hilos, si a cada hora subo el sp. La bolsa a este paso no tiene interes.

Me uno a la junta del SAN, si dejan hablar yo quiero participar, y me llevo una din a3 con el logo de  detras, para que me identifiqueis.

PD:Me va el bambo, largo en el ibex.


----------



## Charlatan (3 Ago 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuidado que las cosas no siempre son lo que parecen...



bueno ya empiezan a bombear xa cortar la sangria...veremos cuanto dura


----------



## jose_80 (3 Ago 2011)

Hoy acaba como un campo de lechugas........(posible OWNED que me como en tres, dos......)


----------



## Yo2k1 (3 Ago 2011)

Yo también (sin conocímientos ninguno) me apunto a que acaba verde. Me parece que cuanto peor lo cuentan, mas al revés sale. 
No era eso de "rumor y noticia"...?


----------



## Nico (3 Ago 2011)

Mal que me pese -Mulder me hizo odiarlo- , este año he comprado mis Cohibas con SAN.

Que si compré cuando subía, que si vendí cuando bajaba, que si cobré unos dividendos... hasta le he tomado cariño !!


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Yo también (sin conocímientos ninguno) me apunto a que acaba verde. Me parece que cuanto peor lo cuentan, mas al revés sale.
> No era eso de "rumor y noticia"...?



Más exactamente, ley del sentimiento contrario.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para asistir a la junta de evil uncle SAN 600 acciones? Jojojojo me apunto!!:
> Planazo:
> i) junta del SAN
> ii) Museo del Prado
> iii) PArtidito del mandril (si da tiempo y las plusvas dan para todo :XX: )



Yo en el punto iii) si no le importa me voy por mi cuenta. Vayan ustedes a ver millonarios sudados en pantalon corto y yo me voy de tiendas...


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Para los hamijos de los sistemas automáticos, he podido ver un cambio en la operativa, que dificulta la entrada en niveles clave, dando poco recorrido. Se han recortado los márgenes entrada-salida, haciendo muy complicado pillar un buen movimiento, hace falta "aliño" para sacarle buen sabor a este cocido (el destinatario/s de esto sabe de que le hablo)




Más que dar poco recorrido así, sin más... lo que yo estoy viendo y siempre según mi opinión, hamijo Fran200, es que la presión vendedora es tan aplastante estos tres últimos días, que cuando toca los niveles relevantes cayendo desde arriba, a duras penas da tiempo a dejar levantar la cabeza. 

En ese sentido los niveles ahora mismo no son "simétricos", esto es, tienen muchísimo más recorrido los pull a la baja que al alza.

La solución es [aparentemente] sencilla: entrar en los pulls a la baja y descartar los de signo contrario. Pero claro, las compras son tan débiles, que a su vez los niveles superiores cuesta la misma vida llegar a tocarlos...

vamos, que llevamos tres días más bien complicaditos.


----------



## Nico (3 Ago 2011)

Me parece a mi o el foro parece una versión remixada de "El regreso de los Muertos Vivientes" ?

Reapareció Zuloman !!, Fran200 se hizo una pasada !!, yo escribo mensajes !!

Empieza la temporada de "certificaciones" y el tema del IBEX parece la discoteca de moda en Ibiza !


----------



## SAMPLERKING (3 Ago 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuidado que las cosas no siempre son lo que parecen...



Por eso he hecho la puntualizacion de momento...liquidadas las ordenes de venta de los abuelos dadas ayer vamos a ver como se vende el pescao...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo en el punto iii) si no le importa me voy por mi cuenta. Vayan ustedes a ver millonarios sudados en pantalon corto y yo me voy de tiendas...



Pero eso no era el punto i) ????? 

Respecto al punto iii) se aceptan variaciones. Es que el coliseo de la capital del imperio es una circe irresistible para los de provincias.


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

Corto 9120f, ya está bien de peponismo matinal.

Edito. Qúe estamos celebrando...esto
_
PMI de España [Imprimir] Serenity markets



PMI de servicios se desploma de 50,2 a 46,5, peor nivel desde diciembre del año pasado, muy por debajo de 50 y dejando claro que el optimista antropológico que preside este país ha vuelto a fallar con su pretendida enésima recuperación. Para poner los pelos de punta_


----------



## Charlatan (3 Ago 2011)




----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero eso no era el punto i) ?????
> 
> Respecto al punto iii) se aceptan variaciones. Es que el coliseo de la capital del imperio es una circe irresistible para los de provincias.




Propongo que organicemos una asamblea para decidir las pautas de actuación. También que organicemos subcomités al respecto, con responsables nombrados a dedazo. Propongo los míos :: :

- Logística, alojamiento hotelero y compras : Pecatísima
- Compra de boletos de lotería y cartones de bingo: Señor PPP y Zuloman
- Responsable y portavoz de insultos a Botín: RafaXL
- Asesor de relaciones con latinoamérica: Nico


Dado que todos los cargos son de pago (faltaría más, estamos en España), nuestra organización comienza con un _pufobalance _de -1M€. Deberíamos pedir financiación a algún banco, aunque eso nos suponga luego deberle algún favorcillo cuando estemos en el poder y... [coño, esto me suena terriblemente familiar...]


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Corto 9120f, ya está bien de peponismo matinal.
> 
> Edito. Qúe estamos celebrando...esto
> _
> ...




Puaj !!! fuera 9140, está intratable por ahora el Chulibex.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Propongo que organicemos una asamblea para decidir las pautas de actuación. También que organicemos subcomités al respecto, con responsables nombrados a dedazo. Propongo los míos :: :
> 
> - Logística, alojamiento hotelero y compras : Pecatísima
> - Compra de boletos de lotería y cartones de bingo: Señor PPP y Zuloman
> ...



¿Y usted? ¿Se limita a dirigir el chiringuito y desviar fondos a sus cuentas cual directivo de la SGAE?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Ago 2011)

parece que quiera buscar un suelo para rebotar...:ouch:ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2011)

Arcelor es otra que está preciosa. De cabeza al grupo de las selectas Gamesa, TRE, Sacyr, OHL...

Y T5, pero por esta me alegro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Cierro 9163, mas 77 pips.


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y usted? ¿Se limita a dirigir el chiringuito y desviar fondos a sus cuentas cual directivo de la SGAE?



¿Yo? Perfil bajo, discreción, movimientos en la sombra... ya sabe, los _tradezz _somos así :...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Más que dar poco recorrido así, sin más... lo que yo estoy viendo y siempre según mi opinión, hamijo Fran200, es que la presión vendedora es tan aplastante estos tres últimos días, que cuando toca los niveles relevantes cayendo desde arriba, a duras penas da tiempo a dejar levantar la cabeza.
> 
> En ese sentido los niveles ahora mismo no son "simétricos", esto es, tienen muchísimo más recorrido los pull a la baja que al alza.
> 
> ...



Eso no es cosa de los últimos días (por lo menos en el Ibex), ya desde febrero estaba la cosa muy rara y los últimos meses en el Ibex era la caza y captura de las entradas fuertes en largo. Era entrar un paquete de 50 o 100 contratos en largo y frenarse el precio, he visto saltadas de stop una y otra vez, todo lo más que conseguían era distribuirlo como podían unos puntos más arriba y con suerte.

Lo que pasa es que lo de los últimos días ya es elevado a la enésima potencia.

En mi caso he ido trampeando reduciendo las expectativas de cada entrada (aquello de un iphone por entrada) y últimamente piramidando cuando el saldo vendedor se despelotaba, pero ni eso.

En el SP el saldo vendedor solo lo había visto en -150.000 una vez en todo el año, pues bien, el viernes -150.000, el lunes -300.000, ayer -250.000...

El problema es que han dopado la bolsa durante tanto tiempo que no tienes estadísticas fiables y los niveles de confianza que utilizabas para tus operaciones (y que funcionaban) dejan de funcionar.

Hacías el siguiente razonamiento: si un -50.000 me da un nivel del 95% de ganancia entrando largo durante los últimos 2 años y aparece un -150.000 es una entrada larga clara. El problema es que todos tus datos, todas las distribuciones de probabilidad que utilizas y todas tus alarmas de cisne negro están falseadas, no era bolsa real, era bolsa dopada.

Y, de repente, te encuentras con una ventana de bolsa real donde no tienes estadísticas, estás desarmado porque ni lo que tú creías que era pánico es pánico, de ahí las bajadas sin que la volatilidad sea disparatada.

Esto es bolsa real, sin dóping, pero no tengo datos.

Y ahora recopilas datos unos días, te rearmas, y llega Bernanke y empieza de nuevo, o promete empezar de nuevo y vuelve a cambiar todo, por eso son tan dañinas estas intervenciones de deux ex machina, porque lo falsean todo.

Por ejemplo, saldo del Ibex ahora mismo, +7.000, toda la vida de Dios eso había sido un +2% y empezar a darse la vuelta el 80% de las veces, pues con días y días de saldos de -10.000 en la mochila, ahora te aparece un saldo positivo y ¿qué se hace, cómo lo interpreto?

Pues eso, ni idea porque nunca habíamos estado en esta situación, mañana te rescatan, o eurobonos, o QE3, o nada de nada...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Puaj !!! fuera 9140, está intratable por ahora el Chulibex.



Los accionistas de SAN hemos hecho una sesión de espiritismo y hemos invocado a PEPON.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Ahora la logica dice que se gira hacia abajo, veremos...


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

Contra la bajista de muy corto plazo, fuera largos, de momento.


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El problema es que han dopado la bolsa durante tanto tiempo que no tienes estadísticas fiables y los niveles de confianza que utilizabas para tus operaciones (y que funcionaban) dejan de funcionar.
> 
> 
> Y, de repente, te encuentras con una ventana de bolsa real donde no tienes estadísticas, estás desarmado porque ni lo que tú creías que era pánico es pánico, de ahí las bajadas sin que la volatilidad sea disparatada.
> ...



:XX: He visto muchas cosas raras en la vida, pero jamás pensé que llegaría a ver un sistema de trading con "mono" de QE... lo tuyo es un síndrome de abstinencia como mandan los cánones y los reyes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

Como primera aproximación no veo mal esa organización. A este ritmo la próxima asamblea del SAN se va a parecer a esto:


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

... y me voy al gimnasio. 

Otra que está recibiendo, y es de las que me gusta, INDITEX. Está en zona de soporte. Es un valor con buen aspecto técnico, pero que empieza a tener demasiado buena fama, por lo que de vez en cuando tiene que purgar los excesos de carga. Luego a ver si cuelgo algún gráfico, esta vez de verdad :cook:


----------



## Nico (3 Ago 2011)

Estoy siguiendo las operaciones en SAN (ya que estamos) y me causa gracia.

Del lado comprador TODAS las órdenes son de 6810 (o 6820) acciones para TODOS los niveles salvo cuando aparece el 6,80 que saltan a 10.000.

Del lado vendedor, meten papel "a lo bestia" ni bien pasan de 6.80.

Guardianes de un lado (de allí la secuencia monótona de órdenes en el mismo tamaño) y del lado vendedor algún Hedge que se está cansando de sacarle dinero a Botín del bolsillo (si es que compró más barato desde ya, caso contrario está tratando de salir a cómo le den "los pieses") 


*EDITO* = Ahora las cantidades son variables, el guardían debe haber dejado paso a compradores "de verdad".


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Se esta girando pero le cuesta, vamos............Na que no se gira en el 75, _mecagoento_


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2011)

Ya ha hecho el movimiento de ultracorto más o menos esperable.

A partir de ahora, una lotería, hoyga.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

largo en el 76


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Ago 2011)

200 puntazos metidos en una hora...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Estaba claro esta vela, se ha intentado pero no ha girado, asi que parriba


----------



## Yo2k1 (3 Ago 2011)

Verde verdisimo. (modo ironico ON). Al final superamos a Alemania, Francia y los demas en todo, pib, renta percapita, etc

Yo creo que lo mejor sera sumarse al carro de los que solo ven "telecinco", y vivir sin "saber", total, en el fondo al final siempre hacen lo que quieren. Que motivos fundamentales habia ayer que hoy no? Una de las dos cosas supongo sera un "paripe". Un dia la prima de riesgo en 408, el BCE a comprar, a bajar, la bolsa a subir, vamos, el guion de siempre. Un "circulen, aqui no pasa nada"
Buena mañana a todos


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2011)

Una pregunta sobre lo que se habla mucho en el foro, pero no he visto en este post. ¿Creéis que veremos a España fuera del Euro?

A- No, nunca.
B- Sí, en menos de un año.
C- Sí, de aquí a tres.
D- No, pero se irá Alemania, lo que viene a ser lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Verde verdisimo. (modo ironico ON). Al final superamos a Alemania, Francia y los demas en todo, pib, renta percapita, etc
> 
> Yo creo que lo mejor sera sumarse al carro de los que solo ven "telecinco", y vivir sin "saber", total, en el fondo al final siempre hacen lo que quieren. Que motivos fundamentales habia ayer que hoy no? Una de las dos cosas supongo sera un "paripe". Un dia la prima de riesgo en 408, el BCE a comprar, a bajar, la bolsa a subir, vamos, el guion de siempre. Un "circulen, aqui no pasa nada"
> Buena mañana a todos



Aqui lo importante es subirse al tren sea la direccion la que sea.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

pregunta preguntosa. Niveles relevantes a corto chulibescos, forfafor


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

9195 fuera, soy como pipoapipo o zuloman, estoy haciendo de oro a mi broker hoy.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> pregunta preguntosa. Niveles relevantes a corto chulibescos, forfafor



Ahora mismo niveles para girarse hacia abajo con cierta logico buscando los 9160 en ultracorto plazo.

Edito: Desisto de ser el primero en buscar el giro, otros 30 puntos que he dejado de ganar, por querer ser el primero en ganar. Cuando se decidan a bajar me pondre corto hasta entonces quito y largoparao.


----------



## Yo2k1 (3 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Aqui lo importante es subirse al tren sea la direccion la que sea.



Si, pero acertar con la direccion, es cosa vuestra, yo lo intente una vez hace tiempo y acabe en la estacion contraria. Asi que os veo desde fuera, y de verdad me causais admiracion, sobre todo por la sangre fria


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> :XX: He visto muchas cosas raras en la vida, pero jamás pensé que llegaría a ver un sistema de trading con "mono" de QE... lo tuyo es un síndrome de abstinencia como mandan los cánones y los reyes



No es que tenga mono, es que todas las estadísticas e indicadores que manejo y los niveles de confianza que utilizo están sesgadísimos por los QE, si desaparece el QE hace falta un tiempo para tener datos con los que recalcular distribuciones de probabilidad y niveles de confianza, no puedes mezclar datos del Tevatrón y del LHC así en bruto.

Y cuando tengas datos nuevos, aparece otra decisión política o monetaria y cambio de tercio otra vez, necesitas años de datos para tenerlo todo modelizado.

¿Ves lo que te digo? saldo Ibex +8.000 y sigue subiendo, ahora mismo en este spike, pasa el saldo de golpe a +12.000, +4.000 el saldo para subirlo 20 put-os puntos, eso toda la vida era darse la vuelta al poco tiempo y saltada de stops al que entró largo el último.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Si, pero acertar con la direccion, es cosa vuestra, yo lo intente una vez hace tiempo y *acabe en la estacion contraria*. Asi que os veo desde fuera, y de verdad me causais admiracion, sobre todo por la sangre fria



:XX::XX:

Pues si le digo yo donde acabe el lunes por la mañana, por cometer ese mismor error. Menos mal que el oro da alegrias que si no, me sacan a gorrazos de casa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No es que tenga mono, es que todas las estadísticas e indicadores que manejo y los niveles de confianza que utilizo están sesgadísimos por los QE, si desaparece el QE hace falta un tiempo para tener datos con los que recalcular distribuciones de probabilidad y niveles de confianza, no puedes mezclar datos del Tevatrón y del LHC así en bruto.
> 
> Y cuando tengas datos nuevos, aparece otra decisión política o monetaria y cambio de tercio otra vez, necesitas años de datos para tenerlo todo modelizado.
> 
> ¿Ves lo que te digo? saldo Ibex +8.000 y sigue subiendo, ahora mismo en este spike, pasa el saldo de golpe a +12.000, +4.000 el saldo para subirlo 20 put-os puntos, eso toda la vida era darse la vuelta al poco tiempo y saltada de stops al que entró largo el último.



Tiempos extraños estos que vivimos en bolsa, y que le dice a usted esta situacion de cambios? Como se han interpretado estos cambios en la bolsa antiguamente?


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Buenos días. Pardiez!!! que sorpresa POR ENCIMA DE 200 

Voy a realizar algo de beneficio, y con el resto a esperar el segundo nivel. Luego la "lotería" ¿Pillaré alguna BBVA?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tiempos extraños estos que vivimos en bolsa, y que le dice a usted esta situacion de cambios? Como se han interpretado estos cambios en la bolsa antiguamente?



Yo creo que no era tan bestia, mira la subida de 2003 a 2007 se pasó 1.000 (mil) sesiones seguidas el SP sin ningún +2% o -2%, lo de ahora es chute a lo bestia y mono a lo bestia cuando falta la droja.


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> pregunta preguntosa. Niveles relevantes a corto chulibescos, forfafor



9301 , 9349, 9360

9220 aparece como relevante también, creo que es ahí donde estáis parados ahora mismo, ¿no?

Por abajo: 9063, 9121, 9149, 8977


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenos días. Pardiez!!! que sorpresa POR ENCIMA DE 200
> 
> Voy a realizar algo de beneficio, y con el resto a esperar el segundo nivel. Luego la "lotería" ¿Pillaré alguna BBVA?



¿El segundo nivel con qué probabilidad? a ver si me coincide que estoy haciendo pruebas con mis tics cuánticos de 3 segundazos.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2011)

La junta general de accionistas del SAN fue el 17 de junio en Santander...
He leido las FAQ y no pone que haya que tener un numero minimo de acciones para asistir.


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿El segundo nivel con qué probabilidad? a ver si me coincide que estoy haciendo pruebas con mis tics cuánticos de 3 segundazos.



> 90% Ahora mismo. Pero ya sabe, conforme pasa el tiempo baja la probabilidad gotita a gotita.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> La junta general de accionistas del SAN fue el 17 de junio en Santander...
> He leido las FAQ y no pone que haya que tener un numero minimo de acciones para asistir.



En santander...mmm me pilla más lejos, pero bonita ciudas es! Quizas haya que poseer un num de acciones mínima para tener turno de palabra....

Pecata sube de nivel en la organización.En compensación por sus servicios se le pagará un bonus de 1 acción de SAN.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Ago 2011)

la batalla por mantener los 9200 esta siendo feroz...:X


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Y cual es ese nivel, yo creo que puede que se este girando ahora y busque los 91xx-90xx.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Ago 2011)

hay videos de un sr. que pone a parir al botas en el turno de intervencion de cada junta hasta que el botas le retira la palabra. estan por el foro.

antes de salir a la junta se hace un vudu especial por un haitiano que lo protege contra el mal de ojo que le esta lanzando la mitad de la junta


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


AGENCIA RATING CHINA REBAJA CALIFICACIÓN DE EEUU 

Que jrandes estos chinorris


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Yo supongo que sera como en otras compañias, que puedes ir, antes incluso daban obsequios por asistir, no hace mucho de esto, en los 90 era habitual. Pero si que para un turno de palabra se requeriran algunas cosas. De todos modos, si las conservo para el largo plazo, yo si ire, y asi conozco Santander que todavia no he ido. Le tirare un tocho a Don Emilio a vuestra salud.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y cual es ese nivel, yo creo que puede que se este girando ahora y busque los 91xx-90xx.



Supongo que bajará hasta los 9149 dados por la niña de micer pollastre
edito:o no... y pepón está asomando la cabeza.


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Supongo que bajará hasta los 9149 dados por la niña de *micer* pollastre


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas noches señores.
> Intentaré aportar mi granito de arena y como tengo en mis datos la situación actual.
> 
> Como diría el Sr. Claca, no se ha "roto nada". Estamos apoyados en un nivel importante, que para mañana se sitúa en los 9108. Incluso rompiendo abajo hasta los 8920-60 no pasaría nada en este escenario, que sigue controlado.
> ...



Estos son con los que estoy trabajando, de momento me han reportado algún medio de pago reconocido, hasta fecha de hoy.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


>



:XX:

micer.

Me hizo dudar, messer pollastre.

jajajaja que jashondo el raton.


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Estos son con los que estoy trabajando, de momento me han reportado algún medio de pago reconocido, hasta fecha de hoy.::



Trabajas con los niveles del futuro, ¿no?

Lo digo porque mis niveles del Ibex usan el contado, y si haces la pequeña traslación entre futuro y contado, tus números y los míos van clavados :

9108f => 9121c / 9149c
9285f => 9301c
9345f => 9360c

Veo que sigues en forma a pesar del retiro


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Es interesante ver que bolsas caen y que bolsas suben hoy en europa.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Ago 2011)

Europa roja, pero Spain is different hamijous...


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Trabajas con los niveles del futuro, ¿no?
> 
> Lo digo porque mis niveles del Ibex usan el contado, y si haces la pequeña traslación entre futuro y contado, tus números y los míos van clavados :
> 
> ...



Siempre contado y mirando arriba


----------



## aksarben (3 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo supongo que sera como en otras compañias, que puedes ir, antes incluso daban obsequios por asistir, no hace mucho de esto, en los 90 era habitual. Pero si que para un turno de palabra se requeriran algunas cosas. De todos modos, si las conservo para el largo plazo, yo si ire, y asi conozco Santander que todavia no he ido. Le tirare un tocho a Don Emilio a vuestra salud.



Que sea un tocho macizo, no uno de esos huecos baratuchos...


----------



## oriolaka (3 Ago 2011)

Aqui una kleine Gazelle entra larga a basf, carrefour y inbev.

Mi Gazellen-logik me dice que pase lo que pase (ricos o madmaxeros) todos beberemos cerveza, comeremos comida envasada en plastico, con muchos aditivos y abonos, y compraremos jabon, cosmeticos etc. al menos.. 
(reprimiendo mi gazellen-subconsciente que me dice que la logica no existe) 

luz y coches no se, y el suelo patrio churribesco me da pavor..


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Siempre contado y mirando arriba



Bueno, entonces caemos los dos en un "círculo de amor" de +15 puntos


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Bueno, lo importante es que estemos dentro del canal principal, no lo pierda de vista.


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

Creo recordar que hoy había colocación de bonos a 3 años, ¿alguien puede confirmarlo? ¿ y la hora? si no es mucho de pedir


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> hay videos de un sr. que pone a parir al botas en el turno de intervencion de cada junta hasta que el botas le retira la palabra. estan por el foro.
> 
> antes de salir a la junta se hace un vudu especial por un haitiano que lo protege contra el mal de ojo que le esta lanzando la mitad de la junta



Y que yo sepa ese señor solo tiene una acción del SAN, la tiene para que le puedan dar el turno de palabra.

Parece que hace años una decisión del botas le hizo perder una pasta a ese señor y a toda su familia y esa es su forma de vengarse, pedir que ruede la cabeza del botas en cada junta de accionistas


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno, lo importante es que estemos dentro del canal principal, no lo pierda de vista.




No se ofenda, pero su post casi me jode el cierre de la última operación por las risas que me han entrado, a punto he estado de irme de la ventana de salida ::

Con esto cierro objetivos diarios y me despido temporalmente; el momento es perfecto para cerrar y orientar la jornada hacia otros desempeños más onerosos:

11:30 -12:00 paseo de perro #1
12:00 -12:30 paseo de perro #2

Con ambos perros ya paseados: 

13:00 => cervecita
13:30 => de vuelta a la keli del señor
14:00 => preparar comida de rodriguez

No puedo poner más allá de eso, ya sabéis que yo siempre trabajo a ultracorto ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

Por cierto, sigo intrigadisimo entre la relación entre precio de la deuda y las cotizaciones bursátiles.

Si os acordáis colgué estas cutre-gráficas






en la siguiente hice un flipud del ibex para ver mejor la correlación:






Se me ocurrían dos motivos (añado otro):


Se compra a crédito. El spread sube -> el credito se encarece ->menos créditos->menos operaciones de compra->precios caen. 
Los beneficios de las empresas dependen fuertemente de dinero prestado. Si el dinero prestado se encarece -> Ganancias disminuyen -> Bajan las acciones. 
 Hay necesidad de liquidez.Si los intereses que me piden son muy altos, tendré que vender lo que tengo-> precios caen.

Quizás esta última encaje mejor en la situación actual. ¿que opináis?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Creo recordar que hoy había colocación de bonos a 3 años, ¿alguien puede confirmarlo? ¿ y la hora? si no es mucho de pedir



a tanto detalle ya no llego. a lo mejor aqui sacas algo Deuda Tesoro Publico


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No se ofenda, pero su post casi me jode el cierre de la última operación por las risas que me han entrado, a punto he estado de irme de la ventana de salida ::
> 
> Con esto cierro objetivos diarios y me despido temporalmente; el momento es perfecto para cerrar y orientar la jornada hacia otros desempeños más onerosos:
> 
> ...



El objetivo secundario de mi post era reafirmar mi masculinidad, ante sus insinuaciones y/o/u proposiciones de relaciones amorosas.dejando claro que no estaría dispuesto a un circulo amoroso, si bien si lo estaría en un triangular donde participara Rafaxl con un látigo e insultándonos.::::


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, sigo intrigadisimo entre la relación entre precio de la deuda y las cotizaciones bursátiles.
> 
> Si os acordáis colgué estas cutre-gráficas
> 
> ...



Puestos a buscar relaciones podemos encontrar relación, si queremos, entre cualquier cosa, algo así como una profecía autocumplida.

Relacionar una sola variable con una cotización es como ir a una guerra con una bala. Lo mismo le atinas a uno, pero después te las van a dar todas juntas.:cook:


----------



## tarrito (3 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> El objetivo secundario de mi post era reafirmar mi masculinidad, ante sus insinuaciones y/o/u proposiciones de relaciones amorosas.dejando claro que no estaría dispuesto a un circulo amoroso, si bien si lo estaría en un triangular donde participara Rafaxl con un látigo e insultándonos.::::



me estoy imaginando la escena y ) :XX:

si quiere "sufrir" de verdad, añada al robotnik y sus yalodecíayó + bombillo comentando que cuando esto cae TODOS pierden :XX: hardcore-hardcore


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> a tanto detalle ya no llego. a lo mejor aqui sacas algo Deuda Tesoro Publico



Ok. Gracias, veo que la subasta es mañana.


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (3 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, sigo intrigadisimo entre la relación entre precio de la deuda y las cotizaciones bursátiles....



Yo estoy intrigadísimo de por qué subimos un 1,30% con las que hay montada, no digo que no pueda subir el ibex "algo" porque esto es una feria especulativa, ¡pero un 1,30% cuando europa está en rojo!, no entiendo, ¿es una especie de órdago con tics nerviosos y sudando tinta china para parecer que no va tan mal la cosa?. ¿es normal? ¿alguien proteje el ibex?¿a qué huelen las nuves?... :


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Ok. Gracias, veo que la subasta es mañana.



En el hilo del Spread se saben de memoria las subastas hasta 2053. En algún momento he leido alguno que decía que mañana. Son mas fiables que la pagina del tesoro::::


----------



## atman (3 Ago 2011)

La conversión del hilo en trimestral ha sido el indicador uber-adelantado...


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2011)

( | )_euirbor===>( O ) dijo:


> Yo estoy intrigadísimo de por qué subimos un 1,30% con las que hay montada, no digo que no pueda subir el ibex "algo" porque esto es una feria especulativa, ¡pero un 1,30% cuando europa está en rojo!, no entiendo, ¿es una especie de órdago con tics nerviosos y sudando tinta china para parecer que no va tan mal la cosa?. ¿es normal? ¿alguien proteje el ibex?¿a qué huelen las nuves?... :



Sobreventa en el cortísimo plazo.

La estocada está dada aunque no ha entrado hasta el fondo. Veamos la gravedad de las heridas en las próximas jornadas (salvo que el SP rompa de una vez).


----------



## The Replicant (3 Ago 2011)

( | )_euirbor===>( O ) dijo:


> Yo estoy intrigadísimo de por qué subimos un 1,30% con las que hay montada, no digo que no pueda subir el ibex "algo" porque esto es una feria especulativa, ¡pero un 1,30% cuando europa está en rojo!, no entiendo, ¿es una especie de órdago con tics nerviosos y sudando tinta china para parecer que no va tan mal la cosa?. ¿es normal? ¿alguien proteje el ibex?¿a qué huelen las nuves?... :



es que el guionista que se inventa las historias para que suba o que baje está de vacaciones y hoy simplemente sube "porqueyolovalgo" 

hoy toca subida, para que después pueda bajar otra vez :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Puestos a buscar relaciones podemos encontrar relación, si queremos, entre cualquier cosa, algo así como una profecía autocumplida.
> 
> Relacionar una sola variable con una cotización es como ir a una guerra con una bala. Lo mismo le atinas a uno, pero después te las van a dar todas juntas.:cook:



Razón no te falta.

Pero hay veces, en un sistema que depende de muchas variables
digamos S=f(x,y,x,u,v,w,....), que el comportamiento de S está determinado mayoritariamente de lo que haga _x_, afecta algo _y_ pero el resto de magnitudes apenas afectan a S.

Aún pensando eso, no lo veo claro ni tengo las herramientas para sacar conclusiones más sólidas.

PD: O quizá sea un movimiento de dinero de renta variable a bonos...


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2011)

Yo sigo a lo mío, con mi plan de sacada del dinero de España vía acciones alemanas/francesas a l/p y buscando básicamente la diversificación, los beneficios estables y su dividendo...

¿Alguien sabe por qué las empresas relacionadas con las telecomunicaciones son las que reparten más dividendo?

TEF-- 10.29%
France Telecom-- 9.72%
Deutsche Telekom- 6.64%
Vivendi-- 8.45%


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

( | )_euirbor===>( O ) dijo:


> Yo estoy intrigadísimo de por qué subimos un 1,30% con las que hay montada, no digo que no pueda subir el ibex "algo" porque esto es una feria especulativa, ¡pero un 1,30% cuando europa está en rojo!, no entiendo, ¿es una especie de órdago con tics nerviosos y sudando tinta china para parecer que no va tan mal la cosa?. ¿es normal? ¿alguien proteje el ibex?¿a qué huelen las nuves?... :



Quien sabe... 

Tal vez perder determinados niveles supone hacer saltar las ventas automáticas, con pérdidas para grandes operadores. Por lo que sujetan la cotización.
ó
La bolsa adelanta acontecimientos y se está descontando una serie de medidas que alivien la situación.
ó 
Los sistemas automáticos detectan que ciertas acciones o índices tienen entradas de capital a este volumen y amplían el movimiento para rebañar plusvis
ó
.....

Si la bolsa fuera tan sencilla como la cosa esta horrible baja seguro...todo el mundo abriendo cortos y a ganar pasta como locos con un 100% de probabilidad de ganar.ienso:

Aquí la mayoría trabajamos, o intentamos trabajar con sistemas que nos mantengan fuera del "ruido exterior". Si lee los comentarios desde la madrugada este repunte es esperado por los "fieras" del hilo. Algunos marcando hasta niveles cercanos a los que se iba a situar el ibex.

Saludos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> El objetivo secundario de mi post era reafirmar mi masculinidad, ante sus insinuaciones y/o/u proposiciones de relaciones amorosas.dejando claro que no estaría dispuesto a un circulo amoroso, si bien si lo estaría en un triangular donde participara Rafaxl con un látigo e insultándonos.::::



Me imagino a rafaxl atizando latigazos en medio de una orgía alcista:


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Razón no te falta.
> 
> Pero hay veces, en un sistema que depende de muchas variables
> digamos S=f(x,y,x,u,v,w,....), que el comportamiento de S está determinado mayoritariamente de lo que haga _x_, afecta algo _y_ pero el resto de magnitudes apenas afectan a S.
> ...



Pero si te digo que S está predeterminado y se usan la "x" la "y" para justificar determinados movimientos. Observa como para iguales circunstancias la cotización puede seguir distintos rumbos. Todo el mundo ha buscado relaciones oro-cotizaciónes. Dinero en circulación, agregado monetario-cotización. Ha funcionado lo que los "grandes" han querido que funciones luego bye bye. Con el análisis técnico pasa lo mismo, se cumple cuando interesa que se cumpla.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2011)

( | )_euirbor===>( O ) dijo:


> ¿a qué huelen las _*nuves*_?... :



¿Por qué nos dejaste, Taliván Hortográfico? :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pero si te digo que S está predeterminado y se usan la "x" la "y" para justificar determinados movimientos. Observa como para iguales circunstancias la cotización puede seguir distintos rumbos. Todo el mundo ha buscado relaciones oro-cotizaciónes. Dinero en circulación, agregado monetario-cotización. Ha funcionado lo que los "grandes" han querido que funciones luego bye bye. Con el análisis técnico pasa lo mismo, se cumple cuando interesa que se cumpla.










comprrrrrrendo....


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me imagino a rafaxl atizando latigazos en medio de una orgía alcista:



Pero de dónde coño... bueno, mejor no pregunto.


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (3 Ago 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Por qué nos dejaste, Taliván Hortográfico? :ouch::ouch:



la he puesto a ver si estabais atentos :fiufiu: 

maaaadre... no la edito porque es muy gorda :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

Joer, como SP peponee nos vamos a santander en jet privado....


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

Esto ya pasa de castaño a oscuro, cortos preparados en 9300 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Esto ya pasa de castaño a oscuro, cortos preparados en 9300 8:



boicoteador, mira que no vienes a la Junta...


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas noches señores.
> Intentaré aportar mi granito de arena y como tengo en mis datos la situación actual.
> 
> Como diría el Sr. Claca, no se ha "roto nada". Estamos apoyados en un nivel importante, que para mañana se sitúa en los 9108. Incluso rompiendo abajo hasta los 8920-60 no pasaría nada en este escenario, que sigue controlado.
> ...



Bueno señores cumplido el objetivo me retiro a mis aposentos. 

Sr. BL como le ha ido su SW. Ha atinado?

A veces me sorprendo a mi mismo..me doy hasta miedo::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Cerrado dos mini largos en 9271, aguanto el tercero por usted sr.Fran200.

Espero que hable ZP pa entrar con el grande corto,:baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Esto ya pasa de castaño a oscuro, cortos preparados en 9300 8:




malvado ejpeculadoh


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Ago 2011)

ahí lo tienes al Chulibex...con dos cojones...


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

Bueno, ya vuelvo a estar por aquí. Saludos a Fran200, que hace tiempo que no le teníamos "en activo" y felicidades ;-)

Ración de gráficos:

Sector bancario europeo:







Reitero lo dicho, hay que empezar a vigilar estos niveles por si quiere intentar un suelo aprovechando el fibo, sin estresarse, eso sí, dejandole hacer. El mínimo hoy lo ha realizado en los 162 puntos.

IBEX:







Como comenté ayer, justo ahora empezamos a tocar el suelo del lateral del IBEX, se entiende perfectamente, pues, la reacción alcista. 

Es muy positivo que en estos niveles exista lucha y confusión, porque es una zona de compra importante y mucho dinero entró en estos niveles, lo malo hubiera sido ver verticalidad en la caída en plan capitulación de los grandes, pero como era previsible, no ha sido el caso. El guión se mantiene -aunque pueden quedar sustos-. Seguimos laterales.


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

INDITEX:







A largo plazo, pinta todavía alcista, y los escollos más importantes quedan lejos todavía.







A corto plazo vemos el precio canalizando, con un soporte horizontal bastante fuerte. Mientras esté por encima, se puede estar sin problemas.


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

Dentro corto con mis minis en 9300.

A los botinistas ya saben aquello de los sanos recortes para seguir subiendo, no?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno señores cumplido el objetivo me retiro a mis aposentos.
> 
> Sr. BL como le ha ido su SW. Ha atinado?
> 
> A veces me sorprendo a mi mismo..me doy hasta miedo::::::



Más o menos, a mí no me salía una probabilidad tan alta, sobre todo desde las 10:30 o así. :|


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

GAS:

Algo muy importante para desenvolverse correctamente en el mundillo de la bolsa es entender la dinámica de soportes y resistencias. Cuando queremos efectuar una entrada tanto alcista como bajista con la referencia de algún nivel en particular -de esos que tenemos señalados como puntos de compra o de venta-, es tan capital como saber localizarlos correctamente, el saber interpretar la reacción del precio cuando invade su espacio.







En el gráfico horario se aprecia un apoyo claro y contundente del valor en la dinámica, con una fuerte reacción alcista que le aleja rápidamente del nivel cada vez que entra en contacto con ella. Esto nos indica que hay una demanda importante en ese punto, en otras palabras, entra mucho dinero y casi no dejan que se crucen operaciones en ese precio. Con esto debemos concluir que hay mucho interés comprador, por lo que el soporte goza de buena salud y es, por lo tanto, una buena opción para largos.

De todos modos una directriz no lo es todo. Además comprobamos que en la zona tenemos también la presencia del canal, por lo que las opciones de que en este nivel el precio pueda volver arriba siguiendo el objetivo alcista que planteaba en anteriores posts, son muchas. Es bueno considerar toda una zona como punto de compra y no ser demasiado tacaños a la hora de definirla, porque por poco tiempo que llevemos en los mercados, al poco aprendemos que el trazo de la cotización es sucio y lleno de trampas, de forma que siempre es mejor reducir el apalancamiento en favor de un stop más holgado.

Sea como sea, eso sí, siempre hay que tener un punto de salida definido, pues esa es la diferencia entre ser generoso o suicida.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2011)

Brillante Claca.


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

Fuera 9230 :Baile:


----------



## Charlatan (3 Ago 2011)

Se ha ido a comer el bombero???


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Brillante Claca.



Hay que ir compartiendo el conocimiento gacelil. De todos modos aún estoy muy verde, pero lo que voy aprendiendo, por aquí lo dejo.


----------



## Dawkins (3 Ago 2011)

A todos los profetas del apocalipsis, quería comentar que hubo un día en que dejé de pensar de esa manera, y donde algunos ven ruina y hundimiento yo veo oportunidades únicas. Se hicieron muchas fortunas en el crack del 29, y si no hubiera sido tan acojonadillo en 2008-09, hubiese podido ganar mucha pasta. Pero.. es que nunca esta suficientemente barato.

A los que seguiis GAS, entré en 11'50€ aprox, y me quedo para largo plazo. Y despues de estas caidas hay muchas empresas que pagan un 6-7% de dividendo, y algunas incluso más. EON y TEF estan al 8'x%.

Largo plazo e interes compuesto, y a sentarme a esperar. Al final no creo que esté tan equivocado ricoheredero con sus matildes... xD


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

Charlatan dijo:


> Se ha ido a comer el bombero???



Es que yo no entiendo a ese hombre.
En bolsa siempre se gana.....


dinero
o
hostias como aspas de molino


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2011)

Dawkins dijo:


> A todos los profetas del apocalipsis, quería comentar que hubo un día en que dejé de pensar de esa manera, y donde algunos ven ruina y hundimiento yo veo oportunidades únicas. Se hicieron muchas fortunas en el crack del 29, y si no hubiera sido tan acojonadillo en 2008-09, hubiese podido ganar mucha pasta. Pero.. es que nunca esta suficientemente barato.
> 
> A los que seguiis GAS, entré en 11'50€ aprox, y me quedo para largo plazo. Y despues de estas caidas hay muchas empresas que pagan un 6-7% de dividendo, y algunas incluso más. EON y TEF estan al 8'x%.
> 
> Largo plazo e interes compuesto, y a sentarme a esperar. Al final no creo que esté tan equivocado ricoheredero con sus matildes... xD



Si ves EON (o RWE) en gráfico diario desde hace un par de años, verías que la tendencia bajista es inapelable.

Algún día dejará atrás la tendencia bajista, pero ahora no es el momento.

La sigo de cerca.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Impecable como ha tocado el 61,8 de esta subida en 185.

Futuros usa, a como estan?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Como le estoy cogiendo cariño a esto del paint les subo otro grafico, ya que a mi los libros que mas me gustaban eran los que habia dibujos, entre tanta letra. Si ya se que no son el par de pechos que ha colgado el señor Fran pero esto es burbuja.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2011)

Economía.- Técnicas Reunidas y Sacyr se adjudican la ampliación de una planta desaladora en Australia por 350 millones
13:22

MADRID, 3 (EUROPA PRESS)

Técnicas Reunidas y Valoriza Agua (filial de Sacyr Vallehermoso), en consorcio con dos socios australianos, han resultado adjudicatarias del contrato de construcción para la ampliación de la planta desaladora de agua marina de Binningup (Australia), por un importe de unos 450 millones de dólares australianos (unos 350 millones de euros), informó el grupo de ingeniería y construcción a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Ahi pueden ver que despues de tres, o mas bien cuatro suelos pense que nos ibamos a las nubes con lo de la deuda, y el ostiazo que me lleve el lunes, hasta hoy, excepto ese dia la grafica del ibex a 30 minutos me habia ayudado a ganar algun que otro pipo.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2011)

Dawkins dijo:


> A todos los profetas del apocalipsis, quería comentar que hubo un día en que dejé de pensar de esa manera, y donde algunos ven ruina y hundimiento yo veo oportunidades únicas. Se hicieron muchas fortunas en el crack del 29, y si no hubiera sido tan acojonadillo en 2008-09, hubiese podido ganar mucha pasta. Pero.. es que nunca esta suficientemente barato.
> 
> A los que seguiis GAS, entré en 11'50€ aprox, y me quedo para largo plazo. Y despues de estas caidas hay muchas empresas que pagan un 6-7% de dividendo, y algunas incluso más. EON y TEF estan al 8'x%.
> 
> Largo plazo e interes compuesto, y a sentarme a esperar. Al final no creo que esté tan equivocado ricoheredero con sus matildes... xD




Comparto tu visión, empieza a haber buenas empresas a precios como para entrar (y evitar líos de corralitos o neopesetas -improbables pero...-). TEF está ya por más del 10%.


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

¿Pero no os dais cuenta que el dividendo = a tendencia (ya que se descuenta del precio)?

Siguiendo el gráfico ves el impacto del dividendo y la tendencia de los especuladores, es decir, una perspectiva mucho más completa que si sólo piensas en el rendimiento que te da este año la acción.


----------



## robergarc (3 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo sigo a lo mío, con mi plan de sacada del dinero de España vía acciones alemanas/francesas a l/p y buscando básicamente la diversificación, los beneficios estables y su dividendo...
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe por qué las empresas relacionadas con las telecomunicaciones son las que reparten más dividendo?
> 
> ...



Unas razones pueden ser que su flujo de caja es enorme y que el pay-out es también muy elevado. Cosa esta última bastante peligrosa, por cierto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Yo no entraria viendo esto.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Pero no os dais cuenta que el dividendo = a tendencia (ya que se descuenta del precio)?
> 
> Siguiendo el gráfico ves el impacto del dividendo y la tendencia de los especuladores, es decir, una perspectiva mucho más completa que si sólo piensas en el rendimiento que te da este año la acción.



Obviamente, no compraría Quabits o Metrovacesas por su dividendo. Tampoco empresas que no ofrecieran solvencia. Pero empresas sólidas, diversificadas geográficamente, con beneficios astronómicos... si las compras para mantenerlas 15 años, a mí sí me importa relativamente el dividendo. Otra cosa es que estén en caida libre, donde ni dividendo ni gaitas.

Una lectura que me encantó y ya puse sobre un estudio de BME me abrió un poco los ojos. Y dado que no tengo el talento necesario, ni el tiempo para adquirir conocimientos para operar intradía o a corto plazo, cada vez estoy más convencido de que la mejor manera de preservar mis ahorros es estudiar muy mucho 10 acciones, ir entrando poco a poco a buenos precios, y olvidarme de ellas. Estoy segurísimo que en 2022, valor más dividendo, habrá batido todas las inversiones posibles.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo no entraria viendo esto.





Hablo sin conocer de nada la acción, pero en la peor tormenta posible a nivel europeo, está a precios de hace dos años y medio y has cobrado más de un 10% en dividendos. Sólo es cuestión de comprar adecuadamente.


----------



## robergarc (3 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como le estoy cogiendo cariño a esto del paint les subo otro grafico, ya que a mi los libros que mas me gustaban eran los que habia dibujos, entre tanta letra. Si ya se que no son el par de pechos que ha colgado el señor Fran pero esto es burbuja.



Ya puestos, y dado que quiere remarcar que la tendencia terciaria es bajista -dentro del canal lateral que ha puesto antes otro forero-, tire la directriz bajista por máximos, ande. Para hacerlo, hacerlo bien.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (3 Ago 2011)

A ver, un tanteo _boladecristalista_ de un aspirante a gacela; se acerca de nuevo al maximo intradia a eso de las 4 de la tarde y de ahi bajando con cierre en una franja 10 arriba 10 abajo de los 230.

Vamos, que hoy ya poco hay que arañar.


----------



## Dawkins (3 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Si ves EON (o RWE) en gráfico diario desde hace un par de años, verías que la tendencia bajista es inapelable.
> 
> Algún día dejará atrás la tendencia bajista, pero ahora no es el momento.
> 
> La sigo de cerca.



La he visto perfectamente, tiene una pinta bajista feisima. A ver si hace suelo pronto. Pero quiero decir que no me importará estar en pérdidas un tiempo, si me aseguro subirme al tren.


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Obviamente, no compraría Quabits o Metrovacesas por su dividendo. Tampoco empresas que no ofrecieran solvencia. Pero empresas sólidas, diversificadas geográficamente, con beneficios astronómicos... si las compras para mantenerlas 15 años, a mí sí me importa relativamente el dividendo. Otra cosa es que estén en caida libre, donde ni dividendo ni gaitas.
> 
> Una lectura que me encantó y ya puse sobre un estudio de BME me abrió un poco los ojos. Y dado que no tengo el talento necesario, ni el tiempo para adquirir conocimientos para operar intradía o a corto plazo, cada vez estoy más convencido de que la mejor manera de preservar mis ahorros es estudiar muy mucho 10 acciones, ir entrando poco a poco a buenos precios, y olvidarme de ellas. Estoy segurísimo que en 2022, valor más dividendo, habrá batido todas las inversiones posibles.



Es que eso de valor más dividendo, es una falacia peligrosísima. Recuerdo:



Claca dijo:


> Sobre invertir a largo plazo, sin miramientos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el ejemplo el inversor en cuestión habría palmado 10 años de inflación, casi nada. Y hablo del SAN, que no es ningún chicharro -o eso se supone-. En el valor está el dividendo, tan sencillo como eso.

Un día haré un post más estético para explicarlo claramente, pues es de las verdades que duelen, pero que debemos interiorizar sí o sí durante el proceso de maduración como inversores.


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

Va, venga!!! me voy a animar yo también a colgar un gráfico


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

robergarc dijo:


> Ya puestos, y dado que quiere remarcar que la tendencia terciaria es bajista -dentro del canal lateral que ha puesto antes otro forero-, tire la directriz bajista por máximos, ande. Para hacerlo, hacerlo bien.



Habia pintado las dos, para mostrar el "canalillo" y hacer el chiste facil, pero como no me ha salido bien, si se fija he hecho las rectas en dos veces, pues lo he dejado. Para graficos profesionales a claca, que yo con el paint ya tengo de sobra, aun no se hacer cirulos de esos coloreaos que hacen otros foreros, asi que imaginese, pero prometo aprender a dominar el paint. :XX:

Ejercicio: un 25-30% de 1300 cuanto es?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (3 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Va, venga!!! me voy a animar yo también a colgar un gráfico



No es creible. Faltan modulos de doble impulso por doquier


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Oiga sr.Mulder lo del dia 26 lo decia usted por esto:
El Gobierno celebrará otro Consejo de Ministros extraordinario para aprobar medidas urgentes - elConfidencial.com

o no tiene nada que ver?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Con la cantidad de pantalla que tienen los traders y el buen hombre este se espera a que cierren para hablar. Zapatero deberia imitarle, pero a eso de las 17h para rebotar con fuerza.

Berlusconi acude hoy al Parlamento para hablar de la situación económica - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Hagan sitio, vengo a ver la apertura de los americanos. Promete emociones fuertes...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2011)

Me voy 4 días de relax a la costa cántabra (jur jur jur, igual nos acercamos a SANtander), aunque me imagino que con la niña no pisaremos la playa (tiene menos de 2 meses y no es bueno que les de el sol ni bañarles en el mar, especialmente el Cantábrico que estará fresquito) pero descansaremos (eso espero...), a mi vuelta espero las SAN en 7,5 por lo menos.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Va, venga!!! me voy a animar yo también a colgar un gráfico



Muy bueno. )))
Me he reído un rato; con su permiso me lo añado a mi firma.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Expertos usa, como lo estan viendo?
Al ibex lo han puesto en su sitio rapido, que cachondeo de inidice, como me gusta.


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Ojo que esto no ha terminado...


----------



## burbufilia (3 Ago 2011)

Guano otra vez? Parece que tésnicamente haya que abrir cortos de libro. Pero creo que las autoridadeh, tras reuniones de urgencia, hacen una declaración sorpresa de burbujeización para calmar a los malvados mercados. 

PD: Acabo de llegar, a ver si me pongo en situación


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

¿POSIBLE "REBOTE DEL GATO MUERTO" EN WALL STREET? 

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

El yow yow tenía un objetivo bajista sobre los 830, lo ha cumplido. Como dije ayer, tiene margen para el teatrillo hasta los 11.700, así que nada preocupante.


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

16:00 PEDIDOS DE FÁBRICA EEUU 
En junio -0,8% vs -0,7% esperado.


16:00 ISM SERVICIOS EEUU 
En julio 52,7 vs 53,6 esperado.

Peores resultados pero el primer coletazo hacia arriba, que pillines 8:


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

Por cierto, viendo la cantidad de tarados que hay en este foro, creo que este hilo es un ejemplo a seguir. Foreros de escuelas distintas (fundamentalistas fundamentálicos, tiralíneas y frikis de los ordenadores), profesionales y novatos, opiniones enfrentadas... y no obstante hay un buen rollo y una complicidad que hace de este espacio mi favorito a pesar de los muchos foros de bolsa especializados que hay en la red -algunos muy, muy buenos-. 

Podemos estar orgullosos de disfrutar tanto tratando un tema tan serio :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Oiga sr.Mulder lo del dia 26 lo decia usted por esto:
> El Gobierno celebrará otro Consejo de Ministros extraordinario para aprobar medidas urgentes - elConfidencial.com
> 
> o no tiene nada que ver?



Lo mio es un sistema de timing, o ciclos si lo prefiere así. No tiene nada que ver con políticos perroflautas que no saben ni donde se les acaba la nariz (de lo larga que la tienen).


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Que susto a la base del canal...como se rompa, ya se sabe lo que pasará...


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2011)

EL SP enfrentándose al momento de la verdad.

El chulibex deshojando la margarita (me tiro o me tiran)


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, viendo la cantidad de tarados que hay en este foro, creo que este hilo es un ejemplo a seguir. Foreros de escuelas distintas (fundamentalistas fundamentálicos, tiralíneas y frikis de los ordenadores), profesionales y novatos, opiniones enfrentadas... y no obstante hay un buen rollo y una complicidad que hace de este espacio mi favorito a pesar de los muchos foros de bolsa especializados que hay en la red -algunos muy, muy buenos-.
> 
> Podemos estar orgullosos de disfrutar tanto tratando un tema tan serio :Aplauso:



Tiene usted mucha razón.


----------



## burbufilia (3 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, viendo la cantidad de tarados que hay en este foro, creo que este hilo es un ejemplo a seguir. Foreros de escuelas distintas (fundamentalistas fundamentálicos, tiralíneas y frikis de los ordenadores), profesionales y novatos, opiniones enfrentadas... y no obstante hay un buen rollo y una complicidad que hace de este espacio mi favorito a pesar de los muchos foros de bolsa especializados que hay en la red -algunos muy, muy buenos-.
> 
> Podemos estar orgullosos de disfrutar tanto tratando un tema tan serio :Aplauso:



Es verdad. En el resto del foro echándonos los trastos a la cabeza, y aquí paz. Incluso si viene un antibolsa criticón a visitar el habitat, reina más o menos el respeto mutuo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

Bueno Srt. Claca, ahi van las gráficas que debía:



















Por lo que parece, si es el dólar el que lo lleva más jodido que el euro,no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Totalmente de acuerdo con el señor clacla.
Yo suelo entrar en este hilo, en mas ir-, y en los metales, y claramente los dos primros se respira una agradable calma, y donde se puede pasar un buen rato aprendiendo muchisimas cosas. Yo desde aqui quiero felicitar a todos los que aqui escriben mas o menos.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2011)

Dejad de comeros la polla, que el SP está rompiendo en el intradiario a la baja::


----------



## robergarc (3 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es que eso de valor más dividendo, es una falacia peligrosísima. Recuerdo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviamente, los dividendos están descontados de la cotización, pero también han sido cobrados por el inversor. Es decir, en el ejemplo que ha puesto, diez años después el valor -descontado dividendo- es el mismo, aunque podría no serlo, pero los dividendos han sido cobrados, sobre los cuales ha de estudiarse si han sido cada año superiores o no a la inflación. 

Por otro lado, ha cogido usted un intervalo acorde a su conclusión, aunque soy de los que pienso que el largo plazo en bolsa es, al cabo, una falacia.


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

La divergencia en el VIX empieza a ser muy acusada.


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Dejad de comeros la polla, que el SP está rompiendo en el intradiario a la baja::



Eso era una polla? YA ME HAN ENGAÑADO OTRA VEZ!!!!!::::::


----------



## robergarc (3 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Es verdad. En el resto del foro echándonos los trastos a la cabeza, y aquí paz. Incluso si viene un antibolsa criticón a visitar el habitat, reina más o menos el respeto mutuo



Es que aquí la gente está para cosas serias y sanas: ganar pasta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Dejad de comeros la polla, que el SP está rompiendo en el intradiario a la baja::



Yo descuento una caida del 20% en el sp, eso por lo menos dice mi analista de cabecera:


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

robergarc dijo:


> Obviamente, los dividendos están descontados de la cotización, pero también han sido cobrados por el inversor. Es decir, en el ejemplo que ha puesto, diez años después el valor -descontado dividendo- es el mismo, aunque podría no serlo, pero los dividendos han sido cobrados, sobre los cuales ha de estudiarse si han sido cada año superiores o no a la inflación.
> 
> Por otro lado, ha cogido usted un intervalo acorde a su conclusión, aunque soy de los que pienso que el largo plazo en bolsa es, al cabo, una falacia.



Correcto. Yo sólo quería ilustrar ese hecho, que muchos desconocen. En el gráfico ya ves lo que has recibido en concepto de dividendo, por lo que no tiene sentido pensar "valor + dividendo", porque es lo mismo. Sería como decir "bocadillo y pan" 

En cuanto al precio elegido para ejemplificar este concepto, lo pensé para que fuera evidente que hasta en los valores de renombre puedes quedarte pillado, aún contando con un fuerte rendimiento por acción.


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

Guano is coming!!!!!

Si pestañean se lo pierden !!!


----------



## JohnSilver (3 Ago 2011)

Buah, están machacando ahora el Chulibex...


----------



## Misterio (3 Ago 2011)

Bajando de 9000, donde esta el sótano?


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Bajando de 9000, donde esta el sótano?



Ej que el movimiento del SP es muy importante.

Pueden ser fuegos de artificio y solucionar la papeleta a última hora en New York


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Al final conseguiré mis BBVA a 6,635, seré un ijversó a largo....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

misterio dijo:


> bajando de 9000, donde esta el sótano?



8800
8600
7700
6600
.
.
0


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas noches señores.
> Intentaré aportar mi granito de arena y como tengo en mis datos la situación actual.
> 
> Como diría el Sr. Claca, no se ha "roto nada". Estamos apoyados en un nivel importante, que para mañana se sitúa en los 9108. Incluso rompiendo abajo hasta los *8920-60 *no pasaría nada en este escenario, que sigue controlado.
> ...




Pues hasta ahí, no pasa nada.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

La cera que le están dando estos días al DAX es de la buena,eh?
Creeis que llegará al entorno de los 6400??







joder! Estaba haciendo el dibujito y coño que ha pasado? ha abierto la boca ZP?


----------



## EL FARAON (3 Ago 2011)

Señores, estamos en caida libre...



8969.50
-145.40
(-1.60%)


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2011)

El último minuto del SP ha sido de infarto.

Atención a las ventas masivas de las maquinitas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Vaya velones que hay, increible.


----------



## Charlatan (3 Ago 2011)

paralo ...PAUL!!!!


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2011)

Ahora no merece la pena estar en el mercado.

Que se despedacen entre ellos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El último minuto del SP ha sido de infarto.
> 
> Atención a las ventas masivas de las maquinitas.



Ha habido dos movimientos que te cogen y te arrancan hasta la camisa, a mi por lo menos. Yo me estoy quieto, que sera mejor.


----------



## Misterio (3 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pues hasta ahí, no pasa nada.....



Esta Trichet con el botón de buy a tope :XX:


Por cierto vaya secuestro que tiene Bernie del mercado, les dio la droga y ahora que se ha acabado los yonkis se le han metido en casa de okupas y hasta que no les de más no se van.


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Ago 2011)

1º lehman brothers

me da a mi q el 2º lo vamos a saber en breve, las maquinitas las tienen todas apagadas...... es un sell sell sell sin compasion


----------



## robergarc (3 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bueno, ya vuelvo a estar por aquí. Saludos a Fran200, que hace tiempo que no le teníamos "en activo" y felicidades ;-)
> 
> Ración de gráficos:
> 
> ...



Si antes pone usted la gráfica del canal lateral, amigo Claca, antes intenta perforar el soporte.

Ha invocado usted al guano...


----------



## atman (3 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> ...que cagada señores... con bien que pudo salir el día... parece qeu esperan a que quite los ojos de la pantalla para arrearle. En fín, cerrados largos (72-75) en SL*65* (casi 1800pb netos :Aplauso:) y *abiertos cortos a la espera de mañana*... donde podemos tener rebote que tambien vendería.
> 
> Hablaban ustedes de un SHS en el SP? Yo tambien lo veo... el problema... es el objetivo... alrededor de 1140... coooock!! :cook: ¿con parada en 1218-20?



Que bonito... que bonito...  

He querido salir en 34 pero no me han dejado, así que esperaré un poquito... En todo caso... : 
Ahora a ver si entro largo de nuevo buscando un ligero rebote.


----------



## creative (3 Ago 2011)

Me voy a trabajar, suerte con las plusvalias y a por las gacelitas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

Lo del SP no ha sido un, fuera largos que ahora después lo subimos?... si acaso


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

El lateral no está petado, está todo aguantando en soportes!!!!!


----------



## atman (3 Ago 2011)

Liquidados los cortos en 37 y abierto un largo. A ver donde nos damos la vuelta...

Guybrush, la caída ha sido fuerte y con volumen. Habrá rebote, pero yo diría que la senda bajista está marcada.


----------



## burbufilia (3 Ago 2011)

Esto se cae. Y tranquilos, que he intentado abrir un corto que me hubiera dado 50 enteros en un minuto y me sale "error en la tramitación en la orden". Así que por regla de tres y ley de Murphy, se confirma el falso rebote de esta mañana y supongo que nos vamos al 88xx.


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

Joder, que lo acabo de decir, el dow jones tiene espacio para el teatro hasta los 11.700, donde anda ahora. DAX 6.560 más o menos, luego, miedo y tal, pero todo en orden.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El lateral no está petado, está todo aguantando en soportes!!!!!



O empiezan a inyectar a saco o no aguantarán.

Tienen que hacer algo YA.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Ago 2011)

gato dead gato dead...


----------



## robergarc (3 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El lateral no está petado, está todo aguantando en soportes!!!!!



Yo insisto en que ese lateral del IBEX huele muy mal, sobre todo porque se ve que los últimos rebotes cada vez son más débiles y que cada vez se agota menos el canal, no tocando ya desde hace tiempo resistencias.

Aunque ya sé que el IBEX es de pobres y tal.


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Escuchen a Claca...está todo controlado y medido. Hasta los niveles dados...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Señor Bertok las pomos day ya se acabaron, ahora hay que jugar con dinero propio y no dado, eso es muy diferente.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Bertok las pomos day ya se acabaron, ahora hay que jugar con dinero propio y no dado, eso es muy diferente.



Por eso soy pesimista. Malos datos en USA, no hay dinero por parte del barbas, ....

Le van a obligar a anunciar otro QE con nocturnidad.


----------



## Ajoporro (3 Ago 2011)

Qué suerte que no juego a los CFD's. Vivo tranquilo, relajado ...

En fín, que les vaya bien ...

Y no olviden mineralizarse y vitaminarse ... no sean ustedes gacelillas ..


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2011)

El cierre del SP de hoy será clave para ver la jugada los próximos días / semanas.


----------



## atman (3 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Liquidados los cortos en 37 y abierto un largo. A ver donde nos damos la vuelta...
> 
> Guybrush, la caída ha sido fuerte y con volumen. Habrá rebote, pero yo diría que la senda bajista está marcada.



A ver si llegamos a 45 y a ver que pasa entonces...

PD: como se nota lo que nos "pone"... ¿cuanto tiempo hacía que no se posteaba tanto en un día? Lo dicho antes, la idea de poner el hilo en trimestral fue un indicador adelantado de todo esto.


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

Si aguantan estos niveles y con este pánico, esto empieza a tener pinta de suelo.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Si aguantan estos niveles y con este pánico, esto empieza a tener pinta de suelo.



¿suelo a corto o medio plazo?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Puede ser, pero igual dejan al mercado libre para ver hasta donde llega, que eso de imprimir dinero por mucho nombre sofisticado que le pongan no deja de ser otra zimbaguada. Repito mi opinion, seguramente erronea, los mercados caeran, porque los ultimos tiempos han vivido algo que nunca antes habian vivido, y es dinero facil y gratis.
Ademas la recesion parece que cada vez se puede esconder menos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

Parece que hay ganillas de pasar el 45 del sp...pero estaría mas tranquilo si fuera el 47.... para apoyarse en el 45 luego.....


edito toca los 47....y venga, si eres buen chico apóyate en 44 para luego atacar los 51.


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

robergarc dijo:


> Si antes pone usted la gráfica del canal lateral, amigo Claca, antes intenta perforar el soporte.
> 
> Ha invocado usted al guano...



A ver, no, que lo he explicado antes... esa es la zona de suelo del lateral, no una referencia al tick, tal y como se aprecia en el gráfico. Si así hubiera sido, el IBEX no habría subido de los 8.500 a los 11.000 ¿no le parece? ;-)


----------



## jjsuamar (3 Ago 2011)

El cuidador del Santander es un cachondo, lo ha parado en 6,66


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2011)

Jojojojo.... pero esto que es.... ¡pero esto qué es!

Se me ha olvidado quitarle las alarmas sonoras a la AI, y me ha despertado la sirena de inmersión estilo submarino WWII ("ahoooga ahooooga!!!") que le tengo puesto para avisar de las pérdidas de proyecciones importantes.

Ni dormir tranquilo puede uno ya hoyga. 

¡Reparten hostias como panes!


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿suelo a corto o medio plazo?



No aventuremos... pero te digo una cosa, la formación que están realizando los bancos, es de las que se rompen por arriba. Así que si vemos que aquí aguantan y se giran al alza, lo siguiente será ver como les sienta la resistencia y, si la superan, pues pensamos en otro tramito más, por mucho que nos sorprenda.

Pero de momento estaríamos en la fase de afianzar un suelo... estas sesiones serán claves.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Parece que hay ganillas de pasar el 45 del sp...pero estaría mas tranquilo si fuera el 47.... para apoyarse en el 45 luego.....
> 
> 
> edito toca los 47....y venga, si eres buen chico apóyate en 44 para luego atacar los 51.



Pues parece que no... a ver si la ostia no es muy gorda....

edito: expertos USA... cierres por debajo de 1250 en SP no son muy alagüeños, verdad?


Coño que lo he clavao...casi se ha apoyado en 43 en lugar de 45.... 
Ya sabemos análisis de salón y puro (nada de pasta  )


----------



## atman (3 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> A ver si llegamos a 45 y a ver que pasa entonces...
> 
> PD: como se nota lo que nos "pone"... ¿cuanto tiempo hacía que no se posteaba tanto en un día? Lo dicho antes, la idea de poner el hilo en trimestral fue un indicador adelantado de todo esto.



cerrado el largo 1236>43 y a la espera de ver a donde bajamos... 

Edito: vaya por Dios... ahora se ponen discutir sobre si siguen la figura del HCH o no... si ejjj que... mientras tanto... me han sacado del juego.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No aventuremos... pero te digo una cosa, la formación que están realizando los bancos, es de las que se rompen por arriba. Así que si vemos que aquí aguantan y se giran al alza, lo siguiente será ver como les sienta la resistencia y, si la superan, pues pensamos en otro tramito más, por mucho que nos sorprenda.
> 
> Pero de momento estaríamos en la fase de afianzar un suelo... estas sesiones serán claves.



Gracias.

Después de tantos años ya no me sorprende nada (después haber visto al lotonasdaq caer en una sesión el 15% y recuperarlo todo al cierre).

Lo que sí veo es un medio plazo muy chungo en el Chulibex por la debilidad manifiesta de los últimos meses.

Sí veo un rebote en el cortísimo plazo pero demasiado riesgo para mi ******


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2011)

2000+ contratos en el último pull del Daxie. Parece que empezamos ya a tocar niveles interesantes de compra.

Por otro lado, y respecto a la actividad y al cuento chino ese que dicen algunos analistos de que en Agosto hay "menos operaciones, menos volumen, y por tanto el mercado es más volátil y manipulable" : una sesión "normal" de Daxie suele rondar los 90.000 - 100.000 ticks, desde las 8:00 hasta las 22:00 . 

Pues bien, son aún las 17:00 y ya vamos por unos 126.000 .... y ayer y antes de ayer, más o menos por ahí. Llevamos tres días de infarto.

Estos analistos de papel salmón deben pensarse que los operadores de derivados son como los funcionarios, que pliegan en Agosto para su mesecito de vacaciones y se reincorporan el 1 de Septiembre. Leer para creer...


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2011)

El SP se ha frenado tras recuperar el 61,8% de su caida desde las 16:00. Si lo supera tiene vía libre hasta los 1256.


----------



## spheratu (3 Ago 2011)

Bueno,entonces compramos santanderes o que?


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Después de tantos años ya no me sorprende nada (después haber visto al lotonasdaq caer en una sesión el 15% y recuperarlo todo al cierre).
> 
> ...



Mírate este post:



Claca dijo:


> Y sobre esto último, lo voy a poner fácil con un ejemplo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por cierto, ya dije ayer que la referencia realista para el SAN era el 6,60 - 6,50, pero es que tiene truco ;-)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> 2000+ contratos en el último pull del Daxie. Parece que empezamos ya a tocar niveles interesantes de compra.
> 
> Por otro lado, y respecto a la actividad y al cuento chino ese que dicen algunos analistos de que en Agosto hay "menos operaciones, menos volumen, y por tanto el mercado es más volátil y manipulable" : una sesión "normal" de Daxie suele rondar los 90.000 - 100.000 ticks, desde las 8:00 hasta las 22:00 .
> 
> ...



Eso lo he oido yo esta mañana en telahinco....unos lumbreras.....

PD: las cabañuelas dicen que cierran el SP en 1255...


----------



## atman (3 Ago 2011)

Leches... creo que están cargando otra subida, largo en 1248.

(...y aquí es donde suelo fastidiarlo...)

Veremos...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Ago 2011)

Hoy parece que el Ibex esta aguantando el tipo.

9.041,80 -0,80% 

EUROSTOXX50 2.483,43	-2,4%	16:41 
FTSE EUROTOP 100 2.143,02	-1,9%	17:27 
EUROTOP 300 1.027,19 -2,1% 17:12 
DAX (Alemania) 6.614,76 -2,7%	17:11 
CAC 40 (Francia) 3.459,59 -1,8%	17:12 
FTSE 100 (Reino Unido) 5.581,12	-2,4%	17:12 
FTSEMIB (Italia) 17.050,37 -1,3%	17:25 
AEX (Holanda) 309,69 -3,2%	16:45 
BEL20 (Bélgica) 2.292,71 -1,6% 17:12


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2011)

Se acabó la jornada chicharrera con mis minis, 4 entradas, 2 de ellas esperando pacientemente la señal de _mi sistema_: positivas y sin sobresaltos.
Las otras 2 al más puro estilo TT, las dos en rojo que se han comido todas las plusvis y algo más  pero es que estoy en casa sin nada qué hacer y me puede la impaciencia, lo sé, necesito progresar :


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Berlusconi en directo en 24 horas. Esperando al cierre de Milán...


----------



## atman (3 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Se acabó la jornada chicharrera con mis minis, 4 entradas, 2 de ellas esperando pacientemente la señal de _mi sistema_: positivas y sin sobresaltos.
> Las otras 2 al más puro estilo TT, las dos en rojo que se han comido todas las plusvis y algo más  pero es que estoy en casa sin nada qué hacer y me puede la impaciencia, lo sé, necesito progresar :



Le acompaño en el sentimiento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Leches... creo que están cargando otra subida, largo en 1248.
> 
> (...y aquí es donde suelo fastidiarlo...)
> 
> Veremos...



La bajadilla que ha tenido ha respedato los 1247, esta haciendo un buen canalillo (1min), aunque no parece que tiene mucha fuerza. Precaución hamijo.

edito: está respetando ese canalillo, ahora es cuando nos hacen


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> 2000+ contratos en el último pull del Daxie. Parece que empezamos ya a tocar niveles interesantes de compra.
> 
> Por otro lado, y respecto a la actividad y al cuento chino ese que dicen algunos analistos de que en Agosto hay "menos operaciones, menos volumen, y por tanto el mercado es más volátil y manipulable" : una sesión "normal" de Daxie suele rondar los 90.000 - 100.000 ticks, desde las 8:00 hasta las 22:00 .
> 
> ...



Esos analistas son como ZP, siempre ocurre lo contrario de lo que dicen, se puede acertar perfectamente yendo siempre a la contra de sus pronósticos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Berlusconi en directo en 24 horas. Esperando al cierre de Milán...




Espero que la comparecencia sea algo como esto







Reporte en caso contrario.


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Espero que la comparecencia sea algo como esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El resultado final va a ser el mismo....pero esta vez se va a apestiñar a todos los italianinis.::::::::

Eso era solo un ensayo...

*Eliminada imagen de Berlusconi con sus medidas anticrisis para no herir la sensibilidad forera.*

QUE VIENE, CUIDADO:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

dicho y hecho canal SPsiano a tomar por cu##


----------



## burbufilia (3 Ago 2011)

Un italiano acojonao es muy peligroso. No descarto un golpe de timón "aconsejado" más allá del norte alpino.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (3 Ago 2011)

Melafo a la pelirroja de la izquierda. 

La traductora del 24 h que se dedique a jugar a las canicas. Vaya mierda de simultánea, ni que el italiano fuese japonés.

Por cierto, SAN ha cerrado a 6,66€. Qué cachondo es el tío Botín.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Esos analistas son como ZP, siempre ocurre lo contrario de lo que dicen, se puede acertar perfectamente yendo siempre a la contra de sus pronósticos.



Es que los intereses de los anal-istos son contrarios a los nuestros ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

Sr. Fran200, esa imagen es del todo innecesaria. A no ser que quiera indicar el ánimo de los mercados a partir de mañana


----------



## atman (3 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> dicho y hecho canal SPsiano a tomar por cu##



Espérese, espérese... que aquí entavía podemos ver cosas...


----------



## Fran200 (3 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Fran200, esa imagen es del todo innecesaria. A no ser que quiera indicar el ánimo de los mercados a partir de mañana



Ya está editado, se pueden imaginar lo que había...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Espérese, espérese... que aquí entavía podemos ver cosas...



joder con las maquitas, máximos locales cada 20 minutos aprox (en escala 1min)

17:00
17:20
17:40
18 :00

brbrbrbrb


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

Resumen tras la sesión europea en gráficos:

Sector bancario europeo:







:fiufiu:

STOXX:







CAC:







DAX:







A pesar del pánico, la referencia, que he dado en tiempo real, ha funcionado perfectamente. Porque ese es el truco, un soporte podrá funcionar o no, pero con los deberes hechos resulta relativamente fácil ignorar el ruido. Y sabéis que meto la pata -más de lo que me gustaría-, pero no hago seguidismo del precio, buscando líneas donde antes no veía nada. Esa estaba ahí, lo que no estaba es el miedo: como cuando Fukushima, como mayo de 2010, y así tantas otras ocasones. Los stops saltan constantemente, pero es precisamente en suelos donde somos más reacios a realizar entradas. Como somos las gacelas.

SAN:







En resumen, esto es lo que hay, o lo que no hay, depende de como se mire.


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

Por si no queda claro, el super índice bancario está descendiendo en un expansivo bajista (hoy ha tocado la directriz inferior), pero como he dicho, si no hay descalabro, es probable que durante las próximas sesiones el precio quiera realizar un suelo redondeado, que finalmente lo llevaría a romper la figura al alza. Aunque repito, hay que dejar que haga lo suyo, sin forzar nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Espérese, espérese... que aquí entavía podemos ver cosas...



esto es lo que te decía...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por si no queda claro, el super índice bancario está descendiendo en un expansivo bajista (hoy ha tocado la directriz inferior), pero como he dicho, si no hay descalabro, es probable que durante las próximas sesiones el precio quiera realizar un suelo redondeado, que finalmente lo llevaría a romper la figura al alza. Aunque repito, hay que dejar que haga lo suyo, sin forzar nada.



Prometo no forzar al índice.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Que bonito dia mañana, y me lo voy a perder. Voy a soltar un contrato gordo y algo mas del ibex por un z3 2.8, seguro que me da mas alegrias que si de verdad los metiera en el mercado.

Y "gracias" claca por colgar esa grafica ahora que estamos un monton metidos y camino de ser inversores a largo plazo en el SAN, me queda la posible satisfaccion del lanzamiento de tocho al botas, y de tejos a su hija.


----------



## atman (3 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Leches... creo que están cargando otra subida, largo en 1248.
> 
> (...y aquí es donde suelo fastidiarlo...)
> 
> Veremos...



Crock, fuera y corto en 43, con objetivo al menos en el fin de día. Ahora tengo que salir...

Edito: Sí Guybrush, te entendí perfectamente, pero aún así esperaba* algo más de leña en la subida antes de probar el mínimo del día de nuevo...


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que bonito dia mañana, y me lo voy a perder. Voy a soltar un contrato gordo y algo mas del ibex por un z3 2.8, seguro que me da mas alegrias que si de verdad los metiera en el mercado.
> 
> Y "gracias" claca por colgar esa grafica ahora que estamos un monton metidos y camino de ser inversores a largo plazo en el SAN, me queda la posible satisfaccion del lanzamiento de tocho al botas, y de tejos a su hija.



Ya nos contará que tal va, estoy indeciso entre el coupe o el cabrio, porque esté me parece más "fardon" pero el coupe me parece infinitamente más exclusivo y utilizable en pista.

Yo he metido los ahorros bajo el colchón, mis apuestas en excel me hacen perder millones de manera virtual en minutos... soy la gacela mayor, que lástima!


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ago 2011)

yo creo que estamos ante un rally bajista en dos tramos el primero desde 10200 a 8100 pa rebotar el 38,2 a 8900 y luego segundo tramo 8900-6700
hay que recordar que caemos desde un triangulo simetrico y se hizo pullback t¡ y todo un saludo 8:


----------



## Cosme Oriol (3 Ago 2011)

> A ver, un tanteo _boladecristalista_ de un aspirante a gacela; se acerca de nuevo al maximo intradia a eso de las 4 de la tarde y de ahi bajando con cierre en una franja 10 arriba 10 abajo de los 230.
> 
> Vamos, que hoy ya poco hay que arañar.



Santa madre de dios, diganme que grafica en mano en la teoria mas ingenua del mundo no iba mal encaminado.


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que bonito dia mañana, y me lo voy a perder. Voy a soltar un contrato gordo y algo mas del ibex por un z3 2.8, seguro que me da mas alegrias que si de verdad los metiera en el mercado.
> 
> Y "gracias" claca por colgar esa grafica ahora que estamos un monton metidos y camino de ser inversores a largo plazo en el SAN, me queda la posible satisfaccion del lanzamiento de tocho al botas, y de tejos a su hija.



Hombre, normalmente rompen por arriba, no por abajo, por algo el soporte horizontal se mantiene estable. Hay que tener fe.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2011)

spheratu dijo:


> Bueno,entonces compramos santanderes o que?



Eso nunca se duda ::


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2011)

Creo que lo de los españoles con el SAN es como con el ladrillo. Sabes que no es el momento, sabes que lo puedes comprar más barato, que calculadora en mano es mejor mantenerse al margen... pero una inexorable fuerza te llama a comprar. No sé cuánto tiempo más podré mantenerme al margen de su magnetismo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2011)

Señores no comentan nada, estaran todos ustedes pendientes del cierre americano supongo.

Les lanzo una pregunta, fuera de interdin, que broker recomiendan para operar con acciones y futuros (de indices y metales)?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Ago 2011)

Claca, el ejemplo de los dividendos tiene truco (ya explicado por ti), pero para los Ricos Heredero's style:

Compré hace 10 años SAN a 11,35€
Vendí ahora a 8,10€

Por muchos dividendos que haya cobrado, no me compensa la pérdida de precio de la acción, ya de la inflación ni hablamos (demasiado elaborado).

La gracia de los dividendos, es cobrarlos con una venta de acciones con un precio al menos igual al de compra, y si puede ser mayor mejor... 

Saludos...

PD: Vaya Pepitoria, vuelve a estar por el hilo, ya casi estamos todos... o Por cierto, el que falta desde hace tiempo es CreditoPropulsado... ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Claca, el ejemplo de los dividendos tiene truco (ya explicado por ti), pero para los Ricos Heredero's style:
> 
> Compré hace 10 años SAN a 11,35€
> Vendí ahora a 8,10€
> ...




Eso es obvio. Hay que fijar también un profit. Pero si estás dispuesto a mantenerlos, qué sé yo, 10 años es muy, muy complicado que en 3652/3 días en ningún momento alcance el precio al que compraste (o similar). Y es casi seguro que los dividendos habrán batido a la inflación.

Y esto en el caso de que tu inversión empiece a la baja y nunca vuelva al valor inicial, que es igualmente posible que empiece al alza y tampoco llegue a estar tan bajo como compraste, por lo que a la revalorización hay que añadir el dividendo.


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Ago 2011)

parece q usa ha visto el panorama y quiere ir a por el 1300...... a expensas q pase algo.......


----------



## burbufilia (3 Ago 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Claca, el ejemplo de los dividendos tiene truco (ya explicado por ti), pero para los Ricos Heredero's style:
> 
> Compré hace 10 años SAN a 11,35€
> Vendí ahora a 8,10€
> ...



A toro pasado, no se hubiera invertido en SAN en esas condiciones obviamente, pero si no me fallan los cálculos, han repartido 4,62€ en dividendos en el periodo. La rentabilidad final ha sido, por tanto, una miseria, pero no ha salido en pérdidas. La operación ha sido mala, pero cuando inviertes en un blue chip pones en la balanza un escenario desfavorable como ése que te da un 1% interanual y el escenario favorable que te pudiera dar con los dividendos incluidos un 9% interanual. Y qué quieres que te diga, mejor meter el dinero ahí que en un depósito de Caixa Cataluña.

En resumen, yo soy de los que pretende hacer un buy to hold con una cartera. Otra parte a liquidez+depósitos y una pequeña parte a pura especulación. Inmobiliario cuando regalen el ladrillo con la tapa de yogur no lo descarto, pero no pretendo mover ficha a corto plazo ni por asomo.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Resumen tras la sesión europea en gráficos:
> 
> Sector bancario europeo:
> 
> ...



estoy flipando con el DAX la misma resistencia verde sirve como resistencia y soporte a la vez ni ******** da Vinci vamos............. menuda obra


----------



## atman (4 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Crock, fuera y corto en 43, con objetivo al menos en el fin de día. Ahora tengo que salir...
> 
> Edito: Sí Guybrush, te entendí perfectamente, pero aún así esperaba* algo más de leña en la subida antes de probar el mínimo del día de nuevo...



Y aquí una vez más me han visto, en vivo y en directo, cagarla después de haberla clavado. Cerré ese corto en 53 y me quedo con menos de la mitad de lo ganado a primera hora. Libre de cargas para mañana.

¿queda muy patético si digo que esos cabrones saben marear el tema para tumbar a cualquiera? ¿Y que si me hubiera quedado con mi impresión antes del "loco Iván" hoy me hubiera puesto los botines?

Porque no sabrán... la técnica esa de irse de paseo cuando uno ha cubierto expectativas... ¿ande la enseñan?


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> estoy fiplando con el DAX la misma resistencia verde sirve como resistencia y soporte a la vez ni ******** da Vinci vamos............. menuda obra



No me haga demasiado caso, porque ya sabe que yo no soy precisamente lo que se dice un gran fan del AT... pero los que lo profesan suelen decir aquello de que "una resistencia que se rompe pasa a convertirse automáticamente en soporte".

Es decir, que ese hecho que Ud. señala como excepcional, no le extrañe que pueda ser en realidad algo bastante común...


----------



## atman (4 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Leches... creo que están cargando otra subida, largo en 1248.
> 
> (...y aquí es donde suelo fastidiarlo...)
> 
> Veremos...





atman dijo:


> Espérese, espérese... que aquí entavía podemos ver cosas...





atman dijo:


> Crock, fuera y corto en 43, con objetivo al menos en el fin de día. Ahora tengo que salir...
> 
> Edito: Sí Guybrush, te entendí perfectamente, pero aún así esperaba* algo más de *leña en la subida antes de probar el mínimo del día de nuevo...*



La previsión de nuevos máximos fue perfecta, esperaba llegar al menos hasta el cierre de ayer, pero me desorientó completamente el timing o la maniobra esa que suelo llamar "loco Iván".


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> estoy fiplando con el DAX la misma resistencia verde sirve como resistencia y soporte a la vez ni ******** da Vinci vamos............. menuda obra



Me alegro mucho de haber escrito ese post si ha servido para que te plantearas esta aparente locura, pero si lo piensas un poco verás que tiene mucho sentido (y pollastre lo ha comentado con acierto). 

Una resistencia es un punto donde el precio tiende a ser arrastrado por la presión vendedora, de modo que es rechazado. Desde la lógica de un inversor, diríamos que es un nivel 'caro'. Cuando una resistencia es superada, lo que en realidad ocurre es que hay un cambio en el guión, es decir, donde antes muchos vendían, ahora tenemos un gran interés comprador, el cual supera la fuerza de las ventas, haciendo que el precio ascienda. En otras palabras, lo que para muchos era 'caro', pasa a ser ahora para más gente 'barato' (en realidad para más dinero, y no gente, pero no queda tan bonito decirlo así.) Es normal, entonces, que a partir de ese momento el que anteriormente fuera un punto de venta, sea, en principio, un punto de apoyo y compras.

Este movimiento de vuelta a las resistencias y soportes ya superadas, especialmente cuando han sido fuertes, es muy común y es lo que se llama pull back o retroceso. El sentido de los mismos es asegurar que el guión ha cambiado. Por desgracia, como siempre, los pequeños inversores a menudo se dejan engañar por estos traicioneros movimientos pensando que el precio ha efectuado un nuevo giro y abandonan la tendencia correcta del mercado.


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso es obvio. Hay que fijar también un profit. Pero si estás dispuesto a mantenerlos, qué sé yo, 10 años es muy, muy complicado que en 3652/3 días en ningún momento alcance el precio al que compraste (o similar). Y es casi seguro que los dividendos habrán batido a la inflación.
> 
> Y esto en el caso de que tu inversión empiece a la baja y nunca vuelva al valor inicial, que es igualmente posible que empiece al alza y tampoco llegue a estar tan bajo como compraste, por lo que a la revalorización hay que añadir el dividendo.



No sé si soy yo el que no te entiendo o no me explico bien, pero el caso es que a la revalorización no hay que añadirle el dividendo, porque ya está descontada en los gráficos.

Un ejemplo: Compras a 10 euros una acción que abona 1 euro de dividendo anual. La cotización se mantiene estable en todo momento, pero el precio del dividendo, como es mandado, se descuenta del precio. La mantienes dos años y vendes.

El resultado sería el siguiente: compras a 10 y vendes a 8 (-2 por el dividendo), pero tienes 2 euros de rendimiento, por lo que, como era de esperar, te quedas igual (8 + 2 = 10). 

¿Qué diría el gráfico? El gráfico diría que compraste en 8 y que vendiste en 8, porque tiene en cuenta el impacto del dividendo y lo simplifica de ese modo. Es mucho más fácil seguir la evolución de un valor mirando el gráfico ajustado por dividendo (como es lo habitual) que no pensar en precios de compra menos precios de venta, más dividendos. ¿O no?

Así que, para ver si tu inversión está por encima de la inflación, es tan fácil como ver en el gráfico si el cambio de cotización desde el punto de compra nos da un porcentaje por encima del IPC (o el indicador que quieras).


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No sé si soy yo el que no te entiendo o no me explico bien, pero el caso es que a la revalorización no hay que añadirle el dividendo, porque ya está descontada en los gráficos.
> 
> Un ejemplo: Compras a 10 euros una acción que abona 1 euro de dividendo anual. La cotización se mantiene estable en todo momento, pero el precio del dividendo, como es mandado, se descuenta del precio. La mantienes dos años y vendes.
> 
> ...




Sí, te explicas perfectamente, y lo entendía así. Pero en aquellos gráficos ajustados por dividendo, ¿cuántas de las buenas y sólidas empresas europeas no baten la inflación en 10 años? ¿y en 25? Estoy casi convencido de que no hay inversión que bata el buy and hold en la próxima década. Si hago una cartera bien seleccionada, y vendo una vez se revaloricen en ALGÚN momento un 25% de esos 10 años, es prácticamente seguro de que acabaré vendiendo todos y además disfrutando de muchos dividendos (hablo del 25% del valor, no del ajuste en el gráfico con ellos descontados, aunque también me vale).

Seguro que en 10 años vemos en algún momento a TEF en 19 o así, a SAN en 9, a REP en 25, Iberdrola en 7.... y mientras tanto vamos decidiendo si reinvertimos dividendos o los gastamos en langosta.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Ago 2011)

Buenos días todos!!... se desploma el IBEX y vuelven los colegas. xD


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ago 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Buenos días todos!!... se desploma el IBEX y vuelven los colegas. xD



Ahora sí estamos todos!! Bueno, menos Luca. Bienvenido CP.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

Futuros Ibex empeponándose a rabiar :8:

Saludos CP, a ver si se acaban de pasar todos, ¿quien era el que llevaba a su avatar a Mr. T? Ahhh! y Carolous Rex, Anibal lecter ...

Buens días y tal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2011)

Ya se habló ayer de las chorradas que suelta la ministra de economia. Solo añadir lo siguiente







edito: Es que:
a) es tonta.
b) los asesores son unos inútiles.
c) Miente como una bellaca.
d) a+b+c


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

Máximos sobre los 9220, ayer ya hubo un larga batalla sobre esa zona, ha sido tocarla y pa'bajo pero ha sido tan rápido que no he podido mojar :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2011)

Para mi que se va a apoyar en 9120 y luego subida mas suave. Ha sido muy pepón el acelerón. Coño que figura soy!


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para mi que se va a apoyar en 9120 y luego subida mas suave. Ha sido muy pepón el acelerón. Coño que figura soy!



Si yo fuera churriberesco, entraba lo más cerca posible de 9K1 y aguantaba hasta tocar el místico 9350. Y hasta aquí puedo leer :fiufiu:


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

A tener en cuenta: subasta de bonos a las 10:45, BCE decisión tipos 13:45


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

nos vamos al 8000-8100 hacia el 10-11 agosto ahi si veo rebote weno a 8800-8900 para caer finalmente a 6700 y doble suelo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2011)

El chulibex esta haciendo un triangulito simétrico? Patapum en breve....

edito: pues no.... pero los 9120 aguantan de nuevo....


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

Joer, como rbotik pero con su timming y todo.

Que sepas (muertoviviente) que nos hemos quedado con tu cara, quiero decir, con tu pronósico  para poder hacer escarnio público y notorio el lunes 15 de agosto.

Edito. 15 agosto hay bolsa, lo cierto es que mirando el calendario solo habrá 3 festivos en todo el año :8: 2 en semana santa y el único que queda el lunes 26 de diciembre (cosa aún más rara porque no es festivo nacional, debe serlo en USA o buena parte de Europa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> nos vamos al 8000-8100 hacia el 10-11 agosto ahi si veo rebote weno a 8800-8900 para caer finalmente a 6700 y doble suelo



A mi, estos vaticinios sin captura de pantalla con cortos abiertos en 9000, no me valen de nada ::


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El chulibex esta haciendo un triangulito simétrico? Patapum en breve....
> 
> edito: pues no.... pero los 9120 aguantan de nuevo....



fijate en el triangulote que a durado mas de un año , por tecnico tecnico el objetivo es 6700 saludos 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> fijate en el triangulote que a durado mas de un año , por tecnico tecnico el objetivo es 6700 saludos 8:



Ese es el que me preocupa a mi también. A ver si rompe, y hacia donde les dá la gana que rompa....

edito: parece que ese triangulo ya se ha roto, a ver si aguantan las resistencias. Yo opino que si lo harán, por que ZP no lo permitirá ::








(humilde AT de novato)


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese es el que me preocupa a mi también. A ver si rompe, y hacia donde les dá la gana que rompa....



pero si ya a roto , ademas hizo un pullback desde 9270 al 10200 , porque crees que estamos cayendo tanto luego subo un grafico guapo 8:


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si yo fuera churriberesco, entraba lo más cerca posible de 9K1 y aguantaba hasta tocar el místico 9350. Y hasta aquí puedo leer :fiufiu:



Momento de los valientes sino le da al Stoxx por cerrar su gap e irse más abajo.


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Momento de los valientes sino le da al Stoxx por cerrar su gap e irse más abajo.



Vamos, vamos, hombre de poca fe... incluso aunque así fuera, no me diga que le asusta aguantar 50 puntillos churriberescos a contra


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero si ya a roto , ademas hizo un pullback desde 9270 al 10200 , porque crees que estamos cayendo tanto luego subo un grafico guapo 8:



Ya subí yo uno hermoso 8:


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> _ por tecnico tecnico _el objetivo es 6700 saludos 8:




Por _técnico técnico_, todos seríamos ricos en este foro, hamijo :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Momento de los valientes sino le da al Stoxx por cerrar su gap e irse más abajo.



‪XUXA ILARIE ES LA HORA ES LA HORA‬&rlm; - YouTube



Es la hora, Rosonero.

Adelante con ese largo. :fiufiu:


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos, vamos, hombre de poca fe... incluso aunque así fuera, no me diga que le asusta aguantar 50 puntillos churriberescos a contra



Dentro 9100 largo, poca carga


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

si bueno , pero este movimiento parece ser de los buenos no como los laterales cansinos propios de un triangulo simetrico


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

lo dejo en semanal


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Dentro 9100 largo, poca carga




Ya que ha incurrido Ud. en la temeridad de hacerme caso, me veo obligado a cantarle algunos nivelungos :cook:


SP conservador => 9134c

SP "allegro ma non troppo" => 9166c

SP "Hoy como Langosta a toda costa" => 9235c

MACHO SP "HOME RUN" => 9350c


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

Cerrando el gap el Stoxx, a ver si ahora espavila o fuera ::


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Cerrando el gap el Stoxx, a ver si ahora espavila o fuera ::



Le veo nervioso :

Su entrada es buena, sea paciente.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya que ha incurrido Ud. en la temeridad de hacerme caso, me veo obligado a cantarle algunos nivelungos :cook:
> 
> 
> SP conservador => 9134c
> ...



Me da que antes del HR...

[YOUTUBE]‪The Greatest Spiderman Catch Ever?‬&rlm; - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya que ha incurrido Ud. en la temeridad de hacerme caso, me veo obligado a cantarle algunos nivelungos :cook:
> 
> 
> SP conservador => 9134c
> ...




Tengo ya preparada la salida en 9220, donde coloqué cortos a primera hora pero no entraron a tiempo :

Pd. 30 minutos para la subasta de bonos


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Le veo nervioso :
> 
> Su entrada es buena, sea paciente.




Espero no desanimar a nadie...pero su entrada es mi entrada,yo tambien espero que sea buena


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Tengo ya preparada la salida en 9220, donde coloqué cortos a primera hora pero no entraron a tiempo :
> 
> Pd. 30 minutos para la subasta de bonos




Cierto, hay que contar con eso. Sería recomendable entonces recoger velas antes de la subasta.


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Espero no desanimar a nadie...pero su entrada es mi entrada,yo tambien espero que sea buena



Su tren está saliendo de la estación. Si levanta esta vez del 9K1, ahí va la liebre entonces.

Sean prudentes con el cierre, no he caído en que la subasta de bonos estaba a la vuelta de la esquina (las cosas de no trabajar con el churribex, uno olvida este tipo de historias).


edit: fuera de posición en el daxie, +37


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Le veo nervioso :
> 
> Su entrada es buena, sea paciente.












Gracias


----------



## atman (4 Ago 2011)

Objetivo del SP para el trimestre. Con tooodo lo que me cuesta a mí dibujar, subir, bajar, etc... Ojo, previa recuperación de uno o dos fibos de esa caída, o bien hasta volver a probar la media de 200. Ya me dirán qué les parece...


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Espero no desanimar a nadie...pero su entrada es mi entrada,yo tambien espero que sea buena




Hombre Apolo !!!! Hoy precisamente intentaba acordarme de tu nick, junto con el de Carolous, Lecter y otros. 

Saludos y suerte, que también será la mía.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

si se cumple el h-c-h el objetivo minimo es 1140 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2011)

veeeenga empujoncito para reventar el 9120


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Le veo nervioso :
> 
> Su entrada es buena, sea paciente.









Gracias de nuevo que se quedó en la página de atrás.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2011)

Me lo parece a mi o la gente está quitecita hasta la robastra????

edito: ya tuve que abir la boca...


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Hombre Apolo !!!! Hoy precisamente intentaba acordarme de tu nick, junto con el de Carolous, Lecter y otros.
> 
> Saludos y suerte, que también será la mía.




Puta subasta de bonos.... nos va a introducir volatibilidad en lo que considero es una buena operación churriberesca, mea culpa, acostumbrado a operar fuera no he caído en la cuenta de la puta mierda en la que tenemos inmerso al país ahora mismo.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

Bueno, si sube un poquito más SL ajustado minuto antes del dato y a cruzar los dedos.
Pero incluso eso va a ser difícil porque leo en Capital bolsa que el resultado de la subasta es a las 10:40 y no 45 ¿¿¿????


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Bueno, si sube un poquito más SL ajustado minuto antes del dato y a cruzar los dedos.
> Pero incluso eso va a ser difícil porque leo en Capital bolsa que el resultado de la subasta es a las 10:40 y no 45 ¿¿¿????



No le van a dejar tiempo para madurar la operación.... una pena.


----------



## robergarc (4 Ago 2011)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Espero no desanimar a nadie...pero su entrada es mi entrada,yo tambien espero que sea buena



Hace tiempo que no me dejo caer por aquí, ¿sigue siendo usted tan gafe como hace una época?

Servía usted de ejemplo: se debía hacer lo contrario.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No le van a dejar tiempo para madurar la operación.... una pena.



Pues sí, muchos bandazos y a toda velocidad, SL en la entrada y listos.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

robergarc dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no me dejo caer por aquí, ¿sigue siendo usted tan gafe como hace una época?
> 
> Servía usted de ejemplo: se debía hacer lo contrario.



JE je, Apolo y sus gamesas marcaron una época


----------



## 2plx2 (4 Ago 2011)

No por nada lo llaman ChicharrIbex


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

SUBASTA DE BONOS EN ESPAÑA

Vende cerca del máximo esperado de 3.500 mlns euros
Jueves, 4 de Agosto del 2011 - 10:39:23

Tesoro vende 1.111 mlns euros en bonos a 4 años a una rentabilidad máxima del 5,050%. Demanda supera a la oferta en 2,4 veces.

Vende 2.200 millones de euros en bonos a 3 años a una rentabilidad máxima del 4,900%. Sobredemanda de 2,1 veces vs 2,4 anterior.

El Tesoro español pretendía colocar entre 2.500 y 3.500 millones de euros entre las dos subastas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Ago 2011)

Vaya cazada gacelil hicieron ayer haciendo pensar en el big rebote, una vez todas en corral zas en toda la boca!! ::


Tienen toda la pinta de repetir la jugada hoy :no:


Yo no se ustedes, pero cuando oi que ZParo suspendia sus vacaciones " para ponerse al frente " de la situacion economica ya vi mas claro que el agua que los 9200 no aguantaban ni un segundo.

Ayer la Salgado dijo que "esta situacion pude durar varios dias" por lo que no seria de extrañar un rebote en estos dias.....creo que hoy hacen lo mismo que ayer pero al reves ( repeticion de jugada )....parece que va a bajar y subira.

No hay ningun analisis tecnico, ni TT ni nada parecido, solo el metodo infalible de hacer lo contrario que digan nuestros dirigetes politicos sobre economia.....dicen que varios dias mal.....pues intuyo varios dias bien.........y despues veremos caer esos 9000 con fuerza.......probabñemente cpincidiendo con unas declaraciones de ZParo/ Salgado diciendo que ha pasado el peligro ::


----------



## Mecanosfera (4 Ago 2011)

robergarc dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no me dejo caer por aquí, ¿sigue siendo usted tan gafe como hace una época?
> 
> Servía usted de ejemplo: se debía hacer lo contrario.



:-0 Cambiamos Althusser por Artaud???


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

Quo vadis, Zulus Magníficus !



zuloman dijo:


> Vaya cazada gacelil hicieron ayer haciendo pensar en el big rebote, una vez todas en corral zas en toda la boca!! ::
> 
> 
> Tienen toda la pinta de repetir la jugada hoy :no:
> ...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> JE je, Apolo y sus gamesas marcaron una época



Si...aparte de un agujero en la cuenta.Bueno,mi aventura bursatil ha finalizado por hoy al menos,no me va a llegar para la langosta a toda costa,pero menos da una piedra.Que se de bien la mañana


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

si que hay TT los mios me dicen que nos vamos a 8000 a cerrar el gap para luego rebotar al 8800 desde ahi a los 6700  8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Ago 2011)

jjejeje parece que ya dan por buenas las gacelas cortas metidas en el corral y se disponen a desplumarlas sin piedad 

Pollastre, seria muy conveniente que introdujera en su niña un uevo parametro que invalidara todo calculo previo y actuara inversamente a lo declarado por ZParo, asi su niña seria infalible 100 % ..... o como dicen los horteras que anuncian coches de segunda mano " a toda prueba" :XX:

Bueno, en Septiembre cobrare unas cantidades y creo que me " van a sobrar " unos miles de euros para jugetear con 2 o 3 minis.

Quiero ponerme largo en el entorno de los ochomiles o las SAN sobre los 4:50 .........asi que ya saben....que nadie intente parar la caida so pena de enfrentarse al TT zulomanico y ser arrasado por los mercados como una cascara de nuez en medio de un temporal en altamar :no:


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

Fuera en 9120 y girado a corto en 9125. A esperar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Ago 2011)

si esta pipeando me callo, sino...







rosonero dijo:


> Fuera en 9120 y girado a corto en 9125. A esperar.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Fuera en 9120 y girado a corto en 9125. A esperar.



estamos en un rally bajista el primer tramo llega hasta los 8000 asi que no se salga 8:


----------



## aksarben (4 Ago 2011)

Jodó, MTS va más tranquila que TRE, pero en el último año da miedo...


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Fuera en 9120 y girado a corto en 9125. A esperar.



Una operación cerrada en positivo, bien cerrada está. Pero creo que es una pena que no la haya mantenido, hay bastantes posibilidades para la sesión de hoy de tocar el SP Langosta a toda costa (9237) e incluso el MACHO SP (9350).

Luego comentaremos en plan _what-if_ a ver qué tal hubiera ido la cosa.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Una operación cerrada en positivo, bien cerrada está. Pero creo que es una pena que no la haya mantenido, hay bastantes posibilidades para la sesión de hoy de tocar el SP Langosta a toda costa (9237) e incluso el MACHO SP (9350).
> 
> Luego comentaremos en plan _what-if_ a ver qué tal hubiera ido la cosa.



creo que estamos en modo rally bajista , probar largos es mu peligroso amijo 8:


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estamos en un rally bajista el primer tramo llega hasta los 8000 asi que no se salga 8:



Uyyyyyyy!!! Tarde, fuera en 9070, ya tenía puesto el SP hace rato, pero lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> creo que estamos en modo rally bajista , probar largos es mu peligroso amijo 8:



Verá hamijo, yo pienso que este trabajo no es una cuestión de rallies o corazonadas más o menos subjetivas, sino una cuestión de números y modelos matemáticos. Hemos superado a la baja todos los niveles inferiores para hoy, menos uno (9020c). Sin embargo, tenemos intactos casi todos los niveles superiores (9434c, 9350c entre otros).

Lo más razonable es que, salvo tragedia o fundamental, queramos ir a ver los niveles superiores en la sesión de hoy. Y pienso que hemos tenido ya dos o tres días de locura macro, así que un poco de determinismo no le vendría nada mal al churriberesco.


----------



## @@strom (4 Ago 2011)

Jodo, aquí está corto hasta el apuntador.
El volumen de ayer en el Ndx me hace pensar que en usa hemos visto mínimos por una temporadilla.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

si se mide la altura desde los 8500 se vera que son 3500 puntos que es el objetivo de caida desde los 10200 lo que nos da 6700 ::

pero creo que seran dos tramos 10200-8000 y 8800-6700 un saludo , cualquier operativa bajo su propio riesgo 8:


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Una operación cerrada en positivo, bien cerrada está. Pero creo que es una pena que no la haya mantenido, hay bastantes posibilidades para la sesión de hoy de tocar el SP Langosta a toda costa (9237) e incluso el MACHO SP (9350).
> 
> Luego comentaremos en plan _what-if_ a ver qué tal hubiera ido la cosa.



Cuando aparezca en escena Tichi, si deja ir alguna nueva que ayude a subir podría ser que volaramos pero por ahora... bufff, parece que la presión bajista puede con los índices


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2011)

Se comenta, se rumorea por Función Pública que:

- Recorte funcionarios 10%.
- Incremento de horas, se acabaron las 35h semanales---> 40h.

Edito: no es en Función Pública, es en Economía...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2011)

Bueno, pues largo 9077....

SL en 9083 y a esperar 

out como gacela miedosa

interemos de nuevo


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Verá hamijo, yo pienso que este trabajo no es una cuestión de rallies o corazonadas más o menos subjetivas, sino una cuestión de números y modelos matemáticos. Hemos superado a la baja todos los niveles inferiores para hoy, menos uno (9020c). Sin embargo, tenemos intactos casi todos los niveles superiores (9434c, 9350c entre otros).
> 
> Lo más razonable es que, salvo tragedia o fundamental, queramos ir a ver los niveles superiores en la sesión de hoy. Y pienso que hemos tenido ya dos o tres días de locura macro, así que un poco de determinismo no le vendría nada mal al churriberesco.



creo que en esta ocasion lo razonable es caer a saco , se a roto el triangulo simetrico y luego pullback , osea es de libro quedarse quieto y corto por supuesto :baba:


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Cuando aparezca en escena Tichi, si deja ir alguna nueva que ayude a subir podría ser que volaramos pero por ahora... bufff, parece que la presión bajista puede con los índices



Tiene razón en lo de la presión vendedora, pero considere esto: el Daxie está sufriendo un ataque durísimo (-70 puntos en los últimos 10 minutos, equivalentes a unos -175 en nuestro querido índice patrio, casi nada) y el churriberesco a duras penas ha retrocedido 20 puntos desde el 9K1.

Esto me hace pensar que tal vez ni siquiera tengan interés en visitar el suelo absoluto (9020c). Sujeto todo esto a que no haya ninguna hostia fundamental de por medio, como siempre.

De hecho, si hubiera tenido la operación abierta todo este rato, su máximo dolorrrr habría sido, en el peor de los momentos, de -30pips (una cantidad ridícula de riesgo cuando se va correctamente [des]apalancado y sin hacer el loco, si se me permite decirlo).

No me canso de decirlo, so pena de que me llamen pesado, pero en este trabajo no mandan las runas lanzadas al aire, ni las tripas de murciélago estiradas sobre una peana regada con sangre de gato negro: los números y los modelos son los que mandan


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Se comenta, se rumorea por Función Pública que:
> 
> - Recorte funcionarios 10%.
> - Incremento de horas, se acabaron las 35h semanales---> 40h.
> ...



¿ Amigo / conocido / familiar , o prensa ?


----------



## Violator (4 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, pues largo 9077....
> 
> SL en 9083 y a esperar



Estamos en el mismo barco señor pirata


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, pues* largo 9077*....
> 
> *SL en 9083 *y a esperar



Y en cuanto ha pulsado el botón de "transmit order", le ha saltado el SL


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ Amigo / conocido / familiar , o prensa ?



Runrún de la Consejería de Hacienda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2011)

Violator dijo:


> Estamos en el mismo barco señor pirata



Me bajaron de un cañonazo +5miseros
Pero batalla no perdida es batalla ganada!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y en cuanto ha pulsado el botón de "transmit order", le ha saltado el SL



Cosas gaceliles Sr. Pollastre....


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ago 2011)

Estamos hablando poco de Repsol, que va sigilosamente camino de perder los 20...


----------



## tarrito (4 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, pues largo 9077....
> 
> SL en 9083 y a esperar



os sigo con interés desde hace tiempo, trato de aprender y mejorar en la operativa ... ¿pero esto?

ponerse largo y poner el SL por encima del precio de entrada?!? :8: :


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cosas gaceliles Sr. Pollastre....



No critico su operación, Dios me libre... sólo le hacía la coña de que ha cometido un error tipográfico poniendo su SL por encima de su precio de compra ::::


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ago 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> os sigo con interés desde hace tiempo, trato de aprender y mejorar en la operativa ... ¿pero esto?
> 
> ponerse largo y poner el SL por encima del precio de entrada?!? :8: :




Como no sea que lo ha puesto poco después de su entrada, cuando ya había superado ese nivel... O eso, o una errata.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> si se mide la altura desde los 8500 se vera que son 3500 puntos que es el objetivo de caida desde los 10200 lo que nos da 6700 ::
> 
> pero creo que seran dos tramos 10200-8000 y 8800-6700 un saludo , cualquier operativa bajo su propio riesgo 8:



En este análisis tuyo no veo porque razón el Ibex se va a caer hasta el 6700, no se que milagro ha de ocurrir para que vayamos directos a ese nivel que te has sacado de la manga midiendo tramos. Se me ocurren unas cuantas preguntas:

¿habrá rebote si llegamos a ese nivel (me refiero a un rebote que se vea bien en ese gráfico)?

¿que impide al precio rebotar ahora en el lugar donde está y superar la directriz bajista?

A pesar de la fea situación por fundamentales ¿y si de repente mañana el BCE dice que nos va a dar todo el dinero que salga de su impresora para salvarnos? o mejor todavía ¿y si se lo da a los banquitos alemanes a los que se les debe la pasta y a nosotros nos dan un crédito a 100 años? 

En resumen, que tu explicación me parece excesivamente simple y no tiene en cuenta muchas cosas, como por ejemplo, que ya hemos descontado en buena parte que las cosas vayan a ir mal.


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

Ojo, volantazo importante de volumen ... institucionales a babor, todo el mundo a cubierto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> os sigo con interés desde hace tiempo, trato de aprender y mejorar en la operativa ... ¿pero esto?
> 
> ponerse largo y poner el SL por encima del precio de entrada?!? :8: :



Subí el SL, trataba de no perder....


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

Futuros USA en la cuerda floja de los 1250, esos largos dan ahora mucho miedito :cook:


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojo, volantazo importante de volumen ... institucionales a babor, todo el mundo a cubierto.




Aviso confirmado, -500 contratos de un soplido hace 10 segundos.... qué haría yo sin mi sistema de alerta temprana :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Futuros USA en la cuerda floja de los 1250, esos largos dan ahora mucho miedito :cook:



En el suelo de 9020c (que finalmente se han decidido a visitar, según parece) se juega el partido de la sesión de hoy para el churribex. Última parada.


edit: feo color para el Daxie también.... de perder el 6616, la última parada queda en 6538, que sería una hostia considerable.

edit2: cerrados objetivos diarios y fuera.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Ago 2011)

A ver si alguien me echa una mano, please, estoy trasteando con la plataforma demo de cmc markets(a falta de que me recomienden una, está es la más bonita XD), sabe alguien como ponerse corto en dicha plataforma?

Recomiendan alguna otra plataforma demo, que dejen operar con leña virtual y a ser posible sencilla?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> En este análisis tuyo no veo porque razón el Ibex se va a caer hasta el 6700, no se que milagro ha de ocurrir para que vayamos directos a ese nivel que te has sacado de la manga midiendo tramos. Se me ocurren unas cuantas preguntas:
> 
> ¿habrá rebote si llegamos a ese nivel (me refiero a un rebote que se vea bien en ese gráfico)?
> 
> ...



no hemos descontado todo todavia , ahora mismo tenemos muchos frentes a la vez te recuerdo los pmi tanto de servicios o el manufacturero volvemos a entrar en recesion amigo , no se si recordara el hostion desde 11000 a los 9200 en 2 tramos cuando rompimos la alcista de corto plazo , porque los 6700 es simple en los triangulos simetricos se mide la altura desde el primer punto en el que se toque uno de los lados y la altura en este caso es 3500 restelo a los 10200 y ahi tiene el objetivo , puedo equivocarme con lo de la caida en 2 tramos pero de que caera todavia mucho mas estoy seguro 8:


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A ver si alguien me echa una mano, please, estoy trasteando con la plataforma demo de cmc markets(a falta de que me recomienden una, está es la más bonita XD), sabe alguien como ponerse corto en dicha plataforma?
> 
> Recomiendan alguna otra plataforma demo, que dejen operar con leña virtual y a ser posible sencilla?



Yo hago el animalucho con la de clicktrade. Pero espera a los pros.


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

Con el día ya cerrado, un pequeño comentario sobre cómo se ha presentado hoy la cosa en el Daxie:





Los retail siguen inquietos, hay todavía un punto de irracionalidad y miedo en ellos, y se nota. Las proyecciones sufren pasadas de frenada o se quedan ligeramente cortas por miedo al cresting ( A, B ). En algunos casos la perforación es preocupante ( E ). 

Los pull al alza, como comentaba el otro día, son muy breves y con mucho miedo aún ( C, D ). 

Se aprecia este efecto perfectamente en la figura, donde todos los puntos de inserción presentan el mismo comportamiento: cuando una proyección ha de frenar al precio en caída, se pasa de frenada. Cuando ha de pararlo en subida, se queda corto y no llega: clarísima confirmación visual de la psicología que tienen los inversores en este momento, miedo al largo y todos de estampida al corto en cuanto alguien hace "guau guau!!".


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

Todo lo que sea el SP por debajo de 1250 es para tener mucho cuidado.

Esto se ve mecho mejor desde fuera.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Ago 2011)

que la Bolsa castigue a España lo entiendo...¿ pero a Alemania ?...ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> que la Bolsa castigue a España lo entiendo...¿ pero a Alemania ?...ienso:



a españa la castigaran mucho mas , entraremos en recesion otra vez :


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Ago 2011)

Hay varias hoy que podrán volver a certificar Vds. y por ejemplo Arcelor lleva ya unos días perdiendo el bastante...


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> que la Bolsa castigue a España lo entiendo...¿ pero a Alemania ?...ienso:



Es cuestión de movimiento de flujos monetarios.

La incertidumbre ocasiona fuertes salidas hacia activos seguros.


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estamos hablando poco de Repsol, que va sigilosamente camino de perder los 20...



Por ahí algo comenté... a ver que busque:



Claca dijo:


> No sin mi REPSOL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para mí es de los "peros" bajistas que hay ahora mismo encima de la mesa. No me gusta nada de nada como se va descolgando poco a poco en silencio. Si pierde los mínimos que marcaba hoy, probablemente quiera caer algo más, todavía entre un 2% y un 3%, ahí ya sí encontraría un primer soporte más fuerte desde el que intentar al menos un rebote (19,60-19,90).

Durante estos meses, por eso, sí se advirtió del peligro de que este valor estuviera realizando un techo, por lo que espero que nadie esté con la duda de si cae ya o no, porque no había que estar. Lo que también es verdad que es una acción que ha ido a su puta bola durante mucho tiempo, por lo tanto es lógico que ahora tampoco busquemos correlaciones con el IBEX cuando en el pasado no las ha mantenido -es decir, el IBEX podría subir y REPSOL seguir bajando, por ejemplo-.


----------



## aketxa (4 Ago 2011)

Ha tenido que llegar SAN a 6.66 porque me ha saltado el stop, ahora tocan buenos cortos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes señores.

El ibex continua en el canalillo ese que ayer colgue, que si continua la tonica la proxima semana llevaria al indice a los 8800. Lo romperia por encima de los 9360.

Al tratarse de un indice con tan poca masa, entiendase esto bien, los golpes que le vengan de fuera seran muy mal recibidos, y las curas tomadas a buena gloria. Y los golpes los da USA, y para mi esta claro que los indices americanos caeran, ya sea por figuras tecnicas, por cese de pomos o simplemente por la RECESION galopante que muestra su economia y que ha sido maquillada con la mayor expansion monetaria de la historia.

Y si se oficializa esta recesion, nos llevaria, pienso a los niveles minimos vistos en estos dos años anteriores. De ahi la fuerte contraccion de indices de paises con mejor aroma que el nuestro.

El mejor consejo que me viene a la cabeza sobre la bolsa, es que es momento de estar fuera, por eso estoy dentro, jajajaja, TT puro y duro.

@BenditaLiquidez, que certidumbre le da a ese rumor?

PD: Ya tiene mi padre un descapotable fardon, estos viejos cuando se jubilan se vuelven como niños solo quieren juguetes.


----------



## Condor (4 Ago 2011)

Los 8000 ya están aquí para quedarse


----------



## pyn (4 Ago 2011)

Estoy mirando varios valores para el futuro y la verdad que no me gusta niguno, gas, arcelor, repsol, tecnicas, todos llevan una inercia negativa gigante. Nisiquiera para el largo plazo (5 años) los veo rentables, algo me dice que vamos a volver a los 6000 y quedarnos ahi una buena temporada.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

yo alucino estamos cerca del rescate , con la recesion encima , rompiendo un triangulo simetrico que a durado mas de un año , con los grandes ya dando resultados mucho peor que lo esperado y aun asi hay huevos de estar largo ::

yo seguire corto hasta los 8000 donde se cerrara un gap del 2009 ahi si que rebotara un saludo 8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Ago 2011)

parece que el modo PANIC ON esta haciendo mella en los operadores 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/242886-la-fed-baraja-un-qe3-segun-wall-street-journal.html

rumores rumores..


----------



## aksarben (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> PD: Ya tiene mi padre un descapotable fardon, estos viejos cuando se jubilan se vuelven como niños solo quieren juguetes.



La diferencia entre nosotros y ellos es.. que ellos se los pueden permitir


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

El yow yow, que no lo comenté:







Antes de que se perdieran los mínimos de junio dije exactamente lo siguiente:



> Bueno, como parece ser que los yankis se lo toman en serio y quieren cumplir con los objetivos bajistas, la referencia a vigilar en el caso del DOW son los 11.700, para el SP500 no tengo niveles precisos, así que no me mojo. Mientras esté por encima, la situación a corto plazo es salvable todavía, y de hecho forma parte del rango que di para formar un suelo en junio. Que por cierto, el VIX hoy tampoco ha acompañado los descensos y sigue marcando máximos decrecientes.



Ayer lo recordé antes de que el índice perdiera los 11.800. Los niveles están funcionando y de momento se respetan y, joder, dan dinero. ¿Que hoy puede que se los follen? Pues es posible, pero el stop saltará y ya habremos ganado un pico, que de eso se trata.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Estoy mirando varios valores para el futuro y la verdad que no me gusta niguno, gas, arcelor, repsol, tecnicas, todos llevan una inercia negativa gigante. Nisiquiera para el largo plazo (5 años) los veo rentables, algo me dice que vamos a volver a los 6000 y quedarnos ahi una buena temporada.



Si amplia usted el abanico de posibilidades, con compañias que coticen en otras bolsas, si encontrara valores que presentan, al menos para mi, "buenas" condiciones para el largo plazo.


----------



## jjsuamar (4 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> parece que el modo PANIC ON esta haciendo mella en los operadores
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/242886-la-fed-baraja-un-qe3-segun-wall-street-journal.html
> 
> rumores rumores..



como era aquello de comprar con el rumor, vender con la noticia. Compra, compra:bla:


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

Para ponerse a muy largo, tras el esperado descalabro, me gustan los clasicos:

Telefonica, Enagas, REE, ACS, Abertis, Ebro y CAF. Y tal vez Grifols.

Y si te vas fuera hay cienes y cienes. Lastima de estar seco como el lomo de un lagarto.


----------



## pyn (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si amplia usted el abanico de posibilidades, con compañias que coticen en otras bolsas, si encontrara valores que presentan, al menos para mi, "buenas" condiciones para el largo plazo.



Mi problema es que me lleva bastante tiempo analizar cada valor y por ahora sólo había centrado el tiro en el Ibex, mirando de reojo algún valor "uropeo" pero poco más, valores americanos se me escapan ¿alguna recomendación para entrar y estarse una temporada?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @BenditaLiquidez, que certidumbre le da a ese rumor?



Ni idea, no sé qué pensar, la reunión de ayer y posterior rueda de prensa vacía, las dos sesiones del Consejo de Ministros para el 19 y el 26.

Pero tranquilamente salen el 19 y el 26 de la reunión y no dicen nada, estos son capaces de eso y de más.


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Mi problema es que me lleva bastante tiempo analizar cada valor y por ahora sólo había centrado el tiro en el Ibex, mirando de reojo algún valor "uropeo" pero poco más, valores americanos se me escapan ¿alguna recomendación para entrar y estarse una temporada?



¿En los USA?, los clasicos tambien:

Procter&Gamble, 3M, Coca Cola, Pepsico, McDonalds, Exxon, Chevron, DuPont, Boeing, Johnson&Johnson, Elli Lilly, etc, etc-


----------



## 2plx2 (4 Ago 2011)

Aún falta ver que va a pasar con el efecto Trichet a las 14:30, hoy toca montaña rusa o ruleta rusa, no estoy seguro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Alemanas: Basf, Bayer, Siemens, E.on, Munich Re...
Francesas: France Telecom, GDS, Total, Sanofi-Aventis...
USA: Oracle, Macdonals, Cocacola...
España:BBVA, REE, Repsol, Loterias cuando estabilice y si el estado se queda con la mayoria.
Y bueno, todas las relacionadas con el tren, pero esto puede ser porque me gustan mucho los trenes.

Pero de momento me esperaria, incluso, una vez pasado esta tormenta, si es que llueve al final, miraria otras compañias un poco mas arriesgadas tipo LMVH, inditex...
A dia de hoy mis posiciones mas fuertes estan en plazo fijo-liquidez, con eso se lo digo todo, y un poquillo para darle al chicarribex y al daxie.


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2011)

todavía me quedan restos de gacela entre los dientes... :baba:



Saludos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Me parto con usted sr.Tonuel.


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Ago 2011)

ya va el SAN de nuevo a probar si aguanta su suelo.....

vaya dias mas......rojos


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

EL SP muy chungo.

El Chulibex aguantando el 8960 (nivel dado ayer por Fran2000).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Buen momento para probar algun larguillo, el mambo que no se diga, antes de que hable el trichi.


----------



## aksarben (4 Ago 2011)

Oigo las sirenas de pollastre desde aquí...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Aqui no se respeta nada, Miss Marple que trabaja en la city nos debe una explicacion, porque Italia si y nosotros no, porque? Aqui hay marcados unas pautas y hay que seguirlas.

La City dice que "Italia est al borde de la quiebra pero Espaa se salvar" - Cotizalia.com


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

El SP a mínimos de ayer(1233?) y desde allí ya veremos.

Pd. Como mola hacer de Pitoniso


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Oigo las sirenas de pollastre desde aquí...




Llega el momento de mi siesta, y hoy nada lo impedirá. Acabo de poner el "mute" en la AI 


pd: no se pierda el churribex de nuevo en los místicos 9020c. Si es que son como niños...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Vamos cerrando uno, con mas 80pipos.

Otro mas 100 pipos.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> El SP a mínimos de ayer(1233?) y desde allí ya veremos.
> 
> Pd. Como mola hacer de Pitoniso



Que poco me ha durado la carrera de Pitoniso 

Edito, Ah!! no, espera otra vez abajo tras los datos, menuda feria!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

otra vez a negativo despues de ponerse a subir un 1% señores esto es un rally bajista 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Y el tercero fuera tocado sl con mas 5pipos.


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

Las últimas 7 velas en minuto del Chulibex demuestran a las claras el tipo de índice que es ...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Las últimas 7 velas en minuto del Chulibex demuestran a las claras el tipo de índice que es ...



eso es porque ya esta muy sobrevendido cualquier cosa lo hace subir , pero aun hay que extremar la sobreventa 8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Ago 2011)

en 5 min ha dejado dos velas consecutivas de mas de 100 pipos cada una

el lo vale!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Siempre, y que recuerdo las ulitmas 4 ocasiones de trichi, ha habido velones muy grandes en el ibex, simplemente es acertar arriba o abajo, y abajo era jugar con fuego, asi que arriba era lo mas probable. Es TT infinitesimal puro y duro, pero tambien da dinero.


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

Los toques en el 8960 son ya unos cuantos entre ayer y hoy.

Buen nivel.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Los toques en el 8960 son ya unos cuantos entre ayer y hoy.
> 
> Buen nivel.



son ya demasiados toques , al final lo rompera cuidadin


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Los toques en el 8960 son ya unos cuantos entre ayer y hoy.
> 
> Buen nivel.



tanto va el cantaro a la fuente...


----------



## 2plx2 (4 Ago 2011)

Ha sido gracioso lo del efecto Trichet, durante unos segundos el Ibex en verde, y luego todo para abajo.


----------



## Yo2k1 (4 Ago 2011)

Alguien me puede explicar como pasa de 0.70% en verde a 0.70% en rojo en unos segundos???
Manipulacion total, etc, etc?
Da risa ver esto. (Y perdon si alguno pierde, que no me estoy riendo de nadie, sino del indice)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Mini largo en 30


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

Señores pasajeros, bienvenidos a los ochomiles !!!!


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

Han tocado lo que no había que tocar (6552f) y el aluvión de ventas ha sido descomunal....

Qué espectáculo, simplemente ver esto en las pantallas....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Trichi sobre España ahora. 24h


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Han tocado lo que no había que tocar (6552f) y el aluvión de ventas ha sido descomunal....
> 
> Qué espectáculo, simplemente ver esto en las pantallas....



Cuelguese un pantallazo cuando pueda.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

vamonos a por los 8000 hasta ahi los largos ni tocarlos , aun no e visto un hueco , mañana perfectamente puede aparecer 8:


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

Largo 8920...


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (4 Ago 2011)

[YOUTUBE]hlv672jqbtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## windslegend (4 Ago 2011)

Joer vaya movida de día !!!! cuanto llevamos acumulado en caídas esta semana?


----------



## Yo2k1 (4 Ago 2011)

Baja 1.4, de pronto solo 0.2, pero que es esto? seguro que no se ha roto ningun ordenador?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]hlv672jqbtE[/YOUTUBE]



que cabron  la volatilidad es extrema ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Fuera con mas 70 pipos. Que con minis, puedas hacer casi 400 euros en una hora, habla muy a las claras del chicharro de indice que tenemos.


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

Tenemos una cuña en el IBEX clarísima.


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Tenemos una cuña en el IBEX clarísima.



y hacia donde rompera?


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

Volatilidad bestial que refleja la importancia de los niveles que se están probando.


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuelguese un pantallazo cuando pueda.



Pues aquí le paso el análisis truetick correspondiente a un intervalo de .... 1 segundo :fiufiu:






Como ve, la actividad puede seguirse "sin problemas".... siempre y cuando no seas un operador humano, tengas unos 24 núcleos, y los lleves corriendo por encima de 3,2Ghz, esto es ::


----------



## morgan (4 Ago 2011)

2plx2 dijo:


> Ha sido gracioso lo del efecto Trichet, durante unos segundos el Ibex en verde, y luego todo para abajo.



Esto del efecto Trichi no es nuevo. Recuerdo hace cosa de 6 meses, como un día la bolsa estaba en un 1 y pico % en verde, salió Trichi, habló y en 5 minutos pasamos al 2% en rojo, para una vez hecha la buena barridita de stops, volver al punto donde estaba antes (1% verde). La explicación que dieron era que se había entendido mal lo que había dicho entre líneas (jaja).

Desde entonces, cada vez que sé que hay reunión del BCE y va a hablar Trichi, me salgo y espero. No me pillan 2 veces :fiufiu:.

Que bonitos están siendo estos días. Se ven preciosos los toros desde la barrera .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Buy buy buy


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

En estos niveles tendria que abrir USA con -1%,:baba:


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

Nenes, mirad la cuña que hay en el puto IBEX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Como siempre el SAN dira.


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Ago 2011)

‪Arrabal Íntimo‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

Sin salirme de mi rudimentario sistema, y con mucho miedo, he podido hacer un viaje de 50, 9010-8960 :Baile:

Esto no está para novatos pero con minis y SL's todavía se puede picotear algo.


Dita sea!!! Y ahora nos vamos al infierno !!!


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Sin salirme de mi rudimentario sistema, y con mucho miedo, he podido hacer un viaje de 50, 9010-8960 :Baile:
> 
> Esto no está para novatos pero con minis y SL's todavía se puede picotear algo.



porque picotear algo pudiendo picotear mucho , digamos hasta los 8000 8:


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

Ibex en mínimos del día


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Ago 2011)

viajeros al trennnnnn chuuu chuuuuu

meses y meses de subir y vamos a bajar todo en una semana


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

7 toque a la linea que colgue ayer, otra vez largo.


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

Barren, luego cabalgamos.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> viajeros al trennnnnn chuuu chuuuuu
> 
> meses y meses de subir y vamos a bajar todo en una semana



en una semana no , en un mes y un poquito mas ::


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> porque picotear algo pudiendo picotear mucho , digamos hasta los 8000 8:



En la próxima subida, si la hay , pienso vender un mini de vencimiento septiembre solo por usted


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

Se podría intentar un largo a 8825 por ser un minisoporte y stop en 84xx si rompe los 8500. Stop profit, según los objetivos de "Mortadelo" (Pollastre), cerca de 9000, de 9100 y de 9200.


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2011)

Me voy... no me rompais nada... ) ) )


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en una semana no , en un mes y un poquito mas ::



Tanta velocidad de bajada no va a permitir marcar una caida sostenida (que son las que hacen daño de verdad y hacen que los índices se vayan muy abajo).

En estas condiciones, los reversals son muy duros.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> En la próxima subida, si la hay , pienso vender un mini de vencimiento septiembre solo por usted



si la hay sera 8000 hasta el 8800 que es 38,2 de toda la caida desde 10200 
desde ahi hasta el 6700 a y el 8000 es porque ahi hubo un gran gap en 2009 desde el que no paro hasta los 12000 un saludo 8:


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Me voy... no me rompais nada... ) ) )



Dónde vas? A manipular la cotización de SAN, supongo


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Ago 2011)

certificados sr tonuel, mediaset ya cumple requisitos sobradamente


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si la hay sera 8000 hasta el 8800 que es 38,2 de toda la caida desde 10200
> desde ahi hasta el 6700 a y el 8000 es porque ahi hubo un gran gap en 2009 desde el que no paro hasta los 12000 un saludo 8:



No se precipite todavía.

La ruptura está en marcha pero todavía no está confirmada.


----------



## Cartago (4 Ago 2011)

8.910... Animosa tirate al volcan, te como con patatas... Oh wait!!!
Tocho es mi pastor... nada me falta...


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

Ahora la palabra final la tiene el SP (como siempre)


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Tanta velocidad de bajada no va a permitir marcar una caida sostenida (que son las que hacen daño de verdad y hacen que los índices se vayan muy abajo).
> 
> En estas condiciones, los reversals son muy duros.



si , pero fijate en el grafico del ibex bajaditas desde 12200 a 9800 en un poco mas de un mes o la caidita de 11000 al 9200 en lo mismo mes y poco .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

El SAN esta gracioso hoy, eh? Botas que te muelo a palos.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si la hay sera 8000 hasta el 8800 que es 38,2 de toda la caida desde 10200
> desde ahi hasta el 6700 a y el 8000 es porque ahi hubo un gran gap en 2009 desde el que no paro hasta los 12000 un saludo 8:



Yo me refería a hoy, o es que ya das los 9000 por perdidos?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Yo me refería a hoy, o es que ya das los 9000 por perdidos?



Pues yo espero que hoy mismo se vean otra vez.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Yo me refería a hoy, o es que ya das los 9000 por perdidos?



pero esto es un rally bajista con movimiento fuertisimo de caida , hay que ponerse corto y quedarse quieto sin intradiar el unico largo que veo es en los 8000 mas o menos calculo que se vera el 9-10-11 de agosto 8:


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

La situación a corto plazo la decidirá la cuña que he puesto, que coincide -como se ha visto en la ración de gráfico que he colgado- con soportes en todos los índices. La volatilidad y bandazos obligan a poner stops generosos, pero la ocasión lo vale.

Si rompen por abajo con claridad, creo que sería otro 3% de caída generalizado, pero ahora, con el pánico y tal, apostar al alza tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Ago 2011)

churribexf, en 4 dias de semana, acaba de tocar el nivel inferior proyectado de la semana.

silencio en la carpa, redoble de tambores 

edit: es semanal, no mensual como estaba antes de editar.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La situación a corto plazo la decidirá la cuña que he puesto, que coincide -como se ha visto en la ración de gráfico que he colgado- con soportes en todos los índices. La volatilidad y bandazos obligan a poner stops generosos, pero la ocasión lo vale.
> 
> Si rompen por abajo con claridad, creo que sería otro 3% de caída generalizado, pero ahora, con el pánico y tal, apostar al alza tiene mucho sentido.



pero te olvidas que hemos roto un triangulo simetrico que tiene como objetivo minimo los 6700 mejor quedarse corto tranquilamente que arriegarse a cojor unos rebotitos :no:


----------



## Discordante (4 Ago 2011)

Y ahora visitando los 88xx... en fin creo que he elegido mal semana para empezar a aprender de esto porque no se ni por donde me da el aire. 

En el simulador ya llevo perdidas de mas del 20% y lo de las velas que ha hecho el ibex me ha dejado ojoplatico. Menos mal que en mi caso es dinero ficticio pero vamos que tienen razon cuando dicen que esto no es para los debiles de corazon


----------



## Urederra (4 Ago 2011)

!! Vamos que nos vamos !!


----------



## Ajoporro (4 Ago 2011)

¿ Tendremos que llamar a Tonuel para que nos certifique este bonito día? ... Puafff ... cómo apesta a guano ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Cargando mas largos, ya veras al final me ponen paCuenca.


----------



## guaxx (4 Ago 2011)

Discordante dijo:


> Y ahora visitando los 88xx... en fin creo que he elegido mal semana para empezar a aprender de esto porque no se ni por donde me da el aire.
> 
> En el simulador ya llevo perdidas de mas del 20% y lo de las velas que ha hecho el ibex me ha dejado ojoplatico. Menos mal que en mi caso es dinero ficticio pero vamos que tienen razon cuando dicen que esto no es para los debiles de corazon



Imagina el que esté perdiendo pasta de verdad.


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cargando mas largos, ya veras al final me ponen paCuenca.



No, no, reduce el apalancamiento. ¿Y tienes claro el stop?


----------



## ex-perto (4 Ago 2011)

si decis que un indice es una mierda como el IBEX, por que creeis en los soportes?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

ex-perto dijo:


> si decis que un indice es una mierda como el IBEX, por que creeis en los soportes?



porque estan acostumbrados al lateral cuando despues de unos cuantos dias de bajada venian los subidones , ahora estamos en otra cosa , estamos en rally bajista


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero te olvidas que hemos roto un triangulo simetrico que tiene como objetivo minimo los 6700 mejor quedarse corto tranquilamente que arriegarse a cojor unos rebotitos :no:



Es que eso, en mi diccionario operativo, no existe, así de simple. Yo voy a tramos y, francamente, en estos momento, mientras los soportes funcionen... pues eso.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No, no, reduce el apalancamiento. ¿Y tienes claro el stop?



Mira si estoy prieto, 8835 de stop. Uno en positivo, al otro aun le falta,::

El dia lo tengo en positivo, asi que me envalentono.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Ago 2011)

por una vez que me atrevo, y lo digo mal ::
aqui corregido, por si acaso..



La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> churribexf, en 4 dias de semana, acaba de tocar el nivel inferior proyectado de la semana.
> 
> silencio en la carpa, redoble de tambores
> 
> edit: es semanal, no mensual como estaba antes de editar.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es que eso, en mi diccionario operativo, no existe, así de simple. Yo voy a tramos y, francamente, en estos momento, mientras los soportes funcionen... pues eso.



pero si los soportes aguantan una sesion y media como mucho , repito mirate el grafico del ibex que no es la primera vez que entra en rally bajista :baba:


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

Juas, mantengo una parte de la carga y otra voy abriendo y cerrando, haciendo colchón.


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero esto es un rally bajista con movimiento fuertisimo de caida , hay que ponerse corto y *quedarse quieto sin intradiar* el unico largo que veo es en los 8000 mas o menos calculo que se vera el 9-10-11 de agosto 8:



hace tiempo que es lo menos "riesgoso".

Para intradiar hay que poner SL muy generosos, con lo que ello implica


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Los dos en positivo, hasta los 9000 no vendo ea, que meencabezonao.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

el vix cerca de 25 creo que ya esta rompiendo la bajista no ? 

ahora empezara el panico total sin mariconadas de robotitos mañana lo mas seguro gap a la baja 8:


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el vix cerca de 25 creo que ya esta rompiendo la bajista no ?
> 
> ahora empezara el panico total sin mariconadas de robotitos mañana lo mas seguro gap a la baja 8:



¿Llevas SL?, porque en un reversal te pueden dejar así ::


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

Una preguntita ¿el SP ha tocado los mínimos de ayer? no dispongo de gráficos detallados.


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero si los soportes aguantan una sesion y media como mucho , repito mirate el grafico del ibex que no es la primera vez que entra en rally bajista :baba:



Bueno, es una posibilidad, lo he comentado. De momento yo ya tengo colchón suficiente para afrontar el stop, así que me da igual. Si sale mal tocará esperar fuera y ver como reacciona el precio a una figura bajista, en niveles que son de suelo en el medio plazo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Cierto lo del VIX, y el sr.Pollastre haciendo la siesta. Minipunto negativo.


----------



## atman (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Una preguntita ¿el SP ha tocado los mínimos de ayer? no dispongo de gráficos detallados.



Todavía no. Tamos en 37.x-36 ya... Le voy a meter un pequeñín largo en 35, so pena de comermelo con patatas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Ago 2011)

Y a todo esto... *BANKIA* *+0,53%*

Hay que fastidiarse.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Estan viendo ustedes la grafica del SAN, inversores a largo, esto me pasa por reirme del sr.ghghk. Me unire al club de los inversores, y dejare a Juanlu en el de especuladores.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Una preguntita ¿el SP ha tocado los mínimos de ayer? no dispongo de gráficos detallados.



Futures S&P 500 Chart 5 minute


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Llevas SL?, porque en un reversal te pueden dejar así ::



mi sl estaba en 9800 pero una vez que esta confirmadisimo despues del pullback que el lateral que vivimos era un triangulo simetrico ya me da igual a lo mejor incluso me olvido de esto y vuelvo el 31 de agosto a recoger los dineros 8:


----------



## Misterio (4 Ago 2011)

Telefónica aguanta muy bien el tipo no?.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> El SP a mínimos de ayer(1233?) y desde allí ya veremos.
> 
> Pd. Como mola hacer de Pitoniso



Bueno, bueno, quien es el encargado de poner las medallas?


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

No veais como saltan lo stops de las gacelas. En sesiones como estas, uno se forra a base de hacer intras rápidos con el stop alejado. Es increible, porque aunque al final te salte, lo que te llevas lo compensa sobradamente.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Ago 2011)

ITALY BREAKS: Entire FTSE MIB Is Now Suspended | ZeroHedge

que tarde!


----------



## atman (4 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Futures S&P 500 Chart 5 minute



Demasiado retardo. 

Stockcharts


----------



## ProfePaco (4 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ITALY BREAKS: Entire FTSE MIB Is Now Suspended | ZeroHedge
> 
> que tarde!




que coño es eso?

has suspendido la bolsa italiana?


----------



## Le Truhan (4 Ago 2011)

Yo esta mañana vendi los Santanderes que tenía, y he ganado un poquitin, porque me imaginaba que con el estado que hay, esto no iba a subir de ninguna manera. No tiene buena pinta esto.


----------



## sinnombrex (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estan viendo ustedes la grafica del SAN, inversores a largo, esto me pasa por reirme del sr.ghghk. Me unire al club de los inversores, y dejare a Juanlu en el de especuladores.



Aun recuerdo cuando recomendaban TRE en varios medios... desde entonces no han hecho mas que caer.
Yo una vez me fie de un banco en su recomendacion, desde entonces nunca mas.

La ultima recomendacion que vi en los medios fue de Ebro Foods y lleva un camino parecido xD.

Interesante el dia...


----------



## credulo (4 Ago 2011)

Me pongo a mirar las cotizaciones a ver que ha pasado y descubro otro guano day. Me han traspasado los stops como si fueran mantequilla. ::


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Una preguntita ¿el SP ha tocado los mínimos de ayer? no dispongo de gráficos detallados.



en intradiario los ha superado a la baja


----------



## 2plx2 (4 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ITALY BREAKS: Entire FTSE MIB Is Now Suspended | ZeroHedge
> 
> que tarde!



Vaya no me había enterado de esto, el último dato que veo de ellos es de las 16:08. ¿Volverá a salir hoy Salgado?


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

La apuesta por el desenlace alcista en la cuña no ha salido bien. Ahora lo escrito, a ver como reacciona el precio. Estos niveles son referencias clarísimas para el medio plazo. 

Recuerdo lo que dije, cuando una figura falla -en este caso es bajista-, la reacción en el sentido contrario suele ser fuerte, pero en estos momentos no se pueden anticipar largos salvo que sean con un stop de cientos de puntos (y es jugar a un soporte que no se sabe todavía si funciona, porque no tenemos reacción alcista).


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Y a todo esto... *BANKIA* *+0,53%*
> 
> Hay que fastidiarse.



Cuando se salga el cuidador, hará un picado histórico.

Es una mierda pinchado en un palo a estos niveles.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Estaba tan prieto que me han cogido. Bueno, pagamos media langostilla pequeña. Por 3 puntos, :


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Y a todo esto... *BANKIA* *+0,53%*
> 
> Hay que fastidiarse.



Voy a liquidar todo y meto all-in a bankia pa'recuperar


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

vix rompiendo la bajista no creo que quede duda ya de que estamos en un rally bajista cuidadin con quedarse largo mañana casi seguro que habra gap a la baja 8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Ago 2011)

ProfePaco dijo:


> que coño es eso?
> 
> has suspendido la bolsa italiana?



Milan suspendida.


----------



## Misterio (4 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La apuesta por el desenlace alcista en la cuña no ha salido bien. Ahora lo escrito, a ver como reacciona el precio. Estos niveles son referencias clarísimas para el medio plazo.
> 
> Recuerdo lo que dije, cuando una figura falla -en este caso es bajista-, la reacción en el sentido contrario suele ser fuerte, pero en estos momentos no se pueden anticipar largos salvo que sean con un stop de cientos de puntos (y es jugar a un soporte que no se sabe todavía si funciona, porque no tenemos reacción alcista).



La cara de Salgado anoche romper cualquier gráfico técnico que puedas hacer )


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vix rompiendo la bajista no creo que quede duda ya de que estamos en un rally bajista cuidadin con quedarse largo mañana casi seguro que habra gap a la baja 8:



Cuando actualice los gráficos, creo que se verá que todavía con vistas al medio plazo el daño no es irreparable.


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

Ah, y, por cierto, el cierre mediático bajo los 9.000 no se había logrado todavía.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Milan suspendida.



que hdlgp  mas dura sera la caida


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

A mi lo que me hace mucha gracia es cuando suspenden una bolsa cayendo. Es esperpentico.


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estaba tan prieto que me han cogido. Bueno, pagamos media langostilla pequeña.



Puede ser perfectamente rally bajista que ya comentáis. Pero yo aún confío en un meneo, en un maquillaje, en un rebote de verdad, aun sin perder el fondo bajista. Apuesto más por un +300 desde el 8800 que por un -300. 

Ponerse cortos es un peligro por la volatilidad que supone. Aunque el rebote sea intradía, es fácil acabar fuera de banca así. Los cortos, a mi gusto, mejor en tendencia (que para eso es la que es) pero de intradía y operando idem.


----------



## Desencantado (4 Ago 2011)

QUÉ IRONÍA!

CÓMO ESTARÁ LA COSA... QUE HAN BORRADO MILÁN!


----------



## credulo (4 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Cuando actualice los gráficos, creo que se verá que todavía con vistas al medio plazo el daño no es irreparable.



De acuerdo claca, pero tampoco te obsesiones con la recuperación.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Cuando actualice los gráficos, creo que se verá que todavía con vistas al medio plazo el daño no es irreparable.



hay que me lol  

fijate tambien en el triangulo simetrico y en el pullback 9270-10200 :o


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

Estos italianos, tan cachondos como siempre 

A ver, ¿quién ha desenchufao el ordenador?


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

Timofónica aguanta al chulibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Puede ser perfectamente rally bajista que ya comentáis. Pero yo aún confío en un meneo, en un maquillaje, en un rebote de verdad, aun sin perder el fondo bajista. Apuesto más por un +300 desde el 8800 que por un -300.
> 
> Ponerse cortos es un peligro por la volatilidad que supone. Aunque el rebote sea intradía, es fácil acabar fuera de banca así. Los cortos, a mi gusto, mejor en tendencia (que para eso es la que es) pero de intradía y operando idem.



el rebote sera en el 8000 o 8100 y dentro de 4 o 5 sesiones 

edito , no sera de 300 puntitos sera de 800 un saludo zoofilia


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Puede ser perfectamente rally bajista que ya comentáis. Pero yo aún confío en un meneo, en un maquillaje, en un rebote de verdad, aun sin perder el fondo bajista. Apuesto más por un +300 desde el 8800 que por un -300.
> 
> Ponerse cortos es un peligro por la volatilidad que supone. Aunque el rebote sea intradía, es fácil acabar fuera de banca así. Los cortos, a mi gusto, mejor en tendencia (que para eso es la que es) pero de intradía y operando idem.



Con esta volatilidad, se debe estar perdiendo mucho dinero.

Mojito, piscina y wifi. Para lo demás, mastercard


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Sr.Muertoviviente (vaya nombrecito), si se cumple, le garantizo que le thankeo todos los mensajes.


----------



## Fran200 (4 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes señores, al menos para los que nos tocaba mantenernos fuera hoy.

¿Se podrá rascar algo todavía?


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

2plx2 dijo:


> Vaya no me había enterado de esto, el último dato que veo de ellos es de las 16:08. ¿Volverá a salir hoy Salgado?



El poli bueno (Salgado) será relevado por el poli malo (Pepiño), el cual comparecerá para explicar que la causa de la crisis es la guerra de Irak y que el PP no arrima el hombro.

Al día siguiente, ya que es viernes y fin de semana, se decretará estado de alarma consistente en suspendr cotizaciones y habrá una tercera comparecencia, esta vez, de Rubalcaba, diciendo que "cuántas veces hemos de decir que aquí no pasa nada, y si no me creen a mí, crean a mis santos huevos ostia ya"


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Muertoviviente (vaya nombrecito), si se cumple, le garantizo que le thankeo todos los mensajes.



yo también, pero no lo veo


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el rebote sera en el 8000 o 8100 y dentro de 4 o 5 sesiones
> 
> edito , no sera de 300 puntitos sera de 800 un saludo zoofilia



Hay un soporte light en el 8500, que se puede romper perfectamente. Si se rompe, ataca el 8000, ergo en 84xx me bajo del largo (largo que aún no tengo ).


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (4 Ago 2011)

Después de la intervención de Tichet para calmar a los "mercados", estos han tocado las bolsas.
Tranquilidad aquí no hay "una mano negra".
Que Merkel siga de vacaciones, igual vuelve con las bragas en la mano.





DAX (Alemania) 6.503,22 -137,4 -2,1% 16:12	
CAC 40 (Francia) 3.374,17 -80,8 -2,3% 16:13	
FTSE 100 (Reino Unido) 5.461,02 -123,5 -2,2% 16:13	
FTSEMIB (Italia) 16.591,11 -414,9 -2,4% 16:28	
AEX (Holanda) 305,18 -5,5 -1,8% 16:13	
BEL20 (Bélgica) 2.248,17 -42,9 -1,9% 16:13	
SMI-Index 5.376,68 -106,5 -1,9% 16:13


----------



## Misterio (4 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> El poli bueno (Salgado) será relevado por el poli malo (Pepiño), el cual comparecerá para explicar que la causa de la crisis es la guerra de Irak y que el PP no arrima el hombro.
> 
> Al día siguiente, ya que es viernes y fin de semana, se decretará estado de alarma consistente en suspendr cotizaciones y habrá una tercera comparecencia, esta vez, de Rubalcaba, diciendo que "cuántas veces hemos de decir que aquí no pasa nada, y si no me creen a mí, crean a mis santos huevos ostia ya"



No te extrañe que cierren el Ibex y que cuando pregunten a Rubalcaba que ha sido de él diga "ya esta desguazado no hay nada que ver"


----------



## 7º_Día (4 Ago 2011)

No, si al final tendré que cancelar la vacaciones e ir haciendo acopio de latunes.


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el rebote sera en el 8000 o 8100 y dentro de 4 o 5 sesiones



Voy a dejarlo claro, porque creo que me estoy repitiendo. Es posible que estés en lo cierto, no te digo que no y tiene lógica desde el punto de vista técnico (probablemente con los bancos en el 61% fibo, cosa que le comenté a bertok hará algunas semanas cuando me preguntó hasta donde veía las caídas si estas se producían), pero los 8.800, que lo llevo repitiendo durante estas sesiones, son a mi entender como los 11.000 del IBEX, sólo que por abajo. ¿Tú en los 11.200 pensabas en los 12.000? Yo no, desde luego, y dije que el techo, probablemente, estaba cerca. Ahora sucede exactamente igual, pero al revés.

No creo que sea loleante ni descabellado y lo que es, sobre todo, muy rentable si te atreves a intras, como he dicho, porque contrariamente al sentimiento general, las caídas, que bien es verdad que no han dejado de avanzar en sus mínimos, son controladas y fácilmente salvables con un poco de ingenio. Ayer el DAX subió 100 puntillos desde que dije que en los 6.550 tenía un soporte. Ese es dinero que paga sobradamente el stop si a la siguiente falla, porque sólo nos damos cuenta cuando falla, pero las anteriores veces que rebota, eso no lo vemos.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Muertoviviente (vaya nombrecito), si se cumple, le garantizo que le thankeo todos los mensajes.



se cumplira o tal vez no  

bueno ahora en serio yo estoy corto y estoy casi seguro que esto sera en dos tramos 10200-8000 rebote del 38,2 hasta 8800 y de ahi doble suelo en los 6700 , porque 6700 es el calculo que hecho con la altura del triangulo simetrico que hemos roto y a provocado este rally bajista , la altura es de 3500 que restados de 10200 nos da 6700 .

usted es libre de hacer lo que quiera , yo cuando lleguen los 8000 cambiare mis cortos por largos un saludo


----------



## Fran200 (4 Ago 2011)

Señores, momento de la verdad....


----------



## Discordante (4 Ago 2011)

Lo de Trichet es algo curioso cada vez que abre la boca la reaccion es la opuesta a la necesaria, yo empiezo a pensar que no es un "error de comunicacion". 

Ademas viendo la rueda de prensa como se ha puesto de borde y cabreado negandose a responder cuando le han hecho un par de preguntas peliagudas pues como que confianza no destila precisamente el hombre.

Independientemente del comportamiento de los graficos los mensajes que se estan dando por ejemplo desde italia cerrando milan en españa que empiezan a echarse los perros unos a otros y que alemania esta de vacaciones... Hoy todavia vemos el 87xx...


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por ahí algo comenté... a ver que busque:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdido el mínimo intradía, se ha descolgado hasta la zona indicada, ahora en los 19,70, apróximadamente.


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

EL SP:



Cada cual que haga lo que considere oportuno (mucho cuidado con el cierre de hoy, puede hacer un reversal en cualquier momento)


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Voy a dejarlo claro, porque creo que me estoy repitiendo. Es posible que estés en lo cierto, no te digo que no y tiene lógica desde el punto de vista técnico (probablemente con los bancos en el 61% fibo, cosa que le comenté a bertok hará algunas semanas cuando me preguntó hasta donde veía las caídas si estas se producían), pero los 8.800, que lo llevo repitiendo durante estas sesiones, son a mi entender como los 11.000 del IBEX, sólo que por abajo. ¿Tú en los 11.200 pensabas en los 12.000? Yo no, desde luego, y dije que el techo, probablemente, estaba cerca. Ahora sucede exactamente igual, pero al revés.
> 
> No creo que sea loleante ni descabellado y lo que es, sobre todo, muy rentable si te atreves a intras, como he dicho, porque contrariamente al sentimiento general, las caídas, que bien es verdad que no han dejado de avanzar en sus mínimos, son controladas y fácilmente salvables con un poco de ingenio. Ayer el DAX subió 100 puntillos desde que dije que en los 6.550 tenía un soporte. Ese es dinero que paga sobradamente el stop si a la siguiente falla, porque sólo nos damos cuenta cuando falla, pero las anteriores veces que rebota, eso no lo vemos.



yo la verdad e tenido malas experiencias con el intradia , me e pasado a una estrategia que consiste en esperar el tiempo que haga falta y coger rallys bajistas o alcistas , pero ya te digo esto es un rally bajista de libro y casi seguro que sera asi como digo en dos tramos :Baile:


----------



## credulo (4 Ago 2011)

Puf, como caiga más telefónica arrastra al indice.


----------



## Misterio (4 Ago 2011)

Telefónica ya no aguanto más y nos vamos al superguano.

Reunión del eurogrupo en 3,2,1....

Y si es así yo largo en 3,2,1...


----------



## Arraez (4 Ago 2011)

Os sigo pero no escribo. Apenas tradeo. Y menos intradía. Pero lo de estos días es´ta siendo acojonante, son unas bajadas rectas de alucine. Un saludo.


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se cumplira o tal vez no
> 
> bueno ahora en serio yo estoy corto y estoy casi seguro que esto sera en dos tramos 10200-8000 rebote del 38,2 hasta 8800 y de ahi doble suelo en los 6700 , porque 6700 es el calculo que hecho con la altura del triangulo simetrico que hemos roto y a provocado este rally bajista , la altura es de 3500 que restados de 10200 nos da 6700 .
> 
> usted es libre de hacer lo que quiera , yo cuando lleguen los 8000 cambiare mis cortos por largos un saludo



Y que conste que no puedo darte sino la enhorabuena por estar disfrutando esos cortos, pues es algo muy difícil de conseguir ;-)


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> EL SP:
> 
> 
> 
> Cada cual que haga lo que considere oportuno (mucho cuidado con el cierre de hoy, puede hacer un reversal en cualquier momento)



rompe clavicular un pequeño pullback y de ahi pabajo , justo cuando el vix rompe la bajista , los europedos con sus problemas de deuda , demasiada coincidencia no ? ienso:


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> EL SP:
> 
> 
> 
> Cada cual que haga lo que considere oportuno (mucho cuidado con el cierre de hoy,_* puede hacer un reversal *_en cualquier momento)



Mande !!!!!  Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Fran200 (4 Ago 2011)

Bien señores si no empiezan a meter dinero ahora...puede ponerse esto muy feo. Estamos en los 7xx

P.D. Primera inyección...salida del "bujero" con gap (a 1 minuto)

Segunda...buscando compañía.

Y la tercera...


----------



## Antiparras (4 Ago 2011)

jur jur jur


----------



## maltus (4 Ago 2011)

¿Qué acaba de pasar? :-o


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

Los largos siempre podemos hacer una plataforma de afectados por las declaraciones del Gobierno, que nos dijo que no pasaba nada y fuimos engañados por ellos, y pillamos subvención 

Los cortos que se fastidien. Viven de prestado y son malos malvados (ironic mode)


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y que conste que no puedo darte sino la enhorabuena por estar disfrutando esos cortos, pues es algo muy difícil de conseguir ;-)



ahora el porque del 8000 ? es porque ahi hay un gap que no se a cerrado y porque asi caeria en dos tramos que graficamente se parecerian mucho uno de 10200-8000 osea 2200 puntitos y otra 8800-6700 2100 puntos si te fijas en el estocastico , rsi y demas veras que estamos en sobreventa , en 8000 seria tan extrema que seria muy improbable que lo pasemos sin un buen rebote ienso:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Ago 2011)

Nos vamos al guano, amigos.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Los largos siempre podemos hacer una plataforma de afectados por las declaraciones del Gobierno, que nos dijo que no pasaba nada y fuimos engañados por ellos, y pillamos subvención
> 
> Los cortos que se fastidien. Viven de prestado y son malos malvados (ironic mode)



Primero fue la kedada de accionistas en la junta del Santander, ahora una plataforma "No sin mis largos" ... pero esto que es !!!!


----------



## morgan (4 Ago 2011)

Lo que no termino de entender es que si todo esto viene por la prima de riesgo, los bancos y demás, porque los bancos "solo" caen un 2%, y sin embargo la mayor ostia con diferencia se la llevan TRE, iberia y tl5 (esta es normal porque hasta hace pocas sesiones había subido de más).

Son cosas que nunca entenderé. Bueno, sí, porque es un puto casino.

PD. Virgen santa, ahí vuelve para abajo otra vez.


----------



## llaveenmano (4 Ago 2011)

esto va cogiendo carrerilla la bolsa de Estocolmo se deja 4,1 a estas horas


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Ago 2011)

El 3% de caída del IBEX ya está cerca.


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

DAX camino de los 6.350, más o menos, sería ir en la busca de la directriz inferior del expansivo (se ve en el último gráfico que colgué del índice).


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Ago 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> El 3% de caída del IBEX ya está cerca.



Ya estamos.


----------



## Misterio (4 Ago 2011)

A todo esto la hostia del DAX es acojonante, la maquina de pollastre a lo mejor ha palmado


----------



## tarrito (4 Ago 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> El 3% de caída del IBEX ya está cerca.



edite, edite  :Baile:


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Lo que no termino de entender es que si todo esto viene por la prima de riesgo, los bancos y demás, porque los bancos "solo" caen un 2%, y sin embargo la mayor ostia con diferencia se la llevan TRE, iberia y tl5 (esta es normal porque hasta hace pocas sesiones había subido de más).
> 
> Son cosas que nunca entenderé. Bueno, sí, porque es un puto casino.
> 
> PD. Virgen santa, ahí vuelve para abajo otra vez.



En situaciones así se vende a saco la cartera. Por eso TRE cae a plomo.

No se mira la calidad del valor, se busca liquidez.


----------



## locoAC (4 Ago 2011)

Virgen santa, menuda ostia...

*8.751,40* *-3,17%*


----------



## Antiparras (4 Ago 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> El 3% de caída del IBEX ya está cerca.



ahí lo tienes *-3%*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Hola me llamo Chinito_deslocalizador y soy inversor a largo plazo del San.


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora el porque del 8000 ? es porque ahi hay un gap que no se a cerrado y porque asi caeria en dos tramos que graficamente se parecerian mucho uno de 10200-8000 osea 2200 puntitos y otra 8800-6700 2100 puntos si te fijas en el estocastico , rsi y demas veras que estamos en sobreventa , en 8000 seria tan extrema que seria muy improbable que lo pasemos sin un buen rebote ienso:



No, si eso lo entiende perfectamente, ya te he comentado que se lo dije a Bertok, saliendo del lateral es el siguiente nivel a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ago 2011)

He visto paquetazos de venta en BBVA que me han acojonado...


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora el porque del 8000 ? es porque ahi hay un gap que no se a cerrado y porque asi caeria en dos tramos que graficamente se parecerian mucho uno de 10200-8000 osea 2200 puntitos y otra 8800-6700 2100 puntos si te fijas en el estocastico , rsi y demas veras que estamos en sobreventa , en 8000 seria tan extrema que seria muy improbable que lo pasemos sin un buen rebote ienso:



Si sigue esto así te van a sobrar días de margen para llegar a los 8.000, si no lo hacemos mañana ::


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

Rango max-min superior al 5%. Menos mal que es agosto y no hay movimiento y tal :rolleye:


----------



## Discordante (4 Ago 2011)

El ultimo que cierre y eso... tenian que haberse contagiado de los italianos a las 4 mae mia.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Ago 2011)




----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (4 Ago 2011)

¿Alguien lleva telecincos? ::


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hola me llamo Chinito_deslocalizador y soy inversor a largo plazo del San.



La tienes a buen precio para el medio plazo y el dividendo de este año es 0,6 €.

Hay que saber asumir los errores, es la clave en bolsa (entre perder y salir muy escaldado)


----------



## maltus (4 Ago 2011)

¿Y ese bajón de Mediaset? ¿Ha despedido Telecinco a Belén Esteban?

¿O está enlazado con la prima de riesgo italiana? :S


----------



## Charlatan (4 Ago 2011)

La timofonica no aguanta mas.........


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Ago 2011)

El guano total se aproxima segundo a segundo.


----------



## tarrito (4 Ago 2011)

me pido turno para darle cera al BOMBILLO de las 17:48


----------



## locoAC (4 Ago 2011)

maltus dijo:


> ¿Y ese bajón de Mediaset? ¿Ha despedido Telecinco a Belén Esteban?
> 
> ¿O está enlazado con la prima de riesgo italiana? :S



Es que Jorge Javier está de vacaciones...


----------



## albelver (4 Ago 2011)

hola buenas,

¿es aquí donde se reparten certificados por -5% intradía?

el señor tonuel se va a hinchar a certificar hoy, je je


----------



## atman (4 Ago 2011)

Como dije metí ese largo en 35, lo cerré en 30. quise entrar corto pero no pude y no he vuelto a intentarlo. Pero no veo dinero entrando.


----------



## maltus (4 Ago 2011)

Thanks para muertoviviente en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## credulo (4 Ago 2011)

Jodo, estaba mosqueado por la saltada de mis stops. Ahora estoy interiorizando por qué se les llama stop loss y estoy hasta contento.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Si sigue esto así te van a sobrar días de margen para llegar a los 8.000, si no lo hacemos mañana ::



si probablemente la caidita de roma suceda toda todita en agosto , yo creo que hasta lo an pactado con los politicos y to pa que la gente no se de ni cuenta , porque crees que el trinchete no compra bonos y no se produce ninguna respuesta fuerte de la merkel , que tener algo que pare esto lo tiene por lo menos temporalmente .

simplemente era inevitable y mejor que fuese en agosto


----------



## Fran200 (4 Ago 2011)

Ahora los teléfonos echan humo. !Señores no pueden abandonar el mercado de esta forma! !Hagan algo!....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Ago 2011)

Acciones IBEX 35, Bolsa. Mayores subidas y bajadas en tiempo real

ordenados para mayor disfrute


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

maltus dijo:


> ¿Y ese bajón de Mediaset? ¿Ha despedido Telecinco a Belén Esteban?
> 
> ¿O está enlazado con la prima de riesgo italiana? :S



Bendito sea un servidor cuando las compró a 18 y las vendió a 15. 

Se va a comer una multa de 3,6M euros por vete a saber qué. 

Supongo que el bajón se debe a la sensibilidad al ciclo, aparte que a las TV la TDT les ha quitado poder.


----------



## Antiparras (4 Ago 2011)

jojojo la prima de riesgo otra vez en 400pb. cada vez que se reunen zp-pepino blando y salgado es garantía de guano.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Hoy es un mal dia para Berlusconi.


----------



## Malondo (4 Ago 2011)

Discordante dijo:


> El ultimo que cierre y eso... tenian que haberse contagiado de los italianos a las 4 mae mia.



Justamente es el momento perfecto para pillar belenesestebanes (-8%)


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Ago 2011)

¿Los miembros del desgobierno saldrán a hablar hoy? ¿O aquí no pasa nada?


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

IBEX 877x, uyyyyy, casi.


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

Llegados a este punto, cualquier movimiento es posible en el cortísimo plazo.

Lo importante es que el diario ya ha marcado la raya (como dice un buen colega en esto de los mercados).


----------



## Discordante (4 Ago 2011)

El spread a 3 años ha llegado a estar por encima del de 10 y en las noticias: "españa a colocado cerca de lo esperado en la subasta aunque algo mas caro" y "los mercados se han quedado frios con la intervencion de trichet" yo si que me estoy quedando frio.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (4 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Bendito sea un servidor cuando las compró a 18 y las vendió a 15.
> 
> Se va a comer una multa de 3,6M euros por vete a saber qué.
> 
> Supongo que el bajón se debe a la sensibilidad al ciclo, aparte que a las TV la TDT les ha quitado poder.



La multa viene por irregularidades en su fusion , por no haber detallado en el plazo exigido su plan de actuaciones y su calendario en la fusión con Cuatro.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ago 2011)

Las bbva han resistido los 6,6 con uñas y dientes pero le han metido un encofrado de lava hirviendo, una proporcion de 100 a 1, ...que pasada....


----------



## dlombardia (4 Ago 2011)

Cirulen, circulen, aquí no hay nada que ver....

PD: Este martes, mi 'analista' de cabecera: 
Martes 2 de agosto de 2011


----------



## Malondo (4 Ago 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Los miembros del desgobierno saldrán a hablar hoy? ¿O aquí no pasa nada?



Probablemente salga la Salgado a informar que esto se debe al mes de agosto en que los mercados están en el chiringuito playero poniéndose tibios a longorones fritos.


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

Va a haber compra de bonos-bonos-bonos everywhere en Europa y el QE3 USAno hará el resto para el rebote. No pueden permitir el crack así por las buenas, aunque están esperando a que las cosas se arreglen solas en unos días a ver qué pasa. 




SAMPLERKING dijo:


> La multa viene por irregularidades en su fusion , por no haber detallado en el plazo exigido su plan de actuaciones y su calendario en la fusión con Cuatro.



Perdona por la pasividad de mi respuesta. Eso pasa cuando no tienes posiciones ahí , ni tienes intención de tenerlas


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ago 2011)

Y Repsol señores? Nadie va a hablar de ellos?

Creo que soy el capitán de los inversores a lp con mis -16.500... Bueno, al menos he cobrado 650 en dividendos ;-)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Las bbva han resistido los 6,6 con uñas y dientes pero le han metido un encofrado de lava hirviendo, una proporcion de 100 a 1, ...que pasada....



" encofrado de lava hirviendo " que cabron 

por cierto vix en 26 y poco :ouch:


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y Repsol señores? Nadie va a hablar de ellos?
> 
> Creo que soy el capitán de los inversores a lp con mis -16.500... Bueno, al menos he cobrado 650 en dividendos ;-)
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



El objetivo bajista de REPSOL estaría en los 18,XX. De momento, eso sí, en la siguiente zona de soporte (lo cual no quiere decir nada hasta que no demuestre que funciona).


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (4 Ago 2011)

EL DAX en caida libre y la señora de vacaciones. Cantares la van a sacar


dax30 - cotizacin y valores del dax30 - Expansin.com - Expansion.com


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

dudo que el SP pierda los 1225 a la primera en diario.

Creo que los mínimos de hoy ya los hemos visto.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ago 2011)

Fran haga algo ya por favor. Sea patriota y compre


----------



## atman (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente ¿le mete usted al VIX? ¿vía VXY o VXX? Ejjj que no es descatable volver a verlo en 70... pero los "instrumentos" no me acaban de convencer.


----------



## Malondo (4 Ago 2011)

Todos expectantes a ver si Trichet se decide a invitar a una de viagras europedas


----------



## atman (4 Ago 2011)

Coño, si europa anda tan jodía que cierren ya... a ver si entonamos el cuerpo al otro lado del charco... es que da miedito entrar.


----------



## natalita (4 Ago 2011)

Resumen Evolución IBEX 35
Último Dif.  Dif. % Hora
8.766,00 -271,7 -3,01	17:11

nen@s como lo veis?, que miedito!!!!!!


----------



## wsleone (4 Ago 2011)

me parece a mí que los alemanes están diciendo (quieren decir) "ahí os quedáis con el euro, que os rescate rita la pollera (uséase, entre vosotros cocináis) y que os folle un pez"


----------



## Condor (4 Ago 2011)

Condor dijo:


> Los 8000 ya están aquí para quedarse



Se los dije con tiempo


----------



## Fran200 (4 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fran haga algo ya por favor. Sea patriota y compre



He comprado una de estas...







Creo que ya hay alguien sacando la billetera, quieren salir de los 7xx...lo que no sabemos es de cuanto cash dispone.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> muertoviviente ¿le mete usted al VIX? ¿vía VXY o VXX? Ejjj que no es descatable volver a verlo en 70... pero los "instrumentos" no me acaban de convencer.



no , no soy inversoh en el vix todo al ibex estoy especializandome , pero lo uso para saber si los gringos entran en rally bajista , y ahora mismo esta rompiendo la bajista principal que no le dejaba subir , a 70 ni idea pero de que subira mucho casi seguro ienso:


----------



## Antiparras (4 Ago 2011)

Recordatorio para los que les encalomaron los bonos convertibles de caixabank al 7%:
el precio de colocación fué 5,10€, y la cotizacion ahora está a 3,71€.
en cosa de 2 meses han perdido no solo el 7% de rentabilidad que anunciaban sino un -20% adicional. Enhorabuena Bankeros


----------



## Abner (4 Ago 2011)

mamoneeeees!!! mi rss echa humo de la cantidad de posts que lleváis.

Aprovecho para saludar y yo estuve aquí y tal. Qué guarrazo lleva el chicharribex madre mía.


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

wsleone dijo:


> me parece a mí que los alemanes están diciendo (quieren decir) "ahí os quedáis con el euro, que os rescate rita la pollera (uséase, entre vosotros cocináis) y que os folle un pez"



Aquí va a soltar la cartera el Trichetín y el barbas .....

No van a dejar caer así como así. Tienen taladrado en el cerebelo que las bolsas no pueden bajar (sobre todo el barbas)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ago 2011)

Al final era una B!!!! )

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-el-ibex-35-junio-2011-a-21.html#post4532783

PD: Cuando venga pecata de sus vacaciones rodaran cabezas...!


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ago 2011)

A mí se me empiezan a poner los dientes largos con el PER y el precio de más de un valor europeo e hispanistaní... Me voy a marcar una cartera a largo de la que voy a vivir con la gorra. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Aquí va a soltar la cartera el Trichetín y el barbas .....
> 
> No van a dejar caer así como así. Tienen taladrado en el cerebelo que las bolsas no pueden bajar (sobre todo el barbas)



lo haran pero cuando los bajistas se queden completamente sin fuerzas , venian conteniendo cualquier intento bajista pero esta ya era inevitable .

ienso:


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

Cuando vienen visitantes de tierras lejanas a echarle un vistazo al habitat, es que la cosa ya ha llegado a los medios y esto es gordo 




Abner dijo:


> mamoneeeees!!! mi rss echa humo de la cantidad de posts que lleváis.
> 
> Aprovecho para saludar y yo estuve aquí y tal. Qué guarrazo lleva el chicharribex madre mía.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Al final era una B!!!! )
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-el-ibex-35-junio-2011-a-21.html#post4532783
> 
> PD: Cuando venga pecata de sus vacaciones rodaran cabezas...!



Si pasa por Santander que vaya preparando la kedada burbujista de la próxima junta.


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Al final era una B!!!! )
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-el-ibex-35-junio-2011-a-21.html#post4532783
> 
> PD: Cuando venga pecata de sus vacaciones rodaran cabezas...!



¿hasta donde te llega la onda C?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ago 2011)

El barbas va a tener que tirar de cartera otra vez...el trichi está ya con los mojitos liado...


----------



## Discordante (4 Ago 2011)

A este paso no lo levantan minimos del dia -3,30%


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

ITX cambia el sesgo de corto plazo a bajista, probablemente vaya a los 56 euros y por ahí empiece a frenar.


----------



## SOY (4 Ago 2011)

*ESTO SE HUNDE CABRONES!!!!*

Pd: Tenía que decirlo. 






.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Fran200 (4 Ago 2011)

Buffffffff que sangría.....


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (4 Ago 2011)

Saludos :Baile:. No invierto en bolsa , ni entiendo mucho tampoco. Pero me pasaba por aquí para cojer sitio ante este pequeño batacazo que se esta dando el frikibex. Estos son los dias que hacen afición. Saludos, y perdonen los que están perdiendo hoy.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Ago 2011)

Vaya guano, amigos.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (4 Ago 2011)

SR. TONUEL, hoy tocarán los famosos certificados no???????


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

GAS mantiene todas las referencias de corto plazo, por eso (el comentario de ITX también va referido al corto, no hablo de medio que ahí las dos siguen bien).


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

No respetan ni el mes de agosto.  Es la peor semana en mucho tiempo


----------



## ominae (4 Ago 2011)

No me funciona Italia. ¿Han tenido otra vez "problemas técnicos"?


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

!!! rompe lo mínimos diarios !!! y el SP clavado en los 1225.

Lo van a cerrar en mínimos, para que nadie tenga dudas.


----------



## Charlatan (4 Ago 2011)

Venga un ultimo empujon....que los records no se consiguen todos los dias!!!!


----------



## SOY (4 Ago 2011)

No hay vuelta atrás, aunque eso ya lo sabíamos desde hace mucho tiempo.

:::::: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

A 1000 puntos pelados de los sueños de Rbotic :8::8::8:

Pd. muertoviviente, tú no tendrás que ver nada con él, no?


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (4 Ago 2011)

8650 al cierre. Veamos si gano el gallifante.


----------



## Antiparras (4 Ago 2011)

3º toque del euro stoxx 50 al 2416 en menos de 30 minutos, esto es como el asedio de alejandro magno a los fenicios


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Hoy somos portada en el TD. Tonuel carga bien la certificadora.


----------



## maltus (4 Ago 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> SR. TONUEL, hoy tocarán los famosos certificados no???????



Hoy Tonuel certifica al IBEX...::


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

Curiosamente ayer hablé con un colega que me decía de meter los ahorros en bolsa, porque todo estaba barato (me comentó de entrar en SAN, como todos). Creo con este panorama, gente como él se lo pensará dos veces. Y eso empieza a ser bueno.


----------



## tarrito (4 Ago 2011)

PUFFFFF!!!

ni violines, ni Nelson con guadaña en mano ... ni ná de na!!


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (4 Ago 2011)

Mañana o la próxima semana un un koala meará chanel nº5 y rebote hasta los 10.000 puntos. Siempre es lo mismo


----------



## ELCABRONAZO (4 Ago 2011)

¿Donde está el empujón y la pasta de Trichet? ¿por qué no se está notando NADA?

A todo esto, ¿qué dice la Merkel? ¿Se la espera?

Saludos finales! 

PD: Para el que pregunta por Italia, han chapado antes de tiempo.


----------



## 2plx2 (4 Ago 2011)

¿Y todo esto es porque Trichet va comprando deuda italiana y española a escondidas?


----------



## credulo (4 Ago 2011)

[YOUTUBE]SlAmXGIbo84[/YOUTUBE]








Cuanto rojo, cuanto rojo​


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2011)

Recuerden que mañana toca rebote del gato muerto en Ibex y rebote en serio en el S&P hasta la 3a semana de agosto.

El que avisa no es oriundo.


----------



## Misterio (4 Ago 2011)

Hoy saldrá Salgado otra vez medio levantada de la cama a decir ¿Quién cojones me ha despertado?


----------



## Antiparras (4 Ago 2011)

ELCABRONAZO dijo:


> PD: Para el que pregunta por Italia, han chapado antes de tiempo.



hasta los spaguetti nos llevan años de ventaja


----------



## Malondo (4 Ago 2011)

Ostras, alguna becaria se acaba equivocar de botón


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> A 1000 puntos pelados de los sueños de Rbotic :8::8::8:
> 
> Pd. muertoviviente, tú no tendrás que ver nada con él, no?



no nada , por cierto piense un poco en los graficos y en la fecha lo tenian todo planificado , yo no me preocuparia de los politicas solo del tecnico ahora mismo ellos no intervendran 8:


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (4 Ago 2011)

4.2 :8::8::8::Baile:


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

Sres, esto estaba descontado?:


17:30 _El Tesoro suspende subastas en agosto_

El Tesoro ha anunciado que suspende las subastas de agosto y que volverá al mercado de deuda en septiembre con una subasta de bonos a cinco años.

(de invertia.com)


----------



## Tupper (4 Ago 2011)

Manana subidon ibex, seguro.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Recuerden que mañana toca rebote del gato muerto en Ibex y rebote en serio en el S&P hasta la 3a semana de agosto.
> 
> El que avisa no es oriundo.



Mola !!!!!!

Mulder vs muertoviviente


----------



## ProfePaco (4 Ago 2011)

Tupper dijo:


> Manana subidon ibex, seguro.



pues, hala, compra ahora


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Ago 2011)

Como será la cosa que incluso la mantenida Bankia cae: *-1,33%*


----------



## Antiparras (4 Ago 2011)

cierre del ibex en 8.686,50

hordas de gestores de fondos corren a comprar soga al leroy merlin mas cercano.


----------



## atman (4 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Recuerden que mañana toca rebote del gato muerto en Ibex y rebote en serio en el S&P hasta la 3a semana de agosto.
> 
> El que avisa no es oriundo.



MIre, pues voy a hacerle caso y voy a por un largo en 1226.

Joer, no entra. Vale, ya está en 27.


----------



## Misterio (4 Ago 2011)

San 6,36 y TEL 14,68, mañana me convertiré en accionista de telefónica si mi parienta no me lo prohíbe , a largo plazo of course


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (4 Ago 2011)

Por cierto, a ver si con esta hostia deja de echar mierda tele5 y se pasa a los documentales del national geographic, porque vaya batacazo se está dando.


----------



## Ajoporro (4 Ago 2011)

Pues menos mal que han tocado el timbre, sino se despeña el churribex hasta los mismísimos infiernos ...


----------



## jelou (4 Ago 2011)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> 8650 al cierre. Veamos si gano el gallifante.



 casi lo ganas


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (4 Ago 2011)

A todo esto: EL Dow Jones bajando un 2,24%


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> San 6,36 y TEL 14,68, mañana me convertiré en accionista de telefónica si mi parienta no me lo prohíbe , a largo plazo of course



Es en estos días cuando se acumulan multitud de inversores a largo plazo


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

A Antiparras, que se me ha cruzado mucha gente. Falta el cierre de verdad. Mi ultimo dato es 8.686


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> cierre del ibex en 8.712
> 
> hordas de gestores de fondos corren a comprar soga al leroy merlin mas cercano.



Ahora en 8645.

Esto clama un largo intradiario.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora en 8645.
> 
> Esto clama un largo intradiario.



Esta provocando, con esos números tan sugerentes...


----------



## lopintan (4 Ago 2011)

Yeaaaaaahhhhhh!!!


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

Voy a revelar uno de mis secretitos, para disipar miedo, o no, a los pillados en el SAN.


----------



## spheratu (4 Ago 2011)

Hay algún motivo por raro que sea para seguir bajando hasta 7500 punto arriba punto abajo? Aparentemente es buen momento para comprar pero a uno todavía le escuecen las heridas de la masacre de 2007....


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

En fin, si "apuntalan" los índices yanquis, mañana tocará rebote de los que también hará afición.


----------



## credulo (4 Ago 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> San 6,36 y TEL 14,68, mañana me convertiré en accionista de telefónica si mi parienta no me lo prohíbe , a largo plazo of course



Un consejo no pedido, espere a que cambie la tendencia.

Yo también tengo algo guardado para meterle a TEF, pero no ahora.


----------



## Discordante (4 Ago 2011)

8686 bonito numero. Sigo viendo un volumen significativo aunque la noticia del tesoro es un elemento nuevo. Y ahora en 24h si que empiezan a hablar de descalabro en fin...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Ago 2011)




----------



## EL_LIMITE (4 Ago 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> San 6,36 y TEL 14,68, mañana me convertiré en accionista de telefónica si mi parienta no me lo prohíbe , a largo plazo of course



Yo tb quería ser inversor a largo en BBVAS, pero las maquinitas no han querido, lo intentaré mañana, si llega al precio en el que las quiero.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

mañana gap a la baja , es lo mas seguro 

por cierto el sp a roto la clavicular pero aun no a tenido un bonito pullback , hacia la misma , no seria un buen hch sin su respectivo pullback 8:

creo que cuando el ibex llegue a 8000 y se produzca el rebote , el sp realizara su pullback pa luego irnos al guano pero esta vez en serio


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

Hoy me quedo con la experiencia de haber estado intradiando con esta fuerte volatilidad y además consiguiendo acabar con mi cuenta en verde, no por mucho, eso sí.

Madre mía lo que nos vamos a aburrir cuando vuelva la calma chicha!!! Aunque parece que tenemos para unos días o meses ¿será en Octubre?


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

Joder, a este paso SAN y TEF van a estar en un 10% de yield.


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

ahora por debajo de 8600.

VA A REBOTAR (pero entrar es suicida). Disfruten las próximas semanas de poder comprar blue chips a precios "baratos"


----------



## Misterio (4 Ago 2011)

Los americanos estan un poco en panic mode no?


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Joder, a este paso SAN y TEF van a estar en un 10% de yield.



Timofónica tiene comprometido un dividendo de 1,75€/acción en 2012 ::


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana gap a la baja , es lo mas seguro
> 
> por cierto el sp a roto la clavicular pero aun no a tenido un bonito pullback , hacia la misma , no seria un buen hch sin su respectivo pullback 8:
> 
> creo que cuando el ibex llegue a 8000 y se produzca el rebote , el sp realizara su pullback pa luego irnos al guano pero esta vez en serio




Jo jo jo, que cabr...., leo su post y pienso, _este hombre ya se está pasando_, vuelvo a abrir la pestaña del SP y sigue bajando !!!! :8:

Pd. Ahora sí, me voy a que me dé el aire.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Timofónica tiene comprometido un dividendo de 1,75€/acción en 2012 ::



sencillamente no lo van a dar , lo tienen que reducir , lo dice el Mercadillo 8:


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Timofónica tiene comprometido un dividendo de 1,75€/acción en 2012 ::



Creo que dijeron que a lo mejor pagaban en forma de buyback, liberadas o Alierta te daba un kilo de malacatones o asi.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Ago 2011)

He comprado unas tierras de cultivo y pasaba a recoger algo de wano fresco


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Creo que dijeron que a lo mejor pagaban en forma de buyback, liberadas o Alierta te daba un kilo de malacatones o asi.



apartir de esa fecha. En 2012, pasta contante y sonante.


----------



## Discordante (4 Ago 2011)

Y el diferencial a 3 años se ha puesto a 411 en septiembre nos encontramos a la prima con unos kilitos de mas y marcando 500 tremendo.


----------



## atman (4 Ago 2011)

NI pullback ni leches, a este paso cubrimos el target del HCH del SP de una tacada. Pero de momento vamos a aguantar el espantajo...


----------



## CajaMandril (4 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Joder, a este paso SAN y TEF van a estar en un 10% de yield.



Ya lo esta (TEF), yo he entrado demasiado pronto, pero me la pela, en peores valores he estado a largo con peores dividendos y siempre he sacado pasta.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Jo jo jo, que cabr...., leo su post y pienso, _este hombre ya se está pasando_, vuelvo a abrir la pestaña del SP y sigue bajando !!!! :8:
> 
> Pd. Ahora sí, me voy a que me dé el aire.



pero , desde el punto de vista fundamental se justifican las caidas , si lo piensas por ejemplo el divi de tef 1,75 si lo rebajan ? si los grandes bancos tienen perdidas , recuerda los pmi creo que el de servicios en 46,5 osea fuerte contraccion muchas mas hipotecas morosas y el manufacturero igual por debajo de 50 osea no se de que se extrañan 8:

simplemente como siempre sucede en bolsa no se va descontando poco a poco sino de golpe provocando rallys bajistas o alcistas cuando es al reves ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Timofónica tiene comprometido un dividendo de 1,75/acción en 2012 ::



Pero es que la mayoría de las empresas siguen con beneficios astronómicos, cada año mayores, independientemente de su precio en bolsa... Yo creo que en los 8.000 se van a ver precios increíbles para el largo plazo. Ya ni hablo en el Dax si se fragmenta el euro. Con 7 Basfs me compro un piso en la Alameda de Valencia.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (4 Ago 2011)

menudo regalo de Cumpleaños le han hecho al ZP!


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

Pues sale casi un 12% en TEF. Y es para ir pensandoselo, que las calles estan bastante rojas de sangre.


----------



## Malondo (4 Ago 2011)

Parece que habrá que esperar al bunga-bunga


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Pues sale casi un 12% en TEF. Y es para ir pensandoselo, que las calles estan bastante rojas de sangre.



todavía no es el momento, aunque no está demasiado lejos (pero para largo, largo, largo)


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Pues sale casi un 12% en TEF. Y es para ir pensandoselo, que las calles estan bastante rojas de sangre.



Es que no lo van a dar , lo tienen que reducir españa entra nuevamente en recesion , lo dicen los pmi manufacturero y de servicios , aunque son multinacionales españa les va a lastrar muchisimo , ademas el coste de su financiacion se va a disparar que ya las an amenazado alguna agencia de ratas .

es simple logica lo van a rebajar no me queda duda ienso:


----------



## Discordante (4 Ago 2011)

Cuantos casos de rebaja se han dado? Porque no hace ni dos años fardaban de no faltar a la palabra nunca.


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Es que no lo van a dar , lo tienen que reducir españa entra nuevamente en recesion , lo dicen los pmi manufacturero y de servicios , aunque son multinacionales españa les va a lastrar muchisimo , ademas el coste de su financiacion se va a disparar que ya las an amenazado alguna agencia de ratas .
> 
> es simple logica lo van a rebajar no me queda duda ienso:



se comprometieron a desinvertir en activos no estratégicos (Atento, ...).

Si bajan el dividendo, la podrás pillar por debajo de 10.


----------



## CajaMandril (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Es que no lo van a dar , lo tienen que reducir españa entra nuevamente en recesion , lo dicen los pmi manufacturero y de servicios , aunque son multinacionales españa les va a lastrar muchisimo , ademas el coste de su financiacion se va a disparar que ya las an amenazado alguna agencia de ratas .
> 
> es simple logica lo van a rebajar no me queda duda ienso:



Como si lo reducen a la mitad, el 6% es más de lo que te da cualquier banco, y el 50% del negocio lo tienen fuera de España. ienso:


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

Ya veremos, de momento tengo un paquete a plazo infinito en TEF, me voy a mirar otras empresas. A la que mas ganas le tengo (REE) no se acaba de despeñar ni a tiros.

Mañana sera otro dia. Y divertido, seguramente.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> se comprometieron a desinvertir en activos no estratégicos (Atento, ...).
> 
> Si bajan el dividendo, la podrás pillar por debajo de 10.



si no lo bajan pueden hacer como el san y ahora el bbva entregar papelitos , digo acciones ::  

algo tienen que hacer porque sencillamente no pueden pagar los dividendos que tienen ahora ienso:


----------



## Antiparras (4 Ago 2011)

sr. tonuel, se le acumula el trabajo


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si no lo bajan pueden hacer como el san y ahora el bbva entregar papelitos , digo acciones ::
> 
> algo tienen que hacer porque sencillamente no pueden pagar los dividendos que tienen ahora ienso:



acciones propias que puedes pulir en el mercado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

A los de TEF recordar que el mercado le doblo la mano a Don Cesar Alierta con Atento, algo sabran.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> acciones propias que puedes pulir en el mercado.



normalmente valoran la accion a precio de mercado en el momento en el que estan mas caras , cuando te las dan valen un poquito menos 

ademas esas acciones las obtienen de pequeñas ampliaciones de capital que diluyen el valor de las demas , si las dan usted no sea primo y pida la opcion del efectivo 8:


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Es que no lo van a dar , lo tienen que reducir españa entra nuevamente en recesion , lo dicen los pmi manufacturero y de servicios , aunque son multinacionales españa les va a lastrar muchisimo , ademas el coste de su financiacion se va a disparar que ya las an amenazado alguna agencia de ratas .
> 
> es simple logica lo van a rebajar no me queda duda ienso:



Señor mio, en época de grandes caídas bursátiles lo último que se toca es el dividendo porque es lo único que hace atractiva a una empresa.

Menos wishful thinking.


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

Depende de la cosa fiscal. Si te dan el equivalente en acciones de la pasta pero sin retencion, entonces acciones.

Quicir, si te dan opcion a hacer un DRIP, pues yo me meto. Salvo necesidad de pasta liquida.


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...isto-el-ibex-35-3t-2011-a-37.html#post4672626

Bertok, abrimos el cajón. El máximo decreciente fueron los 10.200:

Este es el escenario que despliego ahora en el escritorio, cual pirata con su mapa del tesoro.







Quedaría caída, sí.

Ahora me perdonaréis que sea breve, pero llevo una semana un pelín enfermo y he dormido unas tres horas cada día-y a ratos sueltos :vomito:-, así que no le voy a dedicar mucho más tiempo y probablemente mañana me tome un día de descanso.

Resumen de la jornada de hoy:

Con la pérdida de soportes, ese 3% de caída adicional se ha empezado a dar.

El sector bancario se desploma, abandonado el expansivo bajista (¡roto a la baja!), el objetivo es el 61% fibo y objetivo del doble techo (revisad los gráficos que he colgado). La posibilidad de formar un suelo redondeado, obviamente, no se ha dado, por eso era tan importante (y gracioso) no forzar la entrada.

De las series de gráficos de medio plazo que colgué, no hay que hacer cambios muy significativos para acomodar el escenario guanil. Esa será la diferencia entre una ración de guano que nos dé un buen susto, o volver a mínimos en un futuro.

El cambio más significativo, en los índices laterales, lo reflejo en el STOXX de este modo para que quede claro:







Pull a la línea clavicular del HCHi.

En el caso de los índices serios, no habría que efectuar demasiados cambios a lo que tenía en mente, porque estaban en situación de encajar un golpe sin riesgo de KO. Eso sí, asumo el error de considerar el guanazo en el DAX a partir de los 6.500, así como quien le da un nombre, porque lo hice forzando las directrices a lo que tenía en mente, que era un rebote para no tener que abrir el cajón. Queda así:







Como se ve, ningún cambio significativo en la estructura del precio.

Y con esto, señores, cierro el chiringuito por hoy (si mi adicción me deja :.


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> normalmente valoran la accion a precio de mercado en el momento en el que estan mas caras , cuando te las dan valen un poquito menos
> 
> ademas esas acciones las obtienen de pequeñas ampliaciones de capital que diluyen el valor de las demas , si las dan usted no sea primo y pida la opcion del efectivo 8:



El dividendo también hace bajar el valor de las acciones, así que es lo de menos.

Eso sí, lo más aconsejable es como tú dices vender los derechos de las acciones regaladas


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Depende de la cosa fiscal. Si te dan el equivalente en acciones de la pasta pero sin retencion, entonces acciones.
> 
> Quicir, si te dan opcion a hacer un DRIP, pues yo me meto. Salvo necesidad de pasta liquida.



lo que no pierdes por retencion lo pierdes via caida del precio de la accion por la dilucion , san y bbva tendran que bajar dividendos sin ninguna duda , tef a lo mejor no los rebaja pero empezara a entregar acciones en lugar de divi a los que asi lo quieran ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> El dividendo también hace bajar el valor de las acciones, así que es lo de menos.
> 
> Eso sí, lo más aconsejable es como tú dices vender los derechos de las acciones regaladas



no es lo mismo ademas tienes la dilucion por las pequeñas ampliaciones de capital , de donde crees que salen las acciones nuevas 8:

edito el vix subiendo un 20% :vomito:


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que no pierdes por retencion lo pierdes via caida del precio de la accion por la dilucion , san y bbva tendran que bajar dividendos sin ninguna duda , tef a lo mejor no los rebaja pero empezara a entregar acciones en lugar de divi a los que asi lo quieran ienso:



Eso es porque en España la retribucion con acciones lo hacen a base de diluirte. En los USA hay muchas empresas que te permiten tener acciones (pero no nuevas, con lo que no te diluyes) en lugar de pasta para cobrar los dividendos.


----------



## Violator (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> todavía no es el momento, aunque no está demasiado lejos (pero para largo, largo, largo)



¿En qué valor crees que es interesante entrar para largo plazo?


----------



## spheratu (4 Ago 2011)

Violator dijo:


> ¿En qué valor crees que es interesante entrar para largo plazo?



Si hay QE3 las bolsas volverán a tener una gran erección. Molaría entrar en el momento justo,pero vaya usted a saber cual es...:


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> A todo esto la hostia del DAX es acojonante, la maquina de pollastre a lo mejor ha palmado




Lo siento, hoy se me ha ido la mano "un poco" con el despertador de la siesta... :o

Según veo aquí, lleva registrados 183.000+ ticks y sólo son las 18:25, todavía queda sesión hasta las 22:00pm.

Un record absoluto, nunca había visto una sesión tan activa. La AI está a un pelo de sobrepasar el 1,5Gb de RAM ocupada, si esto sigue así voy a tener que derivar una versión x64 para poder subir el límite por encima de los 2Gb en 32bit.

¿Hostión tremendo, por lo que veo? Je, no hay nada tan poderoso como el miedo y/o la euforia...


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no es lo mismo ademas tienes la dilucion por las pequeñas ampliaciones de capital , de donde crees que salen las acciones nuevas 8:
> 
> edito el vix subiendo un 20% :vomito:



La empresa pierde más valor con el reparto de cash (dividendos) que refinanciándose con pasivo no exigible, qué quieres que te diga. Claro que hay efecto dilución, pero un reparto de divis es una salida patrimonial pura y dura. La caída de precio con el reparto de dividendo es automática


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

CAF a 360€, -4.1% hoy, groar.


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

Violator dijo:


> ¿En qué valor crees que es interesante entrar para largo plazo?



Todavía no es el momento, pero en España: Timofónica, Iberdrola, Santander y FCC.

De Alemania EON y RWE (pero no todavía).

Dejelas caer con calma, el mundo no se acaba hoy ni mañana.


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

Hamijos, les dejo hasta el viernes de la semana que viene.

No podré leerles, sean buenos, no arriesguen ......

Muertoviviente, no lo bajes demasiado ..... deja algo para septiembre porque será en OCTUBRE.


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no nada , por cierto piense un poco en los graficos y en la fecha lo tenian todo planificado , yo no me preocuparia de los politicas solo del tecnico ahora mismo ellos no intervendran 8:



Le daré un consejo, a título de inventario: sea prudente.

La línea que separa un acierto en bolsa, de una teoría autocumplida (provocada por grandes dosis de wishful thinking) es demasiado delgada. Si se obsesiona con que Ud. controla la verdad absoluta estilo Rey Sol, la hostia que se pegará será homérica (estilo, por ejemplo, eso que ha comentado antes de "dejo la posición y me voy a la playa, ya recojo el dinero a la vuelta"[sic] ).

Obvia decir que el mercado no lo dictan dos líneas guarras en cuña como las que ha pintado Ud. antes (discúlpeme, pero es que tenía que decirlo); es algo bastante más complicado que eso, me temo.

Ud. hoy ha atinado (nunca mejor dicho) la dirección hoy, insisto, sea prudente; mañana podríamos seguir avanzando en dirección a sus místicos 8000, o tal vez no, y si no ha recogido beneficios, se acordará entonces de estas palabras.

Ni los sistemas de millones de € de los mejores quants permiten a sus dueños hablar con tanta ligereza de lo que hará el mercado como lo hace Ud. con sus dos líneas oblícuas; insisto, no baje la guardia, haga el favor.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

A que nivel corresponderia un sp sobre el 1000-1100 en nuestro indice patrio?


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no es lo mismo ademas tienes la dilucion por las pequeñas ampliaciones de capital , de donde crees que salen las acciones nuevas 8:
> 
> edito el vix subiendo un 20% :vomito:



Si eso del VIX es un gallardete, que es lo que a mí me parece, debería irse a los 37.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Le daré un consejo, a título de inventario: sea prudente.
> 
> La línea que separa un acierto en bolsa, de una teoría autocumplida (provocada por grandes dosis de wishful thinking) es demasiado delgada. Si se obsesiona con que Ud. controla la verdad absoluta estilo Rey Sol, la hostia que se pegará será homérica (estilo, por ejemplo, eso que ha comentado antes de "dejo la posición y me voy a la playa, ya recojo el dinero a la vuelta"[sic] ).
> 
> ...



muchas gracias por el consejo , pero lo que me dice ya me a sucedido en varias ocasiones , un rebote esta cerca los indicadores dicen que ya estamos en sobreventa :baba:


----------



## EL_LIMITE (4 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...isto-el-ibex-35-3t-2011-a-37.html#post4672626
> 
> Bertok, abrimos el cajón. El máximo decreciente fueron los 10.200:
> 
> ...



Hola Claca una preguntilla de naaaa, si puede ser: es aplicable tu análisis de SAN, para BBVA pero en 6,30 yo lo estoy intentando hacer como tu, pero en ese caso me sale que la proyección de fibo del 61 ya se ha roto en BBVA ya que estaría sobre los 6.98 o por ahí..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Alguien lo ha puesto por ahi en un enlace, lo pongo aqui para que se vea:






Martes 2 de agosto de 2011


----------



## no_loko (4 Ago 2011)

Meses, incluso años, esperando el guano y todos, o largos o pensando en comprar...

La verdad es que lo hacen de puta madre. Lo tiran todo en pocas sesiones sin ninguna razón puntual que lo explique, lo cual me induce a pensar que la puntilla definitiva para crear el pánico que nos espante de verdad está por llegar.

En fin.::


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

Según el inMundo, el crack se debe a que el tío Trichet no se ha ofrecido a comprar deuda italohispanistaní, cosa que el mercado descontaba parcialmente con una pequeña subida. 

Cuando las bajadas sean insoportables, vendrá el "bueno va, meteré papel" y vuelta a los rebotes fuertes.


----------



## Charlatan (4 Ago 2011)

Mucho rebote mucho rebote.....pero el soniquete de la palabra RECESION puede poner a muchos en su sitio.


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (4 Ago 2011)

Bonito día para perder pasta. ::

Cuando Pollastre comentó hace poco que a su cacharro le saltaban chispas con los meneos ultrarápidos de las maquinitas, ya olía a chamusquina, Además casi todo el mundo intentaba entrar en largo... A toro pasado todo es muy fácil.

En el IBEX el precio se ha aguantado en los fibos 161 desde finales de junio, por ahora.

(H)oye Fran, cuando pasa un día como el de hoy, te ves forzado a revisar tus proyecciones trimestrales, o no les afecta?


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ago 2011)

2.000 euros en TEF y otros 2.000 en REP a la de una....


----------



## Monkey Business (4 Ago 2011)

Os escribo en busca de consejo...mi desconocimiento del medio es total y a mi lado sois auténticos gurús.

Dispongo de aprox. 8.000€ para invertir (el resto de mis ahorros está en IPFs). Mi perfil inversor es totalmente adverso al riesgo (de ahi las IPFs) por lo que mi intención seria apostar por Blue Chips (TEF, SAN, BBVA, REP) en vistas a 1-2 años. 

Con qué nivel de precios me aconsejaríais meterme en esos valores? Y cómo diversificaríais el capital entre ellas?

Por último, tengo una duda referente al cobro de dividendos. Cómo se realizan éstos? Si compras TEF a 3 meses para el reparto de dividendos el precio de la acción será mayor que si compras cuando faltan 11 meses? Lo pregunto desde la total ignorancia.

Muchas gracias de antemano, Espero seguir aprendiendo de todo lo que posteáis.


----------



## spheratu (4 Ago 2011)




----------



## Monkey Business (4 Ago 2011)

Soy una Galcela. I Know. Pero algún día tengo que desvirgarme,no?


----------



## burbufilia (4 Ago 2011)

Monkey Business dijo:


> Os escribo en busca de consejo...mi desconocimiento del medio es total y a mi lado sois auténticos gurús.
> 
> Dispongo de aprox. 8.000€ para invertir (el resto de mis ahorros está en IPFs). Mi perfil inversor es totalmente adverso al riesgo (de ahi las IPFs) por lo que mi intención seria apostar por Blue Chips (TEF, SAN, BBVA, REP) en vistas a 1-2 años.
> 
> ...



No entres a un año vista. Yo nunca compro con vistas a sacar el dinero en el plazo de un año

A largo plazo (>5 años) sí lo veo bien.

Si compras BBVA, no compres SAN, o viceversa. No es una diversificación adecuada, ya que evolucionan prácticamente a la par. Sustitúyelo por una eléctrica. Ahora bien, un banco es ahora mismo un valor arriesgado. Si quieres tranquilidad, no compres ningún banco. Si compras algún banco, que sea uno de esos dos, pero no los dos. 

Para cobrar dividendos, no tienes que hacer nada. Llega el día y voilà! pasta al banco. Como los dividendos suelen estar programados y suelen ser periódicos, no afecta al precio de la acción. Lo que afecta es el anuncio de que aumenten o disminuyan, en relación a lo que estaba esperado.


----------



## sumer (4 Ago 2011)

Monkey Business dijo:


> Soy una Galcela. I Know. Pero algún día tengo que desvirgarme,no?



Si, pero podria ser con un negro con falo descomunal.


----------



## Monkey Business (4 Ago 2011)

sumer dijo:


> Si, pero podria ser con un negro con falo descomunal.



Soy consciente de ello. Por eso mismo, dado que aprecio la integridad de mi recto, quiero asesorarme bien antes de hacer ninguna tontería.


----------



## Monkey Business (4 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> No entres a un año vista. Yo nunca compro con vistas a sacar el dinero en el plazo de un año
> 
> A largo plazo (>5 años) sí lo veo bien.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

esto va a bajar todavia mas espera lo menos un mes 8:


----------



## Fran200 (4 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Para el Sr. Claca Como le digo sigue, más o menos una lógica, no se ha roto nada y todo sigue bajo control.
> 
> Ahora mismo lo importante para el trimestre (lo que nos queda). A corto plazo la ruptura de los 9350, para buscar el importante canal que discurre en las siguientes dos semanas por los 9.980-10.200. El nivel mas bajo (Canal trimestral) sobre el que se está apoyando en mi proyección está en los 8700, pero eso para finales de trimestre. Antes, nos llevaría a un probable descalabro y contentar a los técnicos buscando los 8500. (De momento se ha frenado dos veces en él)





Lindo Pulgoso dijo:


> Bonito día para perder pasta. ::
> 
> Cuando Pollastre comentó hace poco que a su cacharro le saltaban chispas con los meneos ultrarápidos de las maquinitas, ya olía a chamusquina, Además casi todo el mundo intentaba entrar en largo... A toro pasado todo es muy fácil.
> 
> ...



Lo primero recordar que ahora "trabajo" desde casa. Es decir, que mis proyecciones dejan bastante que desear respecto a lo que tenía antes.
De todas formas cuando veo algún movimiento intra, con un buen porcentaje de cumplimiento (como ayer) lo digo.

Respecto a mi proyección trimestral, obviamente leyendo lo de arriba ha tocado la parte baja del canal y mucho antes de lo esperado. La directriz principal que tengo marcada la mantengo (y debe buscarla antes de que termine y tocarla, al menos). Ahora que ha roto (el trimestre pasado fue igual), debo aguardar las siguientes dos sesiones para delimitar si ha sido un fallo en mi diseño o simplemente un error en el "tempo" 

Si las siguientes dos sesiones no recupera los 8945 (que es que he metido la pata hasta la cintura y el suelo trimestral realmente lo tienen en los 8125?), habrá que olvidarse de tocar nada y esperar que vuelva al redil, para empezar a plantearse operar con "posibilidades de no salir con el culo amandrilado"

P.D. De todas formas, para trabajar el intra la salida del canal trimestral lo que indica es que se van a producir y se están produciendo movimientos "bruscos" (para entendernos todos) y el sistema se ajusta con entradas buscando poco recorrido y SL muy ajustados (Lo que se llama una lucha bull-bear en la frontera). 
Vamos que se funciona con el ojete apretado y si no se tiene las herramientas adecuadas mejor ver pasar el río de sangre, que en algún momento parará.

Recuerden nos equivocamos nosotros, ellos saben hasta cuando y hasta donde pueden apretar y lo tienen controlado. Hay mucho dinero en juego para dejar esto en manos de la histeria colectiva o del azar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Sr.Fran, ya que esta usted dicharachero hoy, y abusando de su confianza, con que broker opera?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

el vix subiendo un 25% ya casi en 30 :ouch:


----------



## DEREC (4 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> No entres a un año vista. Yo nunca compro con vistas a sacar el dinero en el plazo de un año
> 
> A largo plazo (>5 años) sí lo veo bien.
> 
> ...




Esto no es correcto, el pago de dividendo si que influye en el precio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Sr.Muertoviviente le quiero a usted mañana aqui a las 8:30 para ver el gap de apertura bajista que comenta, o bien cebarnos con usted, ya sabe, rece para que suba el VIX dichoso ese,


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Muertoviviente le quiero a usted mañana aqui a las 8:30 para ver el gap de apertura bajista que comenta, o bien cebarnos con usted, ya sabe, rece para que suba el VIX dichoso ese,



aqui estare amijo 8:


----------



## aksarben (4 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora me perdonaréis que sea breve, pero llevo una semana un pelín enfermo



Cuidese, señor Claca, que es lo principal. La frutería esta abre todas las semanas...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ago 2011)

Monkey Business dijo:


> Os escribo en busca de consejo...mi desconocimiento del medio es total y a mi lado sois auténticos gurús.
> 
> Dispongo de aprox. 8.000€ para invertir (el resto de mis ahorros está en IPFs). Mi perfil inversor es totalmente adverso al riesgo (de ahi las IPFs) por lo que mi intención seria apostar por Blue Chips (TEF, SAN, BBVA, REP) en vistas a 1-2 años.
> 
> ...



*Yo te enseñaré, mi joven padawan*


----------



## FranR (4 Ago 2011)

Alguien ha tirado de la cadena en USA


----------



## DEREC (4 Ago 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Alguien ha tirado de la cadena en USA



El S&P ahora mismo *-4%*

Mañana va a ser un dia interesante.:ouch::ouch:


----------



## Monkey Business (4 Ago 2011)

Por cierto, qué comisión por operación os cobran los brokers con los que operáis? Un 0,2% en mercado nacional es aceptable?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Vamos, este que lo confirmen los expertos USA, pero cuando ha caido el SP un 4%, eso en el ibex cuanto es, directamente mañana no abren. Ay por dios llevame pronto.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vamos, este que lo confirmen los expertos USA, pero cuando ha caido el SP un 4%, eso en el ibex cuanto es, directamente mañana no abren. Ay por dios llevame pronto.



te as quedado largo ? :ouch: no jodas


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

JOJJOJOJO, el S&P reventado. Guano, evrigüer!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> te as quedado largo ? :ouch: no jodas



No hombre, tampoco es eso, es que me sorprende ese dato, que el sp no es la bolsa de milan.


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

Caterpillar -6,5%, y la tengo en la lista de los reyes magos. Que alegrias da la vida.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No hombre, tampoco es eso, es que me sorprende ese dato, que el sp no es la bolsa de milan.



a bueno , pero recuerda lo que lleva de subida desde los 690 creo 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Esto es panico, digo yo, porque el hachazo de la plata y el oro, es para verlo tambien.


----------



## Diegales (4 Ago 2011)

El SP sigue para abajo sin frenos. Anda por los 1205. ?Llegara a tocar los 1200?


----------



## aksarben (4 Ago 2011)

NASDAQ -4,70%, Tonuel, certifique :


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

Hostia, son todas, chevron -5,6%. Es hoy, va a ser hoy, el mundo se acaba hoy.

¿Hay alguna noticia usana que justifique esta orgia o es que el pufo por fin ha reventado?


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Ago 2011)

Joder,aun siento como si acabase de leer el post ese que decia "no van a bajar del 1225 hoy..."...me cago en ****************** !!!!!!!


----------



## 2plx2 (4 Ago 2011)

Mañana será interesante, o subimos o cogemos la senda hacia los 7000, yo supongo que a primera hora habrá que pagar "el fallo técnico italiano". Recordad, la culpa es de agosto.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ago 2011)

1200

Madre de dios

¿Compramos unas terras?


----------



## grillo35 (4 Ago 2011)

El VIX ha subido un 30% !!!! :8: 

Esto si es panico vendedor, a ver nuestros grandes iversoreh en pisitos toman ejemplo...


----------



## DEREC (4 Ago 2011)

jo jo jo SP -4,8

No llegamos a octubre amigos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Panico vendedor, porque esta todo bajando con fuerza, o medidas para fortalecer el dolar, o es que sin pomos el mercado no se aguanta o estan forzando a otra qe o el mineralismo llego.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

por debajo de 1200 ya :


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,aun siento como si acabase de leer el post ese que decia "no van a bajar del 1225 hoy..."...me cago en ****************** !!!!!!!



Hamijo, esto es un SELL-OFF a lo bestia.

*Hay que estar fuera.*

No seamos avariciosos. No recomiendo operar ni con SL (yo no lo hago desde hace un par de meses, está dicho en varios posts.)

Que se coman entre las putas máquinas. Esto va de *preservar el capital*.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ago 2011)

*Cuatro esquinitas tiene mi cuna, ...*


----------



## DEREC (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, esto es un SELL-OFF a lo bestia.
> 
> *Hay que estar fuera.*
> 
> ...




.... O corto


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *Cuatro esquinitas tiene mi cuna, ...*



Este pollo va a tener que mover ficha. Los mercados mandan y es lo que esperan (más volatilidad todavía).


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Ago 2011)

Derrrumbe del Dow Jones.


----------



## Antiparras (4 Ago 2011)

en el sp500 hay como 15 valores que llevan perdidos más de un 10% hoy!


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

DEREC dijo:


> .... O corto



Los movimientos contra los cortos son más violentos. No sé cuando será, pero el reversal va a ser de ESCÁNDALO.

El mercado necesita tiempo para montar la tendencia bajista que se ha iniciado.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Los movimientos contra los cortos son más violentos. No sé cuando será, pero el reversal va a ser de ESCÁNDALO.
> 
> El mercado necesita tiempo para montar la tendencia bajista que se ha iniciado.



+1

In Barbas ( y su helicóptero) we trust.


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

Bank of America -7,4


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

Y zero-hedge, caida.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

El sr.Tonuelation de alabama hoy tiene trabajo en bubble.com, la leche hago print de pantalla en el sp me la guardo.


----------



## JoTaladro (4 Ago 2011)

Joder, los que os hayais puesto cortos esta mañana el el minibex lo habéis gozado


----------



## Discordante (4 Ago 2011)

Me voy un par de horas y se desate el soldalipsis, tremenda la que esta cayendo. Y en el forexpros hoy veian la tendencia alcista un 67% a ver como amanecemos mañana.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

Discordante dijo:


> Me voy un par de horas y se desate el soldalipsis, tremenda la que esta cayendo. Y en el forexpros hoy veian la tendencia alcista un 67% a ver como amanecemos mañana.



Amanecemos con gap a la baja amigo


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

Mañana se presenta el dato de paro USANO y todo hace indicar que se va a la mierda marcando la debilidad de la economía USA.

Barbas, el negro y sus mangantes no lo pueden permitir.

El tippex no sólo es ejpañó. LA maquinita que suma / resta empleos, mañana puede sorprender.


----------



## no_loko (4 Ago 2011)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Joder, los que os hayais puesto cortos esta mañana el el minibex lo habéis gozado



No hay gacelas cortas. Por eso está pasando esto...


----------



## Antiparras (4 Ago 2011)

semana jloriosa, y eso que todavía queda el viernes de pasión:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Pero es el dato semanal no?

Ningun corregido verdad?

BenditaLiquidez puso que el sp no habia marcado datos de masmenos 2% durante años, cuantas veces el sp ha caido mas de un 4,5% en una sesion?


----------



## Independentista_vasco (4 Ago 2011)

¿Entra en vuestros cálculos que en 2012 hay elecciones en USA? Sin tener mucha idea sospecho que Bernanke prefiere una caída en un mes que no hace mucho "ruido" como agosto para acabar interviniendo más tarde, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que 2012 es año electoral en USA y posiblemente se asegurarán que los meses de campaña no se desarrollen mientras el mercado se descalabra... Pero bueno, no sé cuánto pueden manipular mientras la economía real no arranca.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero es el dato semanal no?
> 
> Ningun corregido verdad?
> 
> BenditaLiquidez puso que el sp no habia marcado datos de masmenos 2% durante años, cuantas veces el sp ha caido mas de un 4,5% en una sesion?



los del sp caeran hasta 1170 para rebotar el ibex ya saben 8000 la sobreventa es extrema , me la jugare con el ibex ya lo sabeis en el 8000 un saludo 8:


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ago 2011)

Voy a cogerlos por los huevos,asi.


----------



## loblesa (4 Ago 2011)

Sarkozy se reunirá el viernes con Merkel y Zapatero

jueves 4 de agosto de 2011, 22:43

El presidente francés, Nicolas Sarkozy, discutirá el viernes la situación en mercados financieros con la canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, y el presidente del Gobierno español, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, después de hablar el jueves con el jefe del BCE, Jean-Claude Trichet, según dijo un miembro del gabinete de Sarkozy.


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Me voy... no me rompais nada... ) ) )





burbufilia dijo:


> Dónde vas? A manipular la cotización de SAN, supongo




jijijiji... es que no puedo dejar la botonera a la vista de los peques... jijiji...   



y espera... que ahora entre los balones de playa y las chancletas... no encuentro la certificadora... ienso:



Saludos )


----------



## Le Truhan (4 Ago 2011)

Que espectaculo, madre mia!!! para entrar en la bolsa, te asesinan a cuchillazos en 5 minutos.


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2011)

Y vamos con la ronda diaria de certifieds... :Baile:



porque ellos lo valen... ) ) )


IAG -7,14%
T.Reunidas -6,53%
Arcelor -6,11%
Repsol -5,71%
Indra -5,50%
Abengoa -5,44%
Gamesa -4,75%
Acerinox -4,72%
Acciona -4,65%






y éste para telecinco... por el redondeo... ) ) )


Telecinco -8,32%







Saludos )


----------



## tarrito (4 Ago 2011)

leñeee!!!

y el Nelson con la guadañaaa!!??? para cuándo???

para los 6000 Ibex ó SAN a 4.5??? 

edito: también nos ha dejado sin violines :no:

:XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2011)

Oiga podria usted hacer un especial con el sp, no creo que tenga otra oportunidad como esta, o tal vez si...


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> pero cuando ha caido el SP un 4%, eso en el ibex cuanto es, directamente mañana no abren. Ay por dios llevame pronto.





patilltoes dijo:


> Es hoy, va a ser hoy, el mundo se acaba hoy



Gracias por los buenos ratos que me hacen pasar :XX::XX: en la soledad del trader autónomo, estos momentos son impagables.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2011)

Sigo pensando que mañana toca rebote, puede que sea del gato muerto o no, pero si mañana acabamos en lateral no valdrá por muy lejos que queden los máximos y mínimos. O se rebota con todas las de la ley o no valdrá y el guano seguirá su camino.

No es lo que tengo previsto pero eso no significa que no vaya a suceder.

A las gacelillas que quieren entrar largas les sugiero trazar una simple directriz por arriba del precio, cuando la supere se esperan al pull-back y entran seguros, no es dificil


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2011)

Los futuros del Ibex en IgMarkets en 8500 :8::8:

Miedo me da, sentarme mañana aquí delante a partir de las 09:00 :cook:


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2011)

Estas últimas semanas siempre pensé que nos quedaba un último tirón al alza antes del guano. No ha sido así. Sacado ya el escenario guanista del cajón -y, por lo que parece, bastante desarrollado-, finiquitemos el tema.



Claca dijo:


> El yow yow, que no lo comenté:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comento rápidamente el escenario USA. Como veréis, en este caso, como el DAX, no tengo que cambiar el planteamiento:







Hay que tomarlo como una referencia no muy precisa, porque hasta que el precio no nos dé la reacción al alza, en el caso de que así sea, eso es, no podemos asegurar nada. El SP500 presenta una estructura muy parecida, por lo que no cuelgo gráfico.

BUND:

Antes de nada, vamos a recordar alguna cosilla:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-el-ibex-35-mayo-2011-a-10.html#post4338629



Claca dijo:


> BUND:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> No tengo tiempo a poner florituras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Bueno, el caso es que el soporte funcionó muy bien y la resistencia... pues no tanto. Nos interesa ahora la directriz alcista que ha provocado descensos violentos en el precio, porque está a punto de alcanzarla.

¿Vamos, aunque con la calma, camino de esos 135 que quedaban pendientes?

*Para las próximas semanas:*

Pánico, enorme sobreventa, y los índices en zona de soportes de medio plazo o en niveles que en el pasado lo fueron, con el BUND en resistencia. Todo está servido para un inminente rebote, y, como propone Mulder, podría ser mañana mismo, pero más importante que eso, es darnos cuenta de lo relevante para el medio plazo que parecen ser estos niveles.

El VIX tiene objetivos alcistas que se acercan a niveles de mayo de 2010 (y creo que a nadie le sorprenderá) y el BUND está ya bastante cerca del objetivo... ¿Estaremos asistiendo al último gran test de los mercados -para una temporadita, que los ciclos son cabezones-?

La verticalidad con la que se ha bajado nos indica que muy probablemente se tardará tiempo en digerir este movimiento a la baja. Para bien o para mal, nos esperan semanas de intensos vaivenes en los que se pase del optimismo al pesimismo con mucha facilidad, pero de aquí puede salir algo que, nuevamente, sorprenda a todos. Si se alcanzan objetivos, VIX, BUND, y los índices aguantan el tipo, probablemente tengamos un punto de compra importante en el tiempo.


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Oiga podria usted hacer un especial con el sp, no creo que tenga otra oportunidad como esta, o tal vez si...




Pues ahora que lo dice... por aquí algo tengo... ienso:



Nasdaq -5,08%
SP500 -4,78%
Dow Jones -4,31%








y el muñequito... de regalo...   









Saludos )


----------



## Charlatan (4 Ago 2011)

mañana la preapertura un pokerface....quien metera pasta???


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2011)

Mañana subidón... subidón...   














Saludos


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo dice... por aquí algo tengo... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que jartá a reir con el puto muñeco :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Es usted jrande ::


----------



## Borjita burbujas (5 Ago 2011)

Aquí podéis ver como será el rebote del gato muerto mañana en las bolsas. ::


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Y vamos con la ronda diaria de certifieds... :Baile:



Me gustaría ver a bankia liderando ese ranking. :´(


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

Y una última cosilla pensando en el IBEX, que no deja de ser una simple reflexión en voz alta. Ya dije ayer que lo que nunca se puede hacer es buscar cosas donde no las hay, y miro y remiro en el IBEX, repasando el índice por si se me pasa por alto algún detalle que pueda indicarme por donde van los tiros, y no veo nada especial -aunque los valores sí los tengo bastante acotados con sus puntos de parada-. ¿Y sabéis? Creo que ahí está la gracia. No hay nada especial, y lo que sí hay, todo el mundo lo ve y es de lo más normal: un gap llamativo y molesto en los 8.000. El que quiera entender, que entienda. 

Fran200, leoncio listo ;-)

PD: Por si no queda claro... y si ese gap ni se toca, con todo el mundo pensando "llegados aquí, seguro que se cierra"?


----------



## Nico (5 Ago 2011)

Qué sería este hilo sin las certificaciones ! 

Un día histórico -como hacía tiempo no vivíamos-. Veremos si mañana se repiten las emociones -y para dónde-.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ago 2011)

Hostia

Un Mega Down,... que de tiempo sin verlo


----------



## ex-perto (5 Ago 2011)

Nikkei 225.9,324.67 
-334.51 ( - 3.46%)

futuros del IBEX 8500


----------



## ex-perto (5 Ago 2011)

Nikkei 225.9,269.75 
-389.43 ( - 4.03%) nos vamos a guano


----------



## faraico (5 Ago 2011)

nikkei se da la vuelta....3,7% abajo....cierra en positivo :facepalm:

mañana viernes además, suelen ser días de bajadas importantes.


----------



## faraico (5 Ago 2011)

ex-perto dijo:


> Nikkei 225.9,324.67
> -334.51 ( - 3.46%)
> 
> futuros del IBEX 8500




8500 apenas es bajada, no?

si estamos en 8600 y pico...


----------



## luisfernando (5 Ago 2011)

Hechaba de menos estos días jojojojo


----------



## El Tuerto (5 Ago 2011)

*Desaparecen del Ibex 68.748 millones en un mes, como toda la Telefónica*
El miedo a España no cesa y desde el del 1 de julio, justo antes de que comenzaran los problemas para negociar el nuevo plan de rescate a Grecia, han desaparecido 68.748 millones de euros del Ibex, casi el valor de toda la Telefónica. En poco más de un mes, la capitalización del selectivo se ha reducido un 17,75% desde los 387.102 millones hasta los 318.354 millones de euros del cierre de hoy.
Desaparecen del Ibex 68.748 millones en un mes, como toda la Telefnica. Noticias en Invertia

*Pánico vendedor en las Bolsas a ambos lados del Atlántico*
La compuerta de las ventas bursátiles se abrió ayer de par en par ante la evidencia de que la crisis soberana se agrava a pasos agigantados, pero también por temor a una recaída de la economía mundial. El Ibex cerró con una pérdida del 3,89%, en línea con el duro castigo sufrido por el conjunto de las Bolsas mundiales, entre las que Wall Street se hundió un 5%.
http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/m...as-ambos-lados-atlantico/20110805cdscdimer_3/


----------



## Misterio (5 Ago 2011)

El rebote llegará en cuanto nuestros los dirigente se acojonen lo suficiente como para salir a decir que han tomado nuevas medidas, entonces el BCE ayudará sino Alemania nos ha dejado sin flotador en mitad del río y no tenemos ni puta idea de nadar .

Mi único miedo es haber leído a SNB y su predicción de cierre de mercados durante un mes....


----------



## burbufilia (5 Ago 2011)

DEREC dijo:


> Esto no es correcto, el pago de dividendo si que influye en el precio.



No me expliqué bien. El pago, sí. Pero entrar 3 meses o 5 meses antes teniendo en cuenta que se pagará el dividendo en tal fecha es una variable que apenas influye en el precio; o si influye, lo hace de una manera tan pequeña, que ante el mínimo estornudo del mercado, no se nota en nada.


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> 8500 apenas es bajada, no?
> 
> si estamos en 8600 y pico...




los futuros están ahora por debajo de 8400... a ver a las nueve... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hostia
> 
> Un Mega Down,... que de tiempo sin verlo




habrá que pensar en nuevos diseños... :fiufiu:



Saludos :X


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

Bueeeno, vamos a ver qué tal se da hoy....


----------



## Charlatan (5 Ago 2011)

En italia e estos momentos seguro que joden algo para no empezar a la par o incluso ni cotizar hoy......son mas listos


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!



pollastre dijo:


> Bueeeno, vamos a ver qué tal se da hoy....



Eso, valor y al toro....que diga al oso ::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

Guanos dias a todos 8:


----------



## BHAN83 (5 Ago 2011)

A los que esperáis un rebote hoy, os traigo esto:






jejeje

Suerte.


----------



## Charlatan (5 Ago 2011)

En caida libre..señores.


----------



## Discordante (5 Ago 2011)

Sin apenas haber pegado ojo aqui estamos de nuevo a ver como acabamos esta semana. Estos asiaticos no nos aguantan nada eh, menuda nochecita se han dado tambien.

Por preguntar y en plan vago total xq podria mirarlo en 1 minuto. Que bolsas son las mas madrugadoras de europa?


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

Joderrr qué mañanita vamos a tener.... el DOM ladder está para verlo, precioso, los niveles tienen entre uno y tres contratos máximo, hay pánico total a abrir posiciones.

En estos momentos, un mandril culero con 30.000€ podría desplazar 10 puntos el Dax arriba o abajo. Que se dice pronto.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (5 Ago 2011)

Aqui ando con el mocho limpiando la escabechina asiática de esta noche..., pero parece que no se ha secado el parquet y voy a tener que sacar otra vez la fregona para limpiar una mezcla de sangre y lágrimas
(jodo que apocalíptico me he levantado)


----------



## Condor (5 Ago 2011)

apocalíptica la prima de riesgo:

La prima de riesgo supera los 420 puntos

La prima de riesgo supera los 420 puntos,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

Desmadre total: operaciones de UN miserable contrato desplazando +-3 puntos al índice más serio de Europa. Pasen y vean a nuestros fantabulosos leones y elefantes:


----------



## Discordante (5 Ago 2011)

Para algunos daltonicos siempre esta verde y es un dia mas tampoco nos pongamos en lo peor


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

Condor dijo:


> apocalíptica la prima de riesgo:
> 
> La prima de riesgo supera los 420 puntos
> 
> La prima de riesgo supera los 420 puntos,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com




Madre mía, 425pb y 6,5% .... 

bueno, esto se acabó, es Game Over. Se ha cruzado la línea roja, e incluso ha salido el Cóndor a postear. Fue bonito disfrutar de soberanía fiscal mientras duró... sean felices ahí fuera, y buena suerte ::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

atencion que hemos llegado en el estocastico a sobreventa extrema , pero aun podemos caer mas y mantener la sobreventa , si estamos un par de dias o tres mas cayendo y esta caida nos lleva directamente al 8000 pues no hay nada que pensar 8:


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Desmadre total: operaciones de UN miserable contrato desplazando +-3 puntos al índice más serio de Europa. Pasen y vean a nuestros fantabulosos leones y elefantes:



Buenos días,

Con esta volatilidad y con las cosas tan contaminadas por el pánico es muy complicado afirmar nada, pero en principio el DAX abriría directamente en la zona de soporte que comentaba ayer como posibilidad. Muy importante que aparezca una reacción alcista, pero no hay que buscarla, porque esto, como dices, es de locura total.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Madre mía, 425pb y 6,5% ....
> 
> bueno, esto se acabó, es Game Over. Se ha cruzado la línea roja, e incluso ha salido el Cóndor a postear. Fue bonito disfrutar de soberanía fiscal mientras duró... sean felices ahí fuera, y buena suerte ::



los 8000 deberian coincidir con los 7% del 10Y ienso:


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Con esta volatilidad y con las cosas tan contaminadas por el pánico es muy complicado afirmar nada, pero en principio el DAX abriría directamente en la zona de soporte que comentaba ayer como posibilidad. Muy importante que aparezca una reacción alcista, pero no hay que buscarla, porque esto, como dices, es de locura total.




Te juro que yo no he visto una cosa igual en 3 años, Claca. Ver los paneles en movimiento es impresionante ahora mismo.


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los 8000 deberian coincidir con los 7% del 10Y ienso:



[YOUTUBE]‪Don erre que erre Paco Martinez Soria‬&rlm; - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


Conste que he de reconocer que vamos de cabeza hacia sus místicos 8000, pero es que no he podido contenerme ante su contumaz perseverancia


----------



## The Replicant (5 Ago 2011)

creo que hasta los leones están asustados :


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ago 2011)

Hola niños del futuro. Yo tambien estuve aqui. Esto que usabamos eran ordenadores. ¡¡Iban mejor que las tabletas de arcilla!!


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> atencion que hemos llegado en el estocastico a sobreventa extrema , pero aun podemos caer mas y mantener la sobreventa , si estamos un par de dias o tres mas cayendo y esta caida nos lleva directamente al 8000 pues no hay nada que pensar 8:



Francamente... si eso es así y no se desacelera la caída hasta los 8.000, entonces tienes todas las papeletas para acertar en que queda todavía dolor, porque los niveles que estamos tocando son importantísimos y no deberían ceder como mantequilla.


----------



## ProfePaco (5 Ago 2011)

yo también vi la caída del 5-8-11 en directo


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ago 2011)

Yo no se mucho de numeros aplicados a esto. Pero el miedo se huele en cantidades. O resucitan a Ibn Laden y lo vuelven a matar, o cualquier burrada al uso, o nos vamos a plomo en todo.


----------



## sugus (5 Ago 2011)

futuro del eurostox hoy -3,5 %

esto de que los mercados se autoregulen es bueno, no?

no entiendo tanta alarma.


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ago 2011)

ProfePaco dijo:


> yo también vi la caída del 5-8-11 en directo



Pues yo me voy a tener que ir a arreglar un water en un rato. Espero que no "tengan problemas tecnicos" los mercados antes de que vuelva.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Francamente... si eso es así y no se desacelera la caída hasta los 8.000, entonces tienes todas las papeletas para acertar en que queda todavía dolor, porque los niveles que estamos tocando son importantísimos y no deberían ceder como mantequilla.



dolor , te refieres a caer por debajo de 8000 ? :8: 

los indicadores rsi y estocastico dicen que ya estamos en sobreventa , estocastico esta en 2 :ouch: , yo lo tengo claro en los 8000 ni lo pienso 8:


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Ago 2011)

se deberia encausar por alta traición


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Viendo lo que comenta el sr.Pollastre ahora lo tengo mucho mas claro. Las gacelas fuera, que aqui se van a ver cosas que ni en Lehman. Algo gordo pasara. Probably Italy.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

Buenos días y tal.

Las manos quietas si no quieren salir desplumados del casino. En cuanto les venga bien filtran algún tema de la reunión Sarko, Merkel, Zapas y tenemos una subiida de 200p.

Solo muertoviviente podrá reirse de la subidita.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Catapummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Charlatan (5 Ago 2011)

Whisky................si
coca cola..............si
palomitas .............si
pizza...................si
condones?............si
gafas limpias.........si
mode ironic...........si


Todo preparado,pueden empezar......si hay huevos:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Pepito Burbujas (5 Ago 2011)

Economía para no expertos please: Efectos de caer por debajo de 8.000 ptos el IBEX35?


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ago 2011)

Primer dato que veo:

8.465,60


----------



## cocinerobasura (5 Ago 2011)

abren los mercados bien agustitos en toda Europa

sobre el -3% mas o menos de media.

España -2.35%


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Ago 2011)

mi porra, -7%


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ago 2011)

Me he cruzado de hilo.


----------



## ProfePaco (5 Ago 2011)

y la peña diciendo que hoy habría rebote...


----------



## aksarben (5 Ago 2011)

A este paso darán SACYRes con las tapas de los yogures, tapayogurismo bolsístico...


----------



## pyn (5 Ago 2011)

¿Quién era el que decía que hoy había rebote de gato muerto? Este gato está más que muerto, repito, bajo mi humilde opinión, vamos a vivir una temporada muy larga a niveles del ibex paupérrimos, hemos vivido dopados desde la caída de lehman y en cuanto han cerrado el grifo hemos vuelto a nuestros niveles de verdad.


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dolor , te refieres a caer por debajo de 8000 ? :8:
> 
> los indicadores rsi y estocastico dicen que ya estamos en sobreventa , estocastico esta en 2 :ouch: , yo lo tengo claro en los 8000 ni lo pienso 8:



Sí... creo que un IBEX por debajo de los 8.000 supone que los valores estén tocados de muerte, lo cual implicaría más caídas en el índice -que por ahora no contemplo-. Puede equivocarme, como me equivoque al pensar que en el entorno de los 8.800 se rebotaría y no me considero siemprealcista ni de coña, pero es que estos niveles, para el medio plazo, dicen mucho, y no es cosa de un par de directrices.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Ahora a esperar 6h a la apertura usana y el dato del paro.


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

Primer test, al menos, superado, se respetan en la apertura las principales referencias. Sigue siendo una locura máxima.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

Después de todo no parece tan violento el escenario. Por cierto el Stoxx rebotando más de 20 puntos pero aquí y el DAX sin gasolina desde el minuto 5 ::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

si llega a 8000 es casi imposible pasarlo sin un rebote guapo 8:


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sí... creo que un IBEX por debajo de los 8.000 supone que los valores estén tocados de muerte, lo cual implicaría más caídas en el índice -que por ahora no contemplo-. Puede equivocarme, como me equivoque al pensar que en el entorno de los 8.800 se rebotaría y no me considero siemprealcista ni de coña, pero es que estos niveles, para el medio plazo, dicen mucho, y no es cosa de un par de directrices.




Je... pues si llegamos a un Ibex por debajo de los 8000.... tal vez algunos comiencen a tomar determinadas "soluciones no convencionales"...


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

El SAN ha efectuado el mínimo más o menos por aquí:







...y reacción al alza del 2%.

Sería interesante que el dolor se trasladara a TEF y aliviara a los bancos.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

_*09:10 BOLSA DE FRANCIA SE DESPLOMA  
El el índice de referencia de la bolsa de París, el Cac 40, se deja un 6%.*_


No sé porque nos malmetemos con nuestro Churribex.


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> _*09:10 BOLSA DE FRANCIA SE DESPLOMA
> El el índice de referencia de la bolsa de París, el Cac 40, se deja un 6%.*_
> 
> 
> No sé porque nos malmetemos con nuestro Churribex.



Es muy importante no hacer correlaciones en estos momentos, aunque está claro que ningún índice se ha marcado un solo -todos han roto soportes y parado en el siguiente nivel al mismo tiempo-, también es verdad que el recorrido no es el mismo en cada caso.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2011)

Impresionante la estrategia de salida de los bancos centrales. ::

A esto le llamo yo tener un buen plan.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (5 Ago 2011)

Bueno, me parece que nuestro Ibex es el que mejor se comporta de Europa.


Europa
Indice Último Dif. Dif. % Hora Gráfica 
EUROSTOXX50 2.414,97 -82,9 -3,3% 04/08/2011 Acciones
FTSE EUROTOP 100 2.013,09 -59,3 -2,9% 09:20 
EUROTOP 300 963,30 -29,4 -3,0% 09:05 
DAX (Alemania) 6.165,94 -248,8 -3,9% 09:05 Acciones
CAC 40 (Francia) 3.235,07 -85,3 -2,6% 09:05 Acciones
FTSE 100 (Reino Unido) 5.240,44 -152,7 -2,8% 09:05 Acciones
FTSEMIB (Italia) 15.528,91 -599,2 -3,7% 09:20 Acciones
AEX (Holanda) 294,14 -6,7 -2,2% 09:05 Acciones
BEL20 (Bélgica) 2.145,90 -77,8 -3,5% 09:05 Acciones
SMI-Index 5.084,45 -200,8 -3,8% 09:04 Acciones


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

el ibex como siempre el que menos cae , pero luego le da por igualar a sus compis


----------



## ex-perto (5 Ago 2011)

buenos dias, la bolsa de Italia sigue cerrada?


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

La web de Cápatos sin actualizar, para mi que le ha dado un yuyu ::

Y en Tools Boerse el Stoxx lleva clavado 5 minutos en 2358 ienso:


----------



## pyn (5 Ago 2011)

Y los futuros del esepé han estado cerca de tocar los 1180...hay que ver lo que puede cambiar un escenario en menos de una semana.


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2011)

Warren dijo:


> *RBS -17,40 %* oh, my god !!!



Mil millones ha perdido en este trimestre. ¿no tenía participación el SAN ahí? ¿o rompieron la alianza y el intercambio?

Por cierto, si alguien espera a los yankies, que sea para ponerse corto. Ayer los fuegos artificiales los tiraron al cierre. O el dato de empleo es espectacular (oje! y creíble) o allí no hay rebote que valga.

Ayer fue el día. Así que por una vez me voy a permitir el lujo de ponerles las ganancias... porque merece la pena.











12 euros.

Sí, señor. Doce miserables euros. Yo el corto más recalcitrante del medio oeste... y ayer sólo fuí capaz de hacer eso. Manda cojones... 

Bueno afortunadamente tengo cortos en 1218 y... pero ya ven que consuelo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Warren dijo:


> *RBS -17,40 %* oh, my god !!!



:baba::baba:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (5 Ago 2011)

Alguien sabe qué ha pasado que el Ibex ya está en 0,6%?


----------



## Discordante (5 Ago 2011)

"Señora y caballero si acierta la bolita le doblo su dinero" sin ninguna base tecnica pero me da que aqui puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

El sector bancario europeo se ha quedado a las puertas del objetivo bajista comentado ayer, haciendo mínimo en los 148 (el objetivo son los 146). Es positivo que desacelere la caída al aproximarse al nivel, porque recuerdo que hablamos del 61% fibo.


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

La reacción del SAN desde mínimos es ya del 5%, muy buena señal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

sr.Pollastre el daxie, el daxieeeeeeeeeee, parelooooooooooooo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2011)

Parece que entra pasta pero basta decirlo para comerse un owned.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

09:28 MERCADOS 
Posibilidad de eurobono suaviza caídas de mercado
El estudio de un eurobono por parte de la UE (declaraciones de Oli Rehn en la BBC) provoca compras en el mercado de acciones y deuda periférica.

El Ibex 35 cae un 0,41% a 8650 y el Euro Stoxx 50 un 1,76%.

El bono a 10 años español suaviza las subidas al 6,34% y el italiano al 6,28%.


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

Volumen a positivo en progresión geométrica...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La reacción del SAN desde mínimos es ya del 5%, muy buena señal.



"Antonio quiero comprar, ponme un millon de pesetas en el santande".

Frase mas escuchada ahora mismo en las sucursales españolas, cambiando Antonio por el nombre del comercial o director de la sucursal en cuestion. La gacelada no fallamos.


----------



## aksarben (5 Ago 2011)

Estos son capaces de terminar en verde... luego recojo mi Nelson :cook:


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

09:28 MERCADOS 
Posibilidad de eurobono suaviza caídas de mercado
El estudio de un eurobono por parte de la UE (declaraciones de Oli Rehn en la BBC) provoca compras en el mercado de acciones y deuda periférica.

El Ibex 35 cae un 0,41% a 8650 y el Euro Stoxx 50 un 1,76%.

El bono a 10 años español suaviza las subidas al 6,34% y el italiano al 6,28%.


Reposteo que se ha quedado atrás y puede ser importante


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

Buenos días a todos. La cosa está al rojo, literalmente. Qué raro lo de Italia... Genera desconfianza hasta a mi que soy un buenazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

eso de posibilidad de eurobono , hay que me lol , presentaran un informe  

como si ya no estuviese estudiadisimo lo de los eurobonos , simplemente no quieren los eurobonos , no hay peligro de eurobonos amigos bajistas es un farol por lo menos en el corto plazo 8:


----------



## Franchi (5 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> 09:28 MERCADOS
> Posibilidad de eurobono suaviza caídas de mercado
> El estudio de un eurobono por parte de la UE (declaraciones de Oli Rehn en la BBC) provoca compras en el mercado de acciones y deuda periférica.
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

reto al rehn ese a aprobar los bonos europedos


----------



## debianita (5 Ago 2011)

ehhh ehhh 

pasaba a saludar :fiufiu: en especial a CreditoPropulsado, que se dejó caer hace poco.

Tenia en mente pillar unas matildes. Me decia, cuando lleguen a 14 me meto con todo el equipo. Y ahora, no tengo huevos :cook: si esto sigue así volveremos a ver al botas en 3 euros.

Mira mamá!! estoy en hinternec, en el hilo de guano.

Cuiden de su capital, que la cosa esta muy malita

Saludos a todos


----------



## Charlatan (5 Ago 2011)

Todo enfermo siente mejoria antes de morir.........

Todos los datos del dia son malos(RBS;Allianz,Produccion industrial....),el que meta pasta hoy tiene dos cojones....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

100 puntos le quedan al ibex, para saber si va en serio con la subida.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

me parece que hoy hay dato de pib ejpaño


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eso de posibilidad de eurobono , hay que me lol , presentaran un informe
> 
> como si ya no estuviese estudiadisimo lo de los eurobonos , simplemente no quieren los eurobonos , no hay peligro de eurobonos amigos bajistas es un farol por lo menos en el corto plazo 8:



Es que eso es igual. Ya se vio en mayo del año pasado de qué sirvió una subida de un 14% en una sola sesión motivada por fundamentales: para caer luego 1.800 puntos en menos de un mes.

El mercado digiere las cosas a su modo, por más que disfraces la comida en el paladar. 

Las referencias hoy están funcionando, insisto, creo que en los gráficos se ha visto que pese a la volatilidad, las paradas y reacciones aparecen donde toca. El mercado sigue bajo _su_ control, como siempre.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Aqui los unicos que haran que esto rompa son los usanos, no hay que darle muchas vueltas. Veremos como vienen hoy.

Sigo con mi apuesta de bajada de un 30% desde maximos.


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Aqui los unicos que haran que esto rompa son los usanos, no hay que darle muchas vueltas. Veremos como vienen hoy.
> 
> Sigo con mi apuesta de bajada de un 30% desde maximos.



¿Para USA?


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2011)

Lo puse antes, pero como edité el mensaje igual se lo perdieron. NO esperen a los yankies hoy salvo que el dato de paro sea bueno, sin revisiones ni cosas raras. Y aún así.
La caída de ayer lejos de frenar fué acelerando y siguió en el after... ahora está algo más calmado pero de aquí a las tres queda un mundo. 

Yo no esperaría nada bueno del dato de paro. Lo mejor que puede pasar es que sea "regular" y sin revisiones. Si malo, nos hundimos y si es demasiado bueno, tambien.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

No hay "mal" que por bien no venga !!! si sube a 9000 me cojo un corto en honor a muertoviviente, que ayer no me dio tiempo.


----------



## Yo2k1 (5 Ago 2011)

BCE comprando , no? Todo en rojo e IBEX verde?
Al final no pasara como ayer? Caidon?


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

Por cierto, los stops han de colocarse en función del entorno de volatilidad, para las acciones que tenemos en cartera, muy especialmente. Aquí el que esté dentro, ya sea largo o corto, está obligado a asumir un stop generoso, no hay otra. Los niveles funcionan, pero las dilataciones están a la orden del día, es lo que tiene el hedor a guano.


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

Joer, como siempre el Ibex dando la nota, todo rojo menos él.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Para USA?



Si. De ahi que desde la semana pasada este preguntando a que nivel corresponderia un sp en 1000-1100 puntos a nuestro indice patrio.

Tambien es cierto, que los anuncios que han hecho de la revision de datos, me ha mosqueado mucho, porque ponen peso a un cuerpo cuesta abajo, como si tramaran algo.


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si. De ahi que desde la semana pasada este preguntando a que nivel corresponderia un sp en 1000-1100 puntos a nuestro indice patrio.
> 
> Tambien es cierto, que los anuncios que han hecho de la revision de datos, me ha mosqueado mucho, porque ponen peso a un cuerpo cuesta abajo, como si tramaran algo.



Hombre, es que ese matiz de 1.000 a 1.100 no es precisamente una bagatela ::

Este finde intentaré ajustar niveles, pero así a ojo para que la cosa no se salga de madre, los 1.100 no deberían perderse.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

:ouch: En 8730 cambiados turbos 9550 a 9150 mas apalancamiento


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Vaya la economia española se ralentiza para el BdE, es decir, que estamos cayendo otra vez.


----------



## Antiparras (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :ouch: En 8730 cambiados turbos 9550 a 9150 mas apalancamiento



a las 11:30 cambio la trocola que el velocípedo no me pasa la itv. avisen si se forma un hombro-cabeza-codo con chepa invertida en el dixi o en el daxie..... si es que cuando nos ponemos técnicos...


----------



## INTRUDER (5 Ago 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> a las 11:30 cambio la trocola que el velocípedo no me pasa la itv. avisen si se forma un hombro-cabeza-codo con chepa invertida en el dixi o en el daxie..... si es que cuando nos ponemos técnicos...



.... manda huevos ,,,,,,


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> a las 11:30 cambio la trocola que el velocípedo no me pasa la itv. avisen si se forma un hombro-cabeza-codo con chepa invertida en el dixi o en el daxie..... si es que cuando nos ponemos técnicos...



por tecnico esto se va a los 8000 amigo , aqui no estamos de broma


----------



## Antiparras (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por tecnico esto se va a los 8000 amigo , aqui no estamos de broma



ud. que puede, yo no llevo turbos, lo mio es atmosferico de gasolina, y como mucho 6000-6500rpm en marchas cortas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Ya se que aqui los fundamentales...
Pero hay una cosa que si tenemos que tener en cuenta, y es que 2,6 trillones de dolares han ido a parar al mercado financiero, cosa jamas vista hasta la fecha. Y esas inyecciones ya no estan, ademas nos vienen y dicen que los datos economicos que mostraban un crecimiento no eran tales, y encima los datos actuales muestran debilidad.

Estamos-estabamos en maximos gracias a un dinero "falso" digamoslo asi, espero que me entiendan, y cuando a un drogadicto le quitas la droga, este reacciona.

Habra QE3? Muchos dicen que si, seguro, no hay otra posibilidad, pero es que eso de las qe no es mas que una expansion monetaria como si fueramos zimbague.

PD: El ibex se gira a 40 puntos de los 8800 donde toca una directriz bajista de estos ultimos dias. Toca esperar.

PD:¿Donde esta el sr.Fran cuando su pais le necesita?


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

Vaya lo que me está costando cerrar el objetivo diario... voy como en las trincheras, arrastrándome sin levantar la cabeza y poquito a poco. Ahora mismo estoy aún al 50% de objetivos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

No habia visto hasta ahora lo del certificado a los usanos, GRANDE TONUEL.


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

Para los que no podemos vivir sin Milán

http://borsa.corriere.it/azioni/xpisapi.dll?page=BorsaItaliana&ID=1


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya lo que me está costando cerrar el objetivo diario... voy como en las trincheras, arrastrándome sin levantar la cabeza y poquito a poco. Ahora mismo estoy aún al 50% de objetivos.



Pues hoy, poco antes de las 9 el stoxx estaba a la suficiente distancia del minimo como para arriesgar un largo con un stop estandar de 8 puntos, 70 puntos en menos de 2 horas.

Cosas de la volatilidad...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Ago 2011)

grafico de ayer


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ago 2011)

Voy a tener que conseguir un avatar como el mío pero al revés.... y con tomates en lugar de aplausos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

La Cartera de Bolinches - El miedo vuelve a los parqus - Cotizalia.com

Traigo algo de lectura para amenizar la espera


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy, poco antes de las 9 el stoxx estaba a la suficiente distancia del minimo como para arriesgar un largo con un stop estandar de 8 puntos, 70 puntos en menos de 2 horas.
> 
> Cosas de la volatilidad...




Sí, pero no hay cojones Mulder... por ejemplo: yo he podido cerrar el día con una sóla operación, de las claras: tenía proyección de techo en 6328, y el precio se ha parado más de 5 minutos en 633x. El reversal era de libro.

Le he metido, pero la volatibilidad es tan grande, que me he salido en 6310 por lo que pudiera pasar... para luego el precio cumplir la proyección a rajatabla y caer más de 100 puntos a 6216 

La AI sigue funcionando como siempre, pero el tinglado que hay montado es tal, que a veces la precaución me puede.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

Ayer *35* páginas de hilo, sin el rojo no somos nadie


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí, pero no hay cojones Mulder... por ejemplo: yo he podido cerrar el día con una sóla operación, de las claras: tenía proyección de techo en 6328, y el precio se ha parado más de 5 minutos en 633x. El reversal era de libro.
> 
> Le he metido, pero la volatibilidad es tan grande, que me he salido en 6310 por lo que pudiera pasar... para luego el precio cumplir la proyección a rajatabla y caer más de 100 puntos a 6216
> 
> La AI sigue funcionando como siempre, pero el tinglado que hay montado es tal, que a veces la precaución me puede.



Aqui la instantanea de pollastre operando con miedo


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

La batalla de los 8700 parece perdida


----------



## lokeno100 (5 Ago 2011)

si ha bajado a 8600, está en descendente.


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Aqui la instantanea de pollastre operando con miedo



Jajajaja!!! ya me gustaría verle a Ud. ahora mismo delante de su R4 gacelístico, Le Thruán xD


----------



## kaxkamel (5 Ago 2011)

gamesa no se cansa de recibir... parece el puching-ball de tyson


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Un largo para buscar el 8800?


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

2plx2 dijo:


> La batalla de los 8700 parece perdida



Ha sido comentarlo y traspasarlos  Como vuelva a máximos creo que le meto un cortito a la de ya


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Ha sido comentarlo y traspasarlos  Como vuelva a máximos creo que le meto un cortito a la de ya



Es un Don que tengo.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

hay que aprovechar los rebotitos para cargar mas cortos 8:


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Según fuentes privadas de Reuters, cuatro miembros del consejo del BCE han votado en contra de reactivar el programa de recompra de bonos, dos de ellos son el presidente del Bundesbank, Juergen Stark y dos consejeros del Benelux. Así no vamois a ningún lado. Esto no es ninguna unión europea. BCE al servicio de los países centrales.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

> Es una gran lástima que el inversor no tenga la suficiente memoria para recordar lo acontecido en ocasiones anteriores, sin embargo yo mantengo que el camino que tenemos por delante es muy parecido en dolor y sufrimiento al ocasionado en el año 2008 por lo que únicamente hay que tirar de hemeroteca para recordar que todos y cada uno de los rebotes son ocasiones para deshacerse de sus acciones y si goza de los conocimientos adecuados colocarse en el lado correcto del mercado... ¡el corto! Hay que recordar que cuando el miedo se acomoda en los mercados, es cuando realmente se gana dinero. Sólo el miedo es capaz de volver a colocar la acción del Santander a 3,70 euros... y el miedo regresa al parqué.



:baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

Se nota la batalla, como se tuerza nos vamos a los 7700 y a hacer record.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay que aprovechar los rebotitos para cargar mas cortos 8:



Je je, muertoviviente, alias _el predicador_


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

2plx2 dijo:


> Se nota la batalla, como se tuerza nos vamos a los 7700 y a hacer record.



Oye, es verdad, tienes un don, cuanto más catastrofista el comentario, más sube el Ibex


----------



## bmbnct (5 Ago 2011)

Mala pinta tiene ese doble techo... ienso:


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Muchos operadores comentan que se está viendo al BCE de nuevo comprando bonos, pero solo compra de Portugal e Irlanda. De España e Italia ni uno....son gente de ideas fijas...


Edito. Dentro corto 8750


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:ouch: cierro cortos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Cuando uno toma una decision, adelante con ella, y los alemanas son muy cabezones.

HOYGAN ustedes, exigo respuesta: Ahorro.com o igmarkets, me voy de interdin tras dos malas jugadas con ellos.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuando uno toma una decision, adelante con ella, y los alemanas son muy cabezones.
> 
> HOYGAN ustedes, exigo respuesta: Ahorro.com o igmarkets, me voy de interdin tras dos malas jugadas con ellos.



es los leoncios ya lo sabian , sabian que no se intervendria lo tenian todo calculado por eso se lanzan sin miedo a los rebotes


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

No voy ni palante ni patrás... con este baile esto se acerca demasiado al concepto de casino para mi gusto... cierro por hoy, prefiero medio pájaro en mano que menos dos volando.


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Oye, es verdad, tienes un don, cuanto más catastrofista el comentario, más sube el Ibex



Lo dije, tengo un don


----------



## Yo2k1 (5 Ago 2011)

Y toda europa sigue cayendo y españa en verde???? Alguno pensais que se tiene que dar la vuelta, o cerrara en verde y toda la UE en rojo rojisimo?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No voy ni palante ni patrás... con este baile esto se acerca demasiado al concepto de casino para mi gusto... cierro por hoy, prefiero medio pájaro en mano que menos dos volando.



Yo creo que es usted incluso muy valiente de estar con contratos grandes ahora mismo. 

Si que le agradeceria al final de la jornada un pantallazo con el volumen.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Y toda europa sigue cayendo y españa en verde???? Alguno pensais que se tiene que dar la vuelta, o cerrara en verde y toda la UE en rojo rojisimo?



Joer!!!! es que cada vez subimos más puestos en la Champions lij


_Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Italia acaba de pasar a España en el spread a 10 años con Alemania. Ahora mismo el italiano está en 385 y el español en 377. Se confirma lo que veníamos diciendo de que el mercado se está obsesionando más con Italia que con España que ya es decir_


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2011)

Vamos bien... ahora el problema es Italia y no España... inocho:


----------



## windslegend (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuando uno toma una decision, adelante con ella, y los alemanas son muy cabezones.
> 
> HOYGAN ustedes, exigo respuesta: Ahorro.com o igmarkets, me voy de interdin tras dos malas jugadas con ellos.



Yo estoy con igmarkets desde hace 1 año y por el momento muy contento, no me han gastado ninguna y trabajas con gráficos avanzados a través de prorealtime4 (haciendo 4 operaciones al mes te sale gratis).
Ahorro.com ni idea la verdad alomejor algún compañero te puede hablar de ellos.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Y toda europa sigue cayendo y españa en verde???? Alguno pensais que se tiene que dar la vuelta, o cerrara en verde y toda la UE en rojo rojisimo?



no se preocupe , españa va a igualar la caida de los cabeza cuadrada y a lo mejor lo superan


----------



## Urederra (5 Ago 2011)

Es una semana trágica.

Hoy sólo falta "rematah".


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuando uno toma una decision, adelante con ella, y los alemanas son muy cabezones.
> 
> HOYGAN ustedes, exigo respuesta: Ahorro.com o igmarkets, me voy de interdin tras dos malas jugadas con ellos.



Yo tengo Ahorro (no putadas, no cuelgues) pero mi perfil y conocimientos bursátiles son muy básicos y creo que los más prof. echan a faltar mejores gráficos, índices, tiempo real fuera del Ibex, materia primas ...


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

windslegend dijo:


> Yo estoy con igmarkets desde hace 1 año y por el momento muy contento, no me han gastado ninguna y trabajas con gráficos avanzados a través de prorealtime4 (haciendo 4 operaciones al mes te sale gratis).
> Ahorro.com ni idea la verdad alomejor algún compañero te puede hablar de ellos.



Pues por aquí IGMarkets tenía mala fama por sus spikes revienta stops fuera de horas, porque son creadores de mercado, no? (creo que se dice así) al menos futuros ibex.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Y ha tenido algun problema con las garantias?


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y ha tenido algun problema con las garantias?



Si es por mi, no le puedo decir mucho porque nunca voy al límite de la cuenta, solo una vez me llamaron al cierre para avisarme que estaba cerca del límite, pero el rebote del día siguiente me salvo el culo


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo creo que es usted incluso muy valiente de estar con contratos grandes ahora mismo.
> 
> Si que le agradeceria al final de la jornada un pantallazo con el volumen.



Le dejo lo que tengo hasta ahora en el VTS; no sé si podré estar por aquí esta tarde, ya que tengo "follón" (amigos, copas, comida, etc.) para poner el VTS de final de sesión, pero se hará lo que se pueda.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

Pues aquí otro que tiene comida familiar, pongo SL en máximos del día y en reconocimiento a muertoviviente no pongo SP y a esperar que no me suene el mensajito del móvil.  

Pásenlo bien !!!


----------



## jelou (5 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Y toda europa sigue cayendo y españa en verde???? Alguno pensais que se tiene que dar la vuelta, o cerrara en verde y toda la UE en rojo rojisimo?



No lo olvides, Spain is different :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

Pues es una pena que se vayan se van a perder la traca final.


----------



## Urederra (5 Ago 2011)

*El BCE está listo para empezar a comprar deuda de España si toma más medidas*

El BCE está listo para empezar a comprar deuda de España si toma más medidas - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2011)

España e Italia.

"Pero ¿quieres correr más que el oso?" "No. Me basta con correr más que tú"


----------



## The Replicant (5 Ago 2011)

Urederra dijo:


> *El BCE está listo para empezar a comprar deuda de España si toma más medidas*
> 
> El BCE está listo para empezar a comprar deuda de España si toma más medidas - elEconomista.es



subidón subidón

8.870,40
2,12% 183,90 pt

joder parece que han llamado al sastre de Camps y está tomando medidas como loco


----------



## windslegend (5 Ago 2011)

Urederra dijo:


> *El BCE está listo para empezar a comprar deuda de España si toma más medidas*
> 
> El BCE está listo para empezar a comprar deuda de España si toma más medidas - elEconomista.es



Recortes en 3,2,1 ....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un largo para buscar el 8800?



Una vez aqui porque no buscar el 8945?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Una vez aqui porque no buscar el 8945?



que hijos de fruta , con los rumore  a mi me gusta mas el 8000 :baba:


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (5 Ago 2011)

Mi bola de cristal dice que hoy acabamos en rojo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Es en plan langosta-centollo total, pero si quieren pueden, incluso las tiernecillas gacelas que aun se relamen las heridas entraran aun mas. Y luego otro hachazo.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ago 2011)

Se pueden contar por centenares de miles las gacelas que entraron ayer en SAN "porque no puede estar más barato" y hoy piensan que saben de bolsa.


----------



## univac (5 Ago 2011)

Hmm, BASF ya lleva un -3,20% hoy...se esta poniendo a punto de caramelo


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

estos hdp se resisten como gato panza arriba 8: pero no podran con los bajistas


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

Bono quiere un gobierno de concentración, el BCE quiere recortes a cambio de comprar deuda, en Italia y España son los bancos los que dan el tirón... Pues ya tengo el triángulo hecho. Let´s get retarded Ha, let´s get retarded in here.

‪Black eyed peas lets get retarded lyrics.‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana subidón... subidón...






siyalodeciayo ayer... :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


Saludos )


----------



## tarrito (5 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> siyalodeciayo ayer... :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:
> 
> 
> Saludos )



hoygaaaa!!! :cook:

"quotee" bien sus mensajes ... creo recordar que a la afoto subidón-subidón, le seguía otra :baba:

con cariño y tal :X


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Bueno cierro mi primera entrada de hoy un mini con mas 80 pipos, pero con las comisiones me pagan la luz sin poner el aire acondicionado.

Lo reconozco no tengo eggs a entrar con un contrato grande.


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ago 2011)

A los expertos, ¿esto se dara la vuelta y nos unimos a la orgia de sangre esta tarde?


----------



## windslegend (5 Ago 2011)

Yo entro corto con un mini en 8810 :fiufiu::fiufiu:
Cruzando dedos por que se de la vuelta


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Que cachondas son las maquinitas:


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> hoygaaaa!!! :cook:
> 
> "quotee" bien sus mensajes ... creo recordar que a la afoto subidón-subidón, le seguía otra :baba:
> 
> con cariño y tal :X





no se les escapa una...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Parece ya claro una resistencia al ultracortoplazo. Y el punto de despeño.


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2011)

¿estoy mirando mal o los yankies están entrando en calor?


----------



## rafaxl (5 Ago 2011)

Como me huele a encerrona esta subidita de mediodia, o eso o hay soplo de dato de empleo.


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Como me huele a encerrona esta subidita de mediodia, o eso o hay soplo de dato de empleo.



The U.S. added 85,000 jobs last month, leaving the 9.2 percent unemployment rate unchanged.

Crude Oil Heads for Biggest Weekly Decline Since May Amid Rout on Economy - Bloomberg

Parece que esta información lleva ya un rato dando vueltas por ahí en forma de tweet.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Al ibex, como las cabras locas, tienen que venir de fuera a meterlo en el redil.

El SAN pepon pepon. Hoy con muchisimo volumen, si es que no fallamos. :XX:


----------



## windslegend (5 Ago 2011)

2plx2 dijo:


> The U.S. added 85,000 jobs last month, leaving the 9.2 percent unemployment rate unchanged.
> 
> Crude Oil Heads for Biggest Weekly Decline Since May Amid Rout on Economy - Bloomberg
> 
> Parece que esta información lleva ya un rato dando vueltas por ahí en forma de tweet.



No es muy buena noticia, esperemos que los mercados se lo tomen como un dato en contra ienso:


----------



## The Replicant (5 Ago 2011)

windslegend dijo:


> No es muy buena noticia, esperemos que los mercados se lo tomen como un dato en contra ienso:



ni buena ni mala sino todo lo contrario

pero creo que hoy toca verde


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

bueno señores a por los 8000 , es probable que hoy mismo lo veamos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

El pilon al final rompe.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Nada que no hay manera.





[YOUTUBE]FUJUubrz3Xo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Urederra (5 Ago 2011)

¿ Acaba la gráfica del IBEX hoy como una bonita vista de una montaña desde lejos?


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Como me huele a encerrona esta subidita de mediodia, o eso o hay soplo de dato de empleo.



Redios!!! compra! compraaa...!!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ago 2011)

Hola que tal

El sp petando ojetes de cortos con 20 puntos en pocos segundos


----------



## rafaxl (5 Ago 2011)

+117.000 empleos. Ahi vamos.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

a los 8000 cojones ya , no es que me empeñe solo que es por TECNICO  8:


----------



## windslegend (5 Ago 2011)

Me cago en la mar reventada de stop loss... ha subido a 8920 en un segundo :´(


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Una vez aqui porque no buscar el 8945?



Ya se aproxima, a la linea marcada.


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

EEUU creó 117.000 empleos en julio: la tasa de paro baja al 9,1%

Cago en tal, ya no te puedes fiar ni de los soplos de fuentes no fiables.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

2plx2 dijo:


> EEUU creó 117.000 empleos en julio: la tasa de paro baja al 9,1%
> 
> Cago en tal, ya no te puedes fiar ni de los soplos de fuentes no fiables.



Aqui un soplo que esta circulando , dicen que nos vamos a los 8000 :baba: 8:


----------



## jelou (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores a por los 8000 , es probable que hoy mismo lo veamos



Estamos en 8800 ahora :S


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

No no, si usted las ideas las tiene claras y firmes, si si. No se baja usted de su burro. Eso es bueno, las motos se venden a fuerza de pico y pala.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

jelou dijo:


> Estamos en 8800 ahora :S



eso da igual amigo , bueno no porque le dan una oportunidad de cargar cortos baratitos 8:


----------



## Cimoc (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los 8000 cojones ya , no es que me empeñe solo que es por TECNICO  8:



Cualquiera diría que no te empeñas


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

Cimoc dijo:


> Cualquiera diría que no te empeñas



bueno lo admito estoy empeñao hasta los calzoncillos


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los 8000 cojones ya , no es que me empeñe solo que es por TECNICO  8:



Yo tengo un sistema técnico que desde este sábado pasado (si no antes) me anunciaba rebote para hoy.

Pero no hay que obsesionarse, lo técnico es como Murphy, puede fallar y fallará, por eso hay que estar preparado para que los pronósticos no se cumplan. Esto lo aprendí muy bien a base de perder dinero.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

ahora en serio no tiene pinta de terminar en verde , con lo que a caido todos estos dias ahora mismo si lo quisieran subir debiamos estar encima de los 9000 ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Ahora mismo esta jugando hacia donde va.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora mismo esta jugando hacia donde va.



tiene toda la pinta de que el sp va a continuar la caida hacia el objetivo del h-c-h en los 1130-1140 que es objetivo minimo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

En 763c hay un soporte, que lo ha tocado varias veces ya. La pelicula la marca usa, si van abajo arrastran al ibex seguro, pero como estan ahi ahi tonteando pues tenemos esto.


----------



## burbufilia (5 Ago 2011)

*[edito]* os habéis adelantado, pero la noticia es relativamente reciente:

Esta noticia es de las 15:05. Rebote o descontado?

_ACTUALIZA: EEUU: Nóminas empleos no agrícolas suben 117.000 julio 05/08/11 15:05
==================================================================

Informe empleo EE.UU. ! Consenso: !

Julio Junio ! Nóminas: +75.000 !

Nóminas +117.000 +46.000r ! !

Tasa desempleo 9,1% 9,2% ! Real: +117.000!

Ingresos/hora US$23,13 US$23,03r ! !

==================================================================

WASHINGTON (Dow Jones)--La economía estadounidense generó más empleos de lo esperado en julio y la tasa de desempleo descendió, una noticia que debería ayudar a calmar las preocupaciones del mercado sobre una posible recesión.

Las nóminas de empleo no agrícola crecieron en 117.000 en julio, luego que las empresas del sector privado crearan 154.000 empleos, según los resultados de una encuesta a empleadores publicados el viernes por el Departamento de Trabajo.

Las cifras de las nóminas de los dos meses anteriores fueron revisadas al alza, en un total de 56.000. Las nóminas crecieron 46.000 en junio y 53.000 en mayo.

La tasa de desempleo, que se obtiene a partir de una encuesta separada a los hogares, cayó al 9,1% en julio desde el 9,2% de junio. De todos modos, existen casi 14 millones de personas en el país a las que les gustaría encontrar empleo pero no pueden conseguirlo.

Las cifras fueron mejores a las esperadas y podrían ayudar a impulsar los mercados bursátiles, que registraron fuertes descensos el jueves por los temores ante una posible nueva recesión.

Los economistas consultados por Dow Jones Newswires habían proyectado, en promedio, que las nóminas aumentarían en 75.000 en julio y que la tasa de desempleo se mantendría sin cambios en el 9,2%.

La economía estadounidense se contrajo de manera pronunciada en el primer semestre, lo que acrecentó los temores de que pudiera volver a entrar en una recesión sólo dos años después del término de la severa desaceleración que se produjo tras la crisis financiera.

Las empresas del sector privado, que representan cerca del 70% de la fuerza de trabajo, generaron 154.000 empleos en julio. En junio, el sector privado creó 80.000 empleos.

En el desglose de julio, la creación de empleos en el sector manufacturero aumentó en 24.000 empleos, más del doble del avance del mes previo. En el sector de la construcción, en tanto, se crearon 8.000 empleos. Sin embargo, el sector de la vivienda continúa siendo un lastre en la economía.

Por su parte, el gobierno eliminó un total de 37.000 empleos en el mes, el noveno descenso consecutivo, debido principalmente a los despidos por parte de los gobiernos estatales y locales.

El informe del viernes mostró que un 44,4% de los desempleados, o 6,2 millones de estadounidenses, habían estado desocupados por más de seis meses en julio.

En tanto, el ingreso promedio por hora de los trabajadores aumentó en US$0,10 a US$23,13 el mes pasado. En el último año, el ingreso promedio ha crecido sólo el 2,3%.

-Por Luca Di Leo, Dow Jones Newswires; 202-862-6682; luca.dileo@dowjones.com _

Sacado de renta4


----------



## kaxkamel (5 Ago 2011)

hablando en plata...

los que tenemos poca idea de esto de jugar en el casino en el día a día y somos largoplacistas o estamos pensando en hacernos parte de nuestro plan de jubilación con acciones del churribex... mejor nos esperamos a septiembre (o al octubre del tocho) a los 8000 inmediatos, a los 6700 de muertoviviente, a los 3000 de tonuel... o lo que toque, y cargamos entonces.

correcto?

si es correcto, se agradecería llegado el momento, que la peña-gurú se echara a la piscina y recomendara 4 ó 5 valores.
Creo que no es cosa exclusivamente mía que nos fiamos mucho más de vosotros que del corbatero-sonrisas del banco-cajita donde tenemos los cuatro duros ahorrados


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tiene toda la pinta de que el sp va a continuar la caida hacia el objetivo del h-c-h en los 1130-1140 que es objetivo minimo




Supongo que habrá recogido beneficios como le aconsejé ayer... o mejor se espera y los recoge en los místicos 8000 ... oh wait !


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> hablando en plata...
> 
> los que tenemos poca idea de esto de jugar en el casino en el día a día y somos largoplacistas o estamos pensando en hacernos parte de nuestro plan de jubilación con acciones del churribex... mejor nos esperamos a septiembre (o al octubre del tocho) a los 8000 de muertoviviente, a los 7000 del otro, a los 3000 de tonuel... o lo que toque, y cargamos entonces.
> 
> ...



los mios no son 8000 , son los 6700 pero creo que en 8000 rebotara por unas cuantas sesiones no mas de 7 u 8 pa luego caer . ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Hombre, si esta corto en 9800, yo creo que como mucho iriamos a 9200, asi que tranquilo puede estar, con un milloncejo de pesetas mas o menos seguro, o donde yo por lo menos pondria el sp.


----------



## kaxkamel (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los mios no son 8000 , son los 6700 pero creo que en 8000 rebotara por unas cuantas sesiones no mas de 7 u 8 pa luego caer . ienso:



corregido.
es que la última vez me esperé a los 6500... y me quedé sin entrar (por cutre) con lo que perdí el rally y todo lo demás


----------



## burbufilia (5 Ago 2011)

Se puede confirmar rebote de gato muerto en torno al 8700? Tenía pensado hacer stop en un largo sobre esa zona. Seguiría bajista si no viene nadie este fin de semana con el carrito de los helados


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Ahora veremos si el rebote de gato muerto no lo hacen los USA.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

alguien tiene vix en tiempo real , ayer cerro en 31,66 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Todos pensando lo mismo, sera lo contrario entonces. :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Todos pensando lo mismo, sera lo contrario entonces. :XX:



rompiendo la clavicular y alejandose con fuerza , y rompiendo el vix con muchisima fuerza la bajista como no quieren que este tan bajista 

es que lo estan haciendo de libro amigos ienso:


----------



## jelou (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los 8000 cojones ya , no es que me empeñe solo que es por TECNICO  8:



Y ahora que dices.... :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Batalla en esa zona, quien ganara?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

jelou dijo:


> Y ahora que dices.... :fiufiu:



en eso estamos amigo 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Parece que ganan los bajistas


----------



## aitor33 (5 Ago 2011)

PUFFF...empiezan todos los indices a ponerse ROJOS


----------



## burbufilia (5 Ago 2011)

Tranquilos, acabo de hacerle stop a mi largo. Ahora os vais a 9200 directo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Illo ha venio er'guano y larajao entero a pepon.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (5 Ago 2011)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Mi bola de cristal dice que hoy acabamos en rojo.



Citando para posible owned.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

ahi esta el rally bajista no va a parar hasta los 8000 salvo algunos rebotitos donde se podran cargar mas cortos , yo ni me molesto en intradiar porque esta complicadisimo para mi punto de vista


----------



## Misterio (5 Ago 2011)

Lo prometido es deuda y esta mañana a primera hora compre Telefónica a 14,50, y viendo como van los americanos o habla Bernie o voy a ser inversor hasta a largo plazo no hasta la tumba más bien


----------



## Diegales (5 Ago 2011)

Esto es un circo. El IBEX ahora en negativo. Por poco, pero negativo.


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

Tantas vueltas para llegar al mismo sitio.


----------



## Livrac (5 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes 


@ Muertoviviente nos estamos acercando al target 




Salu2


----------



## Monkey Business (5 Ago 2011)

Como Gacela que soy...creo que voy a esperar a que amaine la tormenta


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

2plx2 dijo:


> Tantas vueltas para llegar al mismo sitio.



Si pero algunos con unos cuantos pipos mas. Ya sabe que entre que sube y baja, aqui tambien se gana.


----------



## Taquión (5 Ago 2011)

VIX sube a 32 8:

VIX - Stock Quote for CBOE Volatility Index - VIX Stock price - real time stock quote for CBOE Volatility Index


----------



## burbufilia (5 Ago 2011)

No queda nada que lo sostenga. El dato de empleo USA no ha sido suficiente. Ese era mi as en la manga, pero ha fallado.

Estoy fuera. Suerte y en principio esperaré a largos cerca de 8 mil como comentáis. 

Los largos, no descartéis helicopterazo de USA y Europa este fin de semana de agosto. A los políticos les gusta hacer esas cosas en esos días.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si pero algunos con unos cuantos pipos mas. Ya sabe que entre que sube y baja, aqui tambien se gana.



mi enhorabuena chinito , yo soy muy torpe para el intradia 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Pongo el stop en el 8763c y que lleguen esos 8000 sr.Muertoviviente.

A las 5 vuelvo.


----------



## Antiparras (5 Ago 2011)

vuelta al 1200, a ver si se deciden de una vez


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

Ahora que se ha ido chinito vamos a tumbar esto de una vez.


----------



## Fran200 (5 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes señores..que jornada mas entretenida!!! Y lo que nos queda.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

sesion impresionante ahora en verde , cambio mi prediccion a 12000


----------



## Yo2k1 (5 Ago 2011)

Subia el DJ y el ibex bajaba. Ahora baja el DJ y sube el ibex?
Se han tomado unas copas de whisky despues de comer o algo asi?


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Subia el DJ y el ibex bajaba. Ahora baja el DJ y sube el ibex?
> Se han tomado unas copas de whisky despues de comer o algo asi?



Es que en el IBEX miran los datos en una web gratuita, por eso el retraso.


----------



## torracollons (5 Ago 2011)

En 6 meses el ibex ha perdido casi el 20%. Nostamal.


----------



## INTRUDER (5 Ago 2011)

¿Que le pasa al DAX, Sr. Pollastre?

dia de bojos.


----------



## Jordi Segurola (5 Ago 2011)

El IBEX35 es un engañabobos, un anuncio para que aprezca que la bolsa española va bien. Cuando desciende por debajo de un cierto valor, el gobierno pide a los bancos que compren acciones de tal y cual empresa del IBEX35 y la cosa ya mejora. Elte indicador es solo un anuncio y como tal falso de toda falsedad.
Incluso si fuera un canculo honrado y representativo (que con su definicion actual no puedee serlo) no significaria nada pues la economia pued ir bien y la bolsa ir mal y viceversa. Un truco muy usado en los USA para hacer subir cotizaciones de una empresa es despedir a 2,000 tios (o al menos anuncicarlo), lo que hace que la cotizacion de la empresa despedidora suba como a espùma.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

Estoy de vuelta. Mis minis en 8750 con SL 8770 volaron por los aires poco después de irme, y mientras han tenido tiempo de estar 100 puntos más arriba y 100 puntos más abajo, bufff, esto me supera 

A ver si todavía se puede pescar algo.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

el ibex no tendra huevos de cerrar verde , sabiendo que el sp se puede hostiar como ayer y ademas no tendra huevos de dejarme como un bajista obsesionao 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Por dos puntillos no me han ventilado. Sr.Fran como ve la ultima hora?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por dos puntillos no me han ventilado. Sr.Fran como ve la ultima hora?



usted exprime hasta el ultimo pipo , no sera usted uno de esas maquinas de High frequency trading HFT ? es que ahora ya saben pensar ? ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Hace dos paginas ya marque la zona donde las maquinas estaban jugando.

Si yo tuviera maquinitas de esas, no seria probe. No se como seran sus codigos, pero tienen precision quirurgica


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2011)

Jordi Segurola dijo:


> El IBEX35 es un engañabobos, un anuncio para que aprezca que la bolsa española va bien. Cuando desciende por debajo de un cierto valor, el gobierno pide a los bancos que compren acciones de tal y cual empresa del IBEX35 y la cosa ya mejora. Elte indicador es solo un anuncio y como tal falso de toda falsedad.
> Incluso si fuera un canculo honrado y representativo (que con su definicion actual no puedee serlo) no significaria nada pues la economia pued ir bien y la bolsa ir mal y viceversa. Un truco muy usado en los USA para hacer subir cotizaciones de una empresa es despedir a 2,000 tios (o al menos anuncicarlo), lo que hace que la cotizacion de la empresa despedidora suba como a espùma.



No te has enterado de la misa ni la mitad, tienes razón en que el Ibex es un engañabobos y poco representativo, al igual que lo son todos los grandes índices del mundo, pero no sabes realmente porqué y te dedicas a aducir las típicas razones del bombillo de turno.

La razón es muy sencilla, un comité de expertos expulsa a las empresas con peores resultados y luego deja entrar a las mejores, esto pasa en todos los índices grandes, por esa razón estos índices no son representativos de la economía.

¿ah, pero es que un índice ha de ser representativo de la economía de un país? JA! )


----------



## ex-perto (5 Ago 2011)

Jordi Segurola dijo:


> El IBEX35 es un engañabobos, un anuncio para que aprezca que la bolsa española va bien. Cuando desciende por debajo de un cierto valor, el gobierno pide a los bancos que compren acciones de tal y cual empresa del IBEX35 y la cosa ya mejora. Elte indicador es solo un anuncio y como tal falso de toda falsedad.
> Incluso si fuera un canculo honrado y representativo (que con su definicion actual no puedee serlo) no significaria nada pues la economia pued ir bien y la bolsa ir mal y viceversa. Un truco muy usado en los USA para hacer subir cotizaciones de una empresa es despedir a 2,000 tios (o al menos anuncicarlo), lo que hace que la cotizacion de la empresa despedidora suba como a espùma.



y todo eso lo ha aprendido usted solo?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

@Mulder, no es que la gente no sepa que es la bolsa, es que no saben que es el sistema.
Y de ahi viene todo. Todo aquel que se cree que una bolsa es lo que dice un manual de economia tiene todas las papeletas de perder.


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @Mulder, no es que la gente no sepa que es la bolsa, es que no saben que es el sistema.
> Y de ahi viene todo. Todo aquel que se cree que una bolsa es lo que dice un manual de economia tiene todas las papeletas de perder.



Para eso estoy yo, para explicarselo 

Pero las razones perrofláuticas las tiene demasiada gente metidas en la cabeza gracias a años de leer prensa perrofláutica y escuchar a políticos perroflautas, aquí mucha gente ha perdido el norte por completo, incluido todo el movimiento 15-M (al que admiro por rebelarse pero no respaldo por lo que piden). Todo se resume en que todos saben que no hay dinero pero nadie pierde la oportunidad de pedir el 'que hay de lo mio' y seguimos jugando a ese juego ilógico una y otra vez, nadie piensa en la imposibilidad de ello y mucho menos busca que la verdadera causa de que no haya dinero es precisamente por exceso de 'que hay de lo mio'.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Cierro con mas 70pipos que macanso esperar. Que vaya bien a los que esten dentro.

@Mulder, totalmente de acuerdo. La realidad les hara ver.


----------



## Fran200 (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por dos puntillos no me han ventilado. Sr.Fran como ve la ultima hora?



Por no ver no me veo ni la punta la nariz, así que calcule.

Por mi podríamos cerrar cerquita de los 800, pero los USA se hacen demasiado los remolones.:cook::cook:


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

Un ataque más a los 8700, que traigan las tuneladoras!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

que cansino es el ibex :ouch: seguro que cierra verde aunque sea con medio pipo :vomito:

edito , parece que se esta animando el jodio :baba:


----------



## Fran200 (5 Ago 2011)

Desde ahora y desde aquí se decide la jornada, Ready?


----------



## univac (5 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> *Para eso estoy yo, para explicarselo *
> 
> Pero las razones perrofláuticas las tiene demasiada gente metidas en la cabeza gracias a años de leer prensa perrofláutica y escuchar a políticos perroflautas, aquí mucha gente ha perdido el norte por completo, incluido todo el movimiento 15-M (al que admiro por rebelarse pero no respaldo por lo que piden). Todo se resume en que todos saben que no hay dinero pero nadie pierde la oportunidad de pedir el 'que hay de lo mio' y seguimos jugando a ese juego ilógico una y otra vez, nadie piensa en la imposibilidad de ello y mucho menos busca que la verdadera causa de que no haya dinero es precisamente por exceso de 'que hay de lo mio'.



Y muchos que se lo agradecemos, en este hilo a menudo o bien ya sabes las cosas o bien no mereces saberlas. Desde luego es el lugar mas duro para aprender dentro del foro. 

Relajen los gatillos, saludos


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2011)

SP ataca minimos del día y cruce de medias móviles... hatsa aquí piping, ahora waiting.


----------



## Urederra (5 Ago 2011)

¿ Buen momento para posicionarse para la semana que viene?


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2011)

Adios....!


----------



## Fran200 (5 Ago 2011)

Urederra dijo:


> ¿ Buen momento para posicionarse para la semana que viene?



Puede ser, la elección es a cuatro patas o de rodillas....::::


P.D. Es broma, hay que esperar una jornada más, al menos.


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2011)

jajaja.... porque estoy solo, que sino...


----------



## Antiparras (5 Ago 2011)

hoy le estan zurrando a bank of america y al citi por donde amargan los pepinos.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

esta pasando lo de siempre , los demas bajando y el ibex chulo casi no bajo pero luego se iguala , sino se iguala a los demas o se acerca mucho a sus caidas yo me salgo me dan igual los ochomiles ienso:


----------



## Fran200 (5 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Desde ahora y desde aquí se decide la jornada, Ready?



Primer movimiento 30 puntos barrida de largos.


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2011)

el volumen sube con los nuevos mínimos, mientras las compras parecen reducirse...


----------



## judas iskariote (5 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Para eso estoy yo, para explicarselo
> 
> Pero las razones perrofláuticas las tiene demasiada gente metidas en la cabeza gracias a años de leer prensa perrofláutica y escuchar a políticos perroflautas, aquí mucha gente ha perdido el norte por completo, incluido todo el movimiento 15-M (al que admiro por rebelarse pero no respaldo por lo que piden). Todo se resume en que todos saben que no hay dinero pero nadie pierde la oportunidad de pedir el 'que hay de lo mio' y seguimos jugando a ese juego ilógico una y otra vez, nadie piensa en la imposibilidad de ello y mucho menos busca que la verdadera causa de que no haya dinero es precisamente por exceso de 'que hay de lo mio'.



Y que tienes tu en contra de los perroflautas? Si tu eres como los piojos que habitan en las melenas de los perroflautas. Un simple parasito.

Probablemente muchos de esos perroflautas trabajen en cosas PRODUCTIVAS. Yo hago piezas de coche, me pagan y compro tomates de los que planta pepito ( o juanito, que no tiene porque esatr hipotecado)

Los que pululais por aqui, no producis mas que jaquecas a los demas. Un pico y una pala os daba yo a mas de uno.

Ala, ya podeis decirme a mi tambien que soy un necio que no comprende el sistema.

Demasiado bien lo comprendo, y por eso, si quereis comer, os ponia a producir algo pero ya.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Leoncio cab*** parece que me han leido, me voy y lo mueven, desgracia la mi, ay señor dame fuerzas para doblar el espinazo que aqui sentao no saco un jornal.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

que le den al puto ibex , me voy con las plusvis de fiesta , no me gusta na de na 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Le parece poco lo que hago por el mundo, que me gasto to lo que gano, pa que los probes, como os solemos llamar, podais ganar un jornal. Ay que me LOL.

Voy a poner IRONIC MODE que si igual no lo entienden algunos.


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2011)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Y que tienes tu en contra de los perroflautas? Si tu eres como los piojos que habitan en las melenas de los perroflautas. Un simple parasito.
> 
> Probablemente muchos de esos perroflautas trabajen en cosas PRODUCTIVAS. Yo hago piezas de coche, me pagan y compro tomates de los que planta pepito ( o juanito, que no tiene porque esatr hipotecado)
> 
> ...



...y haces piezas de coche... Curioso, si no fuera por nosotros (en parte) no tendrías trabajo.


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2011)

largo en 83. bua esto es un desmadre... segun vengo a escribir me salta el SP. (10p)


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

Ole ese Ibex torero, el único valor del mundo en verde y con dos...


----------



## judas iskariote (5 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> ...y haces piezas de coche... Curioso, si no fuera por nosotros (en parte) no tendrías trabajo.



Claro, todo el mundo sabe que la gente cambia de coche porque la bolsa y la especulacion existen.:rolleye:

Venga ahora solo falta que alguien me salga con el mantra de que yo tambien especulo cuando compro dos botellas de aceite en vez de una cuando esta en oferta.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

creo que tendra un rebote mas o menos de consideracion , que bueno que me sali a tiempo , me llevo 7 centimos por 8000 turbitos ademas de lo que ya llevaba ganado :baba:


----------



## Fran200 (5 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Primer movimiento 30 puntos barrida de largos.



Segundo movimiento 60 arriba desde el nivel relevante...barrida de cortos.

Lo único que ahora siento remordimientos de lo "trinkado" al leer al señor de arriba.

Pero comprenda a estos pobres ejpeculadores, la avaricia de no doblar el espinazo y ganar más, nos quita las ganas de coger el pico y la pala. Que si hay que hacerlo se hace! pero de momento hacerlo paná, como que no.

Edito para poner:

MODE Ejpeculador parasito Off


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Ago 2011)

Pasaba a saludar
Les veo disfrutando.
Toi de cursillos,pa que no me digais "haver estudiao" y eso.
Hay sangre,soy feliz
S2 y plusvis pa todos


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2011)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Claro, todo el mundo sabe que la gente cambia de coche porque la bolsa y la especulacion existen.:rolleye:
> 
> Venga ahora solo falta que alguien me salga con el mantra de que yo tambien especulo cuando compro dos botellas de aceite en vez de una cuando esta en oferta.



No, su empresa, o el cliente de su empresa, existe (en parte) porque alguien creó un mercado en el que captar capitales para tener el dinero suficiente y poder montarla.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Pero la figura sigue siendo bajista, sr.Muertoviviente, no se baje. 

Aunque igual el daxie el lunes.....


----------



## burbufilia (5 Ago 2011)

univac dijo:


> Y muchos que se lo agradecemos, en este hilo a menudo o bien ya sabes las cosas o bien no mereces saberlas.



Caray. Sintetizaste a la perfección el contenido del hilo 

Aunque discrepo. Yo necesito aprender más y merezco "de saber" porque yo lo val...porque yo lo quiero valer.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Off topic: Ya decia yo que el nuevo sub ceramico era muy caro
Bruselas investiga un posible cártel entre fabricantes de relojes de lujo - elEconomista.es

A gastar señores, yo mañana pico y pala, que planto berenjenas en mi huerto.


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2011)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Y que tienes tu en contra de los perroflautas? Si tu eres como los piojos que habitan en las melenas de los perroflautas. Un simple parasito.
> 
> Probablemente muchos de esos perroflautas trabajen en cosas PRODUCTIVAS. Yo hago piezas de coche, me pagan y compro tomates de los que planta pepito ( o juanito, que no tiene porque esatr hipotecado)
> 
> ...



He calificado como perroflautas a políticos y a la prensa afín a los políticos ¿que tengo en contra de ellos? pues sencillamente que todo es culpa de ellos, por si te parece poco, lo que me pregunto es que tienes tu a favor de ellos.

No, no entiendes el sistema cuando dices que NO PRODUCIMOS, la gente que invierte en bolsa hace mucho más por la producción que cualquier político del mundo, simplemente ofrecen el capital con el que se montan negocios como el tuyo de coches, o contribuyen a que la banca ofrezca crédito para ello. Sin capital no hay inversión+desarrollo, sin capital no hay evolución posible.

Y ahora sigue creyéndote toda la mierda que destilan los políticos para que sigas creyendo que comprendes el sistema, que el dinero aparece por generación espontánea y por supuesto sigue creyendo que el hecho de que algunos ganen dinero en los mercados significa ser un parásito porque no entiendes su trabajo ni pretendes entenderlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero la figura sigue siendo bajista, sr.Muertoviviente, no se baje.
> 
> Aunque igual el daxie el lunes.....



es que en el ibex la sobreventa es extrema , el estocastico marcaba 2 y viendo el grafico buscando a ver cuando se alcanzo el mismo nivel de sobreventa vi que nunca antes :ouch: pero habia que darle el beneficio de la duda a la tendencia bajista . El hecho de que el ibex no caiga como sus compis es lo que finalmente me a hecho cambiar de opinion .

me voy tranquilo con los dineros , ahora mismo tiene demasiado riesgo estar corto pero tampoco me pongo largo , esta claro la tendencia es bajista pero toca rebotin tal vez para celebrar que italia se va al hoyo primero :vomito: 

bueno la proxima semana a buscar un buen punto pa ponerse corto 8:


----------



## judas iskariote (5 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> No, su empresa, o el cliente de su empresa, existe (en parte) porque alguien creó un mercado en el que captar capitales para tener el dinero suficiente y poder montarla.



No. La empresa donde me prostituyo existe porque un señor con dos cojones puso todos sus ahorros encima de la mesa, y pidio un credito a un banco.


----------



## Fran200 (5 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Desde ahora y desde aquí se decide la jornada, Ready?



Que originales, han cerrado justo aquí...no sin antes pegar un "coletazo" para ambos lados y fastidiar a unos pocos. Al final ni chicha, ni limoná. Eso si la cosa se me complica un poco más en mi proyección. A ver que nos cuentan luego nuestros amados dirigentes,


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Ago 2011)

Muchas gracias señores, hoy he aprendido unas cuantas cosas. A judas iskariote, abre otro hilo si quieres debatir sobre ese tipo de temas, no creo que este sea el lugar indicado.


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2011)

judas iskariote dijo:


> No. La empresa donde me prostituyo existe porque un señor con dos cojones puso todos sus ahorros encima de la mesa, y pidio un credito a un banco.



No comments, ahora ando liado... Nos acercamos al objetivo que puse del HCH. Veremos si acierto o si me quedo corto como decía Muertoviviente, en cuyo caso probablemente no lo veamos hoy... o sí.


----------



## Charlatan (5 Ago 2011)

judas iskariote dijo:


> No. La empresa donde me prostituyo existe porque un señor con dos cojones puso todos sus ahorros encima de la mesa, y pidio un credito a un banco.



y el banco saca la pasta de los mercados.oh wait::::


----------



## Fran200 (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Off topic: Ya decia yo que el nuevo sub ceramico era muy caro
> Bruselas investiga un posible cártel entre fabricantes de relojes de lujo - elEconomista.es
> 
> A gastar señores, yo mañana pico y pala, que planto berenjenas en mi huerto.



Caballero yo soy más de Flieger con origen germano:::::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Antiparras (5 Ago 2011)

ahora con el ibex cerrado el sp retoma la senda del guano


----------



## judas iskariote (5 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> He calificado como perroflautas a políticos y a la prensa afín a los políticos ¿que tengo en contra de ellos? pues sencillamente que todo es culpa de ellos, por si te parece poco, lo que me pregunto es que tienes tu a favor de ellos.
> 
> No, no entiendes el sistema cuando dices que NO PRODUCIMOS, la gente que invierte en bolsa hace mucho más por la producción que cualquier político del mundo, simplemente ofrecen el capital con el que se montan negocios como el tuyo de coches, o contribuyen a que la banca ofrezca crédito para ello. Sin capital no hay inversión+desarrollo, sin capital no hay evolución posible.
> 
> Y ahora sigue creyéndote toda la mierda que destilan los políticos para que sigas creyendo que comprendes el sistema, que el dinero aparece por generación espontánea y por supuesto sigue creyendo que el hecho de que algunos ganen dinero en los mercados significa ser un parásito porque no entiendes su trabajo ni pretendes entenderlo.



Mira, si todos viviesemos de las rentas ibas a comer piedras. Seria un mundo cojonudo. Todos tiraos a la bartola, delante de un PC, mientras vemos como cada vez tenemos mas papelitos de colores. Con entender eso me basta y me sobra.

El dinero no aperece por generacion expontanea, en eso estoy de acuerdo. El dinero es simplemente , o deberia serlo segun mi opinion de perroflauta-marxista-comunista-hijodeputa (como me calificariais algunos) un medio de intercambio. Punto.

Eso si, te pido disculpas porque ciertamente leyendo mi post quoteado, parece que se me han olvidado los pocos modales que aprendi de crio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Y que haces gastanto energia construyendo vehiculos y no te vas a ayudar a los somalies a que no se mueran de sed y hambre.

Tu vives como vives porque otros viven como viven, tu no haces nada de provecho, al reves, puede haber otra cosa mas ineficiente que la construccion de miles de modelos de coches. 

Anda pajaro vete con ese cuento a onde te lo compren que me parece que aqui eso huele y bastante.

Si crees que matrix es una pelicula, esta todo dicho.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

sinceramente judas , creo que deberias abrir un tema aparte y le reto a que intente vivir de las rentas si puede claro , no es tan facil como usted piensa .


----------



## judas iskariote (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y que haces gastanto energia construyendo vehiculos y no te vas a ayudar a los somalies a que no se mueran de sed y hambre.
> 
> Tu vives como vives porque otros viven como viven, tu no haces nada de provecho, al reves, puede haber otra cosa mas ineficiente que la construccion de miles de modelos de coches.
> 
> Anda pajaro vete con ese cuento a onde te lo compren que me parece que aqui eso huele y bastante.



Y quien te dice a ti que no he donado el 50% de mi ultima nomina (ganada con el sudor de mi frente, repito) a Cruz Roja.

Quien esta hablando de ineficiencia? aqui lo que se trata es de necesidad. Pepe necesita un coche. Yo necesito tomates. Ninguno de los dos necesitamos que alguien tenga coche o tomates sin darnos algo a cambio.

Y corto y cierro. Os dejo con vuestros ceros y unos.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

Alñ final me despiste y me quedé sin pescar, así que algo de las plusvis de ayer para el SL de hoy :ouch:

Pd Pero muertoviviente !!!! Qué ha hecho ustec !!! Si los usanos siguen bajando !!! :8:

Buen fin de semana !!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Y quien te dice a ti que no he donado el 50% de mi ultima nomina (ganada con el sudor de mi frente, repito) a Cruz Roja.
> 
> Y corto y cierro. Os dejo con vuestros ceros y unos.



Bien por ti, te honra como ser humano, lastima que antropologicamente seamos seres egoistas, y te quedes con la otra mitad.


----------



## judas iskariote (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bien por ti, te honra como ser humano, lastima que antropologicamente seamos seres egoistas, y te quedes con la otra mitad.



Es que la linea entre buena persona y gilipollas esta muy cerca, y tampoco quiero pasarla.


----------



## Fran200 (5 Ago 2011)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Y quien te dice a ti que no he donado el 50% de mi ultima nomina (ganada con el sudor de mi frente, repito) a Cruz Roja.
> 
> Y corto y cierro. Os dejo con vuestros ceros y unos.



También mi último post sobre este tema. HOYGA HAMIJO que aquí también se nos caen gotas de sudor como máquinas de escribir y donamos a Cáritas, apadrinamos niños para intentar calmar el remordimiento de ser un parásito de los desgraciados del tercer mundo.

Mientras todos y cada uno de nosotros tenga algo más que para comer y en África se muera un solo niño, somos unos mierdas incapaces de salir corriendo a Somalia y jugarnos el pellejo para salvar una sola vida. Así que si no es usted un misionero, un trabajador de campo de una ONG o simplemente un ciudadano que se lleva sus pertenencias para ayudar a esa gente, es un parásito, igual que nosotros.

Y siento si he herido su sensibilidad, no era mi intención.

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2011)

y aquí estamos... 1172... a ver ahora...


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Ago 2011)

Menuda discusion de besugos...

unos que establecen la relacion bolsa = especulador = malo y no salen ni quieren salir de ahi...cuando esto no deja de ser una especie de gran partida de poker donde la gente se juega sus dineros y a la economia real se la suda (salvo por los potenciales consumidores de otros bienes que dejan de consumirlos por palmar pasta)

Y otros que afirman que le aportan liquidez al mercado y hacen una especie de labor social...))) Sera en las empresas que cotizan por primera vez cada x millones de años...dudo mucho que tenga que ver con la noble labor que se realiza aqui.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Es que la linea entre buena persona y gilipollas esta muy cerca, y tampoco quiero pasarla.



Mira una cosa que tenemos en comun, por eso trato de trabajar por cuenta ajena lo minimo. Y que el capital rinda.

De verdad, que me quito el sombrero ante gente como usted.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Alñ final me despiste y me quedé sin pescar, así que algo de las plusvis de ayer para el SL de hoy :ouch:
> 
> Pd Pero muertoviviente !!!! Qué ha hecho ustec !!! Si los usanos siguen bajando !!! :8:
> 
> Buen fin de semana !!!



me da igual , ahora estoy tranquilo la sobreventa es extrema y el ibex lo empiezo a ver pepon por otro lado puede haber un pullback en el sp y dow tambien en el vix , recuerde que no a habido pullback y hay que adornar un poquito los graficos donde se a visto un h-c-h sin pullback 

voy a ver el prorealtime un rato en busca de un punto desde el que ponerme corto , el 8000 aun lo sigo viendo pero es probable un rebote menor un saludo ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> y aquí estamos... 1172... a ver ahora...



es el punto minimo desde donde puede completar un bonito pullback 8:


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alguien tiene vix en tiempo real , ayer cerro en 31,66 8:



Aquí lo puedes seguir:

$VIX - SharpCharts Workbench - StockCharts.com


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Ago 2011)

Charlatan dijo:


> y el banco saca la pasta de los mercados.oh wait::::



Que cosas,y yo que pensaba que se la aportan los ahorradores,y en ultima instancia (o no) de bancos centrales y otros bancos...

PD: alguno de los mas viejos del lugar recuerda cuando fue la ultima vez que el Ibex cerro en verde? ::


----------



## ronald29780 (5 Ago 2011)

¡Que ponga alguien un screenshot de la CNN!:

"Investors react to better-than-expect job numbers" 

DOW - 199

:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Aquí lo puedes seguir:
> 
> $VIX - SharpCharts Workbench - StockCharts.com



eso no es el vix , ahora veo muy claro un pullback a 1260 en el sp ienso:


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eso no es el vix , ahora veo muy claro un pullback a 1260 en el sp ienso:



Sí, que es, que lo había puesto mal ;-)


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, que es, que lo había puesto mal ;-)



creo que es el DOW pero gracias .

vale ya veo que lo a corregido , pues eso veo pullbacks y no estoy borracho


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> creo que es el DOW pero gracias .



Revisa el post, que está editado, me había equivocado, pero obviamente ya está corregido.


----------



## Fran200 (5 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Si las siguientes dos sesiones no recupera los 8945 (que es que he metido la pata hasta la cintura y el suelo trimestral realmente lo tienen en los 8125?), habrá que olvidarse de tocar nada y esperar que vuelva al redil, para empezar a plantearse operar con "posibilidades de no salir con el culo amandrilado"



Bueno hoy la cosa se ha complicado, la verdad es que intentar volver al redil en una sola jornada no me hacía demasiada gracia y daba un poquito de mala espina.

Se ha quedado cerca del objetivo pero, como era "casi" de esperar se ha girado, ya que en ese nivel (si no me he equivocado en los cálculos) vuelve a entrar dinero y puede que aún no tocara.

Como nos quedamos en una situación "ligeramente" peor a la de ayer, sobre todo técnicamente, y dejando todo en el aire, seguramente el fin de semana sirva para despejar algunas dudas. Esperemos que sea así, operar en este escenario es como disparar con una gamo de balines de la feria. Buen fin de semana señores. El lunes trataré de estar por aquí desde temprano para ver si podemos ejpecular con tranquilidad.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

asi a primera vista en el proreal veo que el ibex podria subir hasta 9340 que seria el 38,2 de toda la caida ademas coincide con una linea que no se como se llaman las de su tipo , siempre y cuando los pullbacks que veo en sp dow y vix se cumplan ienso:

edito no es 38,2 seria 50%


----------



## Fran200 (5 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> asi a primera vista en el proreal veo que el ibex podria subir hasta 9340 que seria el 38,2 de toda la caida ademas coincide con una linea que no se como se llaman las de su tipo , siempre y cuando los pullbacks que veo en sp dow y vix se cumplan ienso:
> 
> edito no es 38,2 seria 50%




Curiosamente ese 9340 esta muy cerca del nivel que puse hace dos días como punto de partida para cotas mayores. Por lo que se reafirma como cifra importante en corto plazo.ienso:

"Ahora mismo lo importante para el trimestre (lo que nos queda). A corto plazo la ruptura de los *9350*, para buscar el importante canal que discurre en las siguientes dos semanas por los 9.980-10.200. El nivel mas bajo (Canal trimestral) sobre el que se está apoyando en mi proyección está en los 8700, pero eso para finales de trimestre. Antes, nos llevaría a un probable descalabro y contentar a los técnicos buscando los 8500. (De momento se ha frenado dos veces en él)"


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

si esa zona es importante , no descarto el 9130 38,2 de toda la caida , hay que dejar que el ibex coja un poquito de sobrecompra para atizarle


----------



## aksarben (5 Ago 2011)

Tras un par de 'ignores' y una larga siesta (me lo ha pegado pollastre)...

Cogno, si esto ha terminado en rojo, recojo mi nelson:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

bueno señores cambio el objetivo despues de una repasada al proreal , parece que rebotaremos a 9130 al cual podemos dar un par de toques y luego el objetivo final serian los 7200-7300 , me olvido de los 8000 y de los 6700 .

el que avisa no es traidor :no: cualquier operativa bajo su propio riesgo 

edito podemos ver un pequeño lateral de unas siete sesiones entre 8470-9130 en 9130 cargo cortos 

vuelvo a editar al 9340 le veo muchas mas papeletas ienso:


----------



## necho (5 Ago 2011)

Rebote del SP. Ahora anda por los 1208.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Ahi dentro ve usted el ibex las proximas semanas?







Hace falta guano del bueno en USA.

Pido perdon a todos por mis dibujos y graficos, el sr.Claca no estaria orgulloso de mi lo se.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahi dentro ve usted el ibex las proximas semanas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si mas o menos es lo que veo , pero ahora hace falta un buen pullback en los indices usanos , nosotros tendremos un lateral antes de reanudar las fuertes caidas :Baile:

edito la pendiente de caida es mucho mayor todo se resolvera en agosto y tal vez la primera semana de septiembre ienso:


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Los que pululais por aqui, no producis mas que jaquecas a los demas. Un pico y una pala os daba yo a mas de uno.




10.000€ y una consola de ordenador te daba yo a tí. Lo justito, lo mínimo para probar y que no me cuestes mucho dinero.

Con dos botones grandotes, grandotes, y de colorines, para que no se te sobrecaliente demasiado la cabeza: uno verde que pone "comprar", y uno rojo malote que pone "vender".

Cuando en no más de 30 minutos hubieras perdido los 10.000€ y le debieras otros 8.000€ a tu banco por sobreexposición y posterior margin call, eso te enseñará a respetar lo que otros hacemos y que tú no sabes hacer, y de paso te enseñará a respetar las cosas que no conoces ni entiendes.

Estoy ya un poquito hasta los huevos de escuchar a una panda de mandriles inadaptados cargar contra un negocio que, sencillamente, les queda grande. 

Bajad al ruedo y probad, tíos listos. Vuestro dinero es _más_ que bienvenido :abajo:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> 10.000€ y una consola de ordenador te daba yo a tí.
> 
> Con dos botones grandotes, grandotes, y de colorines, para que no se te sobrecaliente demasiado la cabeza: uno verde que pone "comprar", y uno rojo malote que pone "vender".
> 
> ...



Ande, ande, cállese, por culpa de modernillos de mierda como usté está el país como está, gente que no sabe utilizar el dinero..., en vez de comprarse un buen pisazo a crédito estar pagando servicios de datos, de broker, comprando software y hardware de miles de euros, contratando conexiones a Internet, adquiriendo conocimientos de programación, redes, inversión, valoración de activos, política...

Mucho más útil y bueno para el medio ambiente es fabricar un potente vehículo de 5 plazas para transportar a una sola persona o construir pisitos que luego nadie podrá comprar.

Eso sí, usando un pico y una pala, con el sudor de la frente...


----------



## loblesa (5 Ago 2011)

No me encabronéis a los flechas del post que si nos fallan, nos quedamos sin luces!!

pollastre, si me permites un par de preguntas...
a nivel nacional como ves CAF? la esperamos por debajo de 330?
en caso de que husmees el DJ... como ves CAT? Tras perder los 95, intento tirar líneas pero ya no se donde colocarme a esperarla


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

Dedicado al hamijo Chinazo Deslocalizador... hago una pausa en el tercer roney-cola para subirle el volumen de la sesión como solicitó. Que no se diga... marchando el VTS global de sesión:




Pocos comentarios puedo hacer hoy, porque me he largado pronto por la mañana: sesión de locura total, llevamos ahora mismo 252.000+ ticks, otro record absoluto (recuerdo que la sesión estándar del Daxie está en 90.000 ticks diarios), rango de 300 puntos intradia... insisto, la locura.

Cárpatos recomendaba quedarse fuera hoy del mercado; por una vez, no puedo estar más de acuerdo con él. 

Curiosamente, decir que a pesar de la locura y la volatibilidad, las proyecciones neurales han funcionado como un clavo, pero las oscilaciones eran tan grandes, que daba a pensar lo peor; con todo, al final del día, han acabado respetándose escrupulosamente.

Veremos que depara la semana que viene, aunque espero que sea un poco menos loca que esta.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (5 Ago 2011)

Amigo judas iskariote:

Se critica mucho a los mercados, y con gran parte de razon desde mi punto de mi vista, pero la verdad sea dicha: no hay que opositar para tradear ni tener 5 años de carrera, la bolsas de valores estan abiertas para todo el mundo por igual que quiera aventurarse en ellas. Da igual que seas blanco, negro, hombre, mujer, joven, anciano, millonario, mileurista ... cualquiera que quiera aprender y consiga comprender (cosa que este hilo da perlas importantes para principiantes) puede ganar dinero en ella.


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

loblesa dijo:


> No me encabronéis a los flechas del post que si nos fallan, nos quedamos sin luces!!
> 
> pollastre, si me permites un par de preguntas...
> a nivel nacional como ves CAF? la esperamos por debajo de 330?
> en caso de que husmees el DJ... como ves CAT? Tras perder los 95, intento tirar líneas pero ya no se donde colocarme a esperarla




Hamijo de nick impronunciable, siento no poder ayudarle: sólo trabajo índices, nunca sus componentes, así que eso me deja a ciegas para hablar de empresas a título individual; por otra parte, cuando trabajo USA suelo hacerlo con el SP, así que del DJ no puedo darle tampoco referencias.

Ya sé, ya sé: para aportar esta mierda mejor me hubiera quedado callado, pero es que no me ha preguntado Ud. nada de lo que sé ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ago 2011)

Muchas gracias sr.Pollastre, no le llamo pollastron (como usted hace con mi nick) porque podria verse como algo sexual, y ya sabe que los especualdores ademas de hijoputas somos mu puteros.

Al hilo de los desvarios, o no, del señor muertoviviente, les dire que asi a bote pronto el sp se ira por debajo de los 1000, ale, no me hagan caso que de rodriguez solo bebo y no como, y llegan las nueve y ya no estoy presente para visitas.

Feliz findesemana.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (5 Ago 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Amigo judas iskariote:
> 
> Se critica mucho a los mercados, y con gran parte de razon desde mi punto de mi vista, pero la verdad sea dicha: no hay que opositar para tradear ni tener 5 años de carrera, la bolsas de valores estan abiertas para todo el mundo por igual que quiera aventurarse en ellas. Da igual que seas blanco, negro, hombre, mujer, joven, anciano, millonario, mileurista ... cualquiera que quiera aprender y consiga comprender (cosa que este hilo da perlas importantes para principiantes) puede ganar dinero en ella.



O dicho de otra forma; en su puta vida va a encontrar algo parecido que pueda, aunque es dificil, hacerle ganar un sueldo sin moverse de casa, a no ser que organice timbas de poquer y logre cotizar de autonomo.

Pero si usted prefiere agarrarse al pico y a la pala ... yo lo he hecho y creame, a no ser que sea para labrar su propio huerto es otra forma de trabajar para la malvada especulacion. No olvide que al final todo se traduce en dinero y va a parar ¿sabe donde? coooooorrecto!!

Perdon por la interrupcion amigos especuladores


----------



## loblesa (5 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hamijo de nick impronunciable, siento no poder ayudarle: sólo trabajo índices, nunca sus componentes, así que eso me deja a ciegas para hablar de empresas a título individual; por otra parte, cuando trabajo USA suelo hacerlo con el SP, así que del DJ no puedo darle tampoco referencias.
> 
> Ya sé, ya sé: para aportar esta mierda mejor me hubiera quedado callado, pero es que no me ha preguntado Ud. nada de lo que sé ::



Le agradezco igualmente su tiempo en contestar y disculpas por tutearle a las primeras de cambio.

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2011)

loblesa dijo:


> No me encabronéis a los flechas del post que si nos fallan, nos quedamos sin luces!!



Sin luces no se pero sin bombillos seguro


----------



## pollastre (5 Ago 2011)

loblesa dijo:


> Le agradezco igualmente su tiempo en contestar y disculpas por tutearle a las primeras de cambio.
> 
> Saludos



No se corte en seguir haciéndolo... nosotros cambiamos del "tú" al "Ud." según el día de la semana, y ocasionalmente, en momentos de grandes plusvalías, usamos la primera mayestática para anunciar nuestras operaciones ("Nos, anunciamos que abrimos cortos en 8900", etc.), así que elija sin problemas


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ago 2011)

loblesa dijo:


> No me encabronéis a los flechas del post que si nos fallan, nos quedamos sin luces!!
> 
> pollastre, si me permites un par de preguntas...
> a nivel nacional como ves CAF? la esperamos por debajo de 330?
> en caso de que husmees el DJ... como ves CAT? Tras perder los 95, intento tirar líneas pero ya no se donde colocarme a esperarla



Le alabo el gusto en cuanto a fabricas de bienes de equipo. Las tengo en mi radar desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Le Truhan (5 Ago 2011)

Yo me he acercado a este mundo tan díficil para intentar ganar dinero aunque es un mundo extremadamente díficil pero mola y es atractivo. Y se puede ganar pasta rapidamente y perder también evidentemente, me estoy informando y acercando a los que saben para intentar saber más y poder ejercer con más atino, aunque ya tuve mis primeras pérdidas que te hacen daño claro que si.


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2011)

Ración de gráficos:

*SAN:*













*BBVA* (Para EL_LIMITE ;-) que no me olvido):







Yo lo tengo claro, para que haya guano, y pienso que entonces sí lo habría, y en grandes cantidades, hay que enterrar la posibilidad que aquí planteo (y que de momento se respeta). Eso supondría un IBEX claramente por debajo de los 8.000.

Los bancos españoles están muy castigados y prácticamente no les queda margen para aguantar, por eso es tan importante que si el IBEX marca nuevos mínimos lo haga de la mano de TEF y no de los bancos. Es algo que he comentando durante la sesión de hoy y que debemos tener en cuenta.

*Sector bancario europeo:*







Hay quien dice que el señor 61% Fibo es intratable, se entiende porque el precio no tiene ganas de reunirse con él. De todos modos, pienso que en relativamente poco tiempo, se terminará alcanzando.

*STOXX:*













Vamos bien, de momento según lo planteado.

*DAX:*













Lo he dicho esta mañana, a pesar del pánico y la increible volatilidad, se respetaban referencias. De momento no deja de ser una idea muy vaga, ya que tampoco sigo con especial interés el índice germano y mis referencias son eso, referencias.

*USA:*



















Ya lo dije ayer, la trascendencia de estos niveles no la dan un par de directrices, y hablo de un rango amplio, de cientos de puntos, que a decir verdad todavía no me he atrevido a delimitar, porque como en el caso del DAX, el mercado USA lo sigo por encima. Vamos a esperar un poco más, a ver cómo reacciona el precio.

¿Hay razones técnicas para pensar en el guanazo? Sin duda las hay. Los índices laterales tienen activado un doble techo (es que el triángulo, lo siento, no me lo creo, más que nada porque estaba demasiado avanzado en su resolución, lo que le resta mucha fiabilidad), pero ahora estamos mucho más cerca de soportes -y qué soportes-, que de precipitarnos al vacío, y no sabemos cómo de fuertes son esos soportes, así que lo de pensar en cortos y echarse a dormir, cuidadín, porque a ni no me extrañaría que si se respetan referencias, en unas semanas pudieramos desarrollar un suelo de medio plazo que nos diera un buen tramo al alza. De momento era muy importante que la sangría se detuviera, no es mucho, pero esos 8.000 del tirón, ya quedan un poco más lejos.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2011)

Ración de rumor a cada minuto más citado por diversas fuentes.

*
Standard & Poors rebaja triple A a USA *

Hilo para seguirlo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/243239-noticion-bbc-standard-poors-rebaja-triple-usa-2.html


Edito. Como se confirme y nos vayamos a los 8000 en dos o tres días yo se de uno al que le da algo y no miro a nadie, eh!!! muertoviviente 

Edit2. U.S. government expecting debt downgrade: ABC News | Reuters


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2011)

Si fuera cierto, cosa que considero imposible al 99,99%, los 1000 del sp los vemos la semana que viene seguro. 

El 0,01 de posibilidad se lo doy precisamente por la cadida de un 5% de ayer, que no es nada normal.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ago 2011)

Hola, llevo tiempo leyendo el hilo y tal, y me extendería en agradecimientos a los que tanto aportáis en él, pero lo dejaré para otro momento...

Sobre la triple A, me parece que después de los rumores y de que pareciera que iban a recular, ya no están "expecting", al final lo han hecho:

US AAA credit rating downgraded
breaking news

One of the world's biggest credit rating agencies, Standard & Poor's, has downgraded the United States' top-notch AAA rating.

S&P cut the long-term US credit rating by one notch to AA+, citing concerns about growing budget deficits.

As rumours swirled earlier about the downgrade, unnamed US officials had told US media that S&P's analysis of the US economic situation was flawed

BBC News - US AAA credit rating downgraded

Os seguiré leyendo con interés, un saludo.


----------



## Pepe Broz (6 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si fuera cierto, cosa que considero imposible al 99,99%, los 1000 del sp los vemos la semana que viene seguro.
> 
> El 0,01 de posibilidad se lo doy precisamente por la cadida de un 5% de ayer, que no es nada normal.



¿Los 1000 del SP son los 7000 del IBEX?


----------



## Claca (6 Ago 2011)

*IBEX:*







El rostro del guano en el IBEX no sería triangular, sino dobletechil. Afortunadamente los niveles están bastante claros, especialmente en los valores directores, por lo que podemos tener monitorizadas las constantes vitales del índice echando una ojeada rápida al gráfico sin necesidad de complicarnos la vida. De momento sigo pensando que la situación es salvable con vistas al medio plazo.

Reitero lo importante que resulta en esta situación que la mayor parte del daño sea absorbido por TELEFONICA y no los bancos si el IBEX quiere aguantar por encima de los 8.000. Tal y como veo este nivel, aún queda margen para dilatar por debajo de los mínimos que marcaba el índice durante la sesión de ayer, pero no demasiado.


----------



## Claca (6 Ago 2011)

Estoy flipando con el lenguaje del foro, es el mismo que el que se usó en mayo del año pasado. El sentimiento ya está aquí, ahora sólo hace falta que el precio acompañe, porque "por fundamentales" seguimos igual que hace dos semanas, que no será que no se sabía que iban a revisar a la baja el rating USA. Todo el mundo espera ahora una debacle inmensa el lunes, así que si el precio aguanta, vamos a asistir al inicio de un importante rebote. Claro que debe aguantar ¿eh? Si lo hace, por más que nos sorprenda, el rebote estará servido.


----------



## Abner (6 Ago 2011)

Parece que se confirma. EEUU pierde la triple A
News Headlines

¿Alguien se ha quedado abierto?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2011)

Que un patron fiduciario como es la actual reserva mundial, pierda precisamente la confianza, hace que si el lunes como he leido por el foro, alguna mano fuerte tira la primera piedra, el panico se apodera, como lo demuestra el jueves.

El lunes se vera. Me encanta leer a claca, porque siempre le hace ver a uno la otra cara de la moneda.

Mañana forex, y los futuros del oro y plata hay que seguirlos.


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!

Pues al final ayer se vieron buenas figuras de rebote tanto en Ibex como en Stoxx, el S&P quiso intentarlo pero acabó haciendo nuevo mínimo, aunque al final acabó lateral-bajista.

Ahora mismo en el Ibex veo que este lunes seguiremos subiendo, aunque es probable que durante el resto de la semana volvamos a sufrir algo de debilidad, sin embargo estoy bastante seguro de que no veremos nuevos mínimos, al Stoxx lo veo rebotando con fuerza durante la semana, al S&P en principio también pero tengo ciertas dudas.

El gráfico que está haciendo este año el Dow guarda un parecido muy alto con el que hizo en el año 1921, el que pueda verlo ya puede saber con un índice bastante alto de seguridad lo que va a suceder de aquí a final de año 

Los que no puedan verlo tendrán que currarselo


----------



## Abner (6 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Pues al final ayer se vieron buenas figuras de rebote tanto en Ibex como en Stoxx, el S&P quiso intentarlo pero acabó haciendo nuevo mínimo, aunque al final acabó lateral-bajista.
> 
> ...



¿No crees que se desatará el pánico vendedor el lunes?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2011)

Asi que el 24 de agosto minimo no? Sr.Mulder. En esas fechas comenzo una buena epoca para las bolsas, luego hubo gente que se tiro y tal, pero eso ya es otro cuento.

Es en momentos como estos cuando la volatilidad y sentimientos como la euforia o el miedo estan presentes, cuando mas dinero se pierde y se gana.


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2011)

Abner dijo:


> ¿No crees que se desatará el pánico vendedor el lunes?



El pánico vendedor lo hemos visto esta semana, es difícil que volvamos a verlo, aun se podrían hacer nuevos mínimos este año (es decir, hay que poner stop, como siempre) pero es precisamente ahora cuando más miedo tiene todo el mundo, es el momento más adecuado para comprar.

Las noticias ahora mismo son lo que más pánico da, es el summun del despiporren, el no va más, esto quiere decir que el sentimiento contrario que vamos a ver va a ser el más fuerte que podremos encontrar en muchísimo tiempo.


----------



## credulo (6 Ago 2011)

Si lo suben aducirán que el mercado está descontando la respuesta de USA ¿en forma de QE3?


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Asi que el 24 de agosto minimo no? Sr.Mulder. En esas fechas comenzo una buena epoca para las bolsas, luego hubo gente que se tiro y tal, pero eso ya es otro cuento.
> 
> Es en momentos como estos cuando la volatilidad y sentimientos como la euforia o el miedo estan presentes, cuando mas dinero se pierde y se gana.



Antes de los mínimos de esta semana las estadísticas me decían que este año se haría un máximo anual en el Dow en diciembre, aunque también en noviembre, octubre y septiembre, pero en estos tres últimos meses había solo una posibilidad en cada mes por cuatro de hacerlo en diciembre, es decir, un 57% de posibilidades.

Ahora la probabilidad ha pasado al 100%, esto no quiere decir que se vaya a cumplir, a veces no se cumple, pero la probabilidad es altísima en estos momentos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2011)

La mistica de los graficos tiene cosas como esta, si.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿hasta donde te llega la onda C?



Hola bertok, perdona que te conteste tan tarde, pero ayer tuve un dia bastante ocupado y te quería contestar en condiciones, sobre todo porque mucha gente está preguntando para entrar en el largo plazo, y para mi todavía no ha llegado el momento.

Antes de nada, me gustaría dar cuatro nociones básicas sobre recuentos con Elliot. 

1.- Si la Onda B no ha retrocedido TOTALMENTE a la Onda A, lo más común es que la Onda C, supere el final de la Onda A.
2.- La Onda C, será el 61,8%, 100% o 161,8% de la Onda A.
3.- La Onda C con frecuencia será el 161,8%, 200% o 261,8% del rango de precios de la Onda B.
4.- Si la Onda C se queda por debajo del 61,8% de la Onda A, será un fallo de C y el movimiento posterios será muy fuerte.
5.- LAS CORRECCIONES A IMPULSOS SUELEN TERMINAR EN EL RANGO DE PRECIOS DE LA ONDA CUARTA ANTERIOR.
6.- La Onda C en un triángulo es normalmente el 61,8% de la Onda A.

Dicho esto, tengo 2 posibles recuentos, pero llevo 2 años con el primero en la cabeza (recuerdo una conversación con Starkiller en el hilo, donde andará este hombre ¿?) así que le doy un % más alto (aunque solo sea cabezonería mía  )

OPCIÓN 1: La Onda B se marcó en los máximos de febrero de este año, y estamos desplegando la C desde entonces. Dentro de esta hay más posibilidades, en la gráfica que pongo, hemos acabado la Onda 1 en los 84xx (este punto no lo tengo claro, podría ser una 3 extendida y haber hecho la 1 en los mínimos de marzo de este año sobre los 10K). *Hay que recordar el 5º punto que he puesto antes, y es que la Onda cuarta anterior quedó en los 5266 puntos.*

Onda A: 16040 - 6702 = 9338 puntos
Onda B: 11165 - 6702 = 4463 puntos
Onda C: 11165 - ? = 0,618*Onda A = 0,618*9338 = 5770 puntos.

*Con lo que el final de la Onda C, quedaría en los 11165-5770= 5394 puntos* 







OPCIÓN 2: La Onda B se marcó en los máximos de enero2010 en 12240 puntos, y estamos desplegando una C desde entonces, ahora estaríamos en la 3 de C. *El final de la Onda C, sería muy parecido a los mínimos de marzo 2009.*

Onda A: 16040 - 6702 = 9338 puntos
Onda B: 6702 - 12240 = 5538 puntos
Onda C: 12240 - ? = 0,618*Onda A = 0,618*9338= 5770 puntos.

*Con lo que el final de la Onda C, quedaría en los 12240-5770 = 6469 puntos*







Saludos...


----------



## univac (6 Ago 2011)

Abner dijo:


> ¿No crees que se desatará el pánico vendedor el lunes?



Lo de perder la triple A no estaba descontado ya? se habia planteado la posibilidad hace semanas y si no he entendido mal, estas cosas se sienten antes de que se produzcan.


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ago 2011)

Menudo dia mitico puede ser el lunes. Llevamos una temporada de noticias bomba acojonantes.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ago 2011)

univac dijo:


> Lo de perder la triple A no estaba descontado ya? se habia planteado la posibilidad hace semanas y si no he entendido mal, estas cosas se sienten antes de que se produzcan.



esta descontado , pero no totalmente tendremos que ir al objetivo del h-c-h 1130-1140 este nivel es objetivo minimo podria caer aun mas pero primero tendra que rebotar , en el ibex el 8000  vuelve a ser el objetivo para luego rebotar un saludo ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ago 2011)

po cierto me sali viendo al ibex muy pepon y pensando en que algo positivo para las bolsas podria ocurrir este fin de semana ademas de la extrema sobreventa , ya veo que todo lo contrario :baba:


----------



## burbufilia (6 Ago 2011)

univac dijo:


> Lo de perder la triple A no estaba descontado ya? se habia planteado la posibilidad hace semanas y si no he entendido mal, estas cosas se sienten antes de que se produzcan.



Si no recuerdo mal, se descontaba a un 50%

Así que yo veo guano para esta semana, pero la sangre no tiene por qué llegar al río. Un QE3 y un BCE haciendo el Bernanke y ya tienes los índices levantados. Eso sí, con mucha volatilidad por el camino y una visita puntual a los infiernos.

Mi apuesta? No entrar!!


----------



## Claca (6 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que un patron fiduciario como es la actual reserva mundial, pierda precisamente la confianza, hace que si el lunes como he leido por el foro, alguna mano fuerte tira la primera piedra, el panico se apodera, como lo demuestra el jueves.
> 
> El lunes se vera. Me encanta leer a claca, porque siempre le hace ver a uno la otra cara de la moneda.
> 
> Mañana forex, y los futuros del oro y plata hay que seguirlos.



Es que ahora me toca hacer este papel. Estos días intento mostrar que el precio sigue siguiendo la lógica de siempre a pesar del entorno de volatilidad que extrema los movimientos hasta lo histérico. Tal vez haya pasado desapercibido, pero entre los mensajes de calma a nivel intra también he comentado cambios de guión y he fijado objetivos bajistas para algunos valores o índices (ITX en 55,XX; REP 18,XX, que se vieron ayer, la caída que le podía quedar al SAN -con su gráfico y todo- o el 3% de caída adicional generalizada cuando los 8.800 del IBEX/11.700 del DOW), así que, cuando digo que estos niveles a medio plazo son muy importantes y que pueden dar un tramazo al alza, no lo digo desde el nuncabajismo bursátil -afortunadamente a mí me da lo mismo si el mercado sube o baja-, sino porque realmente pienso que es así.

Sobre la importancia de los mismos y lo que puede costar definirlos, lo diré con palabras y no con gráficos (aunque igualmente los incluyo). Nos acercamos a niveles donde hace un año las manos fuertes decidieron dar una patada hacia adelante y follarse a toda gacelada subiendo sin descanso en pleno pánico vendedor. Fue ahí, donde el IBEX decidía que no subiría más, que las bolsas yankis y el DAX decidieron lo contrario:













;-)


----------



## Abner (6 Ago 2011)

Es posible que ya esté descontado. Hace mucho que los enteradillos saben que el rey está desnudo, por mucha triple A que le pusieran. Entiendo que va a depender de cuánto movimiento va a causar esto en los fondos de inversión.
Dado que por regla general, la clase media de Occidente está endeudada hasta las trancas, y que hay poco ahorrador suelto, a corto plazo es posible que no haya mucho movimiento. El que haya pánico o no, creo que va a depender de si alguien de la gran banca que haya sido obligada a comprar deuda usana del mismo modo que aquí los bancos patrios lo hicieron con la española, entran en modo, "después de mí el diluvio" 

El capital huirá de los dólares como la peste. En cuyo caso, no sé qué pensar, podría haber un rebote gordo de gente que se fuera a renta variable nominada en otras monedas. No sé cómo veis el razonamiento. ¿Tendríamos día pepón de la leche el lunes en Europa? Me desconcierta por otro lado, que en Europa haya habido bajadas tan salvajes si estaban los insiders reaccionando a la noticia... Lástima no ser metalero... 

It's the judgment day bitches. Y yo con estos pelos!!!
¿Alguien sabe dónde comprar francos suizos?


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Ago 2011)

profe mulder, los deberes  

http://www.ibankcoin.com/woodshedderblog/files/2008/09/dji-1921_1945.png

sr pollastre, desactive los avisos sonoros y visuales de su niña el lunes o va a parecer la consola de mando de fuckhusima el dia del desastre o una sesion de trance DJ pollastre 

el lunes creooooo q habra panico pero por esa misma razon como dice claca puede q sea tb el inicio de un rebotazo...... el lunes va a ser un dia muy largo y la cosa sera ver si alguien se queda dentro al cierre de mercado.... habra q tener unos huevos q ni los de zuloman :cook: (ayer se dieron señales para estar largo y miren ustedes como hemos amanecido :

a mi todo esto me recuerda a enero 2008..... pero como dice mulder en una imagen (no se donde la vi) me suena q un indicador adelantado hacia una caida y vuelta en V para finales de este año y comienzos del 2012..... caida a minimos de marzo 2009 y llegar para comienzos de 2012 a una zona de maximos q estaria por los 10000-9000 (pero estoy hablando de memoria, asi q no me hagan mucho caso)

de todas maneras el precio es sabio, el nos dira si sigue el guano o rebotamus

mira mama, yo abri un hilo mitico


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2011)

El escenario de caidas en USA mientras los europeos rebotan fuertemente lo estoy considerando y tenemos razones monetarias para ello.

Ayer vimos algo muy parecido.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ago 2011)

el escenario es claramente bajista , los rebotes seran efimeros amigos ienso: 

llevamos largo tiempo esperando el BIG GUANO y ahora que a llegado no nos lo creemos :ouch:

para mi solo hay un gran rebote que valdra la pena el que calculo se producira en los 8000 hasta 8800 creando un pequeño lateral de unas siete sesiones despues de esto quedo corto hasta los 6700 esperando un gran rebote ahi y luego un gran lateral hablo de a lo mejor un año mas o menos y luego ya se vera ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2011)

Apocalíptico, bárbaro, catastrófico, dantesco, espeluznante, fatídico, horrible, impresionante, jeremíaco, kafkiano, letal, monstruoso, nefasto, oscuro, pavoroso, quebradizo, radicalizado, sobrecogedor, terrible, umbrío, violento, wagneriano, xenófobo, yermo, zigzagueante.


----------



## rosonero (6 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el escenario es claramente bajista , los rebotes seran efimeros amigos ienso:
> 
> *llevamos largo tiempo esperando el BIG GUANO y ahora que ha llegado no nos lo creemos :ouch:*
> 
> para mi solo hay un gran rebote que valdra la pena el que calculo se producira en los 8000 hasta 8800 creando un pequeño lateral de unas siete sesiones despues de esto quedo corto hasta los 6700 esperando un gran rebote ahi y luego un gran lateral hablo de a lo mejor un año mas o menos y luego ya se vera ienso:



Fíjate tú si serán embaucadores que hasta el mismísimo predicador de los cortos hasta 8.000, el viernes antes del cierre, abjuró de sus predicciones


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Fíjate tú si serán embaucadores que hasta el mismísimo predicador de los cortos hasta 8.000, el viernes antes del cierre, abjuró de sus predicciones



ya lo explique mas arriba , el fin de semana , la extrema sobreventa y el peponismo del ibex en comparacion con las demas bolsas hicieron que me saliese pero fue eso salirme no ponerme largo .

la modificacion del objetivo de los 8000 fue porque veia pullbacks  sencillamente asegure las plusvalias y pense en un escenario un poco diferente , pero ademas si lee un poco vera que tambien estuve pensando que podria haber un rebote menor para continuar hacia los 8000 , recuerde que venimos desde los 10200 hasta los 8470 que los ultimos pipos los gane otro .

ahora esta claro que nos vamos pabajo las posiciones cortas seran ganadoras uno puede ponerse corto y olvidarse de cualquier rebote porque al final veremos niveles mucho mas bajos y gracias por corregirme estoy intentando mejorar mi escritura un saludo 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El escenario de caidas en USA mientras los europeos rebotan fuertemente lo estoy considerando y tenemos razones monetarias para ello.
> 
> Ayer vimos algo muy parecido.




el DAX se ha comportado los ultimos años como una copia del S&P, me cuesta creer q si cae america no caigamos nosotros (los gabachos llevan ya bajistas un tiempo)

por cierto, q mal con italia, nos quiere quitar el "honor" de ser el primer pais importante de la UE q hace default......... porca miseria.....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2011)

Ya ni triangulos, cuñas y demas, ahora tambien diamantes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2011)

Si tuviera ganas de marcha y la cartera llena, probaba un largo en el sp con stop en 1175, mejor 1165, con posibles vistas a un rebote. 

Lo mas seguro que fueran 1250 dolares de perdidas pero....todo el mundo viendo el apocalipsis y corto que me hacen mosquear. Que sea lo que sea y lo veamos.


----------



## midway (6 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Apocalíptico, bárbaro, catastrófico, dantesco, espeluznante, fatídico, horrible, impresionante, jeremíaco, kafkiano, letal, monstruoso, nefasto, oscuro, pavoroso, quebradizo, radicalizado, sobrecogedor, terrible, umbrío, violento, wagneriano, xenófobo, yermo, zigzagueante.



espera que lleguemos a 6000


----------



## spheratu (6 Ago 2011)

Cada vez que ojeo este hilo me dan ganas de comprar repsoles...sigo pensando que esa empresa acabara vendida a los alemanes en cosa de dos años y antes de venderla trataran de ponerla en precio.
A ver el lunes si me animo...


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2011)

Bueno pues yo estoy abierto en el SP. Pero tengo una "ansiedad"...

El viernes estuve pipeando como loco, me es imposible atreverme a más y me salió bastante bien. El día dió para ello, no me lo negarán. El caso es que el rumor de la posible rebaja ya andaba por ahí durante la sesión y creo que fué ese rumor el que originó el mini-crash que luego barrieron al alza.

Veamos, este es mi análisis de gacela. Por favor, corríjanme.

En gráficos diarios, vemos que el día acabó formando un martillo tras la tendencia bajista de los últimos días. Y es el segundo, el primero fué el miércoles. Pero a diferencia, de ése, aquí el índice está sobrevendido por primera vez en dos años y además el volumen fué el doble.
Así que esto nos indicaría un cambio de tendencia... 

Peeero... es que el volumen fué realmente fuerte en la bajada y el rebote fué más bien triste. A la vista de lo que confirmamos luego... me inclino a pensar que los leoncios montaron un buen banquete: entrada de gacelada en la bajada, saltada de stops en la subida y gacelada fuera para el finde. Así que para el lunes, los únicos cortos van a ser ellos... y yo. 

Y ahora les cueto lo de mi "ansiedad". Tengo dos minis cortos, lo malo es que ambos tienen buenos SL y SP (1180). Así que al final la cosa no pasa de la anécdota del "yo estuve allí". Peeeero... mi mayor preocupación... es que esa cartera está en dólares... Evidentemente, la posición está parcialmente cubierta. Antes la tenía en EUR/USD... pero me pareció más "recomendable" pasarme al XAU/USD. Y no tengo naaaada claro lo que vaya a pasar. Porque parece que hay una huída del oro hacia la liquidez dura... (nó, ni metale,s ni repos, ni nada, cash bien repartido)


¿conclusión? Que igual lo hago de cine en el SP... y los beneficios se los come el cambio.

Con todo, apuesto por una buena torta en las aperturas para luego ceñirnos al guión: rebote previo antes de centrar la tendencia bajista.

Eso para el SP. Pero ¿y los metales? ¿qué le parece a ustedes? Se irá el oro a las nubes? o será justo lo contrario?

Por cierto, a los que piensan en Suiza y tal... les recuerdo que los suizos ya han avisado de que no están por la labor de seguir recibiendo pasta así a lo loco. Si la intervención en el mercado, como la del pasado jueves, no es suficiente para contrarrestar la huida del dolar y el euro, pueden tomar medidas más dolorosas.

Aquí queda bastante película por ver...


----------



## Delta_Juliet (6 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Apocalíptico, bárbaro, catastrófico, dantesco, espeluznante, fatídico, horrible, impresionante, jeremíaco, kafkiano, letal, monstruoso, nefasto, oscuro, pavoroso, quebradizo, radicalizado, sobrecogedor, terrible, umbrío, violento, wagneriano, xenófobo, yermo, zigzagueante.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (6 Ago 2011)

Delta_Juliet dijo:


>



<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ewrAUyV-z7c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2011)

@sr.Atman:






Ta'claro no?


----------



## Claca (6 Ago 2011)

A ver si lo entiendo bien, justo cuando termina un impopular plan de estímulo financiero que no beneficia para nada al ciudadano, que está puteadísimo, y se decide la hipotética puesta en marcha de un tercero, justo entonces le meten rebajón a la deuda yanki y de repente parece que los Estados Unidos están en serios apuros, tanto como para, que sé yo, ¿justificar otra ronda de una impopular medida de ayuda al sector financiero para salvar _er PÍ_?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2011)

Los acreedores y el resto de la humanidad estaran contentos entonces, otra ronda mas, y a escote, jajajajaja. 

Rafaxl se le requiere su presencia en caso de nueva impresora powaaa, nadie como usted insulta a los americanos con esa rabia.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (7 Ago 2011)

He leido por ahi que la bolsa de Israel estaba perdiendo un 5%. (Me parece raro que abran la bolsa en domingo). En caso de que sea verdad, puede ser un buen indicativo para saber lo que pasará mañána con el resto de bolsas. Pues al fin y al cabo, Israel no deja de ser el principal vasallo de EEUU.


----------



## Misterio (7 Ago 2011)

CronistaDelFinal dijo:


> He leido por ahi que la bolsa de Israel estaba perdiendo un 5%. (Me parece raro que abran la bolsa en domingo). En caso de que sea verdad, puede ser un buen indicativo para saber lo que pasará mañána con el resto de bolsas. Pues al fin y al cabo, Israel no deja de ser el principal vasallo de EEUU.



Si abren en domingo si y si el batacazo ha sido o esta siendo curioso. TASE Site - Homepage

Aun así sigo pensando que puede que haya o no batacazo a primera hora lo que es más probable que todo eso es que el BCE y Bernie a larga saquen la manguera a pasear.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (7 Ago 2011)

Ahora he leido que han cerrado temporalmente la bolsa después de ir perdiendo un 6%.
Misterio, puedes confirmar eso ?¿?

Edito: Ahora leo que está perdiendo un -6.78%.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ago 2011)

Panico vendedor israeli. Y hay que recordar que solo los mas viejos del lugar recuerdan la ultima jornada en verde, si ya se, pelin exagerao, :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2011)

ahora ya no salen al rescate a la minima los que mandan llamese bce , fed , ue o merkel .

an contenido la caida todo lo que an podido , simplemente al final esto a reventado .

para entender estas caidas brutales hay que pensar como si estuviesen conteniendo un rio con una presa al final no puede resistir mas y sucede lo que sucede ienso:


----------



## locojaen (7 Ago 2011)

Bolsa Isarelí -6,59%

TASE Site - Homepage


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (7 Ago 2011)

locojaen dijo:


> Bolsa Isarelí -6,59%
> 
> TASE Site - Homepage



Alguién debería certificar, no ?¿ ::
Guano Israelí ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora ya no salen al rescate a la minima los que mandan llamese bce , fed , ue o merkel .
> 
> an contenido la caida todo lo que an podido , simplemente al final esto a reventado .
> 
> para entender estas caidas brutales hay que pensar como si estuviesen conteniendo un rio con una presa al final no puede resistir mas y sucede lo que sucede ienso:



Oiga no sea usted tan, escoja aqui un adjetivo de mi anteior mensaje, que al final tendremos aqui a rbotic y sus misticos.

Esta mañana en cnn, le preguntan a un analista financiero, sobre si la bolsa ya contemplaba la rebaja de rating en la caida del jueves, y sin pestañear, ha dicho, no porque eso seria informacion privilegiada, :XX::XX::XX:. Son unos cachondos, por cosas como esta hasta me hacen gracia.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Oiga no sea usted tan, escoja aqui un adjetivo de mi anteior mensaje, que al final tendremos aqui a rbotic y sus misticos.
> 
> Esta mañana en cnn, le preguntan a un analista financiero, sobre si la bolsa ya contemplaba la rebaja de rating en la caida del jueves, y sin pestañear, ha dicho, no porque eso seria informacion privilegiada, :XX::XX::XX:. Son unos cachondos, por cosas como esta hasta me hacen gracia.



sin que fuese informacion privilegiada , todas las gestiones osea presion por parte del gobierno usano y demas , se tienen que haber filtrado  aunque claro tambien puede haber algo de informacion privilegiada .

recuerde que el objetivo del h-c-h esta en 1140 ,objetivo minimo , no tiene porque girarse ahi , creo que un pullback ya no es posible :baba:


----------



## Cimoc (7 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora ya no salen al rescate a la minima los que mandan llamese bce , fed , ue o merkel .
> 
> an contenido la caida todo lo que an podido , simplemente al final esto a reventado .
> 
> para entender estas caidas brutales hay que pensar como si estuviesen conteniendo un rio con una presa al final no puede resistir mas y sucede lo que sucede ienso:



Eres un cachondo


----------



## Claca (7 Ago 2011)

Efectivamente, aquí el objetivo del HCH:







Pero mira, resulta que un 1.100 es "tan sólo" el 38% fibo de toda la subida, que normalmente es el retroceso mínimo y natural en las correcciones.

Repito lo que he comentado, ya no se tratan de unas simples directrices, hablamos de los niveles desde los cuales arrancó el segundo impulso alcista, con todo lo que implica.

Por otro lado, evitad hacer correlaciones, porque van a fallar. Cada índice tiene su tempo y si estas semanas le tocaba al DAX llevarse las collejas, es posible que ahora les toque a los yankis -y mirad el gráfico, no están tan mal-. 

De momento está claro que seguimos bajistas, eso esta fuera de toda duda, y el precio no ha hecho ningún amago de suelo todavía, pero hay que verlo en perspectiva. Yo no me atrevo a poner una línea que diga "si se traspasa, GUANO", porque ya he dicho que no sigo este mercado con el rigor necesario para ello, pero sé que estos niveles son claves y voy a dejar que el precio desarrolle su movimiento ignorando la patética función que escenifican los medios.

PD: La bolsa israelí estaba por encima de los máximos precrisis.


----------



## dmdp (7 Ago 2011)

Sois la repera , yo ni sabia que Israel tenia bolsa........::::


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (7 Ago 2011)

SP no espera 'estrpito' en las Bolsas tras la bajada de la nota de EEUU | Economa Uruguay




Al final el lunes va a ser un dia verde.:´(


----------



## Abner (7 Ago 2011)

dmdp dijo:


> Sois la repera , yo ni sabia que Israel tenia bolsa........::::



Honestamente, yo tampoco, pero vamos, que la caidita de Roma que se están marcando es guapa. 

Por cierto, el dólar debería bajar mucho con respecto al euro con la noticia de la AA, peeeero, Merkel ya ha dicho que Italia es demasiado grande para ser rescatada, espero que sea la consabida táctica para que el euro no se aprecie con respecto al dólar, porque como Italia haga un default, el terremoto financiero va a ser tal que ríete tú del Cracatoa.

Cuándo abría el mercado de divisas? ¿No era esta tarde?

EDITO: Al loro la evolución de la cotización del franco suizo con respecto al euro en los últimos 120 días. Más claro, agua. ¿Alguien sabría cómo mover capitales a Suiza desde aquí?

http://www.x-rates.com/d/CHF/EUR/graph120.html


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Honestamente, yo tampoco, pero vamos, que la caidita de Roma que se están marcando es guapa.
> 
> Por cierto, el dólar debería bajar mucho con respecto al euro con la noticia de la AA, peeeero, Merkel ya ha dicho que Italia es demasiado grande para ser rescatada, espero que sea la consabida táctica para que el euro no se aprecie con respecto al dólar, porque como Italia haga un default, el terremoto financiero va a ser tal que ríete tú del Cracatoa.
> 
> ...



es posible que cambie la correlacion bolsas euro-dolar , porque los dos estan jodidos y tome mucho mas protagonismo el chf y el yen ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ago 2011)

Madre mia como estan las cosas, hablando con algun que otro especulador, te comentan cosas de eurusd de 2 o cercano, yo creo que el calor esta afectando a algunos de manera grave.

Respecto a Suiza, como ya han gastado la ultima bala para tratar de evitar una mayor revalorizacion de la moneda, ahora quieren implantar medidas para evitar que se refugie alli el capital, el capital de los pobres, claro.

El jefazo de Reuters España continua erre que erre con los mil puntos del sp o un poco por debajo, no se que credibilidad tendra este hombre.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ago 2011)

spheratu dijo:


> Cada vez que ojeo este hilo me dan ganas de comprar repsoles...sigo pensando que esa empresa acabara vendida a los alemanes en cosa de dos años y antes de venderla trataran de ponerla en precio.
> A ver el lunes si me animo...



Recuerde que hay una empresa muy castiza, de la casta, que depende de la cotizacion de esa compañia para no desaparecer, andese con ojo, hasta ahora ningun comprador la ha querido a estos precios, y no la dejan bajar.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2011)

para mi esta claro que el 8470 no es ningun nivel desde donde se pueda girar el ibex , otra cosa es que incluso pueda empezar el lunes rebotando por alguna intervencion de la ue , g7 , bce y demas pero por TECNICO  el
h-c-h del sp y demas esto todavia tiene un poco de margen de bajada ienso: .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ago 2011)

Me muero de la risa, cuando dice usted eso de POR TECNICO, el otro dia tambien lo dijo, como diciendo, si no es por mi, ni que yo quiera es que POR TECNICO toca bajar. Me empece a reir hasta que me tuvieron que llamar la atencion.


----------



## @@strom (7 Ago 2011)

Dedicado a Claca, Cac 40:







Completamente de acuerdo, niveles importantísimos no para el medio sino para el larguísimo plazo. Directrices como estás no se prueban todos los dias.


----------



## Abner (7 Ago 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Dedicado a Claca, Cac 40:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



redios!!! +10 caracteres.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ago 2011)

Vivimos tiempos historicos, no hay que sorprenderse. Durante toda esa directriz azul las deudas se honraban sin duda, ahora ya no es asi, fijese que hasta el pais mas poderoso del mundo imita a paises africanos en politica monetaria, algo impensable no cree? Lo importante es verlo, y si se puede subir al tren.


----------



## Claca (7 Ago 2011)

Gracias por compartir ese gráfico, @@strom. Para el CAC, aplico el mismo planteamiento del STOXX, sencillo, pero efectivo:







La cosa está clara o pese más el doble techo, o aguantan los cojones del fibo y el pull a la clavicular.


----------



## Claca (7 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para mi esta claro que el 8470 no es ningun nivel desde donde se pueda girar el ibex , otra cosa es que incluso pueda empezar el lunes rebotando por alguna intervencion de la ue , g7 , bce y demas pero por TECNICO  el
> h-c-h del sp y demas esto todavia tiene un poco de margen de bajada ienso: .



¿Y qué tiene que ver el HCH del SP500 con el IBEX?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Y qué tiene que ver el HCH del SP500 con el IBEX?



el sp tiene un margen de caida minimo del 5% , es muy improbable que el ibex suba mientras el jefe cae pero no imposible porque ya hemos visto como es capaz de descorrelacionarse en los rebotones ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Ago 2011)

una pregunta 

¿qué sucede con la inversión si se suspende la cotización?


----------



## pollastre (7 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ... la ue , g7 , bce y demas pero por TECNICO  el
> h-c-h del sp y demas esto todavia tiene un poco de margen de bajada ienso: .





Viendo sus mensajes de los últimos tres o cuatro días, ahora ya lo tengo claro.

No tiene Ud. ninguna posibilidad de sobrevivir. No obstante, cuenta con mi simpatía :XX:


----------



## pollastre (7 Ago 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta
> 
> ¿qué sucede con la inversión si se suspende la cotización?



Depende de tu situación actual. 

Para las posiciones abiertas, lo más normal es que se reanude la cotización en el mismo nivel de precios en que fue suspendida; también pueden anular X operaciones anteriores al cierre, con lo cual te encontrarías con un nivel de precios anterior en el tiempo al momento de la suspensión.

En casos extremos (flash crash, etc.) pueden llegar incluso a revertir operaciones _cerradas_ (settled / cleared), que se realizaron en los momentos de pánico; en ese caso te devuelven el dinero (si palmastes) o le reclaman la pasta a tu banco de inversión (si hicistes operaciones en verde), el cual obviamente te lo detraerá a tí de tu cuenta.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Viendo sus mensajes de los últimos tres o cuatro días, ahora ya lo tengo claro.
> 
> No tiene Ud. ninguna posibilidad de sobrevivir. No obstante, cuenta con mi simpatía :XX:



espero que se equivoque amigo , la cosa esta dificil pero yo veo claro que el 8000 tiene muchas posibilidades de servir para un rebote antes de continuar la gran caida ahi hay un gap no cerrado y es el 76,4 de toda la subida de 6700 a los 12240 un saludo 8:


----------



## Claca (7 Ago 2011)

*IBEX:*







Sobra comentar nada, se entiende perfectamente porque digo que visitar los 8.000 cerrando el gap supondría ir en busca de los 7.000.


----------



## robergarc (7 Ago 2011)

Repito un mensaje aquí de otro hilo, que viene al caso.

No obstante, y a pesar de que he opinado que mañana no va a pasar nada relevante y que incluso la bolsa va a subir, me apetecería que hubiera guano, sólo por poder estar en el foro para vivirlo. 

El histerismo que se respira, el "vamos a morir todos cienes de veces", las trompetas del apocalipsis, los mayas, el "será en Octubre", tonuel certificando, los scalpers forrándose pipo a pipo, las gacelillas palmando, el forero Apollo Creed desesperado, telecomunista y el enésimo final del capitalismo, el milenarismo que nunca llega; burbuja, en suma, en estado puro viviendo tantos momentos históricos que, al cabo, a todos nos importan un rábano, pero que tanto nos divierten en nuestro período vacacional -el mío, cabr0nes, que para eso soy profesor y funcionario: "haber estudiao".

En fin, que, aunque lo parezca por el hilo en que me he pasado la tarde, no me he fumado nada -todavía-, pero me da que mañana va a ser un día excitante y madrugaré para estar aquí ya a las 9. 

This is burbuja.info.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ago 2011)

Lo acabo de oir, y lo posteo. Si mañana el bce compra bonos, y la fed lo mismo y sujeta el dolar, subidon subidon, que no, pues arreon pabajo. 

Hablando en serio, mi apuesta es al alza, con stop en 1175 (1165) sp, y 8500 ibex.

Es lo que usted dice, pase lo que pase lo importante es vivirlo. Y a mi esto me entretiene mas que un madrid-barça, rarito que es uno.


----------



## Claca (7 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo acabo de oir, y lo posteo. Si mañana el bce compra bonos, y la fed lo mismo y sujeta el dolar, subidon subidon, que no, pues arreon pabajo.
> 
> Hablando en serio, mi apuesta es al alza, con stop en 1175 (1165) sp, y 8500 ibex.
> 
> Es lo que usted dice, pase lo que pase lo importante es vivirlo. Y a mi esto me entretiene mas que un madrid-barça, rarito que es uno.



Yo del SP500 no comento nada, pero del IBEX, esos 8.500 los veo demasiado justos. Si el daño se reparte entre TEF y REP, hay espacio para caer por debajo de los mínimos de la sesión del viernes sin que pase nada, con lo cual las opciones seguirían siendo alcistas para un buen tramo.


----------



## Misterio (7 Ago 2011)

Puede haber un sentimiento contrario del sentimiento contrario?, porque ya se empieza a oír que el BCE va a intervenir a saco mañana entonces todo para arriba unido a la sobreventa puede ser un mayo 2010 otra vez con subidón subidón o no... ya veremos.


----------



## Charlatan (7 Ago 2011)

se pueden poner las tiritas que quieras...pero la cornada es de muerte(RECESION) !!!
mañana da igual...el problema no se solucionara xq no hay pasta para tanta deuda...ni en europa ni en usa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ago 2011)

Primeros cruces forex -1,77% usdchf.


----------



## Misterio (7 Ago 2011)

El € a 1.44 contra el $, había cerrado en 1.4284 más menos


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (7 Ago 2011)

Pillando sitio eh, aves de rapiña.


----------



## robergarc (7 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Primeros cruces forex -1,77% usdchf.



Bueno, como respecto al euro el dolar se está hostiando bien. No obstante, veremos cómo puede afectar eso a la apertura en Europa, que no está nada claro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ago 2011)

robergarc dijo:


> Bueno, como respecto al euro el dolar se está hostiando bien. No obstante, veremos cómo puede afectar eso a la apertura en Europa, que no está nada claro.



Me lo tomo como un indicador de panico. Y si sube al 2,5%, si que veria con otros ojos el pabajo claro. Aunque los que conocen ya sabran como es forex.

Edito: Les dejo, sigo pensando que mañana sera como los adosados en villavicionsa en 2004. 
Otro canario seran los metales.

Si se suben al tren, que les vaya bien.


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2011)

A las buenas noches!



Misterio dijo:


> Puede haber un sentimiento contrario del sentimiento contrario?, porque ya se empieza a oír que el BCE va a intervenir a saco mañana entonces todo para arriba unido a la sobreventa puede ser un mayo 2010 otra vez con subidón subidón o no... ya veremos.



Se que no eres habitual del hilo pero lo digo para que lo sepas tu y todo los demás que no suelen estar por aquí (incluso para alguno que si )

La cuestión no es que el BCE vaya a intervenir, eso ya se sabe, está preparado, las bolsas no subirán por eso aunque se utilizará como excusa, claro. El que mañana las bolsas suban es algo que se ve en el transfondo del mercado desde hace unos días, ya estaba escrito antes de que el BCE dijera que va a intervenir algo porque eso es lo de menos.

En este foro la inmensa mayoría piensa que como un perroflauta intervendrá el mercado este hará tal cosa pero es todo lo contrario, lo que haga tio Trichi es lo de menos, solo nos dará una excusa, probablemente ni siquiera intervenga nada, pero la prensa tenga ya dictada la orden de contarlo así.

Ahora tómate la pastilla roja y vuelve al maravilloso mundo de Matrix, te garantizamos que no recordarás nada, NADA!


----------



## pollastre (7 Ago 2011)

Ya tenemos al BCE diciendo que nos va comprar los papelitos, a nosotros y a los spaghettini.

La pregunta es... ¿qué nos han pedido a cambio?

Siguiente oleada de recortes, antes de que acabe Septiembre...


----------



## creative (7 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya tenemos al BCE diciendo que nos va comprar los papelitos, a nosotros y a los spaghettini.
> 
> La pregunta es... ¿qué nos han pedido a cambio?
> 
> Siguiente oleada de recortes, antes de que acabe Septiembre...



Lo de mañana huele a PELOTAZO DEL 3%


----------



## Jamóncontomate (8 Ago 2011)

Se llenando todo el foro de pseudohilos Habéisvistoelibex35...
Marcáis tendencia


----------



## aitor33 (8 Ago 2011)

Futuros del Dow Jons y los del S&P bajando un 2.2%


----------



## Independentista_vasco (8 Ago 2011)

aitor33 dijo:


> Futuros del Dow Jons y los del S&P bajando un 2.2%



Ahora mismo, en IG Markets, se amplía el descenso en esos índices a 2,5%, Ibex cae 1,4%.


----------



## creative (8 Ago 2011)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> Ahora mismo, en IG Markets, se amplía el descenso en esos índices a 2,5%, Ibex cae 1,4%.



Joder me acabo de come un OWNED, en mi mensaje anterior mirandolo en IG markets, salia positivo, que ha pasado en 45 minutos?


----------



## ex-perto (8 Ago 2011)

lo que pase en el Nikkei será un indicador, si las perdidas van a mas segun avance la sesion, sera un lunes negro, si las perdidas no aumentan, en europa caeremos pero no tanto, de una forma u otra mañana cerramos en rojo


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Juas el oro... está rompiendo resistencias como si nada.



Lo justifico, que el comentario fue muy escueto:







Primer objetivo por tercero en los 1.746 dólares. Con calma podrían llegar a verse esos 1.870.


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2011)

*Mercado español:*

Puestos a buscar correlaciones, que, insisto, no funcionarán, que menos que ver lo que tenemos en casa.

*IBEX SMALL CAP*







*IBEX MEDIUM CAP*







Aquí tampoco hace falta comentar nada ¿verdad?


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2011)

La importancia de aplicar stops:

A veces sucede que sin saber muy bien cómo terminamos enganchados en un valor. Ya sea por un fuerte movimiento de volatilidad o por dudar demasiado, de repente nos encontramos que la aplicación del stop supone unas pérdidas mayores de lo inicialmente previsto en nuestra operativa. Este fue el caso de mi segunda operación en NHH, que la condición de stop en cierres diarios me jugó una mala pasada al perderse el nivel con un gap de apertura. Mi reacción al momento fue analizar la situación y fijar un nuevo punto de salida de aplicación automática (orden introducida) considerando que me valía la pena asumir un margen extra para dar mayor garantía a la operación. Finalmente no salió bien y el stop saltó. Ni tan siquiera llegué a pensar qué hubiera pasado si hubiera aguantando un poco, porque una vez fuera, a mí me daba lo mismo. Ahora, no obstante, sí puedo comprobar en el gráfico qué hubiera sucedido:







Nada menos que un -35% en algo menos de un mes. Los stops están para algo, porque nos podemos equivocar, pero jamás podemos permitir que una mala operación secuestre nuestro capital, es la diferencia entre el "try again" y el "game over".


----------



## pyn (8 Ago 2011)

Buenos días, el día promete y mucho, el esepé ha abierto con un agujero de 33 puntos básicos menos, el daxie 150 y el stoxxx 50. Aún tenemos una hora para que habra nuestra bolsa, pero ya sabemos por donde van a ir los tiros (al menos en la apertura).


----------



## Nico (8 Ago 2011)

Claca siempre tan claro con sus conceptos y tan generoso con sus gráficos.

Este último post, para varios que traemos SAN -aún comprado a precios "buenos" para los promedios históricos- (y vale para cualquier otro valor), ahora nos enfrentamos al dilema de liquidar las posiciones o de sostenerlas.

El contexto es claramente bajista y el sentido común parece indicar la venta. De todos modos esto no exime de un análisis del "timing" para hacerlo.

El día puede arrancar con un gap -es más que probable que lo haga- y, el que salga a mercado en esas condiciones sufrirá un buen "hachazo" para, poco después, quizás llevarse la sorpresa de que el mercado se equilibra y, el punto correcto para vender hubiera sido un poco más adelante.

El problema es que hay días que "no se hacen prisioneros" y, quien se decida a esperar hasta que el mercado se organice y entregue pistas de su comportamiento puede encontrarse con la situación de asumir pérdidas adicionales.

Hasta aquí, nada que se sepa en el hilo. Este dilema se presenta muchas veces al inversor en los mercados volátiles. El asunto en esta ocasión es que podemos estar, no ya frente a una corrección intensa y severa -que ya de por si es dolorosa-, sino a un despeñadero de grandes proporciones y, entender esto con cierta rapidez puede salvar unos cuantos euros en la cuenta.

Si nos guiamos por los resultados en Asia son malos pero no podemos catalogarlos de desastrosos. Si vemos la cotización del oro -que está pasando los $ 1710 en estos momentos-, da para preocuparse.

Qué dificil es tomar estas decisiones en un mercado tan incierto.

Habrá que hacer las de San Eudero ? (vendo la mitad y con las otras espero)


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

Propicios días,

las proyecciones para el Daxie de hoy, casi da miedo sólo con mirarlas. Baste decir que a poco que se cumplan, haremos incursión submarina por debajo de los 6K.

Que ya es decir, hoygan.

Para variar, de nuevo la actividad en pre es frenética. Hace ya cosa de una semana que casi no se puede distinguir entre mercado y pre.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Propicios días,
> 
> las proyecciones para el Daxie de hoy, casi da miedo sólo con mirarlas. Baste decir que a poco que se cumplan, haremos incursión submarina por debajo de los 6K.
> 
> ...



sr. pollastre su niña le da numeros para algun posible reboton intradia o le canta "only guan-o"?


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> sr. pollastre su niña le da numeros para algun posible reboton intradia o le canta "only guan-o"?



Ese es el problema, Sr. PPP : que tengo señales de un día "bipolar"... por abajo, podemos visitar el 5955 si se ponen en plan "amable". Que si no, lo siguiente es el 5833 (uk uk!).

Y por arriba, hay convergencia a 2 en 6300. Nada en medio, ya ve, 340 puntazos de fría estepa pipera donde cualquier cosa puede pasar. 

Bueno sí, un nivel relevante en 6130, pero - para que se haga una idea de cómo están las cosas - ha sido ya probado en premarket, con su correspondiente rebote y todo. Ni a la apertura de sesión han esperado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Bueno algunos dicen el 5800, como zona a visititar.

Edito: Ya veo que su niña ya le ha dado el nivel 5833, yo jugaba con el 5860. espero que no se llegue alli.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ese es el problema, Sr. PPP : que tengo señales de un día "bipolar"... por abajo, podemos visitar el 5955 si se ponen en plan "amable". Que si no, lo siguiente es el 5833 (uk uk!).
> 
> Y por arriba, hay convergencia a 2 en 6300. Nada en medio, ya ve, 340 puntazos de fría estepa pipera donde cualquier cosa puede pasar.
> 
> Bueno sí, un nivel relevante en 6130, pero - para que se haga una idea de cómo están las cosas - ha sido ya probado en premarket, con su correspondiente rebote y todo. Ni a la apertura de sesión han esperado.



joer, pues vaya dia q nos espera...... si tocamos los dos lados o andamos cerca..... no quiero pensar en el ibex..... igual 500 puntos de diferencia entre max y minimos

habra q ver como evoluciona el dia...... ponernos el hans (el collarin de la F1) y a ver si aguantamos los vaivenes

muchas gracias por su celeridad


----------



## rafaxl (8 Ago 2011)

Bono español baja de 6,22 a 5,74 en 10 minutos. Cuidado con lo que hacen.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Ago 2011)

5,56 y el dax ya esta calentando.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Sr.Rafaxl los señores de la manquera ya han llegado, y han dicho que tienen de sobra, paloquehagafalta.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

Me reporto guanos dias amigos , como tiene que ser vengo mamao 

trichet joputa 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

vaya, estando rafaxl por aqui solo hay un camino posible 

me voy a apalancar largo


----------



## rafaxl (8 Ago 2011)

Vaya la misma broma de siempre, me voy a pirar un rato hasta la siguiente pagina.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

era de broma, perdon


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> joer, pues vaya dia q nos espera...... si tocamos los dos lados o andamos cerca..... no quiero pensar en el ibex..... igual 500 puntos de diferencia entre max y minimos
> 
> habra q ver como evoluciona el dia...... ponernos el hans (el collarin de la F1) y a ver si aguantamos los vaivenes
> 
> muchas gracias por su celeridad




Existe también un pequeño "inconveniente" añadido.

La firma térmica (algoritmos de dispersión) de las operaciones de manos fuertes. Está cambiando.

No me preocupa tanto por el hecho de que las cambien, eso es hasta cierto punto normal y recurrente (ya tengo algoritmos genéticos trabajando en adquisición y reconocimiento desde la semana pasada). 

Pero lo que sí me inquieta, es que por lo general nadie convoca a sus quants en pleno Agosto y los pone a reestructurar algoritmos de deployment. 

No sé yo si hemos terminado de ver toda la "fiesta", o vienen todavía curvas más cerradas...


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vaya la misma broma de siempre, me voy a pirar un rato hasta la siguiente pagina.



Ya le han colgado el SanBenito y ahora para quitárselo va a tener que estar presente en varios guanos...


----------



## Yo2k1 (8 Ago 2011)

Lo de Trichet ya es de risa. Casi un punto en media hora. 
Tirara eso los indices arriba o seguís pensando en esas proyecciones?
Suerte a los que toreáis, porque entre que el toro tiene cuernos y que encima no se sabe si se los afeitan o no, hay que echarle valor.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Yo lo tengo medio claro, ahora a ganar pasta o nos vamos con los del 15M para que nos devuelvan la pasta los marditos ejpeculadores....

De momento ancha es Castilla entre 470 y 925 con un abrevadero en los 665.


----------



## rosonero (8 Ago 2011)

Bon dia a la forería!!!

Tengo el broker abierto y listo .... para ir mirando :cook:


----------



## pyn (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Yo lo tengo medio claro, ahora a ganar pasta o nos vamos con los del 15M para que nos devuelvan la pasta los marditos ejpeculadores....



Cuando estás tú por aquí, sólo existe un camino en el ibex...


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vaya la misma broma de siempre, me voy a pirar un rato hasta la siguiente pagina.




No entiendo por qué te molestas. Se hacen referencias a mí como paradigma del inversor a l/p (voy 16.000 euros abajo en TRE) y me lo tomo a cachondeo. Aquí predicciones erróneas hacemos todos. De hecho, hasta hace bien poco se sostenía lo del verano alcista...


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Señores dejen la charla...a JUGAAAARRRR


----------



## Mulder (8 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!

Creo que nos van a sorprender empezando el día con un rápido tirón bajista para luego ponerse a subir el resto del día, espero no equivocarme.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

por algo me sali el viernes , mucho peligro tiene el trichet , joputa


----------



## pyn (8 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Creo que nos van a sorprender empezando el día con un rápido tirón bajista para luego ponerse a subir el resto del día, espero no equivocarme.



Por lo pronto, patadón pa'rriba.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

8761 ha entrado una orden que deje puesta, esto es mas emocionante dentro.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

No hay que echarle la culpa a los demás. Los agentes hacen su papel y nosotros entramos bien o mal...subo Stop Profit


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Cierro, sp, ya me entienden, con 60 pipos dia hecho, ahora a la avaricia. Bien bien, subiendo sp, hay que garantizar el salario.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ago 2011)

Cuidado con jugar con fuego







que Trichet y su manguera vigilan de cerca








Edito: Vaya tela, en lo que he tardado en buscar imágenes ya se ha vendido todo el pescado...


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por algo me sali el viernes , mucho peligro tiene el trichet , joputa



No se fíe, yo aún no borraría del suelo el pentagrama ni recogería los útiles de hechicería (gato negro, gallo negro y ornitorrinco negro); es posible que todavía pueda Ud. celebrar el ritual de invocación del Malvado Robotnik... los místicos 8000 aún no se desvanecen (del todo) en el horizonte.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Yo lo tengo medio claro, ahora a ganar pasta o nos vamos con los del 15M para que nos devuelvan la pasta los marditos ejpeculadores....
> 
> De momento ancha es Castilla entre 470 y 925 con un abrevadero en los 665.



Vendo, me forro y les dejo...::::::


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (8 Ago 2011)

URGENTE

El Ibex sube hasta 8.725 puntos, un avance del 0,6%. La prima cae por debajo de 300 puntos


CincoDías.com: economía, finanzas y empresas

De momento el lunes negro pasa a de fiesta.


----------



## Antiparras (8 Ago 2011)

el manguerazo parece de calidad, lleva bastante presión!!!


----------



## jjsuamar (8 Ago 2011)

Los dados de este casino están demasiado trucados. Coño, es que ya ni disimulan.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Sp con mas 100 pipos...


----------



## Mulder (8 Ago 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> el manguerazo parece de calidad, lleva bastante presión!!!



Desde luego el manguerazo ha sido un zas en toda la boca


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Cierro definitivo 8885.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Buff me aparece nuevo nivel....podemos arriesgar parte de lo ganado.


----------



## Goodbye (8 Ago 2011)

URGENTEEl Ibex se dispara un 2,5% y roza los 8.900: Santander (+7%), BBVA (+5,5%)


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buff me aparece nuevo nivel....podemos arriesgar parte de lo ganado.



Dale pepón ! ::


----------



## Antiparras (8 Ago 2011)

a puntito de llegar a 8.900 el ibex, a ver si se les a terminado la cisterna o vienen con otra...

el euro stoxx parece que se va a tomar un respiro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Dentro en el dax..........................corto.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Dale pepón ! ::



Wait....


P.d. Estoy dentro de nuevo, pero le cuesta. No me fío de ese >9000


----------



## robergarc (8 Ago 2011)

Bueno, bueno, así que abre p'arriba. Vayan unos cuantos recogiendo su owned.

Aunque, no, esperen, que habrá tiempo a lo largo del día.

Me da hasta pereza buscar los mensajes en los que ayer tanto lo repetí.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

corto 8870 , sl 9000 un saludo 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buff me aparece nuevo nivel....podemos arriesgar parte de lo ganado.



Enero 2011, no daba venta nunca, 500 puntos el primer día...


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dentro en el dax..........................corto.



Las probabilidades de su operación son del 37,2%

ha elegido Ud. una zona difícil. Se juega el retrace o la continuidad hasta los 6K3.

Su ratio riesgo/profit es desfavorable aquí...


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Le cuesta, pero como entre en mi proyección esto va a ser jauja.


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Las probabilidades de su operación son del 37,2%
> 
> ha elegido Ud. una zona difícil. Se juega el retrace o la continuidad hasta los 6K3.
> 
> Su ratio riesgo/profit es desfavorable aquí...




Hamijo Chinito, tenga ojete-calor .... :

--------------------------
[Early Warning System] >>> CAUTION <<< Potential spike ahead, symbol [Daxie], at [6331.5], reason [Abnormal Volume Structure detected], advice [Utmost Caution], sysStatus [Wait and See ]

--------------------------


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Las probabilidades de su operación son del 37,2%
> 
> ha elegido Ud. una zona difícil. Se juega el retrace o la continuidad hasta los 6K3.
> 
> Su ratio riesgo/profit es desfavorable aquí...



6216 he cerrado, porque pepon anda cerca, y cambiado la direccion.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Uffff me ha ido del pelo sr.Pollastre ya tengo mas 500 euros en la operacion, pero si no cambio hoy me sacan hasta los ojos.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Cierro de nuevo...vamos a por otra.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Grafico chulibex muy cutrecillo:


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Uffff me ha ido del pelo sr.Pollastre ya tengo mas 500 euros en la operacion, pero si no cambio hoy me sacan hasta los ojos.




Mire que les tengo dicho que no se acerquen a la jaula del gorila Daxie a darle de comer a través de los barrotes, que tiene muy mala leche ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Me juego un corto ibex 8975


----------



## rosonero (8 Ago 2011)

madre mía,!!!! Hemos vuelto a los 9.000 :8:


----------



## Nico (8 Ago 2011)

Tal como nos advirtió Claca, por la posición relativa de las cotizaciones para "salvar" al IBEX había que apuntalar a los castigados bancos y, para "bajarlo" había que pegarle a Telefónica si no se quería arruinar la gráfica.

Quien sea el encargado del manguerazo concentró el chorro en el punto más rendidor... SAN !

Fíjense que la reacción de *TEF* inicialmente fue insignificante y, recién cuando el mercado superó el "susto" empezó a subir -más con dinero del público que del manguerazo-

Para mi fortuna, estaba JUSTO en medio del chorro y pude alegremente separar un poco de liquidez.

Ahora ya veremos... mi sensación es que hay demasiada presión bajista como para sostener la bolsa mucho tiempo.

Obviamente los que se manejan con intradía todo esto les resulta irrelevante pero, a los que sólo podemos armar carteras y tratar de preservarlas estas consideraciones son fundamentales para evitar lo que claca llama el "game over".

Gracias a los manguerazos ya puedo esperar el "try again".

Se aprende mucho. Gracias a los que comparten.


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2011)

Me estoy partiendo, toda la gacelada vendiendo en pérdidas. Ojalá pronto venga otra ración de malas noticias, porque podríamos tener un final de año la mar de tranquilo y totalmente unidireccional.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Si las siguientes dos sesiones no recupera los 8945 (que es que he metido la pata hasta la cintura y el suelo trimestral realmente lo tienen en los 8125?), habrá que olvidarse de tocar nada y esperar que vuelva al redil, para empezar a plantearse operar con "posibilidades de no salir con el culo amandrilado"



Bueno señores, de momento hemos vuelto al "redil" mi última entrada por hoy superando el último nivel que tenía por encima de 900 para hoy.

Creo que ha sido mi mejor día desde que soy "amateur"::::::


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> madre mía,!!!! Hemos vuelto a los 9.000 :8:




¡¡ Hemos derrotado al malvado Robotnik y su lugarteniente Muertoviviente... la tierra está a salvo de nuevo, gracias a la Patrulla HVEI35 !!


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> madre mía,!!!! Hemos vuelto a los 9.000 :8:





Fran200 dijo:


> Wait....
> 
> 
> P.d. Estoy dentro de nuevo, pero le cuesta. No me fío de ese >9000



Una auténtica sorpresa.....:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

:no: vamos pabajo amigos , los 8000 nos esperan


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Aquí estamos muy mal acostumbrados...fechas please!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Yo ya voy poniendo sp a mi corto. Ahora apoyo a muertoviviente.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Aquí estamos muy mal acostumbrados...fechas please!!



9-10-11 es lo maximo que puedo afinar , pero esto no es mas que el gato muerto 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo ya voy poniendo sp a mi corto. Ahora apoyo a muertoviviente.



este sera un dia muy bonito


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Sr.Muertoviviente invoquemos a robotic y sus misticos, con el nada me falta :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Muertoviviente invoquemos a robotic y sus misticos, con el nada me falta :XX::XX:



no hace falta , por TECNICO esto se va a los 8000 ademas lo soñe ayer cuando dormia la mona


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Ago 2011)

Mis respetos para todos los que estén dentro hoy. Menudo espectáculo.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Hombre yo no es por fastidiar pero el nivel que me daba por encima de 9000 es 9090. Ya con pocas probabilidades...pero ahí está.


----------



## locoAC (8 Ago 2011)

El mega-manguerazo ha llegado hasta el +4%... Hemos tocado techo en 9000, las gacelas han vendido en pérdidas encantadas de la vida como decía Claca, y una vez agotado el camión cisterna abróchense los cinturones que volvemos a coger la cuesta abajo.

Alguien ha ganado mucha pasta esta mañana, los de siempre, los que sabían dónde iba dirigido el chorro (la banca en general). El resto pónganse cortos, creo que la venta continúa siendo la tendencia en cuanto pase esta tromba de agua.


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hombre yo no es por fastidiar pero el nivel que me daba por encima de 9000 es 9090. Ya con pocas probabilidades...pero ahí está.



Y vamos flechados hacia la doble proyección 6K3 en el Daxie. Ahora veremos si van en serio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Me han sacado de mi corto, mas 5 pipos, con esta operacion estara contento mi broker. Espero que el daxie nos de mas alegrias, sr.Pollastre, niveles por encima de 6216, digame algo.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ago 2011)

Ahora les toca al señor Muertoviviente y a Robocopic analizar en qué han fallado...


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Tal como nos advirtió Claca, por la posición relativa de las cotizaciones para "salvar" al IBEX había que apuntalar a los castigados bancos y, para "bajarlo" había que pegarle a Telefónica si no se quería arruinar la gráfica.*Quien sea el encargado del manguerazo concentró el chorro en el punto más rendidor... SAN !
> 
> Fíjense que la reacción de *TEF* inicialmente fue insignificante y, recién cuando el mercado superó el "susto" empezó a subir -más con dinero del público que del manguerazo-
> 
> ...



No sabes cuanto me alegra leer eso, en serio. Hay que ir tomando consciencia de cómo funciona este mundo: el juego de equilibrios, la puesta en escena, está todo muy cuidado, pero precisamente por eso es posible ver por donde pueden ir los tiros y actuar en consecuencia, como cuando en una película de terror se empieza a escuchar la típica melodía para crear tensión y sabes que pronto intentarán asustarte. Una vez te das cuenta de ello, todo es cuestión de experiencia (lo que nos falta a la mayoría), pero sólo por ver eso, creo que llevamos unos cuantos pasos de ventaja a la gacelada.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hace falta , *por TECNICO* esto se va a los 8000 ademas lo soñe ayer cuando dormia la mona



Me parto con usted :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahora les toca al señor Muertoviviente y a Robocopic analizar en qué han fallado...



amigo son las 9:53 al cierre hablamos de fallos , que no digo que no me pueda equivocar ienso:


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Donde andará el Capitán Zulomán...hoy era un día de Zuloeuforia. Como se que nos lee: esto es mas divertido que el negocio inmobiliario, así que dele una alegría a los de R4 que le echan de menos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Otra vez el mismo corto, a ver si ahora. Lo hago por usted sr.Muertoviviente


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo son las 9:53 al cierre hablamos de fallos , que no digo que no me pueda equivocar ienso:


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Si es que parece que lo hacen a posta...base del canal de nuevo...¿Qué hago?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

sp con mas 20 pipos, ahora por lo menos no solo ganara interdin. Amplio a 40.


----------



## locoAC (8 Ago 2011)

Señores, pónganse a cubierto y recojan las posibles ganancias que hayan podido tener en esta primera hora. Ya hemos tocado techo. Acabo de oir a una gacelilla (un compañero de trabajo al que jamás había oído hablar de bolsa) comentar que tenía puesta una orden de venta... en cuanto el IBEX baje un poco empezarán a dispararse los stop loss colocados para recoger ganancias y será efecto dominó.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


>



:Aplauso:

creo que trichet joputa aun no compra bonos , esperara a los 8000 pa darle al boton 8:


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> El mega-manguerazo ha llegado hasta el +4%... Hemos tocado techo en 9000, las gacelas han vendido en pérdidas encantadas de la vida como decía Claca, y una vez agotado el camión cisterna abróchense los cinturones que volvemos a coger la cuesta abajo.
> 
> Alguien ha ganado mucha pasta esta mañana, los de siempre, los que sabían dónde iba dirigido el chorro (la banca en general). El resto pónganse cortos, creo que la venta continúa siendo la tendencia en cuanto pase esta tromba de agua.



Date cuenta de una cosa, si las gacelas venden encantadas y luego se gira para abajo, el sentimiento será de reafirmación "hemos hecho lo correcto, esto sólo puede caer más", en cuyo caso lo más probable es que busquen el lado corto, con lo cual tendríamos lo siguiente: gacelas vendidas, manos fuertes recogiendo papel, el desenlace es fácil de imaginar, porque ha pasado varias veces desde los mínimos de marzo de 2009. Pero para que eso ocurra, que yo no tengo una bola de cristal, es fundamental que el IBEX haga amagos de caer, pero que no se pierdan los 8.200 -apróximadamente-, con los bancos respetando sus referencias. Si además hay malas noticias, mejor que mejor.


----------



## rosonero (8 Ago 2011)

Si seguimos bajando a la misma velocidad a las 11:00 en rojo y a las 12:00 nuevo manguerazo


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Esto se empieza a ponerse "rarito"...esto va a saltar de un momento a otro. Espero que arriba.


----------



## Mulder (8 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hace falta , por TECNICO esto se va a los 8000 ademas lo soñe ayer cuando dormia la mona



Esas figuras técnicas que ud. mira tanto tienen una probabilidad de cumplirse entre un 20 y un 40% de las veces.

Pero ud. les da una probabilidad del 100%


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ago 2011)

Son los blue chips los que están tirando del Ibex. Repsol, Telefónica, Iberdrola, BBVA y SAN suben bastante más que el Ibex. 

Me parece que cuando éstas pierdan fuelle, los valores pequeños se nos despeñan.


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo son las 9:53 al cierre hablamos de fallos , que no digo que no me pueda equivocar ienso:



A ver, Ud., ¿no se acuerda de cuando jugábamos de chicos a las guerras con pistolas de plástico y latas de refresco llenas de arena que hacían las veces de granadas de fragmentación?

Pues si lo recuerda, cuando te "mataban" tocaba tumbarse en el suelo y hacerse el muerto, ya no podías participar en el combate hasta la siguiente iteración.

Ud. ha sido derrotado hoy por la coalición HVEI35, así que tiene que tumbarse y hacerse el muerto hasta mañana.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

en menos de media hora sabemos si los osos mandan o aun quieren cornear un poco mas


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ago 2011)

Lo de Arcerlor Mittal ya es de traca... ¿Conoceis a alguien dentro?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A ver, Ud., ¿no se acuerda de cuando jugábamos de chicos a las guerras con pistolas de plástico y latas de refresco llenas de arena que hacían las veces de granadas de fragmentación?
> 
> Pues si lo recuerda, cuando te "mataban" tocaba tumbarse en el suelo y hacerse el muerto, ya no podías participar en el combate hasta la siguiente iteración.
> 
> Ud. ha sido derrotado hoy por la coalición HVEI35, así que tiene que tumbarse y hacerse el muerto hasta mañana.



:Aplauso: 

como derrotado ? me sali el viernes porque no me fiaba na de los joputas que pueden activar a pepon , estoy aprovechando el gato muerto para ponerme corto y ganar mas dinero 8: ´

no contemplo ninguna derrota , de momento ienso:


----------



## locoAC (8 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Si seguimos bajando a la misma velocidad a las 11:00 en rojo y a las 12:00 nuevo manguerazo



No lo van a dejar, hoy "interesa" cerrar en verde y mantenerse alejado del rojo, por puro marketing. El resto de días continuaremos con el canal bajista.


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo de Arcerlor Mittal ya es de traca... ¿Conoceis a alguien dentro?



Yo la tenía en el punto de mira para entrar, pero justo donde debía hacer suelo, pues... es evidente que no lo hizo. La caída es normal teniendo en cuenta lo que ha roto.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Será por imagen, no por Marketing, hablemos con propiedad. La imagen es una pequeña parte, de una de las ramas o 4 p´s del Marketing.

Que estamos en un foro de economía por Dios.


----------



## locoAC (8 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo la tenía en el punto de mira para entrar, pero justo donde debía hacer suelo, pues... es evidente que no lo hizo. La caída es normal teniendo en cuenta lo que ha roto.



Sr. Claca, ¿no practica usted el mundo de los cortos?


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo la tenía en el punto de mira para entrar, pero justo donde debía hacer suelo, pues... es evidente que no lo hizo. La caída es normal teniendo en cuenta lo que ha roto.




Sólo por curiosidad y abusando de tu confianza, ¿contemplas algún suelo para ella? Sólo si tienes ya mirado algo, si no por favor no le dediques ni 20 segundos.


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2011)

Y con este sesión comprobamos, nuevamente, que las correlaciones no van a funcionar. Quien espere que "este índice se vaya al guano, porque el otro cae" va a perder hasta la camisa. Hay que saber qué operamos e ignorar el resto, la configuración de cara al medio plazo se verá en unas semanas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Sr.Muertoviviente continuemos rezando que esto va bien, aumento sp a 80 pipos.


----------



## RNSX (8 Ago 2011)

Yo he aprovechado para salirme del SAN con ligeras perdidas, que no me gusta estar comprado en bancos


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y con este sesión comprobamos, nuevamente, que las correlaciones no van a funcionar. Quien espere que "este índice se vaya al guano, porque el otro cae" va a perder hasta la camisa. Hay que saber qué operamos e ignorar el resto, la configuración de cara al medio plazo se verá en unas semanas.



:no: si solo fueran las correlaciones  pero es que es por TECNICO amigo :baba:


----------



## Nico (8 Ago 2011)

Circulen Señores que aquí no hay nada raro... todo está normal y es un día como cualquier otro.

Usted!, el rubiecito de campera marrón... a ver si se mueve que le he dicho que circule !



Las sorpresas y el nerviosismo se hará sentir cuando toque el turno a Wall Street pero de todos modos algo me dice que esto está flojito, flojito.

Esta mañana al arranque la compra en SAN más que una "manguera" era una aspiradora (estaba siguiendo el Nivel II)... le tiraban de todo y "fuuuuuiiit" aspiraba y SUBIA de precio.

Una vez que consiguieron "cebar" el motor, los volúmenes se normalizaron bastante y se nota que hay más "gente de verdad" de los dos lados del mostrador. Desde allí no se vieron mayores esfuerzos por seguir subiendo y, por lo visto, se limitan a esporádicos "toques" cuando notan que la cometa pierde aire.

Vaya a saber cuánto "combustible" tienen previsto para esta tarea de contención pero, si el nerviosismo retorna algo me dice que van a ir reculando -así sea pasito a pasito-.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Grafico chulibex muy cutrecillo:



Qué falso queda eso, es como pintar una polla en las meninas...


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Sr. Claca, ¿no practica usted el mundo de los cortos?



Mis operaciones son en más de un 65% bajistas, así que... tú dirás. Lo que pasa es que cuando estamos en soportes de medio plazo y casi todos están bajistas hablando de guanos extremos, me toca destacar el lado alcista -al menos mientras los soportes aguanten-.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Esta última operación la estoy aguantando más de lo que debiera. De lo primero que te enseñan y lo primero en lo que caes...La siguiente operación después de cumplir objetivos SIEMPRE SOBRA. Se aprende con "sangre" como todo en este mundo.


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sólo por curiosidad y abusando de tu confianza, ¿contemplas algún suelo para ella? Sólo si tienes ya mirado algo, si no por favor no le dediques ni 20 segundos.



No es problema. Puedo decirte la siguiente zona de soporte importante, no de suelo, porque eso sólo se ve con una reacción en el precio que todavía no se ha dado (por eso estos días hablo de soportes en el IBEX y no de suelo, yo no sé si realmente frenaremos aquí): los 16,20.


----------



## univac (8 Ago 2011)

parece que BASF se despeña desde hace un mes, ha roto su senda alcista?


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Esta última operación la estoy aguantando más de lo que debiera. De lo primero que te enseñan y lo primero en lo que caes...La siguiente operación después de cumplir objetivos SIEMPRE SOBRA. Se aprende con "sangre" como todo en este mundo.



Sin novedad en el frente... no se fustigue demasiado; yo mismo, ocasionalmente, sigo cometiendo ese error. Uno se cree invulnerable rodeado de su tecnología, y tiende a olvidar que no tiene un 100% de ratio de aciertos.

En otras palabras, que "en rebasando" objetivo diario, hay que irse a pasear al perro y cerrar el día.

Puede Ud. probar mi técnica: aunque dejo abierto el sistema y la AI para seguir la jornada, desactivo el master_arm y así es imposible meter ninguna operación más


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Ago 2011)

Trichet le pone a Botín los bonos "in price"...., atención que Botín vende..., gana liquidez..., se va por la banda..., dispara un zurriagazo de liquidez contra la cotización del San y..., Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, Sannnn de Botín señores, a pase de Trichet...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Salto con mas 80 pipos.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ago 2011)

Una decena de valores ya en rojo... Fue bonito mientras duró.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Salto con mas 80 pipos.



de ganancias supongo chinito :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Yo continuo con mis cutre graficos, a ver si animo a la gente a poner graficos en condiciones.

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Otra vez el mismo corto, a ver si ahora. Lo hago por usted sr.Muertoviviente



Por supuesto sr.Muertoviviente. El corto era el 8975.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

la logica dice q ya ir bajando algo hasta q los usanos nos den otro manguerazo (en ese caso de vino tinto  )

pero veremos q hace el precio


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Trichet le pone a Botín los bonos "in price"...., atención que Botín vende..., gana liquidez..., se va por la banda..., dispara un zurriagazo de liquidez contra la cotización del San y..., Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, Sannnn de Botín señores, a pase de Trichet...



.
SIN olvidar que Trichet y Botín son el árbitro y el línea y los dos equipos andaban todavía en el hotel de concentración ...


----------



## Charlatan (8 Ago 2011)

mas leña al fuego....
*
Nouriel Roubini, uno de los economistas que predijo la crisis actual, asegura hoy en artículo de opinión publicado en 'Financial Times' que evitar otra recesión es "misión imposible".*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Y dale con que es otra, es la misma, solo que introdujeron 2,6 trillones de dolares y parecia algo que no es.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y dale con que es otra, es la misma, solo que introdujeron 2,6 trillones de dolares y parecia algo que no es.



exacto es la misma , ya estoy en positivo  esperando el owned  digo los 8000 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Sr.Pollastre, debo reconocerle que solte el largo en 6196, perdiendo unos buenos 20 pipos, que en el daxie ya sabe usted que son unos 55 chilibescos, como va usted?

Menuda gacela loca estoy hecha, gano en el ibex y pierdo en el daxie ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Miro la grafica, donde me salto el stop, donde esta el ibex y me cago en la p*** mierda de las maquinitas que parece que me leen.


----------



## Charlatan (8 Ago 2011)

cuando abra Usa se acabo la fiesta....del verde.Directitos al rojo .


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

queremos guano ya  que quiero comer bien este finde 8:


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Pollastre, debo reconocerle que solte el largo en 6196, perdiendo unos buenos 20 pipos, que en el daxie ya sabe usted que son unos 55 chilibescos, como va usted?
> 
> Menuda gacela loca estoy hecha, gano en el ibex y pierdo en el daxie ::



Sopeso hacer la última entrada del día para rebasar objetivos... pero no veo ventana de entrada clara, aún.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Vamos es que la cosa está mas peligrosa que....

[YOUTUBE]‪Ape With AK-47‬&rlm; - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Antiparras (8 Ago 2011)

cuidado que pueden empezar las risas, futuros usanos empeorando....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Paro de ponerle velas a robotic, porque ya no hace falta...


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

Amparen s'acabó, por hoy hemos cumplido y cierro, que no está el patio para ir asomando el hocico...


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (8 Ago 2011)

Bueno yo recojo indignamente mi owned.


----------



## rosonero (8 Ago 2011)

Primero el DAX, luego el Stoxx y ahora el Ibex, ya estamos donde empezó la mañana. vaya tela !!!!


----------



## Condor (8 Ago 2011)

Modo guano on

Repotenciada la ostia a dar. 

Todo se está yendo a SAN y yo no creo en milagros.


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

Ojo, hamijos... flipping de volumen global Daxie a negativo... momento bolso.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (8 Ago 2011)

¿Alguien puede hacer un resumen de qué coño está pasando?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede hacer un resumen de qué coño está pasando?



BIG GUANO :baba:


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede hacer un resumen de qué coño está pasando?



Entrada de dinero...recogida de beneficios...volvemos al punto de partida y empieza un nuevo partido.

Ganadores: Los de siempre y alguna gacela espabilada.


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Ago 2011)

El dax se va a tomar por c*lo y el Chulibex vacilón. No son nadie los europolíticos tranquilizando a los mercados.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

Vuelvo a repetir que estamos ante la gran caida que tanto estabamos esperando pero ya veo que alguno no se lo termina de creer ::


----------



## rosonero (8 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Si seguimos bajando a la misma velocidad a las 11:00 en rojo y a las 12:00 nuevo manguerazo



Bueno, al final no me he equivocado por tanto :rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Bueno quedarse pillado en algun valor del daxie, no es malo, dentro de poco, cuando no compartamos moneda, sera una alegria tener acciones alemanas. El que este largo en el indice, pues......


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Estamos en nivel clave que di esta mañana tempranito. Empieza el festival..solo para valientes y suicidas.


----------



## Goodbye (8 Ago 2011)

¿???????? Es normal que indice suba un 4% y lo pierda en menos de dos horas? ¿????????????? ::


----------



## credulo (8 Ago 2011)

Me levanto esperando ver el Ibex pepón y me lo encuentro en rojo

¿Qué habéis hecho? vosotros antes molábais...


----------



## Goodbye (8 Ago 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Me levanto esperando ver el Ibex pepón y me lo encuentro en rojo
> 
> ¿Qué habéis hecho? vosotros antes molábais...




Eso es por no levantarte hace 2h ::


----------



## Antiparras (8 Ago 2011)

cada vez los manguerazos surten menos efecto, en este caso solo dos horas y media ha durado, si al menos lo hubiesen sincronizado con una QE3 en usa...


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

Pfú... hay ganas de sangre, se "huele en el aire". 

dVol en 2:1 con uVol en cada iteración de tira y afloja. Si finalmente se salen con la suya, el 6K1 va ser visto y no visto.


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (8 Ago 2011)

Canalillo?


----------



## SAMPLERKING (8 Ago 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Me levanto esperando ver el Ibex pepón y me lo encuentro en rojo
> 
> ¿Qué habéis hecho? vosotros antes molábais...



Pues estar pegados al monitor desde las 8,55... viendo que todo lo que sube tiene que bajar...y desayunándonos con una buena dosis de ironia con lo que se lee por estos foros


----------



## locoAC (8 Ago 2011)

Como SAN y BBVA se vayan a rojo o se queden en cierre del viernes, la ostia está servida.

La apertura de USA va a ser la puntilla.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Ago 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Me levanto esperando ver el Ibex pepón y me lo encuentro en rojo
> 
> ¿Qué habéis hecho? vosotros antes molábais...


----------



## Astedia (8 Ago 2011)

¿a que hora española abren en Usa?


----------



## Disolucion (8 Ago 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> cada vez los manguerazos surten menos efecto, en este caso solo dos horas y media ha durado, si al menos lo hubiesen sincronizado con una QE3 en usa...



Es que ha sido un manguerazo bastante extraño.
No ha tenido la estructura normal de manguerazo.
No se, habra sido cosa del becario, que no se lo han
explicado bien.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Astedia dijo:


> ¿a que hora española abren en Usa?



Formalmente a las 15.30, pero llevan repartiendo mandriladas desde bien temprano.::::


----------



## SAMPLERKING (8 Ago 2011)

Me parece a mí que por hoy se acabó el agua del depósito...¡¡¡Como toque incendio en USA esto no lo ampara ni la caridad¡¡¡


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Ago 2011)

TIERNAS gacelillas que se pensaban chulear a los leones...

y seguimos para bingooooooooooooo!


----------



## ProfePaco (8 Ago 2011)

cuando veo estas cossa me alegro de estar fuera...

asco de ibex...


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

Esto ya casi ha pasado de ser novedad a cosa habitual, pero no está de más incidir en ello: llevamos dos semanas con una actividad absolutamente espectacular. 

Ahora mismo no son ni las 12 y ya estamos en 74.000 ticks, cuando antes de que empezara esta locura lo normal era acabar el día a las 22:00pm en los 90.000 ticks.

El Viernes pasado sobrepasamos los 250.000 ticks, auténtico record en toda la serie histórica en mis sistemas. Además, duplicamos el volumen negociado al respecto de los días "normales" de hace un par de semanas.

Aquí no se ha ido de vacaciones ni el tato, lo que yo os diga. Y tenemos más liquidez que una heladería sin neveras.


----------



## Disolucion (8 Ago 2011)

Tengo la impresion de que se va a fiar todo a la manguera norteamericana.
Si esta no funciona: Guano y reguano.(del bueno)
Sangre y pupita mala.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Pues esto no ha hecho nada más que comenzar. "Cosas veréis que no creeréis"


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Ago 2011)

a este paso... cuando llenes un depósito te regalarán una acción de gamesa


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ago 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> a este paso... cuando llenes un depósito te regalarán una acción de gamesa



Al precio del carburante y el de Gamesa... no lo veo ni un buen descuento ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Me pongo largo
[YOUTUBE]972exoFhP9M[/YOUTUBE]

8690

sl en 8400, sp sin limite los 12000 tal vez :XX::XX:


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Ago 2011)

Esos infranqueables 8700, que miedo dan.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Yo lo tengo medio claro, ahora a ganar pasta o nos vamos con los del 15M para que nos devuelvan la pasta los marditos ejpeculadores....
> 
> De momento ancha es Castilla entre 470 y 925 con un abrevadero en los 665.



La verdad es que hacía tiempo que no me divertía con una jornada de Ibex tanto como hoy. Por arriba ya hemos hecho una visita obligada. Dejando en el limbo un nivel en 9090.

Los 665 es un nivel importante y deberíamos tocarlo de nuevo y penetrar un poco para ver que se mueve a esos niveles. Ya sabéis si lo pasa con consistencia ventas automáticas y a visitar el suelo absoluto.

De momento esto último no es mi visión del asunto, ya sabéis por donde anda mi objetivo final de sesión.


----------



## Condor (8 Ago 2011)

8700 derribados

Pongo gráfico


----------



## Antiparras (8 Ago 2011)

preveo sobremesa entretenida:


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Condor dijo:


> 8700 derribados



De momento sigue sin romper nada. Ha vuelto a rebotar en la zona de los 665. Debemos probar algo por debajo....en el siguiente toque veremos las intenciones.


----------



## Pepe Broz (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me pongo largo
> [YOUTUBE]972exoFhP9M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 8690
> ...













:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## rosonero (8 Ago 2011)

Calopez !!!! Necesitamos más energía, conecta el kers


----------



## p1p0 (8 Ago 2011)

¿Es el rojo eso que se divisa en el horizonte?

Puntos	Variación Hora
8.677,90	0,08% 6,70 puntos	12:10:09


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> De momento sigue sin romper nada. Ha vuelto a rebotar en la zona de los 665. Debemos probar algo por debajo....en el siguiente toque veremos las intenciones.



De nuevo rebote en ese nivel. Está dando buen rendimiento...pero falta ese toque por debajo.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Aquí estamos.....


----------



## Deslechado (8 Ago 2011)

En el frente Tapayogurista, debido a que somos peludos y no pensamos ni leemos tenemos una duda existeciarrrrrg hoy.

Es malo para los zulitos y las tapas de yogourt que en el Dax haya valores como Thyssenkrupp que llevan un 9,21%????


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

:S


:´´´´(


----------



## robergarc (8 Ago 2011)

Ya en rojo. Y me da que para no volver al verde en todo el día.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

me sali del ibex cuando el foro estaba caido , recojo los dineros y largo en san para posible rebote especulativo :ouch:


----------



## DeCafeina (8 Ago 2011)

Acojonante la volatilidad. Yo soy un mero espectador, pero suelo tener un ojo puesto en igmarkets a ver cómo va la cosa. Pocos días se ven volar puntos en el futuro del ibex de 10 en 10. Hoy he visto esfumarse cerca de 100 puntos en cosa de un minuto para luego recuperarlos y volver a perderlos en el tiempo que se lee uno los nuevos comentarios del hilo.

Esto es más entretenido que ir al cine. Lo que no tengo claro es qué me va a salir más caro. Bueno, sí que lo se. :´(


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Ago 2011)

Venga! Que esto se resuelve aquí y ahora!


----------



## DeCafeina (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> La verdad es que hacía tiempo que no me divertía con una jornada de Ibex tanto como hoy. Por arriba ya hemos hecho una visita obligada. Dejando en el limbo un nivel en 9090.
> 
> Los 665 es un nivel importante y deberíamos tocarlo de nuevo y penetrar un poco para ver que se mueve a esos niveles. Ya sabéis si lo pasa con consistencia ventas automáticas y a visitar el suelo absoluto.
> 
> De momento esto último no es mi visión del asunto, ya sabéis por donde anda mi objetivo final de sesión.



¿Lo dices por los mínimos de junio de 2010?. Yo me estaba fijando en ese nivel. De momento el viernes ya cerró por debajo de mínimos de ese momento en cierre semanal. Soy analfabeto funcional en estos temas, pero parece un momento "interesante", ¿no?.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

70 euritos pa la saca , me acojona estar largo


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

a ver si fran sigue con buen olfato y tocamos la parte baja con la apertura usana 

in fran we trust (por lo menos yo  )


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 70 euritos pa la saca , me acojona estar largo



Póngale aunque sea un mínimo de emoción a la cosa, hombre... eche 20 o 30 contratillos al ruedo


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Póngale aunque sea un mínimo de emoción a la cosa, hombre... eche 20 o 30 contratillos al ruedo



fue un mete y saca rapido 9000 turbitos multiplicados por un centimillo menos comisiones 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

corto otra vez en el ibex :baba:


----------



## Monkey Business (8 Ago 2011)

jojojo...vaya rachita lleva también el DAX. Alguno tiene pensado meterle algo allí?


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

ojo, como dice claca, las cosas no son lo q parece........

la apertura usa y esas dos horas q estaremos abiertos seran "mas realistas" q toda la mañana

alli no han tenido manguerazo y con la apertura q tengan quizas les valga para hacer un minimo y subir escopetados


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Ago 2011)

muerto: para estar soltando cada dos por tres lo que haces, TUS OPERACIONES, hay otros foros donde se estila mas el juego de medirsela a ver quien la tiene mas larga hablando, porque sin fotos todo lo que se diga no vale pa na..

la costumbre aqui suele ser usar spoilers, al menos si vas a estar cantando todas tus operaciones.

gracias.



Spoiler



sin acritud y eso, pero es que ya vale de tanto marear..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Spoiler



Cerrado largo 8690 en 8735, soy una gacela acojonada



Pido perdon a todos por no poner spoilers, ¿porque se llama como lo de los coches?


----------



## AssGaper (8 Ago 2011)

Despues del owned que me he llevado de que hoy empezaria todo en rojo, he sido cabezon y he esperado al pico de las subidas de hoy para situarme a cortitos majos

6000 acciones a cortos con SAN desde 6,87, y 3 miniindices a cortos desde 9000 de momento no me va mal. me situado a cortos ya que las hipoteticas perdias me las cubria lo ganado en oro.

sigo desde el viernes a largos con 60 onzas de oro desde 1165 y 500 de plata desde 27,15
lastima que no pinzara 10000 mafres dsd 2,30 hoy grrrr

tan negro no ha sido el lunes


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2011)

NO me digan que no le han pillado el tranquillo al día de hoy... que divertidooo....

Y nada de Sp... hoy pipeo en su terreno pollastre. El dax. Eso sí voy a necesitar la segunda ducha del día... porque entre sudores fríos y de los otros...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Yo voy pipeando con esto sr.Atmana, se refiere a lo mismo?


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2011)

demasiado ancho ese canal para mí... jajaja... sí a eso y a las formaciones... pero entrando a la contra de las que veo...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

parece que ya empieza a guanear en serio , rumbo a los 8000 :baba:

perdon por la insistencia


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

El daxie guaneando, ojo.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (8 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parece que ya empieza a guanear en serio , rumbo a los 8000 :baba:
> 
> perdon por la insistencia



Muy lejos del guano bursatil que se anticipaba.


----------



## Depeche (8 Ago 2011)

La caída puede ser guapa, yo creo que hoy vamos a tocar el 8.200 en el ibex


----------



## Antiparras (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El daxie guaneando, ojo.



y el stoxx, y el futuro del dow.... sobremesa entretenida pardiez


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muy bueno 

Verá, el término "spoiler" se usa (aparte de para fardar en forocoches :: ) en todo lo relacionado con adelantar el desenlace de una trama (bien sea de películas, videojuegos, etc.).

Esa es la razón de que, en muchas reviews tanto de films como de juegos, antes de comenzar aparezca el conveniente disclaimer ("Warning: Spoiler ahead !").

A partir de ahí, puede Ud. suponer fácilmente que un "spoiler", libremente traducido, se refiere a cualquier tipo de información que puede "pinchar la intriga", contando cosas que el lector no debiera saber si quiere disfrutar de la película (por ejemplo) sin saber previamente cómo va a terminar.

Por extensión, alguien que encierra un comentario en un tag "spoiler" está lanzando una advertencia al lector: "ábrelo bajo tu propia responsabilidad, contiene información que a lo mejor no querrías siquiera conocer".

Concretando en asuntos de bolsa, las posiciones del personal suelen encerrarse en spoilers debido a que muchas personas encuentran gran dificultad psicológica en "aislarse" de las opiniones o posiciones de terceras personas. De esta forma, al usar spoilers, queda ya bajo la responsabilidad de cada cual el "intoxicarse" o no.


----------



## cit (8 Ago 2011)

Pues parece que vamos a recibir a los de Wall Street más o menos como empezamos (un poquito más rojetes pero nada serio). Como muchos habíais pronosticado: Estaba claro cuando se iba a jugar este partido... 15 minutos y comienza el show... Suerte para todos!


----------



## burbufilia (8 Ago 2011)

Pues precisamente es para preocuparse. No es lo mismo una sesión plana que una sesión donde el rebote ha llegado al +4% más o menos y ahora volvamos al rojo y con tendencia para abajo clara.


----------



## kor (8 Ago 2011)

Yo me he cagado y he recogido todo lo que había comprado el viernes.

He perdido algo por Enagás, pero antes perder 50 que 250.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Las trompetas igual son se broma, pero son de apocalipsis, a mi me han asustado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Ya aprieta menos la soga...


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

A la vista de los primeros 10 minutos de cotización USA y su impacto en los índices, creo que no es necesario que diga que cualquiera que quiera conservar su capital debería estar fuera de mercado ahora mismo.

Los aproximadores neurales no reconocen los patrones que se están usando ahora mismo, ni como provenientes de gacelas, ni de institucionales, ni nada. Los algoritmos fractales están fuera de escala también. Los análisis MRA muestran únicamente ruido. Este es un momento excepcional.

Sencillamente el sistema no sabe por dónde le vienen las hostias en estos últimos 10 minutos. Y os lo dice alguien que se gana la vida con esto.

Avisadas quedan vuesas mercedes...


----------



## Areski (8 Ago 2011)

Por qué cojones he cerrado el corto?


----------



## INTRUDER (8 Ago 2011)

¿Por prudencia?


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

Areski dijo:


> Por qué cojones he cerrado el corto?




Porque te podían haber metido 200 puntos a contra en 30 segundos, arruinándote antes de que te hubieras dado cuenta.

Has hecho lo correcto.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A la vista de los primeros 10 minutos de cotización USA y su impacto en los índices, creo que no es necesario que diga que cualquiera que quiera conservar su capital debería estar fuera de mercado ahora mismo.
> 
> Los aproximadores neurales no reconocen los patrones que se están usando ahora mismo, ni como provenientes de gacelas, ni de institucionales, ni nada. Los algoritmos fractales están fuera de escala también. Los análisis MRA muestran únicamente ruido. Este es un momento excepcional.
> 
> ...



aquí queda que ni pintao el meme del jetpack.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Sr.Pollastre hoy al final el pantallazo si tiene a bien, joder como se mueve.


----------



## credulo (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A la vista de los primeros 10 minutos de cotización USA y su impacto en los índices, creo que no es necesario que diga que cualquiera que quiera conservar su capital debería estar fuera de mercado ahora mismo.
> 
> Los aproximadores neurales no reconocen los patrones que se están usando ahora mismo, ni como provenientes de gacelas, ni de institucionales, ni nada. Los algoritmos fractales están fuera de escala también. Los análisis MRA muestran únicamente ruido. Este es un momento excepcional.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. Supongo que sus sistemas tienen que estar constantemente modificándose para adaptarse al cambio de operativa de los leoncios. ¿Este tipo de ceguera en sus sistema es normal/periódica?


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Muy interesante. Supongo que sus sistemas tienen que estar constantemente modificándose para adaptarse al cambio de operativa de los leoncios. ¿Este tipo de ceguera en sus sistema es normal/periódica?



Es la primera vez que veo esto en dos años. Con eso que le diga...

Ahora la situación comienza a normalizarse un poco, pero los primeros 10-15 minutos tras apertura USA han sido un espectáculo, devastadores.


----------



## Abner (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A la vista de los primeros 10 minutos de cotización USA y su impacto en los índices, creo que no es necesario que diga que cualquiera que quiera conservar su capital debería estar fuera de mercado ahora mismo.
> 
> Los aproximadores neurales no reconocen los patrones que se están usando ahora mismo, ni como provenientes de gacelas, ni de institucionales, ni nada. Los algoritmos fractales están fuera de escala también. Los análisis MRA muestran únicamente ruido. Este es un momento excepcional.
> 
> ...



Eso de los algoritmos fractales y lo de MRA es la primera vez que lo oigo. Cuente, cuente. Por cierto, he sido incapaz de encontrar un BPTT implementado al que pudiera meter mano, y parece que no soy el único en la red. He encontrado a más gente buscando con idénticos resultados. Intenté la implementación como buenamente Dios me dió a entender. No converge ni a tiros. Esto es deprimente.


----------



## neofiz (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A la vista de los primeros 10 minutos de cotización USA y su impacto en los índices, creo que no es necesario que diga que cualquiera que quiera conservar su capital debería estar fuera de mercado ahora mismo.
> 
> Los aproximadores neurales no reconocen los patrones que se están usando ahora mismo, ni como provenientes de gacelas, ni de institucionales, ni nada. Los algoritmos fractales están fuera de escala también. Los análisis MRA muestran únicamente ruido. Este es un momento excepcional.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que han desarrollado un software que optimiza las pérdidas para las gacelas y lo han globalizado, porque algo harán los Bildelberg, G7, etc cuando se reunen a parte de comer marisco. 

Hoy tocaba romper los stop a los que se han puesto cortos y en cuanto ha pasado ese momento a seguir jodiendo los que estaban largos.

En algún superordenador de la Tierra: 
"...programa gran depresión ejecutándose... "


----------



## Jamóncontomate (8 Ago 2011)

-0.80 Vayan montando que nos vamos.


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Eso de los algoritmos fractales y lo de MRA es la primera vez que lo oigo. Cuente, cuente. Por cierto, he sido incapaz de encontrar un BPTT implementado al que pudiera meter mano, y parece que no soy el único en la red. He encontrado a más gente buscando con idénticos resultados. Intenté la implementación como buenamente Dios me dió a entender. No converge ni a tiros. Esto es deprimente.



Sr. Abner... su carencia de fé, resulta molesta (_Darth Vader dixit _ )

Respecto al BPTT (y otras implementaciones NN), no debería sorprenderle el no haber encontrado nada: ya le dije hace meses que, efectivamente, _no existía nada _ ... y que cualquier intento pasaba por hacer Ud. mismo su propia implementación.

Los algoritmos fractales tratan de modelar los mercados atendiendo a que los mismos presentan estructura fractal. Es un asunto pelín "confuso", porque aquí se entremezclan varias disciplinas (teoría de señales, teoría del caos, sistemas estocásticos, teoría fractal...)

El MRA es un tipo de análisis en el plano tiempo/frecuencia, una evolución de la FFT, pero más adecuada para señales intrínsecamente no estacionarias (donde la FFT falla estrepitosamente).


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Ago 2011)

Pero bueno, leyendo por aquí se da cuenta uno de que hasta los "amateur" se dopan.

Un bic unos máximos y unos mínimos es todo lo que necesito para ir perdiendo pasta XD


----------



## aksarben (8 Ago 2011)

Para Abner, sobre MRAs y FFT: www.cedar.buffalo.edu/~govind/CS661/Lec11.ppt

Sigo flipando con la pila de MTS, a este paso hace un boquete en el suelo...


----------



## credulo (8 Ago 2011)

Hombre, el problema de Fourier es que es estrictamente periódico, por lo que para hacer proyecciones no se si servirá para algo.


----------



## aksarben (8 Ago 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Hombre, el problema de Fourier es que es estrictamente periódico, por lo que para hacer proyecciones no se si servirá para algo.



Por eso lo de las wavelets, como decía Pollastre.


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Hombre, el problema de Fourier es que es estrictamente periódico, por lo que para hacer proyecciones no se si servirá para algo.




Absolutamente para nada, ese es el tema...


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Ago 2011)

i WAS HERE ... ejto gÇuele a guano quer te kagas ... ¨por ande va ya nuestro Ibex+


----------



## credulo (8 Ago 2011)

De momento los bancos aguantan, están en rojo pálido a ver que pasa a partir de ahora.


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Ago 2011)

Vaya rally bajista que lleva el Ibex ... poddios ... quçe vçertigo ... las tildes no sale ..


----------



## locoAC (8 Ago 2011)

Despeñamiento habemus.

Desde el +4% de las 10:00h al -1.60% de ahora mismo, es un -5.60% "intradía". Pocos días así habrán visto nuestros ojos....


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Por eso lo de las wavelets, como decía Pollastre.



Y aún así, psé psá.... el MRA sirve para analizar tendencias en varios plazos (generalemente muy cortos) pero para proyecciones, nada de nada. Hay mucho "buzz" con el tema wavelets, pero no es tanto como lo pintan, en mi opinión.


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Ago 2011)

¨Que le pude pasar al Ibex cuando el Dow pierda los 300 + ... Ajuuuuu ....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Como diria claca nada se ha roto, todavia.


----------



## creative (8 Ago 2011)

Pobres gacelas matinales, han caido bien rapidito.


----------



## Charlatan (8 Ago 2011)

Que salga Trichet de nuevo para ver si engaña otra vez al guano,por intentar no se pierde na...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

3% ya el sp, reventando mis 1165, al final acierto y todo con los 1000 puntos del sp...

El sr.Muertoviviente en 3,2,1...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

Al rico GUANO ::

derechitos al 8000


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Por aquí ando de nuevo. Al final vamos a ver desde la punta el rabo al hocico. Ancha es Castilla como se dijo esta mañana por Pollastre y por mi mismo...vaya telita. Pero me temo que queda mucha, demasiada tarde.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Siguiendo la tonica de un punto fuerte de soporte pasa a resistencia, cuidado con los 1165-1161 en sp.

Momentos de panico de nuevo.


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 3% ya el sp, reventando mis 1165, al final acierto y todo con los 1000 puntos del sp...
> 
> El sr.Muertoviviente en 3,2,1...




La ominosa sombra del Malvado RobotNick crece por momentos...

Si esto fuera una partida de Magic, sólo nos quedaría jugarnos la partida sacando una última carta:

Carta PEPON (Rare, Epic, Mythical)

Ataque Alcista +11
Inmunidad a Guano -50%
Special Ability: Insultos RafaXL-style (twice per turn)

Si eso no sirve... muertoviviente reinará en los próximos 100 años ::::


----------



## INTRUDER (8 Ago 2011)

¿Pero pasa algo nuevo que no supieramos en todo el globo?

The people is stupid.


----------



## Perezoso (8 Ago 2011)

en ocasiones huelo guano....

8.513,20
-1,82% -158,00 pt
16:27:57 h


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

olvidense de PEPON a llegado TECNICO


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

:XX::XX: muy bueno sr.Pollastre, el pobre rafaxl ya ni se pasa por aqui.

Ostras, el S&P le ha cogido gusto a eso de rebajar cosas americanas.


----------



## Goodbye (8 Ago 2011)

5,80% caida desde máximos de las 9:30 :S


----------



## Misterio (8 Ago 2011)

Creo que la pantalla de igmarkets en cualquier momento va a explotar


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Ostias no pensaba que veria los 5830-60 del daxie, y puede que hasta lo vea hoy.

Sr.Pollastre desactive la niña que se la desvirgan.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

si si, mucho guano pero q levante la patita quien va a tener huevos de quedarse abierto para mañana

(yo no, con esta volatilidad mañana igual amaneces rodeado de oro o de guano)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Ahora la gente solo ve un boton: SELL.


----------



## jelou (8 Ago 2011)

8.485,30 -2,14% -185,90 
08/08/11 16:33:58 :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

ya queda poco amigos :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2011)

Bueeeno.... vaya día... toy roto... pero firmaba donde fuera porque todos los días fueran como hoy. He estado jugando con el DAX hasta poco despues de la apertura yankie y luego algo he hecho con el SP. Pero ahora estoy casi fuera del todo. Solo mantengo un corto porque esta caidita de roma no es para perderla y voy a ver si llega hasta 1140 o no... Luego saldré...

Curiosidad, he comido tanto azucar, y tanta cafeína, que si hoy no me vuelvo diabético, debe ser que tengo algún gen que lo impide. Todo por sacar la cara de la pantalla. Pero ahora, lo dicho, me voy a comer... a darme esa ducha... y luego... avanzada la tarde, a ver si sigo con ánimos o empiezo a cagarla.

Pero antes tengo darle mi agradecimiento más sincero a Pollastre. Aunque no los haya tenido especialmente en cuenta en la operativa (hasta ahora que llegamos) Hoy no hubiera empezado a tantear el Dax si usted no hubiera dado esos niveles a primera hora. Así que, repito, muchas gracias.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Yo lo tengo medio claro, ahora a ganar pasta o nos vamos con los del 15M para que nos devuelvan la pasta los marditos ejpeculadores....
> 
> De momento ancha es Castilla entre *470* y 925 con un abrevadero en los 665.



Pues ya estamos aquí...no me pregunten que hay por debajo..NO HAY NADA


----------



## Goodbye (8 Ago 2011)

6.16 % desde máximos


----------



## Perezoso (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora la gente solo ve un boton: SELL.



sell o no sell, esa es la cuestión...


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

El espectáculo es fascinante...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

SR.TONUEL certifica usted indices serios?

Que alguien pare al daxie que se estrella!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

:cook::cook::cook::cook::cook::cook::cook::cook::cook:de momento ha servido de freno...de momento, veremos en la siguiente acometida


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El espectáculo es fascinante...



Se nota que está usted en liquidez, sino no lo catalogaría tan poeticamente o


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pues ya estamos aquí...no me pregunten que hay por debajo..NO HAY NADA



Yo tengo una última por abajo, pero casi me da vergüenza postearla...


----------



## Perezoso (8 Ago 2011)

8.470,10
-2,32% -201,10 pt
16:32 h


----------



## locoAC (8 Ago 2011)

Ya sólo resiste Mapfre de los 35, veremos por cuanto tiempo. El guanazo de Arcelormittal es antológico, o lo paran o se nos va al -10%.


----------



## credulo (8 Ago 2011)

He qeudado ahora para irme a dar una vuelta y estoy enganchadísimo, es como una telenovela... A espera, que estoy pillado en un par de valores ::


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Se nota que está usted en liquidez, sino no lo catalogaría tan poeticamente o




Si Uds. vieran las pantallas que estoy viendo yo ahora, se volverían poéticos incluso aunque estuvieran en pérdidas ::


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Ago 2011)

El Dow va embalao a perder los 400 pts, pero ya ..


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

tonuellllllllllllllll

certificadossssssssssss


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

Goodbye dijo:


> 6.16 % desde máximos



menudo owned me voy a comer  que conste que no lo digo por usted 

8000 , gap y 76,4 de toda la subida desde 6700 hasta 12240 ienso:


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo tengo una última por abajo, pero casi me da vergüenza postearla...



Diga diga...no coincidirá con un 8125 (c) Ibex?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Pantallazos le exigimos, no crea usted, diga los niveles no se corte, todo lo que sea por encima de 3500 puntos en el daxie, no lo veo mal :XX:


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Ago 2011)

arcelor y gamesa apuntan alto a los premios tonuel-certificado del día... veremos quién les hace compañía


----------



## Depeche (8 Ago 2011)

Yo veo cierre sobre los 8200 en el ibex para hoy


----------



## lopintan (8 Ago 2011)

Como empalmemos mas dias de estos, en una semana estamos en el guano como esta mandado...


----------



## Diegales (8 Ago 2011)

?Se certifican bancos USA?

Denle un vistazo a Bank of America... 



kaxkamel dijo:


> arcelor y gamesa apuntan alto a los premios tonuel-certificado del día... veremos quién les hace compañía


----------



## Cruella de Vil (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si Uds. vieran las pantallas que estoy viendo yo ahora, se volverían poéticos incluso aunque estuvieran en pérdidas ::



Pues pega un pantallazo :baba:


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

no le puede quedar mucho guano, no me jo-dan, q de lo contrario en una semana se nos ha roto el juguete


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

el ibex a rebotado en 8470 el mismo minimo , si no lo pasa me largo en los ultimos minutos y a recoger los dineros


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

No creo al SAN lo estan sujetando, o las gacelas entrando en masa.


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2011)

Adios al Dax...


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Ago 2011)

Este juego de la bolsa es chulisimo ... cuando tço er mundo se pone corto, la bolsa sube ..inversores pierden. Cuando to er mundo se pone corto, la bolsa baja ... tambiçen pierden los inversores. ¨Quien gana en este juego+, pregunto


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

Pues ya decía esta mañana a eso de las 9:00, Señor Fran200, que:



pollastre dijo:


> Ese es el problema, Sr. PPP : que tengo señales de un día "bipolar"... por abajo, podemos visitar el 5955 si se ponen en plan "amable". *Que si no, lo siguiente es el 5833* (uk uk!).




Y resulta que el cuchillo que cae ha sido parado por ....







Proporcionando un rebote de 50+ puntos Daxie ( +125 churriberescos). Creo que cuando menos merezco una felicitación por su parte 

Ahora bien, la pregunta del millón: ¿es éste el suelo para hoy? ¿Alguien tiene cojones de testearlo? No seré yo el que arriesgue mis beneficios diarios de hoy, cerrados convenientemente a eso de las 12:00 :fiufiu:


edit: la cagué en el gráfico "uploadeado", modifico y subo el correcto.


----------



## tarrito (8 Ago 2011)

Conio!! Tonuel!!!! 
Deje de tocarse y ponga unos violines o algo!!

le va a salir pelo en la palma de las manos, hombreeee!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

$VIX - SharpCharts Workbench - StockCharts.com

Esos 5833 son mi objetivo de toda la bajada hasta los 1000 del sp, asi que estoy un poco acojonao.


----------



## Abner (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> La ominosa sombra del Malvado RobotNick crece por momentos...
> 
> Si esto fuera una partida de Magic, sólo nos quedaría jugarnos la partida sacando una última carta:
> 
> ...



:XX::XX: me parto :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

el puto ibex no rompe el 8470 , como no lo rompa podrian hacer mañana una jugada similar a la de hoy :ouch:


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues ya decía esta mañana a eso de las 9:00, Señor Fran200, que:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pese a la "aparente" locura, los niveles dados por Vd. en Dax y los del Ibex han funcionado bastante bien. Nos ha permitido disfrutar de la jornada y ver la que hay liada en el tatami desde bien temprano. Lástima de esa última operación que me dejo un sabor de boca regular, aunque no se comió más allá del objetivo de hoy, que en la primera hora estaba superado con creces ::


----------



## aksarben (8 Ago 2011)

Na, hoy no rompe los 470... (cruzando los dedos de los pies)


----------



## AssGaper (8 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si si, mucho guano pero q levante la patita quien va a tener huevos de quedarse abierto para mañana
> 
> (yo no, con esta volatilidad mañana igual amaneces rodeado de oro o de guano)



Yo mismo.

Estoy a cortos con 5 minibex desde los 9000 :

lo que si he puesto un stoploss en oro y plata, para el oro a 1195, quiero mi pasta, pero lo dejare ya que ya a superado los 1200 € la onza, espero que no baje.

Y los 6000 santanderes que me pillado desde los 6.87, tambien los voy a cerrar hoy, pq esto es de locos.


----------



## Visilleras (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues ya decía esta mañana a eso de las 9:00, Señor Fran200, que:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con un par si señor.
Aquí les dejo una bonita canción para amenizar un momento tan jrande (y los que han de venir): 
<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/COpLvCvG1jc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Ver los datos con esto de fondo sonando...no tiene precio ::


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Na, hoy no rompe los 470... (cruzando los dedos de los pies)



El 470 era un punto claro de largos, aunque caiga(a posteriori) el rebote está casi garantizado de primeras, 60 puntos que son casi como un regalo.


----------



## Misterio (8 Ago 2011)

> Intradía	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> La bolsa griega parece que va a prohibir ventas en corto desde mañana durante 2 meses



Ya empezamos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

misterio dijo:


> ya empezamos :d



:8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> El 470 era un punto claro de largos, aunque caiga el rebote está casi garantizado de primeras, 60 puntos que son casi como un regalo.



por 60 punteques servidor no se molesta 

a ver si ahora lo consigue , claramente puede haber reboton mañana si aguanta ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

A la carga de nuevo...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A la carga de nuevo...



vamos ahora  voy a buscar chatarra pa presionar un poco mas 8:


----------



## locoAC (8 Ago 2011)

*8.468,90* -2,33%

Adiós al 8470


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Bueno, la lectura positiva es que no somos los que mas caemos.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

lo consiguio :Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


jajaja que dia mas hermoso amigos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Aguanta bien el 5930-20, a la tercera igual ya no...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

El ibex aguanta el 470 como bien nos ha dicho FRAN200.


----------



## Visilleras (8 Ago 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> *8.468,90* -2,33%
> 
> Adiós al 8470



Hace apenas cinco minutos en eleconomista.es se podía leer 
"El ibex 35 cae más del 1,5%: *En juego los 8500*"







Dudo mucho que antes del cierre vuelva a subir con la que se está liando al otro lado del charco.



Doctor, doctor ¿Es normal que con todo esto esté disfrutando más que un cochino en un barrizal? :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El ibex aguanta el 470 como bien nos ha dicho FRAN200.



si parece que aguanta , hemos caida solo un poquito por debajo y reboto .

lo mejor sera cerrar cortos ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Estan cogiendo impulso, bueno ya me entienden impulso pa tirarlo.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Ago 2011)

guanas tardes, es sólo a mi o interdin va fatal ???


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> guanas tardes, es sólo a mi o interdin va fatal ???



Muchas operaciones hoy supongo.


----------



## Kalevala (8 Ago 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> guanas tardes, es sólo a mi o interdin va fatal ???



Un poco lento, si. Y ya lo que me faltaba :abajo:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

que suerte e tenido  bueno cojo las plusvis y a esperar , mañana creo que hay rebote pero paso de los largos me generan mucho nerviosismo 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Ale para el que vaya poniendo stop justitos, toma dos tazas.


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Ago 2011)

Priemro barrieron los largos
Luego barrieron los cortos
Despues no quedo nadie para verlo...


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por 60 punteques servidor no se molesta
> 
> a ver si ahora lo consigue , claramente puede haber reboton mañana si aguanta ienso:



Hombre no creo que 60 puntos por contrato y ahora más de 100 que se pueden seguir ajustando el SP, para mucha gente del foro sea una minucia (recuerde que no hablamos de minis)


----------



## rosonero (8 Ago 2011)

Me dejé un SP en 8460 que nunca se ejecutó porque compré a mercado y mira por donde he entrado en mínimos y he podido hacer un viajecito hasta 8540 (que ahora veo que podría haber sido más largo  ). 

Me acaba de arreglar un día bastante gris, porque llevaba una de cal y otra de arena toda la sesión. Ahora a por las palomitas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

5 minutos 70 puntos en el daxie


----------



## AssGaper (8 Ago 2011)

caballeros, hoy es un dia para forrarse, en serio.

Mercados con un claro componente sinuidal son de los que me gustan, YEAH!!!!!!

lunes negro mis c0jones jojojoojojo! dinerito dinerito ven a mis bolsillos ojojoo


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hombre no creo que 60 puntos por contrato y ahora más de 100 que se pueden seguir ajustando el SP, para mucha gente del foro sea una minucia (recuerde que no hablamos de minis)



es que usted tiene mucho dinerito payo 

soy muy malo para tradear , aunque me defiendo bien pero solo uso mis pocos conocimientos de trading pa hacer como hoy que me sali muy cerca de los 8470 8:

algo de suerte hubo


----------



## Yo2k1 (8 Ago 2011)

Y como puede estar cayendo casi todo mucho mas que el ibex, incluso cerca algunos del 5%, el DJ casi el 3% etc, y el ibex no llega al 1%. Como siempre, manipulacion?


----------



## pyn (8 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Y como puede estar cayendo casi todo mucho mas que el ibex, incluso cerca algunos del 5%, el DJ casi el 3% etc, y el ibex no llega al 1%. Como siempre, manipulacion?



Porque hay más gente comprando que vendiendo.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cierren los putos cortos!,.... o dejamos de tirarlo ya.
> 
> Si no cierran giramos el puto mercado: Quedan avisados!
> 
> ...



huy la gacelada  

hagan ustedes lo que quieran con el chulo ibex :fiufiu: muchos ya hemos cerrado cortos a tiempo :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Cuando llegue el rebote al daxie y al sp, si se deja arrastrar la orgia en el ibex puede ser importante. El rebote que llegue, sera un gran rebote, o no sera, creo.


----------



## Yo2k1 (8 Ago 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Porque hay más gente comprando que vendiendo.



Eso ya lo supongo, la cuestion es porque compran Ibex y el resto al suelo, cuando ademas no creo que España sea lo mas boyante del mercado, o si?


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Si lo cierran en 665 desde luego es para darles las 2 orejas, el rabo y los dos que cuelgan detrás.:ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Si lo cierran en 665 desde luego es para darles las 2 orejas, el rabo y los dos que cuelgan detrás.:ouch::ouch::ouch:



No es imposible pero vamos esta un pelin lejos no?.


----------



## tarchan (8 Ago 2011)

¿Cuando creeis que es buen momento para alguna inversion a largo comprando unos cuantos valores diversificados?


----------



## diluido (8 Ago 2011)

Bank of america cds +52 to 260


----------



## diluido (8 Ago 2011)

tarchan dijo:


> ¿Cuando creeis que es buen momento para alguna inversion a largo comprando unos cuantos valores diversificados?



Ahora mismo... están que lo regalan hoygan!!! :XX:

Yo hasta que no vea el IBEX en niveles del 6.500 ni lo pensaba.


----------



## locoAC (8 Ago 2011)

¿Me lo parece a mí, o el mini-rebote al llegar a las 8470 ha sido un pedo de marica? Se ha ido casi a los 8600 y ya estamos de vuelta en 8530 y bajando... A ver el cierre.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> No es imposible pero vamos esta un pelin lejos no?.



Lo del rabo y sus apellidos por eso lo digo. Que como hagan esa jugarreta es para darles con ellos donde mas duele. Eso sería justo base del canal de cotización, vamos que nos dejan a oscuras totalmente para mañana, aunque sería lo mismo en 470, dejando la sospecha de los 8.125.

En cristiano: Lo dejan para que no se quede abierto ni pirri.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

tarchan dijo:


> ¿Cuando creeis que es buen momento para alguna inversion a largo comprando unos cuantos valores diversificados?



y porque no unos cortos a largo plazo 

ahora en serio creo que debera esperar a los primeros dias de septiembre como minimo ienso:


----------



## diluido (8 Ago 2011)

Bank of America Corporation
6,94 -1,23 (-15,06%) 17:28


----------



## tarchan (8 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y porque no unos cortos a largo plazo
> 
> ahora en serio creo que debera esperar a los primeros dias de septiembre como minimo ienso:



Es lo que pensaba, pero auqnqeu he leido mucho, activamente no llevo tanto tiempo en este universo tan particular de la bolsa, tengo muchísimo que aprender aún, gracias a todos los que contestais y enseñais por aquí.


----------



## Visilleras (8 Ago 2011)

¿a que hora sale Obama hablando?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Mañana seguimos con la fiesta, al que este dentro, enhorabuena, le saldra mal o bien pero es usted un aventurero.


----------



## diluido (8 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y porque no unos cortos a largo plazo
> 
> ahora en serio creo que debera esperar a los primeros dias de septiembre como minimo ienso:



Si tiene pasta, venda unos futuros del Ibex, forrese y dejenos a los pobres que comamos palomitas viendo El Hundimiento.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Bonito cierre...


----------



## diluido (8 Ago 2011)

Ahora si... el final ha llegado:

Here Comes TARP 2: Bank Of America Implodes, At $6.87, BAC CDS Up 20% To 260 bps As Bankruptcy Contemplated

Here Comes TARP 2: Bank Of America Implodes, At $6.87, BAC CDS Up 20% To 260 bps As Bankruptcy Contemplated | ZeroHedge


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Ago 2011)

El San, más o menos fuerte durante la sesión y al final vaciado, no me huele muy bien esto.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ahora vamos pabajo



a ver si alcanzan mi punto de salida 8:

que hagan lo que quieran , mucha sobreventa antes de alcanzar el objetivo veo algunos rebotones que al final se desinflaran por eso no me quedo corto para el dia siguiente ienso:

edito , cierra en minimos y rompe por poco los 8470

mini owned  aunque no me molesta comermelo


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2011)

diluido dijo:


> Ahora si... el final ha llegado:
> 
> Here Comes TARP 2: Bank Of America Implodes, At $6.87, BAC CDS Up 20% To 260 bps As Bankruptcy Contemplated
> 
> Here Comes TARP 2: Bank Of America Implodes, At $6.87, BAC CDS Up 20% To 260 bps As Bankruptcy Contemplated | ZeroHedge



¿no creería en serio que la ampliación del techo de deuda era para pagar gastos sociales, no? Si solo ahí van a meter la tijera a 900k millones...

Ahora habrá que ver de nuevo, a las aseguradoras y las hipotecarias... los bonos municipales están tocando a la puerta y su sonido es increíblemente parecido al de las trompetas del apocalipsis... :


----------



## diluido (8 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> ¿no creería en serio que la ampliación del techo de deuda era para pagar gastos sociales, no? Si solo ahí van a meter la tijera a 900k millones...




Ni mucho menos... sólo me recreaba visionando el desastre.


----------



## Abner (8 Ago 2011)

Jo-der con Bank of America -14%. Y el City con un -8%


----------



## Taquión (8 Ago 2011)

Al final incluso ha bajado un "pelin" mas ::


El Ibex 35 baja un 2,44% en la sesión, hasta los 8.459 puntos - elEconomista.es


----------



## Visilleras (8 Ago 2011)

Bueno, un 2,44% hasta los 8.459 puntos sedún ecodiario.
No está mal.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Ago 2011)

Pues a mi esto me ha dejado más perdido que Marco en el día de la madre. Los objetivos que tenía marcados se diluyen como la espuma y no me gusta "jugar" sin una visión trimestral mas o menos clara.

Ahora toca o mirar, o jugársela a diario con "demasiadas" posibilidades de perder la hombría a manos de un ejpeculador de esos malvados.


----------



## diluido (8 Ago 2011)

Twiteado por zerohedge: "What is the price of Bank of America's tower in Bryant Park? Should be worth about $0.25/share"

XD


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pues a mi esto me ha dejado más perdido que Marco en el día de la madre. Los objetivos que tenía marcados se diluyen como la espuma y no me gusta "jugar" sin una visión trimestral mas o menos clara.
> 
> Ahora toca o mirar, o jugársela a diario con "demasiadas" posibilidades de perder la hombría a manos de un ejpeculador de esos malvados.



ahora si que se pone jodida la cosa , en cualquier momento reboton el sp ya esta llegando al objetivo minimo del h-c-h y tiene una sobreventa extrema lo mismo que el ibex en cualquier momento cierre masivo de cortos 8:

ojala y se cumpla lo del 8000 ienso:


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2011)

Vuelvo de la siesta y me encuentro que ya la habéis liado....

Resumen de la sesión: Se vuelve a los 8.4XX, pero esta vez los bancos quedan por encima de los mínimos anteriores.


----------



## neofiz (8 Ago 2011)

¿se puede considerar un lunes negro?


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

o proximamente tenemos rebote o vamos camino de hacer historia

bank of america es el nuevo lehman????


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

neofiz dijo:


> ¿se puede considerar un lunes negro?



en el ibex no , en el dax y el cac si muy negro


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> o proximamente tenemos rebote o vamos camino de hacer historia
> 
> bank of america es el nuevo lehman????



si sin duda , si llevas siguiendo el mercado un tiempo sabras que es una especie de banco malo , el banco malo de usa ienso:


----------



## brus (8 Ago 2011)

El DAX ha caído un 5,02%.

Esto acelera las cosas.

A ver si es verdad.


----------



## Visilleras (8 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> o proximamente tenemos rebote o vamos camino de hacer historia
> 
> bank of america es el nuevo lehman????



Pajares lo sabía.

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/m-dHObEPC90" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2011)

Tal como han quedado los índices: Alemania y Francia se están inmolando para salvar a España, los que compran y venden acciones así parece que han leído el partido.


----------



## Visilleras (8 Ago 2011)

*


diluido dijo:



rumores en twitter de prohibición de cortos en USA y EU a partir de mañana.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Fuente: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...43472-8-de-agosto-de-2011-lunes-negro-27.html 

Me cago en la leche Merche!!!

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/NLUvqGjbjWs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

:: :XX: :XX: :XX: ::


----------



## Charlatan (8 Ago 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Tal como han quedado los índices: Alemania y Francia se están inmolando para salvar a España, los que compran y venden acciones así parece que han leído el partido.



CCCCCCCOOORRRRRREEEEEECCCCCCCTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOO :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## diluido (8 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> o proximamente tenemos rebote o vamos camino de hacer historia
> 
> bank of america es el nuevo lehman????



Peor... bastante peor.


----------



## Diegales (8 Ago 2011)

Tonuel, me hace usted el favor de certificar esto:

Bank of America: 
6.93 -1.24 *(-15.18%)*


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2011)

¿Ha habido hoy alguna noticia especialmente negativa?


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> *¿Alguien se ha quedado corto?*
> 
> *... lo diga ahora o calle para siempre.*



Lo mismo los indices siguen cayendo durante las proximas 100 sesiones sin descanso...pero en mi opinion quedarse corto al cierre ahora mismo requiere cojones (o testiculos) XXL.

Hoy han subido el indice a primera hora un 4% sin inmutarse...de ahi a un 10 un pasito como quien dice...


----------



## Violator (8 Ago 2011)

Un poco de off-topic si se me permite.

Sr. Pollastre, estoy ahora con el libro "Neural Networks in Business Forecasting" de Zhang ¿Lo ha leido usted? ¿Le parece recomendable? ¿Recomienda algún libro que considere una Biblia sobre el tema?

Muchas gracias por adelantado. Sepa que le admiro profundamente.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2011)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo mismo los indices siguen cayendo durante las proximas 100 sesiones sin descanso...pero en mi opinion quedarse corto al cierre ahora mismo requiere cojones (o testiculos) XXL.
> 
> Hoy han subido el indice a primera hora un 4% sin inmutarse...de ahi a un 10 un pasito como quien dice...



completamente de acuerdo amigo apolo , en algun momento van a celebrar las compras de bonos :vomito:


----------



## midway (8 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Ha habido hoy alguna noticia especialmente negativa?



además del farol del bce dando de comer a los gremlins después de medianoche y mojándolos??


----------



## Arrebonico (8 Ago 2011)

Bank of America *-15,42%
* a las "18:26".

Cotizaciones bankofamerica Rentabilidad y dividendos bankofamerica. Expansin.com - Expansion.com

Pillo sitio en la cueva, por si cae alguna piedra...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Ago 2011)

¿Alguien opera con Ahorro?

No me calcula bien las variaciones de hoy...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Ha habido hoy alguna noticia especialmente negativa?



Que bank of america esta quebrado, puede ser una mala noticia?

El Eurostoxx cerca de un soporte, la sobreventa es brutal, todo apunta a rebote, pero tambien lo apuntaba para hoy, o el viernes y seguimos hacia abajo.

La grafica del daxie es brutal, solo comparable a enero 2008 y ya sabemos que ocurrio los meses siguientes.

VIX, gold/dowj subiendo como la espuma. Algo pasa no es ni medio normal, como bien cuenta el sr.Pollastre.


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2011)

Ughs... IBERDROLA, otra a vigiliar. No me gusta nada la pinta que tiene, y es de las que no debería caer.


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que bank of america esta quebrado, puede ser una mala noticia?
> 
> El Eurostoxx cerca de un soporte, la sobreventa es brutal, todo apunta a rebote, pero tambien lo apuntaba para hoy, o el viernes y seguimos hacia abajo.
> 
> ...



Con lo de las noticias me refiero a lo que venden los medios, cualquier cosa que genere sentimiento negativo y que ya se sabía o sospechaba, pero que ahora parece que se pone de moda... una filtración de quiebra de un gran banco, pues sí, entra dentro de la categoría. Lo de la prohibición de cortos también, un gesto que sólo sirve de cara a las gacelas para ponerlas más nerviosas.

Europa casi ha alcanzado el 61% fibo, efectivamente, son buenos niveles para ver un rebote. En el IBEX me inspira confianza que hayan aprovechado el subidón de esta mañana para comprar margen de caída para los bancos (aunque lo de IBE, ya no me mola tanto). Mientras se respete el guión, ¿para qué cambiarlo?


----------



## diluido (8 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Ha habido hoy alguna noticia especialmente negativa?



Pse... sólo que igual quiebran y tal.


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

Violator dijo:


> Un poco de off-topic si se me permite.
> 
> Sr. Pollastre, estoy ahora con el libro "Neural Networks in Business Forecasting" de Zhang ¿Lo ha leido usted? ¿Le parece recomendable? ¿Recomienda algún libro que considere una Biblia sobre el tema?
> 
> Muchas gracias por adelantado. Sepa que le admiro profundamente.



Pues no lo conozco... Es bueno?

Para serle sincero, soy poco amigo de los libros con una temática tan "especifica" (ejemplo: "aprenda los 100 secretos del gran trader mandril usando redes neurales"). Esto es así porque creo firmemente en la versión débil de la EMH, y por lo tanto, cualquier conocimiento puesto a disposición del publico diluirá su edge (ventaja) rápidamente.

Por eso en mi caso construí todo desde el principio, sin usar guías o ideas previamente publicadas: funcionaria mejor o peor, pero al menos seria "diferente".

Le ruego disculpe la pésima redacción de este post, pero el teclado del loliphone cervecero no da para grandes alegrías literarias...


----------



## burbufilia (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que bank of america esta quebrado, puede ser una mala noticia?
> 
> El Eurostoxx cerca de un soporte, la sobreventa es brutal, todo apunta a rebote, pero tambien lo apuntaba para hoy, o el viernes y seguimos hacia abajo.
> 
> ...



A mí lo que me mosquea de verdad es que se han cargado lo que parecían dos fuertes rebotes: el del viernes y el de hoy. 

No sé a dónde quieren ir todos los que distribuyen.


----------



## Tyrelfus (8 Ago 2011)

IBEX 35 -2,44%

EURO STOXX50 -3,72%

DOW JONES -2,64%

S&P 500 -3,48%

NIKKEI -2,18%

EUR/USD 1,4213


YO ESTUVE AQUÍ :: ::8:


----------



## rosonero (8 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> A mí lo que me mosquea de verdad es que se han cargado lo que parecían dos fuertes rebotes: el del viernes y el de hoy.
> 
> *No sé a dónde quieren ir todos los que distribuyen.*




A la kedada burbujista-junta de accionistas del Santander


----------



## Tyrelfus (8 Ago 2011)

GOLD 08/08/2011 13:08 +51.80 +3.11% 1720.30

Ohhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinnombrex (8 Ago 2011)

Quiero aprovechar estos momentos que la cosa esta mas calmada para hacer algunas preguntas, mis conocimientos no llegan ni a gacelilla, aunque llevo una temporada leyendo mucho y observando muchas graficas. 
Lo mas importante aun no me he atrevido, ni a corto ni a largo plazo, pero cuando pase la turbulencia e incluso aprovechando si esto llega a tocar minimos me gustaria entrar en este mundillo.

Paso a las preguntas... 
Que os parece una entrada en telefonica a largo plazo (2 o 3 años) de unos 12.000€ para aprovechar que los dividendos hasta 1500 euros no pagan impuestos. La entrada no tiene que ser mañana, sera cuando vea que esto se da la vuelta o cuando pasen las tensiones.

Y la segunda pregunta, si me diera por intentar pipear en el dia a dia... que cantidades son razonables? 
Hoy he leido que un forero habia comprado 6.000 acciones del San, que son unos 40.000 euros, ¿serian estas cantidades las recomendables? 
En principio mi idea eran unos 6.000€ y quizas con estas cantidades no se hace nada, aunque tampoco se perdera demasiado.

Por ultimo una pregunta que creo que demuestra que no tengo ni p*ta idea ¿Cuando hablais de indices, a la hora de comprar os centrais en los valores de los indices o hay alguna opcion de comprar por ejemplo acciones del ibex.
Esta ultima pregunta casi me respondo yo, solo os centrais en valores de los indices, pero cuando hablais de un indice en general es bastante complicado centrase en una buena compañia.

Ya se que huelo a carne de gacelilla pero tengo curiosidad por el mundillo, ya que siempre se me dieron bien los numeros y graficas.
Edito para daros las gracias, os leo practicamente todos los dias y aprendo muchas cosas con todos vosotros.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (8 Ago 2011)

Bueno señores devuelo mi zas matutino, a la espera que cualquier anti agorer de turno lo reciba.


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2011)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Quiero aprovechar estos momentos que la cosa esta mas calmada para hacer algunas preguntas, mis conocimientos no llegan ni a gacelilla, aunque llevo una temporada leyendo mucho y observando muchas graficas.
> Lo mas importante aun no me he atrevido, ni a corto ni a largo plazo, pero cuando pase la turbulencia e incluso aprovechando si esto llega a tocar minimos me gustaria entrar en este mundillo.
> 
> Paso a las preguntas...
> ...



MEFF - Futuros sobre IBEX 35®
MEFF - Futuros sobre Mini IBEX 35®


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (8 Ago 2011)

El Bank of America no está técnicamente quebrado?


----------



## patilltoes (8 Ago 2011)

Saludos, excursionistas, hoy ha sido otro dia de la marmota.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Ago 2011)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Y la segunda pregunta, si me diera por intentar pipear en el dia a dia... que cantidades son razonables?
> Hoy he leido que un forero habia comprado 6.000 acciones del San, que son unos 40.000 euros, ¿serian estas cantidades las recomendables?
> En principio mi idea eran unos 6.000€ y quizas con estas cantidades no se hace nada, aunque tampoco se perdera demasiado.



De gacelilla torpe (yo) a gacelilla con sentido común (tú, que preguntas antes de empezar  ).
Imagina que compras 1000 acciones de SAN a un precio X. Cada cent que varíe la cotización, son 10€ (menos las comisiones de compra-venta) de ganancia o pérdida, así que echa cuentas del beneficio a conseguir/pérdida que estás dispuesto a asumir. :rolleye: (Eso con acciones ordinarias, pero de futuros y otras nigromancias seguro que te puede hablar algún experto. Y yo también tomaré nota...  )


----------



## Nico (8 Ago 2011)

Nadie está siguiendo el deslizamiento acelerado de los índices usanos rumbo al infierno ?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Esta hablando el Obama, sera por eso no? sr.Nico


----------



## patilltoes (8 Ago 2011)

Es que se amontona la faena. Black monday total: 1,144.31 -55.07 (-4.59%) es mi ultimo dato.


----------



## Diegales (8 Ago 2011)

DOW 10995.00 -449.61 *(-3.93%)*

Perdemos los 11K


----------



## Disolucion (8 Ago 2011)

Si la cosa en usa cierra asi, no se yo si mañana va a haber dificultades para abrir en Europa, o habra "problemas tecnicos" o algo de eso. Ya veremos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Me costara mas mañana untar la mantequilla que romper soportes como lo hace el sp. Señores, llamen a sus mujeres puede que hoy sea el ultimo dia :XX:


----------



## Tyrelfus (8 Ago 2011)

Han vuelto a mi mente aquellos dias de setiembre del 2008, guano del bueno jeje. Creo que esta vez va a ser mucho mas severa esta crisis (mejor dicho es la misma crisis que solo fue "sostenida" por las inyecciones millonarias que hicieron... lo grave del problema es que ya ese recurso no es válido....Será en octubre??? :8::8:


----------



## Diegales (8 Ago 2011)

Y el SP se quiere apuntar a un certificado:

1139.15 -60.23 *(-5.02%)*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

A las gacelas jovenes, aqui una gacela en la pubertad, no entren ustedes ahora, o si, si son gacelas con depresion y quieren suicidarse, en ese caso entren y ponganse largo.

Si soy accionista a largo plazo del san, me puedo considerar empresario? :XX::XX:


----------



## Lladó (8 Ago 2011)

Los futuros prometen. DAX -9%, Nikkei -5%, etc.

DOW FUTURES | SGX NIFTY | Dow Futures LIVE | Live FTSE Futures | DAX FUTURES |NIKKI FUTURES | UK FUTURES


----------



## Misterio (8 Ago 2011)

BAC -18 %, volvemos a los viejos tiempos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

[YOUTUBE]AzSnk3Rbkgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elrasillas (8 Ago 2011)

Ing no habia dejado sus posiciones en USA recientemente, es esto una vendetta ahora que no los pueden tocar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Señores que el SP500 un indice, que no es el ibex que digamos, esta cayendo un 6% ahora mismo...


----------



## Misterio (8 Ago 2011)

Joder esto es un crash en toda regla


----------



## Taquión (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores que el SP500 un indice, que no es el ibex que digamos, esta cayendo un 6% ahora mismo...



Y camino del -7% ....::


----------



## Lladó (8 Ago 2011)

BOA baja más del 20%
DOW pierde los 10,900 (10,840, -603.73, -5.18%)


----------



## cit (8 Ago 2011)

Madre de Dios... el Bank of America ya está en -21% !!!! En caida libre...
Dow 10,916.19 Down 528.42 (-4.62%)
Nasdaq 2,374.49 Down 157.92 (-6.24%)
S&P 500 1,126.45 Down 72.93 (-6.08%)
Bank of America 6.45 Down 1.73 (-21.13%) 2:26PM EDT


----------



## davidautentico (8 Ago 2011)

Era hoy cuando comenzaba el rally alcista ? ienso:
Dónde está Mulder?


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (8 Ago 2011)

Joder que esto no para!


----------



## pollastre (8 Ago 2011)

Esto está empezando a ponerse serio....


----------



## DeCafeina (8 Ago 2011)

davidautentico dijo:


> Era hoy cuando comenzaba el rally alcista ? ienso:
> Dónde está Mulder?



Y, sobre todo, ¿¿¿ dónde está TONUEL ??? :


----------



## windslegend (8 Ago 2011)

Mañana descalabro del Ibex...


----------



## midway (8 Ago 2011)

davidautentico dijo:


> Era hoy cuando comenzaba el rally alcista ? ienso:
> Dónde está Mulder?



devolviendo la chaqueta verde al masters de augusta

he ido a comprar palomitas y estaban agotadas


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (8 Ago 2011)

Me están entrando los 7 canguelos. Es que no para de bajar.


----------



## silverwindow (8 Ago 2011)

Que alguien le quite las pilas al puto muñeco duracel de la taladradora.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

cuando hay tanto caos no mola................ mañana me lleno la despensa de latunes y me saco licencia de armas......


----------



## burbufilia (8 Ago 2011)

Mi idea era abrir un largo de IBEX en 8000, pero...no lo aconsejáis, verdad?

PD: Sería un "mini", o sea que podría ir "a largo plazo"


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Ago 2011)

windslegend dijo:


> Mañana descalabro del Ibex...



¡¡¡ SE ATORMENTA UNA VECINA ¡¡¡... Para mañana... ojo...


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¡¡¡ SE ATORMENTA UNA VECINA ¡¡¡... Para mañana... ojo...



esta todo tan loco q lo mismo acabamos mañana en verde ::


----------



## Misterio (8 Ago 2011)

Yo solo digo que mañana habla Bernanke.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto está empezando a ponerse serio....



Veo los futuros del daxie y tengo miedo de su niña.

Digo yo que algun dia se dejara de caer, no? :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Mi idea era abrir un largo de IBEX en 8000, pero...no lo aconsejáis, verdad?
> 
> PD: Sería un "mini", o sea que podría ir "a largo plazo"



Un mini si que lo abria.

Para que se haga una idea el escenario que me hago ahora mismo es el del daxie en enero de 2008.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Yo solo digo que mañana habla Bernanke.



pues hoy hablaba obama y para lo q ha servido ::

realmente no es logico q se hagan toda la correccion de una vez.............. deberian parar y tumbar todo cuando las economias entren en recesion de nuevo...........pero quien soy yo para llevar la contraria a leones q mueven miles de millones :cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

A mi es que no me entra en la cabeza que anuncien una de impresoras otra vez, si esto es precisamente por ello.


----------



## burbufilia (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un mini si que lo abria.



Gracias.

Aunque sólo juego con UN mini. No promedio, ni nada por el estilo. Ya tengo bastante con el rojo de mis acciones


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A mi es que no me entra en la cabeza que anuncien una de impresoras otra vez, si esto es precisamente por ello.



pero y lo bien q queda eso para hacer q hacen?  ademas seria una excusa para subir

nos mean y dicen q llueve.........para salvar el culo a las elites joden a la humanidad entera


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Ago 2011)

Joder la que le están metiendo al DAX fut, casi un 9%, tengo entendido que existe una especie de relación inversa entre DAX y BUND ( no exactamente, pero más o menos el cambio de la renta variable a la renta fija ). Es normal que haya esa descorrelación tan grande en los futuros un -9 % DAX y sólo un + 2% en BUND. Quizás tenga algo que ver el anunció de la compra por parte del BCE de DEUDA italiana y española para que no sea ese incremento del BUND mayor?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

A ver, hablando en serio, yo como ya he escrito, descontaba una caida en las bolsas tras las pomos, y segun se iria aceptando la vuelta a la recesion de nuevo. De ahi que llevo escritos 30 veces, que algunos consideraban esta caida razonable hasta los 1000 puntos del sp, o incluso caidas superiores al 30%, mas o menos la subida llevada a cabo durante las pomos y un poco mas.

Lo que me resulta chocante, es una caida tan abrupta, tan en picado de tantos indices a la vez, lo que me hace pensar, que igual no solo vamos a caer un 30% si no mas, y el 20% se hace de manera directa, y luego otro ataque bajista.

El SP500 no baja un 6% en un dia, por nada, ni una simple correccion, ni para asustar a nadie, un 6% en el sp representan una cantidad indecente de dinero.


----------



## chafamandurrias (8 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> cuando hay tanto caos no mola................ mañana me lleno la despensa de latunes y me saco licencia de armas......



Llegas tarde.


----------



## locoAC (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El SP500 no baja un 6% en un dia, por nada, ni una simple correccion, ni para asustar a nadie, un 6% en el sp representan una cantidad indecente de dinero.



Mira que os gusta exagerar... Sólo está bajando un -5.6%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Yo veo los futuros del daxie en 5775, es decir un 2,8% de caida.
Como bien ha dicho el sr.Pollastre, estariamos hablando de romper a priori niveles muy importantes como si de mantequilla se tratara, lo que sumado a lo que nos ha dicho que nunca en estos 3 años habia visto lo que se reflejaba en sus pantallas, me da a pensar que estamos al principio de un escenario bajista de mas de un 30%.

Ahora resultara todo lo contrario, esto es bolsa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2011)

si mañana el chulibes aguanta los


Spoiler



8000


hacendado me hallaré


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Igual los aguanta, tendria que bajar mas de un 5,x% para perderlos


----------



## midway (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Igual los aguanta, tendria que bajar mas de un 5,x% para perderlos





Spoiler



ya verás cuando lleguemos a los 6000


----------



## rosonero (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Igual los aguanta, tendria que bajar mas de un 5,x% para perderlos



Según IgMarkets estaríamos a medio camino, ya marca sobre los 8250 :8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

De acabar esto como esta, no tengo dudas que mañana estaremos perdiendo entre 3-5%, puede que menos, pero sera la apertura usana quien decidira el color.

Yo ahora estoy 100% fuera, y ahora mismo me cuesta entrar en cualquier direccion, porque rebote _tie qaver_


----------



## Charlatan (8 Ago 2011)

Bank of Guano ta que se sale....va camino del Guinness,por cierto alguien sabe cual es el record de bajada en un dia un valor???


----------



## Tyrelfus (8 Ago 2011)

Obama afirma que EEUU será siempre un país 'AAA'. europapress.es


:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


Realmente está muy fea la cosa, ya no saben ni que decir (es que ya no hay nada que decir, la realidad es muy evidente.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo veo los futuros del daxie en 5775, es decir un 2,8% de caida.
> Como bien ha dicho el sr.Pollastre, estariamos hablando de romper a priori niveles muy importantes como si de mantequilla se tratara, lo que sumado a lo que nos ha dicho que nunca en estos 3 años habia visto lo que se reflejaba en sus pantallas, me da a pensar que estamos al principio de un escenario bajista de mas de un 30%.
> 
> Ahora resultara todo lo contrario, esto es bolsa.



Chinito a mi el fut DAX me marca un - 8,48 en estos momentos ( 5797 ) y me dice que abri en 6081.5


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ago 2011)

Charlatan dijo:


> Bank of Guano ta que se sale....va camino del Guinness,por cierto alguien sabe cual es el record de bajada en un dia un valor???



El record andara en torno al 100% del valor probablemente,no creo que el BoA lo supere hoy por muy inspirado que este ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Igual los aguanta, tendria que bajar mas de un 5,x% para perderlos



Si después de lo que ha caido en europa y está cayendo en usa aguanta, deberían cambiarle el nombre por numantiex.

edito: y ahora que ha pasado? chutecillo +100pts dow en un santiamén!


----------



## midway (8 Ago 2011)

Tyrelfus dijo:


> Obama afirma que EEUU será siempre un país 'AAA'. europapress.es
> 
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> ...



ya verán ustedes cuando nuestro intrépido e inefable bobierno se entere de este contundente y brillante argumento.estamos salvados


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Chinito a mi el fut DAX me marca un - 8,48 en estos momentos ( 5797 ) y me dice que abri en 6081.5



Pero tiene usted que ver respecto al precio del cierre, no del precio en el que usted abrio la posicion.

No le quiero decir nada, pero esta usted con el ojete un poco abierto, eh, sin acritud. 300 puntos en contra en el daxie, tela.


----------



## SunZi (8 Ago 2011)

Cada vez que habla un líder político o económico para intentar calmar los mercados sube el pan.


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Ago 2011)

Esperáis mañana a primera hora en el Ibex otro chorro para arriba como el de hoy?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Panico y volatilidad van de la mano, por eso se dice que en estos momentos no son buenos para gacelas, aqui si vas apalancado te sacan facil. 

Recordar que cuando solo se ve SELL, solo se ve SELL y luego te das cuenta que has apretado mas de la cuenta el boton.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero tiene usted que ver respecto al precio del cierre, no del precio en el que usted abrio la posicion.
> 
> No le quiero decir nada, pero esta usted con el ojete un poco abierto, eh, sin acritud. 300 puntos en contra en el daxie, tela.




Que se vea bien,ondeando orgullosa al viento


----------



## patilltoes (8 Ago 2011)

PG casi va a cerrar en verde (-0.17%)


----------



## tarrito (8 Ago 2011)

Obama y Zapatero conversan durante 20 minutos sobre la crisis financiera - elEconomista.es

:8: : :XX:


----------



## Lladó (8 Ago 2011)

DOW -573

¿Abrirán las bolsas mañana?


----------



## Lladó (8 Ago 2011)

DOW -619

Vamos a morir cienes de veces.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Ago 2011)

Charlatan dijo:


> Bank of Guano ta que se sale....va camino del Guinness,por cierto alguien sabe cual es el record de bajada en un dia un valor???



Pero cómo... ¿No recuerda ASTROCOTROC? Esto, quiero decir... ASTROC







Si no es, seguro que anda en el cuadro de honor con su caida final ::


----------



## burbufilia (8 Ago 2011)

Hay algo que se me escapa. Todo este berenjenal no va a ser un alivio para la deuda soberana de los AAA? Esta historia en realidad les viene muy bien a los que están AAA por los pelos, como Francia, o UK

El dinero sale y no todo el dinero se va a refugiar en el oro. Los países AAA de Europa pueden tirar del carro y les va a venir de perlas para evitar una recesión que no sufren (nórdicos, Fra, Alemania,..).

A España le viene mejor una Europa que crezca que una USA que crezca.


----------



## ronald29780 (8 Ago 2011)

Lladó dijo:


> DOW -619
> 
> Vamos a morir cienes de veces.



Y va a ser hoy.

Ya mismo veremos el - 666.

:8:


----------



## patilltoes (8 Ago 2011)

Ay dios, SP500 *-6,22%*


----------



## Yo2k1 (8 Ago 2011)

Grecia prohibe las posiciones cortas durante los dos prximos meses - Cotizalia.com

Grecia prohibe las posiciones cortas los proximos dos meses.
_Los reguladores de Grecia han acordado prohibir la venta de valores a corto en la bolsa de Atenas por un período de dos meses, ante las turbulencias del mercado de renta variable. La medida, que entrará en vigor a partir de mañana, responde a las "extraordinarias condiciones en el mercado y a la situación que vive la economía de Grecia", según explica el comunicado enviado por correo electrónico desde la sede en Atenas, recogido por Bloomberg. _

Seran los primeros o seran los unicos?


----------



## Antiparras (8 Ago 2011)

estos figuras quieren cerrar el SP en minimos diarios y parece que lo van a conseguir.

edito: bank of america -18% ::::::


----------



## Lladó (8 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Grecia prohibe las posiciones cortas durante los dos prximos meses - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Grecia prohibe las posiciones cortas los proximos dos meses.
> _Los reguladores de Grecia han acordado prohibir la venta de valores a corto en la bolsa de Atenas por un período de dos meses, ante las turbulencias del mercado de renta variable. La medida, que entrará en vigor a partir de mañana, responde a las "extraordinarias condiciones en el mercado y a la situación que vive la economía de Grecia", según explica el comunicado enviado por correo electrónico desde la sede en Atenas, recogido por Bloomberg. _
> ...



Creía que estaba más que demostrado que prohibir los cortos sólo conseguía aumentar precisamente eso que se intenta evitar: las caídas en bolsa.


----------



## Pepito Burbujas (8 Ago 2011)

Ahora mismo el Dow Jones cae el 4,88% y el S&P 500 un 6,42%. Hay pánico en América hamijos!


----------



## AdamSmith (8 Ago 2011)

Dios mío.
dow - 5,52 %
sp - 6,65 %
nasdaq -6,90 %

alguien recuerda la última así?


----------



## Diegales (8 Ago 2011)

SP 1120.65 -78.73 *(-6.56%)*

Esto se merece un Nelson!!


----------



## Diegales (8 Ago 2011)

Sr. Tonuel, ?que clase de certificados ofrece para casos como este?

Bank of America 6.53 -1.64 *(-20.07%)*


----------



## PepePómez (8 Ago 2011)

¡Qué sorpresón!
¿alguien duda aún de los movimientos recientes de Soros?

PepePómez estuvo aquí.


----------



## Taquión (8 Ago 2011)

Han dicho en la CNBC que el batacazo de hoy del SP500 es el más grande desde el 1 de Diciembre de 2008 ....::


----------



## Antiparras (8 Ago 2011)

al final Bank of America -20% si lo pilla tonuel....


----------



## AdamSmith (8 Ago 2011)

Parece que queda así finalmente
dow - 5,55 % -634,76
sp - 6,66 % -79,92
nasdaq -6,90 % -174,72


----------



## gamba (8 Ago 2011)

Qué cosas se encuentra uno en la wikipedia:

List of largest daily changes in the Dow Jones Industrial Average - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

El día de de hoy está en sexta posición, no está mal para haber empezado con un manguerazo de Trichet


----------



## Diegales (8 Ago 2011)

?Magnana no habla el Presidente?
Parece que las palabras del gran jefe sientan bien al mercado


----------



## Tupper (8 Ago 2011)

AdamSmith dijo:


> Dios mío.
> dow - 5,52 %
> sp - 6,65 %
> nasdaq -6,90 %
> ...



Si, huele a diciembre del 2008. Imborrable.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Ago 2011)

Mañana QE3.


----------



## luisfernando (8 Ago 2011)

EL DIABLOOOO HA SACADO LA MANO!!!!!
-6,66%!!!! 

EL DAX y EL CAX -10% MAÑANA??? Pero esto que es!!!!!!


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Ago 2011)

La virgen, SP -6,66


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (8 Ago 2011)

Joder, ¡QUE ALGUIEN PARA EL TREN DIOS MIO!


----------



## Le Truhan (8 Ago 2011)

El indice americano aunque le duela a muchos al igual que el alemán esta bastante sobrevalorado y claro pasa lo que pasa, y EEUU ya no es lo que era, y va a costar tiempo en que lo vuelva a ser.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ago 2011)

Quiza debi salirme cuando TRE toco los 38 euros, conforme al primer plan previsto... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## sinnombrex (8 Ago 2011)

Viendo que TRE hoy ha sido una de las que menos ha caido... quizas esta marcando minimos y cuando se recupere el mercado, sera de las que mas tire hacia arriba.


----------



## gamba (8 Ago 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Mañana QE3.



¿Pero cómo lo van a pagar? Si se endeudan más sin pensar en como devolverlo aún les recortarán más el rating y aún habrá más guano y...


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (8 Ago 2011)

*Wall Street tocado y hundido: el Doe se desploma un 5,5% tras la rebaja del rating*

*Wall Street tocado y hundido: el Doe se desploma un 5,5% tras la rebaja del rating*



> Standard & Poor's ha provocado el caos masivo. El pasado viernes la agencia de calificación recortaba al rating de EEUU, que por primera vez perdía la 'triple A', lo que ha tenido un efecto inmediato en los mercados de Wall Street. Tras una sesión de vértigo, el Dow Jones despide la jornada con un desplome de más de un 5%, en los 10.809 puntos. Fuertes caídas también para el S&P 500 y el Nasdaq. El primero se ha dejado un 6,6% en los 1.119 puntos, mientras que el segundo ha perdido casi un 7%, en los 2.357 puntos.
> 
> Por otro lado, Goldman Sachs ha recortado la previsión de cierre anual para el índice S&P 500 desde los 1.450 puntos hasta los 1.400 debido a la ralentización económica en EEUU, en Europa y en Asia.
> 
> ...



Wall Street tocado y hundido: el Doe se desploma un 5,5% tras la rebaja del rating - Cotizalia.com


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (8 Ago 2011)

Que belleza.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Quiza debi salirme cuando TRE toco los 38 euros, conforme al primer plan previsto...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Lo siento sr.ghkghk, pero no me he podido resistir, es usted un cachondo, y asume bien las perdidas, le auguro un buen futuro en la bolsa, a menos que el mundo se acabe siempre habra un mañana.

Esta claro que habemus guano.


----------



## Samo (8 Ago 2011)

no me lo creo. Los mercados simplemente han mandado un mensaje a Helicopter Ben para que mañana ponga en marcha la máquina de imprimir dolares, si ello ocurre y tengan por seguro que ocurrirá, la bolsa probablemente rebotará, y soy capaz de jugarme algo. Los mercados se comportan como un adicto a la heroina, necesitan un chute.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ago 2011)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Viendo que TRE hoy ha sido una de las que menos ha caido... quizas esta marcando minimos y cuando se recupere el mercado, sera de las que mas tire hacia arriba.



Desde luego peor seria estar en sacyr, mts, gamesa o telecinco... Aunque eso de que se recupen los mercados, es mucho suponer!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ohete (8 Ago 2011)

Que me corro
que me corro
fumándome un porro.)


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Lo siento sr.ghkghk, pero no me he podido resistir, es usted un cachondo, y asume bien las perdidas, le auguro un buen futuro en la bolsa, a menos que el mundo se acabe siempre habra un mañana.
> 
> Esta claro que habemus guano.



Tiendo a relativizar bastante bien las desgracias, mucho mas cuando solo es dinero! 

Ademas me voy a montar una cartera de buy and hold de SAN a 3 euros, TEF a 11 y TRE a 12 que voy a ser la envidia de los que compraron piso en el 2007!!


Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Ago 2011)

Al final va a ser en serio lo de la kedada en la junta de accionistas del Santander, ¿no? :rolleye: Al menos intradiando he bajado el precio de entrada de 7,43 a 6,71, pero sigo más rojo en SAN que Ferrari :´( (Y TEF ahí le anda, pero en esa no me sale a cuenta entrar y salir, así que aún no sé si asumir los 2€ por acción o conservarlas como mi primer paquetillo puro a largo plazo...)



ghkghk dijo:


> Desde luego peor seria estar en sacyr, mts, *gamesa* o telecinco... Aunque eso de que se recupen los mercados, es mucho suponer!!



¿Alguien sería tan amable de explicarme por qué Gamesa lleva esa trayectoria? Es que me gustaría pillar un paquetito de Gamesas, para el largo plazo (soy promolinos  ) pero no veo el momento, pensaba empezar con unas 200 a 5, unas 220 a 4,5, unas 250 a 4... pero no para... al final regalarán un molino por cada 10 acciones, y tendré que pasar porque mi mujer no quiere que meta más trastos en casa )


----------



## azazel_iii (8 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Al final va a ser en serio lo de la kedada en la junta de accionistas del Santander, ¿no? :rolleye: Al menos intradiando he bajado el precio de entrada de 7,43 a 6,71, pero sigo más rojo en SAN que Ferrari :´( (Y TEF ahí le anda, pero en esa no me sale a cuenta entrar y salir, así que aún no sé si asumir los 2€ por acción o conservarlas como mi primer paquetillo puro a largo plazo...)
> 
> ¿Alguien sería tan amable de explicarme por qué Gamesa lleva esa trayectoria? Es que me gustaría pillar un paquetito de Gamesas, para el largo plazo (soy promolinos  ) pero no veo el momento, pensaba empezar con unas 200 a 5, unas 220 a 4,5, unas 250 a 4... pero no para... al final regalarán un molino por cada 10 acciones, y tendré que pasar porque mi mujer no quiere que meta más trastos en casa )



Yo no entiendo mucho de bolsa pero me quiero hacer con unos 20K a largo plazo de blue chips y mi idea es esperar a que esten minimos a precio de 2009. Toda la mierda que tenemos debajo de la alfombra aun tiene que salir y eso tiene que verse reflejado mas pronto que tarde, quizas el anyo que viene veamos al IBEX en los 6000 o incluso menos.

Como no tengo prisa por entrar, tampoco me preocupa, de momento veo los toros desde la barrera :rolleye:


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes, por decir algo. Que alegría ver el hilo renacer con fuerzaaaaaa

A los que llevan tiempo en esto no hay que decírselo, pero no está de mas recordar cosas...

Esta situación se ha repetido, incluso la hemos vivido juntos aquí: En estos momentos los fondos están analizando para entrar a medio, los precios empiezan a ser atractivos y hay mercados que con un poco de dopamina se comportan muy bien.

Cuando todo el mundo está histérico, cuando los precios están tirados y en circunstancias excepcionales en el aspecto operativo de los grandes, en este momento, es cuando se unen varias circunstancias que producen movimientos a la contra de mucha envergadura. 
Hablamos de fondos entrando, operadores comprando a muerte y políticos metidos por medio que creen que la bolsa subiendo es una aprobación a su gestión. En estas los pequeños inversores y sus gestores se quedan mirando atónitos como el precio sube y no ven una clara señal de entrada.

No digo que sea hoy ni mañana, ni siquiera pasado pero el giro será fuerte. En estos momentos de pánico es cuando se hace el dinero, y digo el DINERO de verdad.

Os dejo y os leo desde el curro, ahora mas aburrido analizando valores para fondos...al menos menos estresante.


----------



## petelas (8 Ago 2011)

> ¿Alguien sería tan amable de explicarme por qué Gamesa lleva esa trayectoria? Es que me gustaría pillar un paquetito de Gamesas, para el largo plazo (soy promolinos ) pero no veo el momento, pensaba empezar con unas 200 a 5, unas 220 a 4,5, unas 250 a 4... pero no para... al final regalarán un molino por cada 10 acciones, y tendré que pasar porque mi mujer no quiere que meta más trastos en casa
> __________________



Hay múltiples razones:
-sólo tiene un accionista de referencia iberdrola, y además se ha roto el acuerdo estratégico que mantenian ambas compañías
- El precio de la unidad de molino no para de bajar en los mercados, igual que el m2 de plaza solar.
- No queda nada de dinero para subvenciones a las renovables y están recortando incluso las primas que fueron otorgadas en su día (si, si somos una república bananera sin seguridad jurídica)
- Morgan Stanley vendío a saco cuando cayó desde los 6 euros, no quedan más fondos que apuesten por ella decididamente.
-Solo fabrica molinillos y tiene competencia en otras compañías mundiales y alguna de paises emergentes.
- Ante una recesión, caída del precio del petróleo y por tanto las renovables no podrán competir como con un petróleo caro.
- Las tecnologías de cracking oil, y offshore en la extracción de hidrocarburos avanzan con las subidas de precios del petróleo y hacen más dificil competir a las empresas de renovables.
- Viene de una tendencia bajista desde los 35 euros y no parece que se vaya a detener ahora
- Su Per es de los más altos del IBEX
- Su rentabilidad por dividendo es de las más bajas
- Su negocio en España depende de autorizaciones e informes firmados por funcionarios autonómicos con lo que te puedes esperar hasta el día del juicio final....

En fin... , esperemos que cambie el panorama a medio plazo, por que a mí me parece que el sistema va a reventar por la incapacidad manifiesta de los politicos de gestionar nada.

Por cierto a Obama alguien te tendría que explicar que:

"Es mejor parecer tonto y permanecer callado, que abrir la boca y demostrarlo"

Refranero español


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Ago 2011)

gamba dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo lo van a pagar? Si se endeudan más sin pensar en como devolverlo aún les recortarán más el rating y aún habrá más guano y...



¿Pagar? Sólo hay que imprimir.

[YOUTUBE]-_N0Cwg5iN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (8 Ago 2011)

Mañana Gap en negativo que se irá cerrando a lo largo del día hasta llegar al verde o muy cerca de él.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Si miramos la caida de principios de enero de 2008 en el daxie, que es muy parecida a la que lleva ahora, estariamos muy cerca de la zona de rebote, tan cerca como unos 40 puntos, en aquella ocasion reboto cerca de 600-700 puntos, y ahora, puede ser igual.

Vaya, ademas un marketmaker nos insinua que el rebote esta cerca, o quiere mas gacelas o puede que ya este cerca el ansiado rebote.


----------



## ProfePaco (8 Ago 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Pagar? Sólo hay que imprimir.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-_N0Cwg5iN4[/YOUTUBE]



no me canso de ver el video ese....

dentro de un par de años todo el mundo entenderá la burrada que dice...


----------



## tonuel (8 Ago 2011)

jijijijiji... que llego ahora... :XX: :XX: :XX:


voy a poner la certificadora en marcha... ) ) )


----------



## Condor (8 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> jijijijiji... que llego ahora... :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> 
> voy a poner la certificadora en marcha... ) ) )



muhuhahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Ago 2011)

azazeliii, visto lo visto tu plan no es mala opción, pero me apetecía salir a la sabana y estirar las piernas. )



petelas dijo:


> Hay múltiples razones:



Muchas gracias. Entiendo que debo empollar un poco más antes de decidirme a entrar en esta (y otras empresas) pero mira que me gustaría que remontara el vuelo (aunque no haya comprado)

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Cosme Oriol (8 Ago 2011)

ProfePaco dijo:


> no me canso de ver el video ese....
> 
> dentro de un par de años todo el mundo entenderá la burrada que dice...



Santo dios. No se si lo dice con sarcasmo, en serio o es una respuesta simplona, facil de asimilar y por tanto tranquilizadora.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Pagar? Sólo hay que imprimir.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-_N0Cwg5iN4[/YOUTUBE]



::

Yo o no entiendo bien o estoy alucinando.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (8 Ago 2011)

Da para hilo, voy a ello, con su permiso Vedast

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...72-pasen-y-vean-greenspan-en-estado-puro.html


----------



## llaveenmano (8 Ago 2011)

la rueda sigue girando


----------



## ProfePaco (8 Ago 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Santo dios. No se si lo dice con sarcasmo, en serio o es una respuesta simplona, facil de asimilar y por tanto tranquilizadora.



ese tío tiene estudios, sabe lo que pasa al imprimir dinero...

te debo 1000 dóalres. No los tengo, los imprimo. Pero con los 1000 dóalres te puedes comprar como mucho lo que antes podías con 500...

y vuelta a empezar, te debo 1000 dólares, los imprimo, y ahora te puedes comprar como mucho lo que antes valía 300..

etc. etc..


----------



## llaveenmano (8 Ago 2011)

Let us see if they can create another QE ver 3.0 bull tomorrow….


----------



## burbufilia (8 Ago 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas tardes, por decir algo. Que alegría ver el hilo renacer con fuerzaaaaaa
> 
> A los que llevan tiempo en esto no hay que decírselo, pero no está de mas recordar cosas...
> 
> ...



Gran verdad. El problema es que la megarrecuperación puede llegar mañana o puede llegar cuando caiga un 20% adicional ::


----------



## burbufilia (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ::
> 
> Yo o no entiendo bien o estoy alucinando.



He afinado la oreja y sí. Es lo que parece


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ago 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas tardes, por decir algo. Que alegría ver el hilo renacer con fuerzaaaaaa
> 
> A los que llevan tiempo en esto no hay que decírselo, pero no está de mas recordar cosas...
> 
> ...



Yo ya tengo 100.000 aventureros preparados para la accion... Lo malo, como siempre, es saber donde esta el punto de rebote. Eso si, el primer euro para Robocopic y el Zombie, que se lo han ganado.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## petelas (8 Ago 2011)

No sé algún entendido que arroje luz sobre tinieblas.
Por fundamentale tenemos muchas empresas cotizando por encima de su valor en libros:
San: 0,70 y la mayo´ría de los bancos
Mapfre 0,90
Corp alba, dinamia y las de capital riesgo
De las inmobiliarias ni hablo, que este no es el mejor foro...
CPL es el caso más sangrante 0,30 valor en libros
Tan negro es el futuro que no valen ni los activos que dicen tener en libros, ya no hablo de los bancos si no de la cementera... que es el caso que se me viene a la cabeza. ¿No hay dinero ni para opar y desguazar las empresas a lo más puro estilo tiburón guaperas de pretty woman?, o es que está todo sobrevalorado.
Por técnico las pocas que sigo y me parecían claramente alcistas han perdido la directriz EADS, ¿CAF?, EBRO, PROSEGUR...
No será momento de ir acumulando, o es que todo el mundo espera saldar su cuenta pendiente con marzo de 2009.
Yo desde luego si baja hasta marzo de 2009 me iría olvidando de la bolsa en todas sus facetas, quedaría confirmada una superprimaria bajista como la que dura más de 20 años en japón y casos análogos.
Creo que la única salida a esto es la patada hacia adelante,con inflación brutal, ó intereses del tiempo de la peseta al 12-16%. Por cierto acabando con la globalización como ahora la entendemos.
No sé, quizás alguien quiera mostrarme su punto de vista


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Ago 2011)

Ghkghk, me lo iba a callar, pero joer, tus vivencias me sirven tanto como para despejarme como para animarme a no darle importancia al dinero(porque no lo tiene, es SOLO dinero), pero puedo decir orgulloso que desde hoy tiene pinta que soy inversor a largo plazo en Telefónica XD.

Estoy por comprar unas pocas del SAN para sentirme más integrado XDDDDDD


----------



## tonuel (8 Ago 2011)

Hoy les traigo casi todo el juego completo... 


Gamesa -6,92%
Caixabank -6,02%
Telecinco -5,95%
IAG -5,92%
Sacyr -5,77%
OHL -5,14%


NASDAQ 100 -6,11%
DOWN JONES -5,55%
DAX 30-5,02%
CAC 40 -4,68%







y el premio gordo del Ibex es paraaaaaaaaaaaaaa........




Arcelor Mittal -9,67%







) ) ) ) )




y ahora.... uno de los que se ven poco... sólo en las ocasiones muy muy especiales... 



Bank of America -20,32%








Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ::
> 
> Yo o no entiendo bien o estoy alucinando.



Soy un negado en ingles, pero claramente dice lo que todos pensamos.

Creo que este escucho a los de Andy y Lucas "Joe, pues se imprime más dinero y se reparte!"


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Ago 2011)

Te has dejado el 666 del SP, ciertamente hermoso


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Ago 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Pagar? Sólo hay que imprimir.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-_N0Cwg5iN4[/YOUTUBE]



Me recuerda a la anécdota de Dalí, Dalí se dedicaba a pagar con cheques, y en cada cheque hacía un dibujo en la parte de atrás. El que recibía el cheque nunca llegaba a cobrarlo porque consideraba que valía más el dibujo que la cantidad a cobrar. A Van Gogh el truco no le hubiese funcionado.


----------



## bule (8 Ago 2011)

La recuperación no va allegar hasta que nadie en el mundo entero quiera oir hablar de bolsa ni por lo más mínimo. Y estamos muy lejos de ese momento. De hecho actuamente cada vez hay más gacelillas en el mercado a las que robar su dinero. Cuando la caída haya sido tan increible que nadie en su sano juicio se le pase por la cabeza ni siquiera la idea de comprar una acción. Solo en ese instante, comenzará la recuperación. Así ha sido siempre y así será. Y durante esa recuperación nadie invertirá. 

aún queda dolor, mucho dolor. Muchas quiebras. Cuando Mcdonalds no exista e Intel tampoco, iconos del siglo XX. Quien se le pasará por la cabeza invertir?. Pues anda que no queda ni nada por bajar...


----------



## tarrito (8 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Soy un negado en ingles, pero claramente dice lo que todos pensamos.
> 
> Creo que este escucho a los de Andy y Lucas "Joe, pues se imprime más dinero y se reparte!"



Andy & Lucas contra Pedro Solbes | elmundo.es

ienso: :ouch: :Baile:


----------



## tonuel (8 Ago 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Te has dejado el 666 del SP, ciertamente hermoso



jijijiji... el de este era especial... ya se me pasaba... :ouch: un momento que se está calentando... :: :: ::


Saludos :XX:


----------



## tonuel (8 Ago 2011)

SP 500 -6,66%




















Saludos )


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Ago 2011)

Releyendo su mensaje...


MarketMaker dijo:


> En estos momentos los fondos están analizando para entrar a medio, *los precios empiezan a ser atractivos y hay mercados que con un poco de dopamina se comportan muy bien*.
> 
> Cuando todo el mundo está histérico, cuando los precios están tirados y en circunstancias excepcionales en el aspecto operativo de los grandes, en este momento, es cuando se unen *varias circunstancias que producen movimientos a la contra de mucha envergadura. *
> Hablamos de *fondos entrando*, operadores comprando a muerte y *políticos metidos por medio que creen que la bolsa subiendo es una aprobación a su gestión*. En estas los pequeños inversores y sus gestores se quedan mirando atónitos como el precio sube y no ven una clara señal de entrada.



...he oido un _click_... (a veces recuerdo cosas)



> ¿QUÉ ES?
> *Una fuerte subida de las bolsas por la entrada de dinero público del fondo de pensiones en un momento alcista de las bolsas, produciendo subidas sin precedentes.* También para que los bancos y empresas puedan absorber los efectos del pinchazo de la burbuja inmobiliaria. *No tiene porqué coincidir con un buen momento de la economía real, si no más bien al contrario*, pues las bolsas se basan en expectativas y se anticipan a la realidad.
> (...)
> ¿CUÁNDO SE ESPERA QUE OCURRA?
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-el-mayor-festin-bursatil-de-la-historia.html (y la reforma de las pensiones se aprobó hace unos días)

¿Alguien cree que puede ocurrir algo así en la situación en la que estamos en plan la "patada a seguir" que comenta petelas?


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy les traigo casi todo el juego completo...
> 
> 
> Gamesa -6,92%
> ...




Me emociona tantisimo no ver a TRE ahi, tras tantisimos dias de ser uno de los jinetes del apocalipsis... MTS esta haciendo buena cualquier otra inversion...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy les traigo casi todo el juego completo...
> 
> 
> Gamesa -6,92%
> ...



:Aplauso:
Botas hijo puta en los 6,98 te esperooooo

Nos vemos en los 2800 del ibex :XX:


----------



## burbufilia (9 Ago 2011)

La mayoría estamos palmando estos días, pero y lo que nos reímos!!


----------



## terelu (9 Ago 2011)

recordemos la cara del amiguito de greenspan


----------



## burbufilia (9 Ago 2011)

terelu dijo:


> recordemos la cara del amiguito de greenspan



Ja ja ja ja! Merece avatar o firma de cabeza


----------



## dmdp (9 Ago 2011)

El desplome Wall Street provoca el 'pánico' en Latinoamérica

La Bolsa Mexicana perdió un 5,88%, su peor caída desde septiembre de 2008
Buenos Aires cayó un 10,73%, similar a la del 21 de octubre de 2008
La de Sao Paulo se desplomó el 8,08% y rozó la suspensión temporal
Santiago de Chile bajó el 6,92%, la peor caída en 13 años
Lima perdió el 7%, su mayor caída desde el triunfo de Humala el 6 de junio

Hoy en día es una zona nada desdeñable pero tambien ha caido como un simple azucarillo, demostrando que siguen sin personalidad,

Un saludo,


----------



## sugus (9 Ago 2011)

SEGÚN UN SONDEO DE 'ABC'
Más de la mitad de los españoles cree que España será rescatada
Un 51% de los españoles cree que España correrá la misma suerte que Grecia, Irlanda o Portugal.


----------



## Tyrelfus (9 Ago 2011)

Hay un panorama muy feo... Pánico en las bolsas asiaticas en estos momentos

HANG SENG INDEX -1,280.87 (-6.25%)


:8::8::8:

Que pasará mañana???????????::


----------



## Claca (9 Ago 2011)

El oro alcanza el objetivo de corto plazo que tenía... joder. Y como vienen los futuros.


----------



## dj-mesa (9 Ago 2011)

*¿¿¿Alguien tiene la estrategia hecha para cuando abran las europeas???, o ¿¿¿es día de quedarse mirando??*

..... Sacad al Rapel que lleváis dentro (comentemos amistosamente las jugadas)


----------



## Tyrelfus (9 Ago 2011)

El oro a 1761, *si a 1761* 

Cotizacion Oro

Edito: a 1764 un par de minutos después ::


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

pues por lo q dicen los futuros......... tranquilidad poca........ caidas de mas del 5% y el ibex por los 8000....


----------



## Tyrelfus (9 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pues por lo q dicen los futuros......... tranquilidad poca........ caidas de mas del 5% y el ibex por los 8000....



En estos momentos el futuro del IBEX está en 8036


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

Tyrelfus dijo:


> En estos momentos el futuro del IBEX está en 8036



no me fastidies el titular 

queda mucho para la apertura, veremos hacia donde tira la burra, pero con los futuros usa tan negativos..... ::::::


----------



## Tyrelfus (9 Ago 2011)

Que locura, ahora de golpe todas las bolsas experimentan una mejoría importante!! Aquí puede pasar de todo.


----------



## Misterio (9 Ago 2011)

Vaya despertar 350 puntos abajo del Ibex, interesantes palabras de Marktomarket, pero la verdad es que lo que me sorprende es lo americano, un poco exagerado lo que esta pasando allí, no estarán descontando algo más grave que eso del "reitin"


----------



## Claca (9 Ago 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Vaya despertar 350 puntos abajo del Ibex, interesantes palabras de Marktomarket, pero la verdad es que lo que me sorprende es lo americano, un poco exagerado lo que esta pasando allí, no estarán descontando algo más grave que eso del "reitin"



Lo único exagerado es la verticalidad de la caída, porque fríamente, hablamos de una corrección del 38 fibo, lo que viene siendo lo más normal del mundo. Hay que tener en cuenta que los yankis habían formado un techo claro -el famoso HCH- y ahora están purgando todas las divergencias que acumulaban.


----------



## pyn (9 Ago 2011)

¿1077 se ha marcado en el PM del esepé? Bendito sea dios, eso son los 7800 del ibex para hoy.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Ago 2011)

Sr Pollastre? Esta usted despierto? Tenemos alguna previsión en el previo?

Gracias!


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr Pollastre? Esta usted despierto? Tenemos alguna previsión en el previo?
> 
> Gracias!



Algo tenemos, Sr. Adriangtir, pero creo que intentaré cerrar el día antes de poner todas las cartas boca arriba en la mesa ::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

bueno ahora ya estamos en los 8000 el objetivo , ya saben gap y 76,4 de toda la subida 6700-12240 

la sobreventa es extrema , ya saben ahora es cuando puede darse el rebote sino a los infiernos , largo en 8000 stop loss en 7900 8:


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno ahora ya estamos en los 8000 el objetivo , ya saben gap y 76,4 de toda la subida 6700-12240
> 
> la sobreventa es extrema , ya saben ahora es cuando puede darse el rebote sino a los infiernos , largo en 8000 stop loss en 7900 8:



er... creo que estamos cerca de 8400... 

en ocasiones veo ochomiles...


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Algo tenemos, Sr. Adriangtir, pero creo que intentaré cerrar el día antes de poner todas las cartas boca arriba en la mesa ::



goloson, ayer las comento antes de cerrar su chiringuito y mire q bien nos vino a todos 

es usted un maniatico 

con esta volatilidad no hacen trampas a chica, todos son ordagos a grande


----------



## Claca (9 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> _Asín_ que ya hemos hecho el 8000,... pero por la noche.
> 
> Posibles _figuras_ en Asia, que permitirían girar en Miércoles allí.
> 
> El Ibex tiene la vieja costumbre de adelantarse a todos y todas; a ver si hoy da pistas.



El IBEX está en una zona de soporte clarísima y ayer aprovechó el rebote para reestructurarse de cara a marcar un nuevo mínimo sin que pasase nada.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

por cierto, hay manguerazo o algo, pq esta todo q vamos a abrir en verde o casi.....


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> por cierto, hay manguerazo o algo, pq esta todo q vamos a abrir en verde o casi.....



en verde ? :Aplauso: pues entonces aprovechare para cargar mas cortos hasta que lleguemos a 8000 8:


----------



## Claca (9 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> por cierto, hay manguerazo o algo, pq esta todo q vamos a abrir en verde o casi.....



Lo que hay es una zona de soporte muy importante. Mira aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-el-ibex-35-3t-2011-a-205.html#post4805493


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> es usted un maniatico



Vamos, no disimule... sé que Ud. también usa el gorro de papel albal cuando habla por el móvil


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> _Asín_ que ya hemos hecho el 8000,... pero por la noche.
> 
> Posibles _figuras_ en Asia, que permitirían girar en Miércoles allí.
> 
> ...



por la noche ? , mucho me temo que tambien veremos el 8000 en el dia 
a los gringos les queda 1,5% mas de caida 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Se acabo ya el guano? Por lo menos los medios de comunicacion ya abren a cinco columnas con ello, signo importante.

Daxie te queiro ver subir 600 puntos del tiron como en enero 2008.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ago 2011)

Joder,joder,joder...vamos a abrir en verde,casi 8000 marcaban los futuros de madrugada...::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo ya estoy guaneado..., no necesito más guano en esta ronda.., vamos a dejarlo para la siguiente andanada... para septiembre



que usted este asqueado de tanto guano , no significa queno se le sirvan unas cuantas tazas mas 

ayer me sali porque el ibex tiene toda la pinta de querer rebotar para terminar como ayer :baba: y espero que esta vez termie en 8000 ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2011)

Está complicadilla la cosa. Y mas para las tiernas gacelas que nos estamos lamiendo las heridas. Estas alzas temporales en las cotizaciones son las que me confunden. Son inversores de fondos que van comprando poco a poco como dice MM? Los leoncios nos están tentando? Es que no me cuadra que, con bajadas del 6.66% del SP, el ibex esté ahora mismo -28 puntos en preapertura. Amén de rumores de quiebra de BOA.

PD: +28


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,joder,joder...vamos a abrir en verde,casi 8000 marcaban los futuros de madrugada...::::::



el ibex esta peponisimo , yo solo si veo una gran subida le arreo unos cortos 
veo un maximo en 8950 y un minimo en 8000 cierre entre medias de esos dos niveles


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> por cierto, hay manguerazo o algo, pq esta todo q vamos a abrir en verde o casi.....



yalodeciayomismo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2011)

Quizás se deba a esto:
_Trichet afirma que el BCE está en los mercados de deuda y seguirá estando ahí_


----------



## Claca (9 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está complicadilla la cosa. Y mas para las tiernas gacelas que nos estamos lamiendo las heridas. Estas alzas temporales en las cotizaciones son las que me confunden. Son inversores de fondos que van comprando poco a poco como dice MM? Los leoncios nos están tentando? Es que no me cuadra que, con bajadas del 6.66% del SP, el ibex esté ahora mismo -28 puntos en preapertura. Amén de rumores de quiebra de BOA.
> 
> PD: +28



Hamijo, ignore lo que pase fuera del índice o valor el cual usted esté operando. Si los soportes se respetan, ¿qué más da que USA caiga un 6% o el BoA quiebre? Ya lo comenté, pero insisto, las correlaciones han fallado, fallan y van a fallar, quien haga el cuento de la lechera pensando "como fulano bajó un 3% el IBEX perderá un 3%" va a salir desplumado.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Quizás se deba a esto:
> _Trichet afirma que el BCE está en los mercados de deuda y seguirá estando ahí_



bravo trinchete :Aplauso: hurra por el , nos da una nueva oportunidad de cargar cortos 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

pues por como va el futuro de los indices usa debe ser q el trichet tambien ha prometido inyectar dinero alli..... mamma mia


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (9 Ago 2011)

Huelo a jornada calcada a la de ayer solo que las subidas de apertura más moderadas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Bien continuamos soportados por los bancos centrales, yujuuuuu.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Verde esperanza.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

El bono a 10 años en el 5,03 % bien vamos parriba veo maximo en 8950 , demas esta decir que no voy largo ni de coña me espero para arrearle unos cortos saludos y que se de bien el dia ienso:


----------



## dekka (9 Ago 2011)

Creo que hoy hablaba bernanke , puede caer un qe3


----------



## Antiparras (9 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Quizás se deba a esto:
> _Trichet afirma que el BCE está en los mercados de deuda y seguirá estando ahí_



pobrecito, está desesperado y lo único que puede hacer es jugarse un farol.
Leí en un artículo de C. Llamas que el BCE solo tiene disponibles unos 10.000 millones de capital, eso se lo funde en 2 manguerazos como los de ayer, y luego a verlas venir, o a pedir aportaciones a los miembros, pero verle el gepeto a la merkel no tiene que ser plato de gusto


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Por debajo de 8630 continua en un canal bajista a muy corto plazo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ago 2011)

que poca verguenza tiene...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Spoiler



sp en 8630 a largo en 8495


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

El daxie no acompaña, si subiera con mas ganas, estariamos pepones pepones.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

sacado de capital bolsa: El iTraxx Crossover, que mide el corte de asegurarse contra un default sobre las 50 principales compañías europeas con un rating de bonos basura, se amplía 20 puntos básicos a 594,5 pbs

esta subida es una pequeña trampa cuidadin ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

De momento la zona de 8630 ha actuado para frenar, veremos la proxima vez, si acompaña el daxie si veo esos 8900.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

El motor aleman suple la carencia de cv de nuestro hispania, y parriba.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

Zombie, estás empezando a clavarlas y así hay que reconocértelo.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

Probamos unos cortos  quiero guano :baba:


----------



## RNSX (9 Ago 2011)

Donde se pueden ver los futuros de los indices?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hamijo, ignore lo que pase fuera del índice o valor el cual usted esté operando. Si los soportes se respetan, ¿qué más da que USA caiga un 6% o el BoA quiebre? Ya lo comenté, pero insisto, las correlaciones han fallado, fallan y van a fallar, quien haga el cuento de la lechera pensando "como fulano bajó un 3% el IBEX perderá un 3%" va a salir desplumado.



Usted tiene más experiencia y valoro sus comentarios. 
Ahora mismo estoy fuera, por prudencia. Pero eso de que el ibex vaya a su aire no lo termino de entender, y como no lo entiendo, pues no opero. 
De todas formas, le vuelvo a agradecer sus comentarios.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

La zona de 8630 aspirando de nuevo a los largos, cuidin.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

MTS estaba ya para entrar. Era muuuuy exagerado. Eso sí, a ver quién era el valiente. Enhorabuena a las gacelas que se lanzaron, aunque me parece que no son ellas las que han levantado el valor precisamente.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La zona de 8630 aspirando de nuevo a los largos, cuidin.



se huele el guano , gracias por lo de los 8630 , esperaba ponerme corto en 8900-8950 no tenia el nivel del 8630 como referencia , pero a funcionado bastante bien un saludo :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Daxie llamando al bombero, otra de manguerazo que me pongo colorao.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Ahi va el daxie de nuevo a por los 6020, despues del manguerazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

ahi , vamonos al rojo :Baile: :Baile: :Baile: 

:baba:


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2011)

Bueeno, esto ya va pabajo Pepe,¡.

comprad Plata, esta barata con potencial subida


----------



## sinnombrex (9 Ago 2011)

Ya estamos en rojo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Bernanke o habla o esto se desinfla, :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

el broker de bkt caido.......... mal mal.......


----------



## necho (9 Ago 2011)

El DAX lo veo con un -5.00% por lo menos ;-)


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Ago 2011)

Me gusta la sangre por la mañana

S2


----------



## maltus (9 Ago 2011)

Yo no entiendo nada, pero parece más seguro hacer puenting sin cuerda que meter pasta en la bolsa en estos momentos. Menudos bandazos :-o


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Proxima parada, ¿8200?


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> el broker de bkt caido.......... mal mal.......




Vale, no soy sólo yo...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Proxima parada, ¿8200?



no se por ahi me dicen que directo a los 8000


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Probaria un largo en el 5830-5860 en el daxie. De bajar, tendria miedito... y el sr.Pollastre como se marca objetivos de 60.000€ diarios pues aun no llega y no nos cede niveles, muy mal señor pollastre, muy mal, :XX:


----------



## Franchi (9 Ago 2011)

En vietnam los amaneceres eran más tranquilos... ¡el IBEX de +2% a -1%!


----------



## Charlatan (9 Ago 2011)

esas gacelas donde estan que nos vamos al guano.....comprad SAN que se salen ahora mas con la recesion de latinoamerica :Baile::Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Spoiler



Largo daxie 5833


----------



## faraico (9 Ago 2011)

Franchi dijo:


> En vietnam los amaneceres eran más tranquilos... ¡el IBEX de +2% a -1%!



1,70 sr. Franchi


----------



## Charlatan (9 Ago 2011)

pero tipa callate...

_La vicepresidenta económica del Gobierno, Elena Salgado, ha asegurado que España no necesitará un rescate y ha cifrado la deuda pública en 680.000 millones de euros, en torno al 63% o el 64% del Producto Interior Bruto (PIB)._

pd:que mas da un 1% arriba o abajo...ni que lo fuese a pagar ella.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2011)

Usais el indicador Blai 5 Koncorde?, es que lo uso bastante y va muy bien, para estos casos para ver manos fuertes y debiles.


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2011)

Me cago en la ***** hacía tiempo que no operaba con tanto _stress_...

Me retiro por hoy, he conseguido doblar el objetivo diario nada menos :

Aquí dejo los aparejos, seguramente a los niveles inferiores (líneas de color verde) que aún no se han tocado, se les puede sacar unos buenos euros.

A destacar en la imagen, como la proyección en convergencia a 2 del techo ha frenado de forma casi épica la subida loca de primera hora de la mañana. Siempre digo lo mismo, en línea con lo que dice también claca: incluso en el pánico y en la euforia, los institucionales _cumplen_.





Buen día hoy, sin duda.


----------



## Mendrugo (9 Ago 2011)

Cerquita de rebote estamos.Pero no es aún momento para entrar.Le daremos más tiempo.
:rolleye:


----------



## Mendrugo (9 Ago 2011)

Cuando hay volatilidad, lo mejor es estar al margen.Los stops los devoran muy facilmente.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (9 Ago 2011)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Huelo a jornada calcada a la de ayer solo que las subidas de apertura más moderadas.



Tururururu.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Tururururu.




Lo de más moderadas... Vamos por el -2% sin ningún valor en verde y no son las 10 de la mañana...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

reventamos el 8300 :Baile:


----------



## necho (9 Ago 2011)

Una pregunta; dónde veis el DAX en RT? 

Es que yo suelo verlo en German Bluechips - Handelszeit 9.00 - 17.30 o también en DAX Liste Realtime-Kurs | Realtimekurse pero se quedan pillados o con retrasos de 1 min.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> reventamos el 8300 :Baile:



Que salga otra vez la Salgado,porfa!!
Slurpp!!


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk, ya va, pero malamente (el broker de bkt)


----------



## robergarc (9 Ago 2011)

Me están tentando unas TEF para cartera a largo plazo, pero no sé, no sé si esperarlas aún más abajo.

¿Cómo lo veis? El problema es que si me meto ahora hasta final de mes me quedaría sin liquidez.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Stop? o a pelo?



Me sali en 25, que esta la cosa muy mal, abri cortos acto seguido.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

robergarc dijo:


> Me están tentando unas TEF para cartera a largo plazo, pero no sé, no sé si esperarlas aún más abajo.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo veis? El problema es que si me meto ahora hasta final de mes me quedaría sin liquidez.




Te dé la opinión quien te la dé.... se aventura igual que tú. Aunque yo esperaría a ver detenidas las caidas al menos dos jornadas seguidas. ¿Para qué entrar ahora que ves como cae a plomo día sí, día también?


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ago 2011)

Lo de TEF y demas bluechips lo andamos pensando muchos, creo yo.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

vendi mis cortos , tengo que ausentarme y mejor recojo beneficios ya vuelvo amigos 8:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Lo de TEF y demas bluechips lo andamos pensando muchos, creo yo.




Yo desde luego estoy ya líquido con el dinero en la cuenta de valores para cuando escampe entrar fuertecito. Pero no veo la necesidad de anticipar un cambio de tendencia por nosotros mismos. Ya nos avisará el mercado.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

es cosa mia o anda todo medio petado???? se me congelan paginas de futuros....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Aqui ya no hay at que valga, donde pare parara, y subira, hasta entonces corto y que siga la fiesta.


----------



## Burbujeador (9 Ago 2011)

Lo de Alemania no es normal.

-2.68%


----------



## darkfen (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Te dé la opinión quien te la dé.... se aventura igual que tú. Aunque yo esperaría a ver detenidas las caidas al menos dos jornadas seguidas. ¿Para qué entrar ahora que ves como cae a plomo día sí, día también?



Sí, pero con la volatilidad que existe puede que en esos 2 días se dispare el precio de la acción y nos quedemos fuera.

Yo de momento no he invertido nada en bolsa, estoy esperando que baje algo más.


----------



## necho (9 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> es cosa mia o anda todo medio petado???? se me congelan paginas de futuros....



A mí se me están petando o retrasando el RT del DAX en las 2 páginas donde lo suelo seguir. Será cosa de la gran expectativa que genera el guano. Vamos, ni una final de la FIFA World Cup


----------



## robergarc (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo desde luego estoy ya líquido con el dinero en la cuenta de valores para cuando escampe entrar fuertecito. Pero no veo la necesidad de anticipar un cambio de tendencia por nosotros mismos. *Ya nos avisará el mercado.*



¿Tú crees? Este mercado está esquizoide perdido.


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo desde luego estoy ya líquido con el dinero en la cuenta de valores para cuando escampe entrar fuertecito. Pero no veo la necesidad de anticipar un cambio de tendencia por nosotros mismos. Ya nos avisará el mercado.



Coincido, a ver si se puede entrar mas barato. Y mi proxima operacion sera meterme en CHF, NOK y tal vez AUD. Por si los corralitos y petadas del eurospani.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

darkfen dijo:


> Sí, pero con la volatilidad que existe puede que en esos 2 días se dispare el precio de la acción y nos quedemos fuera.
> 
> Yo de momento no he invertido nada en bolsa, estoy esperando que baje algo más.




No creo que nos quedemos fuera. De los 7.XXX a los 10.000, que algún día alcanzará, hay más o menos un 30% de revalorización. Por mucho que suba un 6% dos días seguidos (y no será así), aún quedaría mucho recorrido. Yo desde luego no sé dónde está el suelo, así que prefiero no ser el héroe. Que entraré, y fuerte, es seguro. Pero si será estando SAN a 3, TEF a 10 o REP a 14... quién sabe.


----------



## robergarc (9 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Coincido, a ver si se puede entrar mas barato. Y mi proxima operacion sera meterme en CHF, NOK y tal vez AUD. Por si los corralitos y petadas del eurospani.



Pretendiendo entrar en mínimos uno siempre entra demasiado tarde y, por tanto, más caro. 

Siempre pasa así.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

es el chicharrax 

se mueve con una violencia q ni el ibex ..... tengo miedo mamaaaaaa


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

¿Alguien tiene a mano un listado de las empresas que cotizan en CHF?

Gracias.


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ago 2011)

Por cierto, ¿le ha reventado un alto horno a ArcelorMittal?, ¿han prohibido el uso del carbon o que?

Es que es la leche la de hostias que acumula.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

q nos vamos al 8000 q nos vamos al 8000

:-s


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Señores viajeros hemos llegado a los 8200, recuerden proxima parada los 8000. :XX:

Quien este pensando en construirse una catarata casera, puede tomar la grafica del daxie en diario como plano, de nada.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene a mano un listado de las empresas que cotizan en CHF?
> 
> Gracias.



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Me meo, que jrande, ya ni alemanas, :XX::XX:


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ago 2011)

robergarc dijo:


> Pretendiendo entrar en mínimos uno siempre entra demasiado tarde y, por tanto, más caro.
> 
> Siempre pasa así.



Yo no quiero minimos, el primer € que lo gane otro. Pero mas barato que ahora si que se va a ver.



> ¿Alguien tiene a mano un listado de las empresas que cotizan en CHF?
> 
> Gracias.



Swiss Market Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

q alguien pare al dax un poco .................. un poco de compasionnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Ostia ***** con esta me retiro, pero ven ustedes el daxie?


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Me meo, que jrande, ya ni alemanas, :XX::XX:




Algo me dejaré para las alemanas. Pero me da miedo que en vez de soltar lastre PIIG y tener una divisa fortísima (lo que por su revalorización con la peseta me haría rico), se hundan con el euro en una recesión de una década.

Así que les daré una oportunidad también a esos suizos tan majos.


----------



## davidautentico (9 Ago 2011)

Parece que continua el rally alcista y que a loas 8000 no ibamos a llegar...


----------



## Eneko Aritza (9 Ago 2011)

Ftse -4.16%


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ago 2011)

Joder:

SIE: PER 8,9
BAY: PER 8,9
BASF: PER 7,7

Aprox. La puta madre, estan que lo tiran.


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Algo me dejaré para las alemanas. Pero me da miedo que en vez de soltar lastre PIIG y tener una divisa fortísima (lo que por su revalorización con la peseta me haría rico), se hundan con el euro en una recesión de una década.
> 
> Así que les daré una oportunidad también a esos suizos tan majos.



Yep, diversification is your friend.


----------



## @@strom (9 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Joder:
> 
> SIE: PER 8,9
> BAY: PER 8,9
> ...



Anonadado me he quedado al leer eso.


----------



## sen (9 Ago 2011)

y el ibex ya cae un 3,5 %


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

sp al limite en el corto del daxie, ni me lo creo, esta cayendo un 6,7%, ¿PORQUE?


----------



## Areski (9 Ago 2011)

El volumen es enorme


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

aun cerramos en verde ::



con lo mal q empezo el dia ........ pero la avaricia es mala........ alguien nos castigara


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q alguien pare al dax un poco .................. un poco de compasionnnnnnnnnnnnn




La presión vendedora es espantosa en estos momentos, no te haces una idea. Yo estoy ya fuera desde las 9:45, pero sigo aquí sentado delante de los módulos simplemente por lo fascinante del espectáculo que estoy contemplando.

El último suelo proyectado se acaba de rebasar ahora (5561). Por debajo no hay nada, precipicio. Es terrorífico.


----------



## tonuel (9 Ago 2011)

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Joder:
> 
> SIE: PER 8,9
> BAY: PER 8,9
> ...





¿Dónde ves eso? Aquí por ejemplo es distinto:

Cotizacion de DAX 30 - Indice - elEconomista.es


----------



## aksarben (9 Ago 2011)

-4%. Es oficial, llueve mierda.


----------



## Pindik87 (9 Ago 2011)

Vaya descalabro!!! Como me gusta el olor a guano.


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ago 2011)

Por si alguien quiere tener los yields aproximados de un vistazo:

DAX 30 (Germany) best dividend yielding stocks


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2011)

Se nos va.... lancen la boya. 

Crash en toda regla.


----------



## Urederra (9 Ago 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Como me gusta el olor a guano.....



........por la mañana.

!! Nada en el mundo huele igual !!


----------



## tonuel (9 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Se nos va.... lancen la boya.
> 
> Crash en toda regla.





deje la boya tranquila... :no:




Saludos )


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2011)

Jajajajaja!!! los violines ! han salido los violines ! todo el mundo a las armas !! :XX::XX:


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Dónde ves eso? Aquí por ejemplo es distinto:
> 
> Cotizacion de DAX 30 - Indice - elEconomista.es



En invertia, pero me resulta mas natural los datos que traes tu. O no, porque yo ya ni se por donde van las cosas.


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Ago 2011)

que salga alguien... el que sea... que cuente un chiste... anuncien el fichaje de cesc...
o que la carbonero (aquí) o beyoncé (allá) se saque una teta... cualquier cosa con tal de que no salga zapabobo o la salgado a "tranquilizar" los mercados.

Las palomitas de microondas serán una bomba de grasas saturadas y tal... pero las yankees del lidl son cojonudas (algo bueno que saben hacer todavía los usanos aparte de invadir países y acumular deudas impagables)


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (9 Ago 2011)

IBEX directo a los 6700 (artículo de: LUIS RIESTRA DELGADO)

Artículo super interesante y necesario que nos ha puesto el forero ¨santiagoo¨ en este hilo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-riesgo-y-el-ibex-directo-los-6-700-a.html

Además ¨santiagoo¨ recomienda leerlo directamente del link original para ver las gráficas:
Los hedge funds, la prima de riesgo... y el Ibex directo a los 6.700 - ElConfidencial.com


----------



## Masta_Killa (9 Ago 2011)

Aquí el post para los resistentes: compré en su día antes de la debacle SAN a 7'5. Una buena cantidad. Ahora a aguantar el temporal el tiempo que haga falta


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

papa, hemos llegado ya?????


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Aquí el post para los resistentes: compré en su día antes de la debacle SAN a 7'5. Una buena cantidad. Ahora a aguantar el temporal el tiempo que haga falta



Vas a perder hasta la camisa.....y lo sabes.:fiufiu:


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ago 2011)

Joder, y los yanquis que ya usaron el comodin de Ibn Laden. Ahora que hacemos.


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2011)

Dios mío, un retrace de +110pips en 4 minutos.... operaciones *bloque *de 180 Daxies entrando sin pestañear... el analizador de ticks mostrando montañas rusas de +-20 ticks en intervalos de 1 segundo (ver imagen) ...

Esto está absolutamente fuera de control, se les está yendo de las manos.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Joder, y los yanquis que ya usaron el comodin de Ibn Laden. Ahora que hacemos.



Siempre quedaran los ovnis ::


----------



## neofiz (9 Ago 2011)

Estamos como ayer pero con más caida. Hoy hemos subido más de un 2% en una hora para caer un 3,5% de momento.

Y lo grave es que ahora mismo le das a actualizar en una página que muestre la cotización del IBEX y parece todo supervolátil.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Aquí el post para los resistentes: compré en su día antes de la debacle SAN a 7'5. Una buena cantidad. Ahora a aguantar el temporal el tiempo que haga falta



Suerte. Otros preferimos reconocer cagadas, asumir pérdidas y esperar tiempo mejores.



Spoiler



Entrada 7,19, más leña a 6,79 y salida 6,50


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

No sr.Pipoapipo, ahora el sp ayuda a caer mas todavia.

Hoy Bernanke sabe que mucha gente estara pendiente de el, y le podra la presion, balbuceara, y el fin del imperio llegara, o no.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Aquí el post para los resistentes: compré en su día antes de la debacle SAN a 7'5. Una buena cantidad. Ahora a aguantar el temporal el tiempo que haga falta




Yo tengo 43.000 de TRE casi en 43, soy el líder de los "aguantaréhastaquehagaputafalta". Así que ánimo, vendrán tiempos mejores.


----------



## Topongo (9 Ago 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Aquí el post para los resistentes: compré en su día antes de la debacle SAN a 7'5. Una buena cantidad. Ahora a aguantar el temporal el tiempo que haga falta



jjejje aqui otro que se pillo la cartera para largo hace poquito, con BME(19) TEF(15) SAN(8) y IBR(6)... en definitiva, de momento debacle.
Al menos no tengo acerlor....


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Ago 2011)

Sigue, sigue,Sputnik!!


----------



## Areski (9 Ago 2011)

Vamos con decisión a cerrar el hueco del 1 de Abril de 2009 en 7.961


----------



## chameleon (9 Ago 2011)

yo me estoy poniendo las botas a compras


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

No se quien dijo que asustarian con una bajada para subir, pues estan aconojonando y bastante, de ser cierta esa teoria la subida sera antologica.


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Ago 2011)

o invaden irán o...





... o invaden irán


----------



## Urederra (9 Ago 2011)

chameleon dijo:


> yo me estoy poniendo las botas a compras



Es muy tentador.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Lo unico que ahora tengo mas o menos claro es que al sr.Muertoviviente, cumpliendo mi palabra le tendre que thankear todos sus mensajes de 8miles.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2011)

Y la plata bajando ya 26.95.... (-2.50%) algo no me cuadra! ¿?¿?!!


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

chameleon dijo:


> yo me estoy poniendo las botas a compras




¿De qué si no es mucho preguntar? A ver si entre todos sacamos una cartera maja.


----------



## bestia (9 Ago 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Aquí el post para los resistentes: compré en su día antes de la debacle SAN a 7'5. Una buena cantidad. Ahora a aguantar el temporal el tiempo que haga falta



Para ganar en Bolsa es fundamental ser capaz de asumir pérdidas, es más, en el momento de entrar ya debemos saber cuanto estamos dispuestos a perder y ser muy rigurosos con nuestros objetivos. En fin, suerte a los pillados.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No se quien dijo que asustarian con una bajada para subir, pues estan aconojonando y bastante, de ser cierta esa teoria la subida sera antologica.



Con todo el volumen que hay, la locura que comenta Maese Pollastre, los tambores de guerra que suenan al poniente no parece que sea una maniobra controlada. Más bien parece que los acojonados son las manos fuertes, no?


----------



## Charlatan (9 Ago 2011)

que le pasa al DAX??no le mola a los germanys pagar facturas de corruptos???
-6,44% a las 10:33


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con todo el volumen que hay, la locura que comenta Maese Pollastre, los tambores de guerra que suenan al poniente no parece que sea una maniobra controlada. Más bien parece que los acojonados son las manos fuertes, no?



Con el indicador Blai 5 Koncorde se puede comprobar rapidamente (el area azul manos fuertes , la verde las debiles).

Con el prorealtime se puede comprobar.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

entre largo en el san, no me llamen loco......


----------



## Topongo (9 Ago 2011)

En mi caso no me preocupa, me jode eso si, pero no me preocupa, lo veo como algo que me irá dando un dividendo . Yo es el 25% de mi ahorro neto anual lo que meto en bolsa y solo es para cartera a largo plazo, la verdad es que ahora todos los valores son una tentación, TEF, SAN... pero paso, ya hasta fin de año no toca otra vez , también eran tentadoras al precio que las compré y mira como estamos, pero bueno, entre dividendos y demás, pues iremos tirando.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

Tef ha perdido los 14, Rep los 18, Iberdrola los 5... Vuelta al guano verdadero.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2011)

La plata esta cayendo mucho. No entiendo nada. Puede ser indicador que estan moviendo lo invertido para el rebote inminente???-si de da claro-


----------



## credulo (9 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> entre largo en el san, no me llamen loco......



¿Alguna divergencia que hayas visto, es un impulso o es pipeo? Suerte por lo menos parece que aguanta :S


----------



## Futuroscope (9 Ago 2011)

Que desastre mecagüen la leche , que largo se esta haciendo el verano. Que comience la liga de futbol ya , por dios , que esto se hunde !!
Cuando coño juegan la Supercopa ?


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2011)

La plata no es como el oro... algunos dicen que sí... pero no es cierto...


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Y la plata bajando ya 26.95.... (-2.50%) algo no me cuadra! ¿?¿?!!



Bufff !! Por un momento pensé en dólares, y me acojoné (no sin mis filarmónicas ), veo que esta sobre los 38 $. 
El mercado de la plata está muy manipulado así que no creo que sea una variación como para preocuparse.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> La plata no es como el oro... algunos dicen que sí... pero no es cierto...



Suerte que no he invertido. Pero lo veo super extraño.


----------



## necho (9 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> La plata esta cayendo mucho. No entiendo nada. Puede ser indicador que estan moviendo lo invertido para el rebote inminente???-si de da claro-



El oro de momento aguantando como un campeón. Gana un +2.00% con respecto ayer. Ha llegado a hacer un máximo de 1771.82 USD/Oz


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

O que el panico ha llegado. El oro, como esta? el cfh? el bono aleman? Ahi esta la respuesta, creo.

Recuerden que los momentos de crash bursatiles se dan cuando los blue chips de los mercados comienzan a bajar todos perdiendo niveles significativos.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Bufff !! Por un momento pensé en dólares, y me acojoné (no sin mis filarmónicas ), veo que esta sobre los 38 $.
> El mercado de la plata está muy manipulado así que no creo que sea una variación como para preocuparse.



Si perdona, me referia en €, es que no para de bajar sin sentido.


----------



## robergarc (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo tengo 43.000 de *TRE casi en 43*, soy el líder de los "aguantaréhastaquehagaputafalta". Así que ánimo, vendrán tiempos mejores.



Y los 10 caracteres esos.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

credulo dijo:


> ¿Alguna divergencia que hayas visto, es un impulso o es pipeo? Suerte por lo menos parece que aguanta :S



es q me parecia claro, el minimo estaba a 6 centimos..... pero veremos como acaba la cosa


----------



## Gil Gunderson (9 Ago 2011)

Está rebotando.....(¿gato muerto?)...


----------



## Antiparras (9 Ago 2011)

esto son rebajas y no la semana fantástica del corte inglés!!!


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> O que el panico ha llegado. El oro, como esta? el cfh? el bono aleman? Ahi esta la respuesta, creo.
> 
> Recuerden que los momentos de crash bursatiles se dan cuando los blue chips de los mercados comienzan a bajar todos perdiendo niveles significativos.



EUR/CHF (EURCHF=X) 1,0635 Down 0,0065 (0,60%) 
USD/CHF (USDCHF=X) 0,7519 Down 0,0035 (0,46%)


----------



## necho (9 Ago 2011)

Joder qué guapas que están las presentadoras del canal CNBC. Así sí mola ver y que te narren como todo se va al guano.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Mulder, BenditaLiquidez, Fran200, señores se les requiere en su hilo, ande andan?


----------



## faraico (9 Ago 2011)

futuros yankis ligeramente en rojo

Pre-Market: Stock Trading Before the Markets Open from CNNMoney.com


----------



## Antiparras (9 Ago 2011)

el futuro del dow ha pintado un precipicio en las ultimas 2 horas que ríete tu de las cataratas del niagra , toca sobremesa delante de la pantalla y van ya unas cuantas...


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2011)

Lo de hoy en el Dax... de verdad casi me da un pasmo... 

Aviso: Batallita. 

Estoy corto con Stops largos porque sino te los saltan de todas todas, veo que cae a plomo, pero con los tirones que lleva me acojono, no quiero perder lo acumulado y a veces se pone aún más jugoso. El problema es acertar: entre que ves el valor y le das para cerrar, el precio ya está lejos, puede que a tu favor, puede que en contra. Así que decido cerrar vía SP, un poco antes de la primera raya verde que nos puso Pollastre. Mientras lo pongo veo 3 ticks seguidos fuertes y con mucho volumen arriba. Y justo ahí... ¡se bloquea!! Pero sólo se bloquea el DAX, no recibo cotizaciones, no puedo operar y no puedo ver si se ha ejecutado el cierre, mientras el FTSE, el CAC y el SP, se van arriba... Cierro todo, vuelvo a abrir, los indices cada uno a su bola, pero el DAX... sigue sin cotizarme... me vengo aquí... a Reuters... No veo nada.... y entonces oigo "clinn" vuelvo... y me encuentro la operación cerrada dos pips por debajo de lo que le puse...

Final feliz, pero final de infarto. Yo, por hoy, paso.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

queremos subir, pero no nos van a dejar 

q mal se pasa estando largo......


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Ago 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Aquí el post para los resistentes: compré en su día antes de la debacle SAN a 7'5. Una buena cantidad. Ahora a aguantar el temporal el tiempo que haga falta



No olvide promediar cuando esten a 2 euros jajajajajajaja


----------



## Franchi (9 Ago 2011)

El franco suizo se dispara a máximos históricos


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Ago 2011)

la plata es el oro de los pobres.

no es bueno ser pobre... y menos en estos días.

la plata subirá (y mucho) pero habrá que esperar


----------



## Ajoporro (9 Ago 2011)

Están haciendo saltar todas las posiciones largas ... por güevos. Luego harán saltar las cortas ... total, el dinero es confeti, ni se crea ni se destruye .. sólo se imprime ...


----------



## davidautentico (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mulder, BenditaLiquidez, Fran200, señores se les requiere en su hilo, ande andan?



Buscando el rally alcista de Agosto ? ienso:


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

y los futuros usa en verde ..... alegria.....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo tengo 43.000 de TRE casi en 43, soy el líder de los "aguantaréhastaquehagaputafalta". Así que ánimo, vendrán tiempos mejores.



Si señor,con 2 ********si no las vendo por lo que las compre que se las quede el broker ::


----------



## necho (9 Ago 2011)

El oro cotiza a 1765 - 1768 y se está acercando a su máximo del día (1771.82 USD/Oz)


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> SP, *un poco antes de la primera raya verde *que nos puso Pollastre.


----------



## RNSX (9 Ago 2011)

a mi me estan tentando los largos, no me extrañaria que anunciaran los usa alguna medida reactivadora


----------



## chameleon (9 Ago 2011)

sea lo que sea lo diran con usa y europa abiertos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Ago 2011)

Los que esten largos que se alejen de las ventanas,ya podeis rezarle a san bernanke por que le de a la impresora esta tarde,si no os vais a comer otro 15% minimo para abajo y sin paradas


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (9 Ago 2011)

Se va el caiman, se va el caiman...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2011)

A ver que opináis de esto.






Parece que el chulibex debería aguantar entre 8100 (el 25% fibo de la subida desde marzo 2009) y los 7900 (la caida de 1600 ps desde el vertice superior del triángulo) ,no?

*AT amateur, el autor del post no se responsabilida de guanadas futuras que nos lleven al averno ibexiano.*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Pongamonos mad maxistas que dia llegara el eurostoxx al 1850?


----------



## Charlatan (9 Ago 2011)

Esa Gamesa de regalo con tu peridico dominical.......


----------



## robergarc (9 Ago 2011)

Futuros USA amanecen en rojo.


----------



## necho (9 Ago 2011)

Nuevo máximo del GOLD 1776.29 USD/Oz!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver que opináis de esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te digo que tires fibos y demas al daxie, y ya vera usted como el at no esta sirviendo pa na.


----------



## Cracktoon (9 Ago 2011)

11:09:24 h. 
 Intradía Serenity markets



Este mercado desmadrado sigue haciendo cosas raras y ahora los CDS de Alemania pasan por encima de los de UK por primera vez en la historia. Ojo que se empieza a ver a Alemania no tan segura como parece...


UE a tomar por c... en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## pyn (9 Ago 2011)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los que esten largos que se alejen de las ventanas,ya podeis rezarle a san bernanke por que le de a la impresora esta tarde,si no os vais a comer otro 15% minimo para abajo y sin paradas



Has venido un poco cabroncete hoy eh


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

El SP caminito del 2% en rojo, que recordemos es su senda habitual estos ultimos dias. Sera por la costumbre y tal...


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

volvemos a probar minimos.....


----------



## tonuel (9 Ago 2011)

*NO HAY FUTURO... *:S :S :S




Saludos )


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si señor,con 2 ********si no las vendo por lo que las compre que se las quede el broker ::



Haré lo que me salga de los cojones con mi dinero, que si tengo bastantes más de 325.000 euros sólo en cash será por algo (ni la mitad son por familia). Mira que llevo meses y lo he posteado docenas de veces, y siempre me he reido de ello y mucho foreros han participado de esto. Pero la burla ha de ser sana, no de babosos que disfrutan de las malas noticias.

Saludos.


----------



## bestia (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Haré lo que me salga de los cojones con mi dinero, que si tengo bastantes más de 325.000 euros en cash será por algo (ni la mitad son por familia). Mira que llevo meses y lo he posteado docenas de veces, y siempre me he reido de ello y mucho foreros han participado de esto. Pero la burla ha de ser sana, no de babosos que disfrutan de las malas noticias.
> 
> Saludos.



Tienes razón, hay que ser muy cabrón para reirse de las cagadas bursátiles ajenas pero por curiosidad, ¿como has llegado a esta situación?.


----------



## Topongo (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Haré lo que me salga de los cojones con mi dinero, que si tengo bastantes más de 325.000 euros en cash será por algo (ni la mitad son por familia). Mira que llevo meses y lo he posteado docenas de veces, y siempre me he reido de ello y mucho foreros han participado de esto. Pero la burla ha de ser sana, no de babosos que disfrutan de las malas noticias.
> 
> Saludos.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Futuroscope (9 Ago 2011)

No viene al caso pero no tengo claro que sea una mala noticia que la bolsa baje. De hecho no tengo claro que sea una mala noticia que los mercados se hundan , o que los paises tengan que ser rescatados , o que EEUU suspenda pagos , o que este ardiendo Londres y otras ciudades del Reino Unido.

Todo eso deberia ser una mala noticia pero no tengo claro que lo sea dadas las circunstancias. Quizas es necesario todo esto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk;4814540[B dijo:


> ]Haré lo que me salga de los cojones con mi dinero[/B]Saludos.



El resto sobra. No hay que dar explicaciones. Uno gestiona su patrimonio como quiere. Sin dar explicaciones y sin quejarse si le viene mal dadas. Que ya somos mayorcitos.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

bestia dijo:


> Tienes razón, hay que ser muy cabrón para reirse de las cagadas bursátiles ajenas pero por curiosidad, ¿como has llegado a esta situación?.



Respondido más abajo, que me va fatal internet y me duplica los mensajes.


----------



## univac (9 Ago 2011)

para los pillados, entre los que me incluyo, lo mejor si no vas a volver a entrar, es estar lejos de la pantalla. Yo no sufro, dias o periodos de histeria y panico los lleva habiendo desde que abrio el chiringuito, lo primero que te dicen los maestros es mantenerte al margen de todo el ruido. Ciclos, solo toca esperar.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

bestia dijo:


> Tienes razón, hay que ser muy cabrón para reirse de las cagadas bursátiles ajenas pero por curiosidad, ¿como has llegado a esta situación?.




Pues como quien se casa para ver si se reactiva una relación que va mal, y luego se compra una casa juntos porque eso siempre une, para más tarde tener un hijo que eso siempre da vida a la casa... y cuando se da cuenta lleva 10 años en una relación que no tira. Simplemente por no atreverme a cortar por lo sano cuando debía. Pese a todo, SIGUE GUSTÁNDOME la empresa. Y confío en que me acabará dando alegrías. 

En el fono, me resulta más fácil concebir el aspirar a una revalorización de 18.000 euros que dar 10.000 por perdidos.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2011)

Recuerdo que hoy no estaba en el guión anunciar la QE3.

El anuncio estaba más pensado para el "2011 Economic Policy Simposium" de Jackson Hole que es a finales de mes.

Sólo aviso... luego puede pasar cualquier cosa.

Otro aviso más, que con lo rápido que va ésto no sé si lo escribí y7/ono sé si lo leyeron... La revisión del rating/pais, va seguido de la revisión del rating de lo que cuelga de él. Mi preocupación ahora mismo son concretamente los bonos municipales... un mercado de 3 billones (españoles) de dólares, algunos de los cuales ya tienen calificaciones malas, pero que pueden acabar por debajo del bono basura. De momento Citi, la semana pasada, ya advertía de que la FED se equivocaba al cuantificar el volumen de "munis" en el mercado y elevaba la cifra de 3 a casi 4 billones. El error de la FED, según Citi, estaba en la estimación de bonos en manos de particulares...

En fín, una auténtica hecatombe si eso se hunde... No hay techo de deuda que valga.


----------



## chameleon (9 Ago 2011)

hay que disfrutar con las malas noticias cuando hay exceso de optimismo, y vice

a estos niveles, las malas noticias no son mas que asustaviejas


----------



## RNSX (9 Ago 2011)

Y quien no se ha quedado pillado con algo alguna vez?son dos estrategias diferentes, no? se puede intentar cerrar la posicion intentando minimizar perdidas o dejarlo como inversion a largo plazo. tan respetable y beneficiosa puede ser tanto la una como la otra en mi opinion.


----------



## Futuroscope (9 Ago 2011)

> Pues como quien se casa para ver si se reactiva una relación que va mal, y luego se compra una casa juntos porque eso siempre une, para más tarde tener un hijo que eso siempre da vida a la casa... y cuando se da cuenta lleva 10 años en una relación que no tira. Simplemente por no atreverme a cortar por lo sano cuando debía. Pese a todo, SIGUE GUSTÁNDOME la empresa. Y confío en que me acabará dando alegrías.



Animo guapisima !


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2011)

Para los que estáis pillados, olvidaros de mirar la pantalla y alejaros de la bolsa, al menos, 1 año.

En el 2008 me quede pillado a 12 € con sacyr y no pude volver a sacar la pasta a ese precio un año mas tarde.


----------



## albelver (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues como quien se casa para ver si se reactiva una relación que va mal, y luego se compra una casa juntos porque eso siempre une, para más tarde tener un hijo que eso siempre da vida a la casa... y cuando se da cuenta lleva 10 años en una relación que no tira. Simplemente por no atreverme a cortar por lo sano cuando debía. Pese a todo, SIGUE GUSTÁNDOME la empresa. Y confío en que me acabará dando alegrías.
> 
> En el fono, me resulta más fácil concebir el aspirar a una revalorización de 18.000 euros que dar 10.000 por perdidos.



la parte más interesante de la pregunta del forero: "¿cómo has llegado a esta situación?" reside en saber cómo has llegado a la situación de tener 325.000€ en cash... :8:

saludos 8:


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Ago 2011)

Yo desde ayer soy largoplacista de Telefónica... con menos capital que usted sr ghkghk, pero también porque tengo menos posibles...

De verdad que leí a Claca demasiado tarde con la advertencia de guano de TEF XD


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

q mal se pasa estando largo.......... dos veces casi le doy a sell....... vamos SAN, arriba arriba


----------



## Mecanosfera (9 Ago 2011)

albelver dijo:


> la parte más interesante de la pregunta del forero: "¿cómo has llegado a esta situación?" reside en saber cómo has llegado a la situación de tener 325.000€ en cash... :8:
> 
> saludos 8:



Seguro que no produciendo. Aquí, mucho hablar de que "España necesita una economía producitiva" pero intercambiar cromos en bolsa no creo que sea crear riqueza precisamente. Más de uno debería coger el pico y la pala y dejar de alardear de su dinero-humo ganado con el sudor del de enfrente.


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ago 2011)

EUR/CHF (EURCHF=X) 11:44: 1,057 Down 0,013 (1,21%) 

Hasta la paridad y mas alla.


----------



## Pesoj (9 Ago 2011)

¿Buen momento para comprar a largo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2011)

oido cocina. analisis técnicoamateur daxiano. Sr claca corrija si procede.


----------



## Claca (9 Ago 2011)

Este mínimo (nivel) en el IBEX ha sido importantísimo. La mayoría de valores han probado soportes importantes y han aguantado. Básicamente es lo que vengo diciendo, o se aguanta aquí, o ya podemos pensar en un 7.200.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (9 Ago 2011)

que es lo que le pasa a TEF? 
Guano?


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Para los que estáis pillados, olvidaros de mirar la pantalla y alejaros de la bolsa, al menos, 1 año.
> 
> En el 2008 me quede pillado a 12 € con sacyr y no pude volver a sacar la pasta a ese precio un año mas tarde.




Yo la estoy siguiendo para entrar en el momento más cercano posible a los mínimos. TRE la consulto por curiosidad, como quien mira las fotos en facebook de la ex de la que ya no está enamorado... pero algo queda :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2011)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Seguro que no produciendo. Aquí, mucho hablar de que "España necesita una economía producitiva" pero intercambiar cromos en bolsa no creo que sea crear riqueza precisamente. Más de uno debería coger el pico y la pala y dejar de alardear de su dinero-humo ganado con el sudor del de enfrente.



cada uno gana dinero como sabe. Yo admiro a quien gana dinero sin engañar a nadie. Si es con el sudor de su frente, cojonudo. Si es por ser más habil que otro, de pm. Cuando se pierde dinero en bolsa no hay que echale la culpa a los marditoh ejpeculadore, hay que echársela a uno mismo. Lo mismo que cuando te has de cerrar un negocio por falta de ingresos.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Seguro que no produciendo. Aquí, mucho hablar de que "España necesita una economía producitiva" pero intercambiar cromos en bolsa no creo que sea crear riqueza precisamente. Más de uno debería coger el pico y la pala y dejar de alardear de su dinero-humo ganado con el sudor del de enfrente.



si usted dice eso de "seguro no produciendo" es q no sabe la realidad del mercado laboral y fiscal español, ademas, cada uno con su dinero hace lo q le da la gana......... si ghkghk agarra toda la pasta y se va a vivir a francia q dira???? q es un traidor a la patria????

ghkghk ha ganado ese dinero con el sudor de su frente..... y viene a bolsa a regalarlo :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Seguro que no produciendo. Aquí, mucho hablar de que "España necesita una economía producitiva" pero intercambiar cromos en bolsa no creo que sea crear riqueza precisamente. Más de uno debería coger el pico y la pala y dejar de alardear de su dinero-humo ganado con el sudor del de enfrente.




Poco me lee usted por aquí si crees que ese dinero lo he ganado en bolsa ::

Soy director de departamento en una empresa que factura más de 300 millones de euros.

Y por cierto, invertir a largo plazo en una empresa española que aporta muuuuuuucho valor añadido a lo que hace, no creo que sea tampoco malo para nuestra economía.


----------



## arrhenius (9 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Este mínimo (nivel) en el IBEX ha sido importantísimo. La mayoría de valores han probado soportes importantes y han aguantado. Básicamente es lo que vengo diciendo, o se aguanta aquí, o ya podemos pensar en un 7.200.




resumiendo : o sube, o baja.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Este mínimo (nivel) en el IBEX ha sido importantísimo. La mayoría de valores han probado soportes importantes y han aguantado. Básicamente es lo que vengo diciendo, o se aguanta aquí, o ya podemos pensar en un 7.200.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver que opináis de esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si que parecen esos 8100 de goma. Choca y rebota, choca y rebota.
O serán de cristal???


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Haré lo que me salga de los cojones con mi dinero, que si tengo bastantes más de 325.000 euros sólo en cash será por algo (ni la mitad son por familia). Mira que llevo meses y lo he posteado docenas de veces, y siempre me he reido de ello y mucho foreros han participado de esto. Pero la burla ha de ser sana, no de babosos que disfrutan de las malas noticias.
> 
> Saludos.



No haga caso sr.ghkghk, gastando teclado les da coba. Para que se haga una idea el mejor dinero invertido posteado en este hilo lo ha hecho usted, con ese viaje a Menorca con esas italianas :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2011)

he de salir. espero que rafaxl este baneado hasta que vuelva.


----------



## univac (9 Ago 2011)

rebota el dax?


----------



## Claca (9 Ago 2011)

arrhenius dijo:


> resumiendo : o sube, o baja.



Resumiendo, con un stop en la zona, se puede ganar mucho dinero a corto plazo buscando largos. Punto.

Se podría pensar en un 9.280 y algo más, pero ya lo veremos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> EUR/CHF (EURCHF=X) 11:44: 1,057 Down 0,013 (1,21%)
> 
> Hasta la paridad y mas alla.



Esto a la gente que va largo le debe hacer replantearse las cosas, creo yo eh.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No haga caso sr.ghkghk, gastando teclado les da coba. Para que se haga una idea el mejor dinero invertido posteado en este hilo lo ha hecho usted, con ese viaje a Menorca con esas italianas :baba::baba::baba:



Formentera!

Por cierto, comí con estos al lado un día en El Pirata 







No os imaginais cómo está ella en directo. Es un abuso!

PD. Y Alves comiendo sudado en camiseta de tirantes y con su tropa de delincuentes...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

Veo que llegamos a los 8100 ienso: pero ahora esta mas arriba dienso:e donde me sali bueno veremos si son los 8100 o si al final seran los 8000


----------



## Pesoj (9 Ago 2011)

Pregunta: ¿compraríais SAN a largo?, ¿por qué sí/no?, ¿a cuánto esperaríais?

Gracias.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2011)

Pesoj dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿compraríais SAN a largo?, ¿por qué sí/no?, ¿a cuánto esperaríais?
> 
> Gracias.



Viendo que dos veces que ha llegado a 6.11, a rebotado 40 centimos, pues esperate, mas en un mercado bajista.


----------



## necho (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Formentera!
> 
> Por cierto, comí con estos al lado un día en El Pirata
> 
> ...



Quien es la pava esa?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Formentera!
> 
> Por cierto, comí con estos al lado un día en El Pirata
> 
> ...



Ese puede ser sete gibernau? De ese decian que era el rival de Rossi y al final fue un bluff, vaya como GAMESA para los bolseros :XX:

Ya saben si se hacen ricos en esto de la bolsa, esas jacas no se porque pero les comenzaran a ver con cierto atractivo.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

necho dijo:


> Quien es la pava esa?




La novia de Sete Gibernau. Las fotos no hacen justicia...

laura barriales y sete gibernau - Buscar con Google


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Pesoj dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿compraríais SAN a largo?, ¿por qué sí/no?, ¿a cuánto esperaríais?
> 
> Gracias.



Tonuel le llaman...


----------



## Claca (9 Ago 2011)

IBEX (TECNICO):







Aunque para el corto plazo espero un fuerte rebote, parece que las opciones bajistas van ganando la partida. Por TECNICO (y técnico de verdad) tenemos una visita pendiente en el rango inferior de los 7.000 a menos que cambien mucho las cosas.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (9 Ago 2011)

A quien quiera responder:

¿El menor daño sobre el IBEX puede ser debido a que se ha inflado estos dos años?

¿Los fundamentales no deberían hacer parar este tobogán como mucho entre 7500 y 8000? Se van a poner empresas rentables a PER y otros indicadores de miedo para cualquiera que disponga de dinero para gastar...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> A quien quiera responder:
> 
> ¿El menor daño sobre el IBEX puede ser debido a que se ha inflado estos dos años?
> 
> ¿Los fundamentales no deberían hacer parar este tobogán como mucho entre 7500 y 8000? Se van a poner empresas rentables a PER y otros indicadores de miedo para cualquiera que disponga de dinero para gastar...



se esta descontando que ganaran mucho menos osea que el per se modificara 8:

por cierto en 8100 ya debian haber salido los cortos quieren ganar hasta el ultimo centimo :::: y se pueden comer un reboton


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Eso que ven es donde el sr.Pollastre estaba disfrutando como un niño viendo una pelicula de luz y de color.


----------



## Claca (9 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues si que parecen esos 8100 de goma. Choca y rebota, choca y rebota.
> O serán de cristal???



La idea es para pillar un tramazo a corto, y sí, pienso que de momento aguantarán. Luego cuando se produzca el rebote veremos si se abren opciones alcistas o no, que pinta difícil.


----------



## pyn (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ese puede ser sete gibernau? De ese decian que era el rival de Rossi y al final fue un bluff, vaya como GAMESA para los bolseros :XX:
> 
> Ya saben si se hacen ricos en esto de la bolsa, esas jacas no se porque pero les comenzaran a ver con cierto atractivo.



Hombre, Sete siempre ha despertado "halagos" entre las féminas, físicamente no está nada mal y de cara tampoco es un troll de las cavernas, si a eso le sumamos fama y dinero, tenemos el cocktail perfecto para "Follonetti".


----------



## faraico (9 Ago 2011)

esto parece que asienta el rebote


----------



## jjsuamar (9 Ago 2011)

Por PER, ¿Que empresas comenzarían a ser interesantes a estos precios, o un poco mas abajo?


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> *se esta descontando que ganaran mucho menos osea que el per se modificara* 8:
> 
> por cierto en 8100 ya debian haber salido los cortos quieren ganar hasta el ultimo centimo :::: y se pueden comer un reboton





Correcto. Otra cosa es que se cumpla, que de ganancias estratosféricas con empresas de bajo PER están llenos los libros.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Por PER, ¿Que empresas comenzarían a ser interesantes a estos precios, o un poco mas abajo?



Amigo porque crees que estan cayendo tanto ? el PER al que te refieres sera actualizado porque ahora ganaran mucho menos ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Por PER, ¿Que empresas comenzarían a ser interesantes a estos precios, o un poco mas abajo?



cocacola, mcdonals, oracle,basf, bayern, munich re, e.on, rwe, sanofi-aventis...hay un monton.

Españolas, con todo lo que ello conlleva ::, bbva, iberdrola y repsol.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Rebotón?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si , originalmente tenia yo como fechas probables segun mi vision de rally bajista en dos tramos el 9-10-11 como el inicio de un rebote del 38,2 fibo para retomar las caidas hacia los 6700 :baba:


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Rebotón?
> 
> Bueno, es posible que entre hoy y mañana empiece el giro de la semana.




yo creo q sera mañana, aun no ha cantado la gorda...... :|


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Si , originalmente tenia yo como fechas probables segun mi vision de rally bajista en dos tramos el 9-10-11 como el inicio de un rebote del 38,2 fibo para retomar las caídas hacia los 6700 :baba:



Me he logueado sólo para decir que me está acojonando del todo 

Al final cierro posiciones y las espero más abajo en vez de seguir intradiando para rebajar el precio de entrada (y encima se me ha escapado hoy en SAN una subida de más de 20cent (no saltado el SP por 3 cent) seguida de la caída que casi me hubiera dejado en tablas con el precio de entrada... :: )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Pronto veremos hacia donde va el daxie y por tanto el ibex.

Muy buenas graficas sr.Claca.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

Aun se puede rascar algo con los cortos porque los indices tienen que probar la fortaleza de sus supuestos suelos , pero ya estala cosa muy arriesgada ienso:


----------



## bestia (9 Ago 2011)

bestia dijo:


> Tienes razón, hay que ser muy cabrón para reirse de las cagadas bursátiles ajenas pero por curiosidad, ¿como has llegado a esta situación?.





ghkghk dijo:


> Pues como quien se casa para ver si se reactiva una relación que va mal, y luego se compra una casa juntos porque eso siempre une, para más tarde tener un hijo que eso siempre da vida a la casa... y cuando se da cuenta lleva 10 años en una relación que no tira. Simplemente por no atreverme a cortar por lo sano cuando debía. Pese a todo, SIGUE GUSTÁNDOME la empresa. Y confío en que me acabará dando alegrías.
> 
> En el fono, me resulta más fácil concebir el aspirar a una revalorización de 18.000 euros que dar 10.000 por perdidos.




Pues mucha suerte, pero que no se vuelva a repetir eh! :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Atencion contendio inapropiado si le da al spoiler es bajo su responsabilidad. :fiufiu:

Y estamos todos.



Spoiler



Palabra de Rbotic:


> Como anteriormente se vió actuar al místico y traidor 9.200, Hoy se ha podio ver actuar al místico 8.100... que suele aparecer 3-4 veces hasta que en uno de esos embites es cortado como el cuchillo corta la mantequilla... y eso nos dejará a las puertas dél místico 7.700
> 
> S2s


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

a q hora habla el barbas?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

El daxie partio como dije, y ha decidido ir a los 5900.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

El BBVA y el SAN con casi un 2% de diferencia... eso sí que es raro. 

Yo a SAN lo estoy viendo fuerte, en las subidas es el que más tira y en las bajadas mal que bien se defiende. Otra cosa es que si el IBEX baja un 4% pues acabe bajando sí o sí.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Atencion contendio inapropiado si le da al spoiler es bajo su responsabilidad. :fiufiu:
> 
> Y estamos todos.
> 
> ...




No digo que no acierte, pero lleva con ello 4 años. ALGUNA vez tenía que acertar. El zombie trae guano más serio.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

tengo mucho miedo de ponerme corto , nesecito niveles mas altos , si volviese a los 8600 le arreo 8:


----------



## Claca (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El BBVA y el SAN con casi un 2% de diferencia... eso sí que es raro.
> 
> Yo a SAN lo estoy viendo fuerte, en las subidas es el que más tira y en las bajadas mal que bien se defiende. Otra cosa es que si el IBEX baja un 4% pues acabe bajando sí o sí.



Es al revés, es el SAN el que tira del IBEX o el que lo hunde. Por eso estos días comentaba lo vital, como así ha sido, de que a la hora de marcar nuevos mínimos el daño se concentrase en TEF y REP y no en los bancos, porque a nivel estético imprime un poderoso efecto negativo, pero la estructura se mantiene para un rebote.

Cuando se sigue la evolución del IBEX viene muy bien ver cómo andan los 5 valores que tiran del carro, porque con sus juegos de equilibrios se puede ver bien cuales son las intenciones de las manos fuertes. Es la diferencia entre pasarlo mal viendo la película de terror en el cine o meterle mano a la churri mientras dices como si nada "ahora seguro que viene un susto, no tengas miedo ¿eh?" y quedas como el puto amo.


----------



## Urederra (9 Ago 2011)

BBVA- Comprado a 6,31 Euros.

Ahora a cruzar los dedos.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

si el suelo a sido el 8100 , el objetivo seria 8900 38,2 fibo para luego reanudar las caidas hacia el 6700 ienso:

cargar cortos ahora mismo lo veo muy peligroso y paso de estar largo me , me ponen muy nervioso :ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Ostras pues viendo el dax, todos los que van largos son unos valientes, o por lo menos mas valientes que yo, o eso o es que van a un plazo mayor.


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tengo mucho miedo de ponerme corto , nesecito niveles mas altos , si volviese a los 8600 le arreo 8:



Como a las 14:15 aparezca Berni con su helicóptero no va a tener problema


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

No se porque no se ve, antes si se veia, era Rbotic, ya conocido por aqui, y por otros foros de bolsa. Con sus misticos 7700, una vez que sus misticos 8100 rompan tras tres o cuatro toques.

Pero vaya que si quiere guano del bueno:
¿Que prima de riesgo llevaría el Ibex a 6.700? Para eso hemos de despejar la X de la función del gráfico anterior y, siendo Y = 6.700, obtendríamos que corresponde a una prima de riesgo de 697, hoy está por 400. ¿Cuándo ocurrirá eso que no queremos, en Septiembre, Octubre, el 19N? No lo sabemos, pero hacia allí vamos si no cambian las cosas. No puede ser, eso implicaría que Santander estaría a 3,95, BBVA a 4,50 y Telefónica a 12,40 y hablaríamos de rentabilidades por dividendos del 12-14%, ¿no? Así es y, por definición, es el 6% que daban antes más una prima de riesgo (política) que padecen del 7%.

Los hedge funds, la prima de riesgo... y el Ibex directo a los 6.700 - ElConfidencial.com


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Como a las 14:15 aparezca Berni con su helicóptero no va a tener problema



bueno ya el ibex en positivo , extrema sobreventa , pueden reventar a los cortos asi que ahora mismo lo mejor es estar en liquidez osea mamao 

bernie es un cabrito no me fio na de esa persona 8:


----------



## Jamóncontomate (9 Ago 2011)

No se si entiendo menos en este hilo o en el de ir-.

Me siento como si estudiase una tribu amazónica.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Por mucho que llegue al 5900 el daxie como he dicho, se continuaria bajista, habria que ver si entra dinero por encima de 6000 continuado para dar validez al giro, no hay que pasar del panico a la euforia en cuestion de minutos, asi lo perdemos todo.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por mucho que llegue al 5900 el daxie como he dicho, se continuaria bajista, habria que ver si entra dinero por encima de 6000 continuado para dar validez al giro, no hay que pasar del panico a la euforia en cuestion de minutos, asi lo perdemos todo.



un rebote para seguir cayendo no es euforia , pero podria haber un masivo cierre de cortos , recuerde que españa a sido rescatada sus bonos a 10 años estan en el 5% y viene bernie y claro la extrema sobreventa .

no me pongo largo , pero tampoco me atrevo a seguir corto :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le entiendo , esa presion puede hacer que cometa un error con mucha facilidad , tengo experiencia cometiendolos bajo esa presion , no soy capaz de sobreponerme asi que simplemente me quedo en liquidez ienso:


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

Buenas vaya mañanita que hemos tenido. Parece que las aguas han vuelto a su cauce...o solo lo pareceienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

O solo lo parece, el daxie no esta muy bien que digamos, yo no confio tanto en los largos como muchos aqui, veremos que sucede, y cuando habla Bernanke.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas vaya mañanita que hemos tenido. Parece que las aguas han vuelto a su cauce...o solo lo pareceienso:




Hacen falta 4 manos para contar las empresas que han empezado subiendo un 3 ó 4%, para bajar hasta un -4% y ahora estar otra vez verdes. De locos.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

Lo mejor mientras empiezan a funcionar los de WS en serio es estarse quietecito, lo mejor quitarse el trabajo de encima por la mañana y mirar. Aunque esta ha sido de las mañanas en las que entrar en un nivel como mínimo, acongojaba.


----------



## Urederra (9 Ago 2011)

¿ A que hora habla Bernie ?


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2011)

Urederra dijo:


> ¿ A que hora habla Bernie ?



RUMORES DE COMPARECENCIA DE BERNANKE

Martes, 9 de Agosto del 2011 - 12:16:22

Han saltado rumores por las mesas de operaciones de una posible comparecencia de Ben Bernanke sobre las 14:15h peninsular.

Estos rumores podrían haber ayudado a la última recuperación desde los mínimos intradía.


----------



## Antiparras (9 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> RUMORES DE COMPARECENCIA DE BERNANKE
> 
> Martes, 9 de Agosto del 2011 - 12:16:22
> 
> ...



me parece que esos rumores tienen poco fundamento, o el becario ha metido la gamba, los comunicados de la FED son siempre a las 20:15 hora peninsular.


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> RUMORES DE COMPARECENCIA DE BERNANKE
> 
> Martes, 9 de Agosto del 2011 - 12:16:22
> 
> ...




Y a las 14.30:

- PRODUCTIVIDAD del segundo trimestre preliminar. USA

Valoración: 4.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

Desde luego en los blogs yankies nadie dice la hora....todos hablan de la importancia pero no lo tienen muy claro cuando va a ser.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

La gracia seria que esperara al cierre de mercado con nocturnidad y alevosia.
:XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Guano de verdad seria ir a los 5550 del dax, ahi si habria dolor, hasta de algunos compañeros que ya se han puesto largos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Veremos como abre FALL STREET.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No se porque no se ve, antes si se veia, era Rbotic, ya conocido por aqui, y por otros foros de bolsa. Con sus misticos 7700, una vez que sus misticos 8100 rompan tras tres o cuatro toques.
> 
> Pero vaya que si quiere guano del bueno:
> ¿Que prima de riesgo llevaría el Ibex a 6.700? Para eso hemos de despejar la X de la función del gráfico anterior y, siendo Y = 6.700, obtendríamos que corresponde a una prima de riesgo de 697, hoy está por 400. ¿Cuándo ocurrirá eso que no queremos, en Septiembre, Octubre, el 19N? No lo sabemos, pero hacia allí vamos si no cambian las cosas. No puede ser, eso implicaría que Santander estaría a 3,95, BBVA a 4,50 y Telefónica a 12,40 y hablaríamos de rentabilidades por dividendos del 12-14%, ¿no? Así es y, por definición, es el 6% que daban antes más una prima de riesgo (política) que padecen del 7%.
> ...



excelente articulo. recuerde que en octubre hay que renovar 22.000 millones de bonos a m/p y l/p.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

Qué ganitas de ponerme largo con el Bernanke... camino de Wall Street.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Si las siguientes dos sesiones no recupera los 8945 (que es que he metido la pata hasta la cintura y el suelo trimestral realmente lo tienen en los 8125?), habrá que olvidarse de tocar nada y esperar que vuelva al redil, para empezar a plantearse operar con "posibilidades de no salir con el culo amandrilado"





Fran200 dijo:


> Diga diga...no coincidirá con un 8125 (c) Ibex?



Como parece que esta parada la cosa, pues comento como tengo la situación ahora mismo.

El primer post del 4 de agosto el segundo de ayer mismo. Una vez en modo desastre ON el 125 era un punto medio claro de entrada. Pues nada con riesgo para mi integridad y con la piel de :cook:... si no te fías de tus puntos de entrada ¿De quien te vas a fiar?

Ahora un nivel importante lo tenemos en los 465 y otro en los 125. Otra vez un rango amplio, solo hay otra posibilidad por arriba los 660. Que ya han sido visitados. Una vez tocados y probado lo que hay en cada uno, cualquier cosa puede pasar. Vamos que NPI


P.D: También me he pillado alguna acción por esa zona. Sector financiero y no digo cual (no he podido resistirme al leer a Luis) Estas para mi faceta de inversor a largo::::


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La gracia seria que esperara al cierre de mercado con nocturnidad y alevosia.
> :XX:




No sería la primera ni la última vez.... Desde luego tiene medidos los tiempos.

Las posibilidades son varias y las ha practicado todas, según mejor le viniera a sus intereses:

Con los dos mercados abiertos
Con Europa cerrada y ellos de par en par
Con nocturnidad y alevosía


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo mejor es estar en liquidez osea mamao . 8:



Estoy empezando a cogerle cierto cariño a Ud. ...


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

¿Cuál es el motivo para no comprar por ejemplo SAN una vez cierre antes de que hable Bernanke, con un stop en el -1.5%? Si anuncia alguna medida contundente es arriesgar un -1.5% vs. + 9%... o más...


----------



## Urederra (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el motivo para no comprar por ejemplo SAN una vez cierre antes de que hable Bernanke, con un stop en el -1.5%? Si anuncia alguna medida contundente es arriesgar un -1.5% vs. + 9%... o más...



Yo parecido me lo he jugado con el BBVA esta mañana.

Le he puesto un Stop en 5,95 Euros, ( más margen).

Por alto, le he metido 7 Euros.

He comprado a 1,31 Euros.


----------



## faraico (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el motivo para no comprar por ejemplo SAN una vez cierre antes de que hable Bernanke, con un stop en el -1.5%? Si anuncia alguna medida contundente es arriesgar un -1.5% vs. + 9%... o más...



yo me lo estoy pensando.

el motivo es que a lo mejor cierra en tu oprecio de compra y la apertura del dia siguiente es con gap bajista y te las comes...perdiendo mas

no sé si entrar a 6,25....pero veo que va bajando esto segun se acercan las 15.30 y no sé si bajará más o no


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

Urederra dijo:


> Yo parecido me lo he jugado con el BBVA esta mañana.
> 
> Le he puesto un Stop en 5,95 Euros, ( más margen).
> 
> ...




Haya comprado las que haya comprado, yo hubiera comprado muchas más...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Ya no hay tanta diferencia entre el daxie y nuestro indice, eso es bueno.


----------



## Urederra (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Haya comprado las que haya comprado, yo hubiera comprado muchas más...



Si yo quería comprar menos, pero me he ido "calentando"...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Al san se le acaba la pasta o que?


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ago 2011)

Urederra dijo:


> Si yo quería comprar menos, pero me he ido "calentando"...



A 1,31 el BBVA, pocas me parecen... )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

No es mal precio ese, yo igual lo esperaria un poco por debajo :XX:


----------



## Urederra (9 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A 1,31 el BBVA, pocas me parecen... )



Que quisquilloso es usted.

6,31.

Y no me tiente.. , que las veo a 6,20..::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Corra estan a 6,195 hagase con mas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Se ruega a los cuidadores del SAN y BBVA acudan a sus puestos de trabajo.


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2011)

Ahora que hasta el Daxie se recupera el Ibex :abajo: :

Que Calopez le pase el kers al SAN


----------



## Urederra (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Corra estan a 6,195 hagase con mas.



Deje, deje....que esto no es bueno para la "patata", y además mejor no comentar estas cosas con las personas "cercanas"....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Al rtimo que iban la autocartera comenzaba a ser preocupante.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Urederra dijo:


> Deje, deje....que esto no es bueno para la "patata", y además mejor no comentar estas cosas con las personas "cercanas"....



Lo peor que le puede pasar es ser un Manuel Jove de la vida. Usted ahora es empresario, tiene parte de uno de los grandes bancos mundiales.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2011)

Bueno pues estoy algo apático, vamos que no sé si vamos o venimos, al DAX le veo haciendo un techo precioso ahí en medio... pero no me fío un pelo... Tambien iba a por el West Texas, que estaba a 78, pero ya está de nuevo a 81 y ahí la cojella puede ser demasiado gorda... así que... voy a aprovechar la apertura que me brindan los yankies y ponerme corto en el SP. A ver qué pasa...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Ahi se lo dejo indicado sr.Atman:


----------



## tarrito (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo peor que le puede pasar es ser un Manuel Jove de la vida. Usted ahora es empresario, tiene parte de uno de los grandes bancos mundiales.



"yf llu ar jiar tunait ys becos llu ar a güiné ..." 

:fiufiu: )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Ya estamos llegando al 5900 recuerden proxima parada 6060 o los infiernos, espero que hayan disfrutado del viaje.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Spoiler



Cierro largo 5728-5893
Orden de corto en 5895 sp en 5920


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ es usted un valiente?  

esto tiene muy mala pinta para los cortos , pueden rascar algo mas pero ya tiene demasiado riesgo ienso:


----------



## faraico (9 Ago 2011)

dentro de san con 1000 acciones a 6,335, esperemos a ver qué pasa


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> dentro de san con 1000 acciones a 6,335, esperemos a ver qué pasa



aprieta el culo o te la mete el negro de zuloman ::

suerte


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

55 pipos llevaria ya mi corto, si las jodidas maquinitas no fueran tan listas y reventaran todos los stops en los niveles clave, mi mas absoluta admiracion por los programadores.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

a ver si el sp500 se va a los 1104 38,2 fibo y terminamos de una vez con el guano , ibex en 8100 o 8000 bbva y san en 6 eurillos :baba:


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2011)

El SP a cerrar su gap de apertura, ya se sabe, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

gabachilandia nos quiere adelantar


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Me subo al tren guanero en 5835

Situo el sp para pagar aunque sean las comisiones y espero al dax en los 5600:baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 55 pipos llevaria ya mi corto, si las jodidas maquinitas no fueran tan listas y reventaran todos los stops en los niveles clave, mi mas absoluta admiracion por los programadores.



no jodas , te hecharon antes de guanear ? :S


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a ver si el sp500 se va a los 1104 38,2 fibo y terminamos de una vez con el guano , ibex en 8100 o 8000 bbva y san en 6 eurillos :baba:



Joer!!! tengo un par de depósitos esperando a entrar en bolsa, uno de ellos me vence en una semana, a ver si se puede alargar un poquito la agonía


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2011)

SP, DAX y compañía cayendo en picado y el Ibex aguantando :8::8: 

Sí, voy corto


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Recuperados diez pipos, menos es nada.

Sugiero no entrar largo a medio plazo en el daxie hasta que no supere y bien los 5950.
O cuando toque los 5600 :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Y tanto que lo consigue, no veo yo al sp en verde hoy.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2011)

Vamos Pepe, que esto va pabajooooo!!!!! Los yankis no se creen el ¡PLUF! de inicio alcista. Una ronza de cortos con stops muy ajustaditos y orden a largos en SAN a 6,16


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2011)

Ojo, que el SP ha cerrado el Gap pero no lo ha roto... podemos tener subidita.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2011)

El Sp esta haciendo un HCH del copon


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

pero porque tanto corto hasta hace poco no se creian la caida :: ahora en estos niveles tan bajos estan locos por el guano , tiene la fiebre del guano  

en cualquier momento un reboton especulativo o por fundamentales eso da igual pero ya tiene demasiado riesgo el ir corto ienso:


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero porque tanto corto hasta hace poco no se creian la caida :: ahora en estos niveles tan bajos estan locos por el guano , tiene la fiebre del guano
> 
> en cualquier momento un reboton especulativo o por fundamentales eso da igual pero ya tiene demasiado riesgo el ir corto ienso:




Su carencia de fe resulta molesta." —Darth Vader


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y tanto que lo consigue, no veo yo al sp en verde hoy.



::::::


----------



## Antiparras (9 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> El Sp esta haciendo un HCH del copon



pues yo veo una teta con su pezón y todo...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Su carencia de fe resulta molesta." —Darth Vader



tengo mucha fe , pero en el rally en dos tramos 10200-8000 y 8800-6700
pero que se pare en los 8100 osea un 1% de margen de error tambien lo contemplaba , en 8900 me pondre corto paso ahora mismo de largos ienso:


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2011)

Pues el Ibex ahora parece que no está por la labor de rebotar con sus colegas, tanta descorrelación me confunde ienso:


----------



## Misterio (9 Ago 2011)

Hooooooooola llego tarde, a ver que nos cuenta hoy el mago de la impresora, habrá que estar atentos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

El ibex esta igual que el daxie y el eurostoxx, todo controlado.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

con el inicio del S&P si ha dado un ratin esperanzas al lado corto de la fuerza

pero ahora parece claro q largo es lo mejor, el VIX baja, pero aun es alto....


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2011)

Mirad....como baja el SP ahora...MIRAD! ^_^
Menuda cabeza cornuda esta dibujando, ahora esta formando el pico del ultimo cuerno para ir en picado..... XDDD


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2011)

hOMBRE !!! Lo suyo es que el SP vuelva a bajar hasta la zona del gap de apertura y lo cierre como dios manda, con su filtro y sus cosas 

Edito. Bueno, a lo mejor ahora, ahora, no le viene bien y lo deja para otro rato :cook:


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2011)

Ya decía que me habia dado un dejavú. ¡¡¡ ES LA SEÑAL !!::::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Ya decía que me habia dado un dejavú. ¡¡¡ ES LA SEÑAL !!::::



la señal es el cierre de ayer del sp500 -6,66 señal del mal 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la señal es el cierre de ayer del sp500 -6,66 señal del mal 8:




no se q toma, pero esa mierda es muy fuerte 

jajajajja


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ago 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Aquí el post para los resistentes: compré en su día antes de la debacle SAN a 7'5. Una buena cantidad. Ahora a aguantar el temporal el tiempo que haga falta



Ánimo, somos muchos en la "resistencia cántabra"  

Mi operativa de pillado-indignado:


Spoiler



En mi caso empecé en 7,88, promediando llegué a 7,46, pero lo mejor ha sido empezar a hacer guerra de guerrillas con ese paquete de acciones, pues entrando y saliendo en estos vaivenes, ahora mismo estoy en un precio de 6,65  (No he recuperado aún mucha pasta, pero recuperarla poco a poco me hace apreciarla mucho más  )


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2011)

Ahora volvería a ponerme corto... pero me da miedito.... así que aguantaré las ganas un poco, a ver qué hacemos.


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2011)

El SP en mode Pepon y aquí el Ibex levantándose de la siesta :


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Ahora volvería a ponerme corto... pero me da miedito.... así que aguantaré las ganas un poco, a ver qué hacemos.



Pues esta más cerca de los 470...al menos eso parece. Estoy largo...con muyyyy poca carga.

Coloco SP en 390..no quiero sustos.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2011)

Fran, hablaba del SP.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Ahora volvería a ponerme corto... pero me da miedito.... así que aguantaré las ganas un poco, a ver qué hacemos.



el ibex esta brutalmente sobrevendido igual que los demas indices , deje que entre un poco en sobrecompra y entonces ya le podra arrear , dejo un nivel 8900 38,2 fibo buen punto para guanear :Baile:


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Fran, hablaba del SP.



Para meter la pata mejor no, si acertara, sería suerte. No le presto más atención de la necesaria. De todas formas le veo en forma últimamente con él.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pues esta más cerca de los 470...al menos eso parece. Estoy largo...con muyyyy poca carga.
> 
> Coloco SP en 390..no quiero sustos.



Out...para pipas. Buscando nueva entrada...cabezón no me gana nadie

Me violetean fijo: Dentro de nuevo...miremos arriba a ver que hay...


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2011)

ESo pienso yo... lo mismo saltamos ese máximo local en 51 como nos vamos a probar mínimos del after... pero ahora veo cierta congestión, y eso me pide "marcha" pero luego volúmenes y... me acongojo. De momento quieto parado, esto aunque caiga a plomo seguro me da tiempo de pillarlo a medio camino.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Out...para pipas. Buscando nueva entrada...cabezón no me gana nadie
> 
> Me violetean fijo: Dentro de nuevo...miremos arriba a ver que hay...



Ahora SP en 380...

390


Para otra ración de pipas...

Nueva entrada..a buscarla.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ahora SP en 380...
> 
> 390
> 
> ...



entre al san, a ver si me le hace espabilar q esta atontado en 6.30 :XX:


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

ienso:Hay un gap sobre los 365 Será bueno para largo?


No quiero que se me escapen....400 dentro. SL 385


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2011)

Señores me voy de vacaciones, espero que a la vuelta, tengan ya el sp por debajo del mil, y al ibex donde el señor muertoviviente dice, creo que somos mayoria de guaneros, por eso estamos en bubuja, asi que espero que el señor Tonuel tenga que acudir durante las proximas semanas al hilo con sus violines y certificados.

Y a todos los pillados, piensen que ahora pasaran a ser empresarios, inversores y dejaran eso de especular, y se pondran del lado del pico y pala.

Agur, opor onak.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ahora SP en 380...
> 
> 390
> 
> ...



cuidadin , no le vayan a dejar sin su racion de pipas de los diez siguientes años 8:


----------



## Antiparras (9 Ago 2011)

a ver si se filtra lo que va a hacer la FED con los tipos, hasta que no cante el canario van a estar mareando la perdiz en estos niveles.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2011)

LLámenlo, intuición, narices o estupidez, pero la formación de esta vela a 5min. en los 1148 del SP. Mepide un largo con ojos lánguidos... y yo no me puedo negar a unos ojos lánguidos...


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

Bueno se va a perder una sesión live...buenas vacaciones


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> ienso:Hay un gap sobre los 365 Será bueno para largo?
> 
> 
> No quiero que se me escapen....400 dentro. SL 385



Serán mamones....

Insisto

Devuelvo una ración de pipas..


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2011)

Chinito, disfrútelas usted que puede...


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2011)

¿QUÉ PUEDE HACER HOY LA FED?

Martes, 9 de Agosto del 2011 - 16:42:23

Los inversores espera que la Fed, en el comunicado posterior a su decisión sobre tipos, intente calmar a los inversores adoptando alguna medida de estímulo económico. Entre las que el mercado bajara se encuentran:

1. Una nueva ronda de flexibilización cuantitativa (QE3)
2. Elevar el objetivo de inflación. Tradicionalmente la Fed ha mantenido un objetivo del 2 por ciento pero podría incrementarlo al 4-5 por ciento.
3. Recortar el interés sobre las reservas.
4. Dar una guía sobre su balance.
5. Extender el vencimiento de los bonos que posee en cartera, vendiendo corto plazo y comprando largo plazo.

El mercado está descontando un movimiento de la Fed. Si Bernanke no abre ninguna opción, Wall Street podría sufrir una nueva jornada de ventas agresivas.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

A ver esos 365...como se comportan. Aquí si me la voy a jugar algo más. Tope pérdidas lo ganado en las operaciones anteriores.



:cook::cook::cook::cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

bernanke va a anunciar la OPERACION TORMENTA DE GUANO 

8:


----------



## sinnombrex (9 Ago 2011)

Algo me tiene intranquilo...

Supuestamente las mas apetecibles Telefonica, BBVA, San, FCC, Iberdrola son las que mas caen en mas o menos medida ¿sera para atraer gacelillas antes del bajon final?

Bajon final no me refiero a hoy, sino los proximos dias.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (9 Ago 2011)

Donde ha habido _subidon subidon_ es en el Bovespa ¿alguno de ustedes opera alli?


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

Ahora si se acabó. Tarde perdida ni para pipas.


----------



## Pesoj (9 Ago 2011)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Algo me tiene intranquilo...
> 
> Supuestamente las mas apetecibles Telefonica, BBVA, San, FCC son las que mas caen ¿sera para atraer gacelillas antes del bajon final?
> 
> Bajo final no me refiero a hoy, sino los proximos dias.



Yo desde luego me esperaré a comprar SAN unos días más (posiblemente jueves). En cualquier caso, bajo mi punto de vista, a largo plazo es una buena opción.

¿En qué valor/es de las más apetecibles estás pensando en entrar?


----------



## plozing (9 Ago 2011)

Cuantos se han comido hoy los cortos??


----------



## sinnombrex (9 Ago 2011)

Pesoj dijo:


> Yo desde luego me esperaré a comprar SAN unos días más (posiblemente jueves). En cualquier caso, bajo mi punto de vista, a largo plazo es una buena opción.
> 
> ¿En qué valor/es de las más apetecibles estás pensando en entrar?



Telefonica a largo plazo y solo por el dividendo. Aunque creo que me perdi un comentario de claca hablando no demasiado bien de Telefonica 
¿Si recomendais otras....? Pero como buen burbujista no me fio mucho de los bancos xD.

Tengo que seguir aprendiendo antes de entrar en otras a corto plazo.


----------



## plozing (9 Ago 2011)

Espera que al final no se los comen


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

Esto es como las chucherías...MIREN DONDE LO HAN PUESTO DE NUEVOOOOO


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

Vamos uno poco mas...y son 70

Al final ha terminado bien la historia....bendita ludopatía....::::::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ago 2011)

¿Cierre en verde?


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Cierre en verde?



Mire la última vela a un minuto antes de las 17.30 y entrar en subasta....han pulsado el botón unos poquitos. No se fían y han recogido el último tramo arriba. Ahora la robasta es otra historia....


----------



## burbufilia (9 Ago 2011)

En verde, no. Empate

Bueno, en "rojito". Hoy Tonuel tendrá poco trabajo


----------



## Pesoj (9 Ago 2011)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Telefonica a largo plazo y solo por el dividendo. Aunque creo que me perdi un comentario de claca hablando no demasiado bien de Telefonica
> ¿Si recomendais otras....? Pero como buen burbujista no me fio mucho de los bancos xD.
> 
> Tengo que seguir aprendiendo antes de entrar en otras a corto plazo.



Yo, de hecho, me estoy planteando entrar (probablemente jueves, repito) a Banco Santander y Telefónica a largo, o sólo a una de las dos. ¿Opiniones?


----------



## burbufilia (9 Ago 2011)

Pesoj dijo:


> Yo, de hecho, me estoy planteando entrar (probablemente jueves, repito) a Banco Santander y Telefónica a largo, o sólo a una de las dos. ¿Opiniones?



Si es a largo plazo, de verdad, adelante. 

Luego no llores si pasados unos meses están más abajo, pero a largo plazo, lo veo muy bien. Yo entré más caro


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Ago 2011)

Lo vi a tiro y me dije...voy hacer el mensaje 400o del post.


Al final no ha habido tanto guano como el que se espera para octubre-nov


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2011)

Joer con el SP... lo que corren algunas veces y lo que se paran otras...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Ago 2011)

Fed under pressure to act as world markets swoon | Reuters

[YOUTUBE]guyC7UtTPW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2011)

20 minutos en un rango de 2-3 puntos

...estarán esperando a mediodía, que la gente se vaya a comer y...


----------



## Fran200 (9 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Fran, hablaba del SP.





Fran200 dijo:


> Para meter la pata mejor no, si acertara, sería suerte. No le presto más atención de la necesaria. De todas formas le veo en forma últimamente con él.



Sr. Atman

En un primer momento había leido en su post "Fran, hábleme del SP", por lo que mi respuesta hubiera sido coherente a esa pregunta.

Peeero con las prisas entendí mal convirtiendo la respuesta en una especie de vacilada muy rara...

Al releer el hilo me he encontrado con esto y no he podido menos que pedir disculpas, si en algún momento he molestado, sin ninguna intención.


Un Saludazo


PAZ y


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2011)

¿molestar? Por supuesto que no! Vale he estado releyendo, pero era evidente la confusión. No se preocupe tanto, hombre. 

POr cierto, cierro ese corto, que no quiero que me abran en canal. Mejor seguir esperando... todo llegará...


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (9 Ago 2011)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Huelo a jornada calcada a la de ayer solo que las subidas de apertura más moderadas.



Al final tendré que meterle unos duros a esto.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Ago 2011)

Bloomberg Television: Live TV - Bloomberg


----------



## Claca (9 Ago 2011)

Como hoy se ha comentado que más de una vez he dicho que TELEFONICA no es un buen valor para tener en cartera y echarse a dormir, que menos que decicarle un post para justificarlo:







La zona señalada con el rectángulo es la que decidirá el largo plazo del valor.

Y en logarítimico, todavía es más evidente la delicada situación del precio:







Ya sabéis que personalmente ignoro los fundamentales, porque considero que el gráfico ya los refleja. Máximos decrecientes en una directriz con inclinación muy suave, de las que son fuertes y no destacan. El buque insignia del IBEX, el paradigma del inversor de largo plazo, el clásico refugio cuando la bolsa convulsiona, ya que "paga buenos dividendos". Miedo me da lo que puede pasar si decide caer y toda la gacelada compra y compra nivel tras nivel "porque ya subirá".


----------



## burbufilia (9 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Alguien se ha quedado corto Hoy?
> 
> Se ponga la medalla del caballo de Espartero.



Tu largo Ibex a 8150 hubiera sido una gran jugada.

Yo lo pedí más abajo y no entró :'(


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Máximos decrecientes en una directriz con inclinación muy suave, de las que son fuertes y no destacan. El buque insignia del IBEX, el paradigma del inversor de largo plazo, el clásico refugio cuando la bolsa convulsiona, ya que "paga buenos dividendos". Miedo me da lo que puede pasar si decide caer y toda la gacelada compra y compra nivel tras nivel "porque ya subirá".



Gracias, ¿alguien me presta una matildes? :fiufiu:


----------



## midway (9 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Tu largo Ibex a 8150 hubiera sido una gran jugada.
> 
> Yo lo pedí más abajo y no entró :'(



pero nos queda mucha bajada.no se pongan ustedes la chaqueta del masters de augusta


----------



## ex-perto (9 Ago 2011)

han quitado el tapon en ws


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Gracias, ¿alguien me presta una matildes? :fiufiu:



A mi Claca me hace dudar, por un lado me da cosilla no haberlas soltado ayer a 15,10-15,20 (perdiendo 1,5 por acc); por otro lado son tan pocas, que a largo plazo al menos me pueden servir como recordatorio para otras entradas  (Lecciones más caras habría pagado y de menos me habrían servido)

¿Cuanto ofreces por ellas? :fiufiu:


----------



## moboncio (9 Ago 2011)

alguien sabe cuando habla el del helicoptero.......Ya que nunca posteo aqui, aprovecho para otra pregunta, la gente se pregunta por la QE3, pero quien me dice que no vamos por la QE7?, al margen de los comunicados oficiales, quien me dice que la Reserva Federal no está metiendo pasta a mansalva en dias como hoy?...a ver si alguno me da algo de luz (supongo que la agencia S&P tendrá más datos que yo)


----------



## Orangecoop (9 Ago 2011)

¿Buen o mal momento para entrar en blue chips a plazo 1-3 años promediando a la baja para pillar paquetes jugosos? Hablo de dividendos y vender más adelante (o mantenerlas) sin prisa ninguna, si hay que extender el plazo a 4,5 años se hace.

¿Espero unos días más? La caída desde hace 2 semanas es del 15% pero parece que aún no a acabado, la clave es, ¿me cunde buscar algo cercano al suelo si es para el plazo que he dicho y que pienso seguir a rajatabla?

Si es que si, ¿Alguna recomendación aparte de la tan manida TLF?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> ¿Buen o mal momento para entrar en blue chips a plazo 1-3 años promediando a la baja para pillar paquetes jugosos? Hablo de dividendos y vender más adelante (o mantenerlas) sin prisa ninguna, si hay que extender el plazo a 4,5 años se hace.
> 
> ¿Espero unos días más? La caída desde hace 2 semanas es del 15% pero parece que aún no a acabado, la clave es, ¿me cunde buscar algo cercano al suelo si es para el plazo que he dicho y que pienso seguir a rajatabla?
> 
> Si es que si, ¿Alguna recomendación aparte de la tan manida TLF?



esta caida es solo el primer tramo , ahora toca un rebote para luego reanudar la caida con un nuevo tramo de bajada similar al primero lo que nos deja en el entorno del 6700 un saludo 8:

pd cualquier operativa bajo su propio riesgo


----------



## Nico (9 Ago 2011)

moboncio dijo:


> alguien sabe cuando habla el del helicoptero



20:15 hs




moboncio dijo:


> la gente se pregunta por la QE3, pero quien me dice que no vamos por la QE7?



No, las otras ayudas se denominaban TARP y a otras ni nombre le pusieron. Si sumas todas y las calificas de "QE" puede que vayas por la 7ma pero, no todas fueron de "liquidez" como las QE.




moboncio dijo:


> al margen de los comunicados oficiales, quien me dice que la Reserva Federal no está metiendo pasta a mansalva en dias como hoy?



Asi es. Se lo conoce como "la mano de Dios" y opera en los momentos que ellos consideran adecuados para llevar el mercado a donde lo estiman oportuno.

===

Te pude haber respondido además:

_- La combinación ganadora de Euromillones.
- Por qué te dejó tu novia.
- La clave del facebook de Alicia (y la de Alejandra también).
- El día exacto de tu boda.
- Cuántos hijos tendrías._

Lamentablemente no hiciste esas consultas y ahora ya no tienes otra oportunidad.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ago 2011)

Joder con el barbas,que ha dicho,que vamos a morir todos? ::


----------



## loblesa (9 Ago 2011)

ÚLTIMA HORA:
La Fed asegura que mantendrá los tipos bajos hasta al menos mediados de 2013 (20:17)

Más...
News Headlines


The Federal Reserve, hoping to reassure nervous markets, announced Tuesday that it would keep interest rates exceptionally low "at least through 2013."

Fed Chairman Ben Bernanke
Joshua Roberts | Bloomberg | Getty Images
Fed Chairman Ben Bernanke

Fed policy-makers began meeting earlier Tuesday as nervous financial markets waited for some sign that the central bank could stave off the possibility of a double-dip recession.

Stocks shaved some gains in volatile trading ahead of the Fed statement, but were still trading higher as investors snapped up beaten-down stocks from the previous session's steep nosedive.

Analysts were conflicted over what to expect from the statement, as some were unsure what action, if any, Fed Chairman Ben Bernanke has left at his disposal.

"He's damned if he does and damned if he doesn't—he's in a no-win situation this afternoon," Cliff Draughn, president and chief investment officer at Excelsia Investment Advisors in Savannah, Georgia, told Reuters.

Equities suffered a massive drop on Monday, the first session since the US lost it top-tier credit rating, with the S&P posting its worst one-day loss since December 2008 and nearing bear market territory.

The rating agency's move underlined fears a recession was inevitable, given increasing signs of slowing growth and more turmoil in the euro zone.

According to a Reuters poll, the United States faces one-in-four odds of slipping back into recession, though the economic outlook is raising the likelihood of new Fed action.


----------



## Taquión (9 Ago 2011)

Ha metido un buen petardazo el Sp500 en un plis plas 15 puntejos d na....::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

aparte del comunicado , no sale el barbas ?


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ago 2011)

2013, guao. Cada vez vamos mejor:

USD/CHF (USDCHF=X) 2:31PM EDT: 0.7210 Down 0.0344 (4.5479%)


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ago 2011)

No controlo mucho de Forex yo, pero hostiones del 4% me da a mi que no son taaaaaaaaan habituales.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2011)

ya lo van cebando para q suba 

la volatilidad aun es muy alta, tengan cuidado en el espacio exterior (vamos, el off market)......


----------



## aksarben (9 Ago 2011)




----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

estan atacando el 38,2 de toda la subida , si lo consiguen va a empezar la OPERACION TORMENTA DE GUANO -_-


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

Como esta el EURO-FRANCO SUIZO , a punto de alcanzar la paridad


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ago 2011)

Yo no se lo que entienden por guano algunos...o son un publico extremadamente exigente.Desde principios de Julio el ibex ha caido mas de 2000 puntos...entonces cuando empiece a guanear es que nos quedamos sin indice directamente ::

Aparte de que no puede caer mas por la poderosa razon de que yo estoy largo ahora mismo,espero que los yankees respeten eso


----------



## kokaine (9 Ago 2011)

La correlacion IBEX-SP no tiene nada que ver ahora con la de marzo 2009. Entonces un Ibex actual correspondia con un SP en 800. La caida del ibex fue protagonizada por los BBVA y SAN a precios de 6.9 y 5.8. 
Asi que ahora que? EL SP esta muuy lejos de esos 800 puntos, y si suponemos que va a seguir el camino corto a buscarlos que va a pasar con el ibex??
-Un posibilidad es que pulverize los minimos de marzo 2009, si BBVA, y SAN baja a esos famosos 3.5-4 eurs vamos camino de ver un ibex en 5700 al menos.
-Otra opcion seria que no bajen tanto, de con la caida del IBEX los pesos pesados estan aguantando medianamente bien, al SAN le cuesta muucho perder ese 6; en cambio a las comodities y otras les estan dando cera de la buena y a TEF tambien.

En fin dificil de saber que pasara, pero lo claro es que si SP va a buscar esos 800 no se que carajo va a pasar con el IBEX. Porque hasta el DAX en aquella epoca andaba por los 4300 asique tiene margen para igualarse al SP pero el IBEX es que no tiene margen.

PD: Otra opcion es que el IBEX aguante, estoy mirando como el SP el 29-SEp-2008 abrio en 1209,06 y el 9-oct-2008 cerro en 909,92 asi que realmente esa zona de 200 puntos que nos lleva de adelanto lo pueden "solucionar" muy rapidamente si es necesario :S


----------



## aksarben (9 Ago 2011)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no se lo que entienden por guano algunos...o son un publico extremadamente exigente.Desde principios de Julio el ibex ha caido mas de 2000 puntos...entonces cuando empiece a guanear es que nos quedamos sin indice directamente ::



Los místicos 3000 tonuelísticos, qué menos :


----------



## Jamóncontomate (9 Ago 2011)

Santa María Madre de Diox, otra vez para abajo.


----------



## midway (9 Ago 2011)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no se lo que entienden por guano algunos...o son un publico extremadamente exigente.Desde principios de Julio el ibex ha caido mas de 2000 puntos...entonces cuando empiece a guanear es que nos quedamos sin indice directamente ::
> 
> Aparte de que no puede caer mas por la poderosa razon de que yo estoy largo ahora mismo,espero que los yankees respeten eso



sin problemas,cuando el ibex llegue a 0 nos podremos ir de vacaciones y preocuparnos sólo por la deuda


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Ago 2011)

Pero hombre, hagan un descanso 

Dije que queria el ibex en 6000 o el SAN en 4 , pero para finales de Septiembre xd , a este ritmo no me van a dejar tiempo y tendre que comprar mas barato ::


----------



## Jamóncontomate (9 Ago 2011)

Tenía que haber vendido las CocaColas, hasta las de la nevera.


----------



## explorador (9 Ago 2011)

a qué hora cierra WS?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no se lo que entienden por guano algunos...o son un publico extremadamente exigente.Desde principios de Julio el ibex ha caido mas de 2000 puntos...entonces cuando empiece a guanear es que nos quedamos sin indice directamente ::
> 
> Aparte de que no puede caer mas por la poderosa razon de que yo estoy largo ahora mismo,espero que los yankees respeten eso



antes de rebotar , el punto de soporte debe desmostrar que funciona para eso los bajistas tendran que atacar unas cuantas veces el soporte y no poder romperlo .

asin que hay que volver al 8100 si aguanta tendremos reboton , yo creo que aguantara porque la sobreventa es brutal 8:


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Tenía que haber vendido las CocaColas, hasta las de la nevera.



Cuando yo me meta en KO, que me metere algun dia no muy lejano (creo), esas acciones se van conmigo a la tumba, salvo bomba nuclear en Atlanta.


----------



## necho (9 Ago 2011)

explorador dijo:


> a qué hora cierra ws?



22:00 gmt +02:00


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> antes de rebotar , el punto de soporte debe desmostrar que funciona para eso los bajistas tendran que atacar unas cuantas veces el soporte y no poder romperlo .
> 
> asin que hay que volver al 8100 si aguanta tendremos reboton , yo creo que aguantara porque la sobreventa es brutal 8:





jajjaajjajajajaja :XX::XX: ......cuidado con ese gato que salta.....!!! esta muerto !!

Haga lo que le diga Tonuel, no se suba al carro ni un pipo antes :no:


----------



## Jamóncontomate (9 Ago 2011)

No tengo idea de AT pero...¿habéis valorado el que no haya rebote? Al fin y cabo es lo que espera todo el mundo...


----------



## Orangecoop (9 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta caida es solo el primer tramo , ahora toca un rebote para luego reanudar la caida con un nuevo tramo de bajada similar al primero lo que nos deja en el entorno del 6700 un saludo 8:
> 
> pd cualquier operativa bajo su propio riesgo



Tenía unos cálculos hechos y esperaba que el ibex bajara hasta los 6700-7400 puntos para tocar la pérdida de 25%-30% desde mediados de julio y entrar a comprar, pero como aun estoy bastante verde en ésto veo que me puede pasar de todo, como que toque los 6000 en septiembre y haga el inútil promediando a la baja desde los 13.80 hacia un precio menor.

Además tengo la ligera impresión de que el dividendo esperado de 1.75 para los próximos años no será tal, lo que sumado a la cagada de entrar demasiado pronto en el tramo bajista me va a hacer generar una rentabilidad paupérrima para lo que podía haber conseguido.

¿Tirarse a la piscina o esperar? creo que al final esperaré, si yo le doy estas vueltas usando una estrategia de buy and hold, no m quiero imaginar los que especulais a corto plazo.


----------



## kokaine (9 Ago 2011)

Segundo toque al 1100 y reboton. Van dos, y no puede. 

El 29-Sep-2008 toco el 1100 y necesito 5 dias para vencerlo al 6ºdia cierre en 1056, al 7º 996, al 8º 984 y al 9º dia 909.

Asi que veremos esta vez si tarda tanto tiempo.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (9 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Cuando yo me meta en KO, que me metere algun dia no muy lejano (creo), esas acciones se van conmigo a la tumba, salvo bomba nuclear en Atlanta.



Era coña, pero esta mañana me lo he llegado a plantear para obtener liquidez. Las tengo desde hace 14 meses (54$) y son las que mejor se han comportado y las únicas que apostaría mis huevos a que dentro de 10 años valen más. 
El resto...:S


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ago 2011)

Esto...no se suponia que los indices eran mas estables que las acciones,no susceptibles de comportamientos chicharriles...etc etc?  Con que facilidad nos ventilamos 400 puntos arriba y abajo


----------



## Manu_alcala (9 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> antes de rebotar , el punto de soporte debe desmostrar que funciona para eso los bajistas tendran que atacar unas cuantas veces el soporte y no poder romperlo .
> 
> asin que hay que volver al 8100 si aguanta tendremos reboton , yo creo que aguantara porque la sobreventa es brutal 8:



En menos de una hora el "Down" Jones ha subido un 4%. Mañana GAP al alza. Y la de mañana si que tiene pinta de terminar en verde.


----------



## @@strom (9 Ago 2011)

Creo que hoy reporta Cisco.


----------



## Misterio (9 Ago 2011)

A los cortos les han puesto el culo guapo en este par de horas en USA


----------



## @@strom (9 Ago 2011)

BAc +16%
C +14%
Vix -28%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Ago 2011)

Hola ludópatas... 

Veo que entra mucha gente a preguntar para hacerse una cartera para el largo plazo, en cuanto tenga un poco de tiempo abriré un hilo para tocar exclusivamente ese tema. Hasta entonces dejo unos números de una acción que puede estar bien para el m/p, sobre todo porque está clara la zona de salida...

SAB: 
Mínimo crisis .com (2003) 2,13€
Mínimo 2008-09 (lehman) 2,62€
Mínimo agosto 2011 (crisis de deuda europea) 2,25€

Saludos y suerte a tod@s!


----------



## TIPOA (9 Ago 2011)

¿el sabadel buen negocio???
bueno... si vuelve a pillar los 3€ vale... puedes pillar un 25 a 30%.. pero a medio largo plazo.. yo no entraria (es una opinion como otra)
date cuenta que lleva todo el año bajando.....y lo que te contare
su primera resistencia esta en 2,56.....primero que la rompa .. y despues lateral ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Orangecoop (9 Ago 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola ludópatas...
> 
> Veo que entra mucha gente a preguntar para hacerse una cartera para el largo plazo, en cuanto tenga un poco de tiempo abriré un hilo para tocar exclusivamente ese tema.



Sería de mucha ayuda ya que los que nos iniciamos en ésto intentando hacer las cosas con cabeza solemos empezar por eso, y pese a que hay mucha información también es demasiado general, grandes pinceladas pero poco detalle de como formar la cartera LP y como planear la estrategia y el comportamiento a medida que pasa el tiempo.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

el 1100 es el 38,2 de toda la subida desde marzo 2009 lo ataco un par de veces y con la sobreventa brutal que habia origino el REBOTON , atentos mañana al ibex y los 8900 9150 y 9400 son el 38,2% 50% y 61,8% respectivamente de toda la caida desde los 10200 .

a los que se quedaron cortos se les advirtio de la extrema sobreventa un saludo 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> En menos de una hora el "Down" Jones ha subido un 4%. Mañana GAP al alza. Y la de mañana si que tiene pinta de terminar en verde.



si asi es , probare cortos el jueves y en los 8900 un saludo 8:


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta caida es solo el primer tramo , ahora toca un rebote para luego reanudar la caida con un nuevo tramo de bajada similar al primero lo que nos deja en el entorno del 6700 un saludo 8:
> 
> pd cualquier operativa bajo su propio riesgo





muertoviviente dijo:


> el 1100 es el 38,2 de toda la subida desde marzo 2009 lo ataco un par de veces y con la sobreventa brutal que habia origino el REBOTON , atentos mañana al ibex y los 8900 9150 y 9400 son el 38,2% 50% y 61,8% respectivamente de toda la caida desde los 10200 .
> 
> a los que se quedaron cortos se les advirtio de la extrema sobreventa un saludo 8:





Entonces según creo entender, entre mañana y pasado subiremos hasta los 8900 incluso, mas adelante hasta los 9400 y luego caeremos a 6700. ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Entonces según creo entender, entre mañana y pasado subiremos hasta los 8900 incluso, mas adelante hasta los 9400 y luego caeremos a 6700. ienso:



la idea es subir a los 8900 caer un poco y volver a los 8900 mas o menos calculo que el 18 o 19 estaremos en los 8900 por segunda vez para luego caer sin parar hasta los 6700 .

otro escenario que contemplo es una subida hasta 9400 y desde ahi caer a los 7200-7300 pero para mi mucho menos probable 8:

ya sabe que cualquier operativa es bajo su propio riesgo 

edito viendo el proreal el 9400 empieza a gustarme un poco mas


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2011)

bueno me voy a dormir , mañana preveo hostias por comprar y hueco al alza muu grande


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2011)

Les avisé de que hoy no se esperaban grandes noticias, que la noticia que estaban esperando todos, a favor o en contra, la darán en Jackson Hole a finales de mes.
Fíjense bien en los tiempos porque la búsqueda de los 1100, previsible, empezó a liarse un buen rato antes de la hora. 

Sin embargo, mi miedo de gacela, no me ha dejado aprovechar ni buena parte de la bajada, ni nada de la subida última. Pero ¿que quieren? a ese dinerito que he ganado... le he cogido cariño!

Buenas noches, mañana más y mejor, que tenemos muchos datos interesantes que servirán para hacer... cualquier cosa. Veo que el informe del Banco de inglaterra mueve bastante mercado, pero yo diría que el dato que nos va a poner nerviosos va a ser el informe mensual de evolución presupuestaria del Tesoro americano... que sale hacia el final del día. Los meses anteriores se ha portado mejor de lo previsto.

Y no se olviden de lo que les comenté de los "munis"...


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

buenos dias, a ver q nos depara hoy el ibex

en principio toca el ansiado rebote pero realmente ayer la FED tampoco hizo nada del otro mundo, es decir, si se dan un homenaje es pq toca homenaje pq por fundamentales nada ha cambiado....... la volatilidad es aun alta........

la solucion, proximamente en sus pantallas


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!

Estoy de semivacaciones, hubiera escrito antes pero es que el volumen de posts ha podido conmigo, quería leerlos todos pero ha sido imposible hacerlo, solo he podido en vertical desde la página 249 ¡exageraos! 

Ni que se hubiera roto algo...

En fin este pasado lunes no me equivoqué del todo y hubo rebote aunque durara poco, pero en el Stoxx se pudieron conseguir 100 puntos en menos de dos horas y es que ahora tenemos casi 3 sesiones en una de lo rápido que va todo. Ahora mismo es difícil saber que va a ocurrir pero parece que vamos a empezar la mañana cayendo un poco para compensar.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

gandules 

cuando no hay guano en el ambiente no madruga ni dios (usease pollastre) nuestro leoncio amater


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

A ver quien es el primer valiente en saltar al ruedo :cook:

Buenos días y tal


----------



## Jamóncontomate (10 Ago 2011)

Si que hay calma si...


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

yo aun no entro, ayer en los primeros 15 minutos me pegaron un buen revolcon

q se maten entre ellos


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver quien es el primer valiente en saltar al ruedo :cook:
> 
> Buenos días y tal



Hoy no es buen dia para entrar , que hagan lo que quieran , mañana ya si que se podria hacer algo ienso:


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> yo aun no entro, ayer en los primeros 15 minutos me pegaron un buen revolcon
> 
> q se maten entre ellos



Sí, sé que lo mejor para la gacelada, pero da tanta rabia ver un movimiento de 100 puntos en 5 minutos y no haberlo intentado


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Hoy no es buen dia para entrar , que hagan lo que quieran , mañana ya si que se podria hacer algo ienso:



:no: discrepo :no: todo dia es bueno si se acierta en la direccion


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> :no: discrepo :no: todo dia es bueno si se acierta en la direccion



pues acierte y forrese


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues acierte y forrese



acabo de ponerme largo ::

y cambiarme de calzoncillos


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2011)

Pues yo hoy de momento estoy fuera... lástima porque ahora no es para entrar...

Por cierto, ayer Tonuel... se olvidó de certificar a Ferrovial... ¿no?


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

Spoiler



largo 8470 con poco apalancamiento


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> acabo de ponerme largo ::
> 
> y cambiarme de calzoncillos



no hiba a entrar , lo an puesto mu facil pero con cuidadin ienso:


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

Pues ya somos el trío calavera 



Spoiler



largo acojonao en 8495 desde hace un ratito pero esto no tira !!


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

Muchas de las operaciones de los últimos días las cerraba en pocos minutos, tanto para bien como para mal, y ahora las que se me alargan más de 10 minutos me resultan insufribles :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues ya somos el trío calavera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el ibex es asin , se hace el que no quiere pero luego es el mas pepon de la clase 8:


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no *hiba* *a* entrar , lo *an* puesto *mu* facil pero con cuidadin ienso:



Esto lo hace ud. por fastidiarle los ojos a los demás ¿verdad?

Y eso que he perdonado los acentos...


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Muchas de las operaciones de los últimos días las cerraba en pocos minutos, tanto para bien como para mal, y ahora las que se me alargan más de 10 minutos me resultan insufribles :ouch:




si, mola mas con volatilidad )


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto lo hace ud. por fastidiarle los ojos a los demás ¿verdad?
> 
> Y eso que he perdonado los acentos...



es para cegar a los incautos mientras les robo la cartera 8:


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

Fuera perdiendo las comis y poco más y a la espera. :


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Ago 2011)

Chulibex en estado puro


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

algo no va bien, dax subiendo y los bancos aqui mirando al sur....... hay alguna noticia?


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> algo no va bien, dax subiendo y los bancos aqui mirando al sur....... hay alguna noticia?



Debe ser justamente por la falta de noticias ::

Corto 8500, no me lo tengan en cuenta, son negocios


----------



## jjsuamar (10 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto lo hace ud. por fastidiarle los ojos a los demás ¿verdad?
> 
> Y eso que he perdonado los acentos...



Como lo coja el talibán


----------



## INTRUDER (10 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> algo no va bien, dax subiendo y los bancos aqui mirando al sur....... hay alguna noticia?



La prima de riesgo subiendo, poquito por el momento, pero subiendo.
El MIB 30 cayendo.

¿Podemos esperar que el BCE retire su compra de bonos españoles e italianos
por las presiones de Alemania?

:rolleye:


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Debe ser justamente por la falta de noticias ::
> 
> Corto 8500, no me lo tengan en cuenta, son negocios



fuera, he perdido algo mas q las comisiones ::

me he vuelto a cambiar de calzoncillos :XX:


----------



## AssGaper (10 Ago 2011)

Esto a cortos a dede los 8595, si es que ya sabia yo que despeus del pequeño subidote machote, bajaria.Lo que no se cuanto bajara.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

realmente raro el dia 8:


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora mismo es difícil saber que va a ocurrir pero parece que vamos a empezar la mañana cayendo un poco para compensar.



Siyalodecíayo....


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

Fuera en 8400 :baba: timming 09:57 - 10:04


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

INTRUDER dijo:


> La prima de riesgo subiendo, poquito por el momento, pero subiendo.
> El MIB 30 cayendo.
> 
> ¿Podemos esperar que el BCE retire su compra de bonos españoles e italianos
> ...



ienso: yo ahora mismo lo veo bajando , pegado al 5%


----------



## Burbujeador (10 Ago 2011)

Santander suspendido por volatilidad cuando caía un 2.9%


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Esto a cortos a dede los 8595, si es que ya sabia yo que despeus del pequeño subidote machote, bajaria.Lo que no se cuanto bajara.



Mira que llevamos tres días con la misma jugada, abrir con gap al alza o planos y bajar casi de immediato pero aun me da mucho miedito meterle en el minuto uno.

Enhorabuena !!!


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

bueno pa fuera , primera operacion con perdidas , espero no haya segunda


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Santander suspendido por volatilidad cuando caía un 2.9%



El SAN cualquier día de estos se marca un BoA en toda regla (-20%)


----------



## Debunker (10 Ago 2011)

No entiendo de bolsa, pero yo esperaba hoy un subidón del Ibex desde primeras horas después del subidón de Wall St. y del verde de los asiáticos, ¿qué pasa?
Gracias por contentar porque no entiendo nada de nada


----------



## Yo2k1 (10 Ago 2011)

Y lo del Santander a que se puede deber? Hay algo de fondo mas gordo que se huela?
Si se ha pegado de pronto ese batacazo?
Y otra pregunta de novato y desconocedor total, eso de suspender por volatilidad, pasa en todos sitios? el otro dia Bank of America bajo un 20% y no lo suspedieron, no?
Aqui si empieza a caer lo paran?


----------



## pyn (10 Ago 2011)

Rico heredero debe de estar hinchándose a comprar matildes ahora que están baratas.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> _Hoyga_, Ud lo lleva al 8000 sin dejarlo rebotar.



ya va parriba parece que acojonan al personal , ya tuve suficiente le espero mas arriba y tal vez mañana le arreo unos cortos ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ago 2011)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Santander suspendido por volatilidad cuando caía un 2.9%




¿Qué broma es esta?


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> No entiendo de bolsa, pero yo esperaba hoy un subidón del Ibex desde primeras horas después del subidón de Wall St. y del verde de los asiáticos, ¿qué pasa?
> Gracias por contentar porque no entiendo nada de nada



Ha abierto con un gap ala alza de unos 200 puntos gracias al subidón USA pero a partir de ahí ya es cosa "nuestra" y parece que en Europa no hay para muchas alegrías.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> El SAN cualquier día de estos se marca un BoA en toda regla (-20%)



sin duda , si suben sera agonicamente para morir en la primera resistencia importante el 38,2 % 8910 :baba:


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

Y Pollastre? Habrá sido abducido por la niña y convertido en ticks de alta frecuencia?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

Esta bajada de los banquitos puede ser debida a que nos han aconsejado (a italia y a españa) que vendamos nuestro oro. O lo que es lo mismo. Buscaos la vida que no os vamos a comprar más deuda. ¿No os parece?


----------



## Lastrade (10 Ago 2011)

Huy el Santander.
Este tipo de cosas si hacen pensar mal....


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esta bajada de los banquitos puede ser debida a que nos han aconsejado (a italia y a españa) que vendamos nuestro oro. O lo que es lo mismo. Buscaos la vida que no os vamos a comprar más deuda. ¿No os parece?



el sentimiento es tan bajista que parece que no quieren darle al ibex un rebote razonable para purgar la sobreventa ienso:


----------



## AssGaper (10 Ago 2011)

Juas, o sea, que es cierto habian congelado SAN, estaba a cortos desde 6.50 con stop mobil y me salto a 6.17 y cuando miro a cuanto esta la cotizacion no se movia, llamo a ver que ocurre y pq me salta el stop y me han dicho que estaba fuera de cotizacion y que ni era un error de conecitivdad del broker y de cualquier tipo.

O sea, señores, ya sabemos por donde rotan oficialmente los rebotes del san entre 6.10 y 6.15, mas alla no les interesa bajar, si no maldad de la buena pasara.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

esta todo rarito....


----------



## faraico (10 Ago 2011)

Pero se puede congelar cotización cayendo sólo un 3%??

Cuando se cae un 15 o un 20% pues se suele hacer....pero sólo un 3%???

Quién decide eso??

Y los que estaban bajistas??

Vaya mierda


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Juas, o sea, que es cierto habian congelado SAN, estaba a cortos desde 6.50 con stop mobil y me salto a 6.17 y cuando miro a cuanto esta la cotizacion no se movia, llamo a ver que ocurre y pq me salta el stop y me han dicho que estaba fuera de cotizacion y que ni era un error de conecitivdad del broker y de cualquier tipo.
> 
> O sea, señores, ya sabemos por donde rotan oficialmente los rebotes del san entre 6.10 y 6.15, mas alla no les interesa bajar, si no maldad de la buena pasara.



Hay sucesos que no se pueden detener hasta que ellos mismos deciden parar...


----------



## faraico (10 Ago 2011)

y la pregunta es.......por qué no cae ahora??

Antes sí hasta el punto de congelar cotización y ahora no??


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Pero se puede congelar cotización cayendo sólo un 3%??
> 
> Cuando se cae un 15 o un 20% pues se suele hacer....pero sólo un 3%???
> 
> ...



Creo que no es un 3% lo que caía, sino un 5 (desde el máximo del día, que era 2% arriba, mirando a ojo)

Está rarísimo el día. Todo el mundo esperando rebote... ::


----------



## credulo (10 Ago 2011)

Está claro, no querían que bajase de cierto nivel ahora. Será que no han acumulado/distribuido lo suficiente.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> y la pregunta es.......por qué no cae ahora??
> 
> Antes sí hasta el punto de congelar cotización y ahora no??



porque el mensaje es claro , si cae lo congelamos asi que solo pueden ir parriba 8:


----------



## Charlatan (10 Ago 2011)

Yo no se mucho de cuentas,pero no se si esto va asi...
Recesion =bajada de tipos de interes lo que provoca que los depositos de 3% y demas sean un puto lastre para los bancos.hace dos años los intereses estaban por los suelos y el banco con los depositos te daba unas pegatinas y unos sugus,pero dinero jamas...
Esto creo que es el xq de que los bancos bajen tanto hoy.
espero alguna aclaracion,gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ago 2011)

Alguien que opere con Bankinter... ¿Qué es lo más barato para ponerse corto? ¿Venta a crédito? Porque imagino que no te dejaran vender acciones al descubierto.


----------



## Orangecoop (10 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Juas, o sea, que es cierto habian congelado SAN, estaba a cortos desde 6.50 con stop mobil y me salto a 6.17 y cuando miro a cuanto esta la cotizacion no se movia, llamo a ver que ocurre y pq me salta el stop y me han dicho que estaba fuera de cotizacion y que ni era un error de conecitivdad del broker y de cualquier tipo.
> 
> O sea, señores, ya sabemos por donde rotan oficialmente los rebotes del san entre 6.10 y 6.15, mas alla no les interesa bajar, si no maldad de la buena pasara.



¿Podrías explicar mejor ésto? No entiendo como pueden parar la cotización y entrar en subasta por volatilidad si solo ha bajado ese 2% aprox.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Alguien que opere con Bankinter... ¿Qué es lo más barato para ponerse corto? ¿Venta a crédito? Porque imagino que no te dejaran vender acciones al descubierto.



warrants y turbo warrants , espera un par de dias de 9400 no pasa ienso:


----------



## Yo2k1 (10 Ago 2011)

Y por que luego no sigue bajando como ha preguntado?
Si se suspende la cotizacion por volatilidad, cuando se reanuda seguiria bajando, no?
La presion vendedora no debia ser la misma?
Al final nos vamos al famoso 6700 o esto subira a 12000, alguien se moja? generalmente hablais de ir hacia abajo, pero eso no deberia ser acompañado por el resto de indices, como la semana pasada?


----------



## faraico (10 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Y por que luego no sigue bajando como ha preguntado?
> Si se suspende la cotizacion por volatilidad, cuando se reanuda seguiria bajando, no?
> La presion vendedora no debia ser la misma?
> Al final nos vamos al famoso 6700 o esto subira a 12000, alguien se moja? generalmente hablais de ir hacia abajo, pero eso no deberia ser acompañado por el resto de indices, como la semana pasada?



eso me pregunto, el por qué ahora no baja.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Alguien que opere con Bankinter... ¿Qué es lo más barato para ponerse corto? ¿Venta a crédito? Porque imagino que no te dejaran vender acciones al descubierto.



Yo te recomiendo CFD's es lo mismo que con acciones pero con un apalancamiento 10:1, con poco dinero se pueden hacer grandes cosas o grandes cag..... 

No tienen vencimiento, pero si vas corto los dividendos se pagan en vez de cobrarse.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar mejor ésto? No entiendo como pueden parar la cotización y entrar en subasta por volatilidad si solo ha bajado ese 2% aprox.



Pues ni idea amigo, simplemente llame por si era un error técnico de la aplicación que uso o a ver que estaba ocurriendo y entre los demas comentarios y la contetacion de la llamada, fue una suspesion temporal de 2 minutos por lo visto.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> eso me pregunto, el por qué ahora no baja.



Mmmm, vamos a ver ¿porque nadie vende? ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Y por que luego no sigue bajando como ha preguntado?
> Si se suspende la cotizacion por volatilidad, cuando se reanuda seguiria bajando, no?
> La presion vendedora no debia ser la misma?
> Al final nos vamos al famoso 6700 o esto subira a 12000, alguien se moja? generalmente hablais de ir hacia abajo, pero eso no deberia ser acompañado por el resto de indices, como la semana pasada?



creo que nos vamos a los 6700 o 7300 sin duda , el ultimo pmi de servicios de españa fue de 46,5 osea habra recesion casi segura , españa es la que esta peor ahora mismo de todos los paises " ricos " pero la economia mundial tampoco va bien los usanos han engañado con sus datos de pib asi toca ir al hoyo solo que las bolsas lo hacen de golpe :baba:


----------



## Nico (10 Ago 2011)

Como diría maese pollastre, por hoy cierro la tienda pero, a diferencia de él, en este caso apenas si saco para unos chocolates en La Mallorquina. 

Menos da una piedra y, prefiero cerrar con tranquilidad antes de irme con la incertidumbre de una posición abierta antes de la apertura de Wall Street (que vaya Dios a saber que hará).

Los veré al cierre. Cuidado que las cosas están raras.


----------



## Debunker (10 Ago 2011)

Oigan en el enlace que envío hablan de las sospechas de que el mercado de EEUU se haya manipulado ayer, al parecer estaba en caída libre y en los último mínutos antes del cierre ganó 1509 puntos. En fín en la gráfica lo vereis. Dame vuestra opinión pleeeesesssss.

Stock Market Manipulation? U.S. Stock Rally Shoots Dow Up 429 Points At Close


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo te recomiendo CFD's es lo mismo que con acciones pero con un apalancamiento 10:1, con poco dinero se pueden hacer grandes cosas o grandes cag.....
> 
> No tienen vencimiento, pero si vas corto los dividendos se pagan en vez de cobrarse.



.
YO los CFDs me los reservo para cuando ves las cosas muy, muy, muy, pero que muy claras y con el MODE TSUNAMI ON. 

Eso si, si pillas la operación buena la sensación es inde******ible: un pringao haciendo pasta como los traders ...


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo te recomiendo CFD's es lo mismo que con acciones pero con un apalancamiento 10:1, con poco dinero se pueden hacer grandes cosas o grandes cag.....
> 
> No tienen vencimiento, pero si vas corto los dividendos se pagan en vez de cobrarse.



Es normal que se abonen los dividendos dados que se restan de la acción. Si no, habría cuchilladas por los cortos el día antes de su reparto!

Por cierto, no encuentro los CFDs en Bankinter. ¿Dentro de qué concepto se englobarían? ¿Simplemente futuros?


----------



## Nico (10 Ago 2011)

No hay CFDs en Bankinter, pero tienes contratos del MEFF (en una de las ventanas del broker).

https://broker.bankinter.com/www2/broker/es/futuros_opciones

IGMarkets tiene CFDs

CFD | CFDs | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets


----------



## Nico (10 Ago 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> Oigan en el enlace que envío hablan de las sospechas de que el mercado de EEUU se haya manipulado ayer, al parecer estaba en caída libre y en los último mínutos antes del cierre ganó 1509 puntos. En fín en la gráfica lo vereis. Dame vuestra opinión pleeeesesssss.




Me extraña amigo Debunker !!

El mercado es un equilibrado campo de juego donde los participantes, todos ellos con igual acceso a la información, establecen de modo limpio, transparente y justo el correcto precio de las acciones.


...

Ahora hablando en serio... la subida del cierre de Wall Street de ayer no se la cree ni la madre de Bernanke.
Es obvio que tentaron a los bajistas y luego le aplicaron un latigazo duro para "curarlos de espanto" para las próximas sesiones.

El asunto es que, para quienes operan en la bolsa eso NO ES SORPRESA. Ya saben que se juega con la mesa inclinada -fuertemente- para un lado.


----------



## Nico (10 Ago 2011)

Pero eso no ocurre sólo en USA !!

Te recomiendo que visites más seguido este hilo y veas qué pasa cuando *Tonuel* -seguramente el nickname de un fuerte operador- anuncia que viene a "certificar".

Ese día varias acciones quedan con caídas del 5%, 10% y, no ha sido infrecuente, hasta del 20%.

Quién crees que es ese personaje con el poder suficiente como para manejar -anticipadamente, con aviso y alevosia- tamañas bajadas ?

Y hay muchos más... pero los puedes conocer por tu cuenta con poco que visites el hilo.

Recuerda esta denominación (pero siempre habla de ella en voz baja):

*- Las manos FUERTES.*

Luego pregunta quienes son.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

Señores aun en vacaciones me paso un rato para subir esta imagen cutrecilla:





Decir cuidado con el 8365.

Comprobar que el daxie toco los 6060-30 que dije, y que la mano de dios ayer casi se queda con todo el dow jones. No me gustaria en las proximas semanas ser el cuidador del santander.

Disfruten ustedes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> Oigan en el enlace que envío hablan de las sospechas de que el mercado de EEUU se haya manipulado ayer, al parecer estaba en caída libre y en los último mínutos antes del cierre ganó 1509 puntos. En fín en la gráfica lo vereis. Dame vuestra opinión pleeeesesssss.
> 
> Stock Market Manipulation? U.S. Stock Rally Shoots Dow Up 429 Points At Close



Pego la gráfica que aparece







Comentario de la gráfica:

_The stick graph at the very bottom shows trading volume during the day, which starts high shoving the stock market up, then as the market hits a plateau the volume drops off! Right at the Fed Announcement volume picks up briefly as the sell orders hit, then note that volume jumps back up again just ahead of the second rise in the market prices! These new buy orders, almost matching the volume the day started with, are driving the DOW increase. The stock market is being rigged using supply-demand market forces, rather than earnings and dividends. *“Someone” with access to unlimited financial resources is gaming the system*._


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ago 2011)

Joder, sí que es complicado ponerse corto en Bankinter. Si es que me obligan a ponerme largo... a largo plazo.


----------



## Nico (10 Ago 2011)

Ah! y antes de marcharme.

Te sugiero Debunker que consultes -disimuladamente y como quien no quiere la cosa- cuántos participantes de la Junta de Accionistas del Santander hay en este hilo.

*TE CAERAS DE ESPALDA !!*

Es posible que la mayoría de votos de la Junta esté repartida en este hilo !!.

Tengo entendido que este año sumarán votos para pedir uno de los Directores al menos (aunque, si coordinan mejor las cosas podrían quedarse con no menos de tres posiciones, si no más).

Tú te imaginabas eso ?

El mayor Banco de España y uno de los mayores de Europa y el Mundo controlado desde las sombras en un hilo oculto en un misterioso foro que, supuestamente, trata de temas "inmobiliarios" ?

Hay muchas cosas raras por aqui. A poco que esperes las irás conociendo por tu cuenta.


----------



## locoAC (10 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Joder, sí que es complicado ponerse corto en Bankinter. Si es que me obligan a ponerme largo... a largo plazo.



En el broker de ING Direct tampoco hay manera de ponerse corto... al menos que yo sepa. Porque estaría encantado de vender unos futuros del mini-ibex o algo así...


----------



## Nico (10 Ago 2011)

*ghkghk:*

No te olvides que hay varios *ETFs inversos* que pueden serte de ayuda.

Y puedes tomar *put y calls en futuros del MEFF*.

Y tienes los *warrants*.

No todo te sirve del mismo modo pero, en el Broker de Bankinter tienes acceso a todos esos intrumentos.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *ghkghk:*
> 
> No te olvides que hay varios *ETFs inversos* que pueden serte de ayuda.
> 
> ...




Gracias. Esta tarde me empaparé de los warrants a ver si son instrumentos fáciles, porque nunca he operado con ellos. 

Saludos.


----------



## jjsuamar (10 Ago 2011)

Lo que mas me preocupa, es la venta que vienen realizando las manos fuertes desde hace unas semanas:







Estas ventas en semanal coinciden con las de Junio de 2009, pero en 2009 fueron menos relevantes.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bajista
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



 pero eso es un stop de beneficios ? piensas levantarte 300 punteques , ten cuidado el ibex cuando quiere rebotar parece que se va al guano pero es traicionero a mas no poder 8:


----------



## jjsuamar (10 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias. Esta tarde me empaparé de los warrants a ver si son instrumentos fáciles, porque nunca he operado con ellos.
> 
> Saludos.



Te quema el dinero en las manos hamijo


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Te quema el dinero en las manos hamijo



podria invitarse a una ronda :Baile:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Ah! y antes de marcharme.
> 
> Te sugiero Debunker que consultes -disimuladamente y como quien no quiere la cosa- cuántos participantes de la Junta de Accionistas del Santander hay en este hilo.
> 
> ...



Maese Nico, que no tenga que volver a recordarle en público las normas de nuestra organización.

Quizá esos datos que está usted dejando caer le parezcan poca cosa por tratarse solo de la punta del iceberg pero hay que mantener el sigilo debido ante los no iniciados.

Le llamo al orden, hemos sobrevivido ocultos durante décadas precisamente gracias a nuestra discreción.

Respecto al Ibex, mal va a subir hoy si ayer el volumen acabó en records negativos, es decir, que yo sepa y hasta donde el Excel me deja ver, los leoncios no apostaron por rebote para hoy.

Ya se sabe que no les hace falta apostar hoy para mañana, ven lo que pasa en WS y si hay rebote bajan el Ibex al día siguiente y se organizan un frontrunning a la carta si hace falta.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ago 2011)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Te quema el dinero en las manos hamijo




Es que si no me acabaré comprando casa! No me fío de los bancos, ni de las bolsas europeas, ni la yankee, a día de hoy ya ni de las materias primas. O aprendo YA a ponerme bajista o balconchón y atpc.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Te sugiero Debunker que consultes -disimuladamente y como quien no quiere la cosa- cuántos participantes de la Junta de Accionistas del Santander hay en este hilo.
> 
> *TE CAERAS DE ESPALDA !!*



:XX: (Espero privado con más datos... :fiufiu: )



ghkghk dijo:


> O aprendo YA a ponerme bajista o *balconchón* y atpc.



No sea loco, en el desconchón del balcón no los meta :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que si no me acabaré comprando casa! No me fío de los bancos, ni de las bolsas europeas, ni la yankee, a día de hoy ya ni de las materias primas. O aprendo YA a ponerme bajista o balconchón y atpc.



ahora mismo no es bueno estar corto , el recorrido podria ser hasta los 8100 otra vez o 8000 pero la sobreventa es brutal , deje que purgue un poco la sobreventa , osea que enculen a los cortos un poco .

dejemos que entren los particules a comprar baratito


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Maese Nico, que no tenga que volver a recordarle en público las normas de nuestra organización.
> 
> Quizá esos datos que está usted dejando caer le parezcan poca cosa por tratarse solo de la punta del iceberg pero hay que mantener el sigilo debido ante los no iniciados.
> 
> Le llamo al orden, hemos sobrevivido ocultos durante décadas precisamente gracias a nuestra discrección.



Sabe usted que no iniciado soy. Pero según tengo entendido, procede la aplicación del siguiente artilugío a maese Nico:


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que si no me acabaré comprando casa! No me fío de los bancos, ni de las bolsas europeas, ni la yankee, a día de hoy ya ni de las materias primas. O aprendo YA a ponerme bajista o balconchón y atpc.



has mirado tus privados???

si quieres regalar dinero me pongo a la cola ::


----------



## faraico (10 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Ah! y antes de marcharme.
> 
> Te sugiero Debunker que consultes -disimuladamente y como quien no quiere la cosa- cuántos participantes de la Junta de Accionistas del Santander hay en este hilo.
> 
> ...




jajajajajajjaa, muy bueno....:XX:


----------



## Orangecoop (10 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias. Esta tarde me empaparé de los warrants a ver si son instrumentos fáciles, porque nunca he operado con ellos.
> 
> Saludos.



Al principio es un poco complicado hacerte a la idea pero una vez lo coges no tiene mayor misterio, tienes los call y los put (opciones de compra y venta respectivamente), que te dan el derecho pero no la obligación de comprar y/o vender si tu eres el poseedor de tal.

Por ejemplo si compras opciones de compra (calls) tienes el derecho de ejercerlas cuando llegue el vencimiento si el precio del subyacente te convence, sino no las ejecutas y pierdes el precio del call/put, pero si vendiste las opciones de compra, el derecho lo tendrá el comprador, por lo que será decisión suya ejercerlas o no, si no las ejerce te quedas el subyacente y la prima, si las ejerce le entregas el subyacente a cambio del precio y te quedas la prima.

La cosa es especular con ellas mientras se hallen lejos del vencimiento, precio que se irá ajustando al de mercado a medida que llegue. No dejes que lleguen al vencimiento o tendrás que ir a recoger 1000 kilos de carne de porcino a una granja tejana.


----------



## locoAC (10 Ago 2011)

A puntito de volver al rojo tras un buen rato de calma chicha... Si los rumores sobre el pucherazo de ayer en los índices de USA son ciertos o se han extendido, ¿tendremos sangría por la tarde?

Yo digo que sí.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Ah! y antes de marcharme.
> 
> Te sugiero Debunker que consultes -disimuladamente y como quien no quiere la cosa- cuántos participantes de la Junta de Accionistas del Santander hay en este hilo.
> 
> ...



q colmillo gastais los argentinos :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Al principio es un poco complicado hacerte a la idea pero una vez lo coges no tiene mayor misterio, tienes los call y los put (opciones de compra y venta respectivamente), que te dan el derecho pero no la obligación de comprar y/o vender si tu eres el poseedor de tal.
> 
> Por ejemplo si compras opciones de compra (calls) tienes el derecho de ejercerlas cuando llegue el vencimiento si el precio del subyacente te convence, sino no las ejecutas y pierdes el precio del call/put, pero si vendiste las opciones de compra, el derecho lo tendrá el comprador, por lo que será decisión suya ejercerlas o no, si no las ejerce te quedas el subyacente y la prima, si las ejerce le entregas el subyacente a cambio del precio y te quedas la prima.
> 
> La cosa es especular con ellas mientras se hallen lejos del vencimiento, precio que se irá ajustando al de mercado a medida que llegue. No dejes que lleguen al vencimiento o tendrás que ir a recoger 1000 kilos de carne de porcino a una granja tejana.




Muchas gracias!

Que permitan ya las ventas al descubierto y se dejen de monsergas. Yo sólo quiero ganar un 2% si el SAN baja de 5 a 4.9... y ya está. ¿Tan difícil es eso? :´(


----------



## Pesoj (10 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Como hoy se ha comentado que más de una vez he dicho que TELEFONICA no es un buen valor para tener en cartera y echarse a dormir, que menos que decicarle un post para justificarlo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿A qué valor a largo plazo aconsejas entrar en X días?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Ago 2011)

bienvenidos a una nueva era, presten reverencia a los nuevos dioses del olimpo:







_Non scholae sed vitae discimus_


----------



## The Cool Spot (10 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Al principio es un poco complicado hacerte a la idea pero una vez lo coges no tiene mayor misterio, tienes los call y los put (opciones de compra y venta respectivamente), que te dan el derecho pero no la obligación de comprar y/o vender si tu eres el poseedor de tal.
> 
> Por ejemplo si compras opciones de compra (calls) tienes el derecho de ejercerlas cuando llegue el vencimiento si el precio del subyacente te convence, sino no las ejecutas y pierdes el precio del call/put, pero si vendiste las opciones de compra, el derecho lo tendrá el comprador, por lo que será decisión suya ejercerlas o no, si no las ejerce te quedas el subyacente y la prima, si las ejerce le entregas el subyacente a cambio del precio y te quedas la prima.
> 
> La cosa es especular con ellas mientras se hallen lejos del vencimiento, precio que se irá ajustando al de mercado a medida que llegue. No dejes que lleguen al vencimiento o tendrás que ir a recoger 1000 kilos de carne de porcino a una granja tejana.




Desde el desconocimiento, tenia entendido que las guarras eran mas parecidas a entrar en una casa de apuestas y apostar a las carreras que a comprar (o vender) opciones sobre acciones, solo pareciendose a esto ultimo en una operativa similar, pero que realmente no habia opciones en juego. Alguna vez me fije en su funcionamiento y me parecido entender tambien que el apalancamiento es variable durante la vigencia del warrant pudiendo ser muy grande segun se acerca el vencimiento. 

Lo que si me fije tambien, es que si las llaman guarras no creo que sea tanto por similitud en la pronunciacion como por una, por lo visto muy merecida, mala fama, que no tengo ni idea de a que se debe.


----------



## Orangecoop (10 Ago 2011)

Pesoj dijo:


> ¿A qué valor a largo plazo aconsejas entrar en X días?



Yo tenía pensado entrar cuando toque los 13.60-13.80 esperando que el ibex caiga hasta los 7900-8000, pero tampoco me molestaría entrar a los 14.2 que ronda ahora mismo, ya que si va a largo plazo esos 14 euros ronda lo más bajo que ha tocado en los últimos 3 años.

Mi liquidez actual me hace que espere para optimizar el gasto por comisiones, usted haga lo que crea.


----------



## faraico (10 Ago 2011)

futuros americanos en rojo ligeramente


----------



## Pesoj (10 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Yo tenía pensado entrar cuando toque los 13.60-13.80 esperando que el ibex caiga hasta los 7900-8000, pero tampoco me molestaría entrar a los 14.2 que ronda ahora mismo, ya que si va a largo plazo esos 14 euros ronda lo más bajo que ha tocado en los últimos 3 años.
> 
> Mi liquidez actual me hace que espere para optimizar el gasto por comisiones, usted haga lo que crea.



Muchas gracias por la reflexión.
Entiendo que actualmente y con las bajadas que presentan algunos valores (en este caso, Telefónica un -16,5% en lo que va de año u, otro, Santander un -19,9%) apostar a largo plazo parece una muy buena opción. Sí es cierto que estos valores pueden bajar aún más y por eso sigo esperando.

A Claca le preguntaba qué valores veía a largo porque ya veo que Teléfonica mucho no lo ve ("Miedo me da lo que puede pasar si decide caer y toda la gacelada compra y compra nivel tras nivel "porque ya subirá".").

¡Ah! Y no me hable de usted, que soy joven.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

Pesoj dijo:


> ...
> 
> ¡Ah! *Y no me hable de usted, que soy joven.*



No se confunda, el hablar de usted nada tiene que ver con la edad. Es muestra de respeto, que por suerte, abunda en este hilo.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se confunda, el hablar de usted nada tiene que ver con la edad. Es muestra de respeto, que por suerte, abunda en este hilo.




Que te calles, carca...


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

nos movemosssss


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Que te calles, carca...



Querrá decir:

"cállese carca"
:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> nos movemosssss



hacia ninguna parte ::


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hacia ninguna parte ::



de ilusion tambien se vive ::


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ago 2011)

Para cara de ilusión, el din A2 que se ha impreso Tonuel y ha colgado en su cuarto para deleitarse mientras duerme:







Es el síndrome de Stendhal... a su manera.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Para cara de ilusión, el din A2 que se ha impreso Tonuel y ha colgado en su cuarto para deleitarse mientras duerme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



q compañia es?


----------



## Orangecoop (10 Ago 2011)

Pesoj dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la reflexión.
> Entiendo que actualmente y con las bajadas que presentan algunos valores (en este caso, Telefónica un -16,5% en lo que va de año u, otro, Santander un -19,9%) apostar a largo plazo parece una muy buena opción. Sí es cierto que estos valores pueden bajar aún más y por eso sigo esperando.
> 
> A Claca le preguntaba qué valores veía a largo porque ya veo que Teléfonica mucho no lo ve ("Miedo me da lo que puede pasar si decide caer y toda la gacelada compra y compra nivel tras nivel "porque ya subirá".").
> ...



A eso voy, si yo dispongo de 10000 euros para invertir en TLF, una de dos, o compro o espero, porque lógicamente si voy entrando promediando a la baja al final resulta una gitanada donde el precio real se me dispara por entradas continuas + comision, así que o me la juego a 13.80 esperando el largo plazo o espero una bajada aun mayor en septiembre para especular más adelante o también para mantenerlas.

Lógicamente hay que vigilar el precio aunque vaya a largo plazo, sino mire metro, que ha perdido un 99% en los últimos años, o la famosa jazztel, pero eso no son números, es sentido común, si compro TLF a 14 y baja a 13 no me voy a estirar de los pelos.

Lo de usted es costumbre :]


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q compañia es?



asi a ojo parece repsol


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q compañia es?




¿No me reconoce?


----------



## llaveenmano (10 Ago 2011)

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/17619850?title=0&amp;byline=0&amp;portrait=0" width="400" height="220" frameborder="0"></iframe><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/17619850">Tradeanator 2: Settlement Day</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user3254023">Malekanoms</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## 2plx2 (10 Ago 2011)

Plano y a esperar a WS, qué empuje tiene la economía europea!


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

despues de la marcha de los ultimos dias..... q sosez


----------



## faraico (10 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> A largo plazo el SAN se irá a su valor nominal: 0,20
> 
> Otras cosa es el camino que siga para llegar a ese valor nominal...



Y menos, cuando españa haga default en banco santander será nacionalizado y sus acciones pasarán a tener un valor simbólico de centimillos..0,01 o 0,02 euros como mucho.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> asi a ojo parece repsol



Del Rivero tiene que estar que se muere de contento... 

Nah, es Mittal.


----------



## aksarben (10 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q compañia es?



Guaneras Asociadas, SA... digoooooo MTS


----------



## Pesoj (10 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se confunda, el hablar de usted nada tiene que ver con la edad. Es muestra de respeto, que por suerte, abunda en este hilo.



Mi comentario iba con intención de "distender". Por supuesto que abunda el respeto y ese es uno de los motivos por los que cada día me gusta más ser un burbujista. :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> despues de la marcha de los ultimos dias..... q sosez



Pues lo que le decía, ni fu fá.
Espérese a que se descubra el tongazo del dow de ayer.....

Aunque parece que se empieza a menear.

No se quien dijo en el foro, perdónenme por mi mala memoria, que en el chulibex jugaban con los 5 grandes de forma que mantenian al indice como les interasaba que fuese. Fíjense la cera que le estan dando al SAN, un poco menos a BBVA, pero con REP a 0% y un poquito de Iberdrola y tef en positivo, el índice se mantiene con pérdidas leves. Cuando caiga tElf....lo mismo es cierto que nos vamos a los infiernos...


----------



## pollastre (10 Ago 2011)

Propicios días, especuladores míos.

Hoy, día en blanco para mi... Creo que ya comente hace algún tiempo que para septiembre quería mudarme de oficina, y hoy he estado visitando la ultima - y muy prometedora - candidata.

Ya verán, ya, que glamour voy a tener ahora ....


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Propicios días, especuladores míos.
> 
> Hoy, día en blanco para mi... Creo que ya comente hace algún tiempo que para septiembre quería mudarme de oficina, y hoy he estado visitando la ultima - y muy prometedora - candidata.
> 
> Ya verán, ya, que glamour voy a tener ahora ....



rata 

su niña necesita un piso (con sus visillos y todo), no una oficina


----------



## tarrito (10 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Propicios días, especuladores míos.
> 
> Hoy, día en blanco para mi... Creo que ya comente hace algún tiempo que para septiembre quería mudarme de oficina, y hoy he estado visitando la ultima - y muy prometedora - candidata.
> 
> Ya verán, ya, que glamour voy a tener ahora ....



¿se lo ha comentado al Capitán, no?
para que todo quede en familia y tal ienso:

alguna rebajilla le hará


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No le hace ilusión que le enseñen su cota mítica!
> 
> Ya bajamos 260 pipos, unos pocos más y le llevan a su soñado destino.



esto esta demasiado tranquilo , paso de operar , esperare un poco


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Propicios días, especuladores míos.
> 
> Hoy, día en blanco para mi... Creo que ya comente hace algún tiempo que para septiembre quería mudarme de oficina, y hoy he estado visitando la ultima - y muy prometedora - candidata.
> 
> Ya verán, ya, que glamour voy a tener ahora ....



Me he imaginado algo asi....


----------



## Orangecoop (10 Ago 2011)

¿SAN a 0,20 de valor contable en un futuro no muy lejano? ¿Que me he perdido?
PD: se me copia así, pero bueno, se entiende que cada columna corresponde a un año.



> Balance
> 2009/10 2008/09 2007/08 2006/07 2005/06
> Tesoreria adeudada por los Ban.. 5,52 MM 5,17 MM 4,41 MM 31,06 MM 13,84 MM
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (10 Ago 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿se lo ha comentado al Capitán, no?
> para que todo quede en familia y tal ienso:
> 
> alguna rebajilla le hará



Rebaja? Altamente improbable. El capitán es frío como el hielo e irreflexivo como la Belén Esteban. Únicamente se guía por criterios empresariales y económicos, maximizando su beneficio aunque ello signifique despojar a otros pobres diablos de sus cuatro duros ganados a lo largo de meses de trabajo.

Al contrario que nosotros los traders, buena gente por antonomasia y absolutamente altruistas y nada ambiciosos, que .... _Oh wait._


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

BANCO SANTANDER *6,066 € *
Max: 6,559
Min: 6,052

::


----------



## AssGaper (10 Ago 2011)

*guanooo guanooooo*

santander a 6.05!!!!!!!

OWNEDS, OWNDES EVERYWHERE !!


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me he imaginado algo asi....




Lo veo y subo a


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> *guanooo guanooooo*
> 
> santander a 6.05!!!!!!!
> 
> OWNEDS, OWNDES EVERYWHERE !!



Imprimiendo camisetas de "Yo estaba en SAN el día del GUANO FINAL" ::


----------



## AssGaper (10 Ago 2011)

Ahora cae el dax!!!! Muhahhahaha

Menudos zarpazos y cornadas se esta dando entre 6.04 y 6.10 al SAN, lo estan atacando masivamente y en todos los frentes. uffff


----------



## Topongo (10 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Imprimiendo camisetas de "Yo estaba en SAN el día del GUANO FINAL" ::



pongame una!:´(


----------



## pyn (10 Ago 2011)

Como TEF pierda los 14€ nos vamos directos a los 8000. Es la única que aguanta un poco el chiringuito.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Ago 2011)

SAN A 6.02, ahora si que si. LA TORMETAAAAAA YA ESTA AQUIIII!!!!!


----------



## Pepe Broz (10 Ago 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Como TEF pierda los 14€ nos vamos directos a los 8000. Es la única que aguanta un poco el chiringuito.



-------------------------------------


----------



## Kalevala (10 Ago 2011)

Transposteo de otro hilo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-la-tenemos-aqui-la-barra-libre-del-bce.html



> Longer Term Refinancing Op.-Announcement
> Reference Number: 20110089
> Transaction Type: REVERSE_TRANSACTION
> Operation Type: LIQUIDITY_PROVIDING
> ...



Que pasó la última vez que abrieron el grifo? ....
Correcto!, Subida a saco .... y estamos en niveles interesantes, no?

Y hoy día gris esperando a mañana.

Así que .... mañana empieza un rallie alcista!!!?

Opinemos al respecto pues. Luego os leo!


----------



## pyn (10 Ago 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> En los futuros está a 13'93 :Baile:



Ha hecho una miniexcursión, el tick no cuenta.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

asi como quien no quiere la cosa a llegado er GUANO


----------



## pyn (10 Ago 2011)

Muertoviviente, en serio, cuida un poco la ortografía socio que da cosica leerte.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (10 Ago 2011)

Huele a posible guano. Espero que no venga Green Lantern a ultima hora para arreglarlo.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Ago 2011)

Madre mia, más de uno habrá perdido la camisa. ufff. Sinceramente SAN a ese valor y resistiendo, no se como va a acabar pero es decisivo


----------



## Claca (10 Ago 2011)

El rebote no iban a dejarlo con un gap de juguete para que los cortos cerrasen con pocas pérdidas y la gente pudiese comprar. Si van a rebotar, lo harán desde este nivel con el SAN mareado por la volatilidad y con la gente pillando cortos pensando en el guano.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Ago 2011)

Menudo batacazo y petardazo va a pegar esto. Mercado americano se anticipa entrada bajista.

Directos al Guano for deh LulZ.
Haber quien es el guapo que compra o vende a esos niveles ::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

Esto ya es acojonante , si llega a 8000 no habra otra que intentar unos largos


----------



## lokeno100 (10 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Menudo batacazo y petardazo va a pegar esto. Mercado americano se anticipa entrada bajista.
> 
> Directos al Guano for deh LulZ



Alguna vez el ibex ha estado en menos de 7000, o eso nunca ha pasado?.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (10 Ago 2011)

Tranquilos, que esto lo arreglamos entre todos. ::


----------



## pyn (10 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El rebote no iban a dejarlo con un gap de juguete para que los cortos cerrasen con pocas pérdidas y la gente pudiese comprar. Si van a rebotar, lo harán desde este nivel con el SAN mareado por la volatilidad y con la gente pillando cortos pensando en el guano.



Creo que aún tiene que bajar el SAN de 6€ para que haya rebote bueno, me juego algo a que muchas gacelas entraron en el rango de 6.50-7€ con el stop mental en 6, bajarán a 5.9X o 5.8X y luego rebote.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (10 Ago 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Alguna vez el ibex ha estado en menos de 7000, o eso nunca ha pasado?.



Al hilo de tu pregunta quería hacer yo otra. ¿Cuándo fue la última vez que el Frikibex estuvo en los 7000?¿?¡


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Alguna vez el ibex ha estado en menos de 7000, o eso nunca ha pasado?.



a sietemiles y a seismiles...... y eso no paso hace tanto... en el primer Q del 2009


----------



## lokeno100 (10 Ago 2011)

CronistaDelFinal dijo:


> Al hilo de tu pregunta quería hacer yo otra. ¿Cuándo fue la última vez que el Frikibex estuvo en los 7000?¿?¡



Creo que ha estado en 7500 o por ahi, hace tiempo cuando empezó la crisis inmobiliaria.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Ago 2011)

Se puede optar por la estrategia de comprar SAN a 6 y cubrirte cuando suba, a 6.10, situarse a cortos con BBVA a ese precio y esperar a ver que sucede


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

CronistaDelFinal dijo:


> Al hilo de tu pregunta quería hacer yo otra. ¿Cuándo fue la última vez que el Frikibex estuvo en los 7000?¿?¡









Blanco y en botella


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (10 Ago 2011)

El nasdaq ya -2,55%


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

el 9 de marzo del 2009 marco 6.800
09/03/2009 6.817,400 6.965,400 -1,72% 6.970,000 6.702,600 332.749


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (10 Ago 2011)

El dow -1,41%.

No llegamos ni a finales de agosto.


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

ahi, en el 9 de marzo llego a marcar el minimo de 6702
osea que hay recorridooooooooooooooooo


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

Spoiler



largo 8195




estoy temblando ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

a veces veo SANs por debajo de 6€....


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2011)

Lo siento, veo los tirones pero no se a dónde van... de momento me he puesto un larguito buscando el cierre del gap. Pero mi perspectiva a más largo es la de ir corto hasta Jackson Hole. Sólo me falta un punto de entrada razonable (je!) 

-recordad que hablo del SP-


----------



## necho (10 Ago 2011)

Guano, guanero, cascabelero... :Baile:

DJI, INX, IXIC y el DAX todos rojildos!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]yRmNgGEVUnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jelou (10 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> a veces veo SANs por debajo de 6€....



ya? : ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

jelou dijo:


> ya? : ::




santander 6,015 eur -0,334 -5,26% 83.719.846 6,559 5,985 10/08 15:50


----------



## Pepe Broz (10 Ago 2011)

Telefonica 13'85


----------



## INTRUDER (10 Ago 2011)

El precio "subjetivo" de SAN, segun activos "market to market! es cercano a 0.0.

Si no tiene valoracion negativa !!!!????


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

El entorno de 8200 en minisoporte. Quizá lo rompa y acabe en mínimo la sesión, con caída libre? En breves momentos lo sabremos!

Tonuel tiene trabajo

PD: 15:58 mínimos de sesión, y lo que venga


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ago 2011)

BNP Paribas??, joder.


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Espero un largo en 8040 y que sea lo que Dios quiera (seguramente mínimos en 8050 y Ibex 10500 a finales de septiembre )


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ago 2011)

Estoy desde el movil y me cuesta buscarlo yo mismo... Cuantas jornadas seguidas lleva el IBEX cerrando en rojo? Porque va camino de record...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

Warren dijo:


> algún rumor (aparte de lo ya sabido, que ya es.....) sobre la banca europea?
> 
> intesa san paolo -14%
> bnp -10%
> ...



pué ser que argún banquito ejte quebrao,¿sae shurmano?


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2011)

Oleeeeeeeeee, Oleeeeeeeee....


----------



## Diegales (10 Ago 2011)

?Vamos llamando a Tonuel? 

Banco Santander	5.96	-0.39	-6.13%
BBVA	5.94	-0.37	-5.88%
Bk Popular	3.15	-0.19	-5.69%


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy desde el movil y me cuesta buscarlo yo mismo... Cuantas jornadas seguidas lleva el IBEX cerrando en rojo? Porque va camino de record...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Calla, calla, que ahora hacen algo. Sale el Bernanke vestido de oso panda, o cualquier mandanga y lo ponen todo verde.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (10 Ago 2011)

El Bajibex despeñandose. :Baile::baba:::


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy desde el movil y me cuesta buscarlo yo mismo... Cuantas jornadas seguidas lleva el IBEX cerrando en rojo? Porque va camino de record...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



de memoria, y si no me equivoco.. con hoy 10 jornadas


----------



## credulo (10 Ago 2011)

San pierde los 6, TEF los 14 y el ibex se piensa los 8150

emoción intriga y dolor de barriga. Yo estoy fuera.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No me gustaria en las proximas semanas ser el cuidador del santander.
> 
> Disfruten ustedes.



Como alli todo es rojo, el color de las alarmas debieron de ponerlo amarillo, señores cuidadores acudan ya, repito YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

No, ya se lo que ha ocurrido.
Disney (Walt) Co. (The) 30,465 USD -4,235 -12,20% 22.878.209 31,91 29,60 10/08 10:01


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (10 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Calla, calla, que ahora hacen algo. Sale el Bernanke vestido de oso panda, o cualquier mandanga y lo ponen todo verde.



Green Lantern? ::


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ago 2011)

El despeñe se dara cuando los gemelos pierdan los 6€, tras eso el caos. Digo yo, eh.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> El despeñe se dara cuando los gemelos pierdan los 6€, tras eso el caos. Digo yo, eh.



sha lo izierom, hamijo


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

joer, es q ahora da gana de entrar largo, pero mamma mia......


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

pues para mi, el cuidador de San... lo esta haciendo francamente bien
no se como coño es capaz de aguantarlo aun rozando el larguero
el problema es que le va a costar una pasta brutal... porque tengo el sentimiento de que nos vamos a ir a buscar este mes los 7200


----------



## gamba (10 Ago 2011)

Del twitter de zero hedge, como sea cierto tenemos un Lehman Bros. en el viejo mundo:

zerohedge zerohedge
RT @BergenCapital: rumours that a French Bank is just about to go under. Sarkozy has been in an emergency meeting all day
28 minutes ago


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Ago 2011)

Alguien sabe que pasa con Walt Disney? Lleva perdido un 12%... también tienen bancos? XD


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> El despeñe se dara cuando los gemelos pierdan los 6€, tras eso el caos. Digo yo, eh.



Pues estamos _aviaos_:

BBVA 5,980 € 
Max: 6,556
Min: 5,925


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Bueno, oye, que llenar el depósito de gasoil nos costará 1 euro o 2 euros menos. No todo es catástrofe.


----------



## gamba (10 Ago 2011)

Y esto en alphaville:

Why is Socgen offering 12-month gold for less than spot?

FT Alphaville » Why is Socgen offering 12-month gold for less than spot?


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> sha lo izierom, hamijo



Joder, esto va mas rapido que yo. Que le den un premio a los cuidadores, no me ha dado tiempo de verlo ni nada.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (10 Ago 2011)

gamba dijo:


> Del twitter de zero hedge, como sea cierto tenemos un Lehman Bros. en el viejo mundo:
> 
> zerohedge zerohedge
> RT @BergenCapital: rumours that a French Bank is just about to go under. Sarkozy has been in an emergency meeting all day
> 28 minutes ago



:8: Teneis Palomite? ::


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ago 2011)

La que me esta tentando ya como mucho es Chevron.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Bueno, oye, que llenar el depósito de gasoil nos costará 1 euro o 2 euros menos. No todo es catástrofe.



Yo no tengo problem, siempre le meto 20 €::


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Banco francés fiambre? Por qué ahora? No se supone que lac risis se ha trasladado a los estados?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

gamba dijo:


> Del twitter de zero hedge, como sea cierto tenemos un Lehman Bros. en el viejo mundo:
> 
> zerohedge zerohedge
> RT @BergenCapital: rumours that a French Bank is just about to go under. Sarkozy has been in an emergency meeting all day
> 28 minutes ago



Seria una trageida griega :XX::XX::XX:

Pero que yo sepa, el rescate griego estaba servido, 8:

Soc.Gen y BNP son los gemelos de aqui y caen mas del 12% :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Jamóncontomate (10 Ago 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Telefonica 13'85



Jijiji, hasta aquí estamos de mierda jijiji...


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ago 2011)

Ibex, -4%, tutruuuuuuuuuuuuuuurururuurur.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

Lalala:

BANCO SANTANDER 5,876 € 
Max: 6,559
Min: 5,876
-7,45 %

Y cotización parada...


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Futuros IBEX a 8030


----------



## Pindik87 (10 Ago 2011)

Vamos allá, no?


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

bueno ya estamos en los 8000 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

si quiebra un banco francess, no hay soporte 7900 ni leches. Directos al averno


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2011)

NO jodas!!! que SG es cliente, coño...!!!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Ago 2011)

Estoy arruinado


----------



## Discordante (10 Ago 2011)

Tremendo me voy hace 10 minutos en el -2% y al actualizar me sale -4% ¿panic at the disco?


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (10 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy desde el movil y me cuesta buscarlo yo mismo... Cuantas jornadas seguidas lleva el IBEX cerrando en rojo? Porque va camino de record...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



yo cuento al menos OCHO días.

Los 5 días de la semana pasada, más los 3 de esta semana contando el día de hoy que seguro acaba en rojo porque ya estamos en -3,50%

Quizá hayan sido más de OCHO pero no me acuerdo si el viernes de hace dos semanas acabó en verde o rojo.
Seguro seguro que al menos OCHO días porque me he estado fijando yo también.


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Intento de rebote ahora. A ver si aguanta


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

hay una cosa que me mosquea.. 
normalmente cuado el San marca los 6.00 el IBEX siempre ha estado marcando sietemiles.. Nunca en ochomil...
asi que esto lo estan manteniendo aritficialmente.. (auqne ya se sabe de sobras) pero esta MUY POR ENCIMA de lo real.
Y para mi TEF deberia irse YA a los 12


----------



## trastamara (10 Ago 2011)

gamba dijo:


> Del twitter de zero hedge, como sea cierto tenemos un Lehman Bros. en el viejo mundo:
> 
> zerohedge zerohedge
> RT @BergenCapital: rumours that a French Bank is just about to go under. Sarkozy has been in an emergency meeting all day
> 28 minutes ago



Apuntan a SocGen:

Ahora mismo
SOCIETE GRAL 20,700 -5,32 *-20,43*


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Calla, calla, que ahora hacen algo. Sale el Bernanke vestido de oso panda, o cualquier mandanga y lo ponen todo verde.



Creo que lo peor que podría hacer Bernanke es disfrazarse de oso, eso si que sería un buen susto para los mercados, sería un mensaje claro


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

El SAN reanuda la cotización, de 5,876 ha pasado a 5,89, y ahora sigue subiendo...


PD: Ya no sube.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

Sr Claca, sabe usted que a veces hago mis pinitos de AT. Pero lo que estoy viendo en san me lleva a pensar en que puede llegar a ..... 3€??' Luego pego gráfica, es que se me queman las palomitas!


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Intento de rebote ahora. A ver si aguanta



tie que rebotar , porque un rebote tie que haber 8:

bueno atacamos el 8000 donde esta el 74,6 % de toda la subida 6700-12240 y un hueco sino rebotamos aqui rebotamos en los 3000


----------



## jelou (10 Ago 2011)

Hamiho Desenladrillador dijo:


> yo cuento al menos OCHO días.
> 
> Los 5 días de la semana pasada, más los 3 de esta semana contando el día de hoy que seguro acaba en rojo porque ya estamos en -3,50%
> 
> ...



Dicen que el record son 13 días seguidos :fiufiu:


----------



## Sinton & Nison (10 Ago 2011)

Con actualizaciones de los datos


The Run On SocGen Begins? Bank Down 17% On Rumors It Is On The Verge


Submitted by Tyler Durden on 08/10/2011 - 09:56
Update: SOCGEN NOT IMMEDIATELY AVAILABLE FOR COMMENT: RTRS.

Following earlier news that French CDS hit a record high on a rumor of an imminent French downgrade, the bloodbath in financials, first started in Italy, with 3 consecutive halts in Intesa causing endless headaches for Italin investors, the red tide has now shifted over to France, where SocGen, three years after fooling the Chairsatan that the world was ending and pushing him to cut rates by an unprecedented 0.75% on what was a trader error, now succeeded in getting the chairsatan to extend ZIRP for two years... And still that is not helping. SocGen was down 17%21% as recently as minutes ago, on a repeat rumor that SocGen is indeed on the verge of insolvency, and that it participated in an extraordinary meeting convened by Sarkozy this morning. We are following the story and will let you know if we see any halt in the relentless selling of the bank which is rapidly becoming the next Lehman. Elsewgere, BNP was down over 8%10%, and Credit Agricole about -7.5%9.2%. "If credit default swaps on France are under attack that’s not a good sign,” said Yves Marcais, a sales trader at Global Equities in Paris. “That means that France is under attack and that’s worrisome. French banks hold a lot of French bonds." Translated: another vicious and quite toxic catch 22, stemming from the blow out in French CDS. When will they ever learn?








----

The Run On SocGen Begins? Bank Down 17% On Rumors It Is On The Verge | ZeroHedge


..


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

USA 1 (bank of america) - EU 1 (SG)


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

TIPOA dijo:


> hay una cosa que me mosquea..
> normalmente cuado el San marca los 6.00 el IBEX siempre ha estado marcando sietemiles.. Nunca en ochomil...
> asi que esto lo estan manteniendo aritficialmente.. (auqne ya se sabe de sobras) pero esta MUY POR ENCIMA de lo real.
> Y para mi TEF deberia irse YA a los 12



Mi teoría es que SAN está infravalorado. Precisamente entré porque como banco ha estado cotizando con bastante descuento. Y al resto de la banca, pues tres cuartos de lo mismo.

El guano de Francia todavía es un rumor. Si se desmintiera, petardazo p'arriba


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> si quiebra un banco francess, no hay soporte 7900 ni leches. Directos al averno



Sobre todo si es el BNP, que no es la banqueta de mi cocina.


----------



## jelou (10 Ago 2011)

Que está pasando con los bancos gabachos? :8::8::8::8:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Ago 2011)

El Santander por debajo de 6, es el apocalipsis.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

malditos bastardos dijo:


> el santander por debajo de 6, es el apocalipsis.



apocalipshiiiit


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ago 2011)

mulder dijo:


> creo que lo peor que podría hacer bernanke es disfrazarse de oso, eso si que sería un buen susto para los mercados, sería un mensaje claro :d



muahahhahahah


----------



## palote (10 Ago 2011)

Estimados conforeros, una pregunta desde el acojone:

¿debo tener miedo a todo esto?


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Ago 2011)

Señores alguna sociedad que cotice en bolsa y se dedique a las palomitas?
Me parece que va a ser lo que va a subir a corto...al menos en este hilo.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (10 Ago 2011)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El Santander por debajo de 6, es el apocalipsis.



Esto lo arregla Alonso con una pole. No problem.::


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

como me lo estoy pasando  (estoy fuera)

mi pesame a los q estan dentro y largo :


----------



## Misterio (10 Ago 2011)

En Francia alguién esta empezando a hacer la de Gila "Alguién ha matado a alguién..."


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

Ni en vacaciones puedo uno descansar.

Y Bankia? ahora resulta que bankia es mas solvente que Societe Generale?

:XX::XX:


----------



## p1p0 (10 Ago 2011)

Moody's y Fitch confirman el rating 'AAA' de Francia - elEconomista.es

Curioso


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

palote dijo:


> Estimados conforeros, una pregunta desde el acojone:
> 
> ¿debo tener miedo a todo esto?



Si el miedo es simplemente a una rebaja de rating a Francia, YO CREO QUE NO. 

PD: Lo sé, puedo ser carne de owned


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

hay que me lol por debajo de 8000


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ago 2011)

7.999,60 -5,09% -429,30


----------



## sumer (10 Ago 2011)

Estamos ya en 7miles?¿, joe esto va en serio.


----------



## Taquión (10 Ago 2011)

Jooooder ha bajado de 8000 ::!!!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Ago 2011)

¿Dónde pensáis que estará el tope del SAN? Lo digo para comprar, jeje...


----------



## sen (10 Ago 2011)

se perdieron los 8000

7.981,90	-5,30% -447,00 puntos	16:23:07


----------



## Topongo (10 Ago 2011)

-5.40% a tomar por culo...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Ago 2011)

Santander baja un 9% ¿El fin del mundo está cerca?


----------



## Diegales (10 Ago 2011)

Ibex 7966.50 -462.40 (-5.49%)


----------



## sumer (10 Ago 2011)

7.938,90

-5,81%


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

BANCO SANTANDER 5,805 € 
Max: 6,559
Min: 5,800
-8,57 %

Y otra vez parada :ouch:

Y el IBEX en 7938 ::


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

cual era el suelo del indice? cero? ::


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2011)

Ya estamos por debajo de 8.000... ¿ retiro mis ahorros de los bancos mañana ?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

Estimados conforeros, llegamos al límite. Como humildemente estimé, la zona de parada tendría que estar entre los 7900 y 8100. Todo esto suponiendo que los gráficos ya hayan descontado esto de SG (que por cierto, ¿no había sido rescatada ya?). Ahora bien, quién le echa pelotas para ponerse largo?

edito: me parece que me zampo un owned por espabilao...


----------



## Arcano (10 Ago 2011)

Aqui no gana uno para sustos. ::

Adiox a los 8.000 points.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Ago 2011)

Vamos a morir.


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Ago 2011)

Tounel no va a dar a basto hoy XD


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (10 Ago 2011)

Mierda, ahora que es cuando más interesante se pone me piro. Sostenerlo ahi abajo mientras estoy fuera.


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

¡¡ No me jo... con Soc.Gen.!!

Tengo una cuenta con 100 y pico euros abierta desde la Caixa desde hace tiempo para tener una salida rápida por si aquí petaba o corralitaba el sistema.
En el hilo de inversiones fuimos unos cuantos que la hicimos. Vaya tela :

Pd. Señores pasajeros, bienvenidos a los sietemiles !!!


----------



## morgan (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Mi teoría es que SAN está infravalorado.



Ahora mismo SAN 5.75 (-9.32 %) :8:.

Esto es el apocalipsis.


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ago 2011)

Caida, libre. ¡Aleluya!


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Mi teoría es que SAN está infravalorado. Precisamente entré porque como banco ha estado cotizando con bastante descuento. Y al resto de la banca, pues tres cuartos de lo mismo.
> 
> El guano de Francia todavía es un rumor. Si se desmintiera, petardazo p'arriba



Infravalorado??.
pues mi sensacion es que actualmente esta SOBRE valorado algo asi como un 20% respecto al IBEX.. sobre todo ten en cuenta que la peña en cuanto la cosa va chunga siempre mete las perras en las marias.... y estas hoy en dia son dos TEF y SAN.. ambas, si no fuese por el acojone general, para mi, deberian de estar aprox sobre un 25% MENOS tranquilamente, y el IBEX.. ahora mismo deberia de marcar los 6500 como mucho. sinceramente, y hasta que eso no suceda (las dos cosas a ser posible) a mi no me van a ver.. lo que estan haciendo de mantenerlas a traves de gacelillas y artificialmente va a llevar muchos por delante .. esta bolsa necesita una leche de ordago para sanearse adecuadamente


----------



## Perezoso (10 Ago 2011)

¿caerán los 8000?

8.019,20
-4,86% -409,70 pt


----------



## Topongo (10 Ago 2011)

Supongo que los nietos de mis nietos podrán vender mis santanderes a 8


----------



## Janluxe (10 Ago 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> -5.40% *a tomar por culo...*



Lo suscribo.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

recuperamos los 8000


----------



## EL_LIMITE (10 Ago 2011)

MEGAOWNED: Buenas tardes, acabo de llegar del curro, joder y no pedi las vacaciones en AGOSTO porque agosto era un mes TRANQUILOOOOOO para la bolsa.


----------



## neofiz (10 Ago 2011)

si la economia española va a retroceder a niveles de 1997 porque debemos pensar que eso no afectará al IBEX.

De momento os recuerdo el 2002:

Grfico y Comentarios del 16/10/2002: IBEX 35


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estimados conforeros, llegamos al límite. Como humildemente estimé, la zona de parada tendría que estar entre los 7900 y 8100. Todo esto suponiendo que los gráficos ya hayan descontado esto de SG (que por cierto, ¿no había sido rescatada ya?). Ahora bien, quién le echa pelotas para ponerse largo?
> 
> edito: me parece que me zampo un owned por espabilao...



Yo me he cogido un mini ibex para no tener que meter stops por volatilidad. Es que vamos a ver, todo tiene un límite. Cuando SAN estaba a 4, luego a toro pasado hay gente que decía "quién la hubiera pillado". Pero en aquel momento, con los SAN a 4, había gente que pensaba en que esto era el fin de los fines y que podía morir cualquier banco, cualquiera.

Ahora todo el remolino este son por unas putas AA, joder. No perdamos el norte. A Francia igual hasta le viene bien para que se saneen, ya que es un país con capacidad europea, pero engreimiento latino.


----------



## Perezoso (10 Ago 2011)

joder se me acaba de romper la tecla F5 de tanto actualizar....


----------



## morgan (10 Ago 2011)

Perezoso dijo:


> ¿caerán los 8000?
> 
> 8.019,20
> -4,86% -409,70 pt



Ya cayeron. Hemos llegado a 7933.


----------



## jelou (10 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> ¡¡ No me jo... con Soc.Gen.!!
> 
> Tengo una cuenta con 100 y pico euros abierta desde la Caixa desde hace tiempo para tener una salida rápida por si aquí petaba o corralitaba el sistema.
> En el hilo de inversiones fuimos unos cuantos que la hicimos. Vaya tela :
> ...



:XX::XX::XX::XX: bancolchón es tu mejor amigo, ese no quiebra ::


----------



## MUGALARI (10 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> ¡¡ No me jo... con Soc.Gen.!!
> 
> Tengo una cuenta con 100 y pico euros abierta desde la Caixa desde hace tiempo para tener una salida rápida por si aquí petaba o corralitaba el sistema.
> En el hilo de inversiones fuimos unos cuantos que la hicimos. Vaya tela :
> ...



Pues yo tengo otra y no con 100
BuAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:vomito:


----------



## INTRUDER (10 Ago 2011)

Lo tenia que aclarar J******** en su "caralibro"

El deficit de Grecia aumenta un *24%* hasta Julio.

Ni FMI; ni BCE, ni ostias, QUIEBRA INMEDIATA. ::


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

+1 Neofiz
La bolsa esta absolutamente politizada y solo quieren venderla cara a la galeria a los precios que esta. (y no a los que realmente deberia de estar)
no se puede pensar que las constructoras estan todas en suspension y a los cabrones de los bancos se vayan de rositas.... han de caer mucho, mucho mas
Y telefonica TAMBIEN..... esa la primera


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2011)

El SP no es el Ibex.
El SP no es el Ibex.
El SP no es el Ibex.

Pues no, repetirlo no me funciona... aguanto ese larguito... de momento...


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Ago 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Ya cayeron. Hemos llegado a 7933.



Están tonteando, como el que mete el dedo gordo del pie en la piscina para ver como está el agua...


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

jelou dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX: bancolchón es tu mejor amigo, ese no quiebra ::



Que no quiebra? Como a Trichi le dé por meterle caña a la impresora, te vas a divertir


----------



## kokaine (10 Ago 2011)

Por ver algo positivo en todo esto.

Ayer el SP reboto despues de testear dos veces los 1100. Esta claro que que quiere volver a probarse, y cuanto mas se pruebe mas posibilidades hay de que aguante. 

Aunque tambien recordar en que marzo de 2009 necesito de 5 dias para fundir los 1100, y una vez fundidos en 2 dias estaba en 900.


----------



## diluido (10 Ago 2011)

Recuperamos 8000, pero parece que sin fuerza para rebote.


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Ago 2011)

Cómo estoy disfrutando ... joder ...


----------



## Jamóncontomate (10 Ago 2011)

Madre del amor hermoso, mañana me entra dinero para comprar...¿pero qué hago?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

creo que vienen más curvas....


----------



## gamba (10 Ago 2011)

zerohedge zerohedge
RTRS - SOCIETE GENERALE WAS NOT PRESENT AT MEETING WITH FRENCH PRESIDENT SARKOZY THIS MORNING: OFFICIAL AT SARKOZY'S OFFICE
2 minutes ago


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

diluido dijo:


> Recuperamos 8000, pero parece que sin fuerza para rebote.



Lo de siempre. Pasará algo tras el cierre, y mañana apertura con gap alcista o bajista de mil pares de narices. Una moneda al aire


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2011)

@Jamóncontomate: compre latunes...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

si hay algun momento para iniciar reboton es este sin duda


----------



## diluido (10 Ago 2011)

8100 esto va pa arriba señores.... rápido que nos los quitan!! )


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

estamos viviendo momentos historicos (llega la segunda ronda de la recesion)


----------



## lopintan (10 Ago 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

No pensaba que hoy cayeramos por debajo de 8000....todo se acelera shurmanos!


----------



## jelou (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Que no quiebra? Como a Trichi le dé por meterle caña a la impresora, te vas a divertir



Y tu... y todos


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (10 Ago 2011)

SOC GENERAL en -20%

Sarkozy ha tenido que interrumpir de forma *INMEDIATA* sus vacaciones santillana y volver a Paris.
Ya esta esta en Paris y lleva reunido mas de 6 horas seguidas.

Moodys, Fitch y S&P han tenido que confirmar las 3 AAA 's de Francia ... alguien lo dudaba?


----------



## diluido (10 Ago 2011)

Pues parece que no puede.... parece que para abajo a probar los 8000 de nuevo?


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2011)

Ahora nos vienen con que los SG era una errata...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Ago 2011)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Cómo estoy disfrutando ... joder ...



Pues yo no mucho, estoy muy fastidiado, me ha pillado largo.


----------



## jelou (10 Ago 2011)

diluido dijo:


> 8100 esto va pa arriba señores.... rápido que nos los quitan!! )



8: corre a comprar, si eso ya te seguimos :baba:


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Ago 2011)

Uhmmm ... seguro que detrás de todo esto están los gringos ... es que son unos envidiosos ..


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

TIPOA dijo:


> Infravalorado??.
> pues mi sensacion es que actualmente esta SOBRE valorado algo asi como un 20% respecto al IBEX.. sobre todo ten en cuenta que la peña en cuanto la cosa va chunga siempre mete las perras en las marias.... y estas hoy en dia son dos TEF y SAN.. ambas, si no fuese por el acojone general, para mi, deberian de estar aprox sobre un 25% MENOS tranquilamente, y el IBEX.. ahora mismo deberia de marcar los 6500 como mucho. sinceramente, y hasta que eso no suceda (las dos cosas a ser posible) a mi no me van a ver.. lo que estan haciendo de mantenerlas a traves de gacelillas y artificialmente va a llevar muchos por delante .. esta bolsa necesita una leche de ordago para sanearse adecuadamente



No te creas. Ha habido mucho miedo a la banca, a pesar del ciclo alcista desde 2009. Hasta hace "cuatro días", en el ciclo alcista tras el primer derrumbe, se argumentaba que SAN llegaría a cotizar a 17 en base a que conseguiría unos resultados similares a los que consiguió en 2010. Fíjate si tiene descuento. Puedes argumentar que SAN debería valer los 6 actuales porque divise nubarrones negros, pero de ahí a decir que "de toda la vida sobrevalorada", pues como que no.


----------



## diluido (10 Ago 2011)

Preparense... es el momento de invertir en...


----------



## Jamóncontomate (10 Ago 2011)

¿A dónde vas? 

Vuelve ahora mismo a los 7miles!

:no:


----------



## Charlatan (10 Ago 2011)

Mientras todo pasa en Francia,aqui estamos en buenas manos ...


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Ago 2011)

Amos que nos vamos .... esos 8000 ... creo qwue vuelve a perforarlos, como si buscara petróleo en el Golfo de Méjico ..


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

jelou dijo:


> Y tu... y todos



Bueno, yo estoy protegido con acciones....oh wait!


----------



## neofiz (10 Ago 2011)

TIPOA dijo:


> +1 Neofiz
> La bolsa esta absolutamente politizada y solo quieren venderla cara a la galeria a los precios que esta. (y no a los que realmente deberia de estar)
> no se puede pensar que las constructoras estan todas en suspension y a los cabrones de los bancos se vayan de rositas.... han de caer mucho, mucho mas
> Y telefonica TAMBIEN..... esa la primera



Es que yo en 2002 comia todos los dias y los pensionistas que conocia cobraban su pensión y el IBEX cayó a 5000. Pero no hubo mad max.

Así que relacionar la caida del IBEX con el mad-max es de gilipollas. Las empresas más grandes de España no son el motor de la economia, el motor son las pymes que juntas son cientos de veces más productivas que todo el IBEX junto.

Las empresas que exportan y consiguen divisas son pymes. El IBEX es un holding sobrevalorado como los pisos y la construcción que absorbe el dinero de las pymes con sus servicios monopolistas. 

Si las pymes son las que sufren la crisis es lógico que el IBEX caiga tarde o temprano a niveles proporcionales a la caida de las pymes.


----------



## Perezoso (10 Ago 2011)

Hamiho Desenladrillador dijo:


> SOC GENERAL en -20%
> 
> Sarkozy ha tenido que interrumpir de forma *INMEDIATA* sus vacaciones santillana y volver a Paris.
> Ya esta esta en Paris y lleva reunido mas de 6 horas seguidas.
> ...



CRED.AGRICOL no le va a la zaga....

5,663 
-1,22 
*-17,76 *


----------



## diluido (10 Ago 2011)

¿Cómo veis acciona para entrar?


----------



## jelou (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Bueno, yo estoy protegido con acciones....oh wait!



invierteh en un pisitoh que nunca baja :Baile:


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

Ja ja ja cómo está Cárpatos de cabreado !!!!

Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets



En este casino salvaje acabamos de batir el récord, 100 puntos del futuro del dax de subida en segundos y 40 puntos en décimas de segundo, lo hemos conseguido, hemos convertido el mercado en un maldito casino. Mi voto es por la prohibición de las maquinitas, caiga quien caiga. ¿Ven por que recomiendo estar fuera incluso para intradía?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

ahora parece que los cuidadores se están poniendo en marcha. Es lo que tiene currar viendo el Sálvame.


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

1) Caída por problemas técnicos
2) Comparecencia de urgencia del ministro de finanzas francés con voz temblorosa estandard para decir que los especulatas no tienen ni idea y que un respeto a los hijos de la Revolución, y que Francia es la ostia
2bis) Turno de preguntas sin respuesta (modelo Salgado), o cierre de comparecencia con un _merci beaucoup_ (modelo Obama)
3) Valoración de la comparecencia con más caídas para mañana

No podían ser menos que Obama y Salgado

Como si lo estuviera viendo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Ago 2011)

Cuanto era el "mistico" de robotic.... Al final tendremos que "adorarle"..... Yo por lo menos, hoy he ganado algo, aunque parezca increible con mis urbas..... Bueno, he compensado parte de mis perdidas de dias anteriores


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> No te creas. Ha habido mucho miedo a la banca, a pesar del ciclo alcista desde 2009. Hasta hace "cuatro días", en el ciclo alcista tras el primer derrumbe, se argumentaba que SAN llegaría a cotizar a 17 en base a que conseguiría unos resultados similares a los que consiguió en 2010. Fíjate si tiene descuento. Puedes argumentar que SAN debería valer los 6 actuales porque divise nubarrones negros, pero de ahí a decir que "de toda la vida sobrevalorada", pues como que no.



Yo creo que el SAN esta precisamente mas sobrevalorado (como valro refugio para abueletes y tal) precisamente desde marzo del 2009.


----------



## Novamas (10 Ago 2011)

Esto nunca baja. 

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/b3l9NAilFE4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

cuidado q aun no a cantado la gorda, hace amagos de querer subir pero lo aostian


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ago 2011)

Ferrovial y Ebro en verde, con dos cojones.


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

neofiz dijo:


> Es que yo en 2002 comia todos los dias y los pensionistas que conocia cobraban su pensión y el IBEX cayó a 5000. Pero no hubo mad max.
> 
> Así que relacionar la caida del IBEX con el mad-max es de gilipollas. Las empresas más grandes de España no son el motor de la economia, el motor son las pymes que juntas son cientos de veces más productivas que todo el IBEX junto.
> 
> ...



++++++1111111111111 estamos de acuerdo


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

mañana nos moveremos entre 8000 y 7000, el primero lo tocamos a las 9 y el segundo a las 5 y media


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2011)

neofiz dijo:


> Las empresas que exportan y consiguen divisas son pymes. El IBEX es un holding sobrevalorado como los pisos y la construcción que absorbe el dinero de las pymes con sus servicios monopolistas.
> 
> Si las pymes son las que sufren la crisis es lógico que el IBEX caiga tarde o temprano a niveles proporcionales a la caida de las pymes.



Aunque pueda compartir parte de su comentario aquí se ha pasado usteq.
Cójase la lista del ibex y dígame si no consiguen divisas. Tal vez el caso más llamativo sea Inditex, pero tambien están Repsol, Indra, Telefónica, Gamesa... oh, wait! :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

ahora si que pueden dar un buen rebote hasta el viernes , recuerden amigos que si hay rebaja de rating la tendran que hacer el viernes al cierre un saludo


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

mañana nos moveremos entre 8000 y 7000, el primero lo tocamos a las 9 y el segundo a las 5 y media


----------



## Seren (10 Ago 2011)

Estoy oyendo hablar de sobre e infravaloraciones de multinacionales como Santander o Telefonica. Hay que tener en cuenta que la mitad de sus activos están fuera de españa en paises que crecen al 8%, no solo hay que tener en cuenta la pésima situacion de Spain.

Con eso lo digo todo...


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2011)

CronistaDelFinal dijo:


> RT @BergenCapital: rumours that a French Bank is just about to go under. Sarkozy has been in an emergency meeting all day
> 28 minutes ago
> :8: Teneis Palomite? ::



Tenemos!!! 

¿Sería BNP, verdad?

Esto se pone interesante







Dragín Khan one more time ::


----------



## sinnombrex (10 Ago 2011)

Me lo estoy pasando en grande, aunque me acojona ver a ING en -10%...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

Quien opere en el daxie debe estar alucinando, sr.Pollastre como esta su niña, ha visto usted lo que ha sucedido? No tengo palabras.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Estoy oyendo hablar de sobre e infravaloraciones de multinacionales como Santander o Telefonica. Hay que tener en cuenta que la mitad de sus activos están fuera de españa en paises que crecen al 8%, no solo hay que tener en cuenta la pésima situacion de Spain.
> 
> Con eso lo digo todo...



si, para esas multinacionales es mas importante brasil......oh wait !!!!:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

Pues bien, la France en apuros. Sarko está preparando medidas para reducir el déficit. Los vecinos son un poco reacios a devolver _derechos adquiridos_


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ago 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> Tenemos!!!
> 
> ¿Sería BNP, verdad?
> 
> ...



Si es BNP la hostia me parece floja.


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Me temo que el 8000 no tiene muchas ganas de aguantar


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

recortan a chipre hay que joderse hahaha


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Estoy oyendo hablar de sobre e infravaloraciones de multinacionales como Santander o Telefonica. Hay que tener en cuenta que la mitad de sus activos están fuera de españa en paises que crecen al 8%, no solo hay que tener en cuenta la pésima situacion de Spain.
> 
> Con eso lo digo todo...



Ese es el problema que estan en Brasil :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2011)

Vamos que nos vamos ¡¡¡¡.... Cayendo por debajo de 8.000 otra vez...¡¡¡¡


----------



## diluido (10 Ago 2011)

Perdiendo el 8.000 a la de 1 2 3....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Estoy oyendo hablar de sobre e infravaloraciones de multinacionales como Santander o Telefonica. Hay que tener en cuenta que la mitad de sus activos están fuera de españa en paises que crecen al 8%, no solo hay que tener en cuenta la pésima situacion de Spain.
> 
> Con eso lo digo todo...



Claro eso paises crecen ad infinitud y no van a sufrir la recesión...ooohhhh fuck! :ouch:


----------



## lokeno100 (10 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> recortan a chipre hay que joderse hahaha



¿Cuál es el mínimo histórico del IBex35 desde que existe, alguien lo sabe?, es decir el mínimo de los mínimos.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

cuidado , que es a chipre a la que an recortado


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

golllllllllllllllllllllllllllll de señor

 me lo estoy pasando teta jajajja


----------



## kokaine (10 Ago 2011)

al S%P le faltan 30 puntos para tocar el 1100, que se le ve que tiene ganas; Asi que dependera de que lo haga o no en la proxima media hora para saber si perdemos o no los 8k.


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Enésimo intento de rebote, veamos ahora.. 16:55


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Ago 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> ¿cuál es el mínimo histórico del ibex35 desde que existe, alguien lo sabe?, es decir el mínimo de los mínimos.



lo quieres en euros, pesetas, reales, o maravedís (maravedies???)?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

Vamos a ver, tiernas gacelas, que no veis que bancos como BNP paribas y SG estan cayendo un 20% en una sola sesion, eso es algo increible, en el santander por caidas de mas del 3% se crean reuniones para valorar lo ocurrido no me imagino ya, una caida de esta maginitud. Lo dicho, nunca habia visto esto, ni lo que ha ocurrido en el daxie, nunca jamas, hasta hoy. Ni en lehman.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Quien opere en el daxie debe estar alucinando, sr.Pollastre como esta su niña, ha visto usted lo que ha sucedido? No tengo palabras.



El Sr. Pollastre es como Soros. Hoy no operaba... :rolleye:


----------



## MUGALARI (10 Ago 2011)

Societe generale 22,125 -14,95% 
credit agricole 5,932 -13,85% 
bnp paribas 35,900 -8,73%


----------



## Jamóncontomate (10 Ago 2011)

¿Dónde están los gurús del hilo cuando se les necesita?

¿Se han hecho ricos ya?


----------



## lokeno100 (10 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo quieres en euros, pesetas, reales, o maravedís (maravedies???)?



en euros si puede ser si no en neopesetas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Ago 2011)

pobre Tonuel :

Le va a llevar horas emitir todos los certificados ::

Y pollastre desaparecido......... me temo que le han violentado a la niña con tanta volatilidad :fiufiu:

Como llevo unos dias enfermo me entretengo viendo el panorama........... son dias de esos para el TT mas puro y duro y yo sin cuenta en R4 :S seguro que me forraba inocho:

aqui os dejo una instantanea de los que confiaban en un rebote y aguantaron el tiron


----------



## morgan (10 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los gurús del hilo cuando se les necesita?



Están abriendo cortos como posesos .


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el mínimo histórico del IBex35 desde que existe, alguien lo sabe?, es decir el mínimo de los mínimos.



Igual esto te puede servir

Últimos 15 años de Ibex:

Graficos IBEX 35, Bolsa: volumen, maximos y minimos, por periodos, comparativas

En la anterior crisis (.com y 11S), palmó un 60% desde máximos.

En esta, lleva un 50% desde máximos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los gurús del hilo cuando se les necesita?
> 
> ¿Se han hecho ricos ya?



Estaran un poco perdidos, yo lo estaria, si los 8100 son zonas de rebote y algunos valores estan en soportes, y muchas mas cosas, pero que un BNP caiga un 20% es algo que se escapa a la gacelada, tierne, en la puberta o ya con cara de leon. Mejor fuera de mercado que esto abre todos los dias.


----------



## Charlatan (10 Ago 2011)

Inversores... en la calle esta el negocio!!!!!!


----------



## Novamas (10 Ago 2011)

No se si comprar SAN, o meterme en una hipoteca. :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

Los noticieros son la leche:
en el 24h
-La bolsa española baja porque baja WS
-Francia también se ve arrastrada.
-Francia recibe buena noticia. Confirman su AAA.

Quizás el razonamiento sea el inverso. Ya no hay más pasta para aguantar el chiringuito, y lo de la posible quiebra gabacha sea un síntoma de ello.


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Las fuentes oficiales dicen que la banca gabacha palma por los rumores ya desmentidos de una posible rebaja de rating a Francia. Si el motivo real de la bajada es realmente ése, estoy muy tranquilo, aun cuando hubiera tal rebaja.


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

pues si con la crisis .com y el 11S palmo un 60%
esta, una crisis "global".. deberia de palmar???? un 70,80,90%???? 
hagan juego señores.........
las punto com mayoritariamente podriamos inscribirlas en USA... los 11S vale.. terrorismo global y tal... 
ahora. paises primer mundo en banca rota... economia a tomar por culo, problemas de moneda. ect, ect ect....... deberiamos de perder MUCHO MAS que con las .com


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2011)

O sea que es Groupama la que se va al pedo, no?
El Twitter de BergenCapital habla de que *"GROUPAMA are bust"*
*
DIOS SANTOOOOOOOOO!!!*


----------



## Jamóncontomate (10 Ago 2011)

Calopezzz!!!

Cierra el resto del foro que estamos todos aquí!!!


----------



## Misterio (10 Ago 2011)

No va a quedar ni la campana de Wall Street.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Ago 2011)

Novamas dijo:


> No se si comprar SAN, o meterme en una hipoteca. :



diversifique riesgos........compre SAN e hipotequese ::

Las san son una buena opcion .......... a 4 lereles......o unos largos en el entorno de los 6000 :no: , para hipotecarse cuente conmigo puede ofrecerle muchas alternativas para arruinarle


----------



## morgan (10 Ago 2011)

Ibex 7985 again. 

Que espectaculo. :cook:


----------



## Skche_III (10 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Calopezzz!!!
> 
> Cierra el resto del foro que estamos todos aquí!!!



farlópez: "¿cómoOOo0oo? no te oigo!!!"


----------



## Perezoso (10 Ago 2011)

gensanta

7.980,10
-5,32% -448,80 pt


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Ago 2011)

juer..juer..juer ....no va quedar ni el apuntaor ... vaya baño de guano tienen ustedes esta tarde ...


----------



## Topongo (10 Ago 2011)

Este es el nuevo hilo refugio para cuando el Euribor no sube...
A la gente le encanta estas cosas


----------



## Change (10 Ago 2011)

Esto va directo a 6700 y si lo de Societe G. se confirma...... Cacha Banca (self bank, la cacha, societe) se perforan.

Aparte de estos desajustes habituales en el monopoly (bolsa) podeis recomendarme un broker online bueno bonito y barato, la semana que viene empiezo vacaciones y se prevee que va estar animada.

Jod.r con el tiempo que no me metia en bolsa y al final volvere pa dentro 

Saludos y haber como acaba hoy la fiesta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

Testimonio en directo:

Panico y nadie sabe el porque, por lo que tiene pinta de manos muy muy fuertes, muchisimas operaciones con muchisimo volumen, estan jugando jugadores muy fuertes.


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

San un -8% no ta mal ........ y lo que le queda..........


----------



## RNSX (10 Ago 2011)

Me levanto de la siesta y me encuentro esto!!!! que habeis hecho???
Diox, que destrozo lo del SAN, me temo que voy a estar dentro hasta que lo dirijan los biznietos de botín


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

Lo dicho, mi recomendacion ya seas gacela baja o alta, es fuera de mercado, porque aqui los bandazos son tremendos.


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2011)

Tiene que ser Societé Generale. Busque, busque en Twitter....


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Testimonio en directo:
> 
> Panico y nadie sabe el porque, por lo que tiene pinta de manos muy muy fuertes, muchisimas operaciones con muchisimo volumen, estan jugando jugadores muy fuertes.



¿Fuente de dichas declaraciones?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> Tiene que ser Societé Generale. Busque, busque en Twitter....



Por lo menos las personas que yo he consultado manejan eso pero de rumores, no tienen nada escrtio.

Lo manejan como yo aqui mirando la playa, no hay nada en claro, twitter ya sabemos lo que es.


----------



## 2plx2 (10 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Testimonio en directo:
> 
> Panico y nadie sabe el porque, por lo que tiene pinta de manos muy muy fuertes, muchisimas operaciones con muchisimo volumen, estan jugando jugadores muy fuertes.



Agradezco mucho sus comentarios me ayudan a ampliar mi perspectiva del asunto.


----------



## sinnombrex (10 Ago 2011)

Hoy estoy viendo mas claro que nunca lo que nos recomendaba Claca y otros foreros experimentados en estos temas. 
Nunca cojais el cuchillo que cae... que facil lo digo a agua pasada y que dificil es verlo en otros momentos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Fuente de dichas declaraciones?



Traders profesionales.


----------



## Gamu (10 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Testimonio en directo:
> 
> Panico y nadie sabe el porque, por lo que tiene pinta de manos muy muy fuertes, muchisimas operaciones con muchisimo volumen, estan jugando jugadores muy fuertes.



Esto me recuerda al dicho: si estas en una mesa de poker, y no sabes quien es el tonto, entonces es que eres tu.

El 7800 chicos, ese es el nivel a partir del cual puede haber rebote.


----------



## Arraez (10 Ago 2011)

Esto es lo que están haciendo las manos fuertes desde el viernes pasado:

"Aquí hay un árbol,
aquí hay un río,
se cae el árbol,
salpica el río...
QUE OS DEN POR CULOOO!!!!!"

::


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

cuidado con querer adelantarse al rebote

quedarse largo al cierre te puede hacer q a las 9 seas rico o q tengas q comer en caritas

tengan cuidado señores


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

Sr.Pollastre cuelgue usted un pantallazo de la niña!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kokaine (10 Ago 2011)

El crash bursátil hace un agujero en las cuentas de ACS, BBVA, Sacyr y Sabadell - elConfidencial.com

Interesante.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (10 Ago 2011)

Eon, Rwe, Allianz...buf


----------



## kor (10 Ago 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> Esto me recuerda al dicho: si estas en una mesa de poker, y no sabes quien es el tonto, entonces es que eres tu.
> 
> El 7800 chicos, ese es el nivel a partir del cual puede haber rebote.



¿Entonces compro ya 10000 SAN?


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2011)

¿Alguien sabe ya de que entramado francés se trata?
los que vivís en Francia: ¿Habeis oido o leido algo en los medios?
¿Que opina de esto Sarkozy?

y la pregunta más importante....

¿Dónde está Juan Claudio TRANCHETTE??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

un poquito de maquillaje?


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

‪Marcha funebre - Chopin‬&rlm; - YouTube

dedicada al ibex


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

Madre mia que velones niño, a ver quien es el guapo que se mete, y pone un stop de 80 puntos minimo para que no le barran.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

ghkghk no meta dinero aun !!!!!!!

meta toda la pasta en el SAN la semana q viene y seguro q acaba de consejero delegado


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2011)

Del twitter de serohedge ahora mismo

" zerohedge zerohedge
*would be so funny if BAC tumbles 20%* during fairholme call... just sayin"

Este tío tiene que ser forero, FIJO!!!!


----------



## Jamóncontomate (10 Ago 2011)

Ratatatatata, triple doble del CAC!


----------



## Topongo (10 Ago 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> El crash bursátil hace un agujero en las cuentas de ACS, BBVA, Sacyr y Sabadell - elConfidencial.com
> 
> Interesante.



Es que lo de florentino merece un hilo para el solito.
Ya lo he reiterado muchas veces, pero creo que es el mayor PEPITO del pais, bueno ACS.
La liada que tiene con iberdrola es de aupa.


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Ratatatatata, triple doble del CAC!



Toooooomaaaaaa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

La fuerza les ha abandonado....vamosnos para abajo


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Ratatatatata, triple doble del CAC!



eso es señal de suelo

ya solo hace falta tener cojones de ponerse largo ::


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Es que lo de florentino merece un hilo para el solito.
> Ya lo he reiterado muchas veces, pero creo que es el mayor PEPITO del pais, bueno ACS.
> La liada que tiene con iberdrola es de aupa.



Pues para la plebe es de los mejores empresarioh del país. Aunque debe de ser porque el Madrid es favorito para ganar la Supercopa este año ::


----------



## kokaine (10 Ago 2011)

Estan diciendo por Intereconomia que parece que han pillado a Societe Generale mitiendo en las provisiones que ha echo por el tema griego; parece que son muuucho mas de lo que ha dicho.


----------



## EL FARAON (10 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ‪Marcha funebre - Chopin‬&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> dedicada al ibex



Yo quiero ver los certificados de Tonuel...


----------



## Yo2k1 (10 Ago 2011)

BANK OF AMERICA Cotización de BANK OF AMERICA
6,7600 -11,05% -0,8400

Estos se hunden. 30% de caida en dos dias? eso no es practicamente una ruina total?


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2011)

*BergenCapital Mike Bergen
Gives me the lolz: S&P'S SWANN SAYS "FRENCH GOVERNMENT HAS MORE SERIOUSNESS IN ADDRESSING FISCAL ISSUES" THAN US*


El Mike tiene también que ser forero 
Que galletaza, que galetazaaaa, madreeeeeeee!!!
:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## ProfePaco (10 Ago 2011)

joder, me acabo de despertar de la siesta....

que asco de verano


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> BANK OF AMERICA Cotización de BANK OF AMERICA
> 6,7600 -11,05% -0,8400
> 
> Estos se hunden. 30% de caida en dos dias? eso no es practicamente una ruina total?



agorero, pesimista, antipatriota 

si, por lo q dijeron aqui, esta muy mal ese banco..........pero bueno, el barbas a final de mes creo q traera regalos para todos...... 

(en serio, q HDLGP, van a tumbar todo en un mes para q haya una Q3)


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

hoy en la subasta ponen al ibex en 7500


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Ratatatatata, triple doble del CAC!



SOCERDÉ GENERALE -14,55%
CERDIT AGRICOLE -13,17%
BNP DEQUEVÁS -10,31%

putos gabachos, siempre robando protagonismo


----------



## neofiz (10 Ago 2011)

Yo ya me lo esperaba, por eso llamaron a mi madre para ofrecerle un depósito referenciado a la bolsa alemana y francesa el año pasado.

Le dije que no lo aceptara y me imaginé el crash bursátil como algo mas que probable.


----------



## Topongo (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Pues para la plebe es de los mejores empresarioh del país. Aunque debe de ser porque el Madrid es favorito para ganar la Supercopa este año ::



De todas formas me alegro esta vez el pez chico se ha pegado una buena indigestión intentando comerse al grande, veremos como sale de esta.
Y lo de la constructora Alemana pues tres cuartos de los mismo.
Serán cosas de seres superiores.

Ya veremos sin no acaba llevando al madrid por el mismo sitio


----------



## crisis? (10 Ago 2011)

Para mí que los usanos han filtrado mierda del sistema financiero francés (real o inventada) para desviar la presión que se les había puesto encima en los últimos días...


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

En la robasta digo yo que no dejaran cerrar por debajo de 8000, no? :


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

Vaos, rápido !!!!

acaba por encima o debajo de 8000

rosonero por encima


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> En la robasta digo yo que no dejaran cerrar por debajo de 8000, no? :



cuan largo me fiais, querido sancho ::

edito: yo digo q por debajo, en subasta lo hunden


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ago 2011)

No han tenido que infiltrar nada, parte gorda de la banca francesa y alemana esta jodidisima.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

Ya pueden ustedes comprar E.on un 12% mas barata que ayer. Corran que se acaban.


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

por debajo de los 8000 esa es mi apuesta.
y quizas cercano al 6%


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> No han tenido que infiltrar nada, parte gorda de la banca francesa y alemana esta jodidisima.



infiltrar? jugaban con alguna tendinitis? :fiufiu:


----------



## Yo2k1 (10 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Vaos, rápido !!!!
> 
> acaba por encima o debajo de 8000
> 
> rosonero por encima



En 8000 clavados, son asi de graciosos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Vaos, rápido !!!!
> 
> acaba por encima o debajo de 8000
> 
> rosonero por encima



Seamos optimistas... ¡¡¡ POR DEBAJO ¡¡¡


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

Yo digo que por encima, aunque sea una centésima ::


----------



## AssGaper (10 Ago 2011)

Ahora entiende uno la cancelacion de subastas de deuda española...


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> De todas formas me alegro esta vez el pez chico se ha pegado una buena indigestión intentando comerse al grande, veremos como sale de esta.



Y que lo digas: Floren pillado en Iberdrolas a 7,31 de media. Todo un crack


----------



## ProfePaco (10 Ago 2011)

acordaros de las palabras de SNB. "falta que salga toda la porquería que tienen los bancos"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

Sr.Muertoviviente, no se si sera usted una gacela loca con suerte, o el mayor leoncia que por aqui se pasa, pero mi palabra es mi palabra.


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2011)

Atentos al Dow Jones Industrial Average, y como va cayendo poquito a poco.


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Bajando en la robasta...


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Ago 2011)

España 35 7971.0 7976.0 17:31 -461.5 
Wall Street 10811.0 10815.0 17:31 -411.0 
Alemania 30 5602.0 5604.0 17:31 -0.5 
EUR/USD 14185.6 14186.6 17:31 -188.9 
Oro al contado 1779.20 1779.70 17:31 38.95 
Telefonica SA 13.4550 13.4550 17:30 -0.6950 
Banco Santander Central Hispano SA 5.8720 5.8720 17:30 -0.4770 
Crudo Ligero EEUU 8032.5 8038.5 17:31 


I was here y tó eso ...


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Ago 2011)

-5%

Creo que lo han clavado


----------



## morgan (10 Ago 2011)

Pues mi voto es que la robasta lo deja por debajo de los 8000.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

en serio, no se puede hacer una camiseta del foro o algo asi????

q pusiera "born in the USA guano (y europedo tambien)"


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Ago 2011)

España 35 7958.5 7963.5 17:33 -474.0 
Wall Street 10821.0 10825.0 17:33 -401.0 
Alemania 30 5625.0 5627.0 17:33 22.5 
EUR/USD 14183.6 14184.6 17:33 -190.9 
Oro al contado 1778.90 1779.40 17:33 38.65 
Telefonica SA 13.4550 13.4550 17:30 -0.6950 
Banco Santander Central Hispano SA 5.8720 5.8720 17:30 -0.4770 
Crudo Ligero EEUU 8027.0 8033.0 17:33


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

pare ser que ni los 7900 van a aguantar....


----------



## Yo2k1 (10 Ago 2011)

Y tan por debajo, vaya zarpazo de ultima hora

Se va practicamente al 6%


----------



## Kablete (10 Ago 2011)

Jajaja, problemas técnicos en el otro hilo de seguimiento del día... ::::::::


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

Cotizaciones del ndice Ibex 35 en Cotizalia.com

q chula ferrovial


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2011)

Yo creo que en la subasta no bajarán de 8000, más que nada por el efecto psicológico.
Aunque merecería estar en 7500 como mucho


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Muertoviviente, no se si sera usted una gacela loca con suerte, o el mayor leoncia que por aqui se pasa, pero mi palabra es mi palabra.



bueno hemos llegado al 8000 con un pequeño filtro 

ahora lo suyo es rebotar sino rebotamos aqui lo haremos en los 3000 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Muertoviviente, no se si sera usted una gacela loca con suerte, o el mayor leoncia que por aqui se pasa, pero mi palabra es mi palabra.



Creo recordar que el Sr. MV se puso largo hoy....


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

No vale apostar más allá de las 17:35 

Ahorro.com no me da datos


----------



## David_ (10 Ago 2011)

Esto demuestra que el ladrillo es siempre la mejor inversión. :XX:


----------



## Yo2k1 (10 Ago 2011)

ya cerro? infobolsa ya no se mueve.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

jajajajajajajajja q crackkkkkkkkks

creo q hemos cerrado haciendo triple suelo !!!!!


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno hemos llegado al 8000 con un pequeño filtro
> 
> ahora lo suyo es rebotar sino rebotamos aqui lo haremos en los 3000 8:



Muertoviviente, no me jodas ahora 

Por lo que más quieras, toca rebote. Ahora no te me acobardes con tres miles.


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Ago 2011)

Y según D. Aldono, lo de hoy es un aperitivo ... mañana nos licenciamos en ciencias guanescas ...


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

7966,0	-5,49%


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

7.966,00 -462,9 -5,49%


----------



## windslegend (10 Ago 2011)

En igmarkets esta a 7926/7946


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2011)

*muahahahahahahahahaha.... )



llego justo para el cierreeeeeeeeeee...................... *) ) ) ) ) )




Saludos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> 7966,0	-5,49%



que me da algo


----------



## windslegend (10 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> 7966,0	-5,49%



Definitivamente un gran día ::::


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> *muahahahahahahahahaha.... )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deja de hacer el idiota y a trabajar!


----------



## 2plx2 (10 Ago 2011)

Nos reímos pero ha sido una verdadera sangría, o nos reímos por eso mismo.


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2011)

Ni la banca de Francia, ni Alemania, ni el BCE, ni Obama....

Las bolsas europeas están cayendo por este notición terrible para nuestro futuro como continente: 

'Falete' se ofrece a TVE para presentarse al Festival de Eurovisin 2012 | Televisión | elmundo.es








_Ayyyyyyy, eseee spreeeeeaaaaaummmm 
de la deudaaaaaauuuuu
queeee tuuuuu meeee diiiissteeeeeeeeiiiii, 
Ayyyyy, ayyyaaaaaa ayyyyyyyy!"_

ARSA y OLÉ!!

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Potraco (10 Ago 2011)

¿Ferrovial nos va a joder el pleno al rojo?


----------



## ProfePaco (10 Ago 2011)

y el oro sube y sube


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2011)

David_ dijo:


> Esto demuestra que el ladrillo es siempre la mejor inversión. :XX:



Bueno... Siempre se lo puedes tirar a alguien a la cabeza... Es una inversión en sistemas ofensivos / defensivos...

Pensándolo bien, podríamos exportar nuestros excedentes de tochos a países del tercer mundo, tipo Inglaterra, y venderlo como nueva tecnología Hispanistaní en sistemas armamentísticos... Veo un nicho de mercado...


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

y mañana???........que os parece otro 5% de bajadita???
abro la porra..


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Ago 2011)

toma un -5%

hoy se han arruinado muchos


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2011)

Potraco dijo:


> ¿Ferrovial nos va a joder el pleno al rojo?



Pues así, ayer fué la única que se ganó un certificado y hoy... ya ve...


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

una pregunta seria

alguien ha ganado hoy pasta con este bajadon o todos estabamos acojonaditos?


----------



## morgan (10 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> *muahahahahahahahahaha.... )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se escabulla y certifique en condiciones, que hoy se va a jartar.

Y ya que está, cruce por unos instantes los pirineos y muestreles los ultradown certified .


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Deja de hacer el idiota y a trabajar!




voy leyendo todos los posts del dia mientras se me calienta la máquina... :: :: ::



Saludos )


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ni la banca de Francia, ni Alemania, ni el BCE, ni Obama....
> 
> Las bolsas europeas están cayendo por este notición terrible para nuestro futuro como continente:
> 
> ...



que cabron


----------



## sen (10 Ago 2011)

un -5 % después de 9 días consecutivos de bajadas


----------



## Comio (10 Ago 2011)

Según cotizalia ahora -0,005, hay pleno
Edito 0,005, *no* hay pleno, habrían puesto en rojo en todos por defecto


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2011)

La leche... pensaba realmente que el SP iba a hacer compañia al Ibex... pero parece que por fín se dan dado cuenta y...


----------



## Potraco (10 Ago 2011)

Comio dijo:


> Según cotizalia ahora -0,005, hay pleno



-0.20 bote completo y peluche gratis.


----------



## diluido (10 Ago 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> toma un -5%
> 
> hoy se han arruinado muchos



y otros se están forrando.


----------



## David_ (10 Ago 2011)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno... Siempre se lo puedes tirar a alguien a la cabeza... Es una inversión en sistemas ofensivos / defensivos...
> 
> Pensándolo bien, podríamos exportar nuestros excedentes de tochos a países del tercer mundo, tipo Inglaterra, y venderlo como nueva tecnología Hispanistaní en sistemas armamentísticos... Veo un nicho de mercado...



Y además los detectores de los aeropuertos no lo detectan, de lo más discreto, tomas el avión y... ¡¡o me hacen la dación en pago o le pego un tochazo al piloto!


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2011)

¿eh contado bien? 18 de los treinta y cinco se llevan premio? Y lo de algunos valores... ya es de derribo... Gamesa y Arcelor se han dejado más de 7% a sumar a todo lo que ya llevan...


----------



## David_ (10 Ago 2011)

sen dijo:


> un -5 % después de 9 días consecutivos de bajadas



Exacto, es como el paro, lo grave no es que vaya aún a más, es que va a más partiendo de una situación de absoluto desastre, eso quiere decir que el fondo real no lo conoce nadie ahora mismo pero en este foro ya se habló de los 6.000 hace muuucho, muuucho tiempo...


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Ago 2011)

diluido dijo:


> y otros se están forrando.



muy cierto los cortos ........ sorry


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> *guanooo guanooooo*
> 
> santander a 6.05!!!!!!!
> 
> OWNEDS, OWNDES EVERYWHERE !!





Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Imprimiendo camisetas de "Yo estaba en SAN el día del GUANO FINAL" ::



Bueno, pues mientras llegan los certificados, yo dejo la camiseta, ¿quien se apunta? :´(


----------



## kokaine (10 Ago 2011)

Imaginar q fueramos americanos, en un foro yankee.

Estariamos todos hasta los huevos de los euopeos. Solo pueden subir cuando hemos cerrado nosotros. Veriamos como esos europeos estan jodidos, puteandose entre ellos y mitiendo como bellacos en todos los balances.


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2011)

Añado largos al SP... esto marcha...


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2011)

Y como el IBEX es taaaan importante para USA (Obama dixit) ahora el Dow sube cual cani puesto de perico. Vean, vean:


----------



## Jamóncontomate (10 Ago 2011)

A esto no le puede quedar mucho, por lo menos para algunas empresas que SI ganan dinero y son solventes. 
Si no habrá que sacar a la abuela a pedir para obtener más cash.


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2011)

Me voy a tomar una tila...o mejor, un ansiolítico
¿A como están las acciones de Sanofi-Aventis?
Lo pregunto porque lo mismo me sienta mal :XX: :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Bueno, pues mientras llegan los certificados, yo dejo la camiseta, ¿quien se apunta? :´(



Me la pongo.


----------



## poled (10 Ago 2011)

Lo de esta semana en la bolsa americana demuestra como funcionan realmente los mercados. Alguien pone una zanahoria y el resto va a por ella, un dia la pone arriba y otro abajo, ahora la muevo, se mueven unos y al final se mueven todos, etc

Es bastante lamentable la verdad como es el capitalismo puro y duro y que a estas alturas no haya mecanismos para controlar la especulacion.

Por suerte o desgracia cuando tensas mucho la cuerda se acaba rompiendo. Esto huele muy mal, y cuando algo huele a mierda probablemente sea mierda. Y nos va a salpicar en la cara a casi todos


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

Genial, ya gano hoy más con las camisetas que con la bolsa. Me las quitan de las manos 

Voy a por la de TEF )


----------



## Topongo (10 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Bueno, pues mientras llegan los certificados, yo dejo la camiseta, ¿quien se apunta? :´(



Ale , ya me lo he puesto de avatar, me va preparando otras de TEF ;IBR y BME


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2011)

poled dijo:


> Lo de esta semana en la bolsa americana demuestra como funcionan realmente los mercados. Alguien pone una zanahoria y el resto va a por ella, un dia la pone arriba y otro abajo, ahora la muevo, se mueven unos y al final se mueven todos, etc
> 
> Es bastante lamentable la verdad como es el capitalismo puro y duro y que a estas alturas no haya mecanismos para controlar la especulacion.
> 
> Por suerte o desgracia cuando tensas mucho la cuerda se acaba rompiendo. Esto huele muy mal, y cuando algo huele a mierda probablemente sea mierda. Y nos va a salpicar en la cara a casi todos



Un mensaje para enmarcar. Si señor, los mercados funcionan así: Este comportamiento es más propio de un frenopático que de gente civilizada. 
Y si, yo también veo guano


----------



## Orangecoop (10 Ago 2011)

¿Se acerca el momento de la compra de bluechips con dividendos jugosos a l/p? 

Agradecería comentarios de gente más experimentada

No se vosotros pero yo a los 45 quiero retirarme a tailandia a vivir de rentas, me quedan 19 para conseguirlo.


----------



## Topongo (10 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> ¿Se acerca el momento de la compra de bluechips con dividendos jugosos a l/p?
> 
> Agradecería comentarios de gente más experimentada
> 
> No se vosotros pero yo a los 45 quiero retirarme a tailandia a vivir de rentas, me quedan 19 para conseguirlo.



Tu mismo, mira mi camiseta ,todas las mias son bluechips compradas a lo que parecía superprecios... inocente que es uno...
Lo que pasa que los superprecios van variando a medida que todo se va a la mierda...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Ale , ya me lo he puesto de avatar, me va preparando otras de TEF ;IBR y BME



Oído cocina ) La de TEF lo dije en broma, pero la tengo lista, así que allá voy... ¿color para la de BME? IBR en naranja mismo, ¿no? :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2011)

bueno , creo ahora que estamos aqui creo que tendria que rebotar , alguno se dio cuenta de que a quien rebajaban era a chipre ? ademas hiban a por un grande europeo tendrian que hacerlo casi con toda probabilidad al cierre del viernes .

cuando mañana no haya na de na esto subira como un cohete , sino fuese asi simplemente salirse perdiendo algo 8:


----------



## kokaine (10 Ago 2011)

Cárpatos creo que es el primero que ha muerto, sobre las 16:33


----------



## Stopford (10 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> ¿Se acerca el momento de la compra de bluechips con dividendos jugosos a l/p?
> 
> Agradecería comentarios de gente más experimentada
> 
> No se vosotros pero yo a los 45 quiero retirarme a tailandia a vivir de rentas, me quedan 19 para conseguirlo.



1. Dividendos en que mercados con el consumo en clara recesión?
2. Y si esos dividendos te los pagan en neo-pesetas, o sub-euros?

Cuando tengas claro el punto 1 y 2 compra.


----------



## Topongo (10 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Oído cocina ) La de TEF lo dije en broma, pero la tengo lista, así que allá voy... ¿color para la de BME? IBR en naranja mismo, ¿no? :rolleye:



BME ni idea pero iberdrola verde oiga que es su color corporativo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

Algo huele a podrido en casa del vecinio, mejor estar lejos del muerto...
 BNP PARIBAS - 13,51 % 
CREDIT AGRICOLE - 14,29 % 
SOCIETE GENERALE - 21,26 %


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> BME ni idea pero iberdrola verde oiga que es su color corporativo.



Joer, es verdad, si hasta tengo un impermeable de la empresa y ni me acordaba.

La de TEF con un añadido, voy a ver si corrijo la de SAN con ese detalle, que la ocasión lo merece...


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2011)

He tenido que cambiar de tóner un par de veces y todo... 




Gamesa -8,09%
Abengoa -7,97%
BBVA -7,83%
Arcelor -7,58%
Telecinco -6,75%
Popular -6,74%
T.Reunidas -5,90%
Sacyr -5,87%
Repsol -5,72%
Telefónica -5,69%
Acciona -5,63
Bankinter -5,53%
FCC -5,24%
Iberdrola -5,16%
Mapfre -4,88%
Gas Natural -4,85%
IAG -4,58%
Sabadell -4,50%


Eurostoxx 50 -6,12%
Ibex 35  -5,49%
CAC 40 -5,45%
DAX 30 -5,13%









y el premio gordo del Ibex es paraaaaaaaaaaaaaa........




Santander -8,33%







veo mucho inversorh metido a largo plazo... 



) ) ) ) )








Saludos ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

*Société Générale Bankrupt? Rumors Send EUR/USD Down*

*There are persistent rumors that the French bank Société Générale is going under, or on the brink of bankruptcy. There are various sources, but they are not necessarily independent and nothing is confirmed yet*


Société Générale Bankrupt? Rumors Send EUR/USD Down | Forex Crunch


----------



## Orangecoop (10 Ago 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Tu mismo, mira mi camiseta ,todas las mias son bluechips compradas a lo que parecía superprecios... inocente que es uno...
> Lo que pasa que los superprecios van variando a medida que todo se va a la mierda...



A eso voy, no se cuando entrar, me estoy comiendo la cabeza por un par de euros a corto plazo cuando lo que quiero es mantener la inversión muy a largo, nada de especular con ello, y básicamente porque esperaba ésta bajada en un par de semanas, no hoy.

Igualmente ando poco líquido ahora mismo, tendría para 50 míseras telefónicas cumpliendo el presupuesto asignado a renta variable, y prefiero no saltármelo, ya sabemos que la avaricia rompe el saco.


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Société Générale Bankrupt? Rumors Send EUR/USD Down*
> 
> *There are persistent rumors that the French bank Société Générale is going under, or on the brink of bankruptcy. There are various sources, but they are not necessarily independent and nothing is confirmed yet*
> 
> ...



PARÍS (EFE Dow Jones)-El banco francés Societe Generale SA (GLE.FR) respondió el miércoles al fuerte descenso del precio de su acción negando los rumores sobre la supuesta debilidad de su solvencia.

"Negamos categóricamente todos los rumores del mercado", dijo una portavoz después de que la acción de la entidad cayera más de un 20% en la Bolsa de París el miércoles.

Los operadores atribuyeron la caída a los renovados temores del mercado por la exposición de Societe Generale a la deuda griega y la preocupación por la posibilidad de que Francia vea recortada la calificación de su deuda soberana.

A las 1500 GMT, la acción de Societe Generale se dejaba un 12,9% a EUR22,66.


----------



## mifua (10 Ago 2011)

Me he echado una siestecita a las 16:30 y me encuentro con esto.... ¡¡¡En una hora la que se ha liado!!!


----------



## midway (10 Ago 2011)

el problema es el margen de caída que queda,que es muuuuy grande.olviden la chaqueta verde


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> A eso voy, no se cuando entrar, me estoy comiendo la cabeza por un par de euros a corto plazo cuando lo que quiero es mantener la inversión muy a largo, nada de especular con ello, y básicamente porque esperaba ésta bajada en un par de semanas, no hoy.
> 
> Igualmente ando poco líquido ahora mismo, tendría para 50 míseras telefónicas cumpliendo el presupuesto asignado a renta variable, y prefiero no saltármelo, ya sabemos que la avaricia rompe el saco.



Con la volatilidad, piensa en acumular mucho más abajo. 

Si salimos de los infiernos, dormirás tranquilo.

Si no, tendrás la relativa tranquilidad de haber comprado el blue chip a precio de suelo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> PARÍS (EFE Dow Jones)-El banco francés Societe Generale SA (GLE.FR) respondió el miércoles al fuerte descenso del precio de su acción negando los rumores sobre la supuesta debilidad de su solvencia.
> 
> "*Negamos categóricamente todos los rumores del mercado*", dijo una portavoz después de que la acción de la entidad cayera más de un 20% en la Bolsa de París el miércoles.
> 
> ...



sólo haría falta que los confirmasen.....


----------



## midway (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Con la volatilidad, piensa en acumular mucho más abajo.
> 
> Si salimos de los infiernos, dormirás tranquilo.
> 
> Si no, tendrás la relativa tranquilidad de haber comprado el blue chip a precio de suelo.



suelo en 6000 por el momento.aunque puede fallar hacia abajo


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (10 Ago 2011)

Ahora mismo solo Chuck Norris se atrevería a meter dinero en bolsa.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (10 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> A eso voy, no se cuando entrar, me estoy comiendo la cabeza por un par de euros a corto plazo cuando lo que quiero es mantener la inversión muy a largo, nada de especular con ello, y básicamente porque esperaba ésta bajada en un par de semanas, no hoy.
> 
> Igualmente ando poco líquido ahora mismo, tendría para 50 míseras telefónicas cumpliendo el presupuesto asignado a renta variable, y prefiero no saltármelo, ya sabemos que la avaricia rompe el saco.



Lo que está claro es que es en estos días cuando hay que entrar. La cotización no te va a estar esperando a que te parezcan buenos los resultados de cada empresa.
¿Qué empresas seguirán vendiendo en los malos momentos, cuáles estan menos endeudadas,en qué moneda cotizarían saliendo del euro, cuáles tienen menos probabilidades de esconder mierda en su balances, cuáles pueden crecer, cuáles venden mayoritariamente fuera, cuáles no dependen de dinero público...?
Empieza por ahí... y suerte claro...

En cuento a lo de blue chip es como decir que alguien es de buena familia...


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (10 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> A eso voy, no se cuando entrar, me estoy comiendo la cabeza por un par de euros a corto plazo cuando lo que quiero es mantener la inversión muy a largo, nada de especular con ello, y básicamente porque esperaba ésta bajada en un par de semanas, no hoy.
> 
> Igualmente ando poco líquido ahora mismo, tendría para 50 míseras telefónicas cumpliendo el presupuesto asignado a renta variable, y prefiero no saltármelo, ya sabemos que la avaricia rompe el saco.



Tienes 700€ para invertir? y piensas en bolsa? :bla:

Cómprate 20 napoleones, es más difícil que te timen, o mejor gastatelo
en tequila.


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

midway dijo:


> suelo en 6000 por el momento.aunque puede fallar hacia abajo



Mi próxima remesa de papelito-BCE (pasta) a papelito-chiringuitos (acciones) la espero en 7000.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Ahora mismo solo Chuck Norris se atrevería a meter dinero en bolsa.



Chuck Norris joder, pues a ver si entra ya y pone firme esto )



Topongo dijo:


> Ale , ya me lo he puesto de avatar, me va preparando otras de TEF ;IBR y BME



Bueno, la de BME, según los certificados de Tonuel, no toca, así que lo dejamos en SAN, TEF e IBE, que esto cansa


----------



## midway (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Mi próxima remesa de papelito-BCE (pasta) a papelito-chiringuitos (acciones) la espero en 7000.



sí.esas eran las previsiones de hace unos meses.van a fallar y probablemente por mucho.cuando esto acabe,esta extinción en masa se va a estudiar en los libros de historia muy por delante de la de los dinosaurios


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (10 Ago 2011)

No es por nada pero "alguien" está haciendo un TOCOMOCHO en bolsa de cojones durante estas dos últimas semanas.

Los que controlan el cotarro están pelando al resto a base de bien.


----------



## midway (10 Ago 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> No es por nada pero "alguien" está haciendo un TOCOMOCHO en bolsa de cojones durante estas dos últimas semanas.
> 
> Los que controlan el cotarro están pelando al resto a base de bien.



claro que sí,cuando esto acabe,y como alguien decía por aquí,milllones de tontos habrán perdido sus ahorros de toda su vida en favorde 4 listos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> ¿Se acerca el momento de la compra de bluechips con dividendos jugosos a l/p?
> 
> Agradecería comentarios de gente más experimentada
> 
> No se vosotros pero yo a los 45 quiero retirarme a tailandia a vivir de rentas, me quedan 19 para conseguirlo.



Por si te sirve, esta es mi hoja de ruta...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/4799354-post3013.html

Llevo 6 meses sin operar, cuando lo haga será para el m/p, hay que tener calma...

Saludos...


----------



## Violator (10 Ago 2011)

Y yo me pregunto que proyectaba la niña de Pollastre para el día de hoy. Igual por eso mismo se ha tomado el día libre...


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> sólo haría falta que los confirmasen.....



Hay maneras y maneras de desmentir:

"Desconocemos esa fuente" 
"Es una gran imprudencia hacer una afirmación así" 
"No ha de cundir el pánico. La entidad está preparada para cualquier eventualidad"
"Las afirmaciones son _exageradas_"
"Creemos en la solvencia de nuestros activos"
"Frente a los rumores, X años de historia nos avalan"


Pero no. Lo han negado con rotundidad.


----------



## ProfePaco (10 Ago 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> No es por nada pero "alguien" está haciendo un TOCOMOCHO en bolsa de cojones durante estas dos últimas semanas.
> 
> Los que controlan el cotarro están pelando al resto a base de bien.



pues no os dejéis pelar.

no os entiendo. llevo aquí desde mayo. como consecuencia de leer este foro vendo todas mis acciones y fondos y compro oro. gracias, por cierto.

y ahora sigo este hilo con la boca abierta. queréis ganar pasta en bolsa cuando esto se hunde.

un poquito de humildad, por favor.

eso sí, el hilo éste no me lo dejo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2011)

Vaya sainete, es imposible que se solo un rumor, no puede ser todo tan cutre.



> Las acciones de la entidad francesa se desploman un 14,74%
> 
> PARÍS, 10 Ago. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
> ...


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

midway dijo:


> claro que sí,cuando esto acabe,y como alguien decía por aquí,milllones de tontos habrán perdido sus ahorros de toda su vida en favorde 4 listos



Cuando casi todo el mundo cree que nos vamos a la mierda de cabeza es cuando vienen las recuperaciones. Igual que cuando casi todo el mundo cree que la vivienda nunca baja es cuando empieza a bajar.


----------



## Change (10 Ago 2011)

Necesito urgente donde puedo pillar una plataforma para operar en ETF,s, para operar en corto/largo y la compra venta de accciones del Chulibex, que sea rapida, con tiempo real del chulibex y este bien de precio en comisiones, vamos que no me sableen. :fiufiu:

bankinter, que tal ¿esta bien?


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2011)

Violator dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto que proyectaba la niña de Pollastre para el día de hoy. Igual por eso mismo se ha tomado el día libre...



La niña de Pollastre?


----------



## midway (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Cuando casi todo el mundo cree que nos vamos a la mierda de cabeza es cuando vienen las recuperaciones. Igual que cuando casi todo el mundo cree que la vivienda nunca baja es cuando empieza a bajar.



en este caso,no.el hostión se va a estudiar en los libros de historia.en cuato a la vivienda,efectivamente,no hemos visto el desplome todavía


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (10 Ago 2011)

ProfePaco dijo:


> pues no os dejéis pelar.
> 
> no os entiendo. llevo aquí desde mayo. como consecuencia de leer este foro vendo todas mis acciones y fondos y compro oro. gracias, por cierto.
> 
> ...



Yo no meto dinero en bolsa ni jarto vino.


----------



## pollastre (10 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> El Sr. Pollastre es como Soros. Hoy no operaba... :rolleye:



Me he pegado unas risas con su comentario ::

Pero tiene Ud. razón; hoy ha tocado búsqueda oficinera, y ahora le escribo desde el loliphone cervecero. Me hubiera gustado ver esos 100 puntos daxie en segundos que dice carpatos, no obstante.


----------



## Mecanosfera (10 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Vaya sainete, es imposible que se solo un rumor, no puede ser todo tan cutre.



... Si efectivamente todo se ha debido a una información errónea y sin contrastar,lo que deberíamos hacer los ciudadanos es *poner una demanda brutal al puto periódico ese,* y que se haga cargo de las pérdidas que ha ocasionado por jugar con fuego. Intolerable: el que la hace, que la pague. Hay que empezar a ponerse un poco serios con estos temas.


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

midway dijo:


> en este caso,no.el hostión se va a estudiar en los libros de historia.en cuato a la vivienda,efectivamente,no hemos visto el desplome todavía



En TODAS las bajadas cíclicas, y digo bien, TODAS, SIEMPRE hay gente que cree que los desplomes de bolsa se escribirán en los libros de historia y que incluso acabarán con el capitalismo. TODAS. Y se equivocan tanto como los nuncabajistas que creían que la economía financiera ha inventado el motor de agua con el crecimiento infinito de las punto.com y de las hipotecas cuya garantía nunca baja.


----------



## midway (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> En TODAS las bajadas cíclicas, y digo bien, TODAS, SIEMPRE hay gente que cree que los desplomes de bolsa se escribirán en los libros de historia y que incluso acabarán con el capitalismo. TODAS. Y se equivocan tanto como los nuncabajistas que creían que la economía financiera ha inventado el motor de agua con el crecimiento infinito de las punto.com y de las hipotecas cuya garantía nunca baja.



te habrás dado cuenta de que esta no es una bajada cíclica.es la mayor crisis económica de la historia,y ajustando con inflación el mínimo histórico,estaría sobre 4.000.el suelo de 7.000 es correcto,pero se va a romper,y puede que por mucho.y lo siento,mucha gente se va a ir a la mierda


----------



## Change (10 Ago 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Ahora mismo solo Chuck Norris se atrevería a meter dinero en bolsa.



Ahora mismo NO, hay que esperar el proximo latigazo, pero es cuando se dan estas situaciones para llevarse un piquito importante


----------



## Topongo (10 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Chuck Norris joder, pues a ver si entra ya y pone firme esto )
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, la de BME, según los certificados de Tonuel, no toca, así que lo dejamos en SAN, TEF e IBE, que esto cansa



mañama hago un mix y me pongo todas en la firma!
jejej


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

midway dijo:


> te habrás dado cuenta de que esta no es una bajada cíclica.es la mayor crisis económica de la historia,y ajustando con inflación el mínimo histórico,estaría sobre 4.000.el suelo de 7.000 es correcto,pero se va a romper,y puede que por mucho.y lo siento,mucha gente se va a ir a la mierda



Lo siento. En TODAS las bajadas cíclicas he oído también ese discurso. Que ésta no es como las demás. Que esta vez sí.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (10 Ago 2011)

Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia-Miedo-Avaricia...

y eso...


----------



## midway (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Lo siento. En TODAS las bajadas cíclicas he oído también ese discurso.



puede ser.tiempo al tiempo.ya veremos quien tiene razón.y será rápido


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

midway dijo:


> puede ser.tiempo al tiempo.ya veremos quien tiene razón.y será rápido



Pero si hasta el amigo de tu avatar está vivo con su ladrillo, coño. Que se le dedicó un hilo a él en un programa propagandero que le hizo Intereconomía.


----------



## midway (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Pero si hasta el amigo de tu avatar está vivo con su ladrillo, coño. Que se le dedicó un hilo a él en un programa propagandero que le hizo Intereconomía.



oiga usted,no se meta con el owned calvo que es un mito,una leyenda


----------



## Orangecoop (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Con la volatilidad, piensa en acumular mucho más abajo.
> 
> Si salimos de los infiernos, dormirás tranquilo.
> 
> Si no, tendrás la relativa tranquilidad de haber comprado el blue chip a precio de suelo.



Tranquilidad es lo que busco, esperaré unos días más a ver como se desenvuelve la situación, aunque luego me arrepienta de comprar más caro me curaré en salud si no sale así.



capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Tienes 700€ para invertir? y piensas en bolsa? :bla:
> 
> Cómprate 20 napoleones, es más difícil que te timen, o mejor gastatelo
> en tequila.



Cierto, mejor dejar esos 700 euros pudriéndose, si me mantengo líquido será por una razón, pero si veo precios apetecibles es normal que piense en comprar, no entiendo su mentalidad, si se presenta una oportunidad ¿ No la aprovecharía porque "solo dispone de X capital"? Mi pregunta es, personalmente veo una oportunidad,¿ Es objetivo o el tema seguirá su camino hacia los infiernos? Pese nadie puede predecir el futuro, dependiendo las respuestas yo calcularé si me cunde o no me cunde, dependiendo de mi estrategia, que en éste caso se reduce a compra barato y quédatelas.


----------



## kokaine (10 Ago 2011)

Yo veo el defaul de un "eurobanco" de los de "too big to fail".

Y el primero de los candidates es Soc.G.


----------



## davidautentico (10 Ago 2011)

Veo que continua el rally alcista de Agosto. Dónde están los que se reían de Muertoviviente?ienso:


----------



## 2plx2 (10 Ago 2011)

Hemos llegado al punto de que una caída del Dow del 3% ya no nos motiva.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (10 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Tranquilidad es lo que busco, esperaré unos días más a ver como se desenvuelve la situación, aunque luego me arrepienta de comprar más caro me curaré en salud si no sale así.
> 
> 
> 
> Cierto, mejor dejar esos 700 euros pudriéndose, si me mantengo líquido será por una razón, pero si veo precios apetecibles es normal que piense en comprar, no entiendo su mentalidad, si se presenta una oportunidad ¿ No la aprovecharía porque "solo dispone de X capital"? Mi pregunta es, personalmente veo una oportunidad,¿ Es objetivo o el tema seguirá su camino hacia los infiernos? Pese nadie puede predecir el futuro, dependiendo las respuestas yo calcularé si me cunde o no me cunde, dependiendo de mi estrategia, que en éste caso se reduce a compra barato y quédatelas.



Perdona mi tono, pero es que creo que no has sacado cuentas. Ya tienes contratado el broker? Sabes cuánto te cobra por operación? Sabes que los muy cabrones si piensas ir a largo te cobran algo que llaman "comisión de mantenimiento"?
y por último... sabes que si tus acciones se revalorizan tendrás que darle una gran parte a Hacienda, y si pierdes, ellos no ponen nada?

Entienes por qué me parece que con 700€ es mejor comprarte media onza de oro? la tienes en tu WC, escondida en el depósito de agua, nadie lo sabe, hacienda no lo sabe, y no tiene comisión de mantenimiento. Y mejor de todo, si siguen imprimiendo papelitos y endeudandoce, no ganarás nada, pero no perderás poder adquisitivo, si hoy te alcanza para 7 p-tas, en dos años vendes la media onza y te alcanza para 7 p-tas.


----------



## sudden-and sharp (10 Ago 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> Yo veo el defaul de un "eurobanco" de los de "too big to fail".
> 
> Y el primero de los candidates es Soc.G.





> *El Daily Mail reconoce que su información sobre Société Générale era falsa.*
> El tabloide publicó en su edición dominical que el banco francés estaba en conversaciones con el Gobierno sobre su situación. Las acciones de la entidad han caído hoy un 14,74%



En "Ultima hora" (El País).


----------



## locoAC (10 Ago 2011)

*PEQUEÑO OFF-TOPIC*

Ante la temeridad que supone entrar en bolsa en estas circunstancias de incertidumbre y volatilidad, y dando casi por hecho que nos viene encima la Recesión Part.II con bajadas de las bolsas de entre un 15-25%... me estoy planteando muy seriamente comprar futuros del oro (es de esperar que los dineros se vayan ahí como refugio aun más si cabe, a esperar tiempos mejores).

Era algo que ya consideré hace un tiempo y al final no hice, y ni que decir tiene que me arrepiento (lleva un 25-30% de revalorización en 2011).

El caso es que me estoy informando como buenamente puedo, sobre los riesgos, la posibilidad de que te saquen del mercado, los depósitos que hay que tener disponibles, el apalancamiento, renta4 vs. interdin vs. otros, etc... ¿Algún consejo? Tengo unos 15k€ preparados.

PD: novato en prácticas, carne de cañón, gacelilla dorada, etc


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (10 Ago 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> *PEQUEÑO OFF-TOPIC*
> 
> Ante la temeridad que supone entrar en bolsa en estas circunstancias de incertidumbre y volatilidad, y dando casi por hecho que nos viene encima la Recesión Part.II con bajadas de las bolsas de entre un 15-25%... me estoy planteando muy seriamente comprar futuros del oro (es de esperar que los dineros se vayan ahí como refugio aun más si cabe, a esperar tiempos mejores).
> 
> ...




Mejor que futuros sobre oro (papelitos que pueden inflacionar o desaparecer), por qué no te das una vuelta por Bruselas, es una ciudad preciosa.


----------



## Antiparras (10 Ago 2011)

mamma mia, por culpa de la siesta me he perdido el festival, ahora hay que reconocer que dan ganas de unirse al selecto club de inversores a largo en SAN


----------



## twetter (10 Ago 2011)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Perdona mi tono, pero es que creo que no has sacado cuentas. Ya tienes contratado el broker? Sabes cuánto te cobra por operación? Sabes que los muy cabrones si piensas ir a largo te cobran algo que llaman "comisión de mantenimiento"?
> y por último... sabes que si tus acciones se revalorizan tendrás que darle una gran parte a Hacienda, y si pierdes, ellos no ponen nada?
> 
> Entienes por qué me parece que con 700€ es mejor comprarte media onza de oro? la tienes en tu WC, escondida en el depósito de agua, nadie lo sabe, hacienda no lo sabe, y no tiene comisión de mantenimiento. Y mejor de todo, si siguen imprimiendo papelitos y endeudandoce, no ganarás nada, pero no perderás poder adquisitivo, si hoy te alcanza para 7 p-tas, en dos años vendes la media onza y te alcanza para 7 p-tas.



Ahora el que no ha sacado cuentas eres tu. Lamento informarte que con 700 euros no te da para 7 p-tas , en todo caso para 2 y no de las mejores


----------



## Seren (10 Ago 2011)

Y una pregunta, si las bolsas y los pisos estan sobrevaluados el que ahora valgan la mitad no va a solucionar nada de nada, su nuevo estado será de excesiva devaluación si no se baja también a la mitad de precio el cafe, el billete de autobus, la entrada de cine, el bocata del almuerzo, el ron-cola..., y sobre tooooodo los sueldos, pensiones de todo hijo de madre inclusive los funionarios. 

Y cooomo esto no va a ocurrir, por qué no se va al grano ya y se empieza a imprimir y devaluar moneda que viene a ser lo mismo y abarca todo. Devaluación del 40% y estabilidad asegurada en los mercados.


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

twetter dijo:


> Ahora el que no ha sacado cuentas eres tu. Lamento informarte que con 700 euros no te da para 7 p-tas , en todo caso para 2 y no de las mejores



Te lo han contao, no?


----------



## ProfePaco (10 Ago 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> *PEQUEÑO OFF-TOPIC*
> 
> Ante la temeridad que supone entrar en bolsa en estas circunstancias de incertidumbre y volatilidad, y dando casi por hecho que nos viene encima la Recesión Part.II con bajadas de las bolsas de entre un 15-25%... me estoy planteando muy seriamente comprar futuros del oro (es de esperar que los dineros se vayan ahí como refugio aun más si cabe, a esperar tiempos mejores).
> 
> ...



si el oro sube es porque no hay confianza en el sistema, ni en los papeles...

todo está podrido...¿ te fías de un broker que dice que te da un futuro que es un papel que se supone que se convierte en oro?

el futuro, el futuro es de los que tengan commodities...


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2011)

midway dijo:


> suelo en 6000 por el momento.aunque puede fallar hacia abajo




Desde hace casi 3 años venimos diciendo que el suelo del ibex está en los 3000... 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Goodbye (10 Ago 2011)

Chicos, id cerrando el hilo que va por 4600 mensajes y el límite son 4000 para que no se descojone el servidor.

Sé que es un mal día pero... joder... vais a toda leche con los mensajes estas dos últimas semanas


Gracias


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Y una pregunta, si las bolsas y los pisos estan sobrevaluados el que ahora valgan la mitad no va a solucionar nada de nada, su nuevo estado será de excesiva devaluación si no se baja también a la mitad de precio el cafe, el billete de autobus, la entrada de cine, el bocata del almuerzo, el ron-cola..., y sobre tooooodo los sueldos, pensiones de todo hijo de madre inclusive los funionarios.
> 
> Y cooomo esto no va a ocurrir, por qué no se va al grano ya y se empieza a imprimir y devaluar moneda que viene a ser lo mismo y abarca todo. Devaluación del 40% y estabilidad asegurada en los mercados.



Están en ello. No seas impaciente


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a.html#post4822898

hagan el favor de ir pasando, de uno en uno, hay guano para todos


----------

